# Boxer Lover Thread!!! Post pics of your butt-wiggling Boxer!



## BagsRmyLife

Decided to start a Boxer Lover thread like the Yorkie one! I'll start by posting pictures of my little Bindi!

Bindi in her little PJs (which are tooo small and she doesn't look happy) but she likes her tweed coat! This is the closest picture I have of her smiling (which she does only when she gets a belly rub). A nice close up of her bindi and her usually spot on our bed. She looks quite conformable.


----------



## bagaholic85

shes SOOOOOOOO cute!!!  i love all of her outfits.  shes a well dressed lady!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

the doggy is so sweet..


----------



## sooner_girl20

Awwwwww cuteness overload! Her pj pic cracks me up!


----------



## Voodoo

_DEAR LORD I HAVE THE HEART-SQUEEZE LOOKING AT HER!!!!!!!! I WANT TO SMOOCH HER LITTLE FACE!!!_

She is DARLING!!!

I know I haven't kept total infatuation with my Big Baby Boy exactly secret! haha But I'm happy to share MORE!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks everyone! She's a cutie patutie! (Did I spell that right?)

Where's your pictures Voodoo? And Boxermom too!? I wanna see pictures of your boxers on here too!! 

I can't get enough!


----------



## Voodoo

Oh you want more! OKAY

Well here's the before and after pic of our baby when we rescued him starving poor baby....









And another pic of him getting love:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Wow!! You did an amazing thing!! He looks gorgerous and his coat is sooo nice! I love that droopy Boxer face!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Wow!! You did an amazing thing!! He looks gorgerous and his coat is sooo nice! I love that droopy Boxer face!


 

If I could get my hands around the neck of the person that failed him that badly ....it was very sad...the first week we had him he'd grab a mouthful of food from his bowl and run off to eat it...like it may be taken away from him. I couldn't watch him eat like that it made me cry. (Of course now he eats normally and sits like a gentleman waiting for you to put his bowl down...hehe but no one's takin his stuff away!)


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Did you get him from a Boxer rescue? How old was he when you got him? We're looking for another dog to keep her company and might get another Boxer.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Did you get him from a Boxer rescue? How old was he when you got him? We're looking for another dog to keep her company and might get another Boxer.


 
Actually, we have a vet who lives a few houses down from us.  He knew were were looking for a dog for our daughter and our short list was Rottie, Boxer, or Lab.  And it JUST SO HAPPENED that two days before our daughter's birthday Duke was brought in by the previous owner who said he was worried that "he was to thin" (wtf are you kidding me?) and he left him for shots and a check up and left a bad phone #.  So my DH went and saw him and called me and said other than being thin he had the sweetest look in his eyes.  So we paid the bill and tied a bow around his neck and brought him home.

I was not prepared for how head over heels I was going to be for him tho....I'm rotten for Boxers! haha


----------



## Danica

Aww Voodoo i'm so glad Duke found a loving home with your family!! it's simple amazing people could treat animals like that...and you can just tell he's a sweetie.

Bagsrmylife, that first photo...honestly!! lol it's so cute. Bindi's face is priceless, the pajamas are adorable!! snug as a bug! haha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Wow! Duke was really meant for you guys then. I can't stand it when people just leave a dog like it was an object. It drives me crazy! 

Once we saw a man walking his gorgerous fawn boxer while we were driving and we asked where did he get him from and he said that his old owner just gave him away. I thought it was amazing to get such a gorgeous dog like that on your doorstep. 

You got really lucky and Duke is so lucky to have you and your family! You guys were meant to be!


----------



## thelace

Always had a soft spot for Boxers.

Is it true that it is now illegal to dock their tales? (Maybe UK only?). Just can't imagine a Boxer with a tail


----------



## Voodoo

thelace said:


> Always had a soft spot for Boxers.
> 
> Is it true that it is now illegal to dock their tales? (Maybe UK only?). Just can't imagine a Boxer with a tail


 
I haven't heard anything about that in the U.S.....but I've seen a boxer w/ a regular tail and they are LONG whip-like tails!

I do know that the official AKC judging standards finally allows for non-cropped ears.  I love Duke's ears...they are so soft.  I'd be sad if they were cropped.


----------



## boxermom

Here are pics of my overactive boy working hard. He was left at a SC pound because he is "too ugly". I'd like to get my hands around the neck of the moron who said that, but he's much better off with us.

Bindi is adorable--I want to kiss that brown spot on her head! I'm so happy Duke has his forever home. They all deserve it. We bought 3 boxer puppies from breeders, then realized that adopting adult Boxers was what we wanted to do. They have mostly been senior age dogs that are hard to adopt.

I love all dogs but Boxers have my heart.


----------



## Voodoo

^^He's not ugly...he's GORGEOUS!!!  I love your lounge lizard hehehe  My daughter loves the pics of him sprawled on your bed!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Boxermom, you have a big boy!! Wow...I don't think Bindi is going to be that big but I can't see how anyone can call him ugly. That face is precious! And his coat is beautiful. 
 I love how boxers are so bouncing one minute running around and then jump on the bed/sofa to take like a quick cat nap.


----------



## laloki

Voodoo said:


> I haven't heard anything about that in the U.S.....but I've seen a boxer w/ a regular tail and they are LONG whip-like tails!
> 
> I do know that the official AKC judging standards finally allows for non-cropped ears. I love Duke's ears...they are so soft. I'd be sad if they were cropped.


 
It became illegal in Australia a year or two ago to crop tails and thankfully Boxers here don't get their ears cropped.

It took me a little while to get used to seeing Boxers with their tails, but it looks so good when they wag their behinds and you actually see the tail and not just a little wiggly stump.


----------



## ranskimmie

Oh goodie!! I'd love to post pics of my boxer baby girl Masai.  There is nothing like a boxer. Arent they just the funniest ever?!


----------



## boxermom

I love Masai, Kimmie! Here on PF, we've seen her grow up from when you originally got her. She's a doll. Boxers and kids go together so well. Sometimes I think ours is deprived because kids aren't in the house, but he has doggy friends in the neighborhood (very few kids here) and he's better off than with the previous owners who left him at the pound.

Give all your Boxer babies a kiss from Boxermom!


----------



## elizat

All your boxers are so cute! They look like they have such big personalities! Some of your photos are so funny- my little dog won't stay still to even take photos!


----------



## Voodoo

Kimmie...I  yer pup....she's such a doll!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Kimmie!! How cute is she!!! I love the glasses and bag...what a fashionista! I love her bottom teeth sticking out! 

I'm trying to turn my Bindi into one but my DH gets a little mad when there is too much pink going on.


----------



## glitterglo

So, here is my baby Roxy!  She is not a purebred Boxer (she's half American Bulldog).  The pic in the grass is from when she was 10 weeks old, and the others are more recent.  She'll be two years old next month!  I love love her soooo much!!

All your boxers are gorgeous!!  It's so funny how all of them love to be on our beds!


----------



## Voodoo

Glitterglo yer babe is precious too!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww glitterglo I love Roxy's floppy ears in that last picture! So cute!!


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks girls =)


----------



## cascratchfever

I may have posted these before, I know I"ve posted Daisy's pics a few times before. She loved her new sweater.






Jumping on daddy





You can see her booty starting to wag here 






Puppy picture from the breeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glitterglo

OMG Daisy is sooo beautiful!  That puppy picture is the cutest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

cascratchfever said:


> I may have posted these before, I know I"ve posted Daisy's pics a few times before. She loved her new sweater.
> Puppy picture from the breeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




the puppy so adorable


----------



## Voodoo

Another wonderful thing about boxers..... they love love love to protect their 'children'.  There's a bit of peace that comes with seeing the dog and child that adore each other curl up like this:







Sweet baby boy protecting my sweet baby girl:


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> You can see her booty starting to wag here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puppy picture from the breeder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

LOOK AT THAT BABY PICTURE!!!


----------



## glitterglo

Voodoo said:


> Another wonderful thing about boxers..... they love love love to protect their 'children'.  There's a bit of peace that comes with seeing the dog and child that adore each other curl up like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet baby boy protecting my sweet baby girl:






Great pics!  Boxers are really like huge lap dogs, they are so affectionate


----------



## boxermom

Awww, thanks for the sweet pics, Voodoo. Duke really loves his girl.

I love how boxers do that kidney bean bend when they're happy--they just practically bend in half wiggling.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Awww, thanks for the sweet pics, Voodoo. Duke really loves his girl.
> 
> I love how boxers do that kidney bean bend when they're happy--they just practically bend in half wiggling.


 
Aw thanks!.. ...and he really does...

And ITA... I always tell Duke "turn yourself into a U!" beause he truly tries to achieve that shape haha


----------



## vanessa225

Aww, I  Boxers! Everyone's babies are so cute!


----------



## bagaholic85

catscratch i love the puppy pic and the argyle 

everybodys boxer babies are too precious!!


----------



## *suzi*

I can't believe that I just stumbled upon this thread. My doggie family has always consisted of two toy maltipoos and I thought it was perfect until DH decided he needed a manly dog. So, we found "Sammy" at 13 weeks and brought her home. That was two weeks ago, but she is now named Satan *kidding* because she keeps biting my other doggies tails. The house is in utter chaos because there is constantly fighting. When the maltipoos aren't around Sammy is the sweetest dog, but she wants to play with the other dogs and they don't want to reciprocate and it's a disaster. So, reluctantly I am trying to sell her or find her a good home. I feel bad, but I can't seem to make it work. Here's a picture of my sweetie. She is 13lbs and the vet thinks she will never be over 20lbs which would make her more of a toy. Kind of funny since that is unheard of and the DH wanted a BIG dog. Any advice, that would save me from giving her away would definitely be welcome.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Your baby is just a _PUPPY_.  Of course she's going to want to play constantly.  Please be sure you exercise every avenue and find a Boxer rescue....don't take this gorgeous baby to the pound.  If I weren't all the way across the country I'd just come and get her.

What a sweet face.


----------



## *suzi*

^^^ Oh gosh, I would NEVER take a doggie to the pound. No, we will find a home with good parents who will love her.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ahh!! I didn't check in for like 3 days and look at all this!

*cascratchfeve - OMG that little puppy face is precious!! I wish I had my Bindi when she was that little. EEK!!

Suzi - Sammy is soooo gorgerous! Look at that coat! I agree with Voodoo, she's a puppy and wants to play. Walking outside for about an hour (break in 3 walks a day) should keep her ok. If I wasn't in NYC, I'd take Sammy in a heartbeat! 
*


----------



## boxermom

**suzi**, pups need to "teethe" also. Virtually every dog we've had chewed on things when they were young. You've only had her 2 wks--they all are trying to get the pecking order figured out.  Puppies need lots of exercise and chew toys.  If you decide you really can't handle her, do as *Voodoo* suggested and contact a boxer rescue. They know the breed's idiosyncracies and how to match them to a family.

Good luck tho.


----------



## *suzi*

BagsRmyLife said:


> Ahh!! I didn't check in for like 3 days and look at all this!
> 
> *cascratchfeve - OMG that little puppy face is precious!! I wish I had my Bindi when she was that little. EEK!!*
> 
> *Suzi - Sammy is soooo gorgerous! Look at that coat! I agree with Voodoo, she's a puppy and wants to play. Walking outside for about an hour (break in 3 walks a day) should keep her ok. If I wasn't in NYC, I'd take Sammy in a heartbeat! *


 
She is totally running in circles around the house as we speak. I told DH. He clearly did not research his "man dog" because he works 24/7 but he does take her to work with him. She is definitely not getting enough walking in.


----------



## *suzi*

boxermom said:


> **suzi**, pups need to "teethe" also. Virtually every dog we've had chewed on things when they were young. You've only had her 2 wks--they all are trying to get the pecking order figured out. Puppies need lots of exercise and chew toys. If you decide you really can't handle her, do as *Voodoo* suggested and contact a boxer rescue. They know the breed's idiosyncracies and how to match them to a family.
> 
> Good luck tho.


 
Thanks Boxermom. We have flyers up all over the place so hopefully someone will be a Boxer lover.

By the way, your name was mentioned in a thread in general discussion. It was about TPF ers that they haven't seen in a while. You should check in. You are clearly missed over there.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

They really need exercise. Bindi is only 4 months but she wears out quickly too. If we come home from a little walk, she'll nap for a good while. She runs around in circles too, like around our island once in a while, I think she just likes to entertain herself. Even if you can't walk her three times a day,just getting her out of the house is a good start. Walk around the block a few times and she'll enjoy that too. 

I can't wait for summer to get a pair of roller blades and run with Bindi, Cesar Milan style!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Oh I'm in heaven with this thread, I love when other people love boxers as much as I do!  Everyone's dogs are adorable, none of you live in Arkansas do you?  If so, we could have a boxer play date!




*suzi* said:


> She is 13lbs and the vet thinks she will never be over 20lbs which would make her more of a toy.


 
I've never heard of a toy Boxer, is she full blood?  My girl is 50 lbs and she's actually on the small side.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^^You know Cas I was thinking the sam thing about her being 20lbs if she's full grown. Suzi is she pure boxer? Or mixed with a smaller breed?


----------



## *suzi*

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^^You know Cas I was thinking the sam thing about her being 20lbs if she's full grown. Suzi is she pure boxer? Or mixed with a smaller breed?


 
Well, she came from Petland with papers that stated she came from champion blood lines, but the vet told us that pet stores can carry puppy mill dogs and sometimes make up the papers. So, I really have no idea. The vet said there is no such thing as a toy boxer but that she would be the first the vet had ever heard of. Strange isn't it?

I will never buy a pet from a pet store again. I hate thinking I helped the puppy mills.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It's okay, you got her without knowing it. At least you saved her from being stuck in the puppy store. I'm surprised that Petland has a puppy like that. And on your paper it's stated she's a boxer? It's still kind of strange. She's most likely a mix I would think.


----------



## GTOFan

Harley is 21 months now, he's my VERY FIRST dog and LOVE him!  He is so gentle, FABULOUS w/kids!

Harley at 10 weeks when we got him, Aug 2006:



Harley Feb 2007:



and at Christmas 2007, soooo cooperative!


----------



## AnimalCrackers

SIGH!  All these pics are making me melt!  I'm absolutely in love with boxers and I would like to adopt one, but I've been unable to find any at our local shelters.  I want one so bad!  Scraps needs a friend.


----------



## GTOFan

Reread all the posts and looked at all the pics and all the dogs look soooooo happy!  All your babies are beautiful!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

GTO: EEEK!! Little Harley and then with the Christmas outfit!! Too cute and how obedient he wore the hat! Soo cute, look at that face! I can look at boxers all day.


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan... your Harley is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

I love Harley, he looks so regal!


----------



## glitterglo

Very cute Harley!!  If my Roxy were a boy, my hubby would've definitely named him Harley!!


----------



## boxermom

*GTOFan*, I miss seeing Harley in your avatar (or was it signature?). He's soo handsome!

Once I was out with my Boxer and someone came running from across this _huge_ park with their Boxer so they could meet my Boxer!! Gotta love Boxer owners--we're slightly crazy .


----------



## *suzi*

AnimalCrackers said:


> SIGH! All these pics are making me melt! I'm absolutely in love with boxers and I would like to adopt one, but I've been unable to find any at our local shelters. I want one so bad! Scraps needs a friend.


 

Animal Crackers - I live in Ohio. Would you consider adopting Sammy? We paid almost $1,000. She was originally $1,800. but Chris talked them down. She has had her shots and is in perfect health. I would give her to you if you are interested. Her papers say that she comes from champion blood lines but since she is from a pet store I can't be positive of her blood lines. What do you think?


----------



## *suzi*

GTO Harley is so adorable.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww Suzi I would take Sammy right now if I was in Ohio. You'll find  a good home for her if your really looking. You can look for your local Boxer rescue too. They will def. help her find the right home.


----------



## *suzi*

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awww Suzi I would take Sammy right now if I was in Ohio. You'll find a good home for her if your really looking. You can look for your local Boxer rescue too. They will def. help her find the right home.


 
Thank you. DH and I are talking about it but we are both starting to get very attached. It's just with both of us working so much it's not really fair to Sammy.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

We work too but we just make sure she gets to walk outside at least once a day for about 20 mintues or so. A perfect day is three walks even if they are around the block, 15mins. Boxers are indoor dogs too. Mine is quite lazy, she loves to take naps throughout the day. Keep her!


----------



## glitterglo

We both work too, we just make sure to keep her active by walking her and playing fetch often.  She loves doing these things but she also gets tired and she loves to sit on the couch with us and watch TV at night/nap.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke is ready to play whenever we are!  But he's just as content as a couch 'tater.   In fact, sometimes he sleeps so much I am shocked he can still be tired.


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Duke is ready to play whenever we are! But he's just as content as a couch 'tater.  In fact, sometimes he sleeps so much I am shocked he can still be tired.


 
I wish our dog would sleep more.  Some days he's on his feet walking around for hours.  He doesn't sleep anywhere near the average of 16-18 hrs a day I read that adult dogs sleep.  The vet has him on anxiety med. but he still doesn't nap much.


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> Duke is ready to play whenever we are! But he's just as content as a couch 'tater.  In fact, sometimes he sleeps so much I am shocked he can still be tired.


 
Daisy is the same way, she sleeps all the time but if you get a toy out to play with her, she's wide awake.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Yeah Bindi does that too. She's wakes up at like 4 in the morning and wants to play for a bit. We put her on our bed and she falls asleep again. And when we get up for work, she's up wiggling her butt to go outside.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Yeah Bindi does that too. She's wakes up at like 4 in the morning and wants to play for a bit. We put her on our bed and she falls asleep again. And when we get up for work, she's up wiggling her butt to go outside.


 

OMG I want to kiss her all over her face....!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

She's really too cute. Everyone who sees her in the street goes like gaga for her. My Mom said I should be careful and make sure no one gives her the evil eye (cultural thing).


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks for all the kind words about Harley.  I just sooooo love my "dawgy-dawgy"!

I just love the kidney wiggle and Harley seems to think he's a lap dog too!  Boxers are just so loving, especially w/my 2 boys!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

GTO I love that picture of Harley in your signature. His face is pefect with the white coming down and the hat tops it off. Is he getting dressed up for Easter too?


----------



## GTOFan

BagsRmyLife, I might dress him for Easter, but isn't it annoying that the dress duds are only for small dogs at Target?  WTH?  I had to extend Harley's collar with a rubber band!

How about Bindi?  Got a special Easter dress for her??? (Jealous, I have a dh, 2 boys, and Harley....all testosterone in the house!)


----------



## BurberryBabe115

Ok...my turn. This is my Lulu. She's 3 1/2 and is just a total lovebug! We have always had boxers in my family. I love them!


----------



## GTOFan

Lulu's so cute BurberryBabe115!  So precious!


----------



## Voodoo

BurberryBabe115 said:


> Ok...my turn. This is my Lulu. She's 3 1/2 and is just a total lovebug! We have always had boxers in my family. I love them!


 

She's so pretty!!! What a darling face!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

And if you haven't checked this thread out, Boxer lovers...please do because it's about another wonderful Boxer Doggie!

http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/dog-adopts-an-abandoned-baby-goat-257977.html


----------



## cascratchfever

I love Lulu, her face is so pretty!


----------



## bagaholic85

BurberryBabe115 said:


> Ok...my turn. This is my Lulu. She's 3 1/2 and is just a total lovebug! We have always had boxers in my family. I love them!



ohh my goodness look at her scarf!  shes too cute


----------



## BagsRmyLife

BurberryBabe115 said:


> Ok...my turn. This is my Lulu. She's 3 1/2 and is just a total lovebug! We have always had boxers in my family. I love them!



Aww, she's adorable!! With a cute scarf! With a little penguin! EEK! Too much cuteness going on. 

LuLu is lovely! I love her coat...I think if I get another Boxer it'll be a brindle.


----------



## boxermom

BurberryBabe115 said:


> Ok...my turn. This is my Lulu. She's 3 1/2 and is just a total lovebug! We have always had boxers in my family. I love them!


 
Lulu is so pretty!  Her fur looks like silk on her head.  She's adorable!


----------



## Voodoo

Just some pics of Duke from this morning when I was making oatmeal.  He's been in heaven...my dear daughter and I have been so sick all week and he thinks we're home just for him.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Oh!! How cute is Duke!! I love the Boxer face...so innocent..esp in the kitchen. 

Every time I'm in the kitchen, Bindi comes and sits like she's an angel waiting for a treat.


----------



## boxermom

Gotta love the look on Duke's face!  I wish our dog's ears were natural.  I love Duke's ears.  They love their people, so he must be so content that you both have been around for him to love.


----------



## glitterglo

LOL Duke loves the kitchen as much as my Roxy.  She can never get over there quick enough to follow us!!  Too cute.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Oh!! How cute is Duke!! I love the Boxer face...so innocent..esp in the kitchen.
> 
> Every time I'm in the kitchen, Bindi comes and sits like she's an angel waiting for a treat.


 
I always get the impression that Duke pretends like maybe he's just seeing what I'm doing ...not hoping to get a treat.  Like he's trying to be nonchalant. 



boxermom said:


> Gotta love the look on Duke's face! I wish our dog's ears were natural. I love Duke's ears.


 
I love Duke's ears...they are so soft!!!!



glitterglo said:


> LOL Duke loves the kitchen as much as my Roxy. She can never get over there quick enough to follow us!! Too cute.


 
Hehe.... he loves it when I'm in there.  I have to resist giving him cheese every time tho...He's good at convincing me he may, indeed, be starving!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Duke is so handsome, I bet he loved having you two home just for him 



Voodoo said:


> Hehe.... he loves it when I'm in there. I have to resist giving him cheese every time tho...He's good at convincing me he may, indeed, be starving!!!


 
Daisy cannot get enough cheese, she even knows what the cheese grater is, everytime I get it out, she gets excited lol.

I also cannot go in the kitchen without her following me and when I'm cooking she likes to stand between my legs and the cabinets just incase anything falls, she's right there to catch it.  One time I was making buttercream icing and it calls lots of powdered sugar in the recipe.  I was mixing it in my stand mixer and powdered sugar comes out of the bowl sometimes.  By the time I was done making it, Daisy was covered in powdered sugar head to toe.  She just couldn't figure out how to lick it off!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LoL...ooo powdered sugar. That sounds dangerous!

Voodoo...Bindi LOVES cheese! It's crazy she can eat cheese all day. When she needs to take her pills I just put in between a slice of cheese and she just gobbles it all up.


----------



## Voodoo

http://youtube.com/watch?v=fJoz_sR5nPQ

See what cheese will get you? haha


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=fJoz_sR5nPQ
> 
> See what cheese will get you? haha


 
So that's Duke in action?  Oh wow, he puts Daisy to shame!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG!! Duke is SOOO CUTE!! I'm at work now and have no speakers but I am def. going home and showing this to my husband! The things dogs will do for cheese. Duke is SOOOO CUTE!!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww thanks, guys!!


----------



## Emotus

voodoo, your daughter look so good together with duke!!

and bindi look so lovable in her PJs!!


----------



## Voodoo

Speaking of Bindi..... she's gonna grow up fast....can we have more pics??? Can we, can we, can we???


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sure can! I take so many pics of her, I just need to upload them on my computer. She's about 30 lbs now and she went to the vet last week to get her shots and he said she's about 5 lbs underweight. She looks good to me but I guess he knows best. She's getting big fast but she's still too cute! I'll try to put more up this weekend! 

Thanks Emotus! She reminds me a very big bunny rabbit in that picture.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> I'll try to put more up this weekend!


 

Yay!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

When it snowed here in New York...with her angel wing shirt on...sleeping like the lazie dog she is sometimes..


----------



## Voodoo

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I love her so much!!!!!!! What a little doll!


----------



## Voodoo

I want to introduce you all to Belle.  She belongs to dear friend of mine.  Notice how grey her sweet face is.... Belle is a very old lady and she loves to be hugged!


----------



## glitterglo

Thanks for the pics girls!  Bindi is absolutely precious, she looks so sweet!  And Belle looks so noble and pretty!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks guys!

Noble is the beat way to describe Belle! I love her coat!


----------



## bagaholic85

BagsRmyLife said:


> When it snowed here in New York...with her angel wing shirt on...sleeping like the lazie dog she is sometimes..




i love the angel wings!! too cute!


----------



## boxermom

Belle is a very sweet looking lady. I wish I could hug her!  The gray gives her a great deal of dignity, IMO.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Belle is a very sweet looking lady. I wish I could hug her! The gray gives her a great deal of dignity, IMO.


 

She's another rescue Boxer. She's getting old and has arthritis and needs rx and she doesn't get around very well. She's still such a cheerful dog, tho.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Question for you ladies...does your boxer shed a lot?? I don't get it..Bindi seems to be shedding a little more than usually. Maybe I wash her too often? (like once a week or every week and half.) I know dogs shed but I feel like this is a little more that I expected.


----------



## Voodoo

Sometimes when I hug Duke I'm surprised to find dog hair on me.  It's VERY short....like a human eyelash short.  I don't find much hair on anything but his blankie. 

I'm guessing Bindi has pink skin?  I wonder if she'd sunburn...? Of course, it's unrelated to her shedding   I love Bindi...please kiss her on top of the head for me!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Of  course! Bindi always gets kisses! =)

Yeah it's really short hair but it's like if I brush her it looks like snow. Maybe I'm overreacting but I feel like it's still a little more than I would think.


----------



## glitterglo

Yeah, Roxy sheds a lot too.  I wouldn't worry too much over it, I have noticed that as she has grown up (she's 2 now), it has improved.  I think when she was Bindi's age she used to shed a lot more.  I always used to think that short-haired dogs didn't shed, I was wrong!!  lol  It does help to brush them often because it eliminates the hair trapped underneath their coat.


----------



## Voodoo

All boxer peeps!!!!!!!!............

MISSION:  EASTER PHOTO!!!!!!!!!

Everyone post Easter pics of their boxer on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I don't celebrate Easter but I'll def. try to post a pic!


----------



## cascratchfever

My Daisy sheds like crazy and her hair isn't eyelash short either.  It's about an inch long and sticks to everything!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> All boxer peeps!!!!!!!!............
> 
> MISSION: EASTER PHOTO!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Everyone post Easter pics of their boxer on Sunday!!!!!!!!!!


 
Oh good idea, I hope I have her new collar and leash by then!  Daisy has a tumor on the side of her face right now though  It started out as just a fleshy pink button but now it's turned bloody and red.  The vet wasn't concerned with it at all but she might not look as pretty in her Easter pics


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OOO sorry to hear that casratchfever...hope Daisy feels better. 

Was Daisy shedding a lot when she was younger? Like is an adult fur thing??


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> I don't celebrate Easter but I'll def. try to post a pic!


 
I'm sorry .... I made the typical mistake I usually make assuming everyone celebrates as I do.  No offense Bags!!!




cascratchfever said:


> Daisy has a tumor on the side of her face right now though  It started out as just a fleshy pink button but now it's turned bloody and red. The vet wasn't concerned with it at all but she might not look as pretty in her Easter pics


 
Aww poor baby !!!!!!!!   At least it's nothing serious.  Duke had a tumor similar to that in his ear last summer.  It started as the tiniest little bump and in no time was this huge bubble!  Just some topical meds and it went away.  I'm sure Daisy's will be gone in no time!!  Give her a hug from me!!!


----------



## Voodoo

It's tough being our Boxer Doggie....(please ignore the mess in the background...DH is in software development and the computer fairy arrived yesterday....we look as tho there's an entire CompUSA in our kitchen, dining, and living room right now! ACK!)


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> OOO sorry to hear that casratchfever...hope Daisy feels better.
> 
> Was Daisy shedding a lot when she was younger? Like is an adult fur thing??


 
Yes, Daisy has always been a big shedder, no matter what food she's eating, what time of year, how often I'm bathing her...she's always shed like crazy!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> It's tough being our Boxer Doggie....(please ignore the mess in the background...DH is in software development and the computer fairy arrived yesterday....we look as tho there's an entire CompUSA in our kitchen, dining, and living room right now! ACK!)


 
Oh how handsome he is, I adore the top of a Boxer's head!  It's so soft and wrinkly!  And who can resist that bottom lip poking out!?!?!?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It's okay Voodoo! I celebrate everything! 

Duke looks soo cute! I love the droopy boxer face! They always look so saddd and in slow motion. LoL. Makes me want to squish their little faces. 

The top of Bindi's head is really soft but the rest of her coat isn't as soft. Is that normal?


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> The top of Bindi's head is really soft but the rest of her coat isn't as soft. Is that normal?


 
Daisy's hair never feels course but it does get less soft in between baths.  After a bath, when her coat is really clean, that's when her hair is the softest.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> The top of Bindi's head is really soft but the rest of her coat isn't as soft. Is that normal?


 
 I'm totally w/ you here!  It's like Duke's whole head is silky soft and the rest of his body isn't soft at all!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I feel like I need to condition her coat. LOL.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I feel like I need to condition her coat. LOL.


 
LOL as long as her coat looks healthy, I'm sure it's normal to not feel soft.  I think Daisy's coat may be softer than normal though because people are always suprised when they touch her like "Oh she's soft, I didn't expect that"


----------



## Voodoo

Ya know I guess I'm more surprised at how soft Duke's head and ears are vs how UN-soft the rest of him is because I'm awestruck by how 'tight' his coat fits.  Of course horses have the same tight fit and they are very soft....but for Duke, I think it's gorgeous how it shows off his muscle tone.  But his head...and muzzle...and sweet floppy ears...._swoon...._  hahaha (I'm insanely in love with this dog!!!!)


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LoL...aren't we all. I can stare at pictures and videos of Boxers all day. Bindi is starting to show off her little muscle tones it's so cute!


----------



## AnimalCrackers

Voodoo said:


> It's tough being our Boxer Doggie....(please ignore the mess in the background...DH is in software development and the computer fairy arrived yesterday....we look as tho there's an entire CompUSA in our kitchen, dining, and living room right now! ACK!)



Can I babysit?  Just for a day?


----------



## Voodoo

AnimalCrackers said:


> Can I babysit? Just for a day?


 

hehe ..... awwww I'm sure he'd love it...he's such a lap baby.


----------



## cascratchfever

Here's a few pics of Daisy from a couple of weeks ago! In the first few she was actually laying on top of me on the couch lol. She thinks she still weighs 15 lbs! The last one is the first time she had ever been in snow. Here in Central Arkansas we don't get snow that sticks to the ground that often.


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Here's a few pics of Daisy from a couple of weeks ago! In the first few she was actually laying on top of me on the couch lol. She thinks she still weighs 15 lbs! The last one is the first time she had ever been in snow. Here in Central Arkansas we don't get snow that sticks to the ground that often.


 

She is so so so so sweet!  And just such a pretty girl!  Did she like the snow???


----------



## cascratchfever

She really didn't like the snow all that much, she just kinda sniffed it and then wanted to go back inside lol.  She's a major house dog, she shivers when it's in the 40's outside!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! Daisy's so cute!! I like how she's using you as her extra cushion. Daisy looks cute in the snow! Bindi loves the snow probably because she likes to eat it. LoL. 


BTW, how's she feeling now?


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Aww!! Daisy's so cute!! I like how she's using you as her extra cushion. Daisy looks cute in the snow! Bindi loves the snow probably because she likes to eat it. LoL.
> 
> 
> BTW, how's she feeling now?


 
Daisy loves ice so I was suprised that she didn't eat the snow.  She's feeling fine, her tumor seems to be "drying up" a little.  I know that sounds gross but for a few days there, it was bleeding all the time because everytime she started chewing on a toy, her side lip would get caught on the toy and the scab would get torn off.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

As long as she's feeling better nothing sound gross. Glad to hear she's getting better.


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Daisy loves ice so I was suprised that she didn't eat the snow. She's feeling fine, her tumor seems to be "drying up" a little. I know that sounds gross but for a few days there, it was bleeding all the time because everytime she started chewing on a toy, her side lip would get caught on the toy and the scab would get torn off.


 
Aw poor baby!  I'm glad she's on the mend, tho.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Bindi loves the snow probably because she likes to eat it. LoL.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke got a new rawhide bone for Easter


----------



## boxermom

I love the pics of everyone's Boxers.  We had one Boxer, Rocky, whose coat felt like needles!  Very rough and stiff.  For years after he died, we found dog hairs in things.

I love it when their heads and ears are soft-when we were little my sister and I would rub them for hours.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Voodoo that's so cute..he got his own Easter basket!

BoxerMom: I know what your talking about...i love petting Bindi's little head. It's the softest spot she has.


----------



## Voodoo

Ya know what....he was TERRIFIED of that stupid basket!! He hated it!  I had to hold him and leap out of the way while my daughter took the pic.... !!! We were surprised cos usually he 'owns' what ever is in the back yard....

But then Rachel cuddled him (new sig pic below) and he was fine hahaha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I was watching "Breed All About It" (I think it was on the Animal Planet) and they had a show all about boxers!! Loved it! It was so cute, even though you could tell the show was a little dated but it was cute to see all the boxers playing. The best on was how one lady had a boxer as a seeing aid dog! Very cool.


----------



## Voodoo

Oh man... I'm sorry I missed that!!!!!!!

Hey....how's Miss Bindi doin?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I had it schedule to record the whole series on my dvr because I never know when it's on and I wanted to make sure I didn't miss the one about boxers, LoL.

Bindi is doing fine, she's getting big from what everyone says. She's pretty much house trained (whew!). We took her to the dog park twice and met other boxers and dogs there. She's getting very good with other dogs from the first time she met one. She loved to play with a little puggle who was about her size but loved the boxers the most. She seemed the most calm and playful with them. My husby wants to get her a friend so we've signed up for our local Boxer rescues and hopefully we'll get approved and make Miss Bindi into a Mrs. Bindi. 

BTW, I call her Miss Bindi all the time! My brother calls her Bindi Bop, it's so cute she wiggles her butt all the time when she hears that. I also 
shows my husby Duke's video, he was very excited and now wants to put up videos of Bindi. LoL.


----------



## cascratchfever

Here's a picture of daisy in her new collar I got from etsy.com.  It was supposed to be her Easter present but it didn't come until today.  SSHHHHH she doesn't know today isn't easter!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG!!!!!!! She's so pretty!!!!!  I love the look on her face in the second pic!!!!  She know's how smart and pretty and wonderful she is!!!

(I won't tell her!)


----------



## boxermom

Daisy looks so stylish with her new collar!  I love the pink on her muzzle.

Yesterday I saw a sticker on a car that said, "My Boxer is smarter than your honor student".  No offense to people with smart kids, but I had to laugh.  Sabo is so smart--he knows EXACTLY what we want him to do--he just chooses whether or not to do it!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Daisy looks so stylish with her new collar! I love the pink on her muzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a sticker on a car that said, "My Boxer is smarter than your honor student". No offense to people with smart kids, but I had to laugh. *Sabo is so smart--he knows EXACTLY what we want him to do--he just chooses whether or not to do it!*


 
Bahaha...Awww sweet smart boy!!! I have to tell you...Rachel asks to see if there's new pics here all the time and she asks about Sabo....post more pics when you can (I know you are so busy).....when I told her how you rescued him and his previous owner said he was ugly she burst into tears...it made her very VERY mad...! I assured her he was on Easy Street now.


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> OMG!!!!!!! She's so pretty!!!!! I love the look on her face in the second pic!!!! She know's how smart and pretty and wonderful she is!!!
> 
> (I won't tell her!)


 
Thanks!  I think she's just the prettiest dog ever but she kept being mistaken for a boy so I had to go with girly collar   I got the matching leash too so now on walks, people will automatically know she's a girl lol.


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> Daisy looks so stylish with her new collar! I love the pink on her muzzle.
> 
> Yesterday I saw a sticker on a car that said, "My Boxer is smarter than your honor student". No offense to people with smart kids, but I had to laugh. Sabo is so smart--he knows EXACTLY what we want him to do--he just chooses whether or not to do it!


 
Thanks!  I love the pink on her muzzle too, when she's playing outside it gets REALLY pink.

I would love to have that sticker, I'm going to search for it on the internet, that's just hilarious!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEK!!! She look sooo cute! I love that droppy face! I love the cherries!! 

They have really cute things on Etsy, I've been meaning to pick up some girly stuff too. A lot of people think Bindi's a boy too if I don't use her pink color. Bindi has pink on her nose too but it looks like the black spots are getting bigger...or she's just getting bigger. 

I saw lots of cute boxer stuff on cafepress and you can turn the picture/saying into anything like a t-shirt, mug, canvas tote, etc. The best one I saw was a picture of a boxer and underneath it said "This is my happy face"! Too cute!!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Bindi has pink on her nose too but it looks like the black spots are getting bigger...or she's just getting bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy had more pink on her face when she was younger than she does now, her nose totally blacked out the older she got and the black on her mouth grew too.
Click to expand...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

You know I was thinking the same thing! Almost all of the boxers I've seen have black noses, esp. the white ones. Awww...I love her little pink nose! Just have to take more pictures to keep it in memory.


----------



## cascratchfever

I know!  The pink noses are the cutest!  I was really sad when her nose turned all the way black.

You know though, the more I look at Bindi, I just can't imagine THAT much pink turning black.  Not all white boxers are born with noses as pink as hers.  I hope it stays pink!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I hope not but the more I look at it everyday I keep thinking the black spots are growing or maybe she's just growing. 

We walked her around yesterday and people kept asking if she was a pit... it was annoying and I had to keep explaining she's a white boxer. I find it a bit strange that a lot of people have never seen them. But then again I think they probably have but just assumed they were some kind of bully mixes.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> We walked her around yesterday and people kept asking if she was a pit...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It was the first time, it happens a little to much. I'm hoping when she gets bigger that will be over with. Hopefully we're be able to adopt a fawn or brindle boxer and people can figure out they are both boxers.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> It was the first time, it happens a little to much. I'm hoping when she gets bigger that will be over with. Hopefully we're be able to adopt a fawn or brindle boxer and people can figure out they are both boxers.


 

More than likely those people only relate the fawn or brindle to being a boxer since that's all they'd see in shows, etc. since the AKC won't recognize the white.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I know!!!  Makes me mad too cuz I think Bindi is a whole lot cute than a lot of dogs I've seen. I hate it how there are some breeds that are recognized for like all 15 colors and little Bindi can't get in because she's white which would make the boxer colors to a total of 3!! Big whoop...forget the AKC! LoL. I think my Bindi is the cutest white dog overall!


----------



## cascratchfever

I think Daisy has too much white on her to be recognized.  It can't be over 1/3 of their body and she's for sure over that.  I think it's a silly rule but I guess they're trying to protect the health of the breed.


----------



## Voodoo

Well, I don't care if a boxer doggie showed up in purple...I'd love it!  hehe


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I like Daisy's coat, it looks like she's wearing like white wrap around her neck. Very regal! 

I agree, Voodoo, I just want to see that droopy face!


----------



## Voodoo

So .... anyone have any new pics to share?


----------



## cascratchfever

I don't have any new pics but I sent the picture of Daisy in her new collar to the lady that made the collar and she picked Daisy for "friend of the week" on her blog and Daisy gets a collar for free!

www.luckyfiona.blogspot.com


----------



## Voodoo

^^YAY!!!!!!!!!!!  She's so precious!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy for Daisy!!! She looks adorable!


----------



## cascratchfever

Thanks Ladies, the fame has gone to her head 

bags-Where did you get Bindi's id tag with the paw on it?  I think Daisy needs one of those.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I got it from eBay,

http://cgi.ebay.com/PET-ID-TAG-DOG-...ryZ52356QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

It's really nice and like has a nice weight to it. It took about 2 weeks I think and I got the medium size. I have her name in capital letters, our address and two phone numbers on the back of it. The engraving it done really nice too, it's not like the thin metal dog id tags. It's like a thick smooth stainless steel. And it's cute!!

You should get the Daisy!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I got it from eBay,
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PET-ID-TAG-DOG-TAG-CAT-TAG-FREE-ENGRAVING_W0QQitemZ350042315658QQihZ022QQcategoryZ52356QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> It's really nice and like has a nice weight to it. It took about 2 weeks I think and I got the medium size. I have her name in capital letters, our address and two phone numbers on the back of it. The engraving it done really nice too, it's not like the thin metal dog id tags. It's like a thick smooth stainless steel. And it's cute!!
> 
> You should get the Daisy!!!


 
Thank you, I just got the pink daisy one!  My address wouldn't fit on the line so I'm just getting her name and then 3 phone numbers lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It's very cute!!! I love the Daisy too but my husby said it's too feminine for him so he wanted the paw in the blue (Talk about compromise). 

Yeah I only have numbers in my address including the street!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> It's very cute!!! I love the Daisy too but my husby said it's too feminine for him so he wanted the paw in the blue (Talk about compromise).
> 
> Yeah I only have numbers in my address including the street!


 
I loved the heart too, if I get her another one (to match a different collar lol)  I think I'll get the heart.

The light blue background looks super cute with Bindi's coloring so I think that was a good choice!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks cas!! You'll like the dog tag, it's really cute. They sold it at a local pet store but it was like $25.00. Gotta love eBay for that. 

In other news, I went to the North Shore Animal League trying to find a boxer boy for Bindi...no luck. I did get interviewed by Second Chance Boxer Rescue though and hopefully we'll find another butt wiggler for Bindi with their help!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> In other news, I went to the North Shore Animal League trying to find a boxer boy for Bindi...no luck. I did get interviewed by Second Chance Boxer Rescue though and hopefully we'll find another butt wiggler for Bindi with their help!


 
Yay!  I spend at least 1 hour every day browsing my local boxer rescue page online and then bombarding my DH with links of dogs I want to adopt.  He hasn't given in yet but I think it's time that Daisy get a playmate.  I do admit I would be kind of nervous about adopting a boxer because I'm still trying to figure out if a 1500 sq ft house is big enough for our 2 cats, 2 boxers and the baby I'll hopefully be pregnant with sometime this year


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LoL. My husband wants to get another dog (boxer or a bully really) so Bindi isn't alone all day. Our house is kind of small but I think they'll be okay together, we take Bindi out a lot so she get the exercise she needs.  I think it's easier to find boxers outside of cities, esp NYC. All the rescue dogs from Second chance are located in Maine or like Buffalo, quite a drive. Hopefully one will pop up closer. 

Congrats on TTC. Boxers love kids!


----------



## Voodoo

Here's my embarrassed Boxer Doggie modeling my Tano Miss Print!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> Here's my embarrassed Boxer Doggie modeling my Tano Miss Print!


 
He looks so handsome! 

My husband looks embarrassed like that too when I ask him to hold my purse


----------



## Voodoo

Hahah!  I love the pic where he's looking away....like he didn't want to be seen hahaha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I like how it matches his collar!! Very cute!!


----------



## Voodoo

Haha he'd just come in from being in the back.  When he's inside he gets to have naked neck but when he's out he has to wear a shock collar.  He's an escape artist of extraordinary proportions..... and the thought of him being lost or hit by a car scares me to death.  He got shocked one time.  After that he understood he could get within 3' of the property lines or else!


----------



## jen6292

These are my boys!!! They are such good dogs especially with the kids!! They definetly have the butt wagging thing down too!

Sorry the pics were too bog, but one of them is in my profile!!


----------



## boxermom

*VooDoo*, Duke is too cute with the bag around his neck. Reminds me of the times our dogs had to wear the "lampshade" for medical reasons--they always looked so embarrassed.

I've missed this thread--we were in VA helping with our 2 yr old grandson and 3 wk old granddaughter. It was a longer stay than expected. At least having a boxer prepares you for small children--constant motion with the occasional nap.

When we brought Sabo home from the kennel he climbed up on all his favorite sleeping places. here's one of him in the screen porch--it was fairly mild on Sunday.


----------



## Voodoo

Awwwwww Boxermom... I love him so...please kiss him for me!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Wow Boxermom he's a big boy!!! He looks very relaxed though!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Boxermom, Sabo is a big boy!!! He looks very comfy and I can tell that's his favorite spot.

Jen I just looked at your profile. Post more pics! I can't really see his face but his coat looks really nice and he looks pretty big too!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo is about 3 yrs old and weighs about 80 lbs.  He's the largest Boxer we've had.  The porch is a favorite spot--he can keep an eye on the neighborhood and catch a breeze at the same time.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

80lbs is really big!! Bindi is now 5 months and she's looks really big. Shes about 35lbs or so. All of the other boxer owners I've met said she's very big for her age and her legs on long. I think she'll big on the larger end of the females. Hopefully not 80lbs!


----------



## cascratchfever

I love Sabo!

jen-more pics please!


----------



## ranskimmie

Oh my pat! Sabo is absolutely stunning. What a big handsome boy he is!! Georgeous!


----------



## boxermom

Thanks, everyone!  I'll pass along the compliments to Sabo.  He's large but thinks he's a lap dog.

I love seeing everyone's Boxers.  Actually any dogs and cats, but Boxers are special to me.

*Kimmie,* nice bags in your siggie!


----------



## fatefullotus

Boxers are my absolute most favorite breed of dogs -- they're so handsome and regal, but so loving and gentle.  (Good description for the Perfect Man too, huh?  )  I wish I had the lifestyle and room for a boxer, but I just can't stand the thought of a 50 pound dog couped up in a NYC apartment.   

*Voodoo*, Duke is so darn cute!  And what an appropriate name for such a stoic-looking dog!   I just want to cover his cute face with kisses!! 

And Pat, your big boy is so handsome!  80 pounds!    I can just imagine curling up with a book next to him on a lazy Sunday afternoon.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I live in a 2 family house (so it's like an apartment) with a small yard but I just take my boxer out a lot. I think it's more of a lifestyle to have a boxer than the room to have one. Most of the time lil' Bindi is just laying on the couch or in her crate when we're home. I try to walk her a lot, play with her when I get home and take her to the doggie park on weekend. Just drain their energy and you can curl up with them everyday!


----------



## cascratchfever

We're thisclose to adopting an english setter, she's about the same size as Daisy but I'm sor worried about girl fights.  Daisy is very dominant so I'm going to take Daisy to see the english setter as hopefully they'll play nice!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! An English setter! I thought they were bigger than most boxers. I think if Daisy is alpha female just hope that the English setter is more submissive. Good luck and let us know how it goes!

We're still looking for a young boxer boy for Bindi, not coming up to good. I signed up for about 4 boxer rescues and so far not too much word. One of them spoke to our references but most are located outside of NYC so it's harder for them to do like home checks, etc. Sometimes it bothers me that they make it so hard to adopt a boxer but I know they're doing it for the interest of the dog.


----------



## cascratchfever

I thought they were bigger than Boxers too but this one that we're looking at is 50 lbs (same as Daisy).  I would really love to adopt another Boxer but DH is dead set on getting a different dog for some reason.  There's a great Boxer rescue locally that I would love to adopt from.  They do make it pretty difficult to adopt from a rescue, hopefully I pass the test for the english setter though!  

I think we're going to go see her tomorrow and bring Daisy to see how they play.  Good lord I hope Daisy behaves.


----------



## Voodoo

I'm sure Daisy will do fine!

Here's Rachel and Duke from yesterday


----------



## cascratchfever

Love that picture!  Boxers are just lap dogs for life   They don't care that they can barely fit!


----------



## mm16

Duke is soo handsome voodoo. This thread makes me think about getting a boxer in a few years. :0)


----------



## ranskimmie

Masai honestely thinks shes a 5lb. lap dog! Here she is "trying" to relax on my 5yr. old sons lap in the sunshine LOL! By the way, her tongue is so long it dosent fit in her mouth, its always hanging out!!


----------



## mm16

^lol! your son is so cute and so is your boxer!


----------



## boxermom

Kimmie, Sabo's tongue comes out the side of his mouth, so it's too long also.  It just adds to their character. I love Masai's face!

Most of the rescue groups are diligent about finding a good fit for dog and owner.  sometimes their decisions don't make sense to me, but I know they don't want anything bad to happen.


----------



## Voodoo

ranskimmie said:


> Masai honestely thinks shes a 5lb. lap dog! Here she is "trying" to relax on my 5yr. old sons lap in the sunshine LOL! By the way, her tongue is so long it dosent fit in her mouth, its always hanging out!!


 
Awwwwwwww....she's so beautiful!  And your son is _precious!_


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> I thought they were bigger than Boxers too but this one that we're looking at is 50 lbs (same as Daisy). I would really love to adopt another Boxer but DH is dead set on getting a different dog for some reason. There's a great Boxer rescue locally that I would love to adopt from. They do make it pretty difficult to adopt from a rescue, hopefully I pass the test for the english setter though!
> 
> I think we're going to go see her tomorrow and bring Daisy to see how they play. Good lord I hope Daisy behaves.


 
Cat...how did it go?


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> Cat...how did it go?


 
I loved her, but DH is undecided.  She had a lot more energy that he anticipated so I think he was worried about having such a high energy dog inside although the lady said that she settles down as soon as she gets in the house.  Her and Daisy got along really well though so I'm hoping DH will agree for her to come to our house next weekend and see how she does.  

Dh did say he might would just rather have another Boxer so if that's the case, I won't be dissapointed with that.  The english setter is in a rescue home with 5 other setters so she's no in any danger.  I hate going to see animals and then not being able to bring them home though.


----------



## ranskimmie

I totally understand what your going through right now. Im going to possibly be adopting a Yorkie but in the mean time I want every single dog that I have been looking at that needs a home. Its so hard.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo - Your daughter and Duke look so cute! I love Duke's face.

Kimmie- AWW!! Love it! Your son is adorable.

Cascratch - I say get another boxer then!

Recent update: Hubby and I drove out to PA yesterday to pick up Bindi's new BFF or BF, Rocky!! I'll post pictures once I take some, but it's a 9 month flashy brindle and adorable! The guy that I adopted him from got him from one of his clients. Apparently he was bought as a puppy and kept in the basement in a cage all the time. His owner gave him up to him because he didn't take care of him or probably lost interest after he got bigger. But the guy I got him from couldn't keep him either because he has two labs and another boxer so he was just fostering him until he found home. He said he was so skinny and in the last two month he's basically just tried to bring him up to health and find him a home. 

Anyways Bindi and Rocky get along pretty well. They had a blast at their house and did very good in the car. But at him she kind of got jealous.  It's very cute to see him playing but sometimes Bindi gets really jealous and nips at him. They do snuggle together at night and in the car so they seem to get along for the most part. I hope she gets over that fast but Rocky has a lot of training to do. He's big but he still looks very thin and could really gain a few pounds, he doesn't even know his sit command which at 9 months is kind of sad. I feel bad that he was neglected as a little puppy when he needed love the most but now he has a family and home!

I'll post pics very soon!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Bags-Yay!  You need to post pictures super soon because I don't know how long I'm going to be able to wait.

I contacted my local boxer rescue to ask about one dog in particular.  He's a  brindle boxer and he's gorgeous but his adoption was pending last week so I had given up hope that we might be able to adopt him.  Well today it doesn't say pending anymore so I'm not sure if that means the adoption fell through or what.   I"m still a little stuck on the english setter too though.


----------



## Voodoo

Bags...can't wait to see your pics!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I'm going to take pictures of him today when I get home, hopefully I'll be able to make both of them sit together. 

I think as long as it doesn't say pending anymore you should contact them about it again. What happened to that boxer that you saw in your local paper?


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I'm going to take pictures of him today when I get home, hopefully I'll be able to make both of them sit together.
> 
> I think as long as it doesn't say pending anymore you should contact them about it again. What happened to that boxer that you saw in your local paper?


 
Can't wait for the pics! I didn't ever see a boxer in my paper..maybe you're thinking of someone else? All of the boxers I look at are from the BoxAR rescue:

http://www.boxarrescue.rescuegroups.org/

I warn, don't look unless you want to fall in love  The one I'm hoping to still be available is Zane. Here he is:


----------



## fatefullotus

^--- OMG look at those big, brown, trusting eyes!


----------



## mm16

omg! zane is so cute!


----------



## Voodoo

_OMG He's so precious!!!!!!_


----------



## ranskimmie

Oh my gosh! Bless Zanes little heart! He has the most adorable face, oh gee those eyes!  I wish you so much luck with the adoption.  I too am going to be adopting another boxer in the very near future.  Its so hard not to fall in love with every single one!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sorry Cas! I thought it was you who saw another boxer you wanted. Oh well, anyways, Zane looks just like Rocky!!

Here's Rocky and lil' Bindi!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I also had some pro shots take of Bindi! 

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

*OMG, BAGS.... I'M IN COMPLETE *


----------



## cascratchfever

Bags-I love them together!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That one with Rocky's bottom teeth showing is so adorable!  Bindi looks beautiful in her professional pictures, she's such a good model.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

They're so cute together! My husby is like over excited that we have two dogs. Meanwhile Bindi and Rocky have a 3 month difference and she's not that much smaller than him. I think she's going to be tall, her legs are very long and he should be more stocky. 


I am in LOVE with that picture of Bindi with her face all mushed up! We put peanut butter on her nose to get her to stand still. I have more pics of Bindi, I'll post them later. She's still my baby


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Meanwhile I still can't believe that the original owners didn't want Rocky, he's really a beautiful dog. His coat is gorgerous, he's very well mannered and gets along great with other dogs too (he's great at the dog park). Oh well, I'm happy that we got him though!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Meanwhile I still can't believe that the original owners didn't want Rocky, he's really a beautiful dog. His coat is gorgerous, he's very well mannered and gets along great with other dogs too (he's great at the dog park). Oh well, I'm happy that we got him though!


 
Did you get him from a rescue?  I can't believe they wouldn't want him either, he's gorgeous!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I am in LOVE with that picture of Bindi with her face all mushed up! We put peanut butter on her nose to get her to stand still. I have more pics of Bindi, I'll post them later. She's still my baby


 
I think I see a little PB on her face lol.  I'm amazed that you could get pictures of her at her young age.  Daisy wouldn't sit still for pictures at that age....really it's hard to get her to sit still for pictures now!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I looked through many many rescues and some even contacted my references and myself once they received my application but then that was all I heard. They need to do home check (which I'm totally okay with) but I think because I live in NYC and most of the rescues are located in like PA, ME, upstate NY etc, they don't have the resources to do that so they can't do anything. I've called them back and lefts messages but no one returned my calls. It's been almost two months so we couldn't just keep waiting around either. 

We were always looking at our local shelters to see if a boxer would happen to pop up and I looked through Craigslist a lot too. I looked at basically the cities that we were willing to drive to, like Washington DC, Philly, NJ, upstate NY, CT, MA, PA, and of course NYC. We found Rocky in PA through the craigslist listing so we got really lucky. We drove about 2 and half hours to pick him up. The guy we got him from was basically fostering him until he found him a good home.

About the pictures, Bindi was okay in the beginning but she starting getting restless shortly afterwards, she does have a lot of good shots though. We walked her and like tried to drain her energy before we went in. She also listens better when she's on the low key side.  Rocky seems to like taking pictures too, he looks right into the camera and sits still so we'll probably get his pictures taken too.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I looked through many many rescues and some contact my references and everything but that was all I heard. They need to do home check (which I'm totally okay with) but I think because I live in NYC and most of the rescues are located in like PA, ME, upstate NY etc, they don't have the resources to do that so they can't do anything. I've called them back and lefts messages but no one returned my calls.
> 
> We were always looking at our local shelters to see if a boxer would happen to pop up and I looked through Craigslist a lot too. I looked at basically the cities that we were willing to drive to, like Washington DC, Philly, NJ, upstate NY, CT, MA, PA, etc. We found Rocky in PA through the craigslist listing so we got really lucky. The guy we got him from was basically fostering him until he found him a good home.
> 
> Bindi was okay in the beginning but she starting getting restless shortly afterwards, she does have a lot of good shots though. Rocky seems to like taking pictures, he looks right into the camera and sits still so we'll probably get his pictures taken too.


 
I'm hoping that the rescue we applied to doesn't take forever to do the home check and approve us to adopt.  It's local so I'm hoping it'll be a fast process.  I hope mine will lay together on the couch like yours do!  I may need a bigger couch though, two stretch out boxers = no room for anyone else.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

That's for sure! I think if the rescue is local you'll have a much better chance of them visiting your home very soon. But I really think that was the big issue with my application because even when I was looking at where the foster homes for most of the dogs were, they we all way outside of NYC, like ME, Buffalo, deep in PA, etc. 

We had Bindi play with Rocky for a good amount of time at their house in PA first to help them get to know each other. We then walked them together and then put them in the car (you can see we watch a lot of Dog Whisperer). We walked them again when they got home and then I think Bindi noticed that something was fishy because he came home with us. She gets jealous but not as much as I thought. They sleep together so it's great really.

I def. recommend letting Daisy meet her new friend outside of your home first, playing, getting to know each other and then bringing them home together because she's probably territorial since she's the only dog (Bindi was a bit in the beginning).

But they will get lazy on the couch and your right they do take up a lot of room. Luckily Bindi like to snuggle into a ball so it's alright but they have a large crate that they both go into which has a lot of room for them. I'm thinking about getting them a large dog bed too so they don't take up all the room on the couch because your right, you'll def. need a larger couch!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Oh my dear am I ever in LVE with those adorable pics of Zand and Bindi!!! Gosh I CAN NOT WAIT till' I finally find the perfect sister or brother for my girl Masai!!  I'm looking as we speak!!


----------



## cascratchfever

ranskimmie said:


> Oh my dear am I ever in LVE with those adorable pics of Zand and Bindi!!! Gosh I CAN NOT WAIT till' I finally find the perfect sister or brother for my girl Masai!! I'm looking as we speak!!


 
Do you have a rescue near you?  I'm mainly looking for male boxers because my Daisy is pretty dominant and I want her and her new sibling to get along.  I'm scared I'd get two dominant females up in my house and have to separate them.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

That's the best thing Cas! Get a boy dog. They do best with male and female. Bindi was a pretty rough too but she's gotten better. Rocky isn't that dominant either but Bindi is much better.


----------



## ranskimmie

I dont have a rescue in my city so Im kind of going out side of my city.  I hope so badly to find one that will be a great find.

Its so great to know about the Girl/Girl boxer idea. I actually read once that once a female boxer gets into a spat w/ another female they will totally hold a grudge. That really scares me because Masai is extremely easy going and I want to find a friend that is equal to her.  
I have a question? I would LOVE to have a white boxer.  Is it true that the majority is deaf? Or is that just a myth? Thanks so much for your help ladies!!  You are helping me out so much!

I thought these pics were kind of funny I took another pic of masai outside with my purse, I think shes had it cause she went straight to the bathroom and pouted.  I gave her her favorite treat and shes a happy camper again lol!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I her and her Coach bag! Fashionable pup. 

No it's not true that all white boxers are deaf/blind. Most boxers that are deaf are white however but that doesn't mean all of them are. Bindi isn't considered white, she's actually a check boxer because she has that one brown spot. Some white boxers have it on their eye, head, back, etc. You can find white boxers, they aren't as uncommon as some people think.


----------



## cascratchfever

ranskimmie said:


> I thought these pics were kind of funny I took another pic of masai outside with my purse, I think shes had it cause she went straight to the bathroom and pouted. I gave her her favorite treat and shes a happy camper again lol!


 
That's hilarious!  She's such a beautiful girl and I just love that her bottom teefies stick out!


----------



## ranskimmie

cascratchfever said:


> That's hilarious! She's such a beautiful girl and I just love that her bottom teefies stick out!


 
Heehee! Her teeth and her tongue, always!


----------



## ranskimmie

BagsRmyLife said:


> I her and her Coach bag! Fashionable pup.
> 
> No it's not true that all white boxers are deaf/blind. Most boxers that are deaf are white however but that doesn't mean all of them are. Bindi isn't considered white, she's actually a check boxer because she has that one brown spot. Some white boxers have it on their eye, head, back, etc. You can find white boxers, they aren't as uncommon as some people think.


 

Thank you! So great to know! I will of course take which ever boxer is in most need of a home but your little Bindi is just ADORABLE!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thank kimmie. Your puppy is very cute with the tongue sticking out, it makes her look like a fun loving pup.


----------



## mm16

I need more boxer pics ladies. I love them!


----------



## ranskimmie

mm16 said:


> I need more boxer pics ladies. I love them!


 

O.k! Let me see what I can dig up.


----------



## boxermom

Awww. I love seeing pics of Masai and all the other Boxers.  She looks so stylish with the Coach bag!


----------



## ranskimmie

boxermom said:


> Awww. I love seeing pics of Masai and all the other Boxers. She looks so stylish with the Coach bag!


 

Heya Pat!!
Do those white baby roses look familiar?? They are planted in my front flower bed.  As soon as they bloom again I'll take a pic. for ya! They are soooooo purty!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

I don't have a Boxer but I think they are ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## boxermom

ranskimmie said:


> Heya Pat!!
> Do those white baby roses look familiar?? They are planted in my front flower bed. As soon as they bloom again I'll take a pic. for ya! They are soooooo purty!


 
Of course I remember that picture, Kimmie!  Your handsome son is hard to forget too!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Kimmie....yer Boxer Baby Girl is such a doll...._love_ the bottom teeth!!! hahaha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Kimmie! Her bottom teeth make her look so cute! Her face is really adorable too!


----------



## cascratchfever

The boxer resuce is coming to my house today for a home visit.  I hope I pass but I really don't know what they're looking for.  Hopefully just a clean house and a fenced in back yard!  If we pass this inspection, then our application can be approved and we can take Daisy to meet Zane and see how they get along!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy!

I think they really just look at your fenced yard and how your current dog lives/sleeps etc. I'm sure you'll do fine. 

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## ranskimmie

BagsRmyLife said:


> Aww Kimmie! Her bottom teeth make her look so cute! Her face is really adorable too!


 
Good luck Bags!! This is so exciting!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sorry Kimmie, it's not me, it's Cas! 

But it is exciting!


----------



## mm16

Kimmie! Thanks for the pictures! She is such a sweetie.

I am super interested in getting a boxer once I am done with grad school.  If anyone can PM me information regarding tempermant, shelters in Ohio, what to look for when getting a boxer (adult or puppy)..I would appreciate it..But I realize that this is 2 years down the road so...no rush!


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> The boxer resuce is coming to my house today for a home visit. I hope I pass but I really don't know what they're looking for. Hopefully just a clean house and a fenced in back yard! If we pass this inspection, then our application can be approved and we can take Daisy to meet Zane and see how they get along!


 
I hope it went well. since you already are a pet owner, it should be fine. We had the same requirement.  Afterwards we were told they want to see how people act in their own home and how a couple interact with each other.  We're pretty ordinary so I guess they just want to see if there are any red flags before letting people adopt.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hey Cas,

I hope all went well on your interview.

But I was just reading the whole choke chain thread (which is getting out of hand if you ask me) and I saw your reply about Bindi walking better with another dog, it's weird but it's true. When I used to walk Bindi alone (I always use a harness because she's little) she used to pull and stop and pull and stop. It was an on and off thing with her. But when I walk Bindi and Rocky together, she happily trots right along with me with no tension on the lease.

I know it's a pack thing, but it's weird because I thought Bindi's good vibes would transfer into Rocky but it's not happening yet.

First of all I only use like the basic 6 ft leash and I wrap it around my hands  a lot so I have grip and I don't give them room to roam around or walk in front of me (Thank you Cesar Milan). But it's constant tugging with Rocky. I ordered a harness for him now so maybe it'll be better or it's possible that his past owner never walked him outside and just let him out in the yard a lot and he's not trained on the leash a lot.

Does Daisy pull you a lot that you can't keep your balance? Remember when you get your other dog to walk with both of them together before the new dog comes into your house. Also it'll help Daisy become friendly with her new buddy.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Hey Cas,
> 
> I hope all went well on your interview.
> 
> But I was just reading the whole choke chain thread (which is getting out of hand if you ask me) and I saw your reply about Bindi walking better with another dog, it's weird but it's true. When I used to walk Bindi alone (I always use a harness because she's little) she used to pull and stop and pull and stop. It was an on and off thing with her. But when I walk Bindi and Rocky together, she happily trots right along with me with no tension on the lease.
> 
> I know it's a pack thing, but it's weird because I thought Bindi's good vibes would transfer into Rocky but it's not happening yet.
> 
> First of all I only use like the basic 6 ft leash and I wrap it around my hands a lot so I have grip and I don't give them room to roam around or walk in front of me (Thank you Cesar Milan). But it's constant tugging with Rocky. I ordered a harness for him now so maybe it'll be better or it's possible that his past owner never walked him outside and just let him out in the yard a lot and he's not trained on the leash a lot.
> 
> Does Daisy pull you a lot that you can't keep your balance? Remember when you get your other dog to walk with both of them together before the new dog comes into your house. Also it'll help Daisy become friendly with her new buddy.


 
I think the interview went well, I haven't heard anything back yet though so that kind of scared me.  I have a drainage ditch in my backyard so the fence doesn't go all the way to the ground there because the water has to drain out and the lady was a little concerned about the dogs escaping at that spot.  I assured her that I don't let Daisy out unsupervised because she digs so much but I'm not sure it that will be a problem or not.

Daisy doesn't pull so hard that I lose my balance but my arm gets so tired from having to constantly pull the leash to me.  I do the same as you, wrap a 6' leash around my hand to have a better grip and I use a harness with Daisy but it's like she's just not getting it.  I stop when she pulls, make her stand beside me, then we walk.  It's not sinking in and we've been doing this same thing since she was a puppy!

Thanks for a tip about walking them together before bringing the new dog home, I would have never thought to do that!


----------



## boxermom

I've noticed several posts about dogs pulling and what sort of harness or collar to use on them.  Have you noticed that in most pet supply catalogs the dog they use to illustrate the no-pull harnesses is almost always a Boxer? LOL they pull like crazy.  Now that I officially have a bad back and am not supposed to strain it, we have a special collar that keeps him from pulling so I feel better walking him.  We tried harnesses and have not found one  that works.


----------



## cooper1

Here's some action pix of my baby, *Grace,* doing what she loved best; playing outside! She passed away 3 years ago very suddenly from a brain tumor. It still breaks my heart to think about her and write about her right now. She was the most amazing dog. My heart was broken when she died... She was the funniest sweetest little girl, with a heart of gold. She loved to play and was always the comedian, but then she would protect you with everything she had, if it came down to it.
She was the love of my life; I don't think I will ever get over her...
She was only 9 years old. I got her when she was 6 weeks old. 9 years was just not enough...
I have tons of pictures of her in photo albums (before digital cameras!), but not too many on my computer, so here she is:


----------



## Voodoo

Grace was so beautiful!  I'm so glad you shared the pics with us!


----------



## cascratchfever

I have an update on the adoption process!  We brought Zane home on Saturday and he was the sweetest cutest boxer baby ever!  He's chubby and so cute!  The picture I posted of him must be before he fluffed up with the rescue people   I love him and he loved us and our Daisy but he hated my cats.  He would go in a cat trance when he saw them and no amount of pulling him, calling him, clapping our hands would take his attention away from them.  He almost got one of them once so that was pretty scary.  We had to return him the same day   I pretty much cried the whole way there because I felt really badly and he would have been such a great dog if I didn't have cats.  So the search is still on, hopefully we can find a boxer that doesn't want to eat my cats!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Cooper, Grace is beautiful! Her build was gorgerous, thanks for sharing pictures with us and I'm sorry to hear about her sudden death. Your always welcome to share stories about her with us! 

Awww Cas!! Sorry to hear he didn't get along with your cats, did they give you that information when you were adopting him? It's alright though, you'll find the right dog that fits in with your family. It takes time but it'll def. be worth it in the end.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awww Cas!! Sorry to hear he didn't get along with your cats, did they give you that information when you were adopting him? It's alright though, you'll find the right dog that fits in with your family. It takes time but it'll def. be worth it in the end.


 
They told me they didn't know how he'd do with cats so I knew going into it that he might not work out.  He was just so cute and sweet that it was really hard to give him back.  Zane also wasn't housetrained so he pee'd all over my house, he didn't lift his leg either, he'd just stand and pee.  He walked all through my house while peeing and left a squiggly trail.  That was a blast to clean up lol.


----------



## GTOFan

Sorry to hear that cas, good luck, hopefully won't be long!


----------



## ranskimmie

cascratchfever said:


> I have an update on the adoption process! We brought Zane home on Saturday and he was the sweetest cutest boxer baby ever! He's chubby and so cute! The picture I posted of him must be before he fluffed up with the rescue people  I love him and he loved us and our Daisy but he hated my cats. He would go in a cat trance when he saw them and no amount of pulling him, calling him, clapping our hands would take his attention away from them. He almost got one of them once so that was pretty scary. We had to return him the same day  I pretty much cried the whole way there because I felt really badly and he would have been such a great dog if I didn't have cats. So the search is still on, hopefully we can find a boxer that doesn't want to eat my cats!


 

Oh darn thats too bad:s
Dont feel alone, its a really good thing I dont own a cat because Masai is the exact same way. She is perfectly behaved until she sees a cat and man she is like a bat out of hell trying to chase it.  She dosent want to catch it she just loves the chase:shame:.  Dont worry, Im sure you'll find another Boxer baby out there that will be the perfect one for your family!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cascratchfever said:


> They told me they didn't know how he'd do with cats so I knew going into it that he might not work out.  He was just so cute and sweet that it was really hard to give him back.  Zane also wasn't housetrained so he pee'd all over my house, he didn't lift his leg either, he'd just stand and pee.  He walked all through my house while peeing and left a squiggly trail.  That was a blast to clean up lol.



LOL, Rocky does the same thing. He doesn't lift his leg but he like pees/poops and walks...it's really not pretty.

But on the bright side since your already approved for adoption you just need to wait for another boxer to come by.


----------



## Voodoo

Wow on the 'stand and pee' thing.... Duke hikes like it's a stretching competition!


----------



## boxermom

cooper1 said:


> Here's some action pix of my baby, *Grace,* doing what she loved best; playing outside! She passed away 3 years ago very suddenly from a brain tumor. It still breaks my heart to think about her and write about her right now. She was the most amazing dog. My heart was broken when she died... She was the funniest sweetest little girl, with a heart of gold. She loved to play and was always the comedian, but then she would protect you with everything she had, if it came down to it.
> She was the love of my life; I don't think I will ever get over her...
> She was only 9 years old. I got her when she was 6 weeks old. 9 years was just not enough...
> I have tons of pictures of her in photo albums (before digital cameras!), but not too many on my computer, so here she is:


 
She's so pretty and happy looking!  I know what you mean when a super special dog comes along and it's as if you are soul mates. We had 2 males like that--Duffy and Sam.  I will forever miss them with all my heart.


----------



## GTOFan

Just wanted to post the latest pix of Harley, now 22 months.  He got nipped in the ear by another dog at the dog park the other day.  I think it hurt my 14 yr old son more than Harley!  He has been soooooooo good!


----------



## ranskimmie

Oh goodness! Harly is so adorable!! Shame on that other doggie.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww poor Harley!!! 

I hope the other dog owners paid for the vet bills or at least apologized!! I would have been furious esp. if the other dog made my dog bleed.


----------



## cascratchfever

Poor Harley!  A dog did a drive by bite on Daisy's lip at the dog park once, she never had fun there after that happened.  In general though, the pet owners at that dog park I was going to were not responsible.  

Harley and Daisy look a lot alike, they're about the same age too!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I hate when that happens! I like taking them to the dog park so they can be more social with other dogs and just run around and be dogs basically but it annoys me when other owners don't watch their own dog's behaviors. Making another dog bleed is NOT a good sign and I wouldn't call that playing either.


----------



## GTOFan

The dog owner of the dog that bit Harley got bit herself!  

My 14 yr old (after 4 tries of trying to tell me without crying) said the other dog bit Harley, then got the owner!  DH and I weren't there but the other dog owners told my son to take Harley home.  

Apparently she took off right away, no apology.  What do you do?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww...sorry GTO. Harley still looks like an angel. What a cutie! 
Hopefully they'll be more careful next time.


----------



## Voodoo

Harley is darling!!!!! I love the look on his face in the second picture hehe

Sorry about the mishap!!! My heart goes out to your son!!  And I can't believe the owner of the dog that bit Harley was so cowardly and left like that without taking responsibility for their animal.


----------



## ranskimmie

Here is Masai learning to like her new baby sis


----------



## Voodoo

Aw Kimmie how sweet!!!!!

Here's Duke and Rachel ... taken just a few minutes ago!


----------



## ranskimmie

^^ Oh voodoo! That is such a beautiful photo, your daughter is just beautiful and her furbaby brother is so big and handsome!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thank you, Kimmie!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo, both your kids are beautiful!  I love how Duke is always sitting in Rachel's lap!


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG doesn't that CRACK you up??? He does that all the time.  And thank you for the sweet words...I'm  about them.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Kimmie, Masai looks very interested in her new sis. She's probably wondering how she's soo tiny!!

Voodoo, can I tell you how gorgeous Duke is?? That picture really shows his boxer face feature. I love that face!! Eeek! Can he come over to play with Rocky and Bindi?? LoL. 

Meanwhile just an update from the weekend. One of our neighbors had company and they bought 2 fawn boxers with them!!! My DH saw them from outside the window and ran outside with Rocky and Bindi so they could all play. It was very cute to see 4 boxers playing. I really wish I had a video camera to tape it all!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Awwww Bags, I bet that was so cute!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Meanwhile just an update from the weekend. One of our neighbors had company and they bought 2 fawn boxers with them!!! My DH saw them from outside the window and ran outside with Rocky and Bindi so they could all play. It was very cute to see 4 boxers playing. I really wish I had a video camera to tape it all!!!


 
How CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm sad I missed it!


----------



## Zsazsawife

Theese are my "kids"
Houston is the white one, Maya is fawn, obviously They are the love of our lives!!! I can't believ I found such a great forum, all my favorite things, Dogs, jewelry, bags!!!!! Life is good!!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Zsazsawife said:


> Theese are my "kids"
> Houston is the white one, Maya is fawn, obviously They are the love of our lives!!! I can't believ I found such a great forum, all my favorite things, Dogs, jewelry, bags!!!!! Life is good!!!!


 
Welcome to the PF!! Houston and Maya are absolutely ADORABLE!!


----------



## Voodoo

Zsazsawife said:


> Theese are my "kids"
> Houston is the white one, Maya is fawn, obviously They are the love of our lives!!! I can't believ I found such a great forum, all my favorite things, Dogs, jewelry, bags!!!!! Life is good!!!!


 
Welcome!!! Your kids are wonderful!  Kiss them both for me!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Zsazsawife-Your babies are adorable!


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo, Duke and your daughter are soooo cute!

Cascratchfever, our 2 fur babies do look alike! Yours look better behaved than mine though!

zsazsawife - your kids are adorable!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Zsqzsawife, eek!! You have a white boxer too!!! I love Houton's silly face with the tongue sticking out, so cute! Maya has a really really nice build! Both of them are beautiful boxers.


----------



## boxermom

Zsazsawife said:


> Theese are my "kids"
> Houston is the white one, Maya is fawn, obviously They are the love of our lives!!! I can't believ I found such a great forum, all my favorite things, Dogs, jewelry, bags!!!!! Life is good!!!!


 
Awww!  I've been away and missed this--more Boxers to love!  What a beautiful pair.  Glad you're here, Zsazsaswife!

*Kimmie*, what a cute pic of Masai trying to figure out her new fur sister.


----------



## Zsazsawife

You guys, all your babies are beautiful!!! I mean absolutely gorgeous!!! give em all big kisses from us!!!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

So while making pancakes for Reeds breakfast this morning I was wondering why Masai wasnt right under my feet waiting for a tidbit to fall.....well this is why.  She jumped into the playpen with Daisy for a little R and R LOL!!!
After she jumped out she decided to watch a little TV on Reeds lap! Crazy pooch!!
And of course I cant forget a couple updated pics of my sweet baby Daisy!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Kimmie....Masai sits in your son's lap just like Duke sits in my daughter's!!!! That's so so so funny!  And your son is a little doll!!!!!!

Here's a pic of Duke and Rachel on the couch from this afternoon.


----------



## ranskimmie

^^OMG voodoo! Are they the best of friends or what?! It is so heart warming to see your two loves so darned happy together!  I LOVE your pics!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Seriously Voodoo, Rachel and Duke always look inseparable! So cute!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Girl, they are crazy about each other!


----------



## nataliam1976

look at this sweet face..she is so lucky


----------



## Voodoo

Boxer friends...please ignore the grass clippings and mess on the porch (Duke had just disemboweled a new toy...it never takes long)....we were working in the back yard when my DD said, "HEY MOM LOOK!"....and I had to run in for the camera...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

SO ADORABLE!!!!!  Duke is flashy!!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^HAHA He patiently tolerated that and then bolted hahahaah


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo, such an adorable two-some!   The picture took a FABULOUS pic of Duke's coat, great color and looks soft!

BTW, did your Dallas Stars beat the Sharks last night?


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan said:


> Voodoo, such an adorable two-some! The picture took a FABULOUS pic of Duke's coat, great color and looks soft!
> 
> BTW, did your Dallas Stars beat the Sharks last night?


 
Thanks!  I always admire his coat, too, actually!  It's a very pretty color and looks so nice on him hehe

YES THEY DID....we were up til 1:30 watching our boys play hockey and I'm SO SO SO proud of them!


----------



## GTOFan

LOL Voodoo!

Congrats on your Dallas Stars!  When I was flipping channels, they were at the 4th OT!


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan said:


> LOL Voodoo!
> 
> Congrats on your Dallas Stars! When I was flipping channels, they were at the 4th OT!


 

And when our Cap tipped that puck into the goal...I swear it was euphoria hahaha


----------



## Voodoo

We need more Bindi pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Yeah I need to take more pics of Bindi and Rocky together. Rocky sleeps like a dead chicken, it's hilarious! I have a pic on my cell phone, I'm going to try to see if I can upload it.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Yeah I need to take more pics of Bindi and Rocky together. Rocky *sleeps like a dead chicken*, it's hilarious! I have a pic on my cell phone, I'm going to try to see if I can upload it.


 
HAHA I can't wait to see what that means!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Rocky sleeping on the floor. The red is the carpet and the white is the wall. And of course he has the super Boxer snore. 

The inside of his coat looks like a Dolphin tail too. LoL.


----------



## GTOFan

So cute!  Oh no, Harley has the same snore!

LOVE the inside, it does look like a Dolphin tale!  Too funny!


----------



## cascratchfever

LOL I love that picture of Rocky!  That's how one of my cats sleeps too.

Speaking of the Boxer snore, I had to sleep in the guest room last night because Daisy was snoring so loud that I couldn't sleep.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi is younger but she snores a whole lot louder than Rocky. She's also just slightly smaller than him. She's going to be a horse I swear!


----------



## Voodoo

Baaahahahahaha!  OMG I love Rocky so much!!! What a sweet baby!  That pic is HYSTERICAL!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Isn't is cute??? He was sleeping like that yesterday, DH says he looks like a rocket ship. 

Voodoo everytime i look at that picture of Duke, his facial expression is so cute. Like he's saying "Yeah..I'm bad ass". I love it!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hey Zsazsa I meant to ask you, how do you keep Houston's under eye area clean? Bindi is getting like those tear stains and I don't know how to stop it. Any advice? TIA!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Hey Zsazsa I meant to ask you, how do you keep Houston's under eye area clean? Bindi is getting like those tear stains and I don't know how to stop it. Any advice? TIA!


 
This wasn't for me but I just wanted to add that Daisy is tear stained too.  They make a special wash for it but I just wash her face every so often and a lot of it comes off.  It never totally comes off though.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

What's the special wash? I heard that have pills too but that seems shady...


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Rocky sleeping on the floor. The red is the carpet and the white is the wall. And of course he has the super Boxer snore.
> 
> The inside of his coat looks like a Dolphin tail too. LoL.


 
Several of our Boxers have loved sleeping like that.  I guess the stretch feels good.  That's so funny.  They look about 8 feet long when they do that.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Voodoo everytime i look at that picture of Duke, his facial expression is so cute. Like he's saying "Yeah..I'm bad ass". I love it!!


 
Hahah he thinks he is, too!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I had Rocky nuetered this weekend!! He's really recovering a lot faster than Bindi. But hopefully this will help him stop his jumping habit!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I had Rocky nuetered this weekend!! He's really recovering a lot faster than Bindi. But hopefully this will help him stop his jumping habit!


 
Boy dogs recover a million times faster!  

The eye wash I was talking about is something like this:  



I've never used it before but it's worth a try!  Did you know they also make shampoo specifically for white dogs to keep their coats bright?


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks cascratchfever, will have to give the eyewash a try.

Just wanted to share a pix of Harley thinking he's a lap dog and on my 14 year old too!  Too funny!


----------



## Zsazsawife

Bagsrmylife~
Houston is our second white Boxer, never have had a problem with the staining, not ever. However, we have always given them bottled water, the water here is not very good at all, tastes nasty, so If we don't drink it neither do they. Once many years ago I had run out of the gallon jugs of water and I gave them tap water for a day ( we also had a brindle male at the time) by the next day Roxie, our whitie, had tear stains on her face. SO, for us this has been it, now it's probably something in the water that makes it do that, I don't know.......Wish I could be more help


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks Cas, I think I'm going to try that out. I've been cleaning her face with baby wipes  every now and then. Doesn't seem to do anything though.

Awww Harley is adorable!!! I love his he's squishing him completely. 

Thanks Zsazsa. I heard about that bottled water is much better and it makes a difference on the tear stains. But then again I myself drink tap water so it's not something I really do to often. I'll start giving her water from the filter though and try the eye wash. 

Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## ranskimmie

Masai had an extremely active Mothers Day! As soon as we got home she grabbed her baby, jumped up on the couch and went night night.....I sware I did not pose her for this picture lol! Isnt it funny!? She was snoring so loud


----------



## GTOFan

Ranskimmie, Masai is so precious!  Such a fab picture!  She has big paws like my Harley!

So cute!


----------



## boxermom

ranskimmie said:


> Masai had an extremely active Mothers Day! As soon as we got home she grabbed her baby, jumped up on the couch and went night night.....I sware I did not pose her for this picture lol! Isnt it funny!? She was snoring so loud


 
OMG, Kimmie, I'm in love with Masai.  This is the most precious picture.  She looks so peaceful and content.


----------



## ranskimmie

Thanks GTOFan and Pat! She is such a sweet pea! 
I almost had a heart attack tonight when my husband called while I was out and said "Where is Masai?" She isnt in the house any where.  I freaked! She was soooooooo exhaused from the weekend she was under my sons bed fast asleep and didnt hear my hubby calling her. THANK the LORD he found her 20 min. later cause he heard her snoring!! My heart literally sank when I thought she was gone.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEK! Ranskimmie she's toooo cute!


----------



## boxermom

ranskimmie said:


> Thanks GTOFan and Pat! She is such a sweet pea!
> I almost had a heart attack tonight when my husband called while I was out and said "Where is Masai?" She isnt in the house any where. I freaked! She was soooooooo exhaused from the weekend she was under my sons bed fast asleep and didnt hear my hubby calling her. THANK the LORD he found her 20 min. later cause he heard her snoring!! My heart literally sank when I thought she was gone.


 

I guess the Boxer snore is good for something LOL!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So just out of curiosity, does anyone use the choke collar on their boxers? Please be fair, I don't want to start the great debate on choke collars like the one before. 

I know it's a great training tool and helps with the walk so I think I might need one for Rocky. Bindi is great on her walks and I walk her in a harness. I have a harness for Rocky too and he a puller. I walk them together so it gets hard really (two boxers, one small me..LoL..it's quite a sight really). I don't give them too much leash so they don't have the chance to pull me down the street but I think the harness way isn't working for Rocky. Sometimes I just pull his leash over his neck to use it and that works but not for too long. I keep pulling him back and he ends up walking on his back legs with his two front legs in mid air. 

I walk them everyday and I know they have to trained to walk on the leash but it doesn't seem like a harness is the way to go with Rocky. He's learning more commands so I don't know if I should wait it a out longer and hopes he just gets it.

TIA for any help!


----------



## boxermom

Have you noticed that in every pet supply catalog the dog used to illustrate a "no-pull" harness is a Boxer?  Most of them pull when walking.  The harness doesn't work on our dog.  We went to the best dog trainer around here, and she recommended a prong collar.  They don't choke the dog, and the prongs aren't sharp--they are rounded on the ends.  They can be adjusted by adding or removing a link.  We keep it loose enough that he won't feel it unless he really pulls.  with my bad back and him weighing 80 lbs, I couldn't walk him safely without it.  

He walks much better  now than when we first adopted him, but for safety reasons (lots of dogs and cars around our neighborhood) I still use it only while walking him.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LoL! Boxermom that's so true about the "no pull" harnesses. I've seen many of them and I know that they have coated edges so I'm not really scared about it hurting but I'm def. going to consider it. Rocky is about 52lbs or so and he still has some weight to gain. I doesn't look like he'll get any bigger but he should fill out more. 

Thanks for the tip, can you recommend the one you use?


----------



## boxermom

The name stamped on ours is "Sprenger".  Our trainer got it for us.  It has helped Sabo learn not to pull so hard.


----------



## Voodoo

KIMMIE---- I LOVE YOUR BOXER DOGGIE!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I just wanted to say that I went to the dog park yesterday and saw the cutest little boxer! She was about Bindi's size, not as heavy though and I thought she was a puppy but turns out she's over a year old. I have to share how adorable she was! She was fawn flashy but the same size as Bindi! She would be puppy size forever! The owner said she was the little runt of the litter and they had to get her because she was so tiny. I wanted to take a picture but I figured the owner would think I was crazy!

Has anyone else seen tiny boxers?? I wish Bindi was stay her size but I know she's going to be a horse.


----------



## cascratchfever

Awww I would love a tiny boxer forever!  How much does Bindi weigh right now?  The most Daisy has ever weighed is 48 or 49 lbs.  I assume she's about average but I don't really know.  Daisy was also the runt.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Really?? Oh man...Bindi is 6 month and she's at about 41 lbs right now and her body looks good like she's not a really skinny boxer (the little boxer at the park was on the skinner side). Rocky is 8 months and he's just a little bit taller and he's about 51lbs. I think Rocky was the runt too. He's not going to grow anymore I figure but he'll bulk up. 

Meanwhile when they eat Bindi eats all of her food and then likes to eat Rocky's too. Her paws are big so I figure she's going to be a horse. Rocky's ears seem too big for his head (which makes him look so dopey and adorable) so I think he might grow a bit more to fit his face.

Cas Rocky and Daisy are probably around the same size. He's a boy so I thought he was be bigger but I guess not.


----------



## cascratchfever

The vet I used to go to had a boxer the same age as Daisy and when Daisy weighed 35 lbs, his boxer weighed 75 lbs!  Now that's a big boxer...and he was still growing!

Daisy isn't a big eater, I just recently started mixing stuff into her dry food so that she'll eat a certain amount a day.  If I just leave the dry food out all day she'll only eat a cup or two at the most.  She hasn't gained hardly anything since she was around 8 months old (she's about 26 months now).

I need more pics of your babies together!


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan...... is Harley's ear all healed?


----------



## boxermom

I can't remember what the AKC standard says about weight ranges for Boxers, but our last two have been large males, larger than average.  Sam, the one before Sabo, wasn't tall, but very husky--sort of like the pics I've seen of the Boxers in Germany (heavy-boned).

About 3 years ago we went to a dog show in n. Illinois, and the Boxers seemed to be more slender-framed than in the past.  One breeder told me that appears to be a trend.  I don't know why they would mess with the breed.  Some are larger, some are smaller, but to breed down the size doesn't make sense to me. I'm not well-informed about the dog show circuit at all, so maybe that was just a strange group.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Of all the boxers I've seen outside and at the dog parks have been on the larger and more husky size. But I'm starting to see a lot smaller ones now. I saw a white boxer on "The Dog Whisperer" and she was a big girl, VERY big girl. I felt like I was watching Bindi only super sized. 

I thought the range was about 55-60lbs for females and 65-70lbs for males.  But I agree  boxermom I've seen many different sizes too. 

When I asked the owner about his little boxer he said that when he took her to the vet, the vet said she was good wealth. Apparently you should be able to see the boxer's ribs and they should be on the slimmer side. I personally thought the dog was a bit underweight....


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo said:


> GTOFan...... is Harley's ear all healed?


 
Hi Voodoo!

Thanks for asking about Harley!  Yes, he's healed but there's a small scab and we're waiting for it to fall off.  His ear is not perfect anymore! Oh well, it bothers me more than him.

He's been to the dog park since, my son said the other dog wasn't there.  Harley was a happy camper!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> When I asked the owner about his little boxer he said that when he took her to the vet, the vet said she was good wealth. Apparently you should be able to see the boxer's ribs and they should be on the slimmer side. I personally thought the dog was a bit underweight....


 
That's what my vet told me too when I asked if Daisy was underweight.  You can see her ribs a little so I assumed that she was but he said she was a perfect weight for her size.  I always thought you weren't supposed to see ribs though.  He also said that a majority of boxers he sees are overweight.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ooops....Bindi may be on the heavier side then. You can see her ribs but I don't think she looks overweight. From your avatar Cas, Bindi's build is probably like that. 

As long as they are happy and healthy, I'm fine! 


Meanwhile I got the Furmanitor and it's crazy!!! Bindi's coat got a whole lot softer and smoother. She was having a blast. Rocky was a bit scared but I'm going get him today. You can really see the hair in the brush. Love it!!


----------



## GTOFan

Newbie dog owner here, looks like the Furminator is FAB!  What kind did you get for Bindi, BagsRmyLife?  I'm looking in Amazon and there's various sizes!  Looks like a fab tool!


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan said:


> Hi Voodoo!
> 
> Thanks for asking about Harley! Yes, he's healed but there's a small scab and we're waiting for it to fall off. His ear is not perfect anymore! Oh well, it bothers me more than him.
> 
> He's been to the dog park since, my son said the other dog wasn't there. Harley was a happy camper!


 
I'm so glad he's almost healed up!  Give him a great big hug from me, please!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

GTOFan said:


> Newbie dog owner here, looks like the Furminator is FAB!  What kind did you get for Bindi, BagsRmyLife?  I'm looking in Amazon and there's various sizes!  Looks like a fab tool!



I got the medium size one which I think is the best size because when you have to go down their legs and it's easier to navigate than the large one. I got it from drugstore.com and it was like $29.99 for the medium and I got free shipping and no tax so that was the best price I found. 

Bindi really needed it like 3 months ago but I think she shed most of her winter coat already. But it really made her coat much softer and smoother. It's really a cool tool and the rubber grip makes it easy to hold.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I got the medium size one which I think is the best size because when you have to go down their legs and it's easier to navigate than the large one. I got it from drugstore.com and it was like $29.99 for the medium and I got free shipping and no tax so that was the best price I found.
> 
> Bindi really needed it like 3 months ago but I think she shed most of her winter coat already. But it really made her coat much softer and smoother. It's really a cool tool and the rubber grip makes it easy to hold.


 
Yay, I'm glad it worked for you!  Daisy sheds like crazy but her hair is just too short for the furminator.  I have the small size and it's still not small enough.  It's perfect for my cats though.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Cas! After a while I just got used to the shedding but this is going to help a lot.

Did you find another friend for Daisy yet??


----------



## cascratchfever

I haven't found another friend for Daisy yet.  We're still looking off and on though.  Also I just found out I'm pregnant (only about 5 weeks) so I'm not sure if I want to continue the search now!


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> I haven't found another friend for Daisy yet. We're still looking off and on though. Also I just found out I'm pregnant (only about 5 weeks) so I'm not sure if I want to continue the search now!


 
OMG SWEETIE!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

CONGRATS CAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Thanks girls!  I hope Daisy will be excited to get a little brother or sister lol.


----------



## cascratchfever

Daisy in her new raincoat from our Secret Pal at the Animalicious ROAK!


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> Daisy in her new raincoat from our Secret Pal at the Animalicious ROAK!


 

Oh oh, cuteness overload warning!!  what a thoughtful gift and she's adorable in it!


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Daisy in her new raincoat from our Secret Pal at the Animalicious ROAK!


 
*I love her so much! That face!! *


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cascratchfever said:


> Daisy in her new raincoat from our Secret Pal at the Animalicious ROAK!




EEK!!! Look at her face!  I love the droppy face! She looks adorable!


----------



## GTOFan

Congrats cascratchfever!

Daisy's pic is soooooooo cute!  Love it!


----------



## cascratchfever

We're going to pick up a French Bulldog tonight!  He's 2 years old and him name is Buster so I should be posting pics of daisy and him together very soon!


----------



## cascratchfever

I posted this in it's own thread but I'll post it here too.  Meet Buster!  Daisy is being so good with him so I think everything is going to work out great.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OH MY GOSH!!! He's adorable!!! Look at that face!! Awww he's so cute! Congrats Cas!!! They look like they're having lots of fun together. Aww he's so cute!! EEK!


----------



## Voodoo

Duke got a new bandana...look at this face...my DD was showing it to him!! hahaha


----------



## GTOFan

Aw, Buster is soooooooo cute Cas!  Daisy and Buster looks like they're going over the rules! hehehe!

Duke is sooooooooo cute!  So patient!

Harley's 2 today!  Will have to post pics soon, with his Holyfield ear all healed!


----------



## cascratchfever

Duke looks so funny, like he's saying "what the heck is that thing and is it for me?"

Happy 2nd Birthday Harley!  Are you going to have a dog party for him?  I've never done that for Daisy but I think I will for her 3rd b-day.


----------



## boxermom

Duke doesn't seem really thrilled, but I'll bet he would do anything for his "sister".


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww, I love Duke's face. Yeah he doesn't seem all too happy with it. Post pics! I wanna get bandanas for my monsters too. 

GTO post pics!! Awww, have a party! We'll all come!


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan said:


> Aw, Buster is soooooooo cute Cas! Daisy and Buster looks like they're going over the rules! hehehe!
> 
> Duke is sooooooooo cute! So patient!
> 
> *Harley's 2 today!* Will have to post pics soon, with his Holyfield ear all healed!


 
Awwwww!  Happy Birthday, Harley!!!!! Smooch him for me GTO!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo I wanna see pics with Duke's new bandana!!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Voodoo I wanna see pics with Duke's new bandana!!


 

Here ya go! haha


----------



## GTOFan

In the 2nd pic, Duke looks like he's saying "where's my shades?"!

Love the pics Voodoo!


----------



## GTOFan

We didn't have a birthday party, but here's Harley, just waiting for us to come up the stairs (I was cutting DH's hair).


----------



## GTOFan

My favorite pic!


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan said:


> My favorite pic!
> 
> 
> View attachment 457660


 

Awwwwwww!!!!!!!!! He's so handsome! I wanna hug him so bad!!!!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Harley is so handsome!


----------



## ranskimmie

\oops wrong pic leme try again\


----------



## ranskimmie

K... here are some updated pics of masai and Daisy. AKA BFF'S!


----------



## ranskimmie

One more of my baby daisy


----------



## boxermom

Kimmie, they are so adorable together!  Masai wearing the Coach is too cute, and Daisy with her paw on Masai's leg is the sweetest pic.  They are obviously loved and very content.


----------



## ranskimmie

boxermom said:


> Kimmie, they are so adorable together! Masai wearing the Coach is too cute, and Daisy with her paw on Masai's leg is the sweetest pic. They are obviously loved and very content.


 

Thanks Pat! They are seriously inseparable. Daisy is crying right now cause Im still potty training her. She is on a leash on my arm and Masai just walked away.  Oh the fun of pp and poo poo training!:shame:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I got pics of Bindi and Rocky!! They were dressed up for my brother's wedding last week.


----------



## cascratchfever

OMG Bags, I love that your dogs got to go to your brother's wedding and that they dressed up!  They both look so sweet!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks Cas! There was house party at my parent's house the night before and during the week really so I brought them along. I had like 15 of my little cousins surrounding them all the time. The kids were playing with them all the time. Bindi and Rocky had a blast getting all the attention. They were great with the kids and exhausted at the end of the day. It was lot of fun!


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Thanks Cas! There was house party at my parent's house the night before and during the week really so I brought them along. I had like 15 of my little cousins surrounding them all the time. The kids were playing with them all the time. Bindi and Rocky had a blast getting all the attention. They were great with the kids and exhausted at the end of the day. It was lot of fun!


 

Haha, *Bags*!  I always say a tired Boxer is a good Boxer!  Boxers LOVE people and especially kids.  I'll bet they were in heaven.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  You're a good boxermommy.


----------



## cascratchfever

I have a dilema, what should I do?  I posted this in my other thread about my new French Bulldog.  I wanted to get you ladies opinions here too.


Well it's been a couple of weeks now and I'm pretty torn on what to do about Buster. I love him but he's kind of aggresive. He's constantly biting my Boxer on her cheeks so she's always bloody/scabby there and he's turned out to be pretty food and toy aggresive. He sleeps in a crate because he's not fully housetrained and he howls for at least an hour at bedtime and then starts up again around 4am. He can't sleep in our room because he snores way too loud and no one would get any sleep except for him. I don't know what to do. His foster mom said she'd always take him back if it didn't work and keep him permanently but I'm scared he'll grow another polyp and she'll ignore it like she did the first time. What do I do? Since I'm pregnant, I'm tired all of the time and I have no energy to constantly separate the dogs when Buster gets aggresive.

I feel horrible, I love animals so of course I'd love to keep him but I just want to do what's best for everyone including Buster. I feel like all I ever tell him is "NO!"


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Wow...I haven't been reading up on your post about that but I'm sorry to hear it. Bindi and Rocky always play fight and Rocky bits her face a lot. She's had a few marks here and there but we always stop them when they both get rough. Rocky is aggressive with rawhide bones or any kind of chew in general. I usually have to put Rocky in the crate and Bindi stays outside while they finish it. 

I've had Rocky for about two months now and he still needs a lot of work. He constantly barks if we walk out of the room. He doesn't like staying in the backyard with Bindi. He just like has to be near us, it's kind of annoying but it's a habit we're breaking. I yell at him "QUIET" a lot and he gets the message but it's going to take him time. I feel like I'm yelling at him constantly but I also reward him when he's quiet.

I'd say maybe you want to take him to a trainer. I know it's a lot of work but obedience school might not be a bad idea for both of them. I plan on doing it for Bindi and Rocky. If you have a lot on your mind with your pregnancy and I hate to say it but you might have to find him another home or give him up to a French Bulldog rescue. I wouldn't want something to effect my pregnancy esp. on since this is your first. It might not be stress that you can handle right now.


----------



## cascratchfever

Thanks so much for the advice Bags, here's an update:

Well I returned Buster to his foster mom last night. I've only had him for 3 weeks but that was really really hard to do. The good thing is that he did seem really happy to see her so that made it a little easier. She told me she was going to take him to a dog training friend of hers to get some obedience training and some training for his aggression and then maybe try and adopt him out. 

I feel sort of mad about the whole situation because we were clearly lied to from the beginning about Buster. His foster mom told us he wasn't aggresive, that he was house trained and crate trained and that he only had a little bump on his butt. Well as you know the "bump on his butt" was a polyp that had to be surgically removed because he was so umcomfortable and bled all of the time. He isn't house trained and isn't crate trained and is not only food aggresive but also toy aggresive. His foster mom should have known all that because she has multiple other dogs in the house (she raises show quality chihuahuas). If I had known the truth about him at the time, I would have known that we would not be able to handle him right now and we wouldn't have adopted him. I guess I'm mainly mad at myself because I feel like a horrible person for giving him back.


----------



## boxermom

^^^*cascratchfever*, something very similar happened to us with a boxer rescue in IL.  We adopted a dog that we were told was not aggressive and fine around other animals and children.  We had some frightening episodes with her getting out of her collar and going after other dogs and people.  We were taking her to an obedience school run by the group but she was making no progress.  One bystander with a long history with the breed told us she had the look and behavior of a puppy mill dog.  Not her fault of course, but we couldn't have a dog we could not trust.  The final straw occurred when our son and dil were visiting. 3 times she tried to attack our son. We called the rescue group and they blamed us for being over-protective (!).  They took her back and tried to adopt her out again.  I couldn't believe it--a dog with clear human aggression issues probably needs to be put down. What if she really got hold of someone and god forbid, killed another dog or a child?! 

I know our case was more severe than what you described, but foster dogs are described incorrectly sometimes.  It's not your fault.  I would be feeling guilty too, because that's just the way I am.  But you have nothing to feel guilty about.  Your pregnancy and the dog you already have are your priorities.  You did the sensible thing.  Hugs.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I agree with Boxermom. You shouldn't be so hard on yourself. You did the right thing and it was the foster mom's fault for not being totally honest with you. Don't worry too much about it. You still have Daisy!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Thanks so much girls, you really don't know how much better you both have made me feel.  I think we're done with trying to find another dog for now, it's been too stressful and I don't want another bad expereince where we have to give a dog back.  For right now I'll just give my Daisy all the attention


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> Thanks so much girls, you really don't know how much better you both have made me feel. I think we're done with trying to find another dog for now, it's been too stressful and I don't want another bad expereince where we have to give a dog back. For right now I'll just give my Daisy all the attention


 

I look at her sweet face and think about you guys looking forward to a baby and I know you did the right thing.  The French bulldog may need a home where he is the only dog--some are like that.  You can only do so much--I always want to be superwoman for my dogs but it's not always possible. 

(Daisy is so pretty!)


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Catscratch...I'm sorry to hear that....but don't feel badly.... there's nothing wrong w/ wanting your gorgeous boxer baby girl to not have to deal w/ that...the other dog may just have to go.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> I got pics of Bindi and Rocky!! They were dressed up for my brother's wedding last week.


 

OMG BAGS I love love LOVE your boxers...and Miss Bindi is getting so BIG!  She's growing right up.  I love Rocky's face in the second pic....was he responsible for the flowers on the ground? hehe


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Miss Bindi is a MONSTER!! I took them to the vet on Saturday and she weighs in at 52.5 lbs while Rocky is only 55 lbs. I'm trying to get him to gain weight but I think he may have a parasite. 

And yes he was responsible for the flowers on the ground, Miss Bindi had her bunch too!!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Miss Bindi is a MONSTER!! I took them to the vet on Saturday and she weighs in at 52.5 lbs while Rocky is only 55 lbs. I'm trying to get him to gain weight but I think he may have a parasite.
> 
> *And yes he was responsible for the flowers on the ground, Miss Bindi had her bunch too!*!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Here's my girl....I love her but she's not the brightest crayon in the box for sure!!!!  She is the sweetest dog ever!! Her name is Mooch.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Mustlovedogs! She's adorable! We would love to see more pictures!


----------



## Voodoo

Mustlovedogs said:


> Here's my girl....I love her but she's not the brightest crayon in the box for sure!!!! She is the sweetest dog ever!! Her name is Mooch.


 
Awwwww she's precious!


----------



## boxermom

I love her sweet face, *Mustlovedogs*!  How old is Mooch?  She looks like a lovebug.


----------



## cascratchfever

Oh I love Mooch, I need more pictures!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

boxermom said:


> I love her sweet face, *Mustlovedogs*! How old is Mooch? She looks like a lovebug.


 
Mooch is 7 and gettin a little gray in the face.  She has terrible arthritis in her back, hip dysplasia and a very sensative stomach.  BUt I have her on Metacam for her aches and pains and special food for the stomah thing!!  I think she was seriously kicked by her prior owner as she is VERY skiddish and if you get a foot anywhere near her she freaks.
I sure do love her though!! She's called Mooch cuz she begs and from the looks of her...she hasn't missed a meal in a while!!

I have some more pics in my other computer that I can put on later.  I do have another great pic of her in one of my albums on here.  I also have a 3 year old Basset named Gus.  They are in love!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Here's another great pic of my lil' Moochie!!  I love the Boxer breed, she's my first but I did used to have a boyfriend who had 2 of them.  One ate my bedroom door off once....hehe


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww look at that face!


----------



## Voodoo

She is a doll baby!


----------



## boxermom

Oh gosh, she reminds me of our Shawnee girl--bad tummy, arthritis in her spine, bad joints, and had been abused.  She was already old when we got her and we had her for 3+ years--queen of the house LOL!  How sweet that she has a boyfriend.

She's fortunate to have you to take care of her.  Give her a hug from me!


----------



## GTOFan

Mutlovedogs, Mooch is soooooo cute!

Cascratchfever, sorry to hear about Buster and your experience.

BagsRmyLife, Bindi & Rocky look so adorable!  They can stand up for Harley if I ever get him a partner!

Harley got his check-up last week and he's a whopping 67 lbs, my 2 yr old.  Not fat according to the dr., but he's got *Alopecia* - is a condition affecting humans, in which hair is lost from areas of the body


Harley's got it a patch (side of a palm) and has hair still but grayish.  I'll try to take a pic tonight.  He's not scratching it or anything.  The dr said it's common on pitbulls and boxers, mostly boxers.  I just hope it doesn't spread!


----------



## boxermom

GTOFan said:


> Mutlovedogs, Mooch is soooooo cute!
> 
> Cascratchfever, sorry to hear about Buster and your experience.
> 
> BagsRmyLife, Bindi & Rocky look so adorable! They can stand up for Harley if I ever get him a partner!
> 
> Harley got his check-up last week and he's a whopping 67 lbs, my 2 yr old. Not fat according to the dr., but he's got *Alopecia* - is a condition affecting humans, in which hair is lost from areas of the body
> 
> 
> Harley's got it a patch (side of a palm) and has hair still but grayish. I'll try to take a pic tonight. He's not scratching it or anything. The dr said it's common on pitbulls and boxers, mostly boxers. I just hope it doesn't spread!


 
Yeah, some of our Boxers have had it or had low thyroid which also causes hair loss. Sabo, our current furbaby seems to be ok so far.  I'll cross my fingers that it doesn't spread.  With short hair, it makes them vulnerable to the sun, cold, bugs, etc.


----------



## Voodoo

Here's my crazy kids sprawled out on the floor together..... we'd been out back and Duke loves to sprawl out on his belly on the slate floor to cool off.....my DD doesn't care what the ground is like as long as she's got her dog.... (He's got 2 collars on because the 2nd one is for the wireless fence...I hadn't even taken it off of him yet haha)


----------



## BagsRmyLife

GTOFan/Boxermom - I think Rocky may have that condition! It's weird I just started noticing that on parts of him there's bald spots. They play a lot in the yard and they play pretty rough too (biting on the neck, leg, tackling each other, etc.). I took them to the vet on Saturday and she didn't mention anything about it. She said it was probably because of playing. GTOFan can you take a picture?? I want to compare it to Rocky's spots. Thanks!

VooDoo, Duke is too too cute! I love the color of his coat.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

It seems like they seem to battle the stomach issues a lot.  Here's the story in a nut shell and maybe you all will have some additional suggestions.........
 She seems to be the product of bad breeding, I think. We joke that she's missing a chromosome. hehe She's overweight due to inactivity because of her health issues. (In fact, we got Gus solely for her so that she might play more and be more active). I try and feed her lite food but, due to the stomach issues I sort of have to let the sensitive stomach prevail and buy food for sensitive stomach.  Also, for whatever reason, she has no teeth!  Well, she has some but they're sort of all ground down and only has several back teeth(She was that way when I took her in and even the vet says it's the craziest mouth she's ever seen!) Consequently, I have to feed her small bites or she can't chew them up, swallows them whole and then of course, she throws up.  Due to the sensitive stomach, I also have to feed her twice a day because when her tummy gets empty, it gets upset and she barfs, too.
So as you can see with the health issues, the teeth, the stomach and so forth...she's a lovely HOT MESS!!!
Any suggestions to help make her life a little bit easier while I have the good fortune of having her in my life??????


----------



## cascratchfever

My Daisy was losing hair in spots for a while and the vet tested it and it was demodectic mange.  Her skin was sort of gray in the spots of hair loss and there were tiny black spots on it.  We had to get her ivermectin (a wormer for cows!) for about 2 months before any hair started to grow back but the vet said sometimes hair never does grow back.  I'll try to find a picture I have of her during that time.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Mustlovedogs--poor moochie. Your doing a great thing and being so patience with her. As long as she's happy I think your doing great. 

Cas- Did the vet say it was a dangerous thing? I really just started noticing it now, I'm going to try to take picture and post it. It's in some spots on his upper back and he has like 3 little bald spots on his head. He has rough spots on his neck too but I think that's from Bindi biting on it all the time. Bindi has lots of black spots on her belly and when we wash her you can see all the black spots but I think it's a thing with white boxers.


----------



## Voodoo

Well... I'm going to just keep my fingers crossed that nothing like this pops up on Duke.... I have never seen anything like that on him at all.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Mustlovedogs--poor moochie. Your doing a great thing and being so patience with her. As long as she's happy I think your doing great.
> 
> Cas- Did the vet say it was a dangerous thing? I really just started noticing it now, I'm going to try to take picture and post it. It's in some spots on his upper back and he has like 3 little bald spots on his head. He has rough spots on his neck too but I think that's from Bindi biting on it all the time. Bindi has lots of black spots on her belly and when we wash her you can see all the black spots but I think it's a thing with white boxers.


 
D-mange isn't dangerous and one dog can't catch it from another.  It's hard to treat sometimes though because it doesn't always go away.  I would defnitely get Rocky looked at to see if that's what it is, Daisy got it when she was about 8 months old, it's more common for younger dogs to get.  Her spots all started small and then grew larger but not huge, the biggest one was only about the size of a half dollar.  My vet did say the spots could be much larger than that.  I don't think you have to worry about Bindi, Daisy has those little black spots on her belly too, she's had them since we brought her home.

I know this is kinda hard to see but this is one of the spots she had.  You can see the area was mostly grey where the hair fell out.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awwwww I wanna lay down next to her and pat her sweet head and ears!!!!


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks boxermom, the vet said nothing to worry about.  It might grow and it might not.

Voodoo, dd and Duke are just too cute!  I'd put my face near Harley but I don't like getting licked! LOL

BagsRmylife, I'll take a picture of Harley's spot late tonight for sure.  The vet said alopecia area is mirrored on one side and the other, which Harley has. And no itching irritating either. And our vet said it's not a disease or anything like that.

Cas, such a fab picture.  ^^I agree Voodoo, I wanna lay next to her too.

Will post pics of Harley's spots tonight!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo, I hope my soon to be little one loves my dog as much as Rachel loves Duke, they're just too precious together!

GTO-I don't like getting licked either, Daisy knows she can lick DH's face but not mine lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Daisy got a little bald spot! She looks soo snuggled!  

Rocky's spots aren't that big though, it looks like little bite marks which why I'm thinking it's Bindi. The ones right on top of his forehead confuse me because I don't usually see biting the top of his head. I'm going to bring it up to my vet when I go next month.


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Voodoo, *I hope my soon to be little one loves my dog as much as Rachel loves Duke*, they're just too precious together!
> 
> GTO-I don't like getting licked either, Daisy knows she can lick DH's face but not mine lol.


 

Oh, Cat, I'm sure it'll be love at first sight for both!! Duke has never met a kid that wasn't his best friend!  And when my tiny 18 month old niece is around him he drops his head and stands very still and stays near her like he's looking out for her....all the while his tiny nubby tail is wagging madly.  It's BEYOND precious.

Boxers are AWESOME with kids!


----------



## boxermom

Most Boxers know really well how to act around children. Ours have been exceptionally gentle with the little neighborhood kids, even when our boys were grown and we didn't have little ones in the house.

When our grandson saw Sabo the first time last year (Colin was 18 mo, and Sabo hasn't been around kids) he was wary but curious. Sabo was very careful not to be rough around Colin, yet around us he'll jump, climb, etc., so somehow they seem to know to be gentle.

I love Duke and his skin-sister together; perfect example of Boxers and kids loving each other.


----------



## ranskimmie

Absolutely precious pics everyone!!
I have a quick question.  Masai has had the same doggie bed for about a year now and even though I can unzip it from the inside fluff to wash it its still really yucky.  So.....I bought her a brand new super fluffy cuddly bed and the only thing she does on it is PP! What the heck?  I had to give her the old one back.  Anyone know what the problem could be? Im lost.


----------



## GTOFan

Here's the pix of Harley's alopecia.  I think you can click on the pic to make it bigger.

One side:



The other side:



And Harley, you can't tell anything's different on his coat. (I just wanted to add this pic of my baby )



I was looking at the 2 areas and it's pretty much dark grey underneath his hair, not real noticeable.


----------



## GTOFan

Hmmm...taking a look at the pics, it doesn't look so good, does it?  Will have to observe, hopefully won't get any bigger.

My dh did tell me that the vet ruled out mange.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

ranskimmie said:


> Absolutely precious pics everyone!!
> I have a quick question. Masai has had the same doggie bed for about a year now and even though I can unzip it from the inside fluff to wash it its still really yucky. So.....I bought her a brand new super fluffy cuddly bed and the only thing she does on it is PP! What the heck? I had to give her the old one back. Anyone know what the problem could be? Im lost.


 
Well, Mooch loves her bed, too but does not piddle on it.  Howver, when we first got Gus (My basset) he used to tinkle on her beds all the time!!!  He eventually stopped but I have no idea why they do that.  Maybe because they're trying to mark it?   Maybe try washing the outside and replacing the inside fluff with the fluff from the new bed.  That might be only half yucky.
They're so particular aren't they?


----------



## Voodoo

GTOFan said:


> And Harley, you can't tell anything's different on his coat. (I just wanted to add this pic of my baby )


 
He is such a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Harley is a very handsome boy!!! Rocky's spots don't look like it, it looks more like bald spots. I'm going to try to post pics later one.

ranskimmie-maybe she's just trying to mark her bed since it's new and it has a new smell to it. You should just keep stopping her when you see her about to do her business. Rocky's peed on their blanket a few times but I think it was just an accident.  She could just be getting used to it since it's new.


----------



## cascratchfever

Daisy pees on her bed sometimes too!  I have no clue why she does that.

GTO-Harley's so handsome, even with his semi-bald spots


----------



## Voodoo

The peeing must be a 'scenting' thing....to say 'this is mine'.

I wonder if that's why Duke always hikes a leg on the grill.


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo, u are too funny!  Harley is just now hiking up his leg to mark his territory.  Must be a tall dog or something!

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Izznit

My babies. Meet Maggie and Stinky. Stinky's the white one, and he's deaf. He's my little shadow. Maggie is just Maggie, who if we don't say 'bye', she gets mad at us and won't welcome us when we come home. [they welcome us by bringing us toys]. She's a good girl, who listens and keeps me company. When I'm sad, she kind of senses it and wanders over to me to make me feel better. Both from the same mother. [crazy, right?] Oi. Theyre too cute. i can never stay mad at them, even when she totally scratched my eye and temporarily blinded it. 

















The last two were when they were babies. please excuse his um uh. INDECENT. pose. but we put him in a baby onesie. hehe.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awww! Your babies are gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Oh man!!! Those two guys are so cute!!  My girlfriend just got a new Boxer puppy and he is GORGEOUS!!!!!!  They're so adorable.
Right now I'm dog sitting for a friend and have my boxer, Mooch, and 3 Basset Hounds!  They have so much fun together.  Right now they're sleeping all over the place, tuckered out from all the play!  I should try and get a pic sometime this weekend and post it.  They're a riot!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Ok here's a picture of the four dogs.  All the Bassets came from the same Basset Rescue here in Las Vegas.   They're all so funny.  The two male Bassets run around the house playing, the female Basset barks at them like a referee and Mooch just stands in one place watching it all and then goes to find  nice corner to lay in! haha
They're so funny, aren't they? It's amazing what one can get four dogs to do at the same time..........well, that is if you stand on the counter top and wave a piece of pizza in the air!


----------



## boxermom

Love that^^^pic of the Bassets along with Mooch.  You're such a good friend to dogsit 3(!) dogs for them.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

boxermom said:


> Love that^^^pic of the Bassets along with Mooch. You're such a good friend to dogsit 3(!) dogs for them.


 
Two are mine...Mooch the Boxer and the brown Basset on the left, Gus.  The other two white Bassets (Muggs and Ginger) are the house guests.  We have kept them before and they have so much fun together it's ridiculous! Muggs, however is a food thief and has be be watched hahahaha  He gets up on his hind legs and gets food off the counter top!

I love them all!!! Thus the name: Mustlovedogs!


----------



## Izznit

Mustlovedogs said:


> Muggs, however is a food thief and has be be watched hahahaha  He gets up on his hind legs and gets food off the counter top!



hehe Stinky does that, too. It sucks because it's always my food, but he's too cute so i can't get mad.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Izznit said:


> hehe Stinky does that, too. It sucks because it's always my food, but he's too cute so i can't get mad.


  Then they get so spoiled by eatin' people food that when they're served their own food the sniff around and look at you like, "What am I supposed to do with this?" haha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ohhh izznt!!! Your babies are ADORABLE!! EEKK little stinky looks like my lil' bindi!!! They could be twins, she looked just like that when you was smaller! Now she's a 52.5lb monster. Awww Maggie is so cute too! It's cuteness overload!!! 

Mustlovedogs your pack is adorable!


----------



## boxermom

Mustlovedogs said:


> Then they get so spoiled by eatin' people food that when they're served their own food the sniff around and look at you like, "What am I supposed to do with this?" haha


 
That's hilarious!  "what am I supposed to do with this?"  That's the exact look they get.  

Most of our Boxers do that--get on their hind legs to reach food on the counter.  Only our current guy, Sabo, took it to such extremes that we had to train him not to do it. He's bigger than normal so he could reach anything on the counters and that was dangerous.  One dog ate part of a casserole I was ready to put in the oven. After that, we always called it "Heidi's casserole".


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> One dog ate part of a casserole I was ready to put in the oven. After *that, we always called it "Heidi's casserole".*


 




What I love is when Duke wanders into the kitchen while I'm in there and he'll stop and look at me and I _swear_ I think he's thinking, "I was just checking on you. Is the cheese out? Because if there is some cheese out I'd take some. But only if it's out. You don't have to get it out just for me. Only if you want to. Is there cheese out? I am just wondering."

It looks like this:


----------



## bnjj

Voodoo, that's hilarious!!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> What I love is when Duke wanders into the kitchen while I'm in there and he'll stop and look at me and I _swear_ I think he's thinking, "I was just checking on you. Is the cheese out? Because if there is some cheese out I'd take some. But only if it's out. You don't have to get it out just for me. Only if you want to. Is there cheese out? I am just wondering."
> 
> It looks like this:



LOL! your baby is just TOO CUTE!


----------



## Izznit

Mustlovedogs said:


> Then they get so spoiled by eatin' people food that when they're served their own food the sniff around and look at you like, "What am I supposed to do with this?" haha



EXACTLY!

They won't eat their kibble anymore, so we always mix in steak, sometimes chicken in with it. The kibble is always left. Oh. hahaha.. funny side note. 


They LOVE LOVE LOVE Boba.


----------



## GTOFan

Izznit and Mustlovedogs, your babies are beautiful!

Voodoo, I thought I saw Duke mouthing those words as I was reading it!

He is sooooo beautiful, Harley's coat is not so perfect like that anymore!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Voodoo Duke is tooooo cute for his own good!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> What I love is when Duke wanders into the kitchen while I'm in there and he'll stop and look at me and I _swear_ I think he's thinking, "I was just checking on you. Is the cheese out? Because if there is some cheese out I'd take some. But only if it's out. You don't have to get it out just for me. Only if you want to. Is there cheese out? I am just wondering."
> 
> It looks like this:


 
LOL!  I would be forced to get the cheese out for a face like that!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Oh, he gets the piece of cheese!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Seriously,  Duke's face is too cute. Love it!! I wanna meet him!


----------



## mm16

omg duke! he's so lovable!!


----------



## Voodoo

Hehe thanks everyone....he is a sweet baby...


----------



## ranskimmie

LOL!! I love Dukes face! Thats too funny cause cheese is Masais favorite treat too.  She waits very paitently when DH is making his sandwiches for lunch with those big sad boxer eyes.  Works everytime!!


----------



## boxermom

Do your Boxers drool a small pond on the floor while waiting for their cheese snack?  Sabo does. Cheese in one hand, paper towel in the other, I give him his piece of cheese.  

I love Duke's facial expressions. Actually all of them are so expressive.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Izznit said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> They won't eat their kibble anymore, so we always mix in steak, sometimes chicken in with it. The kibble is always left. Oh. hahaha.. funny side note.
> 
> 
> They LOVE LOVE LOVE Boba.


 
What is Boba? If my dogs will love it, I will get it!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Do your Boxers drool a small pond on the floor while waiting for their cheese snack? Sabo does. *Cheese in one hand, paper towel in the other, I give him his piece of cheese. *
> 
> I love Duke's facial expressions. Actually all of them are so expressive.


 

I have to do the same thing! hahaha  It's like opening a flood gate when he sees that yellow brick come out of the fridge.


----------



## Voodoo

We put some big steaks on the grill tonight and Duke was a very, very happy boy to get his bone.  I decided to take a little 1 minute (or so) video of him enjoying it.  So I guess he knew the second I started to record because he glanced up at me and promply crunched a chunk of the bone off!!!!  Woo whee....that's a strong ol' jaw there Mr. Duke!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo your too much with the videos of Duke. It's all too much...I wanna go home and play with my doggies now. I love watching Bindi eat, her face is all smushy up against the bowl and the chewy bones. I LOVE Duke's white socks! His smushy face is too cute.


----------



## Voodoo

^^I'm stupid crazy about that animal.  I had no idea I'd fall so head over heels for a dog.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I'm totally with you. I love when Bindi raises her right paw meaning she wants to play. It's too cute I can't help but squeezing her. Rocky has the cutest fact when he tilts his head sideways like he's confused. He's ears are too big for his head which makes him like so dopey but adorable!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> Do your Boxers drool a small pond on the floor while waiting for their cheese snack? Sabo does. Cheese in one hand, paper towel in the other, I give him his piece of cheese.
> 
> I love Duke's facial expressions. Actually all of them are so expressive.


 
Oh Man, I have to stay clear of Daisy's mouth when she sees something she wants to eat.  She's a slobber machine.  It doesn't even have to be something that she normally gets or even will get at all, if she sees me eating something, she'll start staring at me and drooling!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi looked at me this morning when I was putting on lip gloss!! I was so tempted to put it on her but then I know she'll eat it up. Anything small I have in my hand they swear it's treat of some kind.


----------



## ranskimmie

Voodoo!!! You are freakin' funny!! I love that video. Duke is sooooo floppy, smushy, adorable!! I love him!!!:okay:


----------



## ranskimmie

Time to add my baby Coal!


----------



## Voodoo

Kimmie, he is ADORABLE!


----------



## Izznit

Kimmie, I can't get enough of coal! The second pic is darling! I've been posting in both your other thread as well... Call me obsessed but i've never seen a black boxer before! And it doesn't help that  he's just so darn cute!


----------



## cascratchfever

I love Coal, I want to rub his belly so bad!


----------



## Izznit

Mustlovedogs said:


> What is Boba? If my dogs will love it, I will get it!



Basically giant tapioca balls! They're the dark brown things at the bottom of the cup. 







It's such a pain, because whenever I order it, and they see me with it, they  sit and stare at me. Then before I know it there's a puddle below each of them.


----------



## GTOFan

Ranskimmie, LOVE baby Coal! Like Izznit, I have not seen a black/white boxer before!  SSSSSSSSSSSSsOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CCCCCCCCCCUTTTTTE!


----------



## Voodoo

Just some more pics of my kids!


----------



## Izznit

more pics of mine, too!!!

Dunno why Maggie loves that position so much...up against a wall...it just kinda happens. haha. I always find her asleep that way!

and Stinky...well... he just plops wherever he bloody well pleases! [please excuse my mum's feet in the first pic]


----------



## Izznit

and one more because I can't be unfair with the number of pics i post of each of them!!!


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo, Duke and DD are so precious!

Izznit, love the pics of Maggie and Stinky!  Adorable!


----------



## Voodoo

Izz...love yer babies!

Boxers =


----------



## ranskimmie

Oh Izz!! You boxers are the cutest things!! I have such a soft spot for white boxers.....they are soooooo cool looking!!  And yes, your fawn baby girl looks so much like my Masai!!


----------



## Izznit

ranskimmie said:


> Oh Izz!! You boxers are the cutest things!! I have such a soft spot for white boxers.....they are soooooo cool looking!!  And yes, your fawn baby girl looks so much like my Masai!!



A lot of strangers think stinky's a pitbull. But he does get attention for being an extra handsome boy. Maggie's often neglected, so I have to distract her with hugs while he's getting all the love!


----------



## boxermom

Izz, your babies are so cute!  Our Boxer boy lays on his back like that too!

Voodoo, Duke looks like he believes your dd is his real sister! I guess she kinda is.

GTO, Harley is the handsomest dog!  Always love seeing his photo.

Kimmie, Coal is just about the cutest pup ever--I love the pics of dh and the new baby!


----------



## Voodoo

Boxermom, we need some new pics of Sabo!!!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Izz...love yer babies!
> 
> Boxers =



Thanks!

Your pics of your DD with Duke are so cute! His face.. I just want to squeeze it!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Voodoo said:


> Boxermom, we need some new pics of Sabo!!!


 

YES!! Great minds think alike Voodoo!! I was just about to post the exact same thing.  We miss seeing your handsome boy!!


----------



## Izznit

I love this thread...much better than google!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

VooDoo- Duke is do much. His legs look so muscular! I love his squishy face! 

Izz- Rocky lays on his back like that too!! Bindi usually has her face pushed up against her crate when she's sleeping. I don't know how comfortable it is, but they're always snoring very loud so I think it's quite comfy.

Boxermom- I wanna pics of Sabo too!


----------



## boxermom

I was thinking I need to take some more. This afternoon I'm getting an injection procedure done on my back, but in a day or 2, when I'm up to it, I'll add some.  I love him, but honestly all your Boxers are cuter than he is.


----------



## ranskimmie

boxermom said:


> I was thinking I need to take some more. This afternoon I'm getting an injection procedure done on my back, but in a day or 2, when I'm up to it, I'll add some. I love him, but honestly all your Boxers are cuter than he is.


 

Good luck on your injection Pat.  BTW, I think Sabo is just adorable!!! Hes just as cute as all of ours


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> I was thinking I need to take some more. This afternoon I'm getting an injection procedure done on my back, but in a day or 2, when I'm up to it, I'll add some. I love him, but honestly all your Boxers are cuter than he is.


 
He's *gorgeous and wonderful*...just like the rest of our babies in this thread!

GL today and I look forward to seein' yer handsome boy's pics soon!!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> I was thinking I need to take some more. This afternoon I'm getting an injection procedure done on my back, but in a day or 2, when I'm up to it, I'll add some. I love him, but honestly all your Boxers are cuter than he is.


 
No way!  I think Sabo is one of the most handsome Boxers in this thread!  It doesn't get much cuter than this pic of Sabo!


----------



## Izznit

^^awww, Look At That Face! How Cute!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww what a big snug bug!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Sabo is livin' the life I want! hahaha And he's one of the biggest boxers on this thread.... he covers that bed hahaha


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Sabo is livin' the life I want! hahaha And he's one of the biggest boxers on this thread.... he covers that bed hahaha



No kiddin'. 

Well...Maggie has 'more to love' and is around 55-60 lbs.? We have to put her on a diet... I feel so bad! Especially when she looks at me... I cave in... but it's for her own good.


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Sabo is livin' the life I want! hahaha And he's one of the biggest boxers on this thread.... he covers that bed hahaha


 
I'm browsing my favorite subforums before I go to bed early (it went ok today, but it's hurting some, which was expected).

Sabo is 80 lbs.! He's the tallest we've ever had--we needed a new crate when we adopted him. When he stretches out, he covers our king size bed.  

While I'm recovering the next couple days I'll take some photos. You all have so many good pics of your own Boxer babies for me to enjoy.


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> I'm browsing my favorite subforums before I go to bed early (it went ok today, but it's hurting some, which was expected).
> 
> * Sabo is 80 lbs.*! He's the tallest we've ever had--we needed a new crate when we adopted him. When he stretches out, he *covers our king size bed*.
> 
> While I'm recovering the next couple days I'll take some photos. You all have so many good pics of your own Boxer babies for me to enjoy.



Wow! Amazing! But he still has a baby face! I'll tell my sister, so maybe she can take mags off her poor diet... haha


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> I'm browsing my favorite subforums before I go to bed early (it went ok today, but it's hurting some, which was expected).


 
Glad to know everything went okay!  I was thinking about you this afternoon!!!  

I'll be looking forward to seeing your pics when you are feeling "up and at 'em".


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Get well soon Boxermom! We'll be here when you come back


----------



## GTOFan

Yes, get well soon Boxermom!


----------



## Izznit

I just found this picture!


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> I just found this picture!


 
OMG....my heart just melted into a thousand pieces....ADORABLE!


----------



## boxermom

^^^How adorable can a puppy be? I looovvve the pink nose and the tiny puppy toenails!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo wasn't terribly funny today; he slept a lot, which I appreciate since I'm not supposed to be too active. The 1st pic is from awhile ago. He loves to be in the screened porch--he can keep an eye on the backyard, the woods and the golf course and hear all the cars go by.  Dh posed with him for a photo to send to our grandson, who is always talking about Sabo.


----------



## Voodoo

Izz--- My DD and I were almost weeping over that baby pic of your gorgeous girl!!!  That is a precious pic!! 

Boxermom--- Sabo is such a handsome boy!!! He poses so well w/ yer DH!  And he just looks so comfy on your bed! hahaha


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> Sabo wasn't terribly funny today; he slept a lot, which I appreciate since I'm not supposed to be too active. The 1st pic is from awhile ago. He loves to be in the screened porch--he can keep an eye on the backyard, the woods and the golf course and hear all the cars go by.  Dh posed with him for a photo to send to our grandson, who is always talking about Sabo.



Sabo's so handsome!!! He looks so comfortable in the first pic. I bet your grandson will be so pleased with the last photo, Sabo looks so... _regal_!


----------



## Izznit

courtneyh said:


> OMG....my heart just melted into a thousand pieces....ADORABLE!


It's a curse! I think I mentioned this before, but she temporarily blinded me, and I just couldn't stay mad. She saw i was sad [in pain, actually] and she came over and tried to make me feel better with puppy kisses. it worked. They're so in tune with our emotions it's ridiculous!



boxermom said:


> ^^^How adorable can a puppy be? I looovvve the pink nose and the tiny puppy toenails!


Her nose is spotted now, not completely covered. My sister had painted her toenails once...oh she looked so fussy!



Voodoo said:


> Izz--- My DD and I were almost weeping over that baby pic of your gorgeous girl!!!  That is a precious pic!!


Yeah, she can do that to people sometimes. :shame:


----------



## GTOFan

So adorabel Izznit!

Sabo is absolutely gorgeous!  He looks of royalty, especially with your DH boxermom!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Oh Izznit you can't do that! She's EEEKKK TOO CUTE....can I come over to hold her? I love the pink noses...lil' Bindi's nose was pink but it's getting black. They looks so cute with the pink nose. Eeek!! It's cuteness overload.

Boxermom, Sabo is such a good looking dog. Just out of curiosity, how old was he when he got his ears cut? Does it hurt the dog a lot? Like it beneficial in any way or it really just a show thing? They have a much stronger and more fierce appearance with the cropped ears but I love the floppy ears!


----------



## cascratchfever

I almost cried when I realized that Daisy's nose wasn't going to stay pink, it was so cute when it was pink!


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Oh Izznit you can't do that! She's EEEKKK TOO CUTE....can I come over to hold her? I love the pink noses...lil' Bindi's nose was pink but it's getting black. They looks so cute with the pink nose. Eeek!! It's cuteness overload.
> 
> Boxermom, Sabo is such a good looking dog. Just out of curiosity, how old was he when he got his ears cut? Does it hurt the dog a lot? Like it beneficial in any way or it really just a show thing? They have a much stronger and more fierce appearance with the cropped ears but I love the floppy ears!


 
Sabo was about 18 mo old when we adopted him and his ears were already cropped.  The Boxers we've had from puppyhood kept their natural ears. I see no reason to cut them. Strange, but every rescue dog we've gotten has cropped ears, usually a very bad job too, so I hate to think of how painful it must've been for them.  It's banned in England, maybe Europe as a whole, but the AKC in the US still supports it. If it was my choice, their ears would stay natural.  

The story is the ears were cropped when the dogs were used for bear-baiting (another ) so they would be harder to grab on to. Isn't that barbaric?  So there is no earthly reason any more to do it, yet I got into an argument with a breeder in IL about why it should be banned now. She said it's a matter of preference!  What--did she ask her dog if he wanted his or her ears cut in half???? that was the beginning of the end of our friendship.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Sabo was about 18 mo old when we adopted him and his ears were already cropped. The Boxers we've had from puppyhood kept their natural ears. I see no reason to cut them. Strange, but every rescue dog we've gotten has cropped ears, usually a very bad job too, so I hate to think of how painful it must've been for them. It's banned in England, maybe Europe as a whole, but the AKC in the US still supports it. If it was my choice, their ears would stay natural.
> 
> The story is the ears were cropped when the dogs were used for bear-baiting (another ) so they would be harder to grab on to. Isn't that barbaric? So there is no earthly reason any more to do it, yet I got into an argument with a breeder in IL about why it should be banned now. She said it's a matter of preference! What--did she ask her dog if he wanted his or her ears cut in half???? that was the beginning of the end of our friendship.


 
I would be sad if Duke's ears were cropped...I love how soft and floppy they are.

Thanks for this info, Boxermom...I didn't know that's how the ear cropping started!


----------



## Voodoo

You guys stop me when yer sick of seein' my kids' pics!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo, I'd never get tired of seeing those two together!  

Boxermom, it does seem like most rescues have cut ears and a lot of them have very deformed ears because of it.  It makes me think these owners had their dogs ears cut and when the ears didn't heal well, they gave the dogs to shelters because the poor dog didn't look pretty anymore 

Here's a poor little girl in my local boxer rescue right now whose ears did not heal well:


----------



## Voodoo

^^oh dear Lord.....that breaks my heart.  Poor thing...how painful that must have been!!!!!!!! But in spite of it all she still has that sweet look on her face...just dying for you to hug her!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo - I'll never get tired of seeing your kids. That's the whole reason we have this thread. 

When we were looking to get another dog I didn't see so many cropped ears. I thought it had mostly stopped but I can see how there's probably a lot in shelters and rescues with cropped ears. I do remember seeing one boxer, beautiful fawn, big strong build and the owners tried to crop his ears. Only like you said Boxermom, they must have gone to a crappy doctor because it seemed like one ear was shorter than the other and they wouldn't stay up. It was so sad and stupid on the owners half anyways.

Cas - That little girl is adorable. I'd take her in a heartbeat. I think her little ears make her look cuter! But your probably right that's the reason that most people give them up.


----------



## boxermom

One of our rescue girls had the worst ears, plus a deformed face--we know she was abused.  She was our Princess and she appreciated it so much.  I want to torture the scumbags who abuse any defenseless creatures.  I really hope the ear cropping will become a thing of the past.

*Voodoo*, you silly girl you!  Your kids remind me over and over what's so special about Boxers and children. Duke loves her--it's so obvious and your dd adores him too.  Keep posting!


----------



## Voodoo

^^They really do....it's great.

I just would hate for anyone who participates in this thread to go "oh gaw Voo's been turned loose w/ a camera again!"..... because this is my favorite thread on the whole tPF.... 

Purselovin' Boxer People ROCK!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> ^^They really do....it's great.
> 
> I just would hate for anyone who participates in this thread to go "oh gaw Voo's been turned loose w/ a camera again!"..... because this is my favorite thread on the whole tPF....
> 
> Purselovin' Boxer People ROCK!



This is my favorite thread, too!!! and I'll never get sick of your lovelies, both human and dog! But I will admit I caught myself wondering the same thing--whether you lovely boxer lovers would get sick of maggie and stinky!!!


----------



## boxermom

Boxer people are definitely different  !!!

In our former neighborhood, we'd walk our dog and a lady would get so excited when she saw ours or another couple that had a pair.  She'd come out and say, "Boxer-friendly person here!!"


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I wanna see more pictures of Maggie and Stinky!!!! Their so cute!!! Duke is gorgerous so I love looking at him too.

Boxer people are a bit crazy, LoL. We were leaving the dog park with Bindi & Rocky and we saw another fawn boxer coming our way towards the park. We talked for a few seconds and walked right back into the park to let them all play together. He was very very cute - we couldn't help it! It was a lot of fun to watch them play together.


----------



## Izznit

I'm assuming since we all have boxers here, that you all know how it is when a stranger walks up and just starts playing with your dogs. THEN, before you know it, your babies are licking and slobbering ALL OVER THEM!?!? 

Are you guys ever mortified like me? 

I'm always so embarrassed because I'm not sure people are aware of how boxers are just lovable in nature!!! And I wouldn't want someone else's random dog licking me...


----------



## Izznit

ok ok more pictures of my babies. :shame: They used to hang out on our couch, but we got rid of it, so they had nowhere to go. We couldn't get them a bed right away, so we had to lay down a piece of fabric on the floor. it was about a yard by a yard, and the only thing that could fit was maggie's stomach! her head and legs weren't on it, so we had to get a bigger piece..oh it's so sad, but it was so cute! We finally got them a bed, thinking it was big enough for both of them... and now usually one ends up on it, the other on the kitchen tile. I still imagine them so small but in reality she's around 70 lbs., him 10 pounds lighter! You'll see in the picture of them in the bed, the size difference!!! ANYWAY. here are the pictures hahaha. [btw, doesn't the one with them in the bed look like a heart???]


----------



## mm16

OMG! what precious pictures! I absolutely love coming to this thread and looking at everyone's boxers!


----------



## Voodoo

Izz...your babies are so sweet!


----------



## boxermom

*Izz*, it IS a heart!  How cute to see them sleeping close like that!  I love your boxer babies


----------



## jen6292

Come check out my puppies in my album!! I have 2 boxers; a fawn, and a brindle. They are the best dogs, and great with the kids!!!! I would never get anything different.


----------



## boxermom

jen6292 said:


> Come check out my puppies in my album!! I have 2 boxers; a fawn, and a brindle. They are the best dogs, and great with the kids!!!! I would never get anything different.


 
*jen*, what a handsome pair they are!  Their fur looks so silky.  How old are they?  Give them hugs from Boxermom!


----------



## courtneyh

our new baby boy!


----------



## boxermom

courtneyh said:


> our new baby boy!


 

OMG, *courtney*!  I want to pick him up and cuddle him! That little white spot on his nose and his cute white paws!  He's all tuckered out in the last picture.  Resting up to do more puppy things.

They don't get any more adorable!  Maybe I missed your other thread--what's his name?

OK, saw the other thread--his name is Moses. Such a grand name--he'll grow into it!


----------



## whalenme

I am absolutely in loved with my aunt's boxer puppy.  She loves to cuddle and I am thinking of getting one myself!  Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## courtneyh

boxermom said:


> OMG, *courtney*! I want to pick him up and cuddle him! That little white spot on his nose and his cute white paws! He's all tuckered out in the last picture. Resting up to do more puppy things.
> 
> They don't get any more adorable! Maybe I missed your other thread--what's his name?
> 
> OK, saw the other thread--his name is Moses. Such a grand name--he'll grow into it!


 
thanks sooo much!!! i love laying with him and snuggling!


----------



## boxermom

whalenme said:


> I am absolutely in loved with my aunt's boxer puppy. She loves to cuddle and I am thinking of getting one myself! Enjoy the pictures!


 
Oh my, another Boxer puppy to drool over!  She's so darn cute. I don't know which photo I like best--the last one is is adorable.  They're funny when they stretch out and twist themselves when napping.

Boxers are such people lovers. I heard a dog expert say that if there's a crowd of people and a crowd of dogs, most dogs would head for the other dogs, but Boxers will usually head for the people. They soak up the love and give it in return. I'm so sappy.


----------



## Izznit

this one's my favorite!!!! TOO DARN CUTE!!! I miss when my babies were this small... awww...


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> this one's my favorite!!!! TOO DARN CUTE!!! I miss when my babies were this small... awww...


 
this is my favorite too!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww we have three babies in the thread right now!!!  Whalenme, your aunt's pup is precious!

I can't wait to see all the pics of Coal and Moses growing up!!!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Morning everyone!! Wow I was gone for a day and came back to so many exciting boxer posts!! All of these new babies!! I LOVE it!!
We took the boat and furbabies out for their first boat ride yesterday! They just loved it so of course I just had to share here!  Although the lul of the motor made Coal sleep nearly the entire time.  Masai loved barking at the sea lions and other passing boats lol!


----------



## ranskimmie

Oops!


----------



## ranskimmie

ranskimmie said:


> quote] A few more lol!


----------



## boxermom

^^^^In my next life, can I come back as your dog, Kimmie?  That's the life!  They look so content.  A tired Boxer is a good Boxer.

All your pics are adorable and fun!  Thanks so much for posting for us to enjoy.


----------



## Voodoo

Aw Kimmie!!!! They look like they are having a fine ol' time! hahaha


----------



## courtneyh

ranskimmie said:


> Morning everyone!! Wow I was gone for a day and came back to so many exciting boxer posts!! All of these new babies!! I LOVE it!!
> We took the boat and furbabies out for their first boat ride yesterday! They just loved it so of course I just had to share here! Although the lul of the motor made Coal sleep nearly the entire time. Masai loved barking at the sea lions and other passing boats lol!


 
sooooo cute!!! i love the last one of coal sleeping hahah adorable!!!


----------



## Izznit

Maggie sleeps like that too!!! how cute...My goodness, I realized that at this rate, I'm going to see your babies grow up! hehe i don't mind. they're cuties.


----------



## ranskimmie

boxermom said:


> ^^^^In my next life, can I come back as your dog, Kimmie? That's the life! They look so content. A tired Boxer is a good Boxer.
> 
> All your pics are adorable and fun! Thanks so much for posting for us to enjoy.


 

Heck! Just move out here! Then we could do all sorts of fun things together!! Hurry go ask DH!


----------



## Izznit

he's a little genius [attached pic]
haha

she's just... cute








And another one of him and her:


----------



## boxermom

It's Boxer cuteness overload today!  *Izz*, I love how your baby is sleeping with the toy--nobody better try to take it away!  Did you have to pose your other Boxer under the leaf?  My dog will never stay where I want him to for a photo.

They're beyond cute.

*Kimmie*, I showed dh your pics today--he kept looking at the boat instead of the dogs--men!


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> It's Boxer cuteness overload today!  *Izz*, I love how your baby is sleeping with the toy--nobody better try to take it away!  *Did you have to pose your other Boxer under the leaf?*  My dog will never stay where I want him to for a photo.
> 
> They're beyond cute.
> 
> *Kimmie*, I showed dh your pics today--he kept looking at the boat instead of the dogs--men!



I'm not sure actually! My sister took that picture and sent it to me. But he's usually not camera shy, so we can always get pictures of him. He also stays when we tell/signal him to!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AHH there's too many cute pictures here!! All of the new puppies are adorable and congrats and so cute and I wanna see more and I wanna cuddle with all of them and I want more boxers in my family!! And EEEEEK!!!


----------



## Voodoo

After a really tough skating practice, time to just lay and cuddle on the floor with your best friend is always good:


----------



## boxermom

^^^Love it, Voodoo!  Duke looks totally content. Your dd is worn out and he makes a good pillow


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo, that's so sweet!!! Boxers in general always make good pillows!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

They really are good pillows and they also like to make good pillows out of you too!!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> They really are good pillows and they also* like to make good pillows out of you too!!*



definitely... 

Stinky's been a wee bit hungover...Maggie's just tired.


----------



## GTOFan

Love all the pics, keep 'em coming!

Duke is sooooooooooooooo cute w/dd Voodoo!  They are meant to be together indeed!


----------



## courtneyh

I got some more pics of MOSES!!!!

He was trying to eat the camera when I was taking pictures of him!


----------



## Izznit

courtneyh said:


> I got some more pics of MOSES!!!!
> 
> He was trying to eat the camera when I was taking pictures of him!



AWWWWWW, too cute! I'm going to overdose on cuteness!!! I LOOOOVE the pic where he's running! He should be on one of those puppy calendars! Or Puppy Food Commercials!


----------



## Izznit

One more of Mags.. Excuse the rather indecent pose, I just thought it was really funny the way she was sleeping...


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> One more of Mags.. Excuse the rather indecent pose, I just thought it was really funny the way she was sleeping...


 
awwww!!! they are the funniest sleepers!


----------



## Voodoo

OH my gosh!


----------



## Voodoo

I feel like this all the time!!!! hahahaa  (PS: Did you get your chest of drawers at Ikea??)


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> I feel like this all the time!!!! hahahaa (PS: Did you get your chest of drawers at Ikea??)


 
 this makes me want to climb in bed with him and snuggle!!!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> I feel like this all the time!!!! hahahaa  (PS: Did you get your chest of drawers at Ikea??)



haha, you're very observant! Yes, we did. Not gonna lie, the quality is terrible. They're actually all broken, but we still put stuff in them because we don't need to go in there too often!


----------



## Izznit

courtneyh said:


> this makes me want to climb in bed with him and snuggle!!!



I did! It was rather cramped. The bed is pretty dinky, there are a few pictures of them in the bed in previous posts. I had to sit on my legs!


----------



## courtneyh

heres a few more pics!

my husband has horse-shoe pits in our back yard that he made and moses loves to dig in them.... he will run outside and run right to the sand and start digging like a mad man!!!

in the morning he wakes up pretty early and he goes out side and then he loves to snuggle in the living room for a little bit...so we take turns sleeping on the living room floor with him and he just snuggles up!

(dont mind my husbands horrible farmers tan!!!)


----------



## dallas

Oh my. Look at that face ... and the little wrinkles on his brow.


----------



## Voodoo

Courtneyh.......that baby is _*beyond adorable!*_


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> haha, you're very observant! Yes, we did. Not gonna lie, the quality is terrible. They're actually all broken, but we still put stuff in them because we don't need to go in there too often!


 
OH I'm sad to hear it....DD wants some for her room...we'll that's out...she's tough on her stuff so I'll have to make her pick something more sturdy!! Thanks!


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> Courtneyh.......that baby is _*beyond adorable!*_


 
thank you soo much!!! 

he is passed out cold right now!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izznit said:


> One more of Mags.. Excuse the rather indecent pose, I just thought it was really funny the way she was sleeping...




Rocky sleeps EXACTLY like that!


----------



## Voodoo

^^lmao!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

These guys are all so great!!!!  My poor Mooch is so riddled with Arthritis that the only pose she resembles is the one with her head hanging off the bed.  SHe does that all the time.  What a great shot, too! I might have to try and capture Mooch that way but anytime you come near her she jumps to greet ya!


----------



## ranskimmie

Courtneyh! All I can say is OMG!!!! Beyond adorable!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Hey Voodoo! Hes gonna look just like Duke when he grows up!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Just wondering is anyone is watching "Greatest American Dog" on TV. There's a SUPER adorable BOXER!!! He's a brindle and his name is Presley!! He's super cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Just wondering is anyone is watching "Greatest American Dog" on TV. There's a SUPER adorable BOXER!!! He's a brindle and his name is Presley!! He's super cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


 
I watched and Oh how I love Presley!  How cute did he look in that football jersey????!!!!!!  I think he's very talented, especially to only be 16 months old (I think that's what his owner said).  When Daisy was that age, I couldn't keep her attention long enough to teach her anything more complicated than "Sit".


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I know!! I love the black outline along his face! The football jersey was super cute and how he stood up. He's a year and a half or so. Although some of the dogs on that show aren't so bright...Bindi can do more tricks then that! 

Still I'm cheering for Presley! (Although the skate boarding bulldog is so cute!!)


----------



## courtneyh

thanks everyone!!! i love everyones dogs here they are all soooo amazing!!!! this is by far my favorite part of this forum!!!


----------



## boxermom

I can't get enough of the puppy photos!  *courtneyh*, Moses needs to be on a calendar or greeting card. What a great shot you managed to capture with the ears flying!  Our Boxer loves to dig, only he does it in the lawn. Dh isn't a happy camper when that happens.

Most of our dogs have done the "stretch out on the back, I don't care how it looks" pose. They feel super-safe and secure or they'd never do that.


----------



## courtneyh

boxermom said:


> I can't get enough of the puppy photos! *courtneyh*, Moses needs to be on a calendar or greeting card. What a great shot you managed to capture with the ears flying! Our Boxer loves to dig, only he does it in the lawn. Dh isn't a happy camper when that happens.
> 
> Most of our dogs have done the "stretch out on the back, I don't care how it looks" pose. They feel super-safe and secure or they'd never do that.


 
moses digs like a mad man....he will be playing in the yard and then all of the sudden he runs full puppy force over to the horse shoe pit and starts digging.... if u try and move him out of the pit he will run back full speed....its so funny! *(althought i hope its ok because he seems to eat some of the sand??)* 
its been 4 days since hes been here and hes really beginning to feel comfortable.....except for when i leave for work and he gets put in his crate, he cried for a good 5 to 10 mintues and then he is fine!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> Just wondering is anyone is watching "Greatest American Dog" on TV. There's a SUPER adorable BOXER!!! He's a brindle and his name is Presley!! He's super cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



LOVE THAT SHOW! I think I was the only one who found it hysterical. I hope Presley wins, he's so darn cute! His owner's not too shabby either...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^!!!! I agree!!! It's true how they say owners look like their dogs! Presley is very good looking as his owner. The bulldog's owners looks like a bulldog too! And the little Jack Russell terrier. That show is pretty funny. I have it on my DVR so I don't miss anything. 

coutneyh..it's okay if he eats sands. Bindi used to love to dig in the dirt too and we just stopped her. She still sticks her nose in dirt and gets all dirty. I'm sure she eats it as well.


----------



## courtneyh

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^!!!! I agree!!! It's true how they say owners look like their dogs! Presley is very good looking as his owner. The bulldog's owners looks like a bulldog too! And the little Jack Russell terrier. That show is pretty funny. I have it on my DVR so I don't miss anything.
> 
> coutneyh..it's okay if he eats sands. Bindi used to love to dig in the dirt too and we just stopped her. She still sticks her nose in dirt and gets all dirty. I'm sure she eats it as well.


 
thanks!!! hes just starting to dig in the flower beds now, before he had no interest in them, and now he prances around...hes a little devil!


----------



## courtneyh

more of mr. moses....your gonna be sick of pictures soon!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Moses makes me want another puppy so bad!  

Daisy loves to dig too, you have to watch her close because she can did a huge hole in a matter of 30 seconds, she's frantic about it lol.


----------



## boxermom

They look so innocent, don't they?  Then in a flash they find something inappropriate to do or eat.  Moses is really a cutie! Along with Coal, Bindi, Duke and all the others--sorry for missing names, but you know I love them all!


----------



## hc1871

Everyones puppies are so cute!


----------



## hc1871

I have never been a fan of Boxers until I got my little Danka (named after mama dog in the old Disney movie "The Ugly Dachshund"). 

My boyfriend went to the post office to pick up the mail and then came back to the office with Danka. He said some scary mountian looking people were standing out there giving her away. They told him she was 100% boxer but we think not. They said her mama didn't want her anymore and was biting her. 
Now my BF would NEVER just bring home a dog like that so when he came back i was in complete shock. He said he just felt that I would want her. I was kinda dissapointed because I was hoping to get another Frenchie to replace my dear Louie that passed away last year. 

BUT.... I am now *happy* that I have Danka. We all think she is Louie reincarnated. She sounds and acts just like him!!! 

The photos are of her at 6 weeks (when we 1st got her, she was so tiny) and then at 9 weeks and now at 12 weeks and 12.5 lbs!!! 

Our other dog Bear just loves her and he acts like her mama. It is so cute. He takes very good care of her. 

Please let me know what you guys think...If she a Boxer or a mix. TIA


----------



## cascratchfever

hc1871 said:


> I have never been a fan of Boxers until I got my little Danka (named after mama dog in the old Disney movie "The Ugly Dachshund").
> 
> My boyfriend went to the post office to pick up the mail and then came back to the office with Danka. He said some scary mountian looking people were standing out there giving her away. They told him she was 100% boxer but we think not. They said her mama didn't want her anymore and was biting her.
> Now my BF would NEVER just bring home a dog like that so when he came back i was in complete shock. He said he just felt that I would want her. I was kinda dissapointed because I was hoping to get another Frenchie to replace my dear Louie that passed away last year.
> 
> BUT.... I am now *happy* that I have Danka. We all think she is Louie reincarnated. She sounds and acts just like him!!!
> 
> The photos are of her at 6 weeks (when we 1st got her, she was so tiny) and then at 9 weeks and now at 12 weeks and 12.5 lbs!!!
> 
> Our other dog Bear just loves her and he acts like her mama. It is so cute. He takes very good care of her.
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think...If she a Boxer or a mix. TIA


 
She looks full blood Boxer to me!  I love her brindle coloring!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEK HC!! She's adorable!! She looks a lot like my Rocky. She looks boxer but the undocked tail throws me off a little bit. When we got Rocky, the foster parents said he was 100% boxer too but he doesn't look full boxer, even his paperwork says it (he was bought from a pet store) Probably a boxer/pit mix which is pretty common, but still there are many variations of a boxer face. Still Danka is so pretty and I love the brindle coat! So lucky she found her way into your home and another friend. Bear is very cute too!

Cas, I def. want another puppy after see all those pics! Believe they really get big fast! Bindi is 9 months and almost 55lbs so watch out Courtney! Enjoy it and take as many pictures as you can! I love boxer puppies because they're so small and chunky and still have little muscles. 

Love it! Bring on more pictures! Which reminds me I should post some more of Bindi and Rocky too!


----------



## courtneyh

hc1871 said:


> I have never been a fan of Boxers until I got my little Danka (named after mama dog in the old Disney movie "The Ugly Dachshund").
> 
> My boyfriend went to the post office to pick up the mail and then came back to the office with Danka. He said some scary mountian looking people were standing out there giving her away. They told him she was 100% boxer but we think not. They said her mama didn't want her anymore and was biting her.
> Now my BF would NEVER just bring home a dog like that so when he came back i was in complete shock. He said he just felt that I would want her. I was kinda dissapointed because I was hoping to get another Frenchie to replace my dear Louie that passed away last year.
> 
> BUT.... I am now *happy* that I have Danka. We all think she is Louie reincarnated. She sounds and acts just like him!!!
> 
> The photos are of her at 6 weeks (when we 1st got her, she was so tiny) and then at 9 weeks and now at 12 weeks and 12.5 lbs!!!
> 
> Our other dog Bear just loves her and he acts like her mama. It is so cute. He takes very good care of her.
> 
> Please let me know what you guys think...If she a Boxer or a mix. TIA


 

OMG she is BEAUTIFUL!!!! the picture of her at 6 week omg, makes my heart melt!!


----------



## courtneyh

BagsRmyLife said:


> Cas, I def. want another puppy after see all those pics! Believe they really get big fast! Bindi is 9 months and almost 55lbs so watch out Courtney! Enjoy it and take as many pictures as you can! I love boxer puppies because they're so small and chunky and still have little muscles.


 
I have a feeling hes gonna be a big boy! His father is HUGE! Very broad, and muscular!


----------



## Voodoo

She looks like a whole boxer to me!! 

She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG this is so so so precious...and these BABIES...I want to hug and kiss all of them!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Voodoo said:


> OMG this is so so so precious...and these BABIES...I want to hug and kiss all of them!!!




Oh my goodness!! That is the sweetest thing ever!!!


----------



## boxermom

So many new Boxer babies to love.  *hc*, it was fate that your bf was there when those people were giving the puppy away. Thank God he was there to rescue the little girl. How cute Danka has a "daddy" to look over her. She's absolutely adorable!

Gosh, I'm awful at housetraining puppies but all these pics make me want a puppy. slap me--I should know better.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Gosh, I'm awful at housetraining puppies but all these pics make me want a puppy. slap me--I should know better.


 

Well they are all just so precious....how could these pics NOT make you want a pup!?!?!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> OMG this is so so so precious...and these BABIES...I want to hug and kiss all of them!!!





darling...

i like the one with the giant spot over his eye and one on his ear  reminds me of stinky
the one on the far right reminds me of maggie. i miss my babies when they were puppies!


----------



## hc1871

Thank you all for your kind comments on Danka. She is a great member to our family. now we just got to get the potty outside thing down and all is good. We only had 2 mistakes today. yey!


----------



## courtneyh

hc1871 said:


> Thank you all for your kind comments on Danka. She is a great member to our family. now we just got to get the potty outside thing down and all is good. We only had 2 mistakes today. yey!


 
I am going through the same thing right now with potty training, I have a almost 8 week old boxer!!! Hes finally sleeping through the night THANK GOD!!! But he had two pee accidents yesterday in the house.

Good luck!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

omg that video!! too precious  if u look at their bodies they almost look like frenchies  sooooo cute!


----------



## hc1871

courtneyh said:


> I am going through the same thing right now with potty training, I have a almost 8 week old boxer!!! Hes finally sleeping through the night THANK GOD!!! But he had two pee accidents yesterday in the house.
> 
> Good luck!!!


 
Isn't it nice that they sleep all night now???? 
Getting ours at 6 weeks she was just too young to be taken away from her litter. For the first 3 days she would wake up every hour and just cry. There was nothing we could do. I told my boyfriend this is what it is like having a baby. It was awful. My boyfriend's staff would call me laughing because he looked so tired coming into work that first week.


----------



## hc1871

bagaholic85 said:


> omg that video!! too precious  if u look at their bodies they almost look like frenchies  sooooo cute!


 Agree! they look like chubby little Frenchies. so cute!!!!

Is mine too skinny (12 weeks, 12 lbs)? she is all thin and leggy. She eats like a horse but you can see her ribs. I am just thinking it is because she is growing so fast she can't keep up? I like little fat rolly polly puppies


----------



## BagsRmyLife

This is like overload of little cute chunky monkey boxer puppies!!!!
 EEEK!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Great, now I want 5 fat boxer puppies that I can sing to sleep.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LOL! Aww Cas you read my mind. I was walking Bindi and Rocky yesterday and this woman came over to me and asked if I breed them and I said no way, they are both fixed. Even if they did have puppies there is NO WAY I'd be able to give them away. Those adorable little chunky monkey puppies!! My little Bindi and Rocky puppies??! 
Are you crazy? I'd be one of those crazy animal hoarders who can't give my puppies away and end up having like 40 boxers. :shame:


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> I'd be one of those crazy animal hoarders who can't give my puppies away and end up having like 40 boxers. :shame:


 

This is why my Hub won't let us get a female!! He knows darn well DD and I wouldn't be able to give up a single puppy!!!!!!!!!  Duke, Jr., Duke III, Dukette, Dukette, Jr., Duke IV.....


----------



## cascratchfever

I just love how in that little there are white, brindle, and fawn!  I don't think I could give away a single puppy either, imagine how much you'd love them after you've seen them grow for 8 weeks!


----------



## Izznit

Danka is so cute! I just want to put her in my pocket and carry her with me everywhere I go!!!


----------



## Izznit

cascratchfever said:


> Great, now I want 5 fat boxer puppies that I can sing to sleep.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Danka is soo adorable in that picture!! I love how huge the bone is compared to her little head. 

When they're little you can carry them everywhere...wait until they hit 55lbs..


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I don't know if anyone watch "Greatest American Dog" last night but Presley (TEAM BOXER YEAY!) and his owner won the obedience challenge and got to stay in the huge room!!! Presley is sooo adorable and he did all of his obedience tricks! I don't know if the link will work but check it out!

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/greate...kdDoyVgDY0iCx93Vd0_kYO8ybj_j5B&play=true&cc=0


----------



## boxermom

I watched last night and Presley did so well!  For a young Boxer he's very well-trained and responsive to his owner. He's such a handsome dog too!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> I don't know if anyone watch "Greatest American Dog" last night but Presley (TEAM BOXER YEAY!) and his owner won the obedience challenge and got to stay in the huge room!!! Presley is sooo adorable and he did all of his obedience tricks! I don't know if the link will work but check it out!
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/greate...kdDoyVgDY0iCx93Vd0_kYO8ybj_j5B&play=true&cc=0



Thanks for the link! I missed it last night and was really bummed!!!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> Aww Danka is soo adorable in that picture!! I love how huge the bone is compared to her little head.
> 
> * When they're little you can carry them everywhere...wait until they hit 55lbs..*



yeah... 

maggie can take me down. Stinky's taken down some of my friends--and he's scrawny. He used his force!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Crap, I missed the show last night!  I need to set my dvr to record it.  I'm so happy that Presley won, he's so smart.  I've got a dog crush on him lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ I know!! Presley is tooo cute! I love the black outline on the bottom of his lip. His face looks like Bindi and has a coat like Rocky! I love it!!

In the next episode supposedly the girl with the little white dog has a thing for Presley's owner!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ I know!! Presley is tooo cute! I love the black outline on the bottom of his lip. His face looks like Bindi and has a coat like Rocky! I love it!!
> 
> In the next episode supposedly the girl with the little white dog has a thing for Presley's owner!



Didn't it say that she has her eye on something other than Preston? and then they cut to her kissing* presley*...

well either way, she will never get the owner because he's MINE!


----------



## GTOFan

Puppy overload is the best!!!  ESPECIALLY  boxer overload!

LOVE this thread!


----------



## Izznit

So we never did get a second bed for maggie and stinky--no time. But i felt SO bad, when maggie was hogging the bed, because I turned around and Stinky was sleeping on a tiny box! There was a piece of fabric inside, so he thought it was for him..it broke my heart!


----------



## Izznit

^^And that box was for manila folders, mind you!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

WOW - boxer lovers and purse lovers!!!  This is sooooo awesome.  Here are photos of my boxer baby.....

The day we brought her home....







A few weeks later...





And our baby today...


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

...and here's a video of me bringing our new baby home. She was DH's surprise Father's Day gift. After we lost our 2 boxers in February and May 2007 (they were our first kids - boxer sisters from the same litter....they went to Rainbow Bridge at 11.5 years old), I realized that we couldn't possibly live without another boxer in the house.


----------



## Izznit

Mommy2APrincess said:


> WOW - boxer lovers and purse lovers!!!  This is sooooo awesome.  Here are photos of my boxer baby.....
> 
> The day we brought her home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks later...



TOO CUTE!!! Oh how I LOVE that one ear's perked up in the second picture!!! and that first one!! eee!!! Cuteness overload!!!   And your DH is too funny! A REAL man kisses and tears up over a boxer puppy!


----------



## courtneyh

Mommy2APrincess said:


> WOW - boxer lovers and purse lovers!!! This is sooooo awesome. Here are photos of my boxer baby.....
> 
> The day we brought her home....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few weeks later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And our baby today...


 
OMG adorable!!! I love the first picture!!! I just want to kiss that little nose!


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> So we never did get a second bed for maggie and stinky--no time. But i felt SO bad, when maggie was hogging the bed, because I turned around and Stinky was sleeping on a tiny box! There was a piece of fabric inside, so he thought it was for him..it broke my heart!


 
hahahh i love the second picture of stinky!!!


----------



## Izznit

courtneyh said:


> hahahh i love the second picture of stinky!!!



lol , i do too. :shame: We're going to go get another bed today ...smaller, as there's obviously no need for a bigger one. One ends up getting the whole bed anyway.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izz ^ I love how Stinky sleeps in the box. It would break my heart too! For the most part my boxers sleep anywhere...against a wall, under the table, on the grass. Such lazy dogs when they want to be. 

Mommy2A - Can I tell you how adorable your girl is!!! I love the sad snuggle face!


----------



## Voodoo

Everyone's pics and videos are so wonderful!  I love this thread!!


----------



## Voodoo

What a sleepy boy....






Sheesh...can't a Boxer Doggie get a nap without a flash in his face????


----------



## bnjj

Great pix and vids everyone.


----------



## Izznit

How cute voodoo!!!!!! lol, he looks SO unamused in the second pic!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> How cute voodoo!!!!!! lol, he looks SO unamused in the second pic!


 
I know!


----------



## Voodoo

This pic _slays_ me.....that big ol' Boxer in that box haha


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Voodoo said:


> What a sleepy boy....
> 
> 
> Sheesh...can't a Boxer Doggie get a nap without a flash in his face????


 
LOL.....I just took this photo of Myrtle the other day.....











She was so zonked that she never did wake up - she was swimming all day.


----------



## Izznit

^^ AWWWWW! I love their chops when they're upside down... They fall to the side and look like wings


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> This pic _slays_ me.....that big ol' Boxer in that box haha



I know...but we got another bed yesterday! So no more boxes for Stinky. He got extra love...poor thing...





And does anybody know about dogs and depression? Maggie's been funny lately. She always sits by the door. She never did that. She'll be excited for a few minutes, then be 'sad', as in she'll ignore us and won't let us pet her.


----------



## GTOFan

Izznit, your baby in a box is soooooo adorable!

Mommy2APrincess, the pix and video are great.  Love the sleeping Myrtle.  Unfortunately, my Harley's not-so-fond of the pool.

Voodoo, fab pix of Duke, he is soooooo cute, I just want to squeeze him!


----------



## boxermom

Some more wonderful pics.  I have a couple I'll try to re-size tonight of Sabo.

*Mommy2APrincess*, I love your pics--what an adorable pup and handsome dog now.  Wow, you had 2 that lived to 11.5!  That's old for Boxers. Our 2nd Boxer lived that long and we were taking him to a specialist who said he didn't have any liver scans of other Boxers that old to compare with.  Our first female senior rescue to everyone's best guess was probably 12+ when she died.  And active to the last couple days.  Wish it was always like that.

*Izz*, absolutely dogs can be depressed.  Boxers are unusually tuned in to what's happening in the family.  Has anything changed in the family or the household routine?  Is someone gone who's usually around?  Otherwise, might she be ill?  If the change in behavior, esp not wanting to be fussed over/petted, lasts I'd definitely get a general check-up at the vet even if it isn't "time" for a general exam.  Maybe some bloodwork will turn up something.  Hopefully this is just temporary.  I remember our dogs getting sad when the boys went back to college; it took awhile to adjust.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Some more wonderful pics. I have a couple I'll try to re-size tonight of Sabo.


 
Yay! I'd love to see some new pics of your gorgeous boy!



boxermom said:


> I remember our dogs getting sad when the boys went back to college; it took awhile to adjust.


 
Oh my goodness...this made me


----------



## Izznit

So I guess buying a second bed proved useless...atleast today. Someone forgot to separate them!


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> *Izz*, absolutely dogs can be depressed.  Boxers are *unusually tuned in to what's happening in the family*.  Has anything changed in the family or the household routine?  Is someone gone who's usually around?  Otherwise, might she be ill?  If the change in behavior, esp not wanting to be fussed over/petted, lasts I'd definitely get a general check-up at the vet even if it isn't "time" for a general exam.  Maybe some bloodwork will turn up something.  Hopefully this is just temporary.  I remember our dogs getting sad when the boys went back to college; it took awhile to adjust.




Yeah, I was shocked when I first realized that. But I haven't noticed anything different. It's been the same routine for nearly two years, and then one day she just started sitting by the door, away from all of us. She has been there ever since...we thought she wasn't getting enough love, [Stinky makes his presence KNOWN, the first one to greet us] so I will always go to maggie after Stinky... Maybe a trip to the doctor's will be necessary....


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> So I guess buying a second bed proved useless...atleast today. Someone forgot to separate them!


 

hahaha! everytime i look at pictures of stinky sleeping, i want to snuggle with him!


----------



## ranskimmie

This is the best thread on the entire forum!! When ever Im having an icky day I come here to see all of your ADORABLE boxer babies and get the giggles all over again.  GOD BLESS BOXERS!!! I love every single one of your little clowns!!!
Yay boxermom more pics of Sabo coming soon!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Oh yes I forgot to ask this question.  I've noticed some of your boxer babies love to swim I have heard that boxers can not swim because they are so chest heavy so I never even tried putting Masai in our pool.  Well.....I tried a couple of days ago and it nearly gave her a heart attackI felt just awful and never ever want to try this again. Am I just way too late since she is almost 2 yrs. old now?  Do I ever have a chance of her liking to swim?  I'd really love to teach Coal (boxer baby #2) he is only 2 months old but I dont want to scare him either.  
We are such river, beach, boat kind of a family and my furbabies LOVE going on boat rides but I guess the whole water idea is out?  IDK any suggestions would be great!  DH and I thought about getting doggie life jackets to help them float.  What do you think?


----------



## ranskimmie

I just about peed myself on this one.  This is freakin' AWSOME!!!!


----------



## Izznit

ranskimmie said:


> Oh yes I forgot to ask this question.  I've noticed some of your boxer babies love to swim I have heard that boxers can not swim because they are so chest heavy so I never even tried putting Masai in our pool.  Well.....I tried a couple of days ago and it nearly gave her a heart attackI felt just awful and never ever want to try this again. Am I just way too late since she is almost 2 yrs. old now?  Do I ever have a chance of her liking to swim?  I'd really love to teach Coal (boxer baby #2) he is only 2 months old but I dont want to scare him either.
> We are such river, beach, boat kind of a family and my furbabies LOVE going on boat rides but I guess the whole water idea is out?  IDK any suggestions would be great!  DH and I thought about getting doggie life jackets to help them float.  What do you think?



We have a little plastic pool for maggie and stinky. We have to put them in there, but once they're in they love it. They go to the doggie beach and play in the water, but they refuse to swim. [as soon as their feet don't touch the ground, they stop]

I don't think it could ever be too late to introduce them to the water. I would suggest a doggie life jacket to help them float, but if it stresses out your baby too much i wouldn't suggest it. Last thing you need is for them to get traumatized. haha stinky's a little diva--he won't get his paws wet. The grass could be wet from morning dew and he won't go on it. If he does, he jumps from spot to spot.


----------



## ranskimmie

Izznit said:


> We have a little plastic pool for maggie and stinky. We have to put them in there, but once they're in they love it. They go to the doggie beach and play in the water, but they refuse to swim. [as soon as their feet don't touch the ground, they stop]
> 
> I don't think it could ever be too late to introduce them to the water. I would suggest a doggie life jacket to help them float, but if it stresses out your baby too much i wouldn't suggest it. Last thing you need is for them to get traumatized. haha stinky's a little diva--he won't get his paws wet. The grass could be wet from morning dew and he won't go on it. If he does, he jumps from spot to spot.


 
The kiddy pool is o.k. with Masai....she runs like a bat out of hell jump in and right back out again.  It is so darned funny!  Think I might just try the doggie life vest in our pool and if they seem scared at all, that will be it.  We'll just stick to dry land and kiddy pools!


----------



## boxermom

I need to get some action shots of Sabo, but it's easier to get a photo when he's sleeping. After we get up and before I make the bed he likes to be on the bed. Usually I have an old sheet to put on the bed, otherwise we have short brown hairs and drool on everything.


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Sabo!!   You make me so happy!!! You so deserve the good life!!!


----------



## Izznit

I want to cuddle with Sabo!!! He's so handsome! I love the way he's colored, too!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

ranskimmie said:


> Am I just way too late since she is almost 2 yrs. old now? Do I ever have a chance of her liking to swim?  What do you think?


 
I don't think it's too late.  With our "original" girls, even though they were from the same litter, we got Uno when they were a year old.  So, by the time Roxie was a pro swimmer that second summer we had her, it was the first time Uno had seen water - they were 1.5 years old. We didn't have a pool at the time, so we had to go to the nearby lake.  It took nearly the whole summer, but Uno finally got it.  We had to hold her tummy and teach her how to move her legs, because when she'd try to do it on her own, she'd move her front legs in the same direction and her hind legs in the same direction (as opposed to "dog paddling") and would end up sinking.

With the "new" girls, we just worked with them for a few weekends this Spring to get them used to the pool, and they figured out how to swim (and jump from the sides) on their own.

Here's a video of Myrtle and Pixel swimming in our pool last weekend:


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aww they are good swimmers! I can't imagine Duke ever doing this.... he pouts if he has to go potty when it's raining and he looks like you are about to beat him with a stick when we put him in the tub.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Wow...didn't come on TPF for two days (I know I know..) and look at all this stuff!! Love the pictures everyone! Sabo is so cute! He is living the good life that's for sure!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> I need to get some action shots of Sabo, but it's easier to get a photo when he's sleeping. After we get up and before I make the bed he likes to be on the bed. Usually I have an old sheet to put on the bed, otherwise we have short brown hairs and drool on everything.


 
I like sleepy boxer pics better anyways!  Sabo is so adorable.  I know what you mean about the old sheet, I call it a hair sheet.  I keep one on the couch that Daisy gets on at all times, that short Boxer hair is impossible to get up with a lint roller!


----------



## ranskimmie

Boxermom-Looks like Sabo is on Cloud 9.  I think he is just precious!! Thanks for the pics!
Mommytoaprincess-Thank you so much! Your videos are so awsome!  Im just in awe when I see boxers jump in a pool!  Im going to give it a try this weekend! Wish us luck.  And keep those videos coming they are so darned adorable!


----------



## Izznit

I was reading the thread and a thought crossed my mind...

*What main forum do you lovely boxer lovers hang out in/check frequently? other than this one of course?*

Just curious!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Izznit said:


> I was reading the thread and a thought crossed my mind...
> 
> *What main forum do you lovely boxer lovers hang out in/check frequently? other than this one of course?*
> 
> Just curious!


 
I'm new to tPF, but I find myself in the main LV forum, the Galliera Club House, and the Beauty Bar.  But, the best one is this one, of course!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

*Izznit*, I'm all over a bunch of them--most of Playground (Gen Disc, Health, Relationships, Bon Voyage, sometimes in TV), frequent checks in Handbags, but most often in Bottega Veneta.

Animalicious is my daily stop, though.  Happy, sad and lots of great pics and videos. and the nicest people!


----------



## Voodoo

This thread and Tano are my haunts!

All I know is that on the entire Animal subforum only the Bunny Thread has more posts and us Boxer Babes and no one else is even close.


----------



## ranskimmie

Heya' Iznet!
You'll find me in Hermes drooling, Rebecca Minkoff and in between I go to handbags and purses and general discussion.
But I dont think there is a day I miss this awsome boxer thread.  This is where I have met my most closest and dear friends on TPF!


----------



## Izznit

How exciting! Lovelies from all over! 

I'm usually in the MJ forum, and now I find myself in Chanel a wee bit... But this is the one I visit the most!


----------



## courtneyh

quick update...

moses has his 1st vet apt!!! the vet said he looks great!!! the only issue is the food switch, we went from nutrisource (what breeder uses) and we switced to innova puppy, which is way to rich for the little guy....so hes on a chicken and brown rice diet for the next day or so and then back to the original food the breeder said to use!

so other than that hes doing great, hes 11 lbs!!! and he goes for his 2nd set of shots in about 2 weeks!!!


----------



## boxermom

*courtneyh*, that's good to hear. He looks awesome!

*Izznit*, not to disrespect any other designer forums, but the limited time I've spent in the MJ forum (I have just one M by MJ turnlock bowler from 2 yrs ago) has been totally enjoyable. What a nice bunch of people on that subforum!  I'm sure others are great too, I just don't go on all of them. BV is my designer home and I think we're pretty nice too, but just wanted to mention you MJ people are some of my favorites here.

*Ranskimmie*, what would we do without our daily Boxer fix????

*Voodoo*, you help keep our post count up!  I always love seeing your "kids"!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> *Voodoo*, you help keep our post count up! I always love seeing your "kids"!


 

They keep supplying me with material!


----------



## ranskimmie

*Ranskimmie*, what would we do without our daily Boxer fix????




I would


----------



## Izznit

ranskimmie said:


> *Ranskimmie*, what would we do without our daily Boxer fix????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would



no kidding...


----------



## courtneyh

quick update...

moses has his 1st vet apt!!! the vet said he looks great!!! the only issue is the food switch, we went from nutrisource (what breeder uses) and we switced to innova puppy, which is way to rich for the little guy....so hes on a chicken and brown rice diet for the next day or so and then back to the original food the breeder said to use!

so other than that hes doing great, hes 11 lbs!!! and he goes for his 2nd set of shots in about 2 weeks!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I used to roam around MJ forum a lot too. I'm really all over the place though - the blog posts, Tano, MJ, LV, Handbags and Purses, Money Talks, General, Beauty...I love it all!!

Of course my first and last stop is always the Boxer thread. I keep forgetting to take pictures of Bindi and Rocky but hopefully I can post some tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Of course my first and last stop is always the Boxer thread. I keep forgetting to take pictures of Bindi and Rocky but *hopefully I can post some tonight/tomorrow*.


 

 Please!!!


----------



## Izznit

We need more pics of our furbabies! Got to keep our count up, right Voodoo?!


----------



## courtneyh

moses sleeping this morning!

he is growing so fast, i have more pics but i have to upload them!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awwwww!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> We need more pics of our furbabies! Got to keep our count up, right Voodoo?!


 

Bahahaha yeah we do, Izz!!


----------



## boxermom

courtneyh said:


> moses sleeping this morning!
> 
> he is growing so fast, i have more pics but i have to upload them!


 

I LOVE his pink toes! Moses is so adorable. When we had puppies, it seemed like that wonderful stage went by in a flash and they were grown before you knew it.  At the time though, I wondered if they would ever stop chewing what they shouldn't be, peeing in the house, etc.

*Kimmie*, we need more pics of Coal!
*BagsRmylife*, ditto. More pics of your adorable cuties!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Pixel thinks she's like a small cat who easily fits atop the back cushions of our couch - this has been her FAVORITE place to sleep ever since she was a little pup.  I'll have to find photos of her when she was little and snoozing in this exact spot.  Here she is just the other day...







How could anyone resist squishing and kissing this muzzle.....


----------



## courtneyh

boxermom said:


> I LOVE his pink toes! Moses is so adorable. When we had puppies, it seemed like that wonderful stage went by in a flash and they were grown before you knew it. At the time though, I wondered if they would ever stop chewing what they shouldn't be, peeing in the house, etc.
> 
> *Kimmie*, we need more pics of Coal!
> *BagsRmylife*, ditto. More pics of your adorable cuties!


 
ahhhhh the chewinggggg! he chews everythinggg! hes getting better but still, i took an old dish rag and cut it into strips and tied each strip in a knot and soaked them in water and put them in the freezer, he seems to really enjoy them!

he seems to love to bite fingers and toes the most....man o man does that hurt!


----------



## courtneyh

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Pixel thinks she's like a small cat who easily fits atop the back cushions of our couch - this has been her FAVORITE place to sleep ever since she was a little pup. I'll have to find photos of her when she was little and snoozing in this exact spot. Here she is just the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could anyone resist squishing and kissing this muzzle.....


 
OMG thats so adorable! I definatly wanna see pics of her when she was little sleeping there!

i love how they find a favorite place to sleep!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww look at all the boxer doggies sleeping!! Love it! Doggie days of summer!

On another note...did anyone watch "America's Greatest Dog" last night? PRESLEY won again!!! With that other girl with the blond..LoL..name is not coming to mind. Presley follows commands so well! And he's a pretty calm boxer for being a year and half. You can really see how the dog is just like is owner with that show.

How about you gals? Are you boxers like you?? I can see that Bindi acts much more like me and Rocky acts a lot more like DH.


----------



## Voodoo

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Pixel thinks she's like a small cat who easily fits atop the back cushions of our couch - this has been her FAVORITE place to sleep ever since she was a little pup. I'll have to find photos of her when she was little and snoozing in this exact spot. Here she is just the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could anyone resist squishing and kissing this muzzle.....


 
OMG I love it when they try to "get small" hahahahah

And that face...I wanna put my head right next to her and pat that super soft spot right where her forehead wrinkles.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awww look at all the boxer doggies sleeping!! Love it! Doggie days of summer!
> 
> On another note...did anyone watch "America's Greatest Dog" last night? PRESLEY won again!!! With that other girl with the blond..LoL..name is not coming to mind. Presley follows commands so well! And he's a pretty calm boxer for being a year and half. You can really see how the dog is just like is owner with that show.
> 
> How about you gals? Are you boxers like you?? I can see that Bindi acts much more like me and Rocky acts a lot more like DH.


 
I do think Daisy acts like me too!  

OMG after Presley and his super hot owner won and he bent down to give Presley a hug, Presley opened his mouth really wide and started barking/growling like he wanted to play. Daisy does that exact same thing and I just thought it was her.


----------



## cascratchfever

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Pixel thinks she's like a small cat who easily fits atop the back cushions of our couch - this has been her FAVORITE place to sleep ever since she was a little pup. I'll have to find photos of her when she was little and snoozing in this exact spot. Here she is just the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could anyone resist squishing and kissing this muzzle.....


 
AWWWW  I love that she's on the back of the couch!  You have got to post one of her when she was a puppy doing the same thing.  Pixel is so pretty and I love her big brown eyes.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ Her head is so round! LoL...I LOVE IT!


----------



## ranskimmie

Awww....Mommy2aprincess...Pixel is sooooo purty!! She looks so snuggly and sweet!
Boxermom! I'll get a couple more snaps of my baby Coal.  Took him to the vet today for shots and hes still a little guy weighing only 11.8 lbs.  He is a true doll! His personality is just as sweet and funny as my Masai girl!!  I'll go get a couple of pics for ya right now!


----------



## ranskimmie

My little Coal is still little but growing so fast! Here is a pic of him with his baby (shark) Masia is sharing her blanket and Coal is sharing his baby lol!


----------



## cascratchfever

Coal and Masai are so adorable together!


----------



## Voodoo

Aw Kimmie.... Kiss yer babes for me!   They are so great!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awww look at all the boxer doggies sleeping!! Love it! Doggie days of summer!
> 
> On another note...did anyone watch "America's Greatest Dog" last night? PRESLEY won again!!! With that other girl with the blond..LoL..name is not coming to mind. Presley follows commands so well! And he's a pretty calm boxer for being a year and half. You can really see how the dog is just like is owner with that show.
> 
> How about you gals? Are you boxers like you?? I can see that Bindi acts much more like me and Rocky acts a lot more like DH.



Kimmie your babies are so cute!!! All the boxers in this thread are cute...

And greatest american dog! I was so happy when presley won! I hope they win the whole competition. My Mum says I'm biased, but I don't think so---he really does seem to have the most control/affection/best relationship with his baby! And they're both super cute [the owner and dog!]... 

That blond girl was so annoying! I noticed how he kept trying to calm her down during that task. haha


----------



## ranskimmie

Thank you ladies!! Coal is sooo dirty in these pics.  He and Masai got into a little mischief while playing in the back yard.  I have a barrel full of dry dirt Im getting ready to plant flowers in......well, Masai decided to dig like crazy and it flew all over Coal and the back porch!  When I found them Coal was rolling all in the dirt and Masai was laying in the barrel! Little trouble makers I tell ya!


----------



## courtneyh

ranskimmie said:


> My little Coal is still little but growing so fast! Here is a pic of him with his baby (shark) Masia is sharing her blanket and Coal is sharing his baby lol!


 
awwwwwww!!!!! sooo cute!


----------



## Izznit

ranskimmie said:


> Thank you ladies!! Coal is sooo dirty in these pics.  He and Masai got into a little mischief while playing in the back yard.  I have a barrel full of dry dirt Im getting ready to plant flowers in......well, Masai decided to dig like crazy and it flew all over Coal and the back porch!  When I found them Coal was rolling all in the dirt and Masai was laying in the barrel! Little trouble makers I tell ya!



i bet you couldn't stay mad at them because they were so darn cute!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Izznit said:


> i bet you couldn't stay mad at them because they were so darn cute!!!


 
Thats for sure.  I know its bad, but I have a really hard time scolding them so thats where DH comes in.  Im the nice parent lol! Or you could just say.....Im the sucker!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

I found them....the photos of Pixel last year when she first fell asleep atop the pillows in the corner of our couch.....


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

And, here's a "baby photo" of our little Pixel when she was a pup....


----------



## Izznit

^^OH MY GOODNESS THAT'S JUST DARLING! and the PACIFIER!!!!  cuteness overload!!!!! all your pics of pixel are just so DARN CUTE! especially the sleeping ones...


----------



## mm16

Mommy2APrincess said:


> I found them....the photos of Pixel last year when she first fell asleep atop the pillows in the corner of our couch.....


 

OMGoodness! These are the cutest pics Ive seen! So sweet!


----------



## courtneyh

Mommy2APrincess said:


> And, here's a "baby photo" of our little Pixel when she was a pup....


 
OMGGGGG! ADORABLE !!!


----------



## boxermom

I was away (visiting grandkids in VA) for the weekend so it's a big treat to come back to all the new photos of everyone's Boxer babies!

They do find the darndest spots to sleep.  Pixel is adorable!

Kimmie, Sabo likes to dig, so I don't even want to think about the mess 2 Boxers could create getting into dirt!

Our grandson who is 2 1/2, was disappointed Sabo didn't come too LOL!  He says, "Sabo likes me". They will visit Labor Day weekend. I'll do my best to get pics of them together.  Kids and Boxers are made for each other!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awwww too cute!!! Looking at all these pics makes me want another boxer puppy!!!

But for your enjoyment...here's updated pics of Bindi and Rocky from the weekend! I love the sad faces!


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awwww too cute!!! Looking at all these pics makes me want another boxer puppy!!!
> 
> But for your enjoyment...here's updated pics of Bindi and Rocky from the weekend! I love the sad faces!


 
They are great looking together!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi is almost as big as Rocky now. I don't think he's going to get bigger. Bindi on the other hand is growing into a small horse. I love how Rocky's ears are so big and Bindi's look so little. They're my snuggle buggles!


----------



## ranskimmie

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awwww too cute!!! Looking at all these pics makes me want another boxer puppy!!!
> 
> But for your enjoyment...here's updated pics of Bindi and Rocky from the weekend! I love the sad faces!


 
Oh my gosh! They are just as sweet as they can be!!

mommy2aprincess- That picture of pixel with her pasifier is the cutes pic ever!!


----------



## ranskimmie

This needs to be submitted for some type of most adorable puppy pic! I think it will take grand prize!!


----------



## Izznit

How cute! I'm just wondering what they're looking at...?


----------



## Izznit

Found some more pics! They're so out of order [the photos i post], but i go through files and they just show up! [i'm very unorganized when it comes to files and folders]  We don't usually cloth them, but there was a doggy easter parade, and this was the dress prototype. there's another one of her somewhere in the easter dress...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

They were looking at treats (T-Bones to be exact). It's the only way I could get them to sit together and stay still long enough to take a picture.

Izznt, I love that picture of Stinky! Bindi's nose was pink when she was tiny to! I love the silly sideways pictures!


----------



## boxermom

I love them all!  When they are puppies, their coat is so silky and the nose is mostly pink.

when we lived in n. Illinois, in cold weather sometimes we put shirts or jackets on our Boxers. I had a fleece jacket I had to alter to fit them. Nothing in the stores will fit a Boxer with their deep chests.  I never sew, but there I was, sewing an extra tab so the fleece would go around the dog!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Izznit said:


> Found some more pics! They're so out of order [the photos i post], but i go through files and they just show up! [i'm very unorganized when it comes to files and folders]  We don't usually cloth them, but there was a doggy easter parade, and this was the dress prototype. there's another one of her somewhere in the easter dress...


 

Sooooooo cuuuuute - I was to kiss those sweet little muzzles!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awwww too cute!!! Looking at all these pics makes me want another boxer puppy!!!
> 
> But for your enjoyment...here's updated pics of Bindi and Rocky from the weekend! I love the sad faces!


 
Your babies are adorable!!!!  DH and I were just talking about wanting a brindle boxer - very cute!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

ranskimmie said:


> This needs to be submitted for some type of most adorable puppy pic! I think it will take grand prize!!


 
Well, if you find me a contest to enter, I'll split the prize with you!!!


----------



## ranskimmie

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Well, if you find me a contest to enter, I'll split the prize with you!!!


 

LOL!!
O.K. so I already have my 2 boxer babies and all of these pics make me want to go get 10 more!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!! ALL of these pics are just melting me!!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

ranskimmie said:


> LOL!!
> O.K. so I already have my 2 boxer babies and all of these pics make me want to go get 10 more!!!! AHHHHHHH!!!! ALL of these pics are just melting me!!!


 
Boxers are totally like Lay's potato chips - you can't have just one (or two)!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

You really can't! A lot of boxer owners have two boxers or more. 

I don't know if you guys remember about the little runt boxer I met at the dog park a while ago. Turns out they live 2 blocks from our house and we've met up with them a few times. Well they just got a puppy!!!! An adorable little fawn black face boxer girl named Lucy. She is the cutest little chunky puppy! I'm going to take pictures when I see her again.

I agree that boxers are very addicting....


----------



## courtneyh

hey boxer lovers!!!

i am wondering how many times a day you fed your little guys/girls and how much. we have been giving moses 1/2 or a little under 3 times a day and then once hes 4 months 2 times a day.

but hes growing really fast and it seems like hes bulking up...is this ok? granted he got him when he was 7 weeks old and was tiny then!

thanks for the help!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

courtneyh said:


> hey boxer lovers!!!
> 
> i am wondering how many times a day you fed your little guys/girls and how much. we have been giving moses 1/2 or a little under 3 times a day and then once hes 4 months 2 times a day.
> 
> but hes growing really fast and it seems like hes bulking up...is this ok? granted he got him when he was 7 weeks old and was tiny then!
> 
> thanks for the help!


 
We feed our girls twice a day - once at 6 am and once at 6 pm.  They eat from the same bowl and we put in 4 scoops of kibble with a dash of warm water and sometimes a tablespoon of wet food for a treat.  They are approximately 1.5 years old, and Myrtle (Boston) is about 20 pounds and Pixel is 46.5 pounds.  I don't quite remember what we fed them a year ago - isn't that sad that I can't remember???  When we brought Pixel home at 8 weeks old, Myrtle was already 5 months old.  I'm pretty sure we always fed them together and just kept Myrtle on puppy food a little bit longer.  We probably put in 1.5 to 2 scoops and still kept them on the 6 am and 6 pm schedule in the very beginning.  Then, as they started to grow, we gradually increased the portion to 4 scoops.


----------



## courtneyh

Mommy2APrincess said:


> We feed our girls twice a day - once at 6 am and once at 6 pm. They eat from the same bowl and we put in 4 scoops of kibble with a dash of warm water and sometimes a tablespoon of wet food for a treat. They are approximately 1.5 years old, and Myrtle (Boston) is about 20 pounds and Pixel is 46.5 pounds. I don't quite remember what we fed them a year ago - isn't that sad that I can't remember??? When we brought Pixel home at 8 weeks old, Myrtle was already 5 months old. I'm pretty sure we always fed them together and just kept Myrtle on puppy food a little bit longer. We probably put in 1.5 to 2 scoops and still kept them on the 6 am and 6 pm schedule in the very beginning. Then, as they started to grow, we gradually increased the portion to 4 scoops.


 
thankss!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I used to feed Bindi three times a day when she was smaller. We adopted Rocky when he was about 8 months so he was only eating twice a day. They eat twice a day now but sometimes I see them looking into their empty bowl and I'll put 1-2 cups just in case they are hungry. Usually though I feed them in the morning before work, sometimes they get hungry around 6 when I get home and then at night after we go to the park/walk they get really hungry. Bindi is about 55lbs right now and so is Rocky. I think Bindi maybe a little overweight but she looks good bulky. She also runs around a lot. I feed them kibble with warm water in the morning and canned food at night or vice versa.


----------



## courtneyh

BagsRmyLife said:


> I used to feed Bindi three times a day when she was smaller. We adopted Rocky when he was about 8 months so he was only eating twice a day. They eat twice a day now but sometimes I see them looking into their empty bowl and I'll put 1-2 cups just in case they are hungry. Usually though I feed them in the morning before work, sometimes they get hungry around 6 when I get home and then at night after we go to the park/walk they get really hungry. Bindi is about 55lbs right now and so is Rocky. I think Bindi maybe a little overweight but she looks good bulky. She also runs around a lot. I feed them kibble with warm water in the morning and canned food at night or vice versa.


 
thanks! the vet said we could go to 2 times a day once he is about 4 months! 

moses gets really hungry too after we play outside at night, so ill give him a little bit as like a snack!


----------



## cascratchfever

I just leave Daisy's food out all day.  I give her 3 cups of food a day and she weighs about 48 lbs.  If I add wet food or cottage cheese in as a treat, she does eat her food up right then and she only eats that once.  She's never really touches her food in the morning, she likes to eat around 5 or 6 pm everyday.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Cottage cheese??? 

I'm going to try that one. I give them a small bowl of plain yogurt or cream cheese sometimes (and of course peanut butter). Rocky also likes to munch on carrots.

What other human food do you guys feed your boxers??


----------



## Izznit

^^Maggie and Stinky *LOVE* peanut butter! And that sideways pic of Bindi is so cute!!!! 

For dinner, we always add chicken to their kibble or dry food. We give them un-salted meat patties from in-n-out every once in a while, too... 

For breakfast, they eat bagels with cream cheese and liver paste [haha], and before their bagel phase, they had toast with eggs for breakfast...recently they've stopped eating breakfast. 

For snacks/treats, Stinky eats oatmeal crisps from ikea, likes cheez-its, and he LOVes hob-nobs! Maggie is rather picky, and mostly eats the doggie treats. 

OH. and they love ice cream...! 

This is all in moderation, so it kind of lessens the unhealthiness...haha


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> ^^Maggie and Stinky *LOVE* peanut butter! And that sideways pic of Bindi is so cute!!!!
> 
> For dinner, we always add chicken to their kibble or dry food. We give them un-salted meat patties from in-n-out every once in a while, too...
> 
> For breakfast, they eat bagels with cream cheese and liver paste [haha], and before their bagel phase, they had toast with eggs for breakfast...recently they've stopped eating breakfast.
> 
> For snacks/treats, Stinky eats oatmeal crisps from ikea, likes cheez-its, and he LOVes hob-nobs! Maggie is rather picky, and mostly eats the doggie treats.
> 
> OH. and they love ice cream...!
> 
> This is all in moderation, so it kind of lessens the unhealthiness...haha


 
i love it! i can see moses totally loving food like this too, when we eat dinner i sware he drools all over the place and sits right next to us hoping something will drop to the floor!


----------



## Izznit

^^yep! Stinky will put his head on my lap, and before I know it, his drool soaks through my jeans onto my legs. It's gross but i can't stay mad at him. Maggie on the other hand uses her hand and kind of taps us on the leg/arm/whatever she can reach. It hurts, but I can't stay mad at her either...she always 'apologizes' by giving us a kiss


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> ^^yep! Stinky will put his head on my lap, and before I know it, his drool soaks through my jeans onto my legs. It's gross but i can't stay mad at him. Maggie on the other hand uses her hand and kind of taps us on the leg/arm/whatever she can reach. It hurts, but I can't stay mad at her either...she always 'apologizes' by giving us a kiss


 
i cant stay mad at moses either! he was being so crazy last night and biting everything, so i put him in the kitchen ( we have it gated off) and he sat there and gave me this look and my  melted!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi and Rocky drool all over the place too. If they come running up to me when I get home and go around my legs...next thing I know I have wet spots all over my jeans. Nice wet welcome home!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Cottage cheese???
> 
> I'm going to try that one. I give them a small bowl of plain yogurt or cream cheese sometimes (and of course peanut butter). Rocky also likes to munch on carrots.
> 
> What other human food do you guys feed your boxers??


 
Daisy gets cottage cheese, peanut butter, all fruit except citrus fruits and grapes, all veggies except onions, and she LOVES doritos and pancakes lol.  I try to keep those two foods to a minimum but as soon as she hears a bag of chips crinkle, she comes running!  I make pancakes every saturday morning and I gave her the pancake that I messed up on once and now she begs for them and I don't have to heart to tell her no lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

We never gave Bindi and Rocky chips but I've heard that they get addicting for dogs. I shouldn't be eating them either so we don't keep them in the house too much. I once gave Bindi a huge broccoli head to chew on because she kept staring at me when I was cooking. She enjoyed it though most of it just ended up in pieces all over the floor.


----------



## cascratchfever

Yeah don't start the chip thing!  Now Daisy just stares at you while you eat them and licks her lips over and over.  That's funny that Bindi liked the brocolli!  Daisy wasn't a huge fan of it, she does like cauliflower although it ends up in little pieces all over the floor too.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

How come all of sudden we got a quiet day in the Boxerworld? Where's the all boxers at????


----------



## Izznit

^^My babies haven't done anything out of the ordinary--just sleep all day. oh!

cutest thing, stinky was dreaming, and I think he was running in that dream, because I looked at his feet and it looked like he was galloping! but he was knocked out! Mags did that the other day, too...got it on video, hehe :shame:


----------



## Mustlovedogs

My Mooch was SO sick the other night that I had to take her to the emergency room......HI, $700!!!!  She has a respiratory infection and literally could not breathe!  Her nose is full of YUCK and she is coughing a lot. She was om Oxygen for several hours. They put her on Antibiotics and something for her cough.  I am wondering how long until she's better? She's been on the meds (Including wazoo injections they gave her Friday night at the ER) for 2 days now.  She is better but I was hoping her breathing would be better and not so labored.  Any advice??
Thanks!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Mustlovedogs said:


> My Mooch was SO sick the other night that I had to take her to the emergency room......HI, $700!!!! She has a respiratory infection and literally could not breathe! Her nose is full of YUCK and she is coughing a lot. She was om Oxygen for several hours. They put her on Antibiotics and something for her cough. I am wondering how long until she's better? She's been on the meds (Including wazoo injections they gave her Friday night at the ER) for 2 days now. She is better but I was hoping her breathing would be better and not so labored. Any advice??
> Thanks!


 
Sorry, I don't have any advice, but I sure hope she recovers very soon.  We'll be thinking about her!!!!!!  HUGS to you both!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

That's awful!  Poor baby. I have no advice; just keep the vet informed if you're worried. I hope she's better very soon.


----------



## courtneyh

Mustlovedogs said:


> My Mooch was SO sick the other night that I had to take her to the emergency room......HI, $700!!!! She has a respiratory infection and literally could not breathe! Her nose is full of YUCK and she is coughing a lot. She was om Oxygen for several hours. They put her on Antibiotics and something for her cough. I am wondering how long until she's better? She's been on the meds (Including wazoo injections they gave her Friday night at the ER) for 2 days now. She is better but I was hoping her breathing would be better and not so labored. Any advice??
> Thanks!


 
awwwwww! i hope she gets better soon!


----------



## boxermom

I'll tell you why we're quiet in my neck of the woods--It's Hot!!!!

We're exhausted from 95 degree days and 80% humidity last week and another week coming up with the same. Sabo just takes short walks and naps, and I don't have a lot of energy either.


----------



## bnjj

My niece recently got a boxer doggie.  I'm going to visit her tomorrow and will try to remember to take my camera.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ OO new pictures!! Can't wait!

Mustlovedogs- hope your doggie is feeling better!

Boxermom- it's been hot here in nyc too. It's really the dog days of summer, they've been in the backyard laying around in the shade for the most part.


**Update on America's Greatest Dog- Presley didn't win the challenge this week, but they had a photo shot for all of the pups and his shot was doing the good ole' boxer jump! I love this show!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ OO new pictures!! Can't wait!
> 
> Mustlovedogs- hope your doggie is feeling better!
> 
> Boxermom- it's been hot here in nyc too. It's really the dog days of summer, they've been in the backyard laying around in the shade for the most part.
> 
> 
> * **Update on America's Greatest Dog- Presley didn't win the challenge this week, but they had a photo shot for all of the pups and his shot was doing the good ole' boxer jump! I love this show!*



I've been watching it religiously...:shame: Granted, the pic they did wasn't too original, but it was darn good! I think it captured joyous excellently...well...for a boxer atleast


----------



## boxermom

I didn't know they switched the show from Thursday to Wednesday!  Our local newspaper pre-printed tv schedule didn't have it correctly either so I missed last weeks show. I was sad to se that the bulldog, Tillman, was voted off. I liked him.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It was really said to see Tillman leave!! Although you have to say that he was taking it pretty easy with the challenges (but Tillman is ADORABLE!). Meanwhile...that mean girl with the schnauzer should have left. Her picture didn't look like anything, just the dog staring...:s


----------



## Voodoo

I have missed you guys and this thread so much!!! It was the part of tPF I really really missed while we were in Denver!!!!

I have some new pics of my kids to post tonight!


----------



## boxermom

^^^^yay!!!!


----------



## bnjj

Introducing my niece's dog, Tyson.


----------



## mm16

so cute!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Bnjj....he's _gorgeous!_  What a sweetie!  Was he just a doll to be around??


----------



## Voodoo

Duke really missed Rachel while we were gone.  My uncle told me he would walk around the house looking for her.....awwwww....  He's very happy she's home.













*Did someone say "do you want some cheese?"*


----------



## bnjj

Cute pix, Voodoo.

Yes, Tyson is a sweetie and was fun to be around.  Funny how they fold themselves in half.

Is it normal for Tyson's "cheeks" to hang out like they do?


----------



## Voodoo

bnjj said:


> Cute pix, Voodoo.
> 
> Yes, Tyson is a sweetie and was fun to be around. Funny how they fold themselves in half.
> 
> Is it normal for Tyson's "cheeks" to hang out like they do?


 
Ahh I love the folding in half!!!  It still cracks me up when Duke does that!

I had to look back at your pics to know what you meant hehe...I don't think it's any big deal for his cheeks to look like that.... I've seen a bunch of different breeds who's mouths do that...Ranskimmie's boxer baby girl's tongue hangs out haha... ....I akin these things sort of like everyone's nose is different.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Voodoo said:


> Ahh I love the folding in half!!! It still cracks me up when Duke does that!
> 
> I had to look back at your pics to know what you meant hehe...I don't think it's any big deal for his cheeks to look like that.... I've seen a bunch of different breeds who's mouths do that...Ranskimmie's boxer baby girl's tongue hangs out haha... ....I akin these things sort of like everyone's nose is different.


 
Yeah, Mooch's tongue hangs out just like that and her mouth is the same, too.  Her tongue hangs out so bad that the tip is all dried out and rough! haha


----------



## boxermom

Love everyone's new photos!!!  Tyson is a love!  I'll bet Duke was lost without his sister.

We've had Boxers whose lips folded out like Tyson, whose jowls were really floppy and drooly. Sabo's tongue is so long it hangs out the side of his mouth when he sleeps. We've had one with the lower teeth sticking out like Masai.  They are all adorable.  Just means like us, they aren't perfect and it makes them cuter, I think.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

boxermom said:


> Love everyone's new photos!!! Tyson is a love! I'll bet Duke was lost without his sister.
> 
> We've had Boxers whose lips folded out like Tyson, whose jowls were really floppy and drooly. Sabo's tongue is so long it hangs out the side of his mouth when he sleeps. We've had one with the lower teeth sticking out like Masai. They are all adorable. Just means like us, they aren't perfect and it makes them cuter, I think.


 
Yeah TOTALLY cuter!  Mooch has the teeth sticking out, as well.  But her poor teeth are sort of ground down to nubbies.  I love her!


----------



## bnjj

Tyson has the under bite as well.


----------



## Izznit

bnjj said:


> Tyson has the under bite as well.




Maggie does, too! Sometimes her lip gets stuck so her lil teeth show...!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> Maggie does, too! Sometimes her lip gets stuck so her lil teeth show...!


 

OMG She's such a _doll!_


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Tyson is soooo handsome! He looks like a fun loving pup!

Duke is too cute...sometime Rocky's lip gets caught in his mouth and he has that whole Elvis look going on.

Maggie is really a doll! Her pink and black nose is too cute!


----------



## cascratchfever

I swear I could look at Boxer pics all day!  

Tyler is so handsome and Daisy's little bumpy lip things hang out like that when she's panting too lol.

I love Maggie's tiny bottom teeth!  Daisys two front bottom teeth are crooked and I melt everytime I see them!

I'm so glad that Duke got his sister back, who did he nap with while she was gone?


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> I'm so glad that Duke got his sister back, who did he nap with while she was gone?


 
My uncle said he just took up the entire couch to himself!


----------



## Izznit

So I have family visiting, and they have given my babies nicknames.

Maggie is 'fatness' and stinky is 'deaffy'



I was kind of shocked at first, but they use it in a cutesy name, like after or in the middle of babytalk...not sure how I feel about that!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> So I have family visiting, and they have given my babies nicknames.
> 
> Maggie is 'fatness' and stinky is 'deaffy'
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of shocked at first, but they use it in a cutesy name, like after or in the middle of babytalk...not sure how I feel about that!


 

Um wow.  I'd say no and no on those nicknames!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Maggie doesn't look fat!  I can't say anything though because DH"s nickname for one of my cats is fatty but he says it with love.  She's his absolute favorite pet, she's just a little (or a lot) overweight 

Now if DH ever tried calling me Fatty, that would be a different story!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^!! I have that nickname sometimes...sometimes it's chunky monkey..I don't find it cute AT ALL!.

Anyways..my brother calls Bindi - Bindi Bop! I think it's cute and I call Bindi and Rocky my Snuggle and Wuggle. Rocky gets to be Wuggle because he wiggles his butt around all the time!


----------



## Voodoo

We call Duke either "Big" or "Le Bee" (with terrible French accents).  When we first got him and he was 30+ pounds underweight we'd feed him three hearty meals a day and tell him "you must get big!" and "eat up so you'll get big!" so my DD just ran w/ that


----------



## Izznit

She's not too big, but compared to Stinky she is. He doesn't finish his food, so he's thinner than her[but still healthy!]...I just feel bad because she's a good girl and finishes her food, and then gets 'punished' for it...

If I were ever given a nickname that alluded to my weight, well... someone will pay!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> We call Duke either "Big" or "Le Bee" (with terrible French accents).  When we first got him and he was 30+ pounds underweight we'd feed him three hearty meals a day and tell him "you must get big!" and "eat up so you'll get big!" so my DD just ran w/ that



We say that to Stinky, but... that doesn't really work...haha


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> We say that to Stinky, but... that doesn't really work...haha


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Izznit said:


> Maggie does, too! Sometimes her lip gets stuck so her lil teeth show...!


 
ADORABLE!!!  I wanna kiss her!!!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

OMG - I took Pixel to the vet the other day for her yearly shots, and when the vet looked at her teeth, she told me I had to be careful of them because of how they were growing.  She said I had a couple of options:

1.  Keep an eye on them
2.  Have the suspect tooth/teeth extracted as a preventative measure
3.  Go to a doggie orthodontist and have braces put on her

LOL - have you EVER heard of a doggy orthodontist?!  Or have you ever seen braces on a dog?  I love my dogs, and I'd virtually do anything for them, but THAT is ridiculous.


----------



## Izznit

Maggie says 'thank you' for all the lovely compliments [i asked if she wanted to say thank you, she nodded]

I knew teaching her to nod would come in handy one day!!!

And shoot. She shouldn't be called 'fatness', rather 'CUTENESS'

all the boxers in this thread should be nicknamed 'cuteness'!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Mommy2APrincess said:


> OMG - I took Pixel to the vet the other day for her yearly shots, and when the vet looked at her teeth, she told me I had to be careful of them because of how they were growing. She said I had a couple of options:
> 
> 1. Keep an eye on them
> 2. Have the suspect tooth/teeth extracted as a preventative measure
> 3. Go to a doggie orthodontist and have braces put on her
> 
> LOL - have you EVER heard of a doggy orthodontist?! Or have you ever seen braces on a dog? I love my dogs, and I'd virtually do anything for them, but THAT is ridiculous.


 
OMG No! I've never, ever heard of that!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

I've never heard of dog braces!  I think that's taking it a little far lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ Agree...the braces are bit a much....


----------



## cascratchfever

Apparently Ranskimmie has been banned which is a huge bummer because I loved seeing pics of Masai and Coal


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Me and Voodoo were just talking about that! I'm going to miss her and her pups


----------



## mm16

. I will miss seeing her pups too. I know that some funky stuff has been going on with her and the forum...weird.


----------



## Izznit

I'll miss seeing pics of her babies as well! She seemed so nice on this thread.


----------



## Voodoo

Kimmie's terrific.  I am sad she's banned.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Well ladies...that just means that we need more pictures of our pups to make up for hers...LOL...everyone grab your camera and post!


----------



## Izznit

^^you got it!

more coming soon--gotta resize them!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Squishy faces!!! I love it!


----------



## Voodoo

I took a video of Duke last night getting cheese  =)  I'll post it on YouTube tonight and then here!


----------



## mm16

omg voodoo! i can't wait to see it.


----------



## Izznit

aaaaaand one of maggie. haha look at her chops!!!


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sad about Kimmie!


----------



## Taralindsey

I will post a pic of my beautiful girl Zoe.. losing Brodie has made me realize just how important my animals are to me


----------



## Izznit

^^She's gorgeous!!! And that b&w photo is perfect!


----------



## Taralindsey

Thank you!








Here is another, but she looks sad...


----------



## Voodoo

Tara, she's GOOOOOORGEOUS!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

boxermom said:


> I'm so sad about Kimmie!


 
Me, too!  I've only been around for a very short time, and she was my first (and only) "friend" in my profile.  So sad.  She was always very, very nice here with all us boxer lovers.  Just goes to show that "Boxer people" are the best.  These pups bring out the best in all of us.  I can't imagine life without boxers, can you?!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

I LOVE this photo - her expression reminds me of our sweet Roxie - our very first baby whom we lost last Feb at the age of 11 years.  Your pup is GORGEOUS!!!!



Taralindsey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another, but she looks sad...


----------



## Izznit

Taralindsey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another, but she looks sad...



Oh my, she's so... beautiful!!!  I wanna hug her!!!


----------



## Voodoo

She's a darling boxer isn't she?


----------



## Voodoo

Here's me giving Duke some cheese.... Whenever I hear my voice on a recording I think "Is that how I sound?????" hahaha  but don't listen to dumb me baby talk him...just look at how cute he is haha OH and ignore the cooler that hasn't made it back to the garage from our trip yet! And when I imbed it here you can hear it and not see it so....sorry...I guess you have to click the link to see him!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzzVsiZt1mM


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izznt that picture is so cute! It looks like one of those funny face pictures where one feature is larger than the other!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo I love the video (your ring looks gorgerous btw!). The first expression on his face when he first turns the camera is priceless. He looks right at you like "did you say cheese??"

LOVE IT!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Tara your pictures are BEAUTIFUL!! The black and white is perfect!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Voodoo I love the video (your ring looks gorgerous btw!). The first expression on his face when he first turns the camera is priceless. *He looks right at you like "did you say cheese??"*
> 
> LOVE IT!


 
 I love that face, too!!! hahaha


----------



## cascratchfever

Izznt, you're babies smooshy faces are just adortable.  I can't take a picture of Daisy from that angle because when she sees the camera, she's all alert and sniffing it and stuff lol.

Tara, Zoe is so beautiful!!!!!  I love those black and white photos!

Voodoo, I love that video!  Duke has the prettiest coat ever, he's so shiny.


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> I'm so sad about Kimmie!


 
I'll miss her too.  I don't really know how it all started or what all went down (because I don't ever visit the Hermes forum) but I did catch a couple of posts from her in the general forum.  She didn't even seem like the same person to me, she was always so sweet over here in our Boxer thread.


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Voodoo, I love that video! Duke has the prettiest coat ever, he's so shiny.


 
Thank you honey!

BTW...How you feeling momma???


----------



## cascratchfever

I feel pretty good lately!  I don't know if it's because I'm in the second trimester now or what but I don't hate food anymore (evident by my 3 lb gain)!  I don't get the find out the sex of the baby until 21 weeks along and I'm dying to know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for asking


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Are you keeping it a surprise?? Does Daisy sense that your preggers yet? I've always wondered how dogs react to that change.


----------



## cascratchfever

No way bags, I'll put it out there for the world to know lol.  I'm kinda hoping for a girl because girl clothes are just so fun to buy.  I think Daisy knows I'm pregnant, she's way more clingy than normal and she likes to put her head on my belly a lot now and come to think of it, my cats have been doing the same thing.  I think because animals hearing is so much better than ours, maybe they can hear the heartbeat in there?  I really hope Daisy is a good big sister!


----------



## Voodoo

^^I've always heard that they can hear that new heartbeat, too.   Plus, I think with dogs especially, they can smell that you have changed.  Your body chemistry is completely different than ever before right now and certainly Daisy can smell it.

And you have nothing to worry about....Daisy will DOTE on that baby!!!!


----------



## Izznit

cascratchfever said:


> *Izznt, you're babies smooshy faces are just adortable.  I can't take a picture of Daisy from that angle because when she sees the camera, she's all alert and sniffing it and stuff lol.*
> 
> Tara, Zoe is so beautiful!!!!!  I love those black and white photos!
> 
> Voodoo, I love that video!  Duke has the prettiest coat ever, he's so shiny.



It was so difficult--I found myself on my stomach on the grass. lol. Maggie hates the camera, so I had to be quick--luckily she didn't move like she normally would. 

and Voodoo, Duke is SOOOO cute!!! Love the way he looks at you when you first call him! Wonder if Maggie and Stinky would like cheese...


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> It was so difficult--I found myself on my stomach on the grass. lol. Maggie hates the camera, so I had to be quick--luckily she didn't move like she normally would.
> 
> and Voodoo, Duke is SOOOO cute!!! Love the way he looks at you when you first call him! Wonder if Maggie and Stinky would like cheese...


 

HAHHA I'm SO GLAD you to go such lengths to share great pics of your babies w/ us!!!!!!!!! 

And thank you.... I love it too....I love how you can see his little nubby tail start to wag when I say his name hahaha

AND you can't see it in the video but I had to wipe up a puddle of drool after I ended the clip.... I'm sure both Maggie and Stinky would _adore_ a piece of cheese!!!


----------



## Izznit

^^They LOVE it!!!  Boy was Stinky drooling!


----------



## Voodoo

Just don't lay on yer tummy for pics of that!


----------



## boxermom

Taralindsey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another, but she looks sad...


 
She has that perfect Boxer look. It makes me want to hug her and not let go. Is there anything more comforting than the warmth of our dogs?


----------



## bnjj

I love all your vids, Voodoo.  I don't have sound here at work so will watch them again when I get home.

Your ring is beautiful.


----------



## Voodoo

bnjj said:


> I love all your vids, Voodoo. I don't have sound here at work so will watch them again when I get home.
> 
> Your ring is beautiful.


 

It's really better w/o sound...you are relieved of having to hear me baby talk to that Boxer Doggie 

And thank you....Hub surprised me with it on our anniversary last year.


----------



## mm16

Voodoo! I love the cheese video! Duke is so sweet and innocent looking! lol..we all know better.


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Just don't lay on yer tummy for pics of that!



oh...too late :shame:


----------



## courtneyh

I finally got some more pictures of moses...hes getting so big so fast!

he just had his second shots and he weights 15 pounds!!!


----------



## Voodoo

OH my goodness.... I love him!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> OH my goodness.... I love him!!!!!!!!!!


 
thankkk you!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Moses is so adorable!  Him sitting in the clothes basket is so cute.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Moses is tooo cute! I love the boxer look when the ears fall back! When Bindi does it she looks like a rabbit.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Moses is adorable!!!!  When their ears go back like that, we'd always say that they "got their ears done" as in getting your "hair" done in an up-do or something.    I miss floppy boxer ears - we thought we were going to show Pixel, so that's why her ears are cropped.  I'll NEVER do that again - show puppy or not.

Keep those baby pictures coming!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

courtneyh said:


> I finally got some more pictures of moses...hes getting so big so fast!
> 
> he just had his second shots and he weights 15 pounds!!!


 

I love these pics of Moses. One of our dogs somehow could climb up the washer hose and get to the top of the washing machine to climb into the clothes basket!  I wish I'd taken a photo of that, but was too busy with a baby at the time.


----------



## Izznit

^^Moses is one cute dog... a little too cute if you ask me...hmm...


hehe


----------



## mm16

OMG! Moses is the cutest little thing! how sweet is he!?


----------



## courtneyh

thanks soo much! hes such a devil but i love him to pieces.... all he wants to do it bite bite and more biting hahha!!!


----------



## Voodoo

courtneyh said:


> thanks soo much! hes such a devil but i love him to pieces.... all he wants to do it bite bite and more biting hahha!!!


 
Haha it's hard work developing those strong jaws and big ol' sharp teeth!!!!


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> Haha it's hard work developing those strong jaws and big ol' sharp teeth!!!!



hahahha! i sware he will be sitting next to me and just hanging out and next thing i know he is lunging at my face hahah!!!


----------



## Izznit

Funny story/confession:

When stinky was a puppy, I swore he had a conspiracy to kill me. lol. 
Wherever i would be sitting, he would always try to knock things down. For instance, one time it was a big fence piece we had outside and I was sitting. He knocked it so it fell on me! and then there were a few other cases that I don't think I should share. lol.


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> Funny story/confession:
> 
> When stinky was a puppy, I swore he had a conspiracy to kill me. lol.
> Wherever i would be sitting, he would always try to knock things down. For instance, one time it was a big fence piece we had outside and I was sitting. He knocked it so it fell on me! and then there were a few other cases that I don't think I should share. lol.




awwww! moses seems to know when we just want to sit down and relax at the end of the night, thats when he is the craziest!!!


----------



## Izznit

^^He's such a cutie, I can't imagine him being anything other than a little angel! But then again that's what I thought about Stinky...!


----------



## boxermom

Yeah, the crazy puppy behavior!  One of our Boxer puppies (before we started adopting the senior rescue ones)  would take a running leap at me to jump into my lap. Back then my favorite chair was one of those swivel rockers and she came at me so hard, she knocked me and the chair over backwards. Nothing was hurt but you never saw a puppy jump down so fast and run away!

They will chew anything and everything and those little puppy teeth are like little needles. Much sharper than their adult teeth.  We had to puppy-proof the house, but it's pretty much impossible. They still found things to chew, like furniture and pillows and the kids' toys.


----------



## Izznit

^^

LOL Stinky did the same thing to me with a swivel chair!

But we never had a problem with the babies chewing things. They stuck to their toys. 

Speaking of 'the babies'...One time, when My sister was on the phone, she had said, "Okay, make sure you lock the babies in the garage" to her BF, and my Mother who was right next to her had to say, "Don't say that too loud--people might get the wrong idea"

haha.


----------



## boxermom

^^^people might get the wrong idea LOL!


----------



## Izznit

Where are all my boxer lovers at!?!?!?


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Izznit said:


> Where are all my boxer lovers at!?!?!?


 
Sounds like you're in need of a boxer fix!  Here's a photo I took of Pixel a couple days ago - she's sunning herself in her favorite spot on the top of the couch...


----------



## Izznit

^^she could be a boxer supermodel!!!!!  she's so pretty! The lighting's perfect, too.  And yeah, i need my boxer fix. 

The babies have been spending the night for the last four days--their momma, my sister, was off in Maui gettin' married, coming back tonight, but they haven't been doing anything interesting, just sleeping... being cute...the norm. 

She did bring the babies back a souvenir... I'll have pictures to post soon...


----------



## Voodoo

Gorgeous picture of Pixel!!! She's just beautiful!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

very regal!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

THANK YOU!  We love our Pixie Poo (that's her nickname).


----------



## courtneyh

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Sounds like you're in need of a boxer fix!  Here's a photo I took of Pixel a couple days ago - she's sunning herself in her favorite spot on the top of the couch...



awwww i wanna give her a big kiss!!!


----------



## Voodoo

This is a picture I like to call "Hope":


----------



## Izznit

^^lol!

does he see the cheese?


----------



## Voodoo

^^


----------



## Izznit

^^BTW, voodoo, we're all out of cheese. the babies finished off the pack (two slices). Shame as i had my hopes up for a grilled cheese sandwich!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LOL!! Ever time Duke is looking for cheese it always makes me think of Family Matters where Steve Urkel is always saying " Got any cheese?????"! I love Duke! I have to say that he's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Voodoo

Haha, Izz...they  _lurve_  their cheese, eh???

Thank you, Bags...I find him quite handsome myself!


----------



## boxermom

Pixel looks like a show dog--she is very queenly.

Duke stands there just hoping some food might come his way LOL!  When cheese comes out, Sabo drools a pond of saliva on the floor!  Talk about Pavlov's dog.

He was at doggy daycare today and when we picked him up there was another Boxer there--a very large female brindle with natural ears.  I wanted to go hug her, but of course couldn't.  She was a new boarder and they had hoped to find time to see if she and Sabo could play together.  Sabo can play with all the other dogs, but they're careful when a new dog comes.


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> Pixel looks like a show dog--she is very queenly.
> 
> Duke stands there just hoping some food might come his way LOL!  When cheese comes out, Sabo drools a pond of saliva on the floor!  Talk about Pavlov's dog.
> 
> He was at doggy daycare today and when we picked him up there was another Boxer there--a very large female brindle with natural ears.  I wanted to go hug her, but of course couldn't.  She was a new boarder and they had hoped to find time to see if she and Sabo could play together.*  Sabo can play with all the other dogs, but they're careful when a new dog comes*.




the other doggies are careful when stinky comes, he's become known as 'humpy' 

When my sis had called up the daycare, she had asked about stinky and the worker said, 'oh, you mean humpy?'

I find it funny yet disturbing... they always stopped him before anything happened! the employees sure did get a kick out of it though...:shame:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I would find that a little disturbing too. You may want to ask if Stinky is doing it to other dogs or maybe if even other dogs are doing it to Stinky. It could be a dominance thing that you should. Bindi tries to it to Rocky and vice versa but we correct them right away. Otherwise there would be lots of fights in my house.


----------



## cascratchfever

How old is stinky?  Daisy used to hump a lot when she was younger (under 1 year old).

Duke is so sweet!  He just wanted to make sure you didn't need any help getting anything out of the fridge.


----------



## boxermom

Happy birthday, Voodoo, dear!  I know Gen Disc has a thread, but you deserve a second shout-out here in the Boxer thread!


----------



## cascratchfever

Happy Birthday Voodoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

You sure doo! I just posted over there too. HAPPY BIRTHDAY VOODOO!! Hope you have a great one!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> You sure *doo*! I just posted over there too. HAPPY BIRTHDAY VOODOO!! Hope you have a great one!


 

That's cute, Bags!


----------



## Izznit

He used to try it on Maggie but we always stopped him--no one's touching my baby girl!

But she's smart, she sits if he tries anything. 

He did that about half a year ago, so when he was about one year old. He doesn't do it at home much. Rarely, actually. 


* And  HAPPY BIRTHDAY VOODOO!!!**** i found a picture you can relate to...kinda...i know it's not your first birthday! *


----------



## Voodoo

^^ Awwwwww hahaa how cute!!!!!!


----------



## courtneyh

*Happppy birthdaaaay voodoo!!!!!!



*​


----------



## cascratchfever

Who watched Greatest American Dog last night?  I died at Presley laying on Preston's mom!  That was the sweetest thing ever.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ahh!! I have to go home and watch it!!! I was so happy that the other girl got kicked off last week though.


----------



## boxermom

I missed the first 15 minutes, darn it. I'm happy Presley is still there.  I just love his face.  He got to the food behind the fence pretty fast but not the fastest.  I love Presley, the Brittany and Galaxy (with the guy owner; can't remember the breed name).


----------



## Izznit

cascratchfever said:


> Who watched Greatest American Dog last night?  I died at Presley laying on Preston's mom!  That was the sweetest thing ever.




it was!!!

But I didn't like how she tried to cover up the fact that she totally failed at her poster!

Surprised Travis covered for Beth Joy...that was the right thing to do though.


----------



## cascratchfever

Izznit said:


> it was!!!
> 
> But I didn't like how she tried to cover up the fact that she totally failed at her poster!
> 
> Surprised Travis covered for Beth Joy...that was the right thing to do though.


 
I think after she threw Beth Joy under the bus, she deserved to go home.  I was really suprised Travis stood up for Beth Joy too!

I really hope Presley or Star wins the whole competition!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ahh!! I still have to watch!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Okay I've never watched a single episode but I know that there's a precious Boxer Baby Boy on the show....my only question is:

Is the Boxer still in the running to win?  hahaha


----------



## cascratchfever

lol Voodoo, yes he is and he's the only reason I started watching the show!
Here's the pair in action:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Totally agree...although for the most part me and DH watch any show that has to do with dogs (Love the Dog Whisperer, Breed all about it, Animal Precinct-NYC, Miami) but if there's boxers involved it gets recorded as well!


----------



## Voodoo

Well then I guess I need to check it out if there's a Baby Boy involved! hahaha


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Well then I guess I need to check it out if there's a Baby Boy involved! hahaha


 
Both Presley and Travis are easy on the eyes LOL!


----------



## Voodoo

^^


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> Both Presley and Travis are easy on the eyes LOL!



ohhhhhh yeah. highlight of my week. haha


----------



## Voodoo

When Boxer doggie posing goes wrong......


----------



## mm16

haha. lovely duke!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Voodoo said:


> When Boxer doggie posing goes wrong......


HAHA!!!!! Funny!!!! I have a few pics of Mooch like that, too.  Great...........


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> When Boxer doggie posing goes wrong......


LOL!

I have quite a few...i was on the floor taking pictures (of course) when Maggie decides she wants to step over my head, so I have a picture of her belly, as well as Stinky's.


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> When Boxer doggie posing goes wrong......



awwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Izznit

Izznit said:


> LOL!
> 
> I have quite a few...i was on the floor taking pictures (of course) when Maggie decides she wants to step over my head, so I have a picture of her belly, as well as Stinky's.



hehe. found the pic!


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izznit it looks like your a small person in a big boxer leg world. Very cute!


----------



## Izznit

Yeah...it's funny because when people go through my camera, they're like...huh?

If you look closely at the pic you can see white fluff on the floor. maggie had just DESTROYED her squirrel.


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG her too??? Duke completely guts stuffed animals.  He's not permitted to play with them inside.  I swear when he decides he's bored it looks like it's snowed in our back yard.


----------



## Izznit

^^Yep. Stinky not so much. He doesn't gut them, he just pulls out their limbs because he likes to play tug of war (tug o war?)  with me...I'm always stitching the toys back together, but only after i've run around the front yard, back yard, house, and car for the stuffing to put back in it.

the other day stinky was being a little brat--he jumped on the counter, grabbed the crackers, ripped the packaging open, and smashed it all over the carpet my Mother had just vacuumed and cleaned...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi and Rocky rip up stuffed toys too!! I swear Bindi likes to eat the cotton, Rocky always has bits hanging out of his mouth. They each grab one end of the toy and pull until it rips apart. Bindi used to love the squeaker today but Rocky always bothers her because he doesn't know how to make the toy squeak. Now they just rip it open together.


----------



## boxermom

Izznit said:


> hehe. found the pic!


 
That's one of the funniest things ever!  Whenever I try to exercise on the floor, the dog wants to participate. Photos would look like this.


----------



## Voodoo

^^haha It's the whole Boxer "Me, too! Me, too!" attitude!!!


----------



## hc1871

Here is an updated photo of Danka now at 17 weeks old. Do youguys still think she is 100% Boxer? 

We still are not sure but her head keeps changing everyday. 

She likes to jump and is full of energy, just like a Boxer.


----------



## hc1871

here is another. She just started not looking crossed eyed anymore. We thought she hurt herself jumping into the stairs all the time.


----------



## boxermom

hc1871 said:


> here is another. She just started not looking crossed eyed anymore. We thought she hurt herself jumping into the stairs all the time.


 
Her nose and muzzle aren't exactly Boxer, but the rest of her looks Boxer. Does she have a deep chest or is it more like most breeds?  I'd say she has more Boxer appearance than whatever else might be there.  She's just a gorgeous color with pretty markings. She looks very alert and ready for mischief LOL!


----------



## hc1871

boxermom said:


> Her nose and muzzle aren't exactly Boxer, but the rest of her looks Boxer. Does she have a deep chest or is it more like most breeds? I'd say she has more Boxer appearance than whatever else might be there. She's just a gorgeous color with pretty markings. She looks very alert and ready for mischief LOL!


 
What does "deep chest" mean please


----------



## boxermom

hc1871 said:


> What does "deep chest" mean please


 
http://cbr.homestead.com/Liza.html 

this was the best I could do quickly to find a photo from the side that shows how deep a  Boxer's chest is. Scroll down to the photos and I think you'll see what I mean. Some other breeds have this too, but others don't at all. I'm thinking of my sister's Westie--he's a cylinder from front to back!  But Boxers, Mastiffs, Bull Mastiffs, American Bulldog have the deep chest that tapers up to the hips to a greater degree than labs or shepherds, for example.  It makes them more vulnerable to some health problems.

Anyway, maybe this helps. There's probably a better way to describe it.  I think your dog is mostly Boxer.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

hc1871 said:


> Here is an updated photo of Danka now at 17 weeks old. Do youguys still think she is 100% Boxer?
> 
> We still are not sure but her head keeps changing everyday.
> 
> She likes to jump and is full of energy, just like a Boxer.


 
Danka sure is pretty!  Do you have a side profile photo of her head?  Here's a good site that shows the anatomy of a boxer:  http://www.wdboxerclubnsw.com.au/anatomy.htm


----------



## cascratchfever

Oh Danka is so beautiful!!!!

I can't post my pic straight to the post but here is a picture of Daisy at 16 weeks and I think her and Danka's faces look pretty similar.  She didn't have her hangy jowls yet at that time.

http://www.boxerworld.com/photo/showphoto.php?photo=63241&ppuser=45956


----------



## BagsRmyLife

hc1871 said:


> Here is an updated photo of Danka now at 17 weeks old. Do youguys still think she is 100% Boxer?
> 
> We still are not sure but her head keeps changing everyday.
> 
> She likes to jump and is full of energy, just like a Boxer.



Rocky doesn't look full boxer either. Although Danka and Rocky look a lot a like! I don't have any puppy pictures of him since we got him when he was 9 months. But Danka could also be in that growing stage. 

You can see the real difference in the shape of the mouth between Bindi and Rocky. Also Rocky's ears are a bit big but I love them! I think it makes him look silly that his ears are too big for his head.


----------



## cascratchfever

Can you guys see this picture? I don't know if my above link worked or not!  This is daisy at 16 weeks from my above post.


----------



## Voodoo

^^I can't see the pic or hit the link.  When I try to join "Boxerworld" it tells me I made an error and am banned from registering!


----------



## cascratchfever

Crap Voodoo!  For some reason it won't let me save my own damn picture back onto my computer lol, I'll have to try and get the pick from my home computer tonight.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo said:


> ^^I can't see the pic or hit the link.  When I try to join "Boxerworld" it tells me I made an error and am banned from registering!



ME TOO!!!

I wanted to see baby Daisy!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Pixel was playin' around with my DD and DH the other night in DD's castle. Actually, Pixel likes the castle more than DD! Sometimes when we can't find Pix, we'll go upstairs and she'll be hanging out in there all by herself. When she started howling, I had to run to grab my camera...

​


----------



## Izznit

^^LOL how cute!!!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG that video is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Izznit

^^I fed the babies cheese today. they were so excited.

and then i gave stinky cheez-its. they're his favorite! Maggie... not so much. she looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## cascratchfever

The video of Pixel playing with your DH and DD is so cute!  Pixel's tail was going in circles the whole time lol.


----------



## Voodoo

"Okay...that's enough outside...open sesame!"


----------



## Izznit

^^You always have the best subtitles!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo said:


> "Okay...that's enough outside...open sesame!"



Voodoo your boxer is gorgerous. I can't say it enough. I love how the edges of his paws are white! Looks like they were just slightly dipped in paint.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Don't you hate it when you close your eyes for pictures???


----------



## cascratchfever

lol Bags, I don't think I've ever seen a dog do that!  That's hilarious.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Voodoo your boxer is gorgerous. I can't say it enough. I love how the edges of his paws are white! Looks like they were just slightly dipped in paint.


 
Aww thank you!  And I *totally agree* about his feet! That's exactly what I've always said!  I need to take a close up of his back feet...it's so funny because both of his very outside toes are brown and the other 3 are white!!!


----------



## Voodoo




----------



## boxermom

when I came home after being gone all afternoon, Sabo was doing his "folding in half" wiggling. I grabbed the camera to get a pic and of course he immediately stopped and sat down!  His tongue usually hangs out the side of his mouth--so funny.


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> Don't you hate it when you close your eyes for pictures???



LOL How cute!!!!


----------



## ashsin

Aww i loove this thread.. im gonna post pics of my boxer soon.. shes really old.. but the most adorable thing in the world.. and not to mention my best buddy..


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Don't you hate it when you close your eyes for pictures???


 
Haha, my eyes always close when the camera clicks, too!  This is the greatest shot!

ashsin, please share pix of your Boxer baby girl.  We love them all!


----------



## courtneyh

this past weekend we took moses to the doggy beach and we took a ton of pictures, he had a blast, he was playing in the water and running around!!!....BUT

i just got a new labtop (mac) normally have pc and i cant for the life of me to the the iphoto to size the photos to be able to post online.... so im going to hopefully get the chance tomorrow to use hubbys computer!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> when I came home after being gone all afternoon, Sabo was doing his "folding in half" wiggling. I grabbed the camera to get a pic and of course he immediately stopped and sat down! His tongue usually hangs out the side of his mouth--so funny.


 
Sabo is so handsome!  I see you have runners in your hallway, we had those in our last house (all wood floors) and we put them in there so Daisy wouldn't slip and slide all over the place.  The only thing is, she kept eating them lol.  She ended up having to teach herself how to walk ever so carefully on the wood floors!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

boxermom said:


> when I came home after being gone all afternoon, Sabo was doing his "folding in half" wiggling. I grabbed the camera to get a pic and of course he immediately stopped and sat down!  His tongue usually hangs out the side of his mouth--so funny.




Sabo looks like he just came from a good run! He looks like a little child. When I see the tongue hanging out of the mouth it's usually when they've just finished playing.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cascratchfever said:


> lol Bags, I don't think I've ever seen a dog do that!  That's hilarious.



Bindi does lots of silly things. She's just all around silly for the most part.

I still want to see puppy pics of Daisy! Did you get a chance to find them? 

Ashsin: We would all love to see pictures of your boxer!


----------



## cascratchfever

I can't find those puppy pictures of Daisy, I think they're on our old computer!  I can't believe boxerworld.com is holding my pictures hostage.  Usually you can just right click and save to your computer but not there!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww! I would love to see puppy pictures of Daisy! Boxerworld is really tight like that. I had a hard time joining at first and then I gave up.


----------



## Izznit

cascratchfever said:


> I can't find those puppy pictures of Daisy, I think they're on our old computer!  I can't believe boxerworld.com is holding my pictures hostage.  Usually you can just right click and save to your computer but not there!




A little web trick to get pictures off websites if they don't let you right click--

make sure you can view the image, and the mouse is NOT over the picture.

press the 'print scr' button which is over the delete and insert button on your keyboard.

after you press that, open paint, and click paste or ctrl+v, and you have a screen cap!

Then just crop out the image and paste it into a new window and save


----------



## Voodoo

Ohhhh Boxermom!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTOFan

Duke is sooooo funny Voodoo!  I wish Harley's more animated!

I wish I had funny stories of Harley, none stick out of my mind.  He's soooo mellow.  Last night we were playing tug-of-war and when I started to walk around the house he just followed.  Not aggressive at all, I'm not complaining though!

All the pics are fabulous, love coming here to end my day with a smile!

Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## cascratchfever

Izznit said:


> A little web trick to get pictures off websites if they don't let you right click--
> 
> make sure you can view the image, and the mouse is NOT over the picture.
> 
> press the 'print scr' button which is over the delete and insert button on your keyboard.
> 
> after you press that, open paint, and click paste or ctrl+v, and you have a screen cap!
> 
> Then just crop out the image and paste it into a new window and save


 
Thanks for the tips, that worked! 

I know I've posted the first picture before but it's been a while. Baby picture time!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ EEEEK!! Oh my gosh look at that first picture! She's posing like a sexy lady! I love it!!! She's soo adorbale!! Ahh puppy pictures always make me want more boxer puppies! I love how chunky they are.


----------



## cascratchfever

I love how chunky they are too!  I miss her being a puppy sometimes, I just have to force myself to remember her chewing up EVERYTHING, peeing all over the floor, super sharp razor teeth biting me, and then I don't want another puppy as much anymore lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Yeah...I think the housebreaking was probably the worst. Bindi wasn't so bad with everything but she just peed and pooed where ever she pleased. She wasn't really a chewer only when she was left home for too long. Bindi still has little baby teeth! She's still a puppy to me....a very...large...55lb...almost a horse...puppy.


----------



## boxermom

*GTOFan*, I like that Harley is mellow. Our calmest Boxer boy was Sam, a senior rescue who was so laid back, people couldn't believe it. The only thing was he had to have one of us in sight at all times.  I'd feel guilty leaving the room because he would get up and follow. He had been abandoned in a car and I think he was insecure about being left alone.

*Daisy's* puppy pix are the cutest.  (how can they all be the cutest, but they are?!) It's so cute when their ears bend inside out. Her long white socks are pretty markings.


----------



## mm16

cascratch-your puppy is beautiful-and she is just as beautiful now.

I love boxer pictures you guys! I hope once I'm done with grad school, I can get one and contribute pictures..but that won't be for a while!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> *GTOFan*, I like that Harley is mellow. Our calmest Boxer boy was Sam, a senior rescue who was so laid back, people couldn't believe it. The only thing was he had to have one of us in sight at all times. I'd feel guilty leaving the room because he would get up and follow. He had been abandoned in a car and I think he was insecure about being left alone.
> 
> *Daisy's* puppy pix are the cutest. (how can they all be the cutest, but they are?!) It's so cute when their ears bend inside out. Her long white socks are pretty markings.


 
Poor Sam   that's makes me sad that he was abandoned in a car.  People are so cruel!  At least you provided him a safe place to live out the rest of his years, I'm he loved you so much for that.

Thanks about the puppy pics!  I loved when her ears would go forward like they didn't really know where they were supposed to be lol.  


GTO- I just love that picture of Harley in your signature, he looks so sweet and sleepy in it.


----------



## cascratchfever

mm16 said:


> cascratch-your puppy is beautiful-and she is just as beautiful now.
> 
> I love boxer pictures you guys! I hope once I'm done with grad school, I can get one and contribute pictures..but that won't be for a while!


 
Thank you!  Oh I hope you do get a boxer when you're out of school!  I k now you love puggies (I do too!) and boxers are so silly like pugs.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Yeah...I think the housebreaking was probably the worst. Bindi wasn't so bad with everything but she just peed and pooed where ever she pleased. She wasn't really a chewer only when she was left home for too long. Bindi still has little baby teeth! She's still a puppy to me....a very...large...55lb...almost a horse...puppy.


 
How old is Bindi?  So she hasn't lost those sharp teeth yet?  I used to find them in the carpet, actually I still have a few in a baggie that I couldn't bear to throw away.  

lol at almost a horse puppy!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> I'd feel guilty leaving the room because he would get up and follow. He had been abandoned in a car and I think he was insecure about being left alone.


 
This makes me want to cry and strangle someone all at the same time......!!!


On a less aggressive note.... It dawned on me what is different about Boxers (to me!) than any other type of dog I've ever been exposed to.  And I can sum it up in one word:  cheerful.  They are genuinely cheerful dogs.  Even when Duke was starving and not at all playful and quite lethargic with everything he did he'd still make the shape of the "U" and wag that nubby tail so fast every time one of us approached him with this downright cheerful look in his eye.

My dad has a wonderful chocolate lab named Mocha. Sweet, sweet, patient, loving dog.  But I never looked at her and thought she was 'cheerful'.

My sister has a Great Dane.  A true coach potato, Mia is. But cheerful?  Nah.

EVERY boxer I've met comes at me with that cheerful glint. That "Hey what's goin' on! How great to see you!" look.  And all these wonderful pictures we share w/ each other showing off our cheerful boxers...well it just makes me so darned happy.

Here's a great example given to us by cascratchfever.....

On the right is cheerful.  On the left...not so much.


----------



## courtneyh

pics from the dog beach!!!

sorry if the pics are huge.... i just got a new macbook and im re-learning how to post pictures!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Great pics!


----------



## courtneyh




----------



## mm16

Courtney-those are amazing pictures!! The pup is so adorable. Off topic, but kind of camera do you use?


----------



## courtneyh

mm16 said:


> Courtney-those are amazing pictures!! The pup is so adorable. Off topic, but kind of camera do you use?



thankss!!! 

we have a nikon d40x..... i love it so much its a great camera..... only thing for me is it does sooooo much, all i know how to do is point and shoot haah!!! my husband knows how to work it!


----------



## cascratchfever

Courtney-those pictures are fabulous!  The sandy face one is so cute lol.  

On a different note, I'm going to ask that you please refrain from posting pictures of you looking so skinny while I'm in this huge pregnant state, thanks!  

Voodoo-I totally agree, Boxers are always cheerful.  Daisy greets me very excitedly every time I come home even if I only just stepped out for 15 minutes.  No one can come in my house without having a wiggly boxer all over them,which can be pretty embarrassing at times but I wouldn't change her for the world!


----------



## courtneyh

cascratchfever said:


> Courtney-those pictures are fabulous!  The sandy face one is so cute lol.
> 
> On a different note, I'm going to ask that you please refrain from posting pictures of you looking so skinny while I'm in this huge pregnant state, thanks!
> 
> Voodoo-I totally agree, Boxers are always cheerful.  Daisy greets me very excitedly every time I come home even if I only just stepped out for 15 minutes.  No one can come in my house without having a wiggly boxer all over them,which can be pretty embarrassing at times but I wouldn't change her for the world!



thanks!!! he was covered from head to toe in sand! it took forever to get it off him!

 and no more pics of me!

ps.... when are you due?!!! i have 3 girlfriends right now that are ready to pop!


----------



## cascratchfever

I'm only kidding, I love seeing the boxers and well as the boxer mommies   I'm due in January so I've got a lot more of this hugeness left to go lol.

Did Mose eat the sand?  When Daisy was a puppy she'd eat anything and everything, she loved to eat dirt.


----------



## boxermom

*courtneyh*--those are wonderful!!!  I just love the "flying ears"!  and the sand on the muzzle!!!

Your pics turned out perfectly. I don't know how to do anything but thumbnails--so computer-illiterate.


----------



## GTOFan

Courtneyh, your pup is sooooooo beautiful!

Thanks boxermom, Harley's so mellow my relatives who are scared of dogs don't realize he's around!

Harley's alopecia (sp?) has not spread, and it looks like his hair still on that spot, not getting worse.  Just a little dark patch.

We noticed when we changed Harley's food to a different brand, he doesn't stink as much or as fast.  Anyone else experience that?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cascratchfever said:


> How old is Bindi?  So she hasn't lost those sharp teeth yet?  I used to find them in the carpet, actually I still have a few in a baggie that I couldn't bear to throw away.
> 
> lol at almost a horse puppy!




She's 9 months now and Rocky is a year. But like her bottom teeth you can still tell she's a little puppy. It's really because she's so big and she's almost Rocky's size and her legs are so long...she's going to be my white horse. LoL. BINDI LOVES DIRT!!!!! And getting dirty for the most part....

When Rocky was a puppy, his original owners basically kept him in a crate in the basement for the most part of last winter. Then they decided they didn't want him anymore. Now he has insecurities about that, same way your boxer did Boxermom. If we leave him in the backyard or leave the room he barks for us or just wants to shadow everything we do. He's gotten a lot better though and he has Bindi to keep him company for the most part.


----------



## courtneyh

cascratchfever said:


> I'm only kidding, I love seeing the boxers and well as the boxer mommies   I'm due in January so I've got a lot more of this hugeness left to go lol.
> 
> Did Mose eat the sand?  When Daisy was a puppy she'd eat anything and everything, she loved to eat dirt.



he tries to eat everything!!!

he was even trying to eat the waves as they came crashing it... it was soo funny!!! 

its funny because we have horse shoe pits in our back yard and he always plays in the sand and eats it, so we thought he would be usto sand.... but when he saw how much sand there was at the beach he went nuts.... he was trying to eat each grain of sand i sware!!!


----------



## courtneyh

boxermom said:


> *courtneyh*--those are wonderful!!!  I just love the "flying ears"!  and the sand on the muzzle!!!
> 
> Your pics turned out perfectly. I don't know how to do anything but thumbnails--so computer-illiterate.



thankss!!

im so computer illiterate too.... it took me forever to figure out the whole posting of pictures!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Courtney I _love_ those pics of your puppy in the horseshoe pit! And forgive me..... remind me of his name!


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> Courtney I _love_ those pics of your puppy in the horseshoe pit! And forgive me..... remind me of his name!



thanks!!! 

its moses!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

BagsRmyLife said:


> Aww! I would love to see puppy pictures of Daisy! Boxerworld is really tight like that. I had a hard time joining at first and then I gave up.


 
I don't know what's up with Boxerworld...I can't join either.  I knew the guys who started the site waaaaaay back when the BML (Boxer Mailing List) made its debut over a decade ago.  I don't exactly remember what happened but the guys weren't very nice to everyone on BML and I believe they ended up separating and starting their own *world*.  The BxF is REALLY nice - it's just a mailing list through yahoo groups, but the people I've met through that list are wonderful.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

BagsRmyLife said:


> Don't you hate it when you close your eyes for pictures???


 
Adorable!!!

*CourtneyH* - gorgeous photos at the beach!!!!


----------



## Izznit

*CourtneyH*--AWWWWW, HOW ADORABLE IS MOSES!!!! Too darn cute, a perfect example of cuteness overload.


----------



## courtneyh

Izznit said:


> *CourtneyH*--AWWWWW, HOW ADORABLE IS MOSES!!!! Too darn cute, a perfect example of cuteness overload.



thankss!!


----------



## Izznit

Question!!!

A year ago, I went to London and my Aunt (who called maggie fatness and stinky deaffy) has a golden retriever, and when she would come home, her baby would always welcome her with a toy. She then said, "all dogs welcome their owners with their favorite toy". I didn't believe her because MY babies didn't!

Well, a few weeks ago, Stinky started bringing us toys! And just recently, a few days ago, maggie caught on and started bringing us toys as soon as we stepped into the house. Often times, Stinky will be seen RUNNING through the house looking for a toy, even jumping into his toy bin to grab something. When he can't find anything, he usually grabs a shoe, one time he even brought us a pack of crackers!

Maggie will sometimes just grab onto whatever is in Stinky's mouth, so one toy is in both their mouths!

*Just wondering--do YOUR babies welcome you with toys?*


----------



## Voodoo

OH Duke does that all the time!   He brings us toys every day!  And sometimes, even when I tell him NO he drops them at my feet!  haha


----------



## boxermom

How funny!  Our previous boxer, Sam, would always greet us with a toy in his mouth.  Sometimes he would go to the door ready to greet one of us and if he didn't have a toy, he'd go back and get one.  His favorite was a hedgehog, but it varied from time to time.  We loved it and thought it was so cute.


----------



## cascratchfever

Daisy does the toy thing too!  She doesn't have it in her mouth ready to greet us, she always cautiously makes sure it's me or DH coming through the door first, then she runs and gets whatever toy is closest lol.

We used to live behind the sweetest golden retirever ever and he'd always want to greet me with something in his mouth.  Once he couldn't find anything so he picked a leaf off of a bush to hold in his mouth lol.


----------



## venetiakim

so cute dogs!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

what a great thread - thanks for the pics


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> Daisy does the toy thing too! She doesn't have it in her mouth ready to greet us, she always cautiously makes sure it's me or DH coming through the door first, then she runs and gets whatever toy is closest lol.
> 
> We used to live behind the sweetest golden retirever ever and he'd always want to greet me with something in his mouth. Once he couldn't find anything so *he picked a leaf off of a bush* to hold in his mouth lol.


 
I love this story.


----------



## Izznit

cascratchfever said:


> Daisy does the toy thing too!  She doesn't have it in her mouth ready to greet us, she always cautiously makes sure it's me or DH coming through the door first, then she runs and gets whatever toy is closest lol.
> 
> We used to live behind the sweetest golden retirever ever and he'd always want to greet me with something in his mouth. * Once he couldn't find anything so he picked a leaf off of a bush to hold in his mouth* lol.



Awww, that's so sweet!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Your boxers are so cute!! Voo Dool I love that pic of you and your baby.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww..Bindi brings toys over to me too! She doesn't greet me with them everytime I come home but whenever she has a toy in her mouth she brings it over to us. We just thought she wanted us to play with her...LoL. Rocky usually has a kong or a ball in his mouth and runs around because Bindi chases him down for it.


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awww..Bindi brings toys over to me too! She doesn't greet me with them everytime I come home but whenever she has a toy in her mouth she brings it over to us. We just thought she wanted us to play with her...LoL. Rocky usually has a kong or a ball in his mouth and runs around because Bindi chases him down for it.


 
They must be a riot together! Watching them would be better than any tv show.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It's seriously too much fun to watch them together. We let them run around in a park near us (of course when no one is around) in the baseball field and all they do it chase after each other. Usually Bindi runs up to Rocky and tackles him to the floor. You'll see Rocky flipping upside down and rolling around in circles. The run so fast and knock into each other and they go in circles. It's a Boxer Tackle Football every night at 8:00 in the baseball fields. They can't have toys together since for the most part they just try to grab it from one another.

The best is when Rocky has the Kong or a ball in his mouth and Bindi can't put it in her mouth because it's too small, so she grabs him and bites on his neck and he drops it and she tries to run away with it.

I really should get a video camera for this...


----------



## mm16

where are all of my boxer babies?


----------



## Izznit

^^Here are some


----------



## Voodoo

^^^OHH Izz...


----------



## boxermom

How cute, seeing them sleeping, *Izz!*


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izz such great shots! Love them!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

I love your sleepy babies Izz!

Did you make that apron by the way?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ I was thinking the same thing..it's adorable!


----------



## mm16

Thanks Izz! I can't go a day without seeing all of your boxer babies.


----------



## Izznit

Thanks you guys!!! 

And yes, I made that apron. I was taking a picture of it and Maggie decided she wanted to be in the shot as well!


----------



## Izznit

I was browsing flickr for boxer pics, and came across this!

http://www.flickr.com/groups/boxerpuppies/pool/

and

http://flickr.com/photos/mortenskovgaard/sets/72157600752550020/


SOOOO CUTE!


----------



## boxermom

Izznit said:


> I was browsing flickr for boxer pics, and came across this!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/boxerpuppies/pool/
> 
> and
> 
> http://flickr.com/photos/mortenskovgaard/sets/72157600752550020/
> 
> 
> SOOOO CUTE!


 
I could look at them all day long!  They look so happy when they are running or digging.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

If you're ever in need of a boxer fix, you can always look back at the lives of my sweet Roxie girl and our silly Uno:  http://www.iluvbxrs.com  I have loads of photos in the gallery.


----------



## Izznit

^^Sweet!







lol, the eyelids!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ I love the car rides. Bindi and Rocky stick their heads and out and the best is when they're lips flap back and the eyes are wide open like that.

BTW - Do you sell Etsy?


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ I love the car rides. Bindi and Rocky stick their heads and out and the best is when they're lips flap back and the eyes are wide open like that.
> 
> BTW - Do you sell Etsy?


 
That's our silly little Uno...she used to love the rides and would howl in the wind, too....gosh - I really miss my old girls......


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^She looks like she's taking it all in!

Aww it's oki Mommy2A you can post pictures here over and over again and we won't get tired.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^She looks like she's taking it all in!
> 
> Aww it's oki Mommy2A you can post pictures here over and over again and we won't get tired.



Thank you!!!!  I'm so glad I found more boxer folks who can relate!!!


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ I love the car rides. Bindi and Rocky stick their heads and out and the best is when they're lips flap back and the eyes are wide open like that.
> 
> *BTW - Do you sell Etsy*?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ahh! I knew it! I was checking them out them out a few days before your picture. Your so talented! I love them all!


----------



## Izznit

^Thank you :shame:


----------



## Voodoo

I took the CUTEST video of Duke today...I'll post in the morning!


----------



## boxermom

Can't wait, Voodoo!

Are any of you still watching Greatest American Dog?  Presley made it to the final 3!! Quite a feat for a young Boxer.  I love that dog. Of course I love all Boxers.


----------



## Izznit

^^I do!

I was so scared during elimination. But I'm glad they realized boxers just have a lot of energy, he's still a pup, and he was loyal because Travis always got his focus back.

I hope they win, though i doubt it!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AHHH! I still have to watch it...I had it on my DVR this weekend and I forgot....


----------



## cascratchfever

I'm still watching it too!  I don't think Presley will win but I'm still hoping that he does.  He's not as well trained as the other dogs but he's so much younger than them.  I think if he were in that competition a year or two from now, he'd blow everyone, even Galaxy, out of the water.


----------



## Voodoo

I have yet to  watch an episode....I'm not at all surprised the Boxer is in the final 3! haha  But I am not an impartial judge hahaha  I really need to try and tune in! 

Duke's video is uploading...so I'll update in a sec!


----------



## Voodoo

Ahhh...shiny things....


----------



## bnjj

Awww, that's cute.  My cats love chasing laser pointers and stuff like that as well.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Awww....Duke rocks!! I love that video!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AWWW!! Little Duke so's cute!! Voodoo I love your videos! I know he's not little but I still like to call my boxers little.


----------



## mm16

Voodoo, I'm in love with Duke! he is so sweet!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> AWWW!! Little Duke so's cute!! Voodoo I love your videos! I know he's not little but I still like to call my boxers little.


 
That is so funny!! Cos we are always telling Duke he's 'big' hahaha  I know I've told the story before... but from the day we got him we told him to "get BIG!" because he was so starved.... and now that he's healthy we tell him "Yer BIG!" haha  We're dumb...haha


----------



## Voodoo

BNJJ, Mustlove, and MM---THANK YOU!


----------



## cascratchfever

I love Duke's sweet face!  That video is so funny, I'm gonna try a flashlight with Daisy and see if I get a reaction from her.


----------



## mm16

Haha, I forgot to mention-I love Duke's face at the very end..so innocent! (ya right!)


----------



## Voodoo

^^HAHA He does doesn't he??? Yer smart to not be fooled by that


----------



## BagsRmyLife

He's too much Voodoo. I want to bring my pups over and just watch them all play!


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG...hilarity would ensue!


----------



## boxermom

Duke is such a .......Boxer!  Hahahaha.  Love his little tail nub.  Thanks for posting that, Voodoo.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thanks, Boxermom....I love his nubby too....hey since you are really the resident expert...does his tail look like it was docked ultra short to you?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I think Duke's tail is great...Bindi's tail is docked too short. I'll try to take/find a picture and you can see.


----------



## Voodoo

I'd like to see Miss Bindi's tail.  If I could ever get a pic of Duke still you'd see how short it really it.... it's usually in the "thumbs up" position...hahaha I know this sounds like umm too much info but...his tail barely covers the 'unmentionable' underneath it when he has it in the down position.


----------



## boxermom

Our first rescue girl had an extra short tail--it could barely wiggle.  Obviously not done by a good vet or even a decent breeder.  Sometimes I see tails that seem a bit long and occasionally now I see an un-docked Boxer.

Duke is such a cutie, short tail and all!


----------



## mm16

need more pics! lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I took some pictures of my pups yesterdayyyy......


















Bindi has such a sad Boxer face! Rocky looks like a cartoon sometimes because his head is big!


----------



## veggiegrlnc

Here is my Puppy!  His name is Hannibal


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OO Veggiegrl! Another brindle yeayy!! He's such a handsome boy..he looks JUST like my Rocky!


*Cas & Voodoo *: So I tried the flashlight thing with the monsters and they just kept trying to get the actual flashing in my hand. They didn't notice the light on the floor....


----------



## Voodoo

OH Veggie....Hannibal is so handsome!!! I love him!!!

Bags:  Those 2 crazy pups! hahah Love the new pics!


----------



## boxermom

*Veggiegrl*, that's a great looking Boxer you have there!

*BagsR*, I just love that brown spot on top of Bindi's head 

Has anyone seen the finale of Greatest American Dog?  I won't give it away if it hasn't shown in your time zone.


----------



## Voodoo

OH Boxermom....I never watched a single episode...you can spoil it for me!!! Did the gorgeous Boxer Baby win?


----------



## Izznit

^    yeahhhh!!!!

I squealed out loud because i was so excited for Presley!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Of course.....for us boxer lovers....was there every any doubt what the greatest American dog is???

Congrats to the winners..... and WHAT A GORGEOUS boxer!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> OO Veggiegrl! Another brindle yeayy!! He's such a handsome boy..he looks JUST like my Rocky!
> 
> 
> *Cas & Voodoo *: So I tried the flashlight thing with the monsters and they just kept trying to get the actual flashing in my hand. They didn't notice the light on the floor....


 
LOL Daisy did the same thing!  She wanted the actual flashlight, not the light on the floor.

Your babies are so cute, I love Bindi's sad face!  Rocky's coat is so beautiful, I just love the way a brindle boxer looks.


----------



## cascratchfever

Oh I watched the finale and I was so excited for Presley!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I think he and his owner really deserved it because Presley learned the most while he was there and proved how smart boxers really are.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks guys! When we first got Rocky his coat felt like needles and it was so rough. He's put a little bit of weight and his coat has gotten so smooth and shiny!

AHHH!! Man, I have to home and watch it today! I have the last two episodes on DVR and didn't get the chance to watch them! Oh well, I'm so happy for Presley!! He's a really smart pup though!


----------



## GTOFan

Veggie, Hannibal is so cute!  And Bags your babies are beautiful, they look so attentive to you!

YAY, Presley won!  And I think Travis got some admirers too!  LOL!


----------



## boxermom

Travis was always learning more to teach Presley and Presley developed more than any other dog.  For an adolescent Boxer, he's amazing.  The love and bond between Travis and Presley is so apparent.  I had tears in my eyes when they won.  Wasn't it great when Presley started barking and jumping?  You just know he realized he did something GOOD!

I really loved many of them, but who could resist Presley?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

aHHH! I really need to get home and watch the show like now.....ugh...

*GTOfan: *Thanks for the sweet comments...it's more like they are attentive to the snausages I had in my hand 

It's very hard to get them to sit together and pay attention to the camera. If i bend down to take the pictures straight they just end up jumping on top of me or trying to eat the camera. So i have to stand up and the take the picture looking down with Snausages....


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I just had to post something to hit the 1,000 mark!!


----------



## Voodoo

Yay Boxer Doggies!  1,000+ 

haha


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> aHHH! I really need to get home and watch the show like now.....ugh...
> 
> *GTOfan: *Thanks for the sweet comments...it's more like they are attentive to the snausages I had in my hand
> 
> It's very hard to get them to sit together and pay attention to the camera. If i bend down to take the pictures straight they just end up jumping on top of me or trying to eat the camera. So i have to stand up and the take the picture looking down with Snausages....


 
Yeah, when I get out the camera why does Sabo go right for the lens with his nose?  They love those Snausages.


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Of course.....for us boxer lovers....was there every any doubt what the greatest American dog is???
> 
> Congrats to the winners..... and WHAT A GORGEOUS boxer!




can't forget OWNER!!! haha :shame:

In general, of course there was no doubt, but in the competition, I thought Galaxy would have won. But then I thought about it even more and realized that there wasn't much love... or i should say obvious affection, because I can't judge how much love one has for their pet. 

but after seeing how Galaxy was so obedient and JD's backtalk to the judges, I knew Presley would win. The judges had  a good point, about JD being kind of... threatening. If I was Galaxy I'd be afraid to disappoint...

He made some AMAZING progress, and Presley is VERY smart, some of those things I can't even IMAGINE my babies doing...


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Great photos and video, everyone!!!  Pixel does the same thing with reflections of light and laser pens - she gets sooooo fixated on them.  When my dad comes over during the day, he'll always reflect sunlight off his watch to play with her.......and when he comes at night, Pixel will jiggle her head all around looking for "the light."  Poor thing doesn't understand you need Mr. Sun to make it happen.  LOL


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Look at funny Mooch laying on her bed......she simply couldn't be bothered even when having her pic taken!!!!


----------



## GTOFan

Mustlovedogs, Mooch is so cute!  Isn't it funny that their beds are so big and yet they put their heads on the floor to rest/sleep?

Harley does it all the time!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

GTOFan said:


> Mustlovedogs, Mooch is so cute! Isn't it funny that their beds are so big and yet they put their heads on the floor to rest/sleep?
> 
> Harley does it all the time!


 
Yeah I dunno why they do that! There's other pics on this thread of crazy guys doin' too!!!!  My Basset doesn't do it!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww mustlovedogs...she looks tired!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hey *Voodoo* I took some pic of Bindi's little thump...this is a very badly docked tailll.... (Please excuse Rocky's tongue...he's about to eat my blackberry since he sees me taking a pictures....)


----------



## cascratchfever

Bindi's tail is really short but OMG it looks so cute!  I can't quit laughing at Rocky's big wide open mouth coming at your phone lol.

DH calls Daisy "shovel mouth" because of how wide she can open up and because she'll eat anything you put in front of her, food or not.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Yeah Bindi has a little thump...it's so itty bitty it's not even docked, it just looks like she has nothing back there. LoL. She's still adorable though 





SHOVEL MOUTH!! That's Rocky right there. He can put anything in his mouth and run around with it....a baseball...the really big red Kong...his favorite..a plastic water bottle. Bindi's jaw doesn't open that wide and when she wants something from Rocky she usually starts biting his neck and he drops it..it's HILARIOUS!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sorry for all the pictures but I got my blackberry and I it takes pretty good pictures plus I finally learned how to put the pictures in the post...

Meanwhile I took Mr. Rocky and Miss Bindi for a little car ride and stepped outside for 5 seconds...Rockys jumps in the driver's seat thinking the car was going to move...
Bindi looks like she's saying watch out for the curb!!!


----------



## bagaholic85

LOL i love them driving. they look like an old married couple! i wanna see rockys thump


----------



## Voodoo

Mustlove: I loooooooooove that picture!!! Her sweet self!!!!!! 

Bags: Miss Bindi's tail is super short....really....it's gone! And O.M.G.!!! That pic of Rocky's mouth is _cracking_ me up!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Told ya she had a little thump! I got used to it so now when I see other boxers, I feel like they have long tails!  :shame:


----------



## boxermom

Loving all the pix of our Boxer babies.  

Bindi's tail wins the prize for shortest. We used to go to Boxer Bash in IL--rescue group fundraiser--and they had various prizes. shortest tail was always one of them.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Oooo that sounds like fun. A whole bash full of boxers! I joined a Boxer Meet up group here in NYC and they're supposedly having a meet up in Oct...I may take a trip down and see all the boxer babies!


----------



## Voodoo

Okay folks I took the most HYSTERICAL video of Rachel and Duke...she has on one slipper and he goes nuts tryin' to get it off her.... he uses his front legs like 'arms' to trip her....

I'm just SO embarrassed to post it! My living room's a wreck and I had pulled the vacuum out to start using it and it's off to the side; cord all in a pile on the floor... ush:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I wanna see! Don't worry, I'll be too busy staring at Duke to notice anything else..


----------



## cascratchfever

Post it Voodoo!!!!  My living room is ALWAYS a mess and my vaccuum cleaner stays out permanently lol.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

BagsRmyLife said:


> Sorry for all the pictures but I got my blackberry and I it takes pretty good pictures plus I finally learned how to put the pictures in the post...
> 
> Meanwhile I took Mr. Rocky and Miss Bindi for a little car ride and stepped outside for 5 seconds...Rockys jumps in the driver's seat thinking the car was going to move...
> Bindi looks like she's saying watch out for the curb!!!


  This is HYSTERICAL!!!!!!!! You should post it on Ihasahotdog.com!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

I can't talk myself into it haha...I've watched it a couple of times and can't do it haha I'll take a new one soon! haha I won't have to talk either of my kids into playing that game again!


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo, you have to post it now that you've told us!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^haha.... I know...I know... AND when I watched it again I saw how horrible his shock collar looks...it looks just flat out barbaric.  But when we leave and he's in the back yard if he doesn't have that collar on he digs the biggest tunnel in 45.2 seconds and is running full speed toward the county road....and I can't risk him being hit by a car...but it's a huge, vile looking collar. He usually has naked-neck when he's inside but we were just about to go out....anyway...I'm just making up more excuses to not show my nasty living room haha


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> ^^haha.... I know...I know... AND when I watched it again I saw how horrible his shock collar looks...it looks just flat out barbaric. But when we leave and he's in the back yard if he doesn't have that collar on he digs the biggest tunnel in 45.2 seconds and is running full speed toward the county road....and I can't risk him being hit by a car...but it's a huge, vile looking collar. He usually has naked-neck when he's inside but we were just about to go out....anyway...I'm just making up more excuses to not show my nasty living room haha


 
If I left Daisy outside when we were gone, she'd have to wear some sort of shock collar too.  She's been known to bust through a wooden privacy fence when left alone outside!!!!!  (it was my sisters fence too, I felt awful!)


----------



## boxermom

We had electric fences in neighborhoods that didn't allow real fences, so our dogs had those collars.  Sabo has to wear a prong collar for walking because he's 80# and my back is really bad--if he pulls hard on a regular collar, it's all over for me. So that looks abusive to some people.  

And really, how many dogowners don't have toys and rawhides scattered all over?  Sabo likes to leave toys and rawhide bones on the wide window sills--it really adds to the decor lol!

I'm just saying dog people, esp. Boxer people have seen it all.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG Voodoo...if you were to ever see our backyard...it's disgusting. Besides the dogs playing around. We planted sod all over...and it was destroyed in no time. We didn't let them get on the grass but it just never grew. Now it's like a huge dirt pit. When it rains...it's a mud pit...


----------



## Voodoo

Haha ok ok I'll post it tonight!  It is hysterical!


----------



## Voodoo

Okay.... no comments about my filthy house and that icky looking collar haha and it cracks me up how he 'trips' her!


----------



## Izznit

^soooo cute voodooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Funny funny!!!!!  We were all gathered around watching!  Even my BF couldn't help but laugh.  
I feel sorry for Mooch cuz she just doesn't look right!! haha I love her to death but swear she is missing a chromosome!


----------



## Voodoo

^^I think your Mooch-ie baby is gorgeous!  She's darling


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo - Duke is tooo cute!!! I wanna play too!


----------



## Voodoo

^^hehe he is SO playful with Rachel.... and so so so gentle w/ her...he trips her but she says when he's going after the slipper he's VERY careful not to put his teeth on her....he'll put his mouth around her foot but she says she can't feel teeth....  he's so precious.


----------



## boxermom

Awww, that was so cute, Voodoo!  It reminds me of when our boys were little and would play with the dogs all the time and the dogs loved it.

You can tell how careful Duke is not to hurt your daughter.  I love that about Boxers--they adore children.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It's really amazing how they are with children. My nephew must drive Bindi and Rocky up the wall, yet they tolerate it without a blink. He pretends to ride them, he grabs their faces and squishes them (although I do that too)...when Rocky is on the floor he tries to tie his ears into a knot and I think Rocky loves it!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awwwwwwwww!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi and Rocky went for a car ride yesterday! I tired to get a picture of Rocky too but they each go to one side of the car!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

I was at Petsmart this past weekend (adopting a new kitty!! Yippee) but I saw the most gorgeous white Boxer up for adoption there that looked like Bindi.  I wanted to bring her home with me but alas, cannot adopt them ALL!!  I know that pooch found a good home!! I found my Basset at this same Petsmart and there were TONS of poeple there adopting!  That Boxer really pulled at me, though.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! I boxer that looked like Bindi!! I was actually at Petsmart this weekend and we saw another boxer there that looked like Bindi too. But he actually HAD A BINDI ON HIS HEAD TOO!!! But his bindi was a a brindle bindi and the edges of his ears were brown too. His nose was also all black and he was 5 months.

Bindi's nose still isn't completely black but I see it getting there and she's over 10 months old. I found it kind of off that the other boy bindi's nose was black...


----------



## boxermom

Bindi is adorable!  So happy looking going for a ride!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Miss Bindi!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Does everyone else's boxers love car rides? At this point I don't even need to leash them or call them when we go outside, I can just open the door to the car and they just hop right in. I can be on the highway going 60+ and they both still stick their heads out the windows. The best is when Bindi tries to climb up on the back dashboard and she can only fit her two feet and head. You can see her peeking through the back, it's hilarious. My brother was driving behind me one time and he said all you saw was Bindi in one window Rocky in the other. And everytime the car stopped, they would switch windows! I love them.


----------



## bagaholic85

LOL miss bindi.  thats the first time ive seen her smile!  but it mite be bc the wind is flapping her cheeks


----------



## Voodoo

Duke _loves_ to go for car rides!  Actually...I should say...he used to.  He HATES riding in the van because he doesn't like the captian's chairs and the back windows don't roll down.  Hub's car is new so he hasn't allowed Duke in it yet haha

But when I had my sedan Duke couldn't WAIT to go bye-bye.


----------



## mm16

i'm going to pretend for a minute that I belong here, with my 2 pugs, and say that my pugs (mini fat boxers) love car rides! lol. 

ok. now i feel like i belong. lol.


----------



## Izznit

^^LOL

maggie and stinky love love LOVE car rides!!!!!

sometimes i swear it looks like they're going to fall out the window. 

As soon as I open the front door of my house, they RUN to the car to wait for me to open the door!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

mm16 said:


> i'm going to pretend for a minute that I belong here, with my 2 pugs, and say that my pugs (mini fat boxers) love car rides! lol.
> 
> ok. now i feel like i belong. lol.



LoL. So cute! Pugs have squishy faces too!


----------



## mm16

Haha. I'm sorry but I'm obsessed with this thread. My SO and I have been discussing dogs to get after grad school/when we get a place and boxers are def. on the list! Can't wait for more pictures of all of your beautiful babies.


----------



## Voodoo

MM you'd loooooove having a boxer baby...they are so cool!   BTW Yer pug pic is so cute!


----------



## mm16

Thanks Voodoo, Mr. Magoo is my first dog ever and I love him more than words can describe! Unfortunately he is getting into his senior pug days (hes 10 years old now)...but he's still my little angel. .


----------



## Izznit

Mr. Magoo...that is SUCH a cute name!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Y'all check out this boxer!! HAHAHA


----------



## mm16

omg! that is hilarious!


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo, that's so funny!  Boxers jump so much anyway--putting one on a trampoline is really hilarious!

Our Boxers can just hear the car keys and get excited about going for a ride.  I hate it when they look so anxious to go and they can't for some reason.  They love the windows down enough so they can smell all the smells lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I LOVE BOUNCING BOXERS!! I saw that video on YouTube..I search Boxers and watch all the videos, over and over again. My favorite are the singing boxers. There is a this adorable little white puppy that sings when the owner hits the triangle. It's so cute!! I tried with Bindi and Rocky...but they don't like to sing.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

BagsRmyLife said:


> Does everyone else's boxers love car rides? At this point I don't even need to leash them or call them when we go outside, I can just open the door to the car and they just hop right in. I can be on the highway going 60+ and they both still stick their heads out the windows. The best is when Bindi tries to climb up on the back dashboard and she can only fit her two feet and head. You can see her peeking through the back, it's hilarious. My brother was driving behind me one time and he said all you saw was Bindi in one window Rocky in the other. And everytime the car stopped, they would switch windows! I love them.


 
Mooch assumes her position in the back seat...............laying down!!  My Gus (Basset) is the guy who has his face in the window!  I have a great pic of them in the car but it's at the salon.  I need to bring it and post it! You guys would laugh!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

HOLY S*&T! The guy on the tramp is hysterical!! I have to send that video out to my friends!


----------



## Izznit

The jumping boxer! I wonder, if they put him on the ground and tell him to jump...will he/she go head first? I noticed he/she is going head first on some of their jumps!!!


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> OMG Y'all check out this boxer!! HAHAHA




hahahaha omg this is sooo funny! i have to send this to my dad!


----------



## Voodoo

I just can't believe the air that pup gets! 

Okay guys this is kind of disgusting but I'm gonna share anyway!!

My DD has no problems kissing Duke all over his face and she has no problem with Duke kissing her all over her face.  He does the fast super lappy face licking every chance he gets. I find it gross. (Of course, I also know it's all in your perspective...I'll kiss horses on the face all day and never think twice about it haha)

Anyway....

DD took a fall on the pavement as kids will do and she has a pretty good scab on her left knee.  And every chance Duke gets he washes that knee as tenderly and gently as he possibly can.  I find this disgusting as well however, it's undeniable.... he is clearly taking care of her and he seems to truly think he's helping her.... anyway...it's very sweet (even if it's kind of gross!) ... our beautiful boxer baby boy taking care of our girl...


----------



## boxermom

Aww, Voodoo, I love hearing how Duke is taking care of DD.  Reminds me of when my sister and I were little.  In summer we had ongoing scabs on our knees and our Boxer licked very carefully.  The story our parents told us was that a dog's lick would heal the wound!  I grew up thinking that--doubt if it's true but Duke is just like our Lady was--trying to make the kids feel better.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo - I think it's very sweet!

I agree Boxermom...I head that a dog's saliva can heal lots of wounds. It's just like a mother's touch.


----------



## GTOFan

Hi all! Here's a pic of Harley at a park on Saturday. He looks like he's from royalty or does he think he's gonna get some people food?!


----------



## Voodoo

GTO he is _beautiful!!!!!!!!_


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww GTO! He's a cute boxer! I love the look..looks like he had a lot of fun.


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks Voodoo and Bags.  Remember his alopecia?  You can see the dark grey area on top of his back leg, it's not balding anymore.  In fact we think the hair is growing back!  Weird!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Aww, Voodoo, I love hearing how Duke is taking care of DD. Reminds me of when my sister and I were little. In summer we had ongoing scabs on our knees and our Boxer licked very carefully. The story our parents told us was that a dog's lick would heal the wound! I grew up thinking that--doubt if it's true but Duke is just like our Lady was--trying to make the kids feel better.


 
Okay, Boxermom...I don't know if it's real or imagined...but I swear to you DD's knee is almost completely well....I don't know if it's normal healing or dog-spit healing....but it is almost healed haha Of course...I guess it's been a week since she fell but it was a pretty good scrape...

Anyway.... we'll go ahead and give Duke credit...


----------



## boxermom

GTO, Harley looks so regal! Reminds me of our last rescue boy, Sam. He would automatically pose for people as if he knew how good he looked.

Voodoo, Boxer spit apparently did the trick lol!

Here's a photo of Sabo sleeping on the bed this evening, of course with his tongue sticking out.


----------



## Voodoo

HAHA! PAT I love Sabo so much!!!!!!!!!  My DD and I are cracking up....we wish we were near and could come give him big hugs....and cheese.


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> HAHA! PAT I love Sabo so much!!!!!!!!! My DD and I are cracking up....we wish we were near and could come give him big hugs....and cheese.


 

He'll drool for cheese!  Keep the paper towels handy........


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AHH! Boxermom he looked like he came in from a night of partying and drinking!! :tispy:


----------



## Voodoo

DD and Duke were playing in the back last night when she presented him with a Princess Crown...I think his face says it all (he'd given DD the 'paw'...hence her look of woe!):







DD tried to convince him that he'd look very handsome in this crown:







And of course.......... she finally talked him into it:






Much to her glee....he resigned himself to several pics (and you can see her healing knee haha)














​


----------



## boxermom

Duke is a pushover for your daughter! That's so cute where he's offering his paw.

Her knee looks just about healed!  Duke worked his magic!


----------



## Voodoo

^^I love the paw pic...it's like he's saying "Really...can't we just shake and forget the crown?" haha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG!! Duke is such a handsome prince!


----------



## Voodoo

Thank you!!


----------



## cascratchfever

Princess Duke is adorable in his crown  

GTO, Harley is so beautiful, he must love the camera!

Bags, I took a picture of Daisy the other day and suprise suprise, she had her eyes closed like Bindi did in that pic you posted the other day lol. She's never done that before!


----------



## Izznit

^LOL

how CUTEEEEE!!!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG DAISY!!!!!!!!!  I wanna sit down right next to her and give her a hug around the neck!!! She's so pretty!


----------



## GTOFan

Love the pics of dd and Duke!  He is sooooo accommodating to dd, love it!

Daisy is go beautiful!


----------



## boxermom

Daisy is adorable!  I love that she still has pink on her cute nose.  Her coat looks beautiful.  Is it naturally like that or do you brush her?  Normally we haven't done much grooming with our Boxers, but one seemed to shed a lot and he loved being brushed.


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> Daisy is adorable! I love that she still has pink on her cute nose. Her coat looks beautiful. Is it naturally like that or do you brush her? Normally we haven't done much grooming with our Boxers, but one seemed to shed a lot and he loved being brushed.


 
Thanks!  We don't brush her because she won't let us, she just wiggles around trying to get the brush the whole time lol.  She does shed a lot though!  If you're coming over to my house, don't wear black, you'll never get all that hair off of you!


----------



## cascratchfever

Does anyone have any experience with seizures in Boxers?  Daisy sometimes falls on her side and can't get up for 10 seconds or so.  She doesn't look like she's convulsing but she does panic and move her legs around a lot trying to stand up.  The very first time this happened was over a year ago and it's probably happened 3 times since.  Does that sound like a seizure?  She's always fine right after and doesn't seem dazed or sleepy or anything.

Yesterday morning me and DH went out for breakfast and when we came home daisy was really excited to see us and then she fell down out of the blue.  After 10 seconds she got up and was fine but she did seem to slobber more yesterday than she usually does.

I made her an appt with the vet this Friday so hopefully she's okay and doesn't have another episode before then.  I don't think she will but I'm scared for her.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Oh dear...no, I've not heard of anything like this but I'm hardly an expert.  Please please please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Cas! Daisy is soooo cute! I love the sleepy face. Bindi still does that sometimes..she closes her eyes and is like sleeping but with her head up.

I'm so sorry to hear that but it's great that your getting her check out. Let us know what happens. Maybe it's sometimes happens if she gets over excited??


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that but it's great that your getting her check out. Let us know what happens. Maybe it's sometimes happens if she gets over excited??


 
Every time it's ever happened she's been really excited so that may have something to do with it.  It's so strange though!  I'm hoping it's nothing serious, I'll let you guys know what my vets says Friday.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi gets crazy excited when she sees me or DH and starts jumping all over the place. Rocky never used to but he's started as well. Even when we're at the dog park she's so excited and runs up to every person and jumps on them (very embarrassing but no one seems to mind). 

But come to think of it, there was one time that Bindi and Rocky were playing and she fell and couldn't get up for a few minutes. Her eyes were still open but she just couldn't get up. Mind you I was hysterical almost in tears. DH said she fell onto something hard (there was a metal plate cover thing in the baseball fields) and she may have hurt herself but he wasn't sure.  That was the only time it happened and it must have been about 4 months ago.

Anyways I would love to know what your vet says.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> But come to think of it, there was one time that Bindi and Rocky were playing and she fell and couldn't get up for a few minutes. Her eyes were still open but she just couldn't get up. Mind you I was hysterical almost in tears.


 
That sounds very similar to Daisy's very first episode which lasted the longest of all of them.  Now she's only down for 10 seconds at the most and she's fully aware the entire time she's down but she just can't get up.  You can see in her eyes she's scared though so it makes me cry everytime it happens.

I'll let you know what my vet says.  I can't really afford anything major like an MRI for her at the moment but I'm hoping my vet can do some bloodwork and anything else that's possible for her to try and diagnose what's going on.  I've read that epilepsy is common in Boxers so that's a possibility but it really doesn't look like she's having seizures to me but I've only ever seem humans have seizures, so maybe it looks different in animals?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I never thought of it like that. I had just figured she fell onto a metal plate and hurt her leg but she seemed fine a few minutes later. She was laying on her side and breathing really fast...that's all I remember.

Epilepsy??? Maybe the vet can see something in the bloodwork.


----------



## cascratchfever

Where are all our Boxer lovers this week????  

Daisy's appt is this afternoon, I'll update later on tonight or tomorrow.  She's been fine all week though, nothing out of the ordinary going on so we'll see!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I agree!! We've all been very hush hush this week. I hope that's because everyone is taking lots of pictures of their boxers to post!! I'm going to try to take more pictures over the weekend of my monsters being monsters. Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## boxermom

I'm in Tucson *waving*.  Haven't had much free time, but I needed to check on our Boxers.

We had a dog that had seizures--couldn't determine what caused them and the vet never prescribed anything.  In the end she died of a massive heart attack--initially she went down just like with a seizure. There is some heart ailment that Boxers are more prone to have.  When the vet checks your dog, be sure the heart is also checked in case it's connected to collapsing.  If the heart ailment is caught early it's usually treatable.

Good luck to Daisy.

I miss Sabo and I want to take some pics when we get home next week and post.


----------



## Voodoo

I've been crazy at work and when things get super busy and I'm working long hours I find myself not really wanting to be on the computer at night 

But I'll take some pix of our Boxer Baby Boy this weekend and post them


----------



## cascratchfever

Hey Guys!  I took Daisy to her vet appt yesterday where he drew blood for testing.  Initially the vet thought she might just have epilepsy because she seemed healthy other than the occasional seizure.  After her blood work came back though it showed she has some elevated kidney enzymes so he had me bring her to the office today for more blookwork and to get a urine sample.  After todays test results, our vet thinks that she's suffering from a kidney infection or maybe pancreatitis.  He's not sure whether that's causing the seizures or if she just happens to have epilespy AND something else going on right now as well.  She'll be starting some meds and some special food on Monday and after two weeks, her blood will be tested again.  

She was such a good girl at the vet's office and everyone there told her how pretty she is


----------



## boxermom

Thanks for the update on Daisy!  I hope it's something treatable and she'll be fine.


----------



## Voodoo

Thank you for telling us how she's doing! Please keep us updated and give her a great big hug for me!!


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks Cas for the update on Daisy!  Hope everything turns out well, keep us posted!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Lots of HUGS and belly rubs for Daisy!! 

Hope she gets better!


----------



## Izznit

Give Daisy a big fat squeeze for me!


----------



## Voodoo

Hub's workin' all night entertaining clients at some big convention.... so I did my kind of entertaining... I took the kids for a hamburger:







He likes to go 'bye-bye'....he just lays in DD's lap and makes gaa-gaa eyes at her:






And when I ask, "Who's your favorite creature on the whole Earth?" DD does this:






(Safety Disclaimer:  All pics taken at a RED light haha)


----------



## Izznit

^awwwwww

how cute!!! hehe i love his ga ga eyes!!!


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> Hub's workin' all night entertaining clients at some big convention.... so I did my kind of entertaining... I took the kids for a hamburger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He likes to go 'bye-bye'....he just lays in DD's lap and makes gaa-gaa eyes at her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I ask, "Who's your favorite creature on the whole Earth?" DD does this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Safety Disclaimer:  All pics taken at a RED light haha)




awwwww!


----------



## courtneyh

I havnt posted in a while, Ive been uber busy with work and house work.

A couple weekends ago, Hubby and I went to visit my dad and step mom, and they a boxer names snickers.... thought I would post some funny pictures of moses and snickers playing...

dont mind my face in the one picture, snickers literally had jumped up on me as soon as hubby went to take a pic, and snickers weights 90 lbs


----------



## Voodoo

^^GREAT pics! hahahaah Both boxers look SO happy to have you for a playmate!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AHH!! CUTIES!! Voodoo...I love love love Duke! I like how he rides so nicely in the car...Bindi and Rocky make dashes for the windows and sticky their heads out during the whole ride.

Courtney..90lbs! Wow..that's a big boy. I'm glad they have really big couch for him. They look so happy jumping on top of you!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> AHH!! CUTIES!! Voodoo...I love love love Duke! I like how he rides so nicely in the car...Bindi and Rocky make dashes for the windows and sticky their heads out during the whole ride.


 
Hehe thanks...... that's EXACTLY what Duke used to do when I had my sedan.  But after we bought the van there's no back windows for him to drool out of...so he just lays in DD's lap hehe


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo, I love Duke and your DD together!!!!!!  You can see how much they love each other and if I haven't told you before, your DD is so beautiful!

Courtney, Moses looks so tiny compared to Snickers!  I love that Snickers jumped in your lap, he thinks he's a lap dog still.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aww you are SO SWEET...thank you so so so much!!

And speaking of beautiful babies.... ... how are you feeling, Mom?


----------



## courtneyh

cascratchfever said:


> Voodoo, I love Duke and your DD together!!!!!!  You can see how much they love each other and if I haven't told you before, your DD is so beautiful!
> 
> Courtney, Moses looks so tiny compared to Snickers!  I love that Snickers jumped in your lap, he thinks he's a lap dog still.



I cant imagine moses getting to be that big!!! 

snickers loves to just like plop in your lap ahaha... as soon as you sit down hes right up on your lap!!


----------



## boxermom

90 lbs!  I thought Sabo was large (80 lbs).  That's a lapful of Boxers!

Voodoo, your DD and duke are so funny together.  Duke adores her so much and the feeling is mutual, obviously.

We just got back from 9 days out-of-town, and the kennel really tired Sabo out.  Good thing, because dh and I are tired too.  We missed the big lug, and I missed checking this thread everyday!


----------



## Voodoo

^^We missed you, too!!!  I am glad to see you can 'feel' their relationship in the photos.  I always hope the pics I post convey the bond DD and Duke have.... they are completely wrapped up in each other...it's really the most precious animal/human relationship I've ever been lucky enough to audience.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Welcome back Boxermom!!

Voodoo I love the relationship that your DD and Duke have. I hope in the future my children (in the far future) will feel that way with Bindi and Rocky.


----------



## irishlass1029

BagsRmyLife said:


> I also had some pro shots take of Bindi!
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


 
I just melted and ran all over my floor! ​


----------



## cascratchfever

How much water do your boxers drink?  Daisy is drinking about 8-10 cups a day but I have no idea if that's excessive or not.  She's losing control of her bladder when she sleeps every since that last seizure she had.  Her bedding is wet every morning (never used to be) and she's unknowingly pee'd on the couch a few times while sleeping.  She's doubled the amount of water she drinks lately (since she's been on her antibiotics) so I don't know if this bladder control thing will get better after she's off the meds or not.  

I think I may have to get some diapers for now because I feel like I'm constantly washing things.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

irishlass1029 said:


> I just melted and ran all over my floor! ​




Awww thank you


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cascratchfever said:


> How much water do your boxers drink?  Daisy is drinking about 8-10 cups a day but I have no idea if that's excessive or not.  She's losing control of her bladder when she sleeps every since that last seizure she had.  Her bedding is wet every morning (never used to be) and she's unknowingly pee'd on the couch a few times while sleeping.  She's doubled the amount of water she drinks lately (since she's been on her antibiotics) so I don't know if this bladder control thing will get better after she's off the meds or not.
> 
> I think I may have to get some diapers for now because I feel like I'm constantly washing things.


th
Oooo sorry to hear that. At home it seems that Rocky drinks more than Bindi but when we're at the park, it's the other way around.

Did you talk to your vet about it??


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> th
> Oooo sorry to hear that. At home it seems that Rocky drinks more than Bindi but when we're at the park, it's the other way around.
> 
> Did you talk to your vet about it??


 
Yeah my vet keeps saying "oh she's a puppy and they drink a lot".  She'll be 3 years old in March, I didn't realize that she is still considered a puppy.  He has me keeping a water diary that I can show him on Friday when she goes in for her second round of bloodwork but I'm pretty sure he'll dismiss it.

I've done some research and I think diabetes insipidus is a possiblity for what she may have but I'm going to discuss it with my vet and see what he says.  I swear I'm going to go broke before we find out what's wrong with her.


----------



## mm16

^Maybe go to a second vet for another opinion? It couldn't hurt!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww poor Daisy.... 

I'll be thinking about you all week....please let me know what the vet says after your visit on Friday.


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> Aww poor Daisy....
> 
> I'll be thinking about you all week....please let me know what the vet says after your visit on Friday.


 
I called my vet today because I couldn't wait until Friday lol.  I told him how much water she drinks and he agreed that it's a little excessive but not alarmingly so.  I told him I couldn't let her sleep in pee all night anymore and he said he had done some reasearch and found that this one med is supposed to work really well for incontinence.  I'm going to get the meds today and hopefully that'll help her.  If not, I'll be ordered some doggie diapers for her although I hope she never had to wear those. 

I'll let you girls know what he says on Friday after she's been on the new meds for a week.

Thanks you all for keeping Daisy in your thoughts and prayers.  I hope she's okay, she's not acting sick or anything so I'm hoping this will all pass eventually.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

That's weird that your vet says she's still a puppy...I don't think she counts. I know that some puppies get excited and can't hold themselves, Bindi used to do it a lot when she met new people. She still does it sometimes but not as much as she used to. She's going to be a year next month.

I think you may worry yourself out by reading up on all of these things, but maybe just try to limit her water consumption. Don't refill her bowl all the time or just make sure she has water from a long walk or if it's really hot outside. Just like if you leave food out for your dog all day...most likely he/she will eat it.


----------



## Izznit

^^Stinky drinks A LOT of water, too.

We call him thirsty boy. haha

and sometimes we call him 'lechito' for little milk...

Maggie is Maggie Waggie, Maaaaaaaaaaaggie, Maggie girl, or pwitty girl!

totally irrelevant but thought i'd share. haha


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> I called my vet today because I couldn't wait until Friday lol. I told him how much water she drinks and he agreed that it's a little excessive but not alarmingly so. I told him I couldn't let her sleep in pee all night anymore and he said he had done some reasearch and found that this one med is supposed to work really well for incontinence. I'm going to get the meds today and hopefully that'll help her. If not, I'll be ordered some doggie diapers for her although I hope she never had to wear those.
> 
> I'll let you girls know what he says on Friday after she's been on the new meds for a week.
> 
> Thanks you all for keeping Daisy in your thoughts and prayers. I hope she's okay, she's not acting sick or anything so I'm hoping this will all pass eventually.


 
I don't want to alarm you, but we had a boxer long ago who drank massive amounts of water and had to go out several times at night, and wet the old sofa she slept on.  The vet we had then brushed it off for the longest time and I didn't know enough to be assertive with him.  It turned out to be a  serious problem with her kidneys.  Can your vet run some test to check her kidney function?  It just sounds so similar.  Incontinence is if they drink a NORMAL amount of water and it dribbles out or they pee a bit when excited.  The need to drink lots of water and not being able to hold it at 3 yrs old (not puppy age, IMO) is something else.  I'm not a vet, but please get the kidneys checked.  Wishing you a good outcome for sweet Daisy.


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> I don't want to alarm you, but we had a boxer long ago who drank massive amounts of water and had to go out several times at night, and wet the old sofa she slept on. The vet we had then brushed it off for the longest time and I didn't know enough to be assertive with him. It turned out to be a serious problem with her kidneys. Can your vet run some test to check her kidney function? It just sounds so similar. Incontinence is if they drink a NORMAL amount of water and it dribbles out or they pee a bit when excited. The need to drink lots of water and not being able to hold it at 3 yrs old (not puppy age, IMO) is something else. I'm not a vet, but please get the kidneys checked. Wishing you a good outcome for sweet Daisy.


 
The vet checked her kidneys at her last appointment and said that she may have a problem with them.  She's been on an antibiotic and some sort of ulcer/stomach acid medication (incase she's in kidney failure) for the past 7 days so we go back on Friday to recheck her blood and see if the enzyme levels that were high are back to normal.  If not, I think we move on to an ultrasound.  It's just so strange that all of this has happened since her last seizure, she never had a problem with this before that seizure...of course her kidney problems could have caused the seizure I guess.


----------



## boxermom

OK, so at least they are aware of possible kidney issues.  I'm sending good thoughts to you and Daisy for an answer and a treatment. It brought back memories of Sally from about 30 yrs ago.  They must have better diagnostic tools and treatment now.


----------



## cascratchfever

Thank you for the good thoughts  

Daisy took her first pill for incontinence (50mg of Proin) last night and threw up the entire contents of her stomach about an hour later.  She also turned bright red where she's normally pink (belly, ears, mouth) so I'm assuming she had an allergic reaction to it.  

She didn't pee in her bed last night though so I'm wondering if she had absorbed the pill and it actually helped???  I called my vet to ask him what to do but he hasn't returned my call yet.  They're probably tired of me by now lol.

Boxermom, what happened to Sally?  Was she able to live with her kidney problems?


----------



## Voodoo

Please keep us posted on Miss Daisy's progress!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Just some pics of the kids cuddling this evening:


----------



## bnjj

Awww, I love the third pic.


----------



## Voodoo

hehe Thanks, sweetie.  They were being snuggly...hehe


----------



## kings_20

^^

Super cute!!!


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> Thank you for the good thoughts
> 
> Daisy took her first pill for incontinence (50mg of Proin) last night and threw up the entire contents of her stomach about an hour later. She also turned bright red where she's normally pink (belly, ears, mouth) so I'm assuming she had an allergic reaction to it.
> 
> She didn't pee in her bed last night though so I'm wondering if she had absorbed the pill and it actually helped??? I called my vet to ask him what to do but he hasn't returned my call yet. They're probably tired of me by now lol.
> 
> Boxermom, what happened to Sally? Was she able to live with her kidney problems?


 

Sadly, no. She was 5. By the time we took her to a different vet, it was too advanced. I don't even remember what they called it but she was born with the problem. Keep in mind that was 1977. Vet care has advanced so much since then.

Voodoo, I LOVE those pics. Duke is the luckiest dog to have his best friend/"sister".

Here's a pic of where Sabo often is standing: on the wrong side of the door.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awwww...DD and I looooove Sabo!! And man...he's a BIG BOY! haha


----------



## cascratchfever

This picture is so sweet!!!!  Duke is such a big baby


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> Sadly, no. She was 5. By the time we took her to a different vet, it was too advanced. I don't even remember what they called it but she was born with the problem. Keep in mind that was 1977. Vet care has advanced so much since then.
> 
> Voodoo, I LOVE those pics. Duke is the luckiest dog to have his best friend/"sister".
> 
> Here's a pic of where Sabo often is standing: on the wrong side of the door.


 
I'm sorry about Sally   If this is a problem that Daisy cannot make it through I would be very heartbroken but also thankful for the time I"ve had with her.  She's really enriched my life, I love living with a clown like her.

Sabo is so handsome!  Daisy can stare out the door for hours, it's really cute because sometimes there's a big ole boxer next to two little cats, all of them staring out together lol.


----------



## mm16

Omg voodoo! Duke is so freaking cute! He is such a cuddle bug. love the pics!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted.....hope you're all doing well. I have some catching up to do!!!

Here's a little video of my kids playing last night...


----------



## Voodoo

OMG your daughter is a little _doll!!!!!_

And they are good pets!!!!! Pixel is gorgeous!


----------



## boxermom

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Hi everyone! It's been a while since I've posted.....hope you're all doing well. I have some catching up to do!!!
> 
> Here's a little video of my kids playing last night...




Your Boxer and Boston Terrier are so good-looking!  My grandma had a Boston--so darn smart.  Thanks for sharing the video! All the extra smiles are welcome.


----------



## mm16

what a cute video! is your dd saying "good pet!!!" ? lol. its adorable.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Thanks everyone - these three (plus DH) are the loves of my life.  

DD is saying "Pig" to Myrtle the boston terrier, because her nickname is PigMyrtle (she eats and snorts like a piggie).  Then, she's saying "Pix" to Pixel, because that's what we call her for short.  But, in her little voice, the words all sound the same.  LOL  Thanks for watching.


----------



## ginag

what well behaved pets! do they respond to voice commands or hand signals as well? I noticed pixel sat without having been told.


----------



## cascratchfever

Mommy2APrincess said:


> Thanks everyone - these three (plus DH) are the loves of my life.
> 
> DD is saying "Pig" to Myrtle the boston terrier, because her nickname is PigMyrtle (she eats and snorts like a piggie). Then, she's saying "Pix" to Pixel, because that's what we call her for short. But, in her little voice, the words all sound the same. LOL Thanks for watching.


 
That's so sweet!!!  I love that your dogs listen to your DD.


----------



## cascratchfever

UPdate on Daisy:
Took her in this morning so the vet could re-check her elevated enzymes and they were even high than before.  My vet still doesn't know what's going on but he wants to keep her until Saturday so he can hook her up to IV fluids and flush out her pancreas and liver.  

She's still acting normal, not sick at all so I really don't know what to make of all of this.


----------



## Izznit

^^I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I'm sure it's not easy on the nerves!

Sending hugs your way


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aww... I'm sorry she had to stay!! But really, I'm sure this is the best thing for her right now.  They'll hopefully get a handle on whatever it is.  

If she's her normal self hopefully that's a good sign that it's nothing too serious....maybe the 'flush' will be all she needs. 

Please keep us posted!!!!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

ginag said:


> what well behaved pets! do they respond to voice commands or hand signals as well? I noticed pixel sat without having been told.


 
Yup - they do also respond to hand signals.  Well, only one, really, and that's a thumbs up for "sit."    I'm working on others....


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

cascratchfever said:


> UPdate on Daisy:
> Took her in this morning so the vet could re-check her elevated enzymes and they were even high than before. My vet still doesn't know what's going on but he wants to keep her until Saturday so he can hook her up to IV fluids and flush out her pancreas and liver.
> 
> She's still acting normal, not sick at all so I really don't know what to make of all of this.


 
Big hugs to both you and Daisy.  We'll be sending boxer vibes your way for her to come home really soon and for the vet to be able to figure out what's going on.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cascratchfever said:


> UPdate on Daisy:
> Took her in this morning so the vet could re-check her elevated enzymes and they were even high than before.  My vet still doesn't know what's going on but he wants to keep her until Saturday so he can hook her up to IV fluids and flush out her pancreas and liver.
> 
> She's still acting normal, not sick at all so I really don't know what to make of all of this.




So sorry to hear about Daisy. But she's in good hands. Hope all goes well and keep us posted!


----------



## mm16

Cascratchfever, I hope Daisy gets back to herself and feeling well very soon. I will keep her in my thoughts!


----------



## boxermom

*cascratchfever*, I'm hoping and praying that the vet figures out what's going on with Daisy and soon.  Maybe he or she knows of a specialist vet in driving distance or a vet school where they can take on puzzling and difficult cases.  Poor little girl.  And you must be so worried.

Sending you calming and positive thoughts.  ((hugs))


----------



## GTOFan

Cas, I hope Daisy gets better real soon.

Take care, good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## tokidokigurl

here are my babies
Fozzie & Luna
Luna likes to lick absolutely everything! 
Fozzie we call jowels some times because he likes to lay on his back & when he does his jowels almost cover his face

Luna sleeping


----------



## Izznit

^^^^awwww, your babies are so cute!!! give them big hugs and kisses from me!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

tokidokigurl said:


> here are my babies
> Fozzie & Luna
> Luna likes to lick absolutely everything!
> Fozzie we call jowels some times because he likes to lay on his back & when he does his jowels almost cover his face
> 
> Luna sleeping


 
What sweeties!!!  I love Luna's little tongue sticking out in the sleeping photo.  So cute.....


----------



## boxermom

Hiya, *tokidokigurl!*  Love your Boxer babies' names--Fozzy and Luna.  Fozzy reminds me of Fozzy Bear on the Muppets.  I know what you mean about the jowels when they lay on their backs and the lips flop open--so cute!

Luna has quite a fluffy bed there--nice and comfy.


----------



## Izznit

Mommy2aPrincess, your avatar is HILARIOUS!!! lol!


----------



## tokidokigurl

boxermom said:


> Hiya, *tokidokigurl!* Love your Boxer babies' names--Fozzy and Luna. Fozzy reminds me of Fozzy Bear on the Muppets. I know what you mean about the jowels when they lay on their backs and the lips flop open--so cute!
> 
> Luna has quite a fluffy bed there--nice and comfy.


 

that is why we named him Fozzie he had the same head shape as Fozzy the bear as soon as we saw him we knew his name.


----------



## GTOFan

Awwww, *tokidokigurl* your two babies are precious!

Love their names!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

tokidokigurl said:


> here are my babies
> Fozzie & Luna
> Luna likes to lick absolutely everything!
> Fozzie we call jowels some times because he likes to lay on his back & when he does his jowels almost cover his face
> 
> Luna sleeping




EEK!! New boxers!! YeAy!!

So cute! I love the super sad squishy faces. Plus the little tooth sticking out is adorable!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I got a question for you lovely boxer mommies.....how do you know if your pups get cold? Its about 42 degrees here and I think it's pretty cold outside. When Bindi was a lil' puppy I used to make her wear a sweater since she didn't even have fur on her belly! I know boxers get cold a little faster than other dogs because they have short hair but how do I know when it's too cold for them?


----------



## courtneyh

BagsRmyLife said:


> I got a question for you lovely boxer mommies.....how do you know if your pups get cold? Its about 42 degrees here and I think it's pretty cold outside. When Bindi was a lil' puppy I used to make her wear a sweater since she didn't even have fur on her belly! I know boxers get cold a little faster than other dogs because they have short hair but how do I know when it's too cold for them?



I am wondering the same thing...we had frost this morning and it was about 38 degrees


----------



## cascratchfever

When Daisy is cold, she'll actually shiver or her hair at the base of her back will start to stand up a little lol.  She's so wimpy though, she doesn't like the be outside for long in the cold.  I always put a sweater on her if it's in the 40's outside.


----------



## courtneyh

cascratchfever said:


> When Daisy is cold, she'll actually shiver or her hair at the base of her back will start to stand up a little lol.  She's so wimpy though, she doesn't like the be outside for long in the cold.  I always put a sweater on her if it's in the 40's outside.



What size sweater do you have?!

Moses is only 5 months and Im afraid to get something now, because by the end of next month he will be so much bigger, so I don know what size to get him, or should i get maybe 2 one size for now and a bigger one for the rest of the winter?


----------



## cascratchfever

I always buy XL sweater for Daisy and she's not even a big Boxer, she's only about 48 lbs.  If I were you I'd get two sizes, check ebay, you can get cheap dog sweaters on there.  I like the online seller  onlinelongitudes because the sweaters are cheap and they get to you fast.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

courtneyh said:


> I am wondering the same thing...we had frost this morning and it was about 38 degrees




I read that for some dogs when there's frost outside, it's the best sign that it's too cold for your dog. But i figure for boxers it's probably sooner than that. I used to buy Bindi like medium to large sweaters. I only got like 3 so I used them last winter. She did grow out of them but I just sold them again on eBay. Dog.com has some nice ones too but they usually go up to a size Large. 

I think X-large or even XX-Large might fit Bindi and Rocky. Last time we were at the vet they both weighed in around 45/48lbs each. I've pretty sure they're bigger than that now. ush:


----------



## boxermom

Finding sweaters or jackets that remotely fit a boxer's shape is so hard!  When we lived up north and it got sooo cold I got as close as I could then would add velcro strips so I could get it to fit better.

Once I found a sweater in a package with a photo of a boxer in the sweater.  I couldn't begin to get the sweater on our dog--it's the deep chest that was so hard. No idea how they got the photo with the sweater on the Boxer.


----------



## Izznit

Stinky shivers! And when it's not physically visible, I touch his thigh and I can feel it shaking. Maggie never seems to be cold, or she's not so sensitive to the weather.


----------



## Voodoo

The cold here doesn't bother Duke at all.  I've never seen him shiver or act as if he is cold. The few snow flurries we have every now and then makes him happy....he and DD get out and roll in it (of course DD bundles up like we're on the Arctic Tundra haha) and he just loves it.  If we try to clothe him in any way he stands statute still as if he's been placed in some sort of comic book freeze-ray.


----------



## Izznit

^LOL i could just imagine!!!


----------



## Voodoo

hehe Izz, I swear, he's a nut.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

He's also a big boy! I bet he's used to it now. I was just concerned at how cold is too cold. We've never had the dogs for a full winter yet. We got Bindi in Feb so it was coming to an end really. Plus she was a lil' puppy so she played out in snow and she lovedddd it. She ate most of it too though....


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG I luuuuuuuuuuurve Miss Bindi so much!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Tanks Voodoo! I love Mr. Dukes tooo. He's such a boxer...I enjoy looks at pictures of him. I love the squishy faces!!!!


----------



## courtneyh

cascratchfever said:


> I always buy XL sweater for Daisy and she's not even a big Boxer, she's only about 48 lbs.  If I were you I'd get two sizes, check ebay, you can get cheap dog sweaters on there.  I like the online seller  onlinelongitudes because the sweaters are cheap and they get to you fast.



thanks so much!

im going to check ebay tonight!!!


----------



## Voodoo

So, we had our first "cold snap".  It was a whole 55 degrees last night.... and DD couldn't resist the chance to put on fuzzy boots and a hoodie for her and a hoodie for Duke. (And don't you love that it was SO cold she still had shorts on hahaha) Ahhh the patience Duke has for that kid..... of course she had to bribe him with a little food to roll the sleeves up....


----------



## courtneyh

Voodoo said:


> So, we had our first "cold snap".  It was a whole 55 degrees last night.... and DD couldn't resist the chance to put on fuzzy boots and a hoodie for her and a hoodie for Duke. (And don't you love that it was SO cold she still had shorts on hahaha) Ahhh the patience Duke has for that kid..... of course she had to bribe him with a little food to roll the sleeves up....



awww! so adorable! 

I wish our cold snaps were 55! ahhhhh it was 31 last night ush:


----------



## cascratchfever

lol Duke looks so funny in that sweatshirt!  It got around that same temp here last night so I started to look for Daisy's sweaters.  She loves her sweaters though, she gets really excited when I put one on her but I think that's just because she knows we're going outside.


----------



## Voodoo

OOO, Courtney, sounds good haha I love winter! I miss snow.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG!!! What cuties!!! Both Duke and your DD are adorable. I love the sweater on Duke. So cuteeee! It's been 40 degrees in morning here for the past two weeks. It's getting really really cold. I need to get some sweaters for Bindi and Rocky. 

I'm going to check out that seller you mentioned Cas. Bindi was like that when she was smaller, we always put the sweater on her when we were going outside. She loves it!!! I don't know how Rocky feels about a sweater but we'll see!


----------



## GTOFan

Awww...Duke & DD are soooo cute!

Can't tell if Duke likes to model or is just doing it out of love or both!  LOL!


----------



## boxermom

Duke will do anything for her, I swear!

Once up north we put a sweatshirt on our Boxer girl 'cause it was so cold outside. Wish I had a pic--she looked so forlorn like we were torturing her or something lol.


----------



## cascratchfever

Update on Daisy:
I got a call from her vet yesterday with some new test results that showed Daisy's pancreas in out of whack and it most likely points to kidney failure.  The next step is x-rays and ultrasounds to determine if her kidneys are enlarged, too small, full of stones, etc.  Because my vet has no kind of payment plan, I'll most likely need to wait until next month before I do any of this (we have GOT to get paid first, it's been a big vet expense month already).  Daisy's doctor talked to a specialist and they're both pretty stumped on what's wrong with her because her symptoms don't seem to fit any one disease or condition and they can't figure out why Daisy isn't acting sick.  She's still acting totally normal, playing, eating, drinking, and laying on the couch with me.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww, cas! I'm so sorry to hear all of that. I hope it's not as serious as it seems to be. 

I totally understand, vet bills are outrageous.


----------



## cascratchfever

I WISH I had gotten doggie insurance for her when she was a puppy, it would help out a lot right now.  I don't understand why vet's don't do payment plans anymore though!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Cas.... I am thinking about you guys!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Vets really do need to do payment plans. I got insurance for Bindi and Rocky. I pay like $30 a month. I hope I never use it but just in case.


----------



## boxermom

*cas*, I'm so sorry about Miss Daisy.  One year we spent more at the vet than we did at the pediatrician!!!  At least that vet offered insurance.  Our vet down here in NC doesn't even offer it.

Prayers for you and Daisy.


----------



## cascratchfever

Thank you girls for everything!  I'm passing hugs on to Daisy


----------



## mm16

we love love love miss daisy.. hope she feels better very soon.


----------



## Izznit

Sending more hugs your way! and to daisy! 



and quick question: do you find your boxer babies favoring your SO or whoever is the 'alpha'?

Maggie girl seems to be totally rejecting my sister and actually gets jealous when my bro in law is talking to her(my sister)! He's the alpha, does all the discipline, but my sister provides the affection/food/caters to them. Just wondering!


----------



## boxermom

All our boxers except for one have adored dh over me even though I spent more time with them, did the feeding, walks, etc.


And lots of good wishes to Daisy and mom!


----------



## Voodoo

Izz...there's no doubt that DD is Duke's favorite person on the whole earth...but he definitely sees Hub as Alpha.


----------



## Izznit

I feel so bad for my sister. I think it makes it worse that 'it's in their nature'. She feels rejected by her own child!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I feel like both Bindi and Rocky see me more as Alpha and even when we're sitting on the sofa or something, they'll come lay down at my feet. Bindi especially does it a lot. Say we go to the part and everyone is running around, after wards, she's stand right in front of me.


----------



## Voodoo

Cas...how's Daisy doing?


----------



## boxermom

^^^Yes, I was about to ask the same thing.  Is she acting ok, but just drinking a lot of water and peeing a lot?  We love her and you and want you both to feel well.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Please let us know!


----------



## cascratchfever

Hey girls!  Daisy is actually acting totally well.  She's not even drinking excessively or peeing in her bed anymore.  She's gotten too smart for her own good now and will not eat her pills in cheese, pill pockets, or peanut butter so does anyone have any ideas how to get her to take them?

My vet wants her to continue to stay on prescription science diet (which is a load of crap in my opinion, $90 for a 40 lb bag and the main ingredient is CORN!) and then once we get the xrays and stuff I guess he'll re-evaluate.  I'm happy that she's feeling good still though and even happier that she's not peeing in her bed anymore!  She hated her diapers and would look at me with a really sad face when I put them on her lol.


----------



## Voodoo

^^I'm so glad to hear she's dong well!  Is she going to be on the rx for life?


----------



## cascratchfever

I'm not sure about the food Voodoo.  I'm sure if she's diagnosed for sure with kidney failure after the ultrasound, the vet will want to put her on kidney specific RX food.  The science diet she's on now is Science Diet I/d but there's a kidney on called K/d that he'd probably want her to be on.  I would research other kidney foods though first because I'm not a huge fan of science diet.


----------



## mm16

So glad to hear the Daisy is improving. OMG, Cas, it would have been hilarious (humiliating for Daisy) to see a pic of her in a diaper! Poor girl. 

I think this thread needs some new pics...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Cas, i'm happy to hear that she's doing better! 

Give her lots of hugs of all of us!

I hear you mm16, we need some more pictures.


----------



## boxermom

Thanks for the update on Daisy.  I wish our Sally had been diagnosed earlier in her kidney problems.  All our boxers except the 2nd and Sabo were on Science Diet for something or other for long periods of time.  The vets seem to love it--of course you have to buy it from them.  I guess I was never willing to take a chance in case it was essential for their health.  How do we ever know?  I understand your doubts, cas.

As far as the pills, would she take them if they were in a little ball of liverwurst or is that too fatty for her diet?  Otherwise, you'll need to learn to give her the pills by hand, which I do.  Dh's fingers are too large.  With one hand hold the jaws open enough to put the pill far back on their tongue with the other hand. (I use my thumb to push the pill far back enough so they can't spit it out) close the jaws and stroke the throat to help them swallow.  Maybe give them some little treat, cheese, etc. after to make sure it goes down easily.  I can do it pretty fast now but you get a handful of slobber lol.

Good luck to you and Daisy!


----------



## Voodoo

Well, it happened again   DD's party was a huge success and Duke had a tummy ache the next day.  There's only so much cheese and crackers a Boxer Doggie needs. 

He's fine now but I hate to see him drag himself around like he's hung over.  It makes me sad when he's not his usual bouncy wiggly funny self.


----------



## mm16

Any pics of Duke from the partay? lol. Im missing my virtual boxer doggies.


----------



## Voodoo

I didn't take nearly as many pics as I should have!! I know ... I'm bad....  but I'll see what I did get and post as soon as I can hehe


----------



## cascratchfever

I want new boxer pics too!  I'll try to take some of Daisy too...and if I put another diaper on her, I'm gonna have to take a picture lol.  I know it's embarrassing but OMG is it ever cute.

I want to thank all of my boxer thread ladies for all your love, support and monetary help with Daisy's vet appointments.  Thanks to you girls, I made her x-ray/ultrasound appointment for this Friday at 4pm.  I'll update everyone on Friday evening or Sat. as soon as my vet gives me news.  I really appreciate this unexpected gift but I assure you all, it came at the best time for us.  We've been struggling over how we were going to pay for this next appointment for her and I'm so thankful to you ladies that we don't have to worry about it anymore and I can feel better knowing that we're helping Daisy as best as we can right now.

Me, my DH and Daisy thank you all for being there for us!


----------



## mm16

you are so welcome! I hope miss Daisy continues to get better and better.

Let us know what happens on Friday until then, diaper pics!!!


----------



## GTOFan

We're here for you cas and Daisy!  Keep us posted on Daisy's progress!  Lotsa hugs!


----------



## glitterglo

Glad we could help!!  Hope all goes well with Daisy.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Voodoo

Cas, I'm so glad we could help!  Please let us know how Miss Daisy is doing.


----------



## cascratchfever

I may be posting a diaper pic tomorrow because Daisy peed in her bed last night so it's diaper time again for her.  She was doing really good for a few days with not wetting her bed but I guess that was just temporary.  

The diapers I got for her kinda slide off her flat butt a little so her tail never gets to come out of the tail hole lol.  I think I'm gonna order one cloth diaper and see how it fits because the disposables don't fit her very well.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, a lovely lady like Daisy shouldn't have to wear diapers, but a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!

You're welcome, cas and Daisy; we need to give Daisy every chance and you need to take good care of the other baby in your life, too!


----------



## Izznit

you're welcome Cas and Daisy!

Glad everything's okay!


----------



## Voodoo

So Cas did Daisy see the doc yesterday?

Hug her for me please!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

No voodoo, her appointment is for Friday at 4pm.  I'll update asap after her xray and ultrasound though, I promise 

I got a picture of Daisy in her diaper last night but I forgot to upload it this morning and I don't have my camera here at work with me but I'll do it tonight.  She somehow managed to get the diaper off last night and still pee in her bed so I have got to find one that fits better!


----------



## cascratchfever

I just ordered Daisy this diaper off of ebay:





but it this fabric
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's the kind of diaper that you just put a poise pad into so I'm not sure it'll even work for her but it's worth a shot.  I'm hoping it'll fit her better than the ones I've been using.  I hate that she's waking up in wet bedding, I really want this to work.


----------



## boxermom

^^^I know how you feel.  Hopefully it will help.

We also had this problem anytime our dogs had to have a lot of cortisone--they would drink tons of water and then pee their beds.


----------



## cascratchfever

Daisy did it again last night, got her diaper off and totally soaked her bed.  I don't think it's an incontinence problem so much as a drinking so much her bladder can't hold it problem.  I'm going to talk about it with the vet tomorrow and see what he says.  I think for now I'm just going to have to get up with her once or twice at night and let her out to use the bathroom.  

I wonder if I can train her to use a puppy pad at night?  Anyone know how to go about doing that?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

You can get on the wee wee pads. She just needs to know that she should lay down on them and not tear them up. It might just be helpful where she's trained on the pads whenever she's indoors. Have you ever used them before?


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> You can get on the wee wee pads. She just needs to know that she should lay down on them and not tear them up. It might just be helpful where she's trained on the pads whenever she's indoors. Have you ever used them before?


 
Because Daisy hates the rain, I've tried to get her to use the bathroom on them on rainy days before and she never quite understood that I was actually encouraging her to use the bathroom inside lol.  She doesn't tear them up though.  I asked DH about installing a doggy door for her and he won't go for that.  I guess for now, I'm just going to be stuck taking her out a time or two during the night.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

You can still try with a wee wee pad. I used to keep mine by the door so sometimes when Bindi would go near the door and no one was paying attention she used the pad. Once you get them used to it, they know to use it. Dogs learn fast, esp boxers


----------



## cascratchfever

Okay, this is getting a little ridiculous now.  We took daisy for her appt yesterday at 4pm.  She had an xray and ultrasound.  The ultrasound was completely useless because her doctor said that she's so deep chested that when she was laying on her back, all her other organs squashed up against her kidneys and he couldn't find them.  Then the vet brought the xray into the room to show us and he said that he also couldn't see her kidneys on it because her intestines were too full of poo and because she had swallowed a lot of air being so excited to see all the people at the vet's office.  So he had us drop her off this morning so he could try to do another x-ray (we had to fast her the rest of yesterday and this morning to try and clear out her intestines) and they didn't even end up getting to do her x-rays!  My DH had to go pick her up before they got to her because we were going out of town and their office closes at noon on saturdays.  They knew we were going out of town and couldn't leave her there for more than 3 hours which they told us would be fine and plenty of time.  We ended up making another appointment for next thursday at 2pm.  I have a big fat hunch that my vet won't see anything on her xrays again next Thursday.  

He did mention that maybe her kidneys are just too small too see on the xrays but he's not sure.  I'm pretty dissapointed, I thought we'd get some answers yesterday or today but still nothing.  Daisy's still the happiest little boxer on the block though   You'd never know anything was wrong, hopefully she's still not feeling bad.


----------



## Voodoo

Oh dang!  I'm sorry that you didn't get any answers from these tests!  What a total pain in the backside....and so disappointing.

I'm glad to hear she's in good spirits and not acting ill. I hope that's a good sign, too.

I'm thinking about you guys all the time!!


----------



## Izznit

Cas and Daisy--You guys are always in my thoughts!!! Hope it all works out, sending positive vibes your way!

It got quite cold all of a sudden so the babies needed their sweaters. i think Maggie's outgrown hers a wee bit... Stinky was hogging the big bed so she got stuck in the little one


----------



## Voodoo

^^Izz! Your babies are so wonderful!!! I just want to curl up with both of them!


----------



## cascratchfever

OMG Maggie and Stinky look so cute sleeping in their sweaters!  Stinky's head hanging out is so funny.


----------



## GTOFan

Maggie and Stinky are so cute sleeping!

Cas, hope the next vet visit you'll find some good answers!


----------



## cascratchfever

GTOFan said:


> Cas, hope the next vet visit you'll find some good answers!


 
Me too!  I'm so sick and tired of worrying about it! 

 I wonder what will happen if my vet still can't see her kidneys on Thursday...what will the next step be?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEK!! How cute is Maggie and Stinky!! Maggie looks a little big for her bed too!

Cas: Keep us updated!


----------



## Izznit

they're such hams 

need more boxer pics!!! go ladies go!


----------



## boxermom

Love the pics of Maggie and Stinky! I always think it's so funny when they stretch their neck over the arm of a chair or edge of a doggy bed like that.  It must feel good even tho it looks uncomfortable.

*cas*, you must be pretty po'd with your vet.  All that time and anxiety spent and you have no more info than before.  At least she seems to be feeling ok if she's happy. I hope that continues.  I hope you're feeling well, too.  Keep us updated.


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> *cas*, you must be pretty po'd with your vet. All that time and anxiety spent and you have no more info than before. At least she seems to be feeling ok if she's happy. I hope that continues. I hope you're feeling well, too. Keep us updated.


 
I am po'd at him!  If he offers no solutions or diagnosis after this Thursday, we're taking Daisy's medical records to another vet.  We can't continue this.

I'm feeling good thank you!  I have an ultrasound in 3 weeks and I'm hoping they'll do a 3d view so I can see my little guy's face.


----------



## cascratchfever

Update on Daisy:

My DH just called me on his way home from Daisy's appt today.  The vet did ANOTHER x-ray and ultrasound and STILL can't find her kidneys.  I feel like we've thrown all this money at out vet and to still not have any sort of solution or diagnosis is just beyond my comprehension.  He suggested that the next step could possible be a dye test of her kidneys (I'm guessing with an MRI machine?) or going to see a specialist.  

I really think I'm done with this vet, he's so nice and sweet to Daisy but he's too expensive, especially since we've had no luck with any test he's done and any medicine he's prescribed.  Including the money you ladies so selflessly donated to Daisy's vet bills, we've spent $1000 in the past month and a half and I can't keep giving this office money and getting nothing in return.  

Since Daisy is still happy and seems healthyl, I'm just going to hopefully wait until after the baby comes (and I no longer have to save for maternity leave) and then take all her test results to the specialist.   Of course, if she acts like she's sick or hurting before then, I'll take her immediately but at present time, the only problems she has is just the drinking a lot of water and peeing in her bed.  

Thanks again for your generous donation girls, you'll never know how much I actually appreciate it.

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer!!!!!  Hopefully I won't be posting anything medically related for a while


----------



## boxermom

Geez, how hard can it be to get an x-ray of the kidneys?  Our Sally, who had the bad kidneys, managed to display them in an x-ray and that was over 30 yrs ago!  For that amount of money, you should be farther along in getting to a diagnosis and possible treatment, IMHO.

Hugs to you guys and Daisy.  Stay feeling well, cas!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> Geez, how hard can it be to get an x-ray of the kidneys? Our Sally, who had the bad kidneys, managed to display them in an x-ray and that was over 30 yrs ago!


 
I know!  He said her intestine were too full of poo and air again?  That's so strange to me, she poos three times a day, I don't see how her intestines are any more cluttered that any other dog he xrays.  

Oh well, hopefully Daisy will keep doing fine.  I think I'm going to try and research some natural supplements and things that might help kidney function and just try that for now.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ That's probably a great idea. Natural stuff always works better. At least she's doing better now.  She'll be back to her old self in now time.

At this point I wouldn't worry so much about her kidneys since the vet can't even make the right diagnostic about it. It maybe just be something that's not even that serious.


----------



## Voodoo

Cas...my thoughts are with you, Hub, Daisy, and the baby!!  PM me any time if you need someone!


----------



## Voodoo

Ewwwwwwwwww........ Duke ... the mighty hunter and protector of us all....was in the back yard with us tonight and inside of 10 minutes brought us a young rat.

ush:

Of course my natural reaction is #1: It makes sense cos it is getting cooler and #2: We need to add rat poison to the grocery list.

I mentioned to Hub that we needed to get some and he said that is what he thought too but that he was second guessing it because he was worried a rat we'd poison would be nabbed by Duke.  When no one is home he stays outside (he has a luxury dog house haha) ..... so now I'm worried.  If these rodents are seen around the neighborhood I'm sure our neighbors will start to put out poison, too.

Anyone have any thoughts.... I don't want our glorious baby to be poisoned.


----------



## boxermom

^^^I wish I had a foolproof suggestion, Voodoo.  Putting poison out always scares the heck outta me--a dog can get something in their mouth so fast.  I worry when dh puts down fertilizer--Sabo stays inside for awhile.

I'll bet Duke was really proud of himself, bringing you the rat!  He's not even a terrier!


----------



## Voodoo

^^It does worry me....  but Hub had a good idea and is going to go get red fox urine tomorrow so we can drizzle it around our property line .... I hope it is potent enough to scare the vermin off.  I would hope that even if they neighbor's put poison out that the smell alone will deter them from our property and away from our gorgeous Big Boxer Baby Boy.


----------



## Izznit

Have any of your lovely boxer babies ever had this happen?

Ok so last night, Stinky was lying down, and just kept on sneezing. He did about five times, and in between kept opening and closing his mouth. (might be totally irrelevant to the following events...not sure)

He walks outside, comes back in, and within ten seconds starts shaking violently. So his papa and mama (humans) are hugging him like crazy because maybe he's shivering from the cold, but then he continues to shake even more violently.

The entire time his ears are back, and he just looks scared...he's quite warm, much warmer than usual. 

This must have happened twice, and the other times he was shaking I *think* was because he was cold.

He kept on going to his papa and wanted to be babied. 

Upon further reflection, we realize that a shaking episode like this has happened before, but we thought it was something else.

Could he have had a nightmare? (did a google search for violent shaking, and since he was sleeping before this happened...) About his papa?

I thought they were seizures at first, but i did a search in this thread and Stinky didn't fall on his side or anything. He would just stand still and start shaking before one of us ran to him. The hugging didn't help the shaking, but I think it comforted him a bit...


----------



## Voodoo

Aww poor baby!!!!!!   Izz, I am no expert so all I can say is I hope he doesn't have any more episodes.  Poor baby boy!! Hug him for me, please!!!!!!!


----------



## Izznit

Thanks Voodoo! Gave him many hugs and kisses today. 

Did some asking around, and I'm pretty sure what he had were seizures... but wow, THREE in one night?

Poor baby. and there's not much I can do...


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

I hope you're able to figure out what's the matter with Daisy really soon....

And, I hope Stinky doesn't have any more seizure episodes.  How scary!!!

On a lighter note, here's a video of Pixel and her new TV set....it's actually our new little fish tank.  LOL


----------



## GTOFan

Pixel is so gorgeous M, so attentive! LOL!


----------



## cascratchfever

I'm sorry Izz, I know that was scary!  It would be good to take him to the vet to get some bloodwork done just for peace of mind.  Poor Stinky 

Pixel is so pretty!  That makes me want  to get my acquarium set up for Daisy, I bet she'd love to watch the fish too.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ooo Izz that's crazy!! I would be scared but I agree with cas, maybe you should get some bloodwork done.


Ahh I love Pixel!!!


----------



## boxermom

Pixel is a doll!

Izz, that's so scary when it happens.  Some of our Boxers have had seizures but they weren't quite like you described.  Poor baby--sounds like he was scared by it too. Have you called your vet to tell them what happened?  Unless they are frequent, I don't know if they have a treatment.  You feel so helpless--you just want your furbaby to feel good again.  Hugs to you and Stinky.


----------



## Izznit

Thanks everyone...

We're trying to get an appointment with the vet but it seems like he's always busy! 

I'm just so scared Stinky's going to have a seizure when no one's around... 

I did some googling and it says that white dogs are more likely to shake. Not sure if that includes seizures but thought that was interesting...

If you happen to find out anything, please let me know!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Izznit said:


> If you happen to find out anything, please let me know!


 
Hi Izznit...a great resource are the boxer folks in this yahoo groups:  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bxf/  I've been a member since the late 90's (it started out as a simple list server email group waaaay back when) and I'm sure someone on there would be able to give you some input while you wait for your vet.


----------



## boxermom

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...1/21/ST2008112102249.html?sid=ST2008112102249

I want to share a humorous column on what breed the White House should select for Sasha and Malia. Can you guess???



*cas*, how is Daisy? and how are you feeling? I hope everyone is doing well. 

With Thanksgiving coming up, I remembered a scary incident. I was taking all the meat off the turkey frame and our dog (Boxer named Heidi) was sitting right there in case somthing fell. Horribly, a large piece of fatty turkey skin came off and she gulped it down. It sent her pancreas into crisis and we were at the vet's for emergency treatment and IV's. some dogs can handle the fattier foods, but most can't so be extra careful!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ Love the post!!!! I'm going to pass it on to EVERYONE I KNOW! YEAY!!


Yes, we all need a warning about thanksgiving and table scraps from the pups.


----------



## cascratchfever

I love that article!  

Boxermom, Daisy has been doing really good although this morning she woke up drooling a lot and foaming at the mouth.  It stopped after I gave her a treat but she wouldn't touch her dog food.  I'm thinking maybe she had a seizure in the night sometime.  She seemed fine other than the drolling and foaming so I'll just have to see how she's acting when I get home from work.  I hated to leave her today though.  

I'm doing great, thanks for asking!  About 8.5 weeks to go thank goodness, I can't wait until the baby is here and I get to spend 12 whole weeks at home with him and Daisy (lol that I'm excited about being home with Daisy too).


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> I love that article!
> 
> Boxermom, Daisy has been doing really good although this morning she woke up drooling a lot and foaming at the mouth. It stopped after I gave her a treat but she wouldn't touch her dog food. I'm thinking maybe she had a seizure in the night sometime. She seemed fine other than the drolling and foaming so I'll just have to see how she's acting when I get home from work. I hated to leave her today though.
> 
> I'm doing great, thanks for asking! About 8.5 weeks to go thank goodness, I can't wait until the baby is here and I get to spend 12 whole weeks at home with him and Daisy (lol that I'm excited about being home with Daisy too).


 
Poor Daisy!  She'll love having you around even though she has to share you with the baby!


----------



## LSnyder

Well My boyfriend and I welcomed home Daphnie, our fawn boxer, the exact day we moved into our house, she was born in January. A few months ago we welcomed Hemi, our brindle boxer, he was born in July. Daphnie is the instagator of the two and extremely wild. Hemi is much more laid back and loves to play with Daphnie. Of course being a "first time mom" I have tons of pictures.


----------



## cascratchfever

Yay new boxers!  They're both beautiful!


----------



## LSnyder

cascratchfever said:


> Yay new boxers! They're both beautiful!


 
Thanks, they are both adorably cute.  The only issue we are having is that there are no boxer groups here in our city.  My sister and her husband had a great dane for two years and found meet up groups and the such, even a training center at their city.  Unfortunately there is no such thing here in Wichita that we can find.  Oh, and we are doing training here because of the new purchase of the house and such, they are both training pretty well, just finding it difficult to train Hemi because he is distracted by Daphnie.  He does really good learning with Daphnie in her room, but he is still a little distracted.  

Does anyone on here have two boxers almost the same age and have some tips on training the little one?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy! New boxers!! A brindle! double yeay!

Cas - So sorry to hear about Daisy, I really hope she gets better.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> Cas - So sorry to hear about Daisy, I really hope she gets better.


 
Thanks Bags, she was doing fine this morning!  

Did anyone watch "It's me or the Dog" with the Boxer named Sampson?  I started watching it last night and he was the families problem child and they were struggling with whether or not they should re-home him.  Anyone know if they ended up keeping him?  I was hoping they did because they obviously loved him.


----------



## GTOFan

Cute boxers L, they are SOOOOOOO adorable!

Cas, thanks for the update.  You take it easy, thinking good thoughts for you and Daisy!

I saw that episode with Samson!  They ended up keeping him! Yay!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OOo I did not watch that episode but I'm going to have to DVR that show. I've seen all the ones that she did in the UK and I'm very excited to see new pups here in the states!


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, I love the pix of your 2 Boxer babies!  Dh won't have more than one Boxer at a time, so I can't help you. They look like a lot of fun--love the photo of them playing tug.


----------



## Izznit

New furbabies!! They are SOOOOO cute!!! 


Maggie and Stinky went for a ten mile run the other day with their papa


----------



## LSnyder

boxermom said:


> *LSnyder*, I love the pix of your 2 Boxer babies! Dh won't have more than one Boxer at a time, so I can't help you. They look like a lot of fun--love the photo of them playing tug.


 
Well thanks.  When we just had Daphnie she was somewhat of a pain, always wanting to play because of the amount of energy she has and getting into trouble when we didn't want to play.  My man then put the idea in my head of getting a second (he loves the breed), I was worried, but when we actually got Hemi he is such a mellow dog around us and rambunctious around Daphnie it calmed her down.  Now after two or three hours of straight play she is ready to go to bed.  All in all Hemi was a good decision to get, and plus they are extremely adorable together.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I agree! When you think about it it's like having a dog park in your own house. I take Bindi and Rocky to the baseball fields and they just chase each other around until they get tired. 

Post more pics LSnyder!!


Cas- I saw the episode of "It's me or the Dog" and they end up keeping him. He got more walks and things like that so that's a good thing! He was really really cute though!


----------



## LSnyder




----------



## courtneyh

LSnyder said:


>



AWWWWW beautiful babies!!!!! they are sooo adorable! love the faces!


----------



## boxermom

They are so cute together!

I've brought up the idea that a 2nd dog would calm Sabo down by using up his energy, but so far he's not going for it.


----------



## LSnyder

boxermom said:


> They are so cute together!
> 
> I've brought up the idea that a 2nd dog would calm Sabo down by using up his energy, but so far he's not going for it.


 
Well this is how that story went in our house.  My boyfriend told me he wanted a new boxer (he told me that his infatuation with boxers came with his grandpa's boxer who didn't bark.  He told me that boxers did not bark LOL YEAH RIGHT) so then we decided together to get Daphnie on the single day we moved into our house.  Then in Aug. he was reading something online and the owner of a two year old boxer needed to move and had to get rid of this "great family dog".  With some coaxing from my boyfriend I timidly said ok, we can get another dog.  I did not want another dog at all.  Well then we brought Leo home.  Sweet dog, VERY skinny and very playful.  So we introduced Leo and Daphnie, he was somewhat aggressive, but we thought he was just playing.  That night we put them in their rooms.  When my boyfriend let Leo out in the morning he lunged and bit him.  That same day we got rid of Leo.  Then we saw how Daphnie acted without him, she was walking around the house and crying for a playmate.  I told my boyfriend that I didn't want to get another dog.  LOL but the man is persistant.  A week later we both felt bad for Daphnie and decided (me reluctantly again) to go look at puppies from the paper.  I was going to be so cautious if we did get one.  Look it over and make sure it was going to be healthy.  We went to a couple places and the conditions they kept these puppies in was deplorable, how about ten puppies in a 3x3 cage with a dog house that was 2x2 in the middle?  YUCK!.  Well after three places we decided to contact a guy 100 miles from where we live out in BFE.  He brought two dogs, because we wanted a male but didn't know a brindle or a fawn.  Both of them played for about 10 - 15 min and Hemi just started being extra cute and melted my heart.  They were both fairly healthy for farm puppies.  Turns out Daphnie loves Hemi and they can't stand to be apart.  I'm so glad that my boyfriend was persistant.  Daphnie is much happier and gets the exercise they both need without us having to do much.  The only downside is that their metabolisms are at different rates.  Daphnie is super metobolic and Hemi is semi metobolic.  LOL he's getting into a chucky muscle-ripped boy.  If anyone wants to know we feed them Purina Pro-Plan Performance food, they gobble it up.


----------



## Voodoo

Awww LSnyder!!!!!! I love your babies!


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, I appreciate and enjoyed the tale of getting 2 Boxers. We actually had one that didn't bark when I was in h.s.  Sabo barks so loud, sometimes it makes me jump. He wants company and attention so I know he'd like another dog around, and he's not aggressive with other dogs.  Dh didn't grow up with dogs at all, so he doesn't always understand how different they can be.  I love the pics you posted!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ahh! I love the puppy pictures!!

Yeah...the whole barking thing, I think it depends on the dog and what they learn. Bindi does not bark at all, unless she's playing and she makes weird noises like a walrus or something. Rocky barks a little more than we'd liked but he's gotten better since we first got him. His new thing is barking whenever the doorbell rings, but it's more of a warning bark. He also barks when he's in the crate and he needs to go potty.


----------



## cascratchfever

Daisy only barks at the doorbell/knocking at the door and when DH starts really getting her all excited to play.  She's not very barky at all.  I went home to my mom's for thanksgiving and she has two really cute miniature Dachshunds but they're so barky.  I mean constantly barking!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Here is my brother's (and his family's) boxers. The one on the left is Roxy - Hurley on the right.

Hurley is such a little terror, lol!!


----------



## GTOFan

AWWWWWWWWWWW LoveMyMarc Roxy & Hurley are just toooooooo cute!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Roxy and Hurley are so so so so sweet!


----------



## GTOFan

Here's Harley "chillin'" in his Pottery Barn bed (has better furniture than us humans!)


----------



## LSnyder

LoveMyMarc said:


> Here is my brother's (and his family's) boxers. The one on the left is Roxy - Hurley on the right.
> 
> Hurley is such a little terror, lol!!


 
Obviously Hurley is a new puppy, how old is Roxy?  Looks similar in age when we first got Hemi.  They are both extremely adorable, but we all now that Boxers love to get into as much trouble as they can.  And we forgive them because of their cute eyes and adorable faces.


----------



## AlovesJ

I can't believe I forgot about this thread for awhile. I  Boxers!! Everyone's baby is too cute. I took my 3 yr. Boxer baby to see Santa last week at the mall. I'll have to scan the picture. We were thinking of taking him to Pet Smart for obedience training. He just gets so excited when someone comes over. He won't sit and stay either. He does sit, lay, and roll over but not without a cookie. Who all has done the obedience training?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LoveMyMarc said:


> Here is my brother's (and his family's) boxers. The one on the left is Roxy - Hurley on the right.
> 
> Hurley is such a little terror, lol!!




AHHH! The cutenesss!!!!!  I LOVE IT!!

I'm trying very hard not to squeal out loud!


Almost all of the white boxers I've seen since they were little puppies have a completely black nose and Bindi's wasn't like that when she was puppy. Her nose still isn't completely black yet either.


----------



## LSnyder

So we took Hemi to get fixed yesterday, Daphnie didn't know what to do without her brother.  Now that he is home she cannot play with him like she did two days ago.  I think their faces explain how they feel .


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww the sad face!!! When we got Rocky fixed Bindi was sad too. But Rocky healed much much faster than Bindi did.


----------



## boxermom

What great pictures, everyone!

Harley has a very handsome bed. Sabo has about 5 different places he sleeps--sofa, chair, crate, beanbag dog bed, floor.  His favorite is the chair (which I cover)--he has to curl up tight in it to fit. I should take a pic of that sometime.

Roxy and Hurley are adorable! What a cute pup.

LSnyder, your dogs look like they are blaming YOU for the playtime restriction and the lampshade collar LOL!  Those faces just crack me up!


----------



## LSnyder

LOL they are but since Hemi doesn't feel like playing as usual Daphnie is being a complete mommy's girl.  She took a nap with me for two hours in my arms under the blanket.  Her favorite spot to sleep (outside of her room) is on top of the couch.  She has ruined our cushions on the sofa.  It's awful, but since we got her home she has not been able to be broken of it.  We've tried it all and have finally decided that once they are full grown we will get a new sofa and they can keep theirs in the corner, our living room is just big enough   I give up on her.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

LSnyder said:


> Obviously Hurley is a new puppy, how old is Roxy? Looks similar in age when we first got Hemi. They are both extremely adorable, but we all now that Boxers love to get into as much trouble as they can. And we forgive them because of their cute eyes and adorable faces.


 

Roxy is a little over a year now & Hurley is maybe...12 weeks or more? I'm not sure.



Thanks everyone for your nice comments!


----------



## GTOFan

I just came across Harley's baby pic and couldn't resist, my baby was tooooooo cute!



And Harley at 9 months!


----------



## boxermom

Harley is a handsome boy!  Love his puppy pic--the curve in the white "blaze" between his eyes is so distinctive and it still looks the same.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEK, Harley's a cutie!!! I love all that white around his face, it makes him really look like a baby.


----------



## cascratchfever

Oh baby Harley pics!  He looks so adorable!  I like the speckled pink and black nose, I remember being sad when Daisy's nose turned completely black lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ How's Daisy doing Cas? And yourself too!

I agree, Bindi is nose is closing in on black too but I still hope it doesn't turn completely black. Then she won't have the puppy face anymore!


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ How's Daisy doing Cas? And yourself too!
> 
> I agree, Bindi is nose is closing in on black too but I still hope it doesn't turn completely black. Then she won't have the puppy face anymore!


 
We're both doing good   Daisy's still peeing a lot but that still seems to be her only problem.  I got her pink and black polka dot diaper in the mail a couple of days ago and I have GOT to take a picture of it on her.  The bow on the butt is huge and Daisy cannot quit trying to bite it lol.

I bet Bindi's nose won't turn completely black if it hasn't already.  I think Daisy's was black by the time she was 7 or 8 months old, maybe earlier.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AH! I love that it has a big bow on the butt! Please take a picture!!!

Bindi turned one last month but I feel like when I looked at her nose yesterday, I could notice the black slowly covering it up. But her head is too small for her body, and Rocky's looks a little large. I think Bindi still has growing to do though. Her legs are very long, she looks like a horse.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, this reminds me of how cute the puppies are with the pink on their noses and the pink paws before they get dark and rougher. Their little puppy teeth are so sharp!

I'd love to see a pic of Daisy. Bless you for making such efforts to help her and adapt in your home for her. Not everyone would do it.


----------



## Voodoo

Cas, I'm so glad Daisy has you! 

I think about you guys all the time!

I have to let you all know.... I missed the PERFECT photo op and I could just die. (I've somehow misplaced the dam ol' charger to my camera! grr)

Anyway, I went to check on DD a few nights ago before I went to bed and she was sprawled out on her bed and Duke was all stretched out beside her and his head was resting right under her chin laying on her neck.  He looked at me with this look of total peace while my DD snored away.  

It was divine. 

Boxers are the best.


----------



## boxermom

Here's a photo of Sabo yesterday in the living room. In the background you can see the chair he likes to sleep in--pretty raggedy-looking!

Funny story: at agility class today, the trainer was working on another dog who was "full of it". She repeated sit, stay, down, over and over to him. Sabo was trying to keep up by doing all the commands even though she wasn't talking to him. He just heard her voice. He loves her to pieces. Wish we'd had a camcorder.


----------



## Izznit

^^^awwww, I could just picture it! How handsome Sabo is!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sabo is very handsome!!!! Such a pose for the camera.


----------



## GTOFan

Sabo is sooooo cute! He's very handsome with a gorgeous coat boxermom!  Do you brush him everyday?


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Boxermom!!!!!! I love your baby boy so much!  Give him a big hug for me!


----------



## AAA07

I never tire of looking at all these gorgeous dogs!!  I love Boxers. I don't own any but thankfully my best friend owns one and my brother has 3!!!  I am a proud aunt!!


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermom said:


> Here's a photo of Sabo yesterday in the living room. In the background you can see the chair he likes to sleep in--pretty raggedy-looking!
> 
> Funny story: at agility class today, the trainer was working on another dog who was "full of it". She repeated sit, stay, down, over and over to him. Sabo was trying to keep up by doing all the commands even though she wasn't talking to him. He just heard her voice. He loves her to pieces. Wish we'd had a camcorder.



That is funny. Rozzi can do all of that but he won't unless there is a cookie in your hand. I hope he can learn to do it without seeing the cookie. He loves those chocolate chip cookies from PetCo. He's 3 and for 3 years now we keep saying we're going to take him to obedience training. Maybe next year will be the year.


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> Cas, I'm so glad Daisy has you!
> 
> I think about you guys all the time!
> 
> I have to let you all know.... I missed the PERFECT photo op and I could just die. (I've somehow misplaced the dam ol' charger to my camera! grr)
> 
> Anyway, I went to check on DD a few nights ago before I went to bed and she was sprawled out on her bed and Duke was all stretched out beside her and his head was resting right under her chin laying on her neck. He looked at me with this look of total peace while my DD snored away.
> 
> It was divine.
> 
> Boxers are the best.


 
Thanks Voodoo 

I wish you had your camera out for that priceless moment!  What would your DD do without Duke and what would Duke do without her?  They are best friends for sure.


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> Here's a photo of Sabo yesterday in the living room. In the background you can see the chair he likes to sleep in--pretty raggedy-looking!
> 
> Funny story: at agility class today, the trainer was working on another dog who was "full of it". She repeated sit, stay, down, over and over to him. Sabo was trying to keep up by doing all the commands even though she wasn't talking to him. He just heard her voice. He loves her to pieces. Wish we'd had a camcorder.


 
He looks so handsome!  Wasn't he surrendered to the vet's office for being "too ugly?"  I can't imagine who would think he's an ugly dog, he's so handsome and regal!

I love that story about agility class!  Did the insructor see him doing that?  I bet Sabo is her favorite student.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AAA07 said:


> I never tire of looking at all these gorgeous dogs!!  I love Boxers. I don't own any but thankfully my best friend owns one and my brother has 3!!!  I am a proud aunt!!



3 boxers!! OMG! I have two and they're crazy together, I can only imagine three. Next time take some pictures for us!!


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Thanks Voodoo
> 
> I wish you had your camera out for that priceless moment! *What would your DD do without Duke and what would Duke do without her*? They are best friends for sure.


 

They'd both be lost w/o the other....they dote on each other.  It's total .


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> He looks so handsome! Wasn't he surrendered to the vet's office for being "too ugly?" I can't imagine who would think he's an ugly dog, he's so handsome and regal!
> 
> I love that story about agility class! Did the insructor see him doing that? I bet Sabo is her favorite student.


 
Wow, you remembered that!  Yeah, he was "too ugly" to keep.  

The trainer loves Sabo right back--she always says if we can't keep him she'd take him.  what's so funny is she has a really old Bulldog with no teeth, half Sabo's size, and the Bulldog dominates Sabo (who always wants to be the alpha dog)


----------



## Voodoo

^^I'll tell ya what, Boxermom...if I could get my hands around the throat of the person that said that about your beautiful boxer boy I'd do the same to them that I'd do to the moron's that darn near starved our Duke to death.

Kill. Them.

Your Sabo is a precious, gorgeous boy.  I  him!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Just some new Duke and DD pictures ... sorry for Duke's red eyes....I don't know how to remove that hahaha

This is them last night cuddling before bed.


----------



## LSnyder

^^ CUTE!!!

Last night we got about 3 - 3 1/2 inches of snow.  Both the puppies have never seen that much snow without wind.  It's gorgeous.  Well the last time we had now there were 40 MPH winds.  Daphnie was so scared I had to push her outside and being so smart, she knows how to make mommy feel bad.  So I pick up her butt and push her outside.  So today I had to do the same thing and pull her down to do her business.  Hemi is fine with it.  It's cute when he sits down and his little tush is covered in snow.  So Daphnie did her business very timidly, she just looks so pathetic when taking a pee in the cold.  The she decided to smell it and looked at me like "mmmm mom, this stuff is yummy!"  LOL then she couldn't get enough of the snow, digging, sniffing, licking.  SO CUTE!!!  Can't wait to go out with her again.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awwwww! Too cute!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ah! DUKE! What a cutie!!

It snowed a lot here too! Bindi and Rocky played in the snow yesterday. They had a blast. Rocky hasn't really seen snow before cause his old owner never took him out, but this is Bindi's second. She was going up and down the stairs eating all of the snow. They both enjoy digging in it too!!


----------



## boxermom

It's fun to watch dogs in the snow--jumping, sticking their faces up trying to catch the falling flakes in their mouths.  None of that here, sadly (I'm a cold weather person).  Sabo hates going out in the rain. I wonder what he would think of snow?  He came from SC, so he has probably never seen any snow.

*Voodoo*, I just love your pics of Duke and dd.  Duke is so lucky and your dd is learning about unconditional love!

*cas*, is Daisy still doing ok?  Any change or new reports?  I know all of us are thinking about you as well. Are you at the point of being so ready for pg to be over lol?  Only about a month left, right?


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> Just some new Duke and DD pictures ... sorry for Duke's red eyes....I don't know how to remove that hahaha
> 
> This is them last night cuddling before bed.


 
Awww, I love them!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> It's fun to watch dogs in the snow--jumping, sticking their faces up trying to catch the falling flakes in their mouths. None of that here, sadly (I'm a cold weather person). Sabo hates going out in the rain. I wonder what he would think of snow? He came from SC, so he has probably never seen any snow.
> 
> *cas*, is Daisy still doing ok? Any change or new reports? I know all of us are thinking about you as well. Are you at the point of being so ready for pg to be over lol? Only about a month left, right?


 
Daisy HATES the rain too, you can get her to use the bathroom in the rain but I have to put her raincoat on her and then walk out with an umbrella I hold over her head.  It's a pitiful site.

Daisy is doing about the same, she started refusing to eat the science diet prescription dry food so she was steadily losing weight.  I started only giving her one cup of it a day and I mix it with cooked ground turkey and and plain yogurt.  She loves it!  For her other meal of the day, I just give her canned food which she'll always eat.  She's still acting healthy though, I swear she never has a bad day.  I feel really lucky to have her even if our time is cut short some day in the future.

OMG I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore...this is misery!  I had an appt a couple of weeks ago and the baby was measuring two weeks ahead so I'm hoping that means he'll come two weeks early but I'm sure that's just wishful thinking 

I need to see some pictures of the boxers in snow!


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Daisy HATES the rain too, you can get her to use the bathroom in the rain but I have to put her raincoat on her and then walk out with an umbrella I hold over her head. It's a pitiful site.
> 
> Daisy is doing about the same, she started refusing to eat the science diet prescription dry food so she was steadily losing weight. I started only giving her one cup of it a day and I mix it with cooked ground turkey and and plain yogurt. She loves it! For her other meal of the day, I just give her canned food which she'll always eat. She's still acting healthy though, I swear she never has a bad day. I feel really lucky to have her even if our time is cut short some day in the future.
> 
> OMG I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore...this is misery! I had an appt a couple of weeks ago and the baby was measuring two weeks ahead so I'm hoping that means he'll come two weeks early but I'm sure that's just wishful thinking
> 
> I need to see some pictures of the boxers in snow!


 

I'm so glad she's still acting like she feels good!  That's good news for sure!

And yeah.....given how far along you are it is REALLY the part where you are just ready to get it over with. I was so scared of giving birth until I was about as far along as you and then decided I didn't care if the baby came out of my left nostril as long as it CAME OUT!

Hang in there sweetie!!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> *Voodoo*, I just love your pics of Duke and dd. Duke is so lucky and your dd is learning about unconditional love!


 
I swear, Boxermom....the two of them are CRAZY about each other haha I've never seen an animal with such an obvious preference for ONE person.


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> I didn't care if the baby came out of my left nostril as long as it CAME OUT!
> 
> Hang in there sweetie!!!!!!


 
That is EXACTLY how I'm feeling, just get out of there already!


----------



## boxermom

^^^^Sounds like my daughter-in-law with her last baby.  Her feet were swollen, she had fluid around her wrists that pressed on the nerves, she couldn't bend over, couldn't sleep well.  She's small and has larger than average babies.  She was READY!!


----------



## Voodoo

I know this is so dumb but I want to share.

I love how Duke's toes look like they've just barely been dipped in white paint. It further cracks me up that on his back feet the outside toe on both sides is not white:


----------



## Voodoo

While I cooked dinner tonight I got the standard:

"Um. Mom. Are you going to bring out cheese by any chance?"


----------



## Voodoo

Well...of course I caved and gave him a slice of cheese. Then I shooed him out.... and when I saw him next I got the "FINE!" face (of course...he's RIGHT outside the kitchen..just BARELY into the living room! haha):


----------



## LSnyder

^^ LOL Boxer's have the funniest personalities, don't they?  Their expressions show it perfectly.


----------



## Voodoo

HAHA yeah...he wears his emotions right on his sleeve doesn't he? hahaha Boxers rock.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, we had a Boxer with toes like that!  Just the outside toes were dark, the rest were white.  It was so cute.

The look on his face!  They can get their message across, can't they?!  You can just read his mind


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Aww, we had a Boxer with toes like that! Just the outside toes were dark, the rest were white. It was so cute.
> 
> The look on his face! They can get their message across, can't they?! You can just read his mind


 
Haha yeah...you can _hear_ him saying "FINE" can't you? hahaha


----------



## mm16

Voodoo said:


> While I cooked dinner tonight I got the standard:
> 
> "Um. Mom. Are you going to bring out cheese by any chance?"




Love this one!! Magoo tends to make the same face when I'm in the kitchen........his number one request tends to be toast. Hugs and kisses for Duke!


----------



## cascratchfever

Crap for some reason I can't see the pictures of Duke!  I've got a pretty good idea of the faces he's making though   Daisy likes to stand in between my legs and the counter when I cook to make sure she gets anything that drops.  My DH dropped a piece of lettuce yesterday and that's the very first time she's ever refused a food that dropped lol.

Carol ann- I can't quit laughing about Mr. Magoo liking toast!!!!  What a strange thing for him to want lol.


----------



## Voodoo

mm16 said:


> Love this one!! Magoo tends to make the same face when I'm in the kitchen........his *number one request tends to be toast*. Hugs and kisses for Duke!


 
OMG that is so funny!  Toast with butter?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG! LOOK AT THAT FACE!! I love it!!!!!! I love that squished up face. Bindi and Rocky do that too, they sit just right outside the kitchen. 

How come on some boxers, one or two of the toenails are completely black?? Is that on a lot of dogs?


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> OMG! LOOK AT THAT FACE!! I love it!!!!!! I love that squished up face. Bindi and Rocky do that too, they sit just right outside the kitchen.
> 
> How come on some boxers, one or two of the toenails are completely black?? Is that on a lot of dogs?


 
I think a lot of dogs can have black and clear toenails.  Thank goodness daisy's are all clear because I wouldn't be able to cut them myself if they were black.  I don't trust myself not to cut to much off.


----------



## Voodoo

I would think the pigmentation of the toenail would match the toe.

Hence, Duke's brown toe has a black nail while his white toes have white nails.

I know this is true w/ horses (I'm much more well versed in horse than Boxer haha).  Horses hooves will be white if they have a stocking on the leg and black if they don't.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hmmm, I know Bindi and Rocky have white nails, since Bindi is all white and Rocky has the socks on. I never thought of that but it makes sense. 

Meanwhile it's snowing like crazy here and I can't wait to take the pups in the snow!!!


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> I would think the pigmentation of the toenail would match the toe.
> 
> Hence, Duke's brown toe has a black nail while his white toes have white nails.
> 
> I know this is true w/ horses (I'm much more well versed in horse than Boxer haha). Horses hooves will be white if they have a stocking on the leg and black if they don't.


 
I never knew that!  We had horses while I was growing up but I never heard it or figured it out.


----------



## Voodoo

^^ Yeppers!  Actually.... white hooves are softer.  I had a TB/QH cross (a darling horse....) that had three white socks ...and he thrushed HORRIBLY and would get cracky in all three of those feet every spring. Yet his one black hoof was never afflicted.


----------



## Voodoo

Kitten's Joy is a good example of the black or white hooves based on the socks.  (Okay back to boxers, Voo! haha)


----------



## boxermom

^^^^^Gorgeous horse, Voodoo!  Our horses were mostly quarterhorses.  Lots of western riding and trails where we lived in Minnesota then.  Probably all built up by now.

This will sound gross, but our Boxers would LOVE it when the blacksmith came to clean the hooves and shoe them because they would eat the "frog" (that's what my dad called it) from the horses' feet.  That must be disgusting!  The dogs never got sick though and they acted like it was a liver treat or something.


----------



## Voodoo

^^ If you lift a horse's foot there's a fleshy, triangle-shaped pad underneath coming from the heel that is called the frog. I'm sure your dogs thought it was great! haha

I was babysitting my sauce for tomorrow's dinner (which I make a day in advance)....anyway... is anyone here sensing a theme?


----------



## mm16

cheeeeeeeeeeeese please.. lol!
Hi duke!


----------



## LSnyder

Voodoo said:


> ^


 I wonder if our dogs realize that they are celebrities in an underground society. . .   That tile, cabinet, and dishwasher combo is nearly the same that my mom has, gorgeous.


----------



## Voodoo

LSnyder said:


> I wonder if our dogs realize that they are *celebrities in an underground society*. . .  That tile, cabinet, and dishwasher combo is nearly the same that my mom has, gorgeous.


 
Haha!  I love all of our boxers so much.... they need to keep being our personal celebrities!

And thanks! (We picked the carpet and tile because it was very close to the same colors as the dirt outside...bahaha... what can I say...we have a kid and a boxer!)


----------



## boxermom

^^^I know.  Our entire house should be decorated in Boxer fawn or brindle so all the hair wouldn't show.  But then there are the slobber spots.  it's amazing how high it can go when they shake their heads.

Duke needs a "thought balloon" over his head like *mm* said--"Mom, some cheese, please!"


----------



## LSnyder

boxermom said:


> ^^^I know. Our entire house should be decorated in Boxer fawn or brindle so all the hair wouldn't show.


 

HAHA!!!!! It never seems to get on our furniture or carpet, just on our clothes.  We vaccuum and there is never an accumulation of hair in the canister, but when I do laundry it all ends up in the lent trap.    I just don't understand their hair.  Oh, and I wear black for a living (it slims the figure) so it ALWAYS seems like I"m hairy.  Don't even get me into their bedding and blankets AWFUL!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I have the Bissell Pet Hair vac and it's great!! It's actually really good to get the little hairs out of the rug and sofa. But there's always Bindi's white hair every and Rocky's black and brown hairs seem to blend in with everything.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke is extremely happy that DD is off school for Winter Break.  His newest trick is trotting from the kitchen, into the living room, leaping over the back of the couch and landing right on top of her!!! Then, while she writhes and shouts his name he pins her and licks her face (ick).... I'm going to try and get a video of it to post.....it's hysterical!


----------



## GTOFan

*Have a FAAAAAABULOUS Holiday from my BOXER house to yours!*


----------



## boxermom

Thank you, *GTOFan!   Wishing all our Boxers and Boxer mommies a happy, healthy Christmas/Hanukahh, and New Year:  * Harley, Duke, Daisy, Bindi, Stinky, Maggie, Hemi, Pixel, Moses, Rocky, Daphne, Myrtle, Hannibal, Roxy, Sammy, Mooch, and friend Belle.  I sure hope the older ones are still with us.

and a special shout-out to *cas*, furmommy of Daisy and mommy-to-be!  We're all waiting for happy news.

Oops: forgot my own SABO!


----------



## Izznit

^^Maggie, Stinky, and I ditto that!!! We should have a Boxer Baby meetup some time. That would be soooo fun!!!

Anyway, I haven't posted here in a while, i miss all the boxer babies!!! School's been taking it's toll. 

Took Maggie and Stinky for a car ride the other day, will post pics as soon as I find my camera...

aaaand Maggie had three ticks on her!!! We took them off, but one of them was on her for a MONTH! 

We had taken her to the vet for a checkup when he noticed a bump and quickly said it was a mole. We never questioned him/it or looked at it closer because a mole's a mole, right?  when we noticed she had two more (one month after the visit), we were all wondering why so many moles were suddenly appearing. Maggie's papa looks closer and sees black hairs around it. I'm like, "uh, they look like legs.. OMG is it a tick?!" we all scream and grab a magnifying glass...it's a tick. 

we got them all off, but i can't believe the vet made the mistake in misidentifying a tick...had we known what it was we would have checked it out/taken care of it sooner!


----------



## courtneyh

boxermom said:


> Thank you, *GTOFan!   Wishing all our Boxers and Boxer mommies a happy, healthy Christmas/Hanukahh, and New Year:  * Harley, Duke, Daisy, Bindi, Stinky, Maggie, Hemi, Pixel, Moses, Rocky, Daphne, Myrtle, Hannibal, Roxy, Sammy, Mooch, and friend Belle.  I sure hope the older ones are still with us.
> 
> and a special shout-out to *cas*, furmommy of Daisy and mommy-to-be!  We're all waiting for happy news.
> 
> Oops: forgot my own SABO!



HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

*Izz*, ticks just give me the creeps, and I'm not bug-phobic.  There are so many around here that we try to check Sabo often.  Heck, I've found them on myself.  One tick had started embedding (gross!) on Sabo's tummy, but dh got him out and we wiped it with alcohol.  I suppose they serve some purpose in the food chain, but I haven't figured out what.

I'm surprised the vet didn't know what it was right away.  Thank goodness you did!

We've missed you, but first things first.  Have a happy new year.


----------



## LSnyder

Happy New Year's to everyone.  We just got home from a 5 hour car ride to my sister's house.  There were no kennel's available to put Daphnie and Hemi in and noone we could trust taking care of our dogs, so we took them along.  Thankfully my sister had a Great Dane and we could use his old kennel, which fit both of them perfectly, and his fence.  We were so worried becuase they have never been in a car for more than 25 - 30 minutes and never slept anywhere but their kennels (other than Daphnie did the first couple weeks she got home).  Fortunately they were PERFECT not a single argument about anything the whole way there.  We are soo lucky to have them that don't mind going out of their element.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> Happy New Year's to everyone. We just got home from a 5 hour car ride to my sister's house. There were no kennel's available to put Daphnie and Hemi in and noone we could trust taking care of our dogs, so we took them along. Thankfully my sister had a Great Dane and we could use his old kennel, which fit both of them perfectly, and his fence. We were so worried becuase they have never been in a car for more than 25 - 30 minutes and never slept anywhere but their kennels (other than Daphnie did the first couple weeks she got home). Fortunately they were PERFECT not a single argument about anything the whole way there. We are soo lucky to have them that don't mind going out of their element.


 
Haha, "not a single argument"--they're better than most children!  Lucky you. Some dogs are just not good travelers.


----------



## Voodoo

Well my friends....it's going to be a sad week for Mr. Duke.  Tomorrow DD goes to spend a week with one of her best friends who lives in Austin. She has been playing with him and cuddling with him.  

I swear she's already starting with the separation anxiety (even tho I promised I'd play with him and take extra good care of him and give him cheese!)

_Sheesh_...what's a mother to do...I don't know what I'll do w/o her for a week and she's worried about the Boxer Doggie.  (Of course y'all know I wouldn't have it any other way really...hehe...)


----------



## boxermom

^^^Awww, poor Voodoo and poor Duke!  Duke will be looking out the window waiting for her to get home.  So will you, hehe.  Maybe he can cuddle with something that has her scent on it.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> ^^^Awww, poor Voodoo and poor Duke! Duke will be looking out the window waiting for her to get home. So will you, hehe. Maybe he can cuddle with something that has her scent on it.


 
He hasn't started to really look for her yet as she goes for spend-the-nights with friends on the weekends a lot .... I think come Monday he'll start to wonder....


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> *Izz*, ticks just give me the creeps, and I'm not bug-phobic.  There are so many around here that we try to check Sabo often.  Heck, I've found them on myself.  One tick had started embedding (gross!) on Sabo's tummy, but dh got him out and we wiped it with alcohol.  I suppose they serve some purpose in the food chain, but I haven't figured out what.
> 
> I'm surprised the vet didn't know what it was right away.  Thank goodness you did!
> 
> We've missed you, but first things first.  Have a happy new year.



Thanks dear 

and poor duke!!! give him extra extra extra love (and cheese!!!). Perhaps put a picture of your DD on a stick (seriously, did this with the babies when their momma went away and they were actually okay... but then again they also talked to her on the phone!!!)

here are some pics of the babies from the now infamous car ride!


----------



## Izznit

and one more of Mags


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aww Izz! Your babies are so beautiful!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ahh! Hope everyone's holidays were good!!! 

Izz AHH YOUR PUPPIES! I know they're not, but I still like calling all dogs puppies. So cute! I love it!! 

BTW, I saw Marley and Me over the small break, it was a nice movie. A little sad but still very touching.


----------



## cascratchfever

Izz your babies are so beautiful.  

Voodoo, how's Duke coping?  I bet he misses your DD terribly!


I had an appt yesterday and my doc said I have preeclampsia and put me on bedrest.  So I'm officially on maternity leave as of right now!  Bedrest does suck so far though.  The doctor said he hopes to get another week out of me so I might have my baby next week! I have another appt on Wed just to check my blood pressure and if it's still high, I guess I may be delivering on Wed.  

I feel thankful that the baby was measuring ahead by 2 weeks if he's gonna be delivered 3 weeks early.

Me and Daisy and just laying on the bed all day, she's in heaven lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ At least bedrest means you'll be here more!


----------



## Voodoo

I'm so glad Miss Daisy has you to protect!  I'm sure she is so happy!

Thanks for asking about Duke.  He was looking for her last night...he'd walk in and out of her room.    I would hug him and say, "She'll be home soon!"


----------



## boxermom

Aww, Duke is wondering where his sister is.  One time before coming home from college, our son sent some of his stuff ahead.  It was in the hall and Heidi could smell him but went nuts trying to find him.  I felt sorry for her.

*cas*, it sounds like everything is being well-monitored.  Daisy must love watching over you in bed.  Here's hoping your son isn't too anxious to come but that everything turns out well.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Aww, Duke is wondering where his sister is. One time before coming home from college, our son sent some of his stuff ahead. It was in the hall and Heidi could smell him but went nuts trying to find him. I felt sorry for her.


 
Aww...how sweet!

Duke "talked on the phone" with DD tonight hahah I think it chilled him out a little, actually. He was driving us crazy earlier tonight trying to play and play and play.  That's usually DD's full time job = Boxer Entertainment.


----------



## boxermom

What???????  You're not spending hours and hours playing with Duke or otherwise entertaining him, Voodoo??   You slacker, you.  That's the great thing about kids and dogs--they keep the dog busy.  Probably why Sabo seems restless; in spite of his walks, the fenced backyard and the amount of play we do with him, it's just not as much as kids would provide.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I agree. I know when my nephew is playing with the dogs, they go crazy for him. Sometimes he's a bit rough in the house but they love it. I'm just scared both of them are going to tackle him. 

Voodoo, I love that your daughter spoke to them on the phone. I did that once with DH on the phone and he was on speaker, Bindi and Rocky were just confused by the whole thing staring at the phone with their heads tilted.


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Boxermom..... I didn't realize how busy that dog is hahaha I guess I just ignore it because DD handles this department!   Hub did take him outside and wear him out with a tennis ball though.  That helped A LOT!

Bags: Duke did the same thing.....turning his head from side to side as she baby talked him on speakerphone. She spent longer talking to him than to me!


----------



## cascratchfever

I know I promised these pictures forever ago but here's daisy in a diaper.  You can see how the disposable one doesn't quite fit her right because her booty is so flat lol.  The other one is the kind you put a pad in and that one isn't working for her either so last night I put a disposable one on her and the washable one over that and that seemed to work.  She couldn't wiggle out of it like she usually does.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aww I want to just give her a great big hug!!! Sweet girl!!!

How are you feeling, mom????


----------



## boxermom

*cas*, my heart just fills with love to see how you are dealing with Daisy's problem.  This shows me you will be the best mom for your little baby boy.  You can tell a lot about a person's character by how they treat animals.

Ditto to *Voodoo's* question.  How are you doing with bedrest?  Do you have to check your BP regularly?

Best wishes, hon, for an uneventful birth


----------



## Voodoo

My DD comes home tomorrow!!   And thank goodness...because poor Duke spends part of his day walking in and out of her bedroom.


----------



## cascratchfever

Thanks for checking up on me ladies   I'm doing okay with bedrest but I'm so bored!!!!  There's nothing on tv, I'm not supposed to sit up for long periods of time so I feel like a beached whale.  I really really really hope my doctor decided to deliver next week sometime, I don't know how much longer I can stand this!

I haven't had to check my BP at home but I did go back to the doctor on Wed for a BP test and it was back to normal.  I'm scared my doc is gonna wanna wait until my actual due date to deliver as long as my BP stays normal...OMG that's 3 more weeks.

We bought a new digital camera yesterday and it takes much faster pictures and I got the cutest one of Daisy with a toy in her mouth.  As soon as DH puts the software on his computer, I'm gonna upload it.  I just love it!


----------



## Voodoo

^^I'm glad your health is good and your blood pressure is normal!  I hope that all stays normal and your delivery is routine!

Can't wait to see the new pic of Daisy!!!


----------



## boxermom

I know how long the end stage of pregnancy seemed to me, and I was on my feet.  I can't imagine how s-l-o-o-o-w-l-y time is moving for you, *cas!*

I have a new digital camera too, but haven't learned to use it yet. Need to do that pronto.

*Voodoo*, is DD coming home soon?  Duke will be curled up in a pretzel, he'll be so happy.


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG! haha She got home yesterday and when she appeared in the door Duke went _insane!_ He was running laps around the room in a big brown blur!!!!

We were .

He hasn't left her since she got home. It's really precious.


----------



## Izznit

^^the relationship they have is so sweet! 

I should take a video of us welcoming the babies when anyone comes home.

We have wood floors, so when Stinky gets excited, he tries to run but slips and ends up running in place!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> ^^the relationship they have is so sweet!
> 
> I should take a video of us welcoming the babies when anyone comes home.
> 
> We have wood floors, so when Stinky gets excited, *he tries to run but slips and ends up running in place*!


 
 Aww poor baby...but how funny! haha


----------



## boxermom

Duke is in heaven with his favorite girl back home, haha!  Isn't it great how happy they are to see their people?  

*Izz*, I know what you mean about the smooth floors.  They are "distressed" now, but when we first got Sabo he slipped and slid all over.  If we ever sell this house, the wood floors will need refinishing they are so scratched up from his toenails.


----------



## cascratchfever

I know Duke is happy to have her back home!  That's so cute that he was running laps, he must have been REALLY excited to see her.

Izz, we used to have wood floors in our old house and Daisy would do the run in place thing too, it reminded me of scooby doo lol.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Cas - Daisy is still too cute for her own good. I can't wait to see the new pictures.

Voodoo- I bet Duke must have went bonkers to see DD. I can only image how she manged to stay on her feet. When I come home from work and Bindi and Rocky see me. I have to turn around so they don't knock me off.

Izz- We had tiles on the bottom floor and it's the funniest thing to see them both trying to run across but they're hopping so they dont slip! All you hear is the clicking of the nails!


----------



## Puggles

OMG, I am in heaven...all of your babies are sooo cute! My darling is named Sidnee. We rescued her from the pound last April at 15 months and she is the sweetest dog you could imagine. She is mama's baby! She had a broken leg that didn't heal properly but it just adds to her charm. When she sits, it looks as if she is holding the model's "t" pose. As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I'll let you see! Til then, I'll just enjoy the pretty poochies here.


----------



## Izznit

^^YAAY!!! WELCOME!!!

A new member to the boxer loving community!!!

I'm not very good with tutorials, but I'll attempt it!

When replying or posting a new post, you have to make sure you click 'go advanced'. There should be a paper clip in the textbox toolbar. if you click that, another window will pop up and you just click 'browse', locate the picture, and hit 'upload'!

If that wasn't clear enough (which i'm sure it wasn't), someone else will surely chime in!


----------



## Voodoo

Puggles said:


> OMG, I am in heaven...all of your babies are sooo cute! My darling is named Sidnee. We rescued her from the pound last April at 15 months and she is the sweetest dog you could imagine. She is mama's baby! She had a broken leg that didn't heal properly but it just adds to her charm. When she sits, it looks as if she is holding the model's "t" pose. As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I'll let you see! Til then, I'll just enjoy the pretty poochies here.


 
Yay! Welcome! I can't wait to see your boxer baby!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy! I new boxer!! 

So I looked up on meetup.com about boxer clubs and the closest one near me always meets up about 45 minutes away. I wanted to go last weekend but no one RSVPed. 

Any of you lovely ladies a member of an outdoor doggie group? Agility class? I was thinking I wanted to sign Bindi and Rocky up for a agility class to keep them entertained.


----------



## Voodoo

^^We aren't....but I've always thought Duke would be amazing in an agility class.  That animal is a natural athlete and he'd do anything DD asked.... including...


----------



## GTOFan

LOL Voodoo, I though Duke had a foam red nose at first glance!

Adorable, your two!


----------



## mm16

Voodoo, if you ever need a boxer sitter...I'm your gal!


----------



## boxermom

*BagsR*, Sabo goes to agility class when the trainer has them (because of the climate here, usually spring and fall, 6 weeks each). It's any breed and not competitive at the beginner and intermediate levels. The dogs and people socialize and it wears out the dogs lol. Sabo has been the only Boxer. They aren't known for agility skills, but he does very well.

*Puggles*, welcome! Bless you for rescuing your baby. We look forward to seeing a photo.


----------



## Voodoo

HAHA GTO...I cracked up when I saw his tongue in that pic!

MM thank you.. he is a darling animal...no doubt about it!


----------



## Izznit

Haven't been very active in this thread, I see!!!

Just wondering if any of you guys remember that thread asking if anybody made clothes for their dogs/pets? I never got around to posting a picture because they were on my other computer, and i just spent half an hour searching for it...no luck! So if any of you guys happen to find it.. see it...do pass it on to me please!

anyway, here's a pic of maggie in a dress my sister made for her! There's a better pic on my computer that shows the whole dress... but i can't find it...

we don't dress them up on a daily basis, but it was kind of cold and there was an easter dog parade! Usually they're nakie, and if it's really really cold they have a sweater or a blanket on them. 

unfortunately, we couldn't make a dress for stinky...that would not be very nice!


----------



## boxermom

Maggie is cute in her dress!  when I was a little girl, I wanted my grandma to help me sew pants for our Boxer.  Bless her heart, she did, knowing full well the dog would immediately remove them.


----------



## Voodoo

OH my gosh.....look at her!! Izz, I love her so!


----------



## Cates

Voodoo said:


> Oh you want more! OKAY
> 
> Well here's the before and after pic of our baby when we rescued him starving poor baby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pic of him getting love:



oh, bless your heart for rescuing that poor guy!  He looks great after being taken in to your loving home


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thank you!   He's the sweetest darn animal...we adore him.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo said:


> OH my gosh.....look at her!! Izz, I love her so!




 I love it!!! I love her face the bottom lip looks just like Bindi with her chin popping out.


----------



## boxermom

*Izz*--I love Maggie's pink and spotted nose!  it's so cute!

*Voodoo*--who would starve a beautiful dog like Duke?!  He won the lottery when you adopted him!

*Cates*--where in Wilmington do you live? I live outside of Southport and go into Wilmington frequently.  Most of our doctors are there plus any real shopping is there.  We're only about 45 min. apart!


----------



## Izznit

*Voodoo*, *bagsrmylife*, and *boxermom*, Maggie thanks you all! 

Her nose is mostly black now, but has a pink stripe across. Her muzzle is still quite pink!

Took a pic to show her current nose, and figured i'd take a few of their current sleeping situation... Usually they share the big bed, but she's 'upset' with him for stealing her beloved stuffed bunny...so she's curled up in a ball and he's... sprawled out. oi. these two


----------



## Voodoo

OH Izzzzzzz....look at her droopy sleepy face!! I bet she was so nice and warm when you took that pic! Makes me want to curl up right next to her!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izz- I love their sad faces!!! The bottom chins are tooo cute!

Bindi's nose is almost black now too but she still has some pink. How old is Maggie and Stinky? Bindi is about 14 months and I figured that it's not going to turn all black now but it looks like it might.


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo, it was plenty warm. The weather's been crazy so right now in cali it'ss 80+ degrees!

BagsRmyLife--They are about two and a half years old. Stinky's nose turned all black except for a little spot inside his nostril, we're hoping it stays pink!


----------



## cascratchfever

Just popping in real fast to let everyone know the baby will be coming tomorrow via csection.  I'll post pics of the baby and Daisy when I get home from the hospital!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Yay, Cas!!!!!!!! I'll be thinking about you all weekend!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

cascratchfever said:


> Just popping in real fast to let everyone know the baby will be coming tomorrow via csection.  I'll post pics of the baby and Daisy when I get home from the hospital!!!!!




Awwww!!!  Good luck with everything! Best Wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mm16

Good luck Cas!! Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Voodoo

Here's Duke and DD cuddling this evening. Sorry for the red eyes...I don't know how to remove it:


----------



## boxermom

^^Haha, I love Duke's face and your dd, Voodoo! What a lucky dog he is.

Thinking about you, cas!  Hope to hear everything went well.


----------



## Voodoo

^^hehe he does have a lot of 'expressions' ... it's funny.


----------



## Izznit

^^ya know, every time i see a piece of cheese, I think of Duke!


----------



## Voodoo

^^HAHA He would be SO HAPPY to know that!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So it's been snowing here on and off and Bindi and Rocky are having a crazy time. 

::jump::jump/pounce::nibble on snow::jump::nibble on snow::run around in circles::/pounce/jump::nibble::nibble::dig a little bit::nibble::

I really need to take some new pictures of them, esp in the snow. It's too funny. They're really enjoying the snow though!


----------



## Voodoo

^^How precious!! Yes take pics! haha

I've been thinking about Cas. Hope everything went well this weekend. Daisy is going to be so happy about the new baby!


----------



## Voodoo

DD and I are off today and I peeked in to check on her (even though I know she'll be out til at least 10:30) and here is what I saw (you can BARELY see my DD at the top of the pic haha) ... I love how you can see where Duke's head was by her calves...and the annoyed expression on his face for being disturbed :


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AWW!! Look at that face! He does look a little annoyed for being disturbed. I remember when Bindi was smaller and we let her sleep on our bed she used to get right in between our calves. It's the perfect place for her to place her head on my leg. 

His face looks like a little puppy!!!!!!!!  I just want to squish it!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Hehe thank you!  He is just being SO darling today.... he will not leave DD's side.... it's precious:


----------



## boxermom

^^^^So cute, Voodoo.  The sleeping photo reminded me of our older son and our Boxer then, Duffy.  Our son had a twin bed and he was a big kid, close to 6' in high school.  So Duffy would sleep on the twin bed with ds--I don't know how either of them got any sleep!

I hope we hear from *cas* soon.  Daisy must be missing her mommy and will be mighty curious with a new little person in the house.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Daisy is probably going to go bonkers when she see/smells the baby!!!! AWW!! Can't wait!


----------



## Izznit

OMG voodoo, i LOVE Duke's facial expressions because they are so obvious! Without reading what you wrote, i knew he had a face of like 'why'd you disturb me?' hehe he's so handsome.

and boxers do make the best pillows!

I'm so excited for *Cas*! I bet Daisy is going to be SO excited to see her AND the baby!


----------



## Izznit

ATTACK OF THE FLYING BOXER!!! hehehe

Maggie has this thing with birds. She gets so riled up i have to physically restrain her sometimes. i don't want her hurting herself! I usually let her get a jump or two in there before i stop her, I'm pretty sure Boxer's weren't meant to jump... any dogs for that matter!

She was just being extra cute today. 

He was having an off picture day...


----------



## Voodoo

IZZ! Your babies are PRECIOUS! I love that first pic of Maggie...she looks like she is being asked to go inside and she doesn't want to go.

And Mr. Stinky is just such a laid back boy. 

I wanna hug them both!!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izz- I LOVE THE PICTUERS!! I love Maggie's face in the first one!


----------



## Voodoo

DD got her first Tano today...and of course she talked Duke into modeling


----------



## Izznit

^^awww, how sweet of him!

On MSN.COM, they have a list of the top 10 dog breeds, and Boxers come in at number six!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! Duke looks great with red! 

In the meantime, I got some updated pictures of Bindi and Rocky!!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG I want to kiss the top of Miss Bindi's head!

And this pic of Rocky is CRACKING me up!!!! haha He's so handsome!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks Voodoo! Yes he looks really good now. When we first got him, he was skinny and his coat was prickly. Everyone says he looks very handsome. His cost is nice an shiny and he's put on pounds.


----------



## Voodoo

I just love his big soft eyes....you can tell how sweet a soul he is!!!


----------



## Voodoo

And I had to look at this again!!!!!! Gosh I just want to hug her and give her cheese!!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo said:


> I just love his big soft eyes....you can tell how sweet a soul he is!!!



You really can!! When he looks at you he's got louds of love coming out of him. He's a very silly boy.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo said:


> And I had to look at this again!!!!!! Gosh I just want to hug her and give her cheese!!!!!!!




I love love love this picture!!! It's like she's throwing a little puppy fit!


----------



## Izznit

*Voodoo*, that look gets me EVERY TIME, and she KNOWS it... she's a sneaky one...and i just gave her a piece of cheese in honor of you!

*Bags*, HOW CUTE ARE THEY!? oh my goodness... I love this picture of bindi! the closeup ones where they're so clueless are always the funniest! 






and how cute is Rocky! I just want to squish him!

p.s. I think we have the same dog tags! Stinky has a paw, but Maggie has a heart one.


----------



## Voodoo

I hope Cas is doing well...I've been thinking about her and Daisy and the new baby....

And her Hub too of course haha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I think we should be hearing something soon about Cas!!! It's been about a week or so.

Izz- Probably, I ordered it from eBay. Bindi and Rocky have the same one, only one is light blue and the other is dark blue. My husband didn't let me get Binid a pink one because he said it would be too girly!!


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo, Duke and DD are so precious!  Love Duke's modeling pic with the Tano bag!

Bags, Bindi and Rocky are so cute!  I wish I had 2 boxers, but I don't have the room (or a vacuum strong enough LOL)

Izz, your Stinky has the best nose, hehehehe!

Don't have pics, but I do have a FABULOUS story about Harley!
- My 4 yr old neice (only child) had the priviledge of babysitting Harley when we were out of town, and my sister said that one day, she had him on a leash ALL day.  Harley attended a private tea party and was at her side as she played and even when she had to go potty! LOL
- I am sooooooooooooo glad to have my first dog a boxer, he is soooooo patient with little kids, LOVE him!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

GTO- They really are are perfect with kids! I bet your niece has a blast with him too though!!

I bought the Bissell Pet hair vacuum and I have to say it's pretty good. I have hardwood throughout the house expect the bedrooms and there's a rug in the living room (which is of course where they lay). There's always hair all of the rug and when they sneak up on the sofa. It drives me crazy, but that's what comes with owning two dogs!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww GTO that story just gave me the heart-squeeze!!!!! Boxers are so so so wonderful with children! Harley is wonderful!


----------



## boxermom

*GTO*, what a cute story.  I can see Harley taking tea with your niece and going everywhere with her!  Boxers can be unbelievably patient and gentle with little ones.  When we lived in neighborhoods with lots of children, our Boxers were so popular with the kids and moms because they knew our dogs would never snap or growl and liked being hugged and kissed.  Even kids who were afraid of dogs learned to like the Boxers.

*bags*, your pics are so great.  Those noses!  I have to take some new pics of Sabo.


----------



## LSnyder

So my fiance and I went to the pet store last night to pick up some food.  Low and Behold we got much more.  We got a big-boy collar for Hemi (favorite color on him is black and finally Daphnie stopped pulling on his collar) and a bigger-girl collar for Daphnie, pink of course.  The weird thing is that hey are six months apart, but have the exact same size of neck.  Then we were looking around and got a replacement for a tug-of war toy that is frayed and that we got when Daphnie had just arrived home.  So we pull it out of the bag when we get home and it's like instinctive they know it is for them.  LOL Daphnie grabbed it before it was out of the package and started playing with it.  She is such a hoot and Hemi just loves following his big sister and doing everything she does, which sometimes itsn't the best thing.


----------



## Voodoo

LSnyder said:


> So my fiance and I went to the pet store last night to pick up some food. Low and Behold we got much more. We got a big-boy collar for Hemi (favorite color on him is black and finally Daphnie stopped pulling on his collar) and a bigger-girl collar for Daphnie, pink of course. The weird thing is that hey are six months apart, but have the exact same size of neck. Then we were looking around and got a replacement for a tug-of war toy that is frayed and that we got when Daphnie had just arrived home. So we pull it out of the bag when we get home and it's like instinctive they know it is for them. LOL Daphnie grabbed it before it was out of the package and started playing with it. *She is such a hoot and Hemi just loves following his big sister and doing everything she does, which sometimes itsn't the best thing*.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! Well they are going to learn things from each other (good and bad). 


Bindi and Rocky are about 3 months apart and they wear about the same size collar too. Plus Bindi is the same size as Rocky and I think she's going to get bigger. She's a little on the chunky side though. Rocky has the big chest and small boxer waist.


----------



## LSnyder

Here is a movie of my daily life with Hemi and Daphnie. LOL I wonder what Hemi is thinking when doing this.




And plus mom was going crazy with photos. Just love taking pictures of them


----------



## Izznit

Hemi and Daphnie are so cute! I just want to hug them!


----------



## GTOFan

AWWW...Hemi and Daphnie are too cute!  Love their pics!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG they are so sweet! I want to hug them both!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Look at those cuties!!!!


----------



## mm16

haha that video is so cute.


----------



## boxermom

ITA--Hemi and Daphne look like so much fun.  I love the floppy ears and how Boxers are always using their forelegs and paws as "arms" to accomplish what they want.  Sabo does the same thing--he paws me to get attention.  We had a Boxer who could curl her paw into the drawer handle and open drawers in the kitchen!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> ITA--Hemi and Daphne look like so much fun. I love the floppy ears and how Boxers are always using their forelegs and paws as "arms" to accomplish what they want. Sabo does the same thing--he paws me to get attention. *We had a Boxer who could curl her paw into the drawer handle and open drawers in the kitchen*!


 


When Duke and DD play tag he uses his front feet to 'trip' her....but he's so funny about it.... he never does it to take her to the floor...more to just slow her down. It's hilarious.


----------



## Izznit

Maggie can sometimes open doors! I don't know how she does it, but somehow she manages to turn the doorknob!?


----------



## laloki

After dropping in from time to time in this thread I can finally post a pic of our late boxer Oscar - I have captured this image from a dvd that I found.  He was standing so patiently when I took him to visit my Niece, she held a pink barbie hat on his head the whole time....I miss him and think of him often.


----------



## LSnyder

^Oscar was a beautiful Boxer.  Boxers are so good and patient with children.  It is wonderful knowing we got this breed and plan on having kids in the next year or so.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I taught Bindi how to close a door. She just picks up her paw and slams it against the door until it's closed. Opening a door sounds pretty interesting though!

laloki: Oscar looks sooo good!! What a cutie with the hat on!! And so patience sitting with your niece.


----------



## laloki

Thanks LSnyder and BagsRmyLife, Oscar was a beautiful dog...patient and loving to the end....and loved children and his bathtime to bits!


----------



## boxermom

laloki said:


> After dropping in from time to time in this thread I can finally post a pic of our late boxer Oscar - I have captured this image from a dvd that I found. He was standing so patiently when I took him to visit my Niece, she held a pink barbie hat on his head the whole time....I miss him and think of him often.


 

I love this pic!  It shows perfectly how sweet and gentle Boxers are with small children.  I can understand missing this wonderful boy.  I miss all our dogs that have crossed the Rainbow Bridge, but a couple were very special to me.  Oscar must be like that to you.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## laloki

^ Thanks boxermom, Oscar was special....I will have to dig through the photo album, scan and post a few more of him.


----------



## Voodoo

Oscar looks as if he was a wonderful Boxer baby boy! Thank you for sharing that sweet picture with us.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So Bindi and Rocky need to take bath and I have the Crazy (or Wacky) Dog shampoo, it's like some kind of banana fruity thing. It's a great shampoo and it makes they smell like fruit cake but I think everytime I wash Rocky with it, he gets like little, tiny bald spots right on the top of his head. I used to use from from Therapet and it was the same reaction. I don't know if it's the shampoo but they pop up usually after he gets a bath so I'm going to say he may be allergic to some of these shampoos. Is that even possible or am I over reacting?

Any have suggestions for another doggie shampoo? Should I try baby shampoo?


----------



## Voodoo

After my one bath disaster w/ Duke I always take him to the vet to be bathed. I know that I'm just being overly cautious but we washed him with baby shampoo and his whole body broke out in bumpy hives that took almost 10 days to go away. He seemed to not care a bit but every time I looked at his bumpy body I had horrific guilt.  I don't know what they use on him but he smells like nothing at all and is bump free!

So, Bags, I guess I have NO answer for your question...sorry hahahha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LoL. I know what your saying. I think I need to find a hypo-allergenic dog shampoo.

How often do you take Duke to the vet to get bathed?


----------



## Voodoo

About once a month....it depends on how bad he starts to smell... We do his heartworm and flea/tick meds on the 1st ...then I wait until the flea/tick meds have been on at least a week before I decide if he's too smelly.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww! I usually give Bindi and Rocky a bath like every 6 weeks or so but in the summer they get baths more often since it's easier to do it outside. It's quite a task in the bathtub....ush:


----------



## Voodoo

My one 'peeve' about dogs is the smell like....well, dogs!! 

I loooooove how horses smell.

Cats don't smell like anything.

But dogs and hot-from-outside-kids all STINK and need lots of baths to keep them from being offensive.  

But remember....I'm a freak...and I prefer that the house doesn't smell like a dog (or kid!) lives in it. Hence...monthly bathing (DD has to every day of course haha) and lots of Febreeze!


----------



## Izznit

We wash the babies every week. We take them hiking on the weekend and they get filthy! But they smell so nice afterwards!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I don't enjoy the smell of dog either, so I'm with you on the Febreeze boat and Lysol everywhere. They play outside but never really get dirty. When we got Bindi we were scared that she would look dirty all the time cuz she's white but it really didn't make a difference. But when we wash her she comes out like a snow ball!!!

I'm going to try baby shampoo this weekend and see how it goes with Rocky. Let's see what happens!!


----------



## Voodoo

Has anyone heard from Cas?  I'm worried.


----------



## GTOFan

^^Me too, hope cas and family are okay and doing well.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

It's been long enough now no?:s

She might be caught up in the whole new mommy, sleeping, feeding thing too.


----------



## mm16

Yes, where is CAS!!!


----------



## boxermom

I'm concerned too.  I hope it's just that she's so wrapped up in the new baby thing.


----------



## boxermom

Ladies, I heard back from *cas*.  (I emailed her)  She and Jonas and dh are fine, but Jonas is a bit of a fussbudget (I love that word--my mom used it) so she has NO free time.  She said she would try to post here.

I'm relieved to hear that nothing serious is going on.  Of course when you're sleep-deprived, it feels serious.


----------



## Izznit

^^thanks for the update! I was getting worried as well. I'm glad everything is okay!


----------



## Voodoo

Oh, good...I'm so relieved to know all is well! Thanks, Boxermom!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy!! I figured it probably was the whole new mommy thing. I wonder how Daisy is doing with the baby.


----------



## Voodoo

LADIES!!!!!!!!!!! LOOK AT THIS VIDEO!!!!!!!! OMG this is why I love Boxers so much!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZV9ayBkDDM


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG!!!!

So adorable!!!! I love how the boxer used his paw on the little baby's hands!! EEEK!


----------



## cascratchfever

Hey ladies!  Thanks so much for being concerned about us   All is well here!  Jonas Trace Vinson was born Jan. 16th at 10:35 a.m. and he weighed 7 lbs even, 20.5 inches long.  He had jaundice so he had to stay in the NICU for 3 days but we all got to come home Tuesday the 20th.  Jonas was really good the first few days at home but then he got really really fussy.  He doesn't really have a moment where he's awake that he's not crying or whining.  His pediatrician said he's colicy and maybe has some acid reflux.  I'm just hoping he outgrows it all soon!  Daisy is head over heels for him, she doesn't even care that he cries all of the time   She wants to be right next to him all of the time lol.  I have a funny picture of her right in his face but I haven't uploaded it just yet.  I'll post a few that I do have uploaded though!  


Jonas right after his birth






First bath





A couple of new ones of Daisy and her favorite cat Mitch


----------



## Voodoo

Cas!!!!!! I'm so glad to 'see' you!  Jonas is beautiful honey! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm glad to hear Daisy is smitten....but I'm not surprised at the news. hehe 

Can't wait to see more pics....but I will also patiently wait for them!!!!!!!

XOXOXO


----------



## GTOFan

Congratulations Cas, Jonas is so handsome!

And look at Daisy and Mitch, their colors are sooooooooo beautiful!

Congrats again Cas, don't blink, babies grow sooooooooooo fast!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

CONGRATS CAS!!!!! Jonas is ADORABLE!! OMG! What a cutie!!!

Daisy always looks so regal! I love her face. I bet she must be crazy for him. It's great when babies start to notice things because he'll just start at Daisy all day and be pre-occupied. My 7 month nephew stares at Bindi and Rocky all the time and any time he's whining, I'll bring him over to them and he just mesmerized by them.


----------



## Izznit

Congratulations Cas!!! Jonas is beautiful!!!

Daisy and Mitch are so cute together. I love her chops!


----------



## boxermom

Hi *cas!*  You found a couple minutes--yay!!!  Having a baby is like that--not a free second most days, but so worth it.  Jonas is so cute!  Of course Daisy loves him--Boxers are drawn to children.  They'll be best buds.  Take care of yourself as well as Jonas.  Make dh do the Daisy work for awhile.

*Voodoo*, that youtube vid is so precious.  So absolutely like a Boxer.  Most of them have a sixth sense about being gentle around babies and they know how hard to play with the older kids. Thanks!  BTW, I love Bonnie Hunt.


----------



## Voodoo

^^I watched the video again this morning. It's just so sweet.  Boxers =


----------



## Voodoo

Did any of you catch the Westminster Dog Show?  The boxer that finished 2nd in the working group was SO SO SO gorgeous!  I was sad she didn't win the group...she was the most beautiful dog in the whole show


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ah! I missed it!! I was watching parts of it here and there but there's so many different showings. I know they'll be repeating it.


----------



## Voodoo

Here's a pic of her!   Isn't she lovely??


----------



## boxermom

She's perfect!  How could they not pick her for best in show???


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Of course they picked her!! Her back is perfectly straight!! And her coat so shiny! Face so pretty! LOVE HER!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> She's perfect! How could they not pick her for best in show???


 

No offense to giant Schnauzer owners but I couldn't believe the judge picked that breed over the Boxer.  I mean.... the Rottie, the Akita, and the Dobie were _divine_.... But I thought the boxer had them beat.... well she did but a giant SCHNAUZER


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Of course they picked her!! Her back is perfectly straight!! And her coat so shiny! Face so pretty! LOVE HER!


 
She's one hot mama for sure!


----------



## Voodoo

I changed my clothes after work and saw DD and Duke having cuddle time on the floor in the living room and I got this pic ..... I love my kids so much!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo you DH and Duke are really too cute for words! It looks like he's going to start licking her face any moment now.


----------



## boxermom

I wonder if Duke knows how lucky he is!  Kids and Boxers are made for each other.  Boxers love their people.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Voodoo you DH and Duke are really too cute for words! It looks like he's going to start licking her face any moment now.


 
Oh I took about 5 pictures with his tongue on her face 



boxermom said:


> I wonder if Duke knows how lucky he is! Kids and Boxers are made for each other. Boxers love their people.


 
I really think he does know.... After having had such a horrible beginning to his life, when he looks at me I can see how happy he is.  But he doesn't love anyone like he loves my DD.  You are 100% right, Boxermom...."Kids and Boxers are made for each other".


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I'm going away to India for 2 weeks on the 23rd and I'm going to miss Bindi and Rocky terribly!! AHH! We've never been away from them (only 2 day) since we got them. Ah! This is going to the be the first time. My SIL is going to be home (she lives on the lower apt) to feed them, let them out etc and I'll have a dog walker come and walk them for an hour. Still...I'm nervous! 

Do you guys usually hire a dog sitter or do they go to a boarding kennel?


----------



## Voodoo

Wow! Your trip sounds amazing!!!  Do you trust your SIL to take care of them? It's less stressful for the dogs to stay home....but if you don't think they'll get the care they need it'd be better to board.

When we go away we board with our vet.  But 9 times out of 10 my uncle (who is my dad's identical twin who lives with us) doesn't take our trips with us. He stays home and enjoys the peace and quiet and keeps Duke company.


----------



## boxermom

I wish we had someone trustworthy to stay in our house with Sabo.  The few people I know here who dogsit, aren't trustworthy or reliable.  The kennel is great but it's expensive ($28/day).  I always miss my dogs so much when I'm away from home.


----------



## jadore la mode

Ooooh my good gracious...I've been randomly going through this thread looking at all of your precious Boxers and I am living vicariously through them! T4P! Haha, I have always wanted a Boxer since I was little (have had 4 other dogs though, the rest of my family didn't want a Boxer )

I've been thinking of adopting a Boxer, but I am in college now and I'm afraid I wouldn't have the time OR enough room for him/her. I imagine they would need a lot of time to get energy out since all the Boxers I've met are pretty hyper...


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo, Duke is SO lucky to have your daughter and vice versa. Boxers are known to be extremely good with children, and your Duke and DD are  prime examples of that!

Bags, what a fun trip!!! The babies have never been left alone by themselves overnight, there is always someone with them. They do go to doggy day care when we are out of town and we happen to bring them, usually we're out and about...so can't help you there...

jadore la mode, welcome to the boxer side of life! 
boxers are VERY hyper. They have SO much energy it's ridiculous! As it is, the babies go on a ten mile hike every weekend and are still SO HYPER when they get back. And how come your family did not want a boxer? They're known for being great dogs for families!


----------



## jadore la mode

Thanks *Izznit*!! Haha, aww that's so funny about the puppies.

Well, I guess it wasn't so much that they didn't LIKE them, but more of when we got each of our dogs, we didn't plan on the breed..we had always come across them by rescuing them or a friend giving them away, etc. Some longtime family friends of ours have had two boxers that we've dog-sitted before so we've seen how crazy rambunctious they are!  I love that though..goes well with my personality..haha.

The two that we've known have also suffered cases of arthritis..does anyone if this is common in Boxer breeds?


----------



## Izznit

I found some old pics!

The first one is when they were one year old (they are now two and a half)

and the second is before we brought them home. Guess which one's Maggie!

third is the other dress we made for Maggie! This was the prototype for the easter one I posted before... (link)
http://forum.purseblog.com/animalic...your-butt-wiggling-252056-93.html#post9266141

The fourth is just them being cute and doing what they do best.


----------



## LSnyder

BagsRmyLife said:


> I'm going away to India for 2 weeks on the 23rd and I'm going to miss Bindi and Rocky terribly!! AHH! We've never been away from them (only 2 day) since we got them. Ah! This is going to the be the first time. My SIL is going to be home (she lives on the lower apt) to feed them, let them out etc and I'll have a dog walker come and walk them for an hour. Still...I'm nervous!
> 
> Do you guys usually hire a dog sitter or do they go to a boarding kennel?


 
The last time we went to NC we did not have Hemi and my parents boarded Daphnie because they had a dog currently.  We were only gone a few days and Daphnie was quite timid and shy after the ordeal.  When we went to NC in January my parents took both of them, with the reassurance that they are great dogs.  They went over to meme's and popie's house (they just had lost their dog) after we left.  Mom and Dad told us how timid they were.  It took about four days for Hemi to warm up, but attached himself at my dad's right side the rest of the time.  Daphnie just loved my mom and dad after a few days.  When we got back we missed our babies so incredibly much we had to go see them.  When we got to mom's and dad's we went out into the fenced part of their yard and Daphnie acted like she did not know who we were.  Hemi was so shy he didn't even get out of the dog house.  Mom and Dad had recently revamped the dog house, new roof, insulation, sheetrocked walls, blankets, the works for their older dog, but now that is coming over here when we get our fence properly installed.

I could not believe how they acted, I was so sad because it seemed like thjey did not recognize us.  I finally sat on the ground with Daphnie hopping around me trying to figure me out, I grabbed her and started to love on her, she instantly just started uncontrolably licking me and Eric.  Hemi then decided to come out, and figured out after a little while who we were and started jerking his butt side to side.


----------



## Voodoo

OMG IZZ! Those puppy pictures are the BEST!


----------



## Izznit

LSnyder said:


> The last time we went to NC we did not have Hemi and my parents boarded Daphnie because they had a dog currently.  We were only gone a few days and Daphnie was quite timid and shy after the ordeal.  When we went to NC in January my parents took both of them, with the reassurance that they are great dogs.  They went over to meme's and popie's house (they just had lost their dog) after we left.  Mom and Dad told us how timid they were.  It took about four days for Hemi to warm up, but attached himself at my dad's right side the rest of the time.  Daphnie just loved my mom and dad after a few days.  When we got back we missed our babies so incredibly much we had to go see them.  When we got to mom's and dad's we went out into the fenced part of their yard and Daphnie acted like she did not know who we were.  Hemi was so shy he didn't even get out of the dog house.  Mom and Dad had recently revamped the dog house, new roof, insulation, sheetrocked walls, blankets, the works for their older dog, but now that is coming over here when we get our fence properly installed.
> 
> I could not believe how they acted, I was so sad because it seemed like thjey did not recognize us.  I finally sat on the ground with Daphnie hopping around me trying to figure me out, I grabbed her and started to love on her, she instantly just started uncontrolably licking me and Eric.  Hemi then decided to come out, and figured out after a little while who we were and started jerking his butt side to side.



Awww that would've broken my heart if the babies didn't recognize me...i'm sorry you had to go through that, if only for a few minutes!

and how i love when they get so excited it's not just their tail that wags, but the whole back half of their body!


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG I love that, too! Or when they make themselves into the shape of a U because they are just so darn glad to see you!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I spoke with a dog walker over the weekend and she'll come by to walk them for the time I'm gone for an hour. My SIL will still feed them and let them out, roam around the house. She was very scared of dogs when we first got Bindi but now she has no problem. Her baby son is totally occupied by just staring at them all day anyway. Hopefully it works for the best!

OOO Izz! Those pictures are too much!!!  Stinky really looks like Bindi! I think the first is Maggie from three puppies. 

Bindi and Rocky get just as excited when I come home from work or out of the bathroom . 

Voodoo- Rocky always does the U shaped thing whenever he gets excited, Bindi just wiggles her butt.


----------



## Voodoo

Okay everyone..... this baby doesn't have an official name yet....but this is my good friend's brand new baby Boxer!!!  HOW CUTE IS SHE?????? I had to share.


----------



## mm16

AWHHH...baby boxerrrrrrrr!! lol.
A white baby boxer is my dream..but i'll take any!


----------



## LSnyder

How adorable!!!!!


----------



## Izznit

OH MY GOSH my heart just melted!!!

Any name ideas yet?
That's the funnest part!!! Well, other than cuddling with them of course...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

EEEK!!  Little white snowball!! How adorable!!


----------



## Izznit

^^Forgot to tell you, you were right! She's the first one


----------



## Voodoo

This baby girl is so cute I could just die....the 'front runner' for her name right now is Bailey but they haven't really decided yet.  Just had to share more pics of this sweet infant:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awwwwwww! EEEEEEEEEEEEK!  I just want to snuggle with her!! I like Bailey, she looks like a Bailey. She's so cute, reminds me of Bindi when she was little puppy!

Izz: I knew it! She has the same markings. So cute!!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Awwwwwww! EEEEEEEEEEEEK!  I just want to snuggle with her!! I like Bailey, she looks like a Bailey. She's so cute, reminds me of Bindi when she was little puppy!




Yeah....same cute spots on the nose


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love those pictures!! Take more, take more!! I love the pink noses!!!


----------



## Izznit

OMG!!! Awwwwwwww!  TOO CUTE!!!

and Bailey is such a cute name!


----------



## boxermom

What a cutie that white Boxer pup is!  I'll bet she's silky-soft.  I like Bailey too.  Her face is perfect.

Yesterday I was out shopping and saw an elderly man with a 10 yr-old Boxer named Kojak.  He was so sweet and calm.  His companion was a 14 yr-old Boston terrier.  Wish I'd had a camera.


----------



## Voodoo

Hopefully I'll have some new puppy pics and an official word on the name this week!


----------



## GTOFan

AWWWWWWWWWW she's soooooooo cute!


----------



## mm16

I met a boxer today! I was taking my humane society adoptee (Kimba) to the vet and a boxer was walking out.

He was soo cute. Not as cute as the boxers on Tpf. He was a little out of it but just wanted to say I got my daily dose of boxer cuteness in real life today! ahh!


----------



## cascratchfever

Im posting fast because baby Jonas is still fussy and is crying in his swing at the moment:

Jonas on his newborn lounger pillow:






Daisy on Jonas's newborn lounger pillow lol:





This was a few weeks ago when we first brought Jonas home, I don't think he wanted Daisy that close to his face lol.  He looks like an elf in this picture.


----------



## mm16

omgosh cas! daisy looks like she is going to be amazing w/ jonas! she looks like she is so loving!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG what great pictures!!!!!!! You can tell Daisy loves Jonas!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

*cas*, hi!!!!!!!  Jonas is such a handsome little guy and Daisy is looking good.  She probably wants to protect Jonas!  What a sweet photo.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## GTOFan

Cas, Jonas is a handsome lil guy!  And Daisy looks adorable in Jonas pillow!  Jonas will have to share!

Congrats again to your new additions!


----------



## LSnyder

I love the pictures!!!!! I love how good they are with kids.  My niece loved to play with Daphnie (Arianna was just a few months old when she pulled at Daphnie's jowls).  I wish my mom had a picture.  Boxers just want to be exactly where their buddies are.


----------



## terrileluv

aww the pics of Jonas and daisy make my heart melt! Soo cute!!


----------



## boxermom

I love the stories about Boxers and little kids.  My son told me about their friends' baby pulling herself up by hanging onto the Boxer.  And the dog just stood there and tolerated being tugged on till the baby could stand up!  A video of that would be priceless.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> I love the stories about Boxers and little kids. My son told me about their friends' baby pulling herself up by hanging onto the Boxer. And the dog just stood there and tolerated being tugged on till the baby could stand up! A video of that would be priceless.




Awww....that is so BOXER isn't it????


----------



## Voodoo

I have a sudden urge to be a big Justin Timberlake fan


----------



## couture_addict

^^^LMAO look at those tongues...those are some happy doggies


----------



## LSnyder

Such cute babies!!!! The ones on the left I mean.  I love the look Boxers have when they are happy


----------



## Izznit

awww, I love JT now, too!

and congrats LSnyder on the engagement! 

Stinky had another seizure a few days ago... but this time he kept opening and closing his mouth, doing something funny with his tongue, like he was trying to lick his nose...that happens when a piece of hair maybe gets stuck, so we didn't think anything of it until we noticed he was trembling... he's going to the vet tomorrow though :cry:


----------



## LSnyder

LOL Thanks Izznit we've been engaged for a couple of months and I just decided to post it up on here.  I'm very possessive of my personal life b/c of my job.  It was difficult to put pictures of the babes on here at first because I did not know anyone, but in time I've figured out that you guys are great and FULL of advise and comments.  Love it here!

I hope Stinky has a good visit tomorrow.  

Daphnie was diagnosed with Mange two days ago.  My fiance looked it up two weeks ago (we had them boarded at our vet that I've personally known for probably 20+ years and we were told then it was probably mange).  She got dipped and has to go back for 3 more treatments.  She is still itching and Hemi thinks she is doing it to get attention and has started itching and pretending to itch, it's adorable and annoying at the same time.  She whines before she has to itch because we tell her to stop  :cry: but she just itches so bad.  I wish all our doggies would not have any problems.


----------



## Voodoo

Izz and LSnyder....sending good healthy vibes to your Boxer babies!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Awww, we've got to get all our Boxer babies well.  Izz, best of luck to you and Stinky.  They're so scary to me (the seizures).

Best wishes to Daphnie, too, LSnyder!  We've never dealt with that, but I see that a lot of the Boxers that come into rescue have it and get better with treatment.

I have to say, Justin T. just went up in my estimation, seeing him walk those great looking dogs LOL!  I love the natural ears.


----------



## Izznit

Thanks LSnyder, Voodoo, and Boxermom    Stinky says thank you, too!

Blood work apparently wasn't needed, supposedly it's common/okay for Stinky to have about 3-4 seizures a month... I don't know if I can handle that... I get so panicky every time it happens!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hello ladies!! I hope all is well in boxer world!

Cas- Your baby and Daisy are adorable! I love how Daisy snuggled her way into the bed. 

Love the picture of JT and not for nothing but those are some BIG boxers. Look at those muscles!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^They are big, healthy looking babies aren't they?


----------



## LSnyder

Well everyone, Daphnie and Hemi were upgraded to adult doggy dinnerwear today. 

 I'm somewhat sad because they don't have the cute bowls anymore.  I updated their water bowls a while ago, but didn't have to upgrade their food bowls until I went to PetSmart today.  I was sad .  Well anyways I also got a 12 inch double bowl riser, however we know that boxers naturally are super thirsty (both 2 quart, yeah right!!!!).  Now they have two water bowls (LOL Hemi and Daphnie share the same little bowl then go to the next) and their old water bowl got moved to a food bowl.  NOw there is a 6 or so quart bowl (the largest you can get) for dry food and a 4 quart bowl for Daphnie's "special" food.  I thought I would share because they are getting so big and grown up.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> Well everyone, Daphnie and Hemi were upgraded to adult doggy dinnerwear today.
> 
> I'm somewhat sad because they don't have the cute bowls anymore.  I updated their water bowls a while ago, but didn't have to upgrade their food bowls until I went to PetSmart today.  I was sad .  Well anyways I also got a 12 inch double bowl riser, however we know that boxers naturally are super thirsty (both 2 quart, yeah right!!!!).  Now they have two water bowls (LOL Hemi and Daphnie share the same little bowl then go to the next) and their old water bowl got moved to a food bowl.  NOw there is a 6 or so quart bowl (the largest you can get) for dry food and a 4 quart bowl for Daphnie's "special" food.  I thought I would share because they are getting so big and grown up.



I know--it seems like puppy size goes by in a flash. We switched to the raised dishes a few years ago and it seems to be better for their digestion.  Water and food still get thrown around, though.  Is it the boxer jowls that splash the water so much?  I can't believe how far the water spots travel!

BTW, I love, just love your avatar with the 2 of them playing!


----------



## LSnyder

Here are pictures of the puppies I took. LOL when I pull out the camera they know and stop being cute and just sit down and look at me. Its adorable and annoying at the same time.


----------



## Izznit

They're ADORABLE lsnyder! and I know what you mean about the camera stopping all play--maggie HATES the camera and as soon as she sees it she looks away. I can only get a shot of her looking at me if I have a treat in my hand and wave it infront of my face! Stinky LOVES the camera, he's such a ham.

I posted two pics of them in their hats here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/happy-st-pattys-day-from-maggie-stinky-you-438280.html

hehe


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Lsynder - I love the pictures!! Bindi and Rocky are like that all day. It's a like boxer wrestling nonstop!

Izz- I love those pics! Maggie looks way too cute and Stinky is just adorable. I love Maggie's bottom lip. She looks soooo sad but I know it's her happy face.


----------



## LSnyder

HAHA  I just had the first reminder of Spring in my household.  Daphnie just mounted Hemi!!  LOL I told her we don't do that!!!!  HAHA


----------



## Voodoo

I posted about this sweet girl in the Rescue Hotline sticky, too.....but...

This is Griff. She's in the Dallas area and needs a home. Please PM me if you know of anyone who is looking for a female Boxer around Dallas.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Voodoo, she's just a little baby!!! I would so take her in! I hope she finds a home quick!


----------



## Izznit

awwwww, she looks like such a sweetie!!! those EYES!!!


----------



## LSnyder

LOL if Eric let me have another puppy we would take her in a heart beat!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

I sure hope someone takes her, Voodoo.  I'm always checking our local Boxer rescue page and read the stories and wish we could handle another one.


----------



## AlovesJ

I need help!! My boxer, Rozzi, will not stop licking himself. He is raw between his toes, around his private area. I  don't know what to do. The vet says to use the no bite spray, but it doesn't work. He goes crazy b/c it stings hits his raw skin. It's almost like he goes from one part of his body to another. It's horrible. The e-collar is the only thing that keeps him from reaching all those areas, but if we are not home my hubsand doesn't put it on. Any suggestions?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Rocky used to like his toes a lot last summer. It looked like he developed a rash in between his toes so we took him to the vet. They gave us some cream (I think it was anti-fungal or something) that I put in between his toes and after a week he got better though. You going to have to keep the e-collar on him if your not watching him. If your home you can take it off because then you tell give him the stern "NO" and don't let him lick it.

Licking the privates is normal, I don't think that's a big deal.


----------



## AlovesJ

Rozzi has the same thing between his toes. I guess it wasn't that bad the last time he was at the vet, b/c he didn't prescribe anything. He is kind of raw around his private. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Izznit

^Maggie had a phase where all she would do is chew and lick at her paws. It turned out to be allergies, but the vet had said sometimes it just becomes habit and can last longer even if the allergies are treated. Good luck!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I can see the habit thing. I know Rocky likes to lick himself quite often. We tell him to stop but he doesn't listen. I thought it was fairly normal that dogs lick themselves so we don't stop him too much. 

It probably wasn't that bad because he didn't lick it as much. The more Rozzi licks his paws, the worse it's going to get. It's probably itchy or bothering him which is why he's licking it and the it's getting worse so it's a bad cycle. Ask your vet again and keep the cone on him when your not home.

Keep us updated!


----------



## boxermom

If it's not allergies, could the repeated licking be an anxiety problem?  You could ask the vet what he or she thinks.  Sometimes a mild med. can help.  There are natural otc things you could try if nothing else seems to help.  I've seen dogs lick till they bleed and it's kind of an OCD/anxiety thing, sadly.


----------



## AlovesJ

thanks you guys. I think more than anything with him it turned into habit. I tried to take some pictures of him today, but he wasn't into being still for just one picture.


----------



## LSnyder

update on Daphnie:  Her mange is almost taken care of.  She has been itching alot lately and found out today that she has allergies, hopefully seasonal.  She is one expensive little girl though.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I saw this article from Pedigree about the licking....
http://pedigree.com/02All Things Do...t&sCatName=Health&zjxj=01600004W2487595W948W0


----------



## LSnyder

EWWWWWWW!!!!! 

Today I took the puppies out for a bit of sunshine and to a part of the yard they rarely go (the front yard).  Well this winter we had a slight rodent problem, probably there from when we bought the house.  Well Daphnie found a MOUSE in the front yard (I couldn't tell if it was alive or dead) and quickly downed it.  

EWWWWWWWWWWWW.  I tried to get it out by pulling the EWWW tail, but just gave up and let her eat it.  She does this anytime she finds a mouse in the yard (thankfully none in the house) she got A LOT when we first got her but she mostly threw those around and didn't just eat them.  

I know this is one of the things boxers were breed for, for CATCHING MICE!!!! NOT EATING THEM TOOO!!!!  Sorry ladies, just had to share my enjoyable morning.  

I will tell you that she will not get any loves today, and she will not be kissing me, maybe the fiance when he wakes up though!!! hehe


----------



## Voodoo

^^Gasp!!!!!!!!!  

Duke brings us field mice carcasses but I never know how many I don't see!!!!! What scares me is I don't ever know if maybe one of these mice has gotten into any poison and if he ate the mouse he'd eat the poison.


----------



## AlovesJ

BagsRmyLife said:


> I saw this article from Pedigree about the licking....
> http://pedigree.com/02All Things Do...t&sCatName=Health&zjxj=01600004W2487595W948W0




ahhhh...thanks for posting! I love this thread everyone is sweet.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AlovesJ- That's great. Hope your pup feels better!

Ahh MICE! We're in a fairly urban area so there's not a lot of mice running around. Is it safe for them to eat mice? YUCK.


----------



## cascratchfever

Hey Girls!  How's everyone doing?  We're doing great, Jonas isn't so fussy anymore, I'm back at work and everything is starting to have more routine.  Here's a picture to prove that Daisy is still the biggest baby in the house:







This is how she greets my DH everyday after work.


----------



## LSnyder

^^^ That is TOOO precious.  Just wait until Jonas gets big enough to play with Daisy, that will be a trip!!


----------



## Izznit

cascratchfever said:


> Hey Girls!  How's everyone doing?  We're doing great, Jonas isn't so fussy anymore, I'm back at work and everything is starting to have more routine.  Here's a picture to prove that Daisy is still the biggest baby in the house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how she greets my DH everyday after work.



 that is so sweet! You can tell Daisy and your DH enjoy each other's company!


----------



## GTOFan

Aw cas, DH and Daisy pic is so precious!  Glad to hear Jonas is doing well!


----------



## boxermom

I'm so glad to see Daisy getting some lovin'!  Happy for you all that Jonas has settled down.  That chronic sleep deprivation is the pits.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> update on Daphnie: Her mange is almost taken care of. She has been itching alot lately and found out today that she has allergies, hopefully seasonal. She is one expensive little girl though.


 
One year we spent more at the vet than the pediatrician!  And it's not deductible!  True boxer lovers we all are here, 'cause they have more than their share of health issues.

I'm glad Daphnie will be on the mend.  We hate to see them hurt or even uncomfortable.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Here is our boxer- Sammi is one year old and she is very energetic and lovable. She lets our almost three year old daughter play with her and beat up on her.


----------



## GTOFan

Awwwwwwwww chanel_lovver, Sammi is sooooo adorable!!

Boxers R the best aren't they!


----------



## Izznit

chanel_lovver said:


> Here is our boxer- Sammi is one year old and she is very energetic and lovable. She lets our almost three year old daughter play with her and beat up on her.



awww, she's beautiful! and those eyes! 

I bet she gets away with a lot of things. When my babies do something naughty, I'll tell them, "you're so lucky you're cute"


----------



## LSnyder

She is adorable!!!!  Reminds me of my little girl Daphnie.


----------



## boxermom

*chanel_lover*, your Sammi is a darling!  They are so good with youngsters.  

Our dil is afraid of large dogs and has passed that on to our 3 yr-old grandson.  It's so sad because Sabo would never hurt anyone.  He's not pushy with the little ones at all.  They are coming Memorial Day weekend and it's hard to see our grandson fearful of Sabo.  Our granddaughter (1) is more adventurous so I don't think she will be afraid of the dog.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Chanel! She's adorable!!! She can be twins with my Rocky!! I love those eyes!! 

My 9 month nephews pulls on Bindi's upper droopy lips and she loves it. He pulls and she licks his face. He's pulled on Rocky's ears as well and he doesn't mind at all! Boxers are meant to be with kids that's for sure!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Izznit said:


> awww, she's beautiful! and those eyes!
> 
> I bet she gets away with a lot of things. When my babies do something naughty, I'll tell them, "you're so lucky you're cute"


 
Thanks guys!  That's exactly what my hubby tells her (and my daughter) when she get's in trouble!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Woohoo! There is a Boxer thread! yay!! Here's my Boxer, Kelly. The photos are of her when she was 8 weeks (pic1) and 10 weeks old (Pic2). She's now just under 13 weeks old I think (she was born on 14 Jan 2009!)


----------



## LSnyder

She is adorable.  Brindle boxers are soo adorable, everyone loves their coloring.  My Hemi turned more orange when was older, he is about 10 months old now and is extremely handsome.  Kelly will probably be the same.  She looks so cute in those pictures but I'm sure she is a handful at many times.


----------



## boxermom

the_kelly_1day said:


> Woohoo! There is a Boxer thread! yay!! Here's my Boxer, Kelly. The photos are of her when she was 8 weeks (pic1) and 10 weeks old (Pic2). She's now just under 13 weeks old I think (she was born on 14 Jan 2009!)


 
I LOVE her!  Is there anything cuter than a Boxer puppy???  No!  Now you have to keep posting as Kelly grows!


----------



## Izznit

the_kelly_1day said:


> Woohoo! There is a Boxer thread! yay!! Here's my Boxer, Kelly. The photos are of her when she was 8 weeks (pic1) and 10 weeks old (Pic2). She's now just under 13 weeks old I think (she was born on 14 Jan 2009!)



awwww, new boxer baby!!! 

She is ADORABLE! _Too_ adorable!


----------



## courtneyh

the_kelly_1day said:


> Woohoo! There is a Boxer thread! yay!! Here's my Boxer, Kelly. The photos are of her when she was 8 weeks (pic1) and 10 weeks old (Pic2). She's now just under 13 weeks old I think (she was born on 14 Jan 2009!)



OH MY! Soooo adorable!!!!


----------



## GTOFan

Kelly is so adorable!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Kelly! She's adorable!!!! EKK! More pictures please!!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG!!!!! Squeeee!!!!! _Look_ at her!


----------



## boxermom

^^^If they only stayed that size a little longer than they do.  They grow so fast!  I just want to hug and kiss her sweet face


----------



## AlovesJ

Voodoo said:


> OMG!!!!! Squeeee!!!!! _Look_ at her!



Don't you ever wish there was some kind of miniature boxer you could take anywhere? When Rozzi was a puppy I took him all kinds of places. 

I use to think the Brindle made them look mean, but now I love it. I think our next one will be Brindle.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Hi! Here are more photos of Kelly.

I will definitely love to post more photos here as she grows up!  

(and yes, part of me wish she stays small and cute forever!!).

The photos are of her when she was around 9-10 weeks (maybe even 11 - now I regret not dating the photos!). In the other 2 photos she is with our other pup - Linda the Rottie. They are growing up so fast! 

Kelly has been jumping a lot lately - jumping on me, jumping on my bed, sofa...- she has so much energy!! Do Boxers still jump a lot when they are adults?

More photos later !


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! You got two puppies to play with!! I'm jealous!! They are both so adorable though! 

To answer your jumping question, I think it depends on how you train them. If you stop her now, you can break her habit. Bindi is about a year and half and she can jump higher than my brother (who's 6'2). Mind you we've tried to get her to stop but it's a bit harder since she's older. Boxers are known to jump though.


----------



## LSnyder

If she jumps on you turn around and ignore her, she will stop in a day or two.


----------



## Izznit

SOOO cute! Two certainly are a handful, huh? But atleast they have one another for company... (_and to think we only had the intention of taking Maggie! I cringe at the thought of life without my Stinky _(my white boxer haha)!)

For the jumping thing, if you tire them out, they are less likely to do it. They jump and get 'needy' when they get bored and want to play. The babies go for a run every night so the next day they're too tired to do much bugging. Maggie can jump pretty high as well, up to my face!


----------



## Voodoo

Here's some new pics of my friend's baby girl....her name is officially Reagan. 

She found a roll of T.P. and made quite a mess.  

Isn't she lovely, tho?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ooo Voodoo!!!! What a cutie!!!!!!! She's so cute and white! I just want to snuggle with her!!


----------



## Voodoo

hehe she's a doll isn't she?


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo, Reagan is soooo cute?  How is she with Duke?


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo, Reagan is such a cutie, how could anyone scold her for tearing up the t.p. lol?  She looks so innocent, haha.

One of our Boxer pups tore up an outdoor lounge cushion--foam rubber all over the backyard.  He was he!! on wheels before he settled down.

Voodoo, do you know the name of the purple flowers in the background of one photo?  We saw some over the weekend and our son asked us what they were, and I didn't know.  I 've seen them but didn't know the name.


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo, Reagan is ADORABLE!  My sister and I squeeled when we saw the first picture!!!


----------



## Izznit

I recently went to American Apparel and picked up some doggy tees! The 2X fit maggie and stinky perfectly. They stretch quite a bit and accommodate their barrel chest quite nicely. It's so hard for me to find sweaters/shirts for the babies because they are never big enough...

It's tighter on Maggie than it is on Stinky, but she can still wiggle about. In fact, the pictures of the dogs on the AA website have the shirts even tighter! 

I snapped a pic in the garden today, in case any of you wanted one for your furbaby....I swear their shirts are magic shirts. The  babies think they are pajamas so they calm down SOOOO much when I put them on, even if it is the middle of the day!

Also attaching some other photos we took in the garden today


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Voodoo said:


> Here's some new pics of my friend's baby girl....her name is officially Reagan.
> 
> She found a roll of T.P. and made quite a mess.
> 
> Isn't she lovely, tho?


Reagan is soooo CUTE!!! OMG!!!! How old is she?


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Izznit said:


> I recently went to American Apparel and picked up some doggy tees! The 2X fit maggie and stinky perfectly. They stretch quite a bit and accommodate their barrel chest quite nicely. It's so hard for me to find sweaters/shirts for the babies because they are never big enough...
> 
> It's tighter on Maggie than it is on Stinky, but she can still wiggle about. In fact, the pictures of the dogs on the AA website have the shirts even tighter!
> 
> I snapped a pic in the garden today, in case any of you wanted one for your furbaby....I swear their shirts are magic shirts. The babies think they are pajamas so they calm down SOOOO much when I put them on, even if it is the middle of the day!
> 
> Also attaching some other photos we took in the garden today


 
Awwwww!!!!! They are soooo adorable!!!!

lol hehehe the short is so cute!! i wonder if there are available in the (one and only) AA in Sydney! Will check tomorrow !!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

LSnyder said:


> If she jumps on you turn around and ignore her, she will stop in a day or two.


 

Thanks so much for everyone's advices!! I tried the method and it worked! (well, it took a week - lol) - maybe it's hard for me to ignore her - so bad of me~~~


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izznit - I'm a bit confused, are those doggie clothes or human clothes that you put on your doggie?? I didn't know that AA sold doggie stuff but I will look next time go! Those pictures of Stinky are adorable!


----------



## Izznit

the_kelly_1day said:


> Awwwww!!!!! They are soooo adorable!!!!
> 
> lol hehehe the short is so cute!! i wonder if there are available in the (one and only) AA in Sydney! Will check tomorrow !!



I know, right?! They tend to get away with a lot of things because of it...

you could always try finding shirts online!

http://store.americanapparel.net/4905.html

that's their US online store but maybe you can get an idea of what it looks like to search elsewhere. I know there are other sites that sell AA stuff at a discount because they purchased it wholesale.


----------



## Izznit

BagsRmyLife said:


> Izznit - I'm a bit confused, are those doggie clothes or human clothes that you put on your doggie?? I didn't know that AA sold doggie stuff but I will look next time go! Those pictures of Stinky are adorable!



hehe those are doggy clothes.
http://store.americanapparel.net/4905.html

They even have a cute vest!


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie and Hemi had a lot of fun playing "laser".  LOL Daphnie couldn't situate her tounge properly and kept licking her lips because her tounge tickled her lips. 







 Daphnie   She is so cute!






  Hemi    That tounge is sooo long


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ahh! I love the puppy pictures!!

On another note...how long before your boxer babies stopped getting excited "peeing" when they see someone? Like whenever Bindi see my Dad or he pets her or any other people really pet her she gets excited and she still pees. I thought it was a puppy thing that she would grow out of. She's about 16 months now and still doing it. Is that normal? Did anyone else's boxer babies do it? Do they still do it? TIA!


----------



## zoesma

here is a pic of my beautiful boxer Coco who sadly died a few years back...but she is the love of my life in dogs,,,the best i ever had.....i couldnt bring myself to get another boxer when she died but a boxer will def be in my life again,,, she was such a clown her whole life and she would let my daughter climb all over her,,,not a mean bone in her body!!  they are TRUELY the best breed of dogs so i had to add her to this boxer thread......


----------



## Izznit

^^ 

she's such a cutie  and boxers are such sweeties with kids!


----------



## boxermom

She looks like a sweetie, *zoesma!*  And I'm so sorry about the loss of your Max recently.  They leave such a hole in our hearts when they leave, but what a great furmommy you must be!  15 years old is amazing.


----------



## zoesma

she was a sweetie pie and the best dog,,,i loved max too but there is always that one dog in your life that is "the dog" and she was it for me....i can def see myself getting another boxer in my life---they are the best!!!  looking at the pics of all the boxers and of coco brings back some funny memories for me!!


----------



## LSnyder

BagsRmyLife said:


> Ahh! I love the puppy pictures!!
> 
> On another note...*how long before your boxer babies stopped getting excited "peeing" when they see someone*? Like whenever Bindi see my Dad or he pets her or any other people really pet her she gets excited and she still pees. I thought it was a puppy thing that she would grow out of. She's about 16 months now and still doing it. Is that normal? Did anyone else's boxer babies do it? Do they still do it? TIA!


 

 Bags, Hemi still pees when someone that he doesn't know gets to close to him.  Daphnie did this just a couple of times before she stopped.  Hemi rarely does it any more becaue we let everyone know that he will pee if you touch him.  Don't know if that helped or not.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Zoes- Coco is adorable!! Such innocence in that face.

Thanks LSnyder. I was thinking I should just warn people to wait a few seconds to let her calm down before they pet her but everyone doesn't like to listen.


----------



## LSnyder

I also learned to have them meet Hemi outside.  My parents did that last time they were over and Hemi warmed up to them after 5 minutes of my mom taking his leash.  Of course Daphnie remembers dad and just loves all over him when he is over.  Unfortunately we only have a love seat in the living room (one reason we need to move) and my mom, fiance, and myself were on that with my dad on the floor with Daphnie constantly licking his balding head.  I had to finally just pull her away, and then they left.


----------



## colleenco

Everyone's boxers are adorable! I love them all.

Here is my girl Sargie. These are a few of my fave pics of her:


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! She's a cutie!! I love the smiley picture!


----------



## LSnyder

She's adorable.   How old is she?


----------



## colleenco

LSnyder said:


> She's adorable. How old is she?


 
Thanks! She will be 9 in Nov. She's pretty small so she looks puppy-ish sometimes.


----------



## zoesma

i love the smiley!!! they are so cute when they do that!!!
all these pics make me long for another boxer,,,,,,


----------



## boxermom

Sargie looks like such a happy girl.  I like the sleeping in the sun pic--total relaxation.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie is very petite, no fat on her body at all, just skin, muscles, and bone. LOL most people think we do not feed her, but we do.  Hemi is just the opposite, he's got a perfect look of a boxer.


----------



## Izznit

colleenco said:


> Everyone's boxers are adorable! I love them all.
> 
> Here is my girl Sargie. These are a few of my fave pics of her:



i  this picture! SOOO cute and the lighting is perfect. What a sweetie!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

OOo *Colleenco* Sargie is sooooo sweet!!! I totally agree - the boxers here are so gorgeous and sweet and full of love!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LSnyder said:


> Daphnie is very petite, no fat on her body at all, just skin, muscles, and bone. LOL most people think we do not feed her, but we do.  Hemi is just the opposite, he's got a perfect look of a boxer.



OMG! You know my neighbors who also have two boxers (both girls) have that same issue. Socks is so skinny, all you see is skin, bones, and muscle. At first I thought there was something wrong with her but they said the vet says she's perfectly healthy. The other boxer, Lucy, is HUGE! She's younger but she's so big and she eats like a monster!

Bindi is a kinda of chunky...=X  while Rocky is fairly slim but he has a bigger chest. I think Bindi still has some growing to do though.


----------



## LSnyder

Bags, Hemi is just 10 months and Daphnie is almost 1 1/2 so they still have growing to do too.  It is just that our two have different matabolisms and eat together.  This is why Daphnie is skinnier.  Daphnie also has a special meal she gets about once a day that Hemi goes to his room for.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Where's all the puppies???


----------



## GTOFan

Happy Mother's Day to all the boxer mommy's!


----------



## Izznit

^^ditto!!

Happy mother's day to all the boxer mommies!!!


----------



## Voodoo

colleenco said:


> Everyone's boxers are adorable! I love them all.
> 
> Here is my girl Sargie. These are a few of my fave pics of her:


 
Look at that smile!!!! What a gorgeous girl!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo!! Where have you been?! What's Duke up to!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Hey you!  I started a new job on the 13th of April and I've been crazy busy.  I love my new job but the person I replaced is being indicted for embezzlement so I've also been a forensic accountant as well as a construction accountant/office manager.

I just took a BUNCH of pics of Rachel and Duke cuddling last night! They were so cute...that dog would be happiest surgically attached to my DD.  I'll get them up soon!


----------



## boxermom

^^^Aww.  Don't forget to post them, Voodoo.  I love how Duke adores your dd.

Poor Sabo had a little emergency surgery this morning.  A benign(vet thinks, it'll be biopsied) tumor just popped up on his neck practically overnight and began bleeding.  We'll pick him up later today.  Boxers and their lumps and bumps--they have so many.


----------



## Voodoo

^^AWW Hug Mr. Sabo for me....poor baby boy!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww boxermom! Sorry to hear that! He'll get better soon! I'm very freaked out about the "lumps and bumps" on boxers.   How old is Sabo now?

Voodoo - I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Aww boxermom! Sorry to hear that! He'll get better soon! I'm very freaked out about the "lumps and bumps" on boxers.  How old is Sabo now?
> 
> Voodoo - I can't wait to see pictures!!


 
Sabo is about 4; that's our best guess.  We have him home now and he's pretty hung over from the anesthesia and looking very sad.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Sabo is about 4; that's our best guess. We have him home now and he's pretty hung over from the anesthesia and looking very sad.




Aww...poor baby boy!  Maybe he needs some cheese?


----------



## Voodoo

A cuddle after school:







A good scratch after dinner:







Duke wants to send text messages, too:







And, of course, some more cuddling:


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Aww...poor baby boy! Maybe he needs some cheese?


 
Haha, Voodoo!  Whoever heard of a Boxer that liked cheese??  He starts salivating like Pavlov's dog when any cheese comes out.  He did have some medicine in a little bit of cheese and thought it was very tasty.  Then there is the pond of saliva on the floor to mop up.

I love the photos of dd and Duke.  What a spoiled boy he is and he deserves every bit of it.


----------



## Voodoo

Pat, how is Sabo feeling today?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Poor Sabo!  It's got to be bad if a Boxer can look more sad that the normal droopy face. 

I love those pictures Voodoo! Duke is so calm with your DD. Rocky can lay next to you like that. Bindi would just start licking your face!


----------



## Voodoo

^^He is always very gentle with her. The pic where he is looking at her phone ... with his leg over her leg is pretty typical. He wants to be touching her at all times. When they do play it can be pretty rough.... and they are very funny.  He always goes for her ankles and she laughs like crazy because she says it tickles so much...he's never laid a tooth on her yet he somehow can put his whole mouth around her ankle and it makes her laugh hysterically haha


----------



## boxermom

Sabo is still tired today but he's leaving the incision alone.  He's getting Rimadyl for pain 2x a day.  He's eating normally today.  He can't play with his friends though, 'cause they use their paws and I don't want that area bumped or scratched.  Now I'm praying that the biopsy is negative--we might get that tomorrow.

Voodoo, Boxers are amazing with kids, aren't they?  A match made in heaven.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Sabo is still tired today but he's leaving the incision alone. He's getting Rimadyl for pain 2x a day. He's eating normally today. He can't play with his friends though, 'cause they use their paws and I don't want that area bumped or scratched. Now I'm praying that the biopsy is negative--we might get that tomorrow.
> 
> Voodoo, Boxers are amazing with kids, aren't they? A match made in heaven.


 

Please let us know when you get the results.... I've got my fingers crossed that it's nothing at all.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Hi! Here is Kelly again. Photo was taken last week. She is growing really fast!! ( and eating a lot, too!)


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Kelly is adorable!! I love the smiley faces!


----------



## zoesma

*please try not to worry boxermom,,,my coco had many lumps and bumps over her 10 years and they were never anything....always lypomas (fatty tumor-benign)....IF by some SMALL chance (because we all know Boxers are prone to cancer) it IS something, chemo is always an option,,,,dogs do VERY well with chemo treatments and adapt much better than people...*
*I am keeping sabo in my thoughts and sending positive vibes your way!!!*


----------



## Voodoo

the_kelly_1day said:


> Hi! Here is Kelly again. Photo was taken last week. She is growing really fast!! ( and eating a lot, too!)
> 
> View attachment 768655


 
She's lovely!

Pat, any word from the vet on Sabo's excision?


----------



## LSnyder

Kelly is adorable, she's gonna be a big one though by the unproportional parts of her body.  hehe.  Gotta love all the cute Boxers.  

Boxermom -- keep us posted with everything!!


----------



## boxermom

thanks everyone, for your good wishes for Sabo.  We haven't heard anything, so I called the vet and now they tell me it will be tomorrow or Monday!  Well, why did they say probably Thursday?  I hate that.  He's still leaving it alone and has been eating and playing well, so for now he feels ok.  It's hard not to worry until we know for sure.

Is *Kelly* named for a certain bag?  Hmmm?  She's a cutie--looks like such a happy girl.

*zoesma*, thank you for the reassurance.  I don't know how (before even taking the lump off/out) they can guess that something is benign or malignant.

*LSnyder*, are you getting into a whirl in the final month before the wedding?  It won't be long now.  I love the photo of your fi with the furbabies.


----------



## zoesma

*when i used to take coco to the vet for her lumps she would usually tell me it was 99% a lypoma or fatty tumor which is benign...i guess it would be the way it felt or moved under the skin,,,,i always had them removed just in case...*
*so i am hoping that is what your baby has too since boxers are very prone to tumors like that .....*
*it stinks that now you have to wait ...i am sure you r very worried about him,,,keep us updated....*


----------



## LSnyder

boxermom said:


> *LSnyder*, are you getting into a whirl in the final month before the wedding? It won't be long now. I love the photo of your fi with the furbabies.


 
Boxermom -- YES!!! I can't believe we are only a month away.  I took a few days off to get things together.  Why do things pop up more and more the closer and closer to it it gets?

I will post some pictures about two weeks after the wedding.

The babies will meet their fur-aunt and uncle from NC because they will be staying with us.  Hopefully they can behave enough to not cause us to take them over to my parent's house.

I just cannot wait to say "I WILL" kiss and get our lives on.  Seems like the last couple of months are extremely fast-paced, but very slow-paced on the same sence.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Thanks for letting me share Kelly's photos!! I will take more photos and upload them here J

*boxermom* - do keep us posted with Sabo! I hope he will be fine J

Kelly was named after my favourite Hermes bag, the Kelly. Since my husband chose the breeds (the Rottie and the Boxer) I get to choose the name of the girls. He rolled his eyes when I explain why I chose Kelly, saying: with all your education I thought you will come up with something slightly more cerebral! A handbag! There is a NAME for a handbag?!?.

Man!


----------



## boxermom

the_kelly_1day said:


> Thanks for letting me share Kelly's photos!! I will take more photos and upload them here J
> 
> *boxermom* - do keep us posted with Sabo! I hope he will be fine J
> 
> Kelly was named after my favourite Hermes bag, the Kelly. Since my husband chose the breeds (the Rottie and the Boxer) I get to choose the name of the girls. He rolled his eyes when I explain why I chose Kelly, saying: with all your education I thought you will come up with something slightly more cerebral! A handbag! There is a NAME for a handbag?!?.
> 
> Man!


 
Haha!  He has no idea how many names for handbags there are!  

*LSnyder*, I guess it gets very hectic the closer you get to the date.  We did things on the cheap in the Pastor's office so actually we avoided a lot of stress, but something bigger would've been nice.  I'm sure your furbabies will be angels lol!


----------



## Voodoo

Maybe not til MONDAY??? Sheesh.... nothing like dragging out the worry, eh, Pat?

Well....maybe they'll have an answer for you tomorrow.  I'll be thinking about you and Sabo til I know.


----------



## colleenco

I haven't been in this thread in a bit!

*Boxermom*: You are right abour boxers and their bumps and lumps. We have had two removed already. The first one was definitely cancer but my vet says you just have to stay on top of them and have them removed. The girl at the vet told me her boxer had 18 removed in his lifetime but that he lived to be 15! I hope Sargie lives that long!

*Voodoo:* Duke looks like the sweetest little thing. I love the pics you posted.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thank you!  I love your avatar pic!


----------



## vivC

Hi everyone. I actually had to implement a self-ban to get our newest family member, Perry. We got him when he was 12 weeks and we've had him for about 4 weeks now and he's grown tremendously. There is a lot of rough housing between my 4-year old and the puppy but I figure they'll sort that out as they grow older together [crossing my fingers].

So my question: I've read about all the health concerns/issues boxers may be prone to and I want to be prepared. Anyone recommend a good pet insurance company? What kind of coverage should I look for? Help! 

Thanks and he's a pic of my new baby.


----------



## zoesma

he is so beautiful!!! enjoy him!!!
go online and look at VIP pet insurance and I have had PetsHealth for over 7 years as well....i just get the basic plan,,,,with my Boxer towards the end they paid 80% of all her bills (which were over $10,000) after a small deductable....my insurance i have had for a long time so there may be other options nowadays...
here is the website www.petshealthplan.com
boxers are the best dogs in the world,,,just make sure you look for lumps and bumps here and there as they are prone to cancer....
good luck and enjoy!!!! he is a beauty!!


----------



## vivC

zoesma, thanks. My DH picked the breed, my DS picked the name, I get to pick the insurance and the poop. I just love being mom...


----------



## colleenco

Viv, Perry is adorable! He reminds me of my boxer with his black face and white paws    Like Zoesma said PetsHealth is a great plan. I used to have my cats on it but I stopped it yrs ago. It's def a good idea to get Pet insirance though with a boxer. Good Luck!


----------



## boxermom

*viv*, Perry looks like he's taking a short break before going into action again!  He's really cute.  Moms get all the best parts, don't we?

*collenco*, I love your avatar too.  Your Boxer looks so sweet.

We still don't know about the biopsy.  They did a thyroid test 'cause Sabo is getting some thin patches on the side, but they came back normal.  I am crossing my fingers that the delay in hearing the results isn't bad news--that the lump removed looks bad and they are being extra careful before giving us the bad news.  I'm getting more worried.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

*vivC*, perry is so gorgeous!!! he looks like he has so much character! his coat looks gorgeous!! look at his feet!! 

*boxermom*, I have my fingers crossed for good news for Sabo.


----------



## Voodoo

Oh, Viv...Perry is so beautiful! He looks like a darling angel!!!!!

Boxermom.... surely they wouldn't hold info good or bad right??? Maybe if they are that slow getting biopsy results it they really aren't too worried about it, right??? (I'm goin for glass half full here haha).... Let us know when you hear please!


----------



## zoesma

*Boxermom---Coco had the SAME EXACT thing on her sides,,,bald patches that when she was younger kind of came and went with the seasons and as she got older just kind of stayed thinned out...they also ran thyroid test on her and all fine...i think it may just be a skin/hair condition that they get...but she had identical issue to sabo....*
*dont worry too much....i am crossing my fingers for you and sabo...*


----------



## LSnyder

Have Sabo checked for mange.  Daphnie had it and it was just patches of hair growing thin and scratching.  Now she is great.

PERRY IS SOOOOO CUTE, I love new boxer babies!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Than you for all your suggestions and experiences.  If we don't hear something Monday, I'll go nuts.  We've had Boxers with low thyroid and thin patches, but this looks slightly different, so maybe they DO need to test for something else.


----------



## zoesma

*you can test him for mange but i dont know how likely that would be???*
*i know that coco had thinner areas on her sides from age 4 on,,,,and she tested negative for everything...the vet always said it was dry skin and nothing major,,,just used to bathe her in oatmeal shampoo and it did def change with the seasons....*
*i am sure you r going nuts...i would be too....just think what a RELIEF it will be monday when they call and tell you everything is fine (keeping fingers crossed)*


----------



## Voodoo

Hey Boxermom...just checking in .... hope you hear from the vet today w/ good news! Hug Sabo for me!


----------



## zoesma

yes.....any news today???


----------



## boxermom

Finally, the results came back!  The lump was benign!!!!  I was really sweating it out, thinking that the longer it took, the worse it would be.

Thank you for all the positive vibes and prayers you sent for Sabo and us.   I love you all--you and your Boxer babies!


----------



## LSnyder

Woo-hoo!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Finally, the results came back! The lump was benign!!!! I was really sweating it out, thinking that the longer it took, the worse it would be.
> 
> Thank you for all the positive vibes and prayers you sent for Sabo and us.  I love you all--you and your Boxer babies!


 
Yay!!!!!!


----------



## zoesma

yay!!!!!!
i am so happy for you!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy!!!! That's great news boxermom! We need a happy new picture of Sabo in honor of the great news!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Agreed!


----------



## boxermom

Here some photos I took of Sabo today. You can see the incision on his neck.  He's left it alone, thankfully.

You guys are the best.  We all want the best for each other and our dogs and other pets.  All the prayers and good wishes help.


----------



## Voodoo

What a handsome boy Sabo is!!!!!   I'm glad he's leaving it alone.... it's in a good scratch area, too.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww! He looks like his good ole' handsome self!! I just want to squish his facee!!!


----------



## Izznit

Yaay! I'm so glad everything will be okay. Sabo sure is handsome, I love his chops!!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Yay! So glad everything is ok!!

Sabo's gorgeous!! He looked like he is ready for a game of fetch or frisbee already!


----------



## Voodoo

Every day when I come home from work Duke is usually asleep on the couch. But he gets right up and comes and greets me and bends himself in half.  While I get busy in the kitchen with dinner and stuff I always give him a slice of cheese.  

Lately I've been playing this 'game' with him (while I'm sure he doesn't find it much fun)... instead of giving him the cheese right away I've been waiting.  He doesn't bother me.  He doesn't beg.  He just lays down and watches me with this look on his face that says, "Why are you doing this to me?"  I never hold out for very long cos it breaks my heart but today I was ready with my camera so I could share the expression on his face with y'all:


----------



## mm16

Hahaaha..Duke is so adorable.


----------



## mm16

boxermom-sabo is so handsome! he's a stud!


----------



## LSnyder

haha.  It's amazing how expressive our adorable boxers are.  I know both of mine are too.  You can ALWAYS tell what they are wanting to say!!!  Duke is soo cute


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love Duke's face!! A patience boxer, I love it!


----------



## boxermom

Haha--Duke and his cheese!  He's probably thinking "humans are so strange!"

*mm16*, Sabo thanks you for the compliment.  He got a bath yesterday and at the groomer was greeted by the littlest dog--I have no idea what breed, maybe a mix of chi and yorkie.  He looked like he weighed about 4#.  He walked right up to 80# Sabo and their noses met to greet each other.  Wish I'd had a camera.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awww how cute!!

Duke says thank you, ladies!


----------



## LSnyder

OK Ladies I have to post Hemi's play time with Daphnie that has been going on for a couple of months.

First he gets on his honches and wiggles his butt! He's saying come on, play with me, I'm ready!!!

Then. . . 

Daphnie falls for it and they play fight for a little bit.. . .

Then. . .

He goes to his large pillow from Wal-Mart and buries his head for a second then goes back to Daphnie.

Then. . .

He gets on his back legs and throws up his front legs and lands on Daphnie. . .

Then. . .

He goes back to his pillow, burries his head, runs to the end of the couch

Then. . .

back to the pillow, burry head, to the end of the couch, back to the pillow, burry head, etc. . .

LOL I get such a kick out of this and he does it for a good five minutes each time.  I wish I had a video camera when he did this, you would be rolling on the floor!!!  Just thought I'd let you guys know, I'll try to get him doing it for you.


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG how funny!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I would love to see a video of that!


----------



## zoesma

boxermom...i wanted to tell you that yesterday i saw a boxer fawn/white with the same thin patches of fur on his sides,,, i asked the owner if his dog had even been diagnosed as to what it was and he said that it is allergies and that boxers are just very prone to this.....just wanted to let you know!!


----------



## boxermom

zoesma said:


> boxermom...i wanted to tell you that yesterday i saw a boxer fawn/white with the same thin patches of fur on his sides,,, i asked the owner if his dog had even been diagnosed as to what it was and he said that it is allergies and that boxers are just very prone to this.....just wanted to let you know!!


 
thank you, zoesma.  We've been concentrating on the incision healing well and it looks like it is, so next we'll ask the vet more about what might be going on with the fur on his flanks.  He's not scratching at the area, but if it's something that spreads, I want to get it stopped early.  I hadn't considered allergies, but down here (coastal NC) allergies are a big problem for animals and people.


----------



## boxermom

A funny photo of Sabo, the lap dog, over the weekend. Dh was on Sabo's lounger.


----------



## LSnyder

hehe.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! Such a lap dog!


----------



## LSnyder

My fur babies after a long day of playing together


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> My fur babies after a long day of playing together


 
I love this pic!  A tired Boxer is a good Boxer .  Sabo looks like this after he plays with his Rottie gf down the street.

Only 3 weeks, my dear!  Best wishes for everything to go smoothly up to and including the big day!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

LSnyder said:


> My fur babies after a long day of playing together


 

They look so happy!!!  So gorgeous!!


----------



## zoesma

happy happy happy dogs.....so cute!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Kelly disappeared! Ran away! Lost! 

This afternoon we opened the front door after returning from lunch - my husband took the puppies outside for a little wander around - as usual. He was supervising them and then they just disappeared into the bushes! Right in front of his eyes! He search for them, I followed and searched.......and...no luck! They just - disappeared!! They have escaped before and have came back around meal time. But it is meal time now and no dogs...........I have a bad feeling about this time:cry:


----------



## zoesma

oh no!!! i hope that they come home!! please keep up updated!!


----------



## zoesma

is she the puppy???....does she have any tags on her???
hopefully someone nice will find her and bring her back home!!
was she off leash or something??


----------



## LSnyder

Hopefully she had tags on and someone will call you or your vet.  Hugs to you!!!


----------



## zoesma

did you guys find her???


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Hi! Thank you for all your messages - I will definitely keep you guys posted. 

Kelly the Boxer (and Linda the Rottie) were off-leash as they were in our frontyard. I don't know - something must have trigger them to bolted off so quickly! My husband chased after them, but they just disappeared into the bushes. We search for at least 30 minutes, and then again later that evening, and then later at night. No luck. 

They are both microchipped, so I just hope the pound or the local vet will call us sometime today or tomorrow if some one bought them in. If there are no calls by the end of the week, then I don't think they are ever coming back. :cry:


----------



## boxermom

^^^I'm thinking positive thoughts for you.  How awful.  Please, please let them be found and returned safely!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Ok, the dogs have been found! Thank you for all your messages!!

The vet called this morning saying a lady came in with the dogs and ask the vet to ID the puppies. Apparently they were only 500m away from where our house was &#8211; this couple took them in as they have no collar and looked a bit lost. I will pick them up in a couple of hours after work. 

Now, the question is, what should I offer this couple as a token of my appreciation? I have been receiving all different suggestions &#8211; the most obvious is (a) money and/or chocolate (b) nothing, just a simple thank you. 

I feel that just giving them money is a bit insulting &#8211; most people, including myself, will just pickup the dogs out of good will &#8211; unless it was answering a &#8220;Reward&#8221; ad on a signpost. So I suggested chocolate, which is &#8220;non-monetary&#8221;, but it might be too cheap and may be even more insulting.  Anyone had any experiences?


----------



## zoesma

i am so happy they were found!!!
not to sound like a picky person but PLEASE put collars on them and keep them on leash outside or get an invisible fence....
i am so happy for you!!
i would say a nice card and flowers perhaps???  i dont think its cheap and i think it will show that you really are thankful...its the thought that counts...


----------



## boxermom

I'm so relieved to hear your pups have been found.  Definitely a nice thank-you note.  Flowers would be nice, but not money, I think.

I'm too nervous about my dog to ever let him out without collar/tags/some kind of leash or long lead attached to something in the yard.  And I still am watching him!

Dh will let him be without the leash and that makes me nervous.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Hi! They are back! I am so happy and relieved they are ok! The couple who took them in last night was so lovely. They have a dog, too! I decided to purchase them a box of quality chocolate, and enquired whether there were any veterinary expenses. The local florist was already closed, so no chance to purchase some flowers. 

What a way to meet my neighbors! They also promised a visit in the near future to say Hi to the puppies when they walk by sometime. 

I will make sure he will put collars on them when he takes them out. At least leash one of them (Kelly, she&#8217;s a bit naughtier than Linda the Rottie).

Thank you for all your suggestions and messages! You guys are so sweet!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Here's a photo of them waiting for dinner this evening:





I didn't realised I love them so, so much until after last night's disappearance! So lucky that they were found.


----------



## boxermom

I hope they are apologetic for scaring you so much lol!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG what a scare!! That picture is so adorable though! Those faces look so innocent.  I think you did the right thing with giving them flowers/candy. It's the thought that counts.


----------



## cascratchfever

Hey girls! Long time no chat!  Boxermom. I'm so glad Sabo is okay!  Daisy is doing good these days, she's has a spot on her side thats thinning.  It's in the EXACT same spot that the d-mange was when she was a puppy.  I'm hoping thats it's not coming back but if it is, I know the treatment she had last time worked really good.


----------



## mm16

hi cas! hope and the baby are doing wonderful 
give daisy kisses..hope her skin gets worked out soon


----------



## cascratchfever

mm16 said:


> hi cas! hope and the baby are doing wonderful
> give daisy kisses..hope her skin gets worked out soon


 
Hi!!!!  We're all doing great!  You look so pretty in your avatar pic, how's Frank and Mr. Magoo?


----------



## mm16

Thanks! Mr. Magoo and Frank are wonderful..here is Magoo's latest pic!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> A funny photo of Sabo, the lap dog, over the weekend. Dh was on Sabo's lounger.


 

HAHA! I love this pic!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

mm16 said:


> Thanks! Mr. Magoo and Frank are wonderful..here is Magoo's latest pic!


 

Heeheehee how cute! He looks so happy, too!!


----------



## boxermom

cascratchfever said:


> Hi!!!! We're all doing great! You look so pretty in your avatar pic, how's Frank and Mr. Magoo?


 
*cas*, hi!!!  Good to see you here even if it's briefly as you ge back to Daisy and the baby (not as little anymore!).  I hope Daisy's skin will be ok.  I'm wondering what the odd-looking area is on Sabo, and now that he healed from the surgery, I should take him back and ask Ms. Vet about it.

*mm*--I love that photo--he looks so happy!


----------



## tater_tits

boxers are sooo adorable!!! once my bf & i get married & get a house, we are so getting one so our boston terrier can have a friend


----------



## the_kelly_1day

That's great! Boxers are soo gorgeous, smart - and, yes, very naughty, too! lol Have you decided on the type of coat and sex of your boxer?


----------



## xXpurse_loveXx

I had an amazing boxer! He was the greatest dog ever! Everyone who knew him loved him. He was the best dog I've ever had. We got a puppy recently and wanted one that was like a boxer but we knew we couldn't replace or get one that lived up to our other boxer so we got an american bulldog. definately not a boxer replacement at 150 lbs.


----------



## boxermom

xXpurse_loveXx said:


> I had an amazing boxer! He was the greatest dog ever! Everyone who knew him loved him. He was the best dog I've ever had. We got a puppy recently and wanted one that was like a boxer but we knew we couldn't replace or get one that lived up to our other boxer so we got an american bulldog. definately not a boxer replacement at 150 lbs.


 
Your American Bulldog is 150 #???  I knew they were large, but had no idea they could weigh that much. Our Boxer is larger than average, 80#, but he would seem like a shrimp next to your dog.

We had one Boxer, Sam, that if I could get another exactly like him, I'd do it in a heartbeat.  He was as perfect as a dog can be.  Dh says the same thing.  That dog had more friends than we did!


----------



## zoesma

i def plan to get another boxer in my life....i just couldnt do it after coco died because i was afraid i would always compare the new dog to her....BUT every time i see a boxer now (there are 4 in my community) i am so jealous!!! lol....
i miss the clowny way they are!! and how happy they are!!
i love my beauty,,,,,and i hope that maybe one day i can get a boxer as a companion for her...she is so lonely without max...


----------



## xXpurse_loveXx

Yeah he's still a puppy right now and he's 60 lbs! Actually probably a little bit more than that... We thought our other Boxer was above average in his weight, he was 80 lbs. too, but compared to this dog, no way! 
I am so envious everytime I see another Boxer they are so adorable and cute and clumsy! Actually, American Bulldogs are a lot like Boxers. Mine is super clumsy and adorable but I still want other Boxer! I love them so much!


----------



## LSnyder

Hemi wasn't interested in playing with anything today, so I started playing with both of them with a tennis ball (their favorite).  Without me knowing he jumped up with it to go to sleep with it in his mouth.  And no, he did not want me to take his picture.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

LSnyder said:


> Hemi wasn't interested in playing with anything today, so I started playing with both of them with a tennis ball (their favorite). Without me knowing he jumped up with it to go to sleep with it in his mouth. And no, he did not want me to take his picture.


 

lol how funny is this photo!?! i love that mischievous boxer-glance! lol


----------



## boxermom

^^^^Love it!


----------



## Voodoo

Oh my gosh......that pic _cracked_ me up!!!!  Too funny, LSnyder!!!

I want to pat that soft head!


----------



## Voodoo

Sunny....post pics of Windsor in here! ehehehe


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I was just hopping over to bring the pics that I had posted!  Give me two minutes!

Side note...I spent weeks in this thread when researching our decision!!!  Thanks to all of you in here!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windor dog!!!





























I will post more soon!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I just saw Windor's pictures and i LOVE HIM!!


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*, if there's anything cuter than a Boxer puppy, I haven't seen it.  Windsor is so precious.  Their fur is so silky and they have the big paws.  I just want to reach into the monitor and hug him!  I love all the photos but my favorite might be where he's asleep.

Good luck training your puppy and laughing at all the funny things he does.  Please post pics as he grows.  The grow out of the puppy stage way too fast!


----------



## LSnyder

Windsor is So CUTE!!!    You will have SO much fun with him.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

He's so cute!! So adorable!! 
lol Do enjoy the puppy stage's cuteness now, as they grow so fast!!


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, best wishes on your wedding day, today!


----------



## Voodoo

Sunny.... Windsor is SO PRECIOUS!


----------



## Voodoo

So my DD comes to me and says, "Duke knows the difference between shake and high-five."  I said, "How many slices of cheese did that take?"  She laughed and said, "Oh, about six."  I said, "OMG not all today right??" She said, "No, over the last couple of days."

But he does, indeed, know the difference!  (Plus a couple of other tricks he already knew....and the 'I'm going to sneeze on your leg which is common now that it's allergy season!)


----------



## boxermom

^^^Voodoo, the pic isn't showing , darn it!  Duke knows how the work the cheese thing, doesn't he?


----------



## Voodoo

Shoot......it's working for me .... click this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lCFW2QKVjA


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo...DH is in love with Duke and thinks that cheese thing is hilarious!!!

So girls, I have a question.  

I have lots of new pics of Windsor sleeping like he human or a baby, but his pee pee is hanging out there for the world to see!!!  I know its just a dog...but do I need to photoshop a heart or something over the top??!  I'd just hate to offend is all!!!


----------



## Voodoo

HAHA How funny, Sunny!  You can just crop it out if you think it's offensive.  I want to see the baby pictures!!


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo, I saw it!  Loved seeing Duke doing his tricks for cheese!  What a pair dd and Duke are


----------



## Voodoo

^^They are somethin' else aren't they?  DD left this morning to visit her girlfriend in Austin....she'll be gone for this whole week.  Duke is already pouting in her room.....it breaks my heart.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Love that video, Voodoo!! Hehehe!! Love the high-five!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thanks, Kelly!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo! I love that video!! I keep saying to myself that I need to video Bindi and Rocky. They're too much together.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thank you sweetie!  Yes, please take a vid of Miss Bindi and Rocky!!!!!!!! I'd love to see it!


----------



## GTOFan

Voodoo, poor Duke, wasn't he like that last yr (was it that long ago) when DD was gone?  Poor thing!

Love all the pics and videos of the dogs!

Have a question for you all, I live in SF where there's trees in the sidewalk that is public owned but owner's responsibility.  My neighbor sent me a note to not let Harley pee on the plant btwn her and the other neighbor.  I crumpled the note, knocked on her door and of course she didn't answer.  

So here's the question?  What do I do when I see her?  I want to tell her that it's public property and IF she DIDN'T give the same note to ALL the dog owners that pee there, then GFY (sorry, real mad thinking about it)


----------



## Voodoo

^^That's ridiculous.  Would she rather Harley take a wee on her front door???

If you see her politely explain that you got her note and appreciate her opinion, however, the tree doesn't seem to care and unless she has a better suggestion on where Harley should relieve himself she can keep her opinion to herself.

Ooof....I detest people like that.


----------



## Voodoo

Oh and yes, GTO....this is DD's 'summer trip' time.... Duke hates it poor baby.


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks Voodoo, I just don't understand people sometimes.  I would think that you would keep that to yourself (psst that the neighbor dog is peeing near your house) so that you would keep peace with the neighbors?  I'm sure I get psst off at times with the neighbor's kid or something but unless it may hurt me or my kids or dog, I just don't say anything.

My co-worker says I'm such a 'mama-bear' to my kids and dog!  Yes I am!

I will ignore her, she's single, no bf,  and needs to get La_d!  LOL


----------



## Voodoo

DD has decided to stay away another week..... we have one sad Boxer doggie at our house.


----------



## mm16

I will gladly keep Duke company! LOL!
One day Magoo will morph into a boxer..one day..


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie was tired after a hard night of playing with brother Hemi  Silly Dog


----------



## LSnyder

And everyone knows how good Dapnie is of a helper with house chores. Here she is helping me vaccum the floors.  Of course Hemi has to get into the action and starts to "box" Daphnie.  This is a movie.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> Daphnie was tired after a hard night of playing with brother Hemi  Silly Dog


 

This is hilarious!  Pure Boxer lol!


----------



## Voodoo

OH LSnyder....that pic and video made my day!

MM16....he'd probably enjoy your company a lot....as we speak he's flat on the kitchen floor..... he really misses DD.  He wanders in and out of her room...it's really pretty sad.  DD had to talk to him on the phone last night.


----------



## mm16

haha! i talk to magoo on the phone sometimes too. my mom puts it on speaker phone and i say good night and ask if he wants a cookie and my mom gives a cookie and puts him to bed..its cute! I miss than little guy! Two more weeks until I see him!


----------



## mrsklem14

Oh my gosh hahaa that picture is so funny. I just showed my mom and she laughed so hard! Awww


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG I love that picture!!!


----------



## LSnyder

hehe Daphnie is so happy that she could make you all laugh!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^I just love how totally relaxed she is!  I'm jealous of such peace haha!


----------



## boxermom

^^^Isn't that the truth?!  They totally relax and live in the moment.  I adore that photo of Daphnie.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I am trying to post new pics...but its not working!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Try try!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hahha..... hording the sofa


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> I am trying to post new pics...but its not working!


 
Darn it!  I was just thinking today about asking you to post some more of your puppy.  I am so photo-challenged that I sympathize with your problem.  Hopefully you'll figure it out.  We need to see that cute pup again, Sunny!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I usually just copy and paste out of Photobucket...but it wasn't working!  I will try again tonight!


----------



## Voodoo

I can't wait to see more pics of the baby, Sunny! It's so fun to have someone a baby Boxer in the thread!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles




----------



## SunnyFreckles

I DID IT!!!  

More to come!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

He ALWAYS sleeps like this with DH!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

And some more...






His tongue was pokin' out!
















He is very mysterious...!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

YAY!!!!!!

I hope that you all enjoy Mr. Windsor!!!

He has been a ton of fun, and oh my gosh he is growing SO fast!!!


----------



## courtneyh

SunnyFreckles said:


> YAY!!!!!!
> 
> I hope that you all enjoy Mr. Windsor!!!
> 
> He has been a ton of fun, and oh my gosh he is growing SO fast!!!



He is soooooooooo stinkin cute!!!!! I miss the puppy stage!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

^^^He is so cute *sunnyfreckle*!!! And growing up so fast, too! Enjoy the puppy stage as much as possible! Thanks for posting the pics! Can't wait to see more photos  

I totally agree, *courtneyh*! My Kelly is edging close to 6 months now, still cute and gorgeous, but, when I looked at her when she was 8 weeks -- awwwwwww~~~~


----------



## mm16

omgosh! windsor is adoooooooorable. he looks like he is getting so big!


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*,   Windsor is so cute I can hardly stand it!  I want to reach out and pet him.  He's adorable.  He's so cute sleeping.

They do grow out of this cutest stage so fast it makes your head spin.  What a lucky little guy.

Thanks for the pix


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OOOOOOOOMANNNNNNNNN!!! I wish I could kiss his little face right now!!!!!! I want a boxer puppy sleeping with me too!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

OH my goooooooooosh!!!! Sunny that baby is *so so so precious!* He makes me all melty!


----------



## LSnyder

Winsor is SOOOO adorable.  Puppies are so much fun.  Hemi just turned one so I don't have a puppy anymore .  Oh well.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thank you all SO much for your great comments!!!

You know, people on here have meets where they bring their finest bags...wouldn't it be great to have a meet and bring our boxers!!!

Ohhhhhh that would be so neat!!!


----------



## mm16

I would come..but could I bring Magoo b/c I don't have a boxer? (yet!)


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh my gosh of course!


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*, if our dogs ever met, I wonder what our big goofy boy (tall and 80 pounds) would think of little Windsor??  Of course your little guy will grow fast, but it's funny to see the real big dogs and the little ones together and watch them play.  Windsor is the cutest pup.  I love how when they sleep they are completely relaxed--no worries.  If only we all could do that everytime we lay down.

*mm*, of course Mr. Magoo can come!  The more the merrier!  Smooshy faces are VIP's.


----------



## Voodoo

MM, Mr. Magoo can be our mascot!!!!!!! 

Did everyone's boxers survive the fireworks?  My goodness Duke hates them.  And then last night the kids behind us decided to let off some black cats while Duke was in the back yard and I thought he was going to come through a window. 

Once he's back in the house he's much better...but he walks around with that 'worried Boxer face' until the fireworks stop.

And DD is home!!!!!!! When we got back on Sunday I thought he'd never stop bending himself in half!  He followed her around bent into the shape of a "U".


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I don't think the fireworks bothered Bindi and Rocky at all. However last week it was raining like crazy here in NY and Rocky doesn't like that one bit. He has to be in the crate the whole time, it's his "safe" zone.


----------



## boxermom

Sabo was uneasy but not agitated at the fireworks.  We've had dogs that paid no attention and one or two that wanted to hide and we had to sedate them a bit.

Yay for Duke and his skinsister being together again!  He must be in heaven.


----------



## Voodoo

Pat, that dog is beside himself with joy haha 

Friday was really bad....I kept finding him in DD's room and it was breaking my heart so I took him for a walk and shut her bedroom door.  Then he just looked completely lost.....so I took her favorite Tinkerbell towel out of the linen closet and put it on the floor in the kitchen and this is where he stayed for a couple of hours.... I tried to tell him she'd be home before he knew it but it didn't help....








People who say animals don't feel are insane.  That poor Boxer doggie pined for DD. And when she walked through the door he was just bursting with joy.


----------



## mm16

^that is such a sweet picture. he really missed her!


----------



## Voodoo

^^He really did... but all is right in his world again! (and mine haha)


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie and Hemi hate fireworks, but we were out of town for the 4th and left them in their rooms those couple of hourse.  Last year they went out to my parent's house with us.  They were very content with being under our feet the entire time, but they didn't cry or beg to go inside.


----------



## boxermom

That pic of Duke on DD's towel is the best--he loves her so much!  And she loves him back.  I wish there were some kids here for Sabo to play with. It's an older community with very few children.  At least he has some dog pals nearby.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor did ok with the fireworks until the night of...I swear we were surrounded by all the fireworks in town!  He didn't like to go outside to pee at all!!!

*Boxermom*...I'd love to get our boys together!!!  Windsor is so full of energy and love...he loves meeting new people and animals!!!


----------



## lucywife

That is my brother-in-law's girl, two years old Elbe


----------



## boxermom

lucywife said:


> That is my brother-in-law's girl, two years old Elbe


 
She could be Sabo's sister! Elbe's features are more even, but she looks a lot like Sabo. What a beautiful fawn girl!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Elbe is beautiful!!!!!! Thank you for sharing a pic of her with us!


----------



## lucywife

Thank you for the compliments, I'll tell her! :okay:
I love Boxers!


----------



## Voodoo

Pat, your Sabo is one handsome big boy...


----------



## boxermom

Haha, he loves to hear that, Vodoo!  He does look odd because his L eye is larger than the R eye, but this photo doesn't show that.  We love him to pieces, like everyone else here loves their dogs.


----------



## Izznit

Hello! I haven't been in here for a while...

Elbe is beautiful!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Pat, that dog is beside himself with joy haha
> 
> Friday was really bad....I kept finding him in DD's room and it was breaking my heart so I took him for a walk and shut her bedroom door. Then he just looked completely lost.....so I took her favorite Tinkerbell towel out of the linen closet and put it on the floor in the kitchen and this is where he stayed for a couple of hours.... I tried to tell him she'd be home before he knew it but it didn't help....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *People who say animals don't feel are insane.* That poor Boxer doggie pined for DD. And when she walked through the door he was just bursting with joy.



voodoo, i know! People think I am absolutely crazy when I tell them that "Maggie is mad at me"... but I swear she really is sometimes.

The bond he shares with your daughter is so so sweet!


----------



## boxermom

We missed you, Izz.  Glad you are back!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> voodoo, i know! People think I am absolutely crazy when I tell them that "Maggie is mad at me"... but I swear she really is sometimes.
> 
> The bond he shares with your daughter is so so sweet!


 
Hi, Izz honey! haha and I'm sure Maggie thinks there's a good reason to be mad too!  Yeah....I don't know about other breeds but our Boxers certainly have 'people' personalities.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke says, "I'm so glad you are home."


----------



## boxermom

^^^Awww, his BFF is back where she belongs.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love all the new pictures!!

boxermom: Sabo is really a handsome boy!! I know all about the cropped ears, but he looks so regal with them!

lucy: She's adorable!! They really could be twins! 

Voodoo: I love when they curl into a ball! I agree with you about how they can feel sad. But they're back together! YeAy!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

He won't leave her be....when she sat down on the floor he dropped his head right on her lap.  And then that wasn't good enough and he had to hold hands, too.


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo, that is soooooo cute!!! 

Maggie gets 'mad' at me when I have to leave the house to run an errand. When I tell her 'bye', she'll go back to her bed with her back facing me! She knows the sound of my keys and everything.

If I forget to say 'bye', oh my goodness... when I come home she won't even acknowledge me. I learned that if she is sleeping when I leave, i have to wake her up to say 'bye'.  

It's probably because if we leave, she will expect us to be back in a short period of time (mailbox, in another room, etc.) unless we say goodbye (hour or two). She's fine if there's another person still home with her.

Stinky greets us with a toy no matter what, he's always happy to see us. 

When I wake up I usually see him at the foot of my bed. once his head was on my pillow! It scared me so bad because I felt someone breathing on me before i opened my eyes LOL!


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG Maggie is SO CUTE  

And how sweet that Stinky wants to play as soon as you hit the door hahaha 

Your babies are wonderful.


----------



## boxermom

Izznit said:


> Voodoo, that is soooooo cute!!!
> 
> Maggie gets 'mad' at me when I have to leave the house to run an errand. When I tell her 'bye', she'll go back to her bed with her back facing me! She knows the sound of my keys and everything.
> 
> If I forget to say 'bye', oh my goodness... when I come home she won't even acknowledge me. I learned that if she is sleeping when I leave, i have to wake her up to say 'bye'.
> 
> It's probably because if we leave, she will expect us to be back in a short period of time (mailbox, in another room, etc.) unless we say goodbye (hour or two). She's fine if there's another person still home with her.
> 
> Stinky greets us with a toy no matter what, he's always happy to see us.
> 
> When I wake up I usually see him at the foot of my bed. once his head was on my pillow! It scared me so bad because I felt someone breathing on me before i opened my eyes LOL!


 
Now I don't feel so silly saying "bye" to our dogs when I leave!  Izz, our last Boxer boy, Sam, would always greet us with a toy in his mouth.  We thought it was so cute.  If he forgot, he would go  back and get one lol.

Voodoo, Duke is definitely in love with DD.  That's adorable about the paw and hand.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Now I don't feel so silly saying "bye" to our dogs when I leave! Izz, our last Boxer boy, Sam, would always greet us with a toy in his mouth. We thought it was so cute. *If he forgot, he would go back and get one lol.*
> 
> Voodoo, Duke is definitely in love with DD. That's adorable about the paw and hand.


 

OH my gosh, Pat......that sentence made my heart squeeze 

Duke is, indeed, in love w/ my DD....and they held hands again last night on the couch watching tv haha


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> OH my gosh, Pat......that sentence made my heart squeeze
> 
> Duke is, indeed, in love w/ my DD....and they held hands again last night on the couch watching tv haha


 
Sam was our most special dog ever.  He had friends young and old all over the neighborhood.  People would roll down their windows or open their doors as we walked by to say hi to him!  We joked that he had more friends than we did.

Duke will probably be that dog for you and DD--the most incredible dog ever.


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> Now I don't feel so silly saying "bye" to our dogs when I leave!  Izz, our last Boxer boy, Sam, would always greet us with a toy in his mouth.  We thought it was so cute.  If he forgot, he would go  back and get one lol.
> 
> Voodoo, Duke is definitely in love with DD.  That's adorable about the paw and hand.



I'm so glad I'm not the only one who says 'bye'!

That's too sweet about him going back to get a toy. Same with Stinky! Sometimes he's so excited, we can see him darting around the house trying to look for one. One time be brought us a piece of paper from the trash can, another time someone's shoe, and then once a mango... lol!

He always makes it a point to bring us something.


----------



## Voodoo

That is SO SO SO cute!!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Izznit said:


> I'm so glad I'm not the only one who says 'bye'!
> 
> That's too sweet about him going back to get a toy. Same with Stinky! Sometimes he's so excited, we can see him darting around the house trying to look for one. One time be brought us a piece of paper from the trash can, another time someone's shoe, and then once a mango... lol!
> 
> He always makes it a point to bring us something.


 
Izz, I LOVE your story about Stinky and getting something to greet you with!  It's so heart-warming, I'm in love with your Boxers!


----------



## Voodoo

Does everyone else's boxers bark in their sleep?  I don't mean full-on loud barking....but like woofing?

Lately Duke has taking to making these woof-wooooof-woofwoof nosies in his sleep.  While it is funny and DD thinks it's cute I'm a little worried about it. You think he just dreaming?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I was going to ask about the sleeping thing...

Windsor shakes or moves a LOT in his sleep and yes, every once in a while he will start growling and barking!  I think its cute but I get worried about the shaking or moving in his sleep.  Hopefully its nothing serious!

I also have another question...we are kennel training.  At what point can Windsor dog start sleeping with us?!  He wanted to last night SO bad, but I am terrified that I am going to wake up in the morning to shredded bed sheets or pillows!


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> Izz, I LOVE your story about Stinky and getting something to greet you with!  It's so heart-warming, I'm in love with your Boxers!



 

They're cute and they KNOW it.


----------



## Izznit

*Voodoo*, Stinky woofs in his sleep almost everytime. Sometimes it looks like he's doggy paddling. I like to think he's dreaming, but I read somewhere they're not, and that just like how humans move in their sleep, dogs/animals do, too. Perhaps it was bagnshoo who mentioned it? If he starts moving violently we will wake him, but if it's just a little we leave him be. We always keep an eye on him though since he had those seizures.

maggie never moves or makes sounds in her sleep...she does snore sometimes... 

*sunnyfreckles*, I want to say when maggie and stinky were about... two months? (i could be waaaay off, but they seemed so little... I still think they're little and they're almost two and a half!) Never had any problems. They just liked to cuddle and get up in your face. Maggie likes to put her face riiiiiiight next to ours on the pillow. Stinky will lie on top of us. Since they day we got them, I've never had a good night's sleep... when they're on top of the blanket, I don't wake/move them. I put on a sweater and sleep on top  as well LOL


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Izz, Duke snores _loudly_ sometimes.  It's a riot. I feel better now that I know other dogs are 'barking' in their sleep. I've seen him move his feet like he may be running and I just assumed that was an "I am going to get that cat" dream 

Sunny, your Windsor is a little angel.  Since Duke was 18 months when we rescued him we missed the little puppy stuff.  Good luck w/ the bed time training!


----------



## LSnyder

Hemi snores very loudly, Daphnie doesn't.  Daphnie moves in her sleep while Hemi doesn't. Two best friends that are completely opposite!


----------



## boxermom

I always assumed that they are dreaming when they growl or woof in their sleep.  Some have done it a lot and others very seldom.  If they seem distressed (like it may be a nightmare) we gently wake them.


----------



## Voodoo

My tall gorgeous step-daughter was here last night with our grandson. He's 16 months old.  Duke was SO SWEET with him.  He wanted to play with the baby so much!  But he wouldn't seek him out. He just laid in his spot on the floor and whenever Kayden decided he wanted to play he'd toddle over to Duke.  

Duke's little nubby tail would wag like mad whenever that baby took a mind to go visit him.  And it wagged like that the whole time.

Boxermom, I always remember what you've always said, "Boxers love children" and _wow!_ our boy sure does haha


----------



## zoesma

Coco used to woof in her sleep too!! actually ALL my dogs have done it...and they move their legs too like twitching!!!....i think they are just dreaming doggie dreams...maybe chasing a nice rabbit or two...lol


----------



## zoesma

I miss Coco's nubby tail wag.....


----------



## Voodoo

zoesma said:


> I miss Coco's nubby tail wag.....


 
OH sweetie :cry: At least you were lucky enough to share Coco's life.  AND you have two wonderful new kitties getting ready to come home, right? Pirate can't wait to be yours!


----------



## zoesma

yes i am so excited....i hope that coco would be proud...she had the BIGGEST heart!!! (as all boxers do....)


----------



## Voodoo

^^I have no doubts that Coco 100% approves!


----------



## Voodoo

Where's my boxer friends????


----------



## zoesma

come on guys i need more boxer pictures!!


----------



## Voodoo

Well Luke Perry just jumped way up the list in my book haha


----------



## boxermom

^^^Great looking Boxers!

Sabo doesn't do anything as funny as the rest of your dogs, but I'll make it a goal to take some pix of him this week and post.

Voodoo, has Duke allowed DD to do anything by herself yet since she got home?  He was probably glued to her for awhile.


----------



## Voodoo

^^He was stuck to her like glue for the first few days.  But things are pretty much back to normal.  Still, I know he's glad that she's home.  When I got home from the office tonight they were curled up on DD's bed (he was snoring and she was reading).


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Hi there!!!

So Windsor is what, 10 or 11 weeks now??!  He got a new bed tonight, and a new chew toy that will hopefully last more than 48 hours! LOL!!!

I am going to take new pics...posting soon!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Here is a new pic of the puppies. Hemi's ears are just hilarious. I don't feel that any picture I take is as good as the one in my signature.


----------



## Voodoo

^^HAHA! Your boxers are gorgeous!


----------



## Voodoo

SunnyFreckles said:


> Hi there!!!
> 
> So Windsor is what, 10 or 11 weeks now??! He got a new bed tonight, and a new chew toy that will hopefully last more than 48 hours! LOL!!!
> 
> I am going to take new pics...posting soon!!!


 
Can't wait for your new pics, Sunny!!!!!!!!

If you find something that Windsor can chew for more than 48 hours let me know cos Duke needs that too!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Great photos! 
Here's Kelly. She's a big girl now - at 6 months.


----------



## LSnyder

she is very cute!!!!  I love the puppy stage, now that Hemi is 1 I cannot say that I have puppies in the house   However I still call them my puppies just out of habit.


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Kelly is a very beautiful young lady!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Aww, the brindles are so pretty!  Kelly looks just half-puppy now. Our Boxer puppies here are growing so fast!  I wish they could stay at the super-cute stage a little longer.

*LSnyder*, the upside-down pic is one of the funniest I've seen.  and she has the look on her face like "what are you looking at?" lol.

Duke has it really tough--hanging out on DD's bed.

*Sunny*, the more puppy photos, the better!  Windsor is such a cutie-pie.


----------



## nwhite

Cute Boxers everyone!! Always loved those dogs


----------



## ebayBAGS

I can't believe I just found this thread! This picture is totally appropriate:

My butt-wiggling boxer's butt


----------



## Voodoo

^^haha!  What's your Boxer's name? And can we see the front too?


----------



## zoesma

ebayBAGS said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread! This picture is totally appropriate:
> 
> My butt-wiggling boxer's butt


 
OMG!!! i am dying from laughter!!!


----------



## boxermom

ebayBAGS said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread! This picture is totally appropriate:
> 
> My butt-wiggling boxer's butt


 
Hey, where have you been??? We need more Boxers, butts, faces, anything!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Hey, where have you been??? We need more Boxers, butts, faces, anything!


----------



## ebayBAGS

I will now officially introduce my boxer baby Tigger A.K.A Tiggy, Tiggle. Sorry you all had to see his rear end first but his nub is my favorite! He is 12 years old and going strong!!  :boxing:


----------



## Voodoo

Tiggle is 12?! That wonderful!! He is beautiful! I love the Santa hat picture.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

ebayBAGS said:


> I can't believe I just found this thread! This picture is totally appropriate:
> 
> My butt-wiggling boxer's butt


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Tigger's gorgeous! I just  how he still have that naughty look! Such expressive eyes!! lol


----------



## LSnyder

Tigger is sooo handsome!!!!  Love new boxer babies no matter their age, they will always look like puppies!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG!! TIGGER!! So handsome!! And he's got a cute butt!

12 years old! AMAZING!!! 

PS- Love all the brindle boxer babies!!


----------



## boxermom

12 years for a Boxer is amazing!  Good genes and wonderful care and love from you.  He's such a handsome boy!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor went for his first check-up yesterday!

He is weighing in at 18 1/2 pounds and got all his first shots yesterday!  He did SO good!!!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Windsor went for his first check-up yesterday!
> 
> He is weighing in at 18 1/2 pounds and got all his first shots yesterday! He did SO good!!!


 
18.5 pounds???  He's getting to be a big boy, Sunny!  He's just the most adorable puppy--I love him.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Wow! What a good boy! Windsor is so adorable!! ^^


----------



## LSnyder

Some new pics of the babies






Daphnie almost asleep but daddy had to wake her up to get a cute picture  On mommy's wishes though.





After a hard day playing and under the coffee table, Hemi's favorite spot in the entire house, Daphnie's is in our bedroom on a towel or a pile of dirty laundry.

Silly dogs!


----------



## ebayBAGS

Thank you ladies!! Tiggy will always be the baby in the house grey hairs and all!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thanks, all!  I took more pics a couple of nights ago but am too dang lazy to upload, resize, etc...!!!

Soon, I promise!


----------



## Voodoo

LSnyder said:


> Some new pics of the babies


 
  

Miss Daphnie CRACKS me up....you can tell how completely thrilled she is with being photographed in this pic.....


----------



## the_kelly_1day

your avatar Voodoo!! lol I just love that video!! 

Hemi & Daphnie are so cute and funny! I totally agree - they do look thrilled when they are been photographed! lol


----------



## Voodoo

the_kelly_1day said:


> your avatar Voodoo!! lol I just love that video!!


 
Thank you, hon! I can't believe I got such a clear freeze frame of it!


----------



## zoesma

ebayBAGS said:


> I will now officially introduce my boxer baby Tigger A.K.A Tiggy, Tiggle. Sorry you all had to see his rear end first but his nub is my favorite! He is 12 years old and going strong!! :boxing:


 
he is so cute!!! wow 12 years old...good for him!!! you must be a great boxer mommy....i wish my coco lived that long....i only got 10 years with her....


----------



## ebayBAGS

*zoesma*-  Thank you!  I hope he beats the odds and lives til 25!! Just the thought of not having him running around the house like a lunatic saddens me. I am so sorry about your loss but I bet you had an amazing ten years with Coco.


----------



## Voodoo

ebayBAGS said:


> *zoesma*- Thank you!  I hope he beats the odds and lives til 25!! Just the thought of not having him running around the house like a lunatic saddens me. I am so sorry about your loss but I bet you had an amazing ten years with Coco.


 
You are so blessed to have Tigger still so beautiful and healthy at 12!!

PS: Who's the designer of your shoes in your avi?


----------



## ebayBAGS

*Voodoo*- Thank you ! We are definitely lucky to have him

The shoes are YSL Tributes. My other love besides Tigger


----------



## Voodoo

^^They are *hawwwwwwt!*


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, it's good they have each other to use up energy!  I love their faces. They don't look thrilled about having their naptime interrupted by mommy taking photos.

*Sunny*, doing the whole photo thing takes me so long to get it right.  But we LOVE Windsor's puppy pix.  He's our Boxer thread smallest baby right now.  When you have time, we'd love to see them.


----------



## Voodoo

^^He is the only infant we have in this thread right now isn't he?


----------



## LSnyder

Hemi just turns one in two days soooo Windsor is the only true furbaby left .  We need more, unfortunately the hubby won't let us get any more dogs.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

I have got to say - Boxers are just so smart! So receptive to training! OMG!

Today I took Kelly and Linda (the Rottie, Kelly's "Big Sister") to puppy training. Today we have to teach them how to "drop" by waving some treats in front as a lure to get the dog's attention, and then move the treat to the floor. It took Kelly only two, maybe three tries to get the "drop" action. Then the instructor came over and ask me to command Kelly to "drop" with lure, she simply did it on command without any lure! I was amazed!! 

Linda our Rottie, meanwhile, still needs help to "drop" - I need to move her front paws to show her what she needs to do to get some cheese!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Kelly _is so smart!!_ What a good girl!

But I do agree w/ you on the Boxer Brain....I'm amazed at how fast Duke picks up the things DD teaches him.  Once she decides she wants him to learn something it doesn't take her long at all.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> Hemi just turns one in two days soooo Windsor is the only true furbaby left . We need more, unfortunately the hubby won't let us get any more dogs.


 
3 Boxers!  We knew a reputable breeder of show Boxers in IL. Visiting them once, they had one female and the champion male in the living part of the house. We asked why not the other 2 females also, and the woman said she could only handle 2 at a time--their energy and antics were too much LOL!

Dh won't even think about a 2nd one for Sabo to play with. He has a Rottie gf  down the street and the Springer Spaniel male next door, though.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh, I am already wishing we had a bigger house so that we could get Windsor a friend!!!!  We bought our house in August of last year with just kind of plans to have a baby...NO plans for a dog!   And now I want another!   Oh well!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Oh, I am already wishing we had a bigger house so that we could get Windsor a friend!!!! We bought our house in August of last year with just kind of plans to have a baby...NO plans for a dog!  And now I want another!  Oh well!


 
I could look at Windsor's photos all day!  That avatar is the most adorable face. They look so innocent when they are sleeping LOL.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Saw this on yahoo, had to post!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Saw this on yahoo, had to post!


Awwwww how funny does that boxer look!


----------



## Voodoo

I know some of us like to watch the dog shows.... there's this beautiful male boxer registered as 
Ch Duba Dae's Who's Your Daddy that's taking best in group and best in show as of late...maybe we'll finally get to see what we already know should be....a nationally televised Best in Show going to the best breed in the world!

This pic is for the 9-12 month group....he's already so deep through the chest.....just a beautiful specimen!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ That's a good looking pup!


----------



## boxermom

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Saw this on yahoo, had to post!


 
That's so cute with the little puppy next to the Boxer's giant head!!!  Sabo's tongue usually sticks out the side of his mouth like that.


----------



## ebayBAGS

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Saw this on yahoo, had to post!



This picture is priceless!!!! Love how boxer's tongues hang on the floor


----------



## SunnyFreckles

We boarded Windsor dog this weekend...Friday til Monday.  I swear I didn't even recognize him when I got home today!!!  I hate that he is growing so much, so fast!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

SunnyFreckles said:


> We boarded Windsor dog this weekend...Friday til Monday. I swear I didn't even recognize him when I got home today!!! I hate that he is growing so much, so fast!


 

Totally! I remember noticing how Kelly's "puppy belly" disappeared a little bit every day. They grow so fast, don't they. Do enjoy Windsor's puppy phase as much as possible now as he will be a big handsome young boy very soon!!


----------



## Voodoo

SunnyFreckles said:


> We boarded Windsor dog this weekend...Friday til Monday. I swear I didn't even recognize him when I got home today!!! I hate that he is growing so much, so fast!


 
Awww...it's going by quick, huh?  At least we are getting to see him grow up on this thread


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Agree, I think you should post some new pictures so we can see how big he's gotten!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^And some new pics of Rocky and Miss Bindi, too


----------



## Voodoo

Duke and DD ..... pure puppy love


----------



## zoesma

i love duke and your DD...they are really a match made in heaven...


----------



## zoesma

more puppy pics please everyone!!!


----------



## Voodoo

zoesma said:


> i love duke and your DD...they are really a match made in heaven...


 
Thank you! 

Even tho I know I'm repeating myself....Duke and DD have the strongest animal/human relationship I've ever seen and it's an honor to see it.  That dog thinks she is the bright middle of the universe.  And she is happiest w/ him all over whatever she's doing. I've never heard her issue a cross word to him.


----------



## boxermom

^^^I love it, Voodoo.  It's a perfect example of the bond Boxers can have with humans.

When I was a teenager, our rescue Boxer loved my mother like this. He would walk with her around the house and hold her fingers softly in his mouth.  This was a dog who was terribly abused his first year and then came to our home.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> ^^^I love it, Voodoo. It's a perfect example of the bond Boxers can have with humans.
> 
> When I was a teenager, our rescue Boxer loved my mother like this. He would walk with her around the house and hold her fingers softly in his mouth. This was a dog who was terribly abused his first year and then came to our home.


 
Oh, Pat....what a sweet baby that boxer must have been.... I'm thankful he found his way to y'all.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LOL!!!

I will post new pics this weekend...I have two more rounds to upload/resize, but I am needing to take new one's already!!!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I will post new pics this weekend...I have two more rounds to upload/resize, but I am needing to take new one's already!!!


 
Mr. Windsor is growing fast, I'll bet. 

 The thing about Boxers is that they still act like puppies no matter how old they are, as long as they can move.  Our previous boy, Sam, was old, but he would jumpt straight up when he knew we were going to the park.  And he played with his toys everyday.  He loved laying on his back and holding the toys with his front paws.  I didn't take photos and I regret it.  Take all the photos you can.  You don't need to post every single one, Sunny, but we're grateful for any that you find time to post!

*Voodoo*, Rocky was the most grateful rescue dog I've ever had.  It's as if he knew he'd been saved.  He worshipped my mom and just enjoyed life in general.


----------



## zoesma

thats the best thing about boxers...no matter how old they get they are always so full of life!!! they keep a part of their puppyhood forever....


----------



## mm16

Hi everyone! Loving the new pics! 

So, my SO and I are discussing getting a DOG! Yay! But, we are going to wait 1-2 years because I still have to go to graduate school in August 2010 so we're not sure where that will be yet..

but I am so pushing for a boxer...! SO wants a american staff.terrior..but my heart is set on a boxer for obvious reasons...I can't wait to post pics in a year or two of my BOXER! lol (I will fight him on this!)


----------



## zoesma

def go for a boxer...they are the BEST dogs in the world in my opinion....I love my GSD but nothing beats a boxer....


----------



## SunnyFreckles

So ladies....

Off the subject of pups for a sec...

I don't know any of you but I feel like we share a lot here.  I am oober new but this is the thread I come to first everyday.

Do y'all care if I share some other pics of our son?  He is seven, I am 22 almost 23 weeks pregnant and super excited!  Today we were outside with Windsor and we have a spider web we have been needing to clean up!  So today Gavin (our son) said..."We could cut it up with a knife!  I bet if we did that, that spider would be pissed! (loooooong silence....then)  OOPS!!!!"  It was so freaking funny!!  DH and I were laughing so hard!!!!


----------



## mm16

Would love to see pics! Hi Sunny!


----------



## LSnyder

hehe great story!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Peekture time!!!

Gavin, my son!






Gavin and SunnyFreckles!





Windsor dog!!!





Gavin and Windsor!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

He's getting SO big...BOTH boys!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Sunny, Windsor's paws are sooo huge!!!!  He's going to be a big boy.  They are both adorable.


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Sunny....Windsor is a doll!!  And those big feet wow!!!! haha

Your son is precious!


----------



## Voodoo

mm16 said:


> Hi everyone! Loving the new pics!
> 
> So, my SO and I are discussing getting a DOG! Yay! But, we are going to wait 1-2 years because I still have to go to graduate school in August 2010 so we're not sure where that will be yet..
> 
> but I am so pushing for a boxer...! SO wants a american staff.terrior..but my heart is set on a boxer for obvious reasons...I can't wait to post pics in a year or two of my BOXER! lol (I will fight him on this!)


 
I hope you win !!!!  I'm sure your SO will understand the power of the Boxer ....maybe when the official decision is made to get a dog you should just show up w/ a Biggie Baby haha


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I love Windsor's paws!!!  They just got so big overnight!!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Yeah...sweetie, before you know it they will no longer look small and he'll just be a big chunk of Boxer love!   I love the puppy pics!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Its just so hard to imagine him all grown up!  We keep in touch with his family and his dad is such a STUD...and so handsome!  I am excited to see how Windsor is going to turn out!!!


----------



## GTOFan

SunnyFreckles, thanks for the pics of you, Gavin and Windsor.  The pic of Gavin and Windsor especially is so cute!

Thanks for sharing...Windsor's gonna be a big dog, HUGE paws!


----------



## boxermom

Sunny, those pics sure make Mr. Windsor's paws look big.  Maybe he'll be tall like our Sabo.  Your pup is so cute--he'll be a handsome guy when he's grown.  He's growing too fast, though.

Your son is a good-looking guy too.  We raised 2 sons and they really keep you on your toes.  Do you know what sex your baby is?  Best wishes to you for the remaining weeks to be easy.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thanks, Boxermom!

We aren't going to find out if we are having a boy or girl!  We didn't know with Gavin either and we loved not knowing!!!  This time around is especially fun because Gavin wants a sister SO bad but we are going to make him wait, too!  He did get to come to the ultrasound which was fun, but we still chose not to find out!  So now we wait til the end of November!!!


----------



## Izznit

^^those pictures are too cute!!! Especially the last one with Gavin and Windsor. They both are so handsome!

Wishing you the best with your pregnancy! Not sure if I could handle not knowing, I hate surprises


----------



## Voodoo

SunnyFreckles said:


> Thanks, Boxermom!
> 
> We aren't going to find out if we are having a boy or girl! We didn't know with Gavin either and we loved not knowing!!! This time around is especially fun because Gavin wants a sister SO bad but we are going to make him wait, too! He did get to come to the ultrasound which was fun, but we still chose not to find out! So now we wait til the end of November!!!


 
Good for you!! It's so much more fun to not know!!!! Do you have names picked out?

Last night I brought two of my nieces home w/ me and DD from my sister's and Duke is certain they came over to entertain him.


----------



## ebayBAGS

*sunnyfreckles*- I love love love the look Windsor is giving in the picture by himself. He is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thanks you guys SO much!

I have been feeling a little down (well, the most so far in my pregnancy) and having this thread to come to tonight made me feel so much better!

THANK YOU!!!

Oie...as for names...Gwenyth Rae if a girl and Grant Richard if a boy!


----------



## Izznit

^^What beautiful names!!!

Here are some pics of the babies... I've been taking LOADS of pictures but never had the time to upload them. I even have some videos!!!


First two pictures: both of them in their respective sleeping areas... they love sleeping on their back, I think it's cooler for them.

3rd pic, Maggie was laying down and she saw a bird... her ears perked up.

4th pic, Stinky stole my chair...


----------



## Izznit

She thought the tree made her invisible...

He loves his frisbee...

and the third picture is her 'don't photograph me' face... she always turns her head!

Fourth picture is just Stinky being handsome... right after his bath, which is why he's so white!

ETA: well... eye boogers aren't too handsome (4th pic)


----------



## boxermom

Great pics, Izz.  What a pair they are!  Better than tv, I'll bet. Sabo likes to lay on his back too--I'm sure it is cooler--he'll go in the bathroom on the tile to get maximum coolness.  Stinky in the chair is so cute.

Sunny, you have more willpower than I would!  Of course when I was pg, we didn't know till the baby came anyway.  2 sons worked out fine, tho I thought I'd die if I never had a daughter.  The instant he was born, I forgot all about it with our 2nd son.  I like your tentative names.  It's easy to feel down--the hormones are all over the place, you have a family including puppy to care for.  Plus some of us just have a harder time than others with down moods-speaking for myself, I'm battling it through the summer which is my worst time of year here.  Best wishes to you, hon.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww! I love all those pictures! They both look so cute! After I wash Bindi she always manages to get eye boogies too. 

I really need to take some pictures of Bindi and Rocky!


----------



## Voodoo

Izz thank you so much for the pics!!!!! Your babies are so gorgeous..... and I love the sleeping pics ....hehe

Sunny: Beautiful names!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Izz...thanks for the pics!!!

Boxermom...thanks so much for the kind words.  I just hate being down in da dumps! 

We are hoping that if we have a boy, Gavin will be excited that he "named" him!  We'll see what happens!


----------



## smelelle

Izznit said:


> ^^What beautiful names!!!
> 
> Here are some pics of the babies... I've been taking LOADS of pictures but never had the time to upload them. I even have some videos!!!
> 
> 
> First two pictures: both of them in their respective sleeping areas... they love sleeping on their back, I think it's cooler for them.
> 
> 3rd pic, Maggie was laying down and she saw a bird... her ears perked up.
> 
> 4th pic, Stinky stole my chair...



Hi everyone! 

I've been lurking this thread for a while now because I love boxers and my SO has a big goofy lovable white boxer who looks *exactly *like Stinky in the 4th picture! I will have to find a picture of darling Lukka to show you! 

I love seeing all the cute pictures and stories here. They never fail to make me smile.


----------



## Voodoo

Yay another boxer to want to hug! I'd love to see pics of Lukka!  Welcome to the Boxer Hangout!


----------



## smelelle

Here are some pictures of Lukka, as promised. 

At the dog park a few weeks back, playing with a Lab puppy. He let the puppy chew him all over, even pull his cheeks and ears with those little razor sharp puppy teeth. He was so patient and gentle with the puppy. It was really quite adorable.




This was Mr. Lukes when he was a little under a year old. Handsome little devil.




And my favourite picture - Lukie with his sis Mya. *melts*


----------



## Voodoo

_...melt... _


----------



## ebayBAGS

^^ Ugh! I melted over here too!!!!! They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Izznit

Thanks everyone!

and OH MY GOSH *smelelle*. TOO CUTE!!! I am melting. I am a puddle of mush.


----------



## boxermom

*Smelelle*, Lukka is a handsome guy!  And with his sis, it's just cuteness overload. I love the brown spot on the *Boxer dome* on the head   Lukka standing over the Lab puppy is hilarious.

We LOVE having more Boxers to melt over.  Never too many.


----------



## LSnyder

tooo cute Smelelle.  He's just adorable


----------



## boxermom

^^^*LSnyder*, that pic of Daphnie almost upside down on the sofa cracks me up every time I see it:lolots:


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh my gosh...baby boxers!!!!  Thanks for sharing those pics!!!!!!


----------



## LSnyder

boxermom said:


> ^^^*LSnyder*, that pic of Daphnie almost upside down on the sofa cracks me up every time I see it:lolots:


 
Pat I'm glad we here in Kansas can help make you laugh every day!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

^^^I need all the laughs I can get LOL.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I have some questions!!!

1.  How often do I need to give Windsor a bath???  We did this morning and wow, that was fun! 

2.  How do I get rid of his dandruff???  This poor dog is so flaky!!    I feel kinda bad!!!

Thanks, girls for your help!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Moisturizing shampoo with oatmeal I've heard and just when he starts to get the "stinkies"  Dogs have natural oils in their skin that you do not want to wash away.

We only bathe Hemi and Daphnie about once every month or when they start smelling like each other's saliva from playing all the darn time!

My suggestion is get them use to bathing.  Hemi will jump into the tub whenever he wants because he likes to drink from the tub faucet.


----------



## mm16

For my pug, I put conditioner on his skin (not fur areas) where he is especially itchy and then cover his skin w/ some baby powder after a good bath.. this is what our vet recommended and it worked big time!


----------



## Voodoo

Boxer doggie thought of the day: Nothing is better than the contented sigh of your Boxer after you've walked by and given him a quick pat on his sweet head.


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Boxer doggie thought of the day: Nothing is better than the contented sigh of your Boxer after you've walked by and given him a quick pat on his sweet head.



I agree! It's the cutest thing 

and a question--am I the only one that says, "bless you" after their furbaby sneezes?

I never realized how weird it was until I did it when we had a guest over


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I can't stop looking at those pictures! OMG! SO CUTE!! EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> I agree! It's the cutest thing
> 
> and a question--am I the only one that says, "bless you" after their furbaby sneezes?
> 
> I never realized how weird it was until I did it when we had a guest over


 

Not at ALL strange! We say that to Duke all the time.  If you watch the video I posted where DD taught him high five when he lays down he sneezes and you can hear her say "bless you"


----------



## the_kelly_1day

How cute are your puppies, Smelelle! So gorgeous!!! 

I wash my dogs every week - not sure it is a good thing though, but as they play outside all the time (chasing each other, saliva everywhere) they really stink up the house when they are inside (esp in our room!). I use tea tree oil shampoo.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke should probably get more baths than he gets just for basic hygiene but he looks so darn defeated when you put him in the tub....


----------



## smelelle

^ There's nothing more heart wrenching than when a boxer gives you his sad eyes. It almost makes you never want to put him in the tub again, until you realize that he is no longer a white boxer, but gray. 

the_kelly_1day, I wish they were my puppies! But Lukka is my SO's dog, so close enough! hehe I have my own little rascal who is best buds with Lukka.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I wash them about every month too. In the summer it's a bit more often since it's hot outside and I can just hose them down. Rocky always looks defeated!! Bindi don't mind it so much.


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> I wash them about every month too. In the summer it's a bit more often since it's hot outside and I can just hose them down. *Rocky always looks defeated*!! Bindi don't mind it so much.


 

Hahah must be a boy thing


----------



## Izznit

The babies LOVE showers! They walk into the tub themselves  

They shower once a week, sometimes we skip one. They go for four mile hikes almost everyday though...


----------



## boxermom

We haven't tried bathing Sabo ourselves.  At the groomer, 3 people do it. I guess that's how many people it takes with him.

Yeah, those sad Boxer eyes, as if they're thinking "how could you do this to me?" get me every time. 
We're in VA being substitute nannies for the grandchildren until late next week, and I miss Sabo.  He loves his kennel where we board him, but I miss our routine with him.


----------



## LSnyder

Hemi loves to jub in the tub, then when we tell him we are not giving him a bath he looks defeated.  Then we turn the cold water on and let him have a go at the faucet.  Daphnie won't jump into the tub on her own but can't figure out how Hemi gets in there.  She looks defeated that she cannot drink the running water.

My dogs have soo many problems.


----------



## Voodoo

LSnyder said:


> Hemi loves to jub in the tub, then when we tell him we are not giving him a bath he looks defeated. Then we turn the cold water on and let him have a go at the faucet. Daphnie won't jump into the tub on her own but can't figure out how Hemi gets in there. She looks defeated that she cannot drink the running water.
> 
> My dogs have soo many problems.


 

:lolots: Your precious dogs don't have ANY problems! They are perfect beautiful Boxer babies!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Not at ALL strange! We say that to Duke all the time.  If you watch the video I posted where DD taught him high five when he lays down he sneezes and you can hear her say "bless you"



That's a relief!

Maggie's been extremely sad for the past few days--her 'mamma' and 'papa' are on vacation for six days. She's been moping around... It's so sad...


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awwww poor baby!!!  

Duke cracked me up tonight...I wish I'd had a video camera. 

He has a blankie on the floor in the dining room.  He lays on it a lot in the summer cos I guess the slate under it helps him stay cool.  

Anyway.... a yesterday he decided he was gonna get in a snit w/ Hub.  VERY odd for him.....but he waited til he was watching and made as if he were about to hike a leg on his recliner...he was banished outside for 12 hours.  

Well....tonight Hub got home Duke was on his blankie and I'm cooking dinner and as soon as Hub walked into the room Duke turned his head and looked waaaaaaaaaaay off over his other shoulder..... and when he turned his back to kiss me he looked at Hub.  Then when Hub turned around Duke looked in the other direction.  I pointed this out and Hub and I were snickering. We did it three or four times and every time Hub turned his way Duke would look the other way.  HILARIOUS!


----------



## Izznit

^^ Duke is too cute


----------



## whinnielovesbag

I just found this thread and had to post.  My family is getting a new boxer puppy in a week.  We met him this weekend and is the sweetest little boy ever.  It's our first boy boxer and we couldn't be anymore excited (previously we had 2 female boxers).  Any big differences between boxer boys and girls I should be aware of (obviously realizing all puppies are different)?  Here's a pic of him from the weekend.


----------



## Izznit

^^AWWWW!!!  Too cute!!!!!!!! My heart is melting...

Stinky (my white male boxer) seems to be very very very active and needy. He's deaf though, so that might be a reason as well. Like he always has to be near one of us, or touching one of us. Maggie (fawn female boxer) is more relaxed, very independent.

Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks!!! His name is Archie.  It'll be interesting.  Our last boxer was a rescue who unfortunately had awful separation anxiety, so we are definitely prepared for some neediness.  She was also the sweetest most loving dog ever. 

We could tell Archie already has quite the personality.  He was showing his litter mates he was the boss.   He also loves to nuzzle under our necks.  Can't wait til we get to bring him home.


----------



## Izznit

He looks like an Archie 
You must post more pics when you bring him home! 


So fellow boxer lovers, I must tell you about my current sleeping situation.

Maggie and Stinky usually spend the night at my sister's house, who is their 'mama'. Her husband is their 'papa'. I babysit them during the day because they didn't want the babies alone at the house, when just down the street there is family (you all know how personable boxers are).

Anyway, 'mama' and 'papa' went on vacation, so the babies are spending the night for a few days. Now, they sleep in their parents' bed and are used to sleeping with people. My sister requested I allow them to sleep on my bed when they spend the night. This is also the same sister who will sleep without a blanket if the babies are using it. She'll put on a hoodie and sleep on TOP of the blanket. Doggies come first. Always.

I'm not used to sharing my bed--i like space. For the past few nights, the babies have been hanging out on my bed while I hang out in my room. Fine. Few hours later, they're usually asleep. Of course now there is absolutely no room on the bed, and even if there was, they would insist on lying on top of me or where ever they please (it's happened before. Maggie is so heavy, she has actually pinned me down causing my legs to fall asleep...I couldn't move ). So you know what happens?

I've been going to bed at 8 in the morning (when the babies' day starts and when the other people in the house are awake to entertain the dogs) and waking up at 2-3 PM. Last night was a little different though--I never went to bed. I've been up for 36 hours.

Seriously. I know it's ridiculous, and I know they are spoiled rotten. But they are just so freaking cute...ok now go ahead, call me the crazy boxer girl... :shame:


----------



## the_kelly_1day

whinnielovesbag said:


> I just found this thread and had to post. My family is getting a new boxer puppy in a week. We met him this weekend and is the sweetest little boy ever. It's our first boy boxer and we couldn't be anymore excited (previously we had 2 female boxers). Any big differences between boxer boys and girls I should be aware of (obviously realizing all puppies are different)? Here's a pic of him from the weekend.


 

Oooo sooo cute!!! Do post some photos here when he arrives! So adorable!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Izznit said:


> He looks like an Archie
> You must post more pics when you bring him home!
> 
> 
> So fellow boxer lovers, I must tell you about my current sleeping situation.
> 
> Maggie and Stinky usually spend the night at my sister's house, who is their 'mama'. Her husband is their 'papa'. I babysit them during the day because they didn't want the babies alone at the house, when just down the street there is family (you all know how personable boxers are).
> 
> Anyway, 'mama' and 'papa' went on vacation, so the babies are spending the night for a few days. Now, they sleep in their parents' bed and are used to sleeping with people. My sister requested I allow them to sleep on my bed when they spend the night. This is also the same sister who will sleep without a blanket if the babies are using it. She'll put on a hoodie and sleep on TOP of the blanket. Doggies come first. Always.
> 
> I'm not used to sharing my bed--i like space. For the past few nights, the babies have been hanging out on my bed while I hang out in my room. Fine. Few hours later, they're usually asleep. Of course now there is absolutely no room on the bed, and even if there was, they would insist on lying on top of me or where ever they please (it's happened before. Maggie is so heavy, she has actually pinned me down causing my legs to fall asleep...I couldn't move ). So you know what happens?
> 
> I've been going to bed at 8 in the morning (when the babies' day starts and when the other people in the house are awake to entertain the dogs) and waking up at 2-3 PM. Last night was a little different though--I never went to bed. I've been up for 36 hours.
> 
> Seriously. I know it's ridiculous, and I know they are spoiled rotten. But they are just so freaking cute...ok now go ahead, call me the crazy boxer girl... :shame:


 

hehehe nah, not crazy, but someone that loves boxers very much   
talking about their "look"  - that look make you do anything for the boxer! My hubby calls that the "poor girl" look. lol even himself as a "stict" doggy papa, his strictness melts away once he looks at kelly's "poor girl" face!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG I'm completely in


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> Seriously. I know it's ridiculous, and I know they are spoiled rotten. But they are just so freaking cute...ok now go ahead, call me the crazy boxer girl... :shame:


 

You aren't crazy....they _all_ know how to play the game...Duke runs the house most of the time haha


----------



## Voodoo

Just when I'm sure I've seen every possible way for DD and Duke to show how much they love each other I catch DD on the floor....just to hold hands.....


----------



## whinnielovesbag

How cute are they!!!!!  This thread is making me even more anxious to pick up Archie. In the meantime, I'll share another picture we took when we met him this weekend.  This one is of him and his litter mates. The two on his left cracked me up.


----------



## Voodoo

Oh my gooooooosh!!!!!! Now I want a baby Boxer! haha


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Soooo cute!!    They make my heart melt!! Those eyes!!!


----------



## Izznit

the_kelly_1day said:


> hehehe nah, not crazy, but someone that loves boxers very much
> talking about their "look" - that look make you do anything for the boxer! My hubby calls that the "poor girl" look. lol even himself as a "stict" doggy papa, his strictness melts away once he looks at kelly's "poor girl" face!



I can't imagine owning another breed! and BOY do I know the poor girl (or boy!) face well... 



Voodoo said:


> You aren't crazy....they _all_ know how to play the game...Duke runs the house most of the time haha



That's reassuring


----------



## SunnyFreckles

For sale:  1 house

Want to buy:  1 BIGGER house

Reason:  MORE ROOM FOR BOXER BABY PUPPIES!!!!!!

Oh I DIE!!!  I want another so bad!!!

Windsor was boarded again this past weekend while we went out of town.  I last saw him Friday morning and tonight after work I got home and he looks SO freaking different!!!  In just 3 days!!!  I posted that on Facebook and Windsor's human real dad (his breeder) said that Windsor can go to his house when we leave town next time!  That means Windsor could play and sleep with his Mom, Dad, Grandpa and sister!!!  YAY!!!!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Just when I'm sure I've seen every possible way for DD and Duke to show how much they love each other I catch DD on the floor....just to hold hands.....



I hope you never tire of me saying this, because I'm going to say it again--the bond that your DD and Duke share is BEAUTIFUL. It is so so sweet...


----------



## Izznit

whinnielovesbag said:


> How cute are they!!!!!  This thread is making me even more anxious to pick up Archie. In the meantime, I'll share another picture we took when we met him this weekend.  This one is of him and his litter mates. The two on his left cracked me up.



I want to take them all home!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

And Voodoo...I LOVE the relationship between your daughter and boxer!  It just makes me smile!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Izznit said:


> I hope you never tire of me saying this, because I'm going to say it again--the bond that your DD and Duke share is BEAUTIFUL. It is so so sweet...


 
Thank you, sweetie!!!!! And I agree 100%! hehe



SunnyFreckles said:


> And Voodoo...I LOVE the relationship between your daughter and boxer! It just makes me smile!!!



It will be the same w/ Windsor and your children....Boxers _love_ their kids


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I can't handle the pictures of the puppies! It really makes me want one! EEKK!

Voodoo, your DD and Duke  - so cute!


----------



## smelelle

Puppies!!! loves! Archie looks adorable and you will have a blast when he comes home with you, i'm sure! 

Voodoo, that picture of Duke and your dd is really sweet. Duke looks a little like he wishes you didn't just interrupt their moment. hehe

Quick question...not too sure if it's mainly a breed characteristic or just Lukes', but his nose is constantly runny. My own dog (terrier mutt) has a moist spongy nose, but Lukka's just seems to be always really wet and..well, drippy (kind of like the equivalent of having a human cold and runny nose). 

Is anyone else's boxer like that too?


----------



## Voodoo

Duke's nose isn't like that.  Even when his allergies are acting up his nose doesn't run but he sneezes a lot. If it seems like it's not normal I'd make an appointment w/ your vet. I'm sure it's likely nothing if she has no other symptoms....it could just be allergies.


----------



## Izznit

Stinky's nose tends to run a lot... but not so much to where it drips. You can just tell it's moist. I never thought it was cause for alarm, but maybe I should ask about it next time...


----------



## SunnyFreckles

So far...Windsor only sneezes a lot!


----------



## catscorner990

Here is a pic of my baby, his name is Bobo and under his pic is my husbands dog Trixie.


----------



## Voodoo

Yay more babies!!!!!  Cats thank you for sharing the pics! Your Boxers are beautiful!! They look so much alike!


----------



## Izznit

Bobo and Trixie are so cute! Thank you for sharing  I love their floppy ears


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love them both! Bobo is such a cute name it fits him so well! Adorable!!

YeAy!! I love new boxers pics!!

BTW- Bindi and Rocky only sneeze when they going around sniffing grass...::sniff::sniff::sneeze::sniff::sniff:sneeze::and so on..


----------



## Voodoo

^^How funny!!


----------



## boxermom

*cats*, welcome to PF and our Boxer corner.  Bobo and Trixie are a great-looking pair!

*Sunny*, we've had several Boxer puppies and it always surprised me that they could grow up so fast.  I wanted that ridiculously cute puppy stage to last a lot longer.  The thing with Boxers is in their heads they always think like a puppy, even when they are older.

We were in VA watching the grandkids, so I missed having time to check on everyone's pets.  I missed Sabo with all his quirks.  He's tired and catching up on his sleep after running around the kennel for 9 days.

*Voodoo*, Duke is a real character.  He can sure get his message across-that's so funny about turning his head away.  He and your DD are so precious together.


----------



## Voodoo

^^We miss you Boxermom...and I bet Sabo can't wait for you to get home!


----------



## boxermom

*Voodoo*, I'm a little slow (actually we returned late yesterday and my brain isn't fully in gear yet), but isn't it your birthday today?

Happy Birthday, Voodoo!!!

:urock:


----------



## SunnyFreckles

*Oh HAIL!!!!*

*Happy Birthday, Voodoo!!!!*


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Happy Birthday, Voodoo!!!!  Hope you got extra boxer-lovin....

Less than 36 hours until we pick Archie.  I am so stinkin' excited I can't stand it


----------



## Izznit

Happy Birthday Voodoo!!!! many kisses from Maggie and Stinky


----------



## Izznit

whinnielovesbag said:


> Happy Birthday, Voodoo!!!!  Hope you got extra boxer-lovin....
> 
> Less than 36 hours until we pick Archie.  I am so stinkin' excited I can't stand it



I'm excited for you!


----------



## Voodoo

Awwwwwwwww  Thank you all so much!  It was my birthday yesterday.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Happy Birthday, Voodoo!!!! Hope you got extra boxer-lovin....
> 
> Less than 36 hours until we pick Archie. I am so stinkin' excited I can't stand it


 
Does Archie come home tomorrow?


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Yup, we pick Archie up at 10:00 am tomorrow, so be prepared for some pictures.  I'll try not to bore you all with to many.  We have everything al set up for him.  Just need him!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Happy belated birthday *voodoo*!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

whinnielovesbag said:


> Yup, we pick Archie up at 10:00 am tomorrow, so be prepared for some pictures. I'll try not to bore you all with to many. We have everything al set up for him. Just need him!


 

YAY!! Can't wait to see pictures of Archie!!! He will "cute" all of us I'm sure!


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Yup, we pick Archie up at 10:00 am tomorrow, so be prepared for some pictures. I'll try not to bore you all with to many. We have everything al set up for him. Just need him!


 
Whaaaa.... there's no way the pics will be boring!! I can't wait to see his sweet face!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


 


the_kelly_1day said:


> Happy belated birthday *voodoo*!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Here's a photo I took of Kelly a few nights ago. I was calling them (Kelly and my other pup rottie) for dinner, and Kelly didn't come - well, turned out she was on my bed, deep in doggy-dreamin' land!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Awww....I wanna smooch those silky ears!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Me again!!!  *Waves hi!!!*

Lets talk about gas, shall we?!

Windsor has been farting for two days.  Solid.  And let me tell you what...he SMELLS!!! 

So what the heck?!  We have given up on the milkbones for a couple of days in hopes that cures his tootie issue but whoa! 

So ladies...what else is goin' on?!  How was everyone's weekends??!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Me again!!! *Waves hi!!!*
> 
> Lets talk about gas, shall we?!
> 
> Windsor has been farting for two days. Solid. And let me tell you what...he SMELLS!!!
> 
> So what the heck?! We have given up on the milkbones for a couple of days in hopes that cures his tootie issue but whoa!
> 
> So ladies...what else is goin' on?! How was everyone's weekends??!


 
I don't know what to tell you--I've read that Boxers can be especially stinky at times.  It can be awful, can't it??  I hope someone here has a suggestion!

Good weekend here--hope everyone else and their families and dogs are well, too.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thanks, Boxermom for your input!

Lil' Windsor dog had an especially lazy day today...he's been sleepin' all day!  So have I but I just blame that on the baby in my belly!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Kelly, and my rottie are both stinky gas bombs! I try to feed them some vegetables (e.g. grated carrots, peas) with their usual meat and rice and the condition seem to improve somewhat. But Boxers are known to be a bit on the gassy side. Sometimes i notice the "smell" smells like the dry pet food we mix in with their other food, so I reduce the amount and add more fresh ingredient into their dinner mix.
Weekend was great! I took Kelly to puppy school and she will be ready to progress to the next grading class which is in 2 weeks!!


----------



## Voodoo

Sunny....the only bit of advice I can give you is the moment you are aware of the gas...leave the room.  Duke can clear a room in about .25 seconds.


----------



## Voodoo

the_kelly_1day said:


> Weekend was great! I took Kelly to puppy school and she will be ready to progress to the next grading class which is in 2 weeks!!


 
Yay! Congrats!


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Sunny....the only bit of advice I can give you is the moment you are aware of the gas...leave the room. * Duke can clear a room in about .25 seconds.*





Maggie and Stinky aren't too gassy... Maybe it's their diet? We cook food for them...hehe :shame:

Nothing too exciting over here, I finished my first pair of knit socks!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie's home.  I haven't had time to upload any pictures because he is keeping us extra busy.  He is such a good boy.  Alert and ready to play at a moment's notice but super cuddly.  It's true love.   He loves his toys and this morning he had to go check on them before he ate breakfast.  We put the food bowl down and he ran to where his toys are.  After he touched each one, he proceeded to chow down.

He's had some tummy issues, which is to be expected due to the adjustment.  We took him to the vet today and he was such a good boy.  He didn't flinch or tremble once.   Unfortunately, the vet found ear mites but they cleaned his ears out and he has medicine.  Poor little guy but he is acting fine and being his adorable self.  More to come later...


----------



## LSnyder

My pups let gas and then look at me like. . . "mom, what was that noise that came from my behind" then proceed to smell it!!!!  It gets my everytime.  They are stinkiest when they are sleeping.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo said:


> Sunny....the only bit of advice I can give you is the moment you are aware of the gas...leave the room. Duke can clear a room in about .25 seconds.


 
Oh man, that made me LAUGH!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder said:


> My pups let gas and then look at me like. . . "mom, what was that noise that came from my behind" then proceed to smell it!!!! It gets my everytime. They are stinkiest when they are sleeping.


 
How funny!!!  Windsor doesn't make any noise at all!!!  He's the silent-but-deadly kind!!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Awe, another cute pic from yahoo. Had to post!


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Archie's home. I haven't had time to upload any pictures because he is keeping us extra busy. He is such a good boy. Alert and ready to play at a moment's notice but super cuddly. It's true love. He loves his toys and this morning he had to go check on them before he ate breakfast. We put the food bowl down and he ran to where his toys are. After he touched each one, he proceeded to chow down.
> 
> He's had some tummy issues, which is to be expected due to the adjustment. We took him to the vet today and he was such a good boy. He didn't flinch or tremble once. Unfortunately, the vet found ear mites but they cleaned his ears out and he has medicine. Poor little guy but he is acting fine and being his adorable self. More to come later...


 
Archie sounds like a true angel! I can't wait for more news and maybe some pics!


----------



## Voodoo

Ok maybe I'm just crazy but..... in October my uncle (who lives with us), Hub and I are going to Florida for a wedding. DD is going to stay w/ a friend since she can't miss school. So I called the vet and made the 'hotel reservation' for Duke for the 4 days we'll be gone and guys.... I love our vet and his staff but it makes me almost panicky to think of poor Duke there for 4 days.  I worry that they won't love him enough haha Am I crazy or what???


----------



## Izznit

Voodoo said:


> Ok maybe I'm just crazy but..... in October my uncle (who lives with us), Hub and I are going to Florida for a wedding. DD is going to stay w/ a friend since she can't miss school. So I called the vet and made the 'hotel reservation' for Duke for the 4 days we'll be gone and guys.... I love our vet and his staff but it makes me almost panicky to think of poor Duke there for 4 days.  I worry that they won't love him enough haha Am I crazy or what???



Absolutely not! I'd be worrying too.

We actually leave the babies with other family members... I'd be worried if I had to take them to a doggy hotel/kennel.

I know petsmart has a pet hotel service--Not sure if it's overnight? The employees there are FANTASTIC and whenever we would go to pick the babies up (we would just leave them for the day if we were in another city working), they would be having so much fun!!!


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Ok maybe I'm just crazy but..... in October my uncle (who lives with us), Hub and I are going to Florida for a wedding. DD is going to stay w/ a friend since she can't miss school. So I called the vet and made the 'hotel reservation' for Duke for the 4 days we'll be gone and guys.... I love our vet and his staff but it makes me almost panicky to think of poor Duke there for 4 days. I worry that they won't love him enough haha Am I crazy or what???


 
I always feel the same way--if you're crazy, then I'm right there with you.  The place Sabo goes to now is so great, he gets excited when we turn down the road to the place, but it's not cheap--$28 a night.  There's very little to choose from here so we're lucky to have a good place where he can play with other dogs and not be cooped in a small pen all day.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo said:


> Ok maybe I'm just crazy but..... in October my uncle (who lives with us), Hub and I are going to Florida for a wedding. DD is going to stay w/ a friend since she can't miss school. So I called the vet and made the 'hotel reservation' for Duke for the 4 days we'll be gone and guys.... I love our vet and his staff but it makes me almost panicky to think of poor Duke there for 4 days. I worry that they won't love him enough haha Am I crazy or what???


 
Honey...I know exactly how you feel!!!  We have been travelling a lot since bringing Windsor home because we are trying to squeeze all our travel into now before the baby comes!  We got lucky...Windsor's breeder has agreed to take Windsor this weekend and again for Labor Day!

I LOVE our vet and their staff, too...and Windsor loves to go there!  It's so hard having to leave them behind!


----------



## Voodoo

Thank y'all so much  At least now I know I'm not nuts haha


----------



## boxermomof2

A thread dedicated to boxer pictures!!
My boxer kids

Maximus 






Mercedes


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> A thread dedicated to boxer pictures!!
> My boxer kids
> 
> Maximus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercedes


 
Yay! Welcome and your babies are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermom of 2...THOSE are great pics!!!

So yeah, Windsor shook his sock so hard tonight that you could hear his jowels smackin' together!!!  It was so funny!!!


----------



## LSnyder

YAY!!! New furbabies!!!! Cute Cute Cute pictures!!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

lol how cute are Maximus and Mercedes!!! with so much attitude!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks everyone!

Yeah, attitude is right. Maximus is my big love bug. He's my cuddler. Mercedes is a "goody little two shoe" always wanting to please. She is older than Maximus so she took on a mothering role when we brought him home. Now they are like an old married couple.  They bring so much joy to my life!

Daphine looks like she enjoys a nice comfy couch too. Isn't it funny how they like the finer things in life like us? 

This is my all time favorite quotes that sums up a boxer for me:

He is the clown of the dog fraternity, canines answer to vaudeville. A laugh a minute, lives life to the fullest, a maximum velocity version of canine slapstick. But he is also a sympathetic soul, a shoulder to cry on, a confidante. He is all that is good in a dog. He is of course The Boxer (from the article Canine Clowns by Matthew Cowley)


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> This is my all time favorite quotes that sums up a boxer for me:
> 
> He is the clown of the dog fraternity, canines answer to vaudeville. A laugh a minute, lives life to the fullest, a maximum velocity version of canine slapstick. But he is also a sympathetic soul, a shoulder to cry on, a confidante. He is all that is good in a dog. He is of course The Boxer (from the article Canine Clowns by Matthew Cowley)


 
Amen


----------



## boxermom

Yay!! Another boxermom here--welcome *boxermomof2*  I love your dogs--if you are going to sleep you may as well be comfy, right?  Love the tooth sticking out, too.  The more the merrier.

I have to get my camera out and take some pix of Sabo.  It's been so hot he doesn't want to do much, though. He was playing with this Rottie gf, Roxie, today and when they were done, Roxie's mom said to her, "want some Frosty Paws?" and she ran for their house.  We've got to get some of those for Sabo when it's hot like this.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

I forgot how busy puppies keep you during the day!!!  Archie becomes more adorable everyday.  His personality is definitely shining through.  He gets super bitey and impatient when tired or hungry.  He loves snuggles and all his toys.  Here is a picture of the little boy...


----------



## whinnielovesbag

OK- I couldn't resist.  Here's one more pic!


----------



## Izznit

^^My heart melted all over again!!!  HE IS TOOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## boxermom

Archie has a very tough life, I see.  I love it when they are so little, so much fun to play with.  Everything is an adventure for them.


----------



## smelelle

Archie is just too cute! He looks so innocent in that first picture, almost _too_ innocent...hehe


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> I forgot how busy puppies keep you during the day!!! Archie becomes more adorable everyday. His personality is definitely shining through. He gets super bitey and impatient when tired or hungry. He loves snuggles and all his toys. Here is a picture of the little boy...


 
Seriously......._melt..... _


----------



## swhit9290

i don't have a boxer but as soon as i graduate college and move out of my tiny apartment ive vowed to get one! i love looking at all of yalls  i'm living vicariously through you!! ive lurked for a long time, just thought i'd drop in and say i love all of your boxers and cant wait to be able to join in!


----------



## boxermom

swhit9290 said:


> i don't have a boxer but as soon as i graduate college and move out of my tiny apartment ive vowed to get one! i love looking at all of yalls  i'm living vicariously through you!! ive lurked for a long time, just thought i'd drop in and say i love all of your boxers and cant wait to be able to join in!


 
Hi there!  They are awfully cute, aren't they?

I just noticed how big Archie's paws are--are his parents big Boxers?  He might grow into a big boy.  He's so adorable, I want to squeeze him.


----------



## Voodoo

swhit9290 said:


> i don't have a boxer but as soon as i graduate college and move out of my tiny apartment ive vowed to get one! i love looking at all of yalls  i'm living vicariously through you!! ive lurked for a long time, just thought i'd drop in and say i love all of your boxers and cant wait to be able to join in!


 
Thank you for dropping in to say hi! Boxers are the best!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks all for the Archie compliments.  I'm pretty biased but think he is ridiculously cute.  It is complete and total love.    Although, he does have his snot moments but at least he has the attention span of gnat so we can just redirect him to one of his toys (like Boxermom said- he has quite the rough life).

We think he is going to be quite the big boy.  His mamma was your averaged sized female but is dad is 75 lbs of big, beautiful, muscley boxer.  We got to meet both of his parents and they were absolutely gorgeous boxers.   

Here's a sleeping Archie pic.  It's hard not to get in there and snuggle him but we are quite proud he is already napping alone in his little bed.


----------



## boxermom

^^^That is so cute!!!  I could look at Boxer puppies all day long. 75 pounds is a good-sized male, so Archie will be a big boy.  He has handsome markings--I love the pink nose with the black spots.  That changes as they grow, but so cute in puppies.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sleepy boxers...so cute!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Archie


----------



## the_kelly_1day

whinnielovesbag said:


> Thanks all for the Archie compliments. I'm pretty biased but think he is ridiculously cute. It is complete and total love.  Although, he does have his snot moments but at least he has the attention span of gnat so we can just redirect him to one of his toys (like Boxermom said- he has quite the rough life).
> 
> We think he is going to be quite the big boy. His mamma was your averaged sized female but is dad is 75 lbs of big, beautiful, muscley boxer. We got to meet both of his parents and they were absolutely gorgeous boxers.
> 
> Here's a sleeping Archie pic. It's hard not to get in there and snuggle him but we are quite proud he is already napping alone in his little bed.


 



sooo adorable!!!he's gorgeous!!! do take lots of photos as they grow BIG really quickly!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

the_kelly_1day said:


> sooo adorable!!!he's gorgeous!!! do take lots of photos as they grow BIG really quickly!!


 
Oh yes they do!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boy, you all are right about boxer puppies growing fast.  Archie's gained 2.2 lbs in a week.  We were shocked because he is on bland, prescription food per the vet's instructions (he's had tummy problems since we brought him home.  much better now).

It's been ten years since we've had a puppy.  Because of the vet's diet instructions, he always seems to be hungry and get super bitey and cranky right before dinner time.  I'm hoping this will get better once we can add some richer kibble back into his routine (per the vet we can do this Wednesday).   Any ideas on how to handle his cranky moment?  We are trying distracting him and refocussing his energy to his toys but this doesn't always work.  85% of the time he is a sweet angel.  But those other 15%, watch out.  Part of me think this is just puppyhood and will work itself out as we continue training and he get older.  Any thoughts?  Thanks fellow boxer lovers.


----------



## Voodoo

^^I wish I had some good advice....is there any type of chewy or snack he can have?

And look at those legs and feet!!!! Your Archie is one handsome boy!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Wow! Archie is going to be tall for sure! Those limbs are so strong and elegant!!

Perhaps try one of those rubbery thing (called "Kong" I think) that you can put food treats inside - it will give the pup some fun and distraction (for a little while, at least!).


----------



## LSnyder

Kongs and Wubbas are great.  We got Daphnie a toy like a kong  but it had hard treat in it.  It work great until my husband decided to get creative and cut some of it to help Daphnie out.  Now it is just a chew toy and we cannot put any of the treats in it.  Hemi and Daphnie love the noisy ball and the Hol ee ball.  Oh and Hemi LOVED the "indestructible tire"  which I have to say is NOT indestructible but he loved it anyways until we had to throw it away.  When they are puppies they love to explore, use that to buy toys you think he will like.  Oh, and BTW, He is adorabel, I think we have always said that he is gonna be a big strong boy.  Good luck!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Kong toys rule, but do NOT buy them at the vet!!!!

So after Windsor's first visit, I got home to a neat "Welcome your new puppy" package!  I saw this Kong toy sitting there with it and picked it up.  Price?  $21.96.  Hrm...I know DH didn't BUY that!!!  Must have been free!  HOW COOL!!!

Yeah, it wasn't free at all!  DH got home from golf that night and Windsor was going crazy with that thing!  He asked me..."Did you see the price of that thing?!" and of course I was like, "Hey so cool that they give those out for free!"  He just LOOKED at me!!!

DH paid $21.96 for that thing.  We found the same one online for $6.99.  Oops!!!


----------



## LSnyder

^^ hehe.  The men in our lives sometimes don't think very straight.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks everyone!!!  We have the kong and the wubba.  He likes both but the wubba seems to be a particular favorite.  We have his follow-up vet appointment tomorrow afternoon.  Hopefully, we'll get the green light to give him more and richer food.  Also, then we can increase his treats.  We've been stingy with them waiting for his tummy to heal. 

I'm also on the hunt for a Buster Cube.  I seem them online but Petsmart didn't have any in stock.  I'm going to try one more pet supply store before I order it.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder said:


> ^^ hehe. The men in our lives sometimes don't think very straight.


 
Or at all!!!


----------



## Voodoo

So last night while steaming broccoli I was completely bored and didn't feel like staring at the cooking veggies so I opened the Valu-Pak junk mail that we got and started leafing thru the coupons.  As soon as I saw this ad I squealed and thought, "I'm sharing this w/ my Boxer friends on tPF tomorrow!"  And I may just have them clean my carpets because they have this sweet baby (both of them!) on their ad haha


----------



## boxermom

^^^Boxers love kids!  Once they are past the puppy chewing stage, I would trust my Boxers in a room full of babies.  They seem to know just how much to quiet down and how gentle to be.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> ^^^Boxers love kids! Once they are past the puppy chewing stage, I would trust my Boxers in a room full of babies. They seem to know just how much to quiet down and how gentle to be.


 
Well said.... they do just seem to know....


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Great pic!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!

I was trying to nap this afternoon and Windsor and I had crashed on the couch.  I woke up to snores, looked over and his mouth was gaping open, teeth showing, the whole nine yards!!!  I will get a pic uploaded here quick!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Here you go!


----------



## Izznit

^^^ TOO FUNNY!!!

*voodoo*, companies always win brownie pointsfrom me if they use a boxer in their ad!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, Windsor looks so happy and adorable snoozing!!!


----------



## LSnyder

HEHE cherish the puppy stage!!! WIndsor is just too adorable!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I love the puppy stage, I am just a little afraid that he is going to think he can lay like that with us forever!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxers do love their snuggles.  Windsor might find a way to snuggle like that well into adulthood.  We used to have a female boxer, Greta, who would lay with my on the the love seat when we watched tv at night.  Thank goodness she was a small female because there was no way to deny her snuggle time- she loved it too much.  Nothing keeps you toasty like snoring boxer!


----------



## Voodoo

Sunny....!!!!! That pic made me want to kiss him all over his face!!!!!!


----------



## LSnyder

SunnyFreckles said:


> I love the puppy stage, I am just a little afraid that he is going to think he can lay like that with us forever!


 
Who says they can't?


----------



## the_kelly_1day

SunnyFreckles said:


> Here you go!


 

 how funny (and cute!!)!!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Izznit said:


> ^^^ TOO FUNNY!!!
> 
> *voodoo*, companies always win brownie pointsfrom me if they use a boxer in their ad!


 

Totally agree with ya Izznit! 

On the subject of ads, there is this shop (no affiliation) in Mebourne, Australia, has cleverly used their pet boxer Gus as a mascot for the brand:
http://www.haul.com.au/gus

and there is the article that mentions the above:

http://blogs.smh.com.au/small-business/enterprise/2009/08/19/howtocreatea.html


 Gus!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^OMG I looooooove Gus! And I'm ordering one of those collars for Duke hahaha


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo - Thanks for the pic! It's so cute! I agree, I'll use the company if they use a Boxer in their ads! How can you resist??

Sunny: I can laugh at the picture all day. Love it!

I love that website! If I had my own business I wold make Bindi and Rocky my mascots hands down!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

He is such a snuggler!!!  I LOVE it!!!  But he thinks he is human and wants to sleep on his back in my arms...oie!  What a change he will have to endure when the baby comes!  I just can't wait for him to get old enough to sleep outside of his kennel at night...he will be cuddlin' in the covers!  

And yes, I can't help it but just hold him and kiss him when he is sleeping!  He is such a spoiled lil' dog!!!


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*, that's an awesome pic of Mr. Windsor!  I love how puppies can sleep so deeply, just like babies who are out like a light even when there is noise all around.  He's probably getting bigger every week and taking up more room LOL!

*kelly*, I love Gus in all the company's pix--how funny.  The captions are great.


----------



## Voodoo

Walked Duke 2 miles today and I swear that animal is nothing but a muscle covered in brown fur.  He's SO STRONG.  And we got back and he acted like he could go another 2 without even panting.... he wanted to play ball w/ DD as soon as we got home  haha


----------



## the_kelly_1day

^^ OOo Duke is such a strong boy! Boxers are so solid &#8211; they don&#8217;t really look that big, but goodness, if you lift them&#8230;&#8230;
p.s. *Voodoo* your avatar always puts a smile on my face &#8211; the picture pretty much summarises the Boxer&#8217;s personality!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aww thanks sweetie!  That pic may never change as my avatar...it's so "DD and Duke" to a "T"!


----------



## Divyaangana

So I'm a long time stalker of this thread, but finally get to be a first time poster!

Meet my new baby boy, Bentley. He's actually half boxer/half pit, but still is the cutest thing. And already such a lover.


----------



## Voodoo

Awwww Your baby is precious!  Kiss Bentley on top of the head for me!


----------



## boxermom

Welcome!  Bentley is adorable!  His little wrinkles/eyebrows are so cute


----------



## LSnyder

Cute baby!!!!! Love puppies, since he is part boxer it makes him so much cuter .  Have fun with him!


----------



## Izznit

the_kelly_1day said:


> Totally agree with ya Izznit!
> 
> On the subject of ads, there is this shop (no affiliation) in Mebourne, Australia, has cleverly used their pet boxer Gus as a mascot for the brand:
> http://www.haul.com.au/gus
> 
> and there is the article that mentions the above:
> 
> http://blogs.smh.com.au/small-business/enterprise/2009/08/19/howtocreatea.html
> 
> 
> Gus!!



Awww, I love Gus, too! The captions are perfection  Thanks for the links!


----------



## Izznit

Divya, Bentley is so so cute! Love his teeth


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Bentley!!!  I LOVE that name!!!!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Bentley!!! I LOVE that name!!!!


 
Bentley is a dignified name like Windsor or Duke.  But they are still playful, wiggly Boxers.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Ooo Bentley is sooooo adorable!!!  do post photos of him growing up!


----------



## Izznit

boxermom said:


> Bentley is a dignified name like Windsor or Duke.  But they are still playful, wiggly Boxers.



I agree! I've always liked names like that, because most of the time they contrast so much with their personality!

I know someone whose cat is named Ferguson Mccalister McGregor, Ferg for short


----------



## boxermom

Izznit said:


> I agree! I've always liked names like that, because most of the time they contrast so much with their personality!
> 
> I know someone whose cat is named Ferguson Mccalister McGregor, Ferg for short


 
My dogs have never had dignified names--with the kids' input they ended up being called:, Sally, Duffy, Heidi, Shawnee, Sam, Sabo.  When I was a kid our dogs were Susie (a bulldog), Lady, young lady (we weren't very original), Rocky, and Bridget (a terrier).  My dad was always rescuing dogs and bringing them home.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Bentley is adorable! More pics please!


----------



## Voodoo

Well Duke arrived at our home with his name.  I love how his previous owners could name but not _feed_ him...I dunno...maybe it's just me but the latter seems way more important.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Aww, Bentley is absolutely adorable.  If he is anything like my Archie, you'll have your hands full but will happily enjoy every minute.  

Archie's latest is that every time I tell him no, he sits and stares at me with those big puppy eyes as if to say "I'm too cute to possibly get into any mischief".


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Well Duke arrived at our home with his name. I love how his previous owners could name but not _feed_ him...I dunno...maybe it's just me but the latter seems way more important.


 
Amen to that.  Sabo came with his name too and the adoption contract required that we keep it.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> Bentley is a dignified name like Windsor or Duke. But they are still playful, wiggly Boxers.


 
Well that just melted my heart just a little!!!

There is nothing better than the joy of seeing Windsor at the end of the work day and he is so excited that his lil' azz can't stop wigglin'!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Y'all remember Reagan? That cute tiny white baby Boxer-girl I posted several months ago?  Look at what a pretty lady she's becoming!


----------



## LSnyder

how adorable!!!!  Thanks for the update Voodoo!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, Reagan is adorable.  I love her big floppy ears.  They look like they just cant want to be scratched.   

I have a little Archie story.  Mr Archie got a soft toy chest and at first he thought it was a lovely new stuffed animal.  He dragged it around, flipped it, chewed it...  Well now he has decided it is a lovely bed/chair- even with toys in it!  Doesn't he look quite proud of himself?


----------



## boxermomof2

Archie is melting my heart! 
OMG, how can you resist that face?! Question is....how many smooches does he get each day? I'll bet it is too many to count. I want to give him a big smooch through the computer
Boxer kisses, wiggles, and slurps are the BEST


----------



## the_kelly_1day

OOo Reagan is a lovely young lady now!! Gorgeous girl!  Thanks for keeping us posted Voodoo!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Oo Archie Archie Archie &#8211; you are soooo adorable!!


----------



## Voodoo

Thanks, all!

OMG ARCHIE


----------



## boxermom

Reagan is a heart-melter for sure!  what a pretty young lady she is!

Archie is so funny--he's decided he should be IN the toy chest LOL!  I think we all want to hug and kiss him.

Who needs tv when we have our Boxers to watch?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I can't wait to see Archie in a few months when he can't fit in that anymore...but still thinks he can!!!

Reegan is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

^^^*sunny,*I love the avatar of Mr. Windsor sleeping so hard, with his paws next to his face.  Love,love,love it.

BTW, how are you feeling?  I hope you don't go through the hard to breathe and swollen ankles thing.


----------



## Divyaangana

Aww, thanks y'all. I will definitely post more pictures as I get them. I have a couple on my phone that I need to upload. And he is such a little lover. He just cuddles. And he knows I'm his "mom" so to speak even though he isn't quite ready to be weaned from his real mom just yet. Every time he hears my voice or see me, his little butt just starts wiggling so hard.


----------



## boxermom

Divyaangana said:


> Aww, thanks y'all. I will definitely post more pictures as I get them. I have a couple on my phone that I need to upload. And he is such a little lover. He just cuddles. And he knows I'm his "mom" so to speak even though he isn't quite ready to be weaned from his real mom just yet. Every time he hears my voice or see me, his little butt just starts wiggling so hard.


 
They are so cute when they wiggle like that and get into the kidney bean shape where they almost bend in half, they are so happy.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Regan looks so cute! Look at those ears!

OMG, I want to lay in there with Archie. That pictures is too cute for words!! 

Coming here always makes me want to run home and play with Bindi and Rocky..and run to your houses and play with your boxers too!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

We're going to Florida next month for a wedding and I was taking pics of the shoes I just got from Charlotte Russe to send to my sister...and the flash went off and when I took the SECOND pic look what appeared in the frame  (sorry for the shock collar he'd been outside running the property...and excuse the lack of pedi too.....that's tomorrow haha)


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> ^^^*sunny,*I love the avatar of Mr. Windsor sleeping so hard, with his paws next to his face.  Love,love,love it.
> 
> BTW, how are you feeling?  I hope you don't go through the hard to breathe and swollen ankles thing.



Oh...I have the ankles the size of grapefruits when I get home every night!  I am a trainer and am on and off my feet all day and it sucks!  But everything else is going great!  I will be taking time off to get the house ready...only 12 weeks left!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> They are so cute when they wiggle like that and get into the kidney bean shape where they almost bend in half, they are so happy.



Holy cow!!!  Windsor does that!!!  I love it!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> They are so cute when they wiggle like that and get into the kidney bean shape where they almost bend in half, they are so happy.



One of the funniest stories I ever read was on one of my boxer mailing lists....
A new boxer owner wrote in concerned he harmed his boxer puppy by putting a collar on too soon. It seems the boxer puppy was bending in half, walking like a crawdad after the owner put the collar on. He took it off immediately worried.:lolots: A few members had to point out his baby was happy with his new collar and explained boxer kidney beaning.
I know the first time I saw Mercedes kidney bean, I thought she looked silly. 
It's funny, my two kidney bean very different. Mercedes is a fast-shallow kidney beaner and Maximus is slow and bends deeper.


I wanted to post some of my favorite boxer youtube videos.

I LOVE this one. The true heart of a boxer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0AvKF9z_-g&feature=related

Adorable, sleepy boxer baby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwGj8M25lCM

LOL! Boxer's are really part Tigger!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hly0vuXPG-M


----------



## boxermomof2

Voodoo said:


> We're going to Florida next month for a wedding and I was taking pics of the shoes I just got from Charlotte Russe to send to my sister...and the flash went off and when I took the SECOND pic look what appeared in the frame  (sorry for the shock collar he'd been outside running the property...and excuse the lack of pedi too.....that's tomorrow haha)




How cute!


----------



## boxermom

*boxermomof2,* I start watching those Boxer videos and I keep clicking on more and more! I can't stop. The one with the baby and the Boxer was fabulous--I loved it.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> *boxermomof2,* I start watching those Boxer videos and I keep clicking on more and more! I can't stop. The one with the baby and the Boxer was fabulous--I loved it.



 I know! They are so fun to watch.
Voodoo, do you have boxer videos on youtube? I found some cute boxer videos posted by a voodoo. I was wondering if they are yours. They are so cute!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Yes I do! haha They'll be under "Voodoo Xanthari".


----------



## Divyaangana

So I went to pick Bentley up from my friend who had given to me so that he could start to getting used to my house and my other dog. Well long story short due to a pretty horrible living situation, he's home to stay. I just couldn't let him go back. 

But anyhoo, I did get new pictures of the cuteness that is him. 




The car ride home. This is in the process of crawling into my purse where he then proceeded to sleep the whole ride home.




In grass for the first time. (Yea, I know. Pretty crummy of his former owners)


----------



## SunnyFreckles

^^You know what...good for you!!!  Love that dog like he deserves to be loved!!!  He is beautiful!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

So Windsor went and stayed at his first home with his Grandpa, Mom, Dad and sister!

AND...he captured the coolest pic ever!!!!  ENJOY!!!  We are going to have this enlarged and frame it and hang it on our family pic wall!!!


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^That's is the best family picture. I agree you need to have that enlarged and framed.


----------



## swhit9290

i'm back to lurk again! 

that picture in the grass is absolutely perfect, i love it

i've been researching boxer rescues in my area, and found 2 VERY close--one 30 minutes from my college, and one 30 minutes from my hometown! i feel like it's meant to be, i just have to graduate college first..such a long time to wait! 

all the stories i've found of boxers and their temperaments just scream perfect for me. it makes me tear up a little to know how badly i want one and how much i feel they fit every "requirement" i have for a dog! someone told me they wouldn't get one because they aren't smart, and i couldn't help but think of all of the babies in this thread and just how smart they all seem to be! 

it's going to be a few years, but when i get the chance to get one of my own i hope you ladies will help me in choosing one!


----------



## Voodoo

Ahhhhh heaven!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

swhit9290 said:


> i'm back to lurk again!
> 
> that picture in the grass is absolutely perfect, i love it
> 
> i've been researching boxer rescues in my area, and found 2 VERY close--one 30 minutes from my college, and one 30 minutes from my hometown! i feel like it's meant to be, i just have to graduate college first..such a long time to wait!
> 
> all the stories i've found of boxers and their temperaments just scream perfect for me. it makes me tear up a little to know how badly i want one and how much i feel they fit every "requirement" i have for a dog! someone told me they wouldn't get one because they aren't smart, and i couldn't help but think of all of the babies in this thread and just how smart they all seem to be!
> 
> it's going to be a few years, but when i get the chance to get one of my own i hope you ladies will help me in choosing one!


 
They are very smart! And thank you for looking into rescue.... it's the perfect route


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo said:


> Ahhhhh heaven!!!!


 
I just keep looking at it!!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

SunnyFreckles said:


> I just keep looking at it!!!


 

This photo is just gorgeous!!! Same here - I cannot take my eyes away from it!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## boxermomof2

swhit9290 said:


> all the stories i've found of boxers and their temperaments just scream perfect for me. it makes me tear up a little to know how badly i want one and how much i feel they fit every "requirement" i have for a dog! someone told me they wouldn't get one because they aren't smart, and i couldn't help but think of all of the babies in this thread and just how smart they all seem to be!
> 
> it's going to be a few years, but when i get the chance to get one of my own i hope you ladies will help me in choosing one!




They are the perfect breed for me too. 
Whoever said they are not smart doesn't know a boxer!!! They are a working breed and bred to be free thinkers. 
The require a lot human contact- an "in your face" kind of dog. You can't throw this dog in the backyard and forget he's there. This is a breed that needs stimulation and exercise or they become extremely destructive. So, really IMO, there are not dumb boxers, there may be some dumb owners


----------



## boxermomof2

Voodoo said:


> Ahhhhh heaven!!!!



This is my idea of heaven too!
What a beautiful family!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

SunnyFreckles said:


> So Windsor went and stayed at his first home with his Grandpa, Mom, Dad and sister!
> 
> AND...he captured the coolest pic ever!!!!  ENJOY!!!  We are going to have this enlarged and frame it and hang it on our family pic wall!!!




I LOVE IT! I'm shocked at how they're sitting so calmly together.


----------



## swhit9290

boxermomof2 said:


> They are the perfect breed for me too.
> Whoever said they are not smart doesn't know a boxer!!! They are a working breed and bred to be free thinkers.
> The require a lot human contact- an "in your face" kind of dog. You can't throw this dog in the backyard and forget he's there. This is a breed that needs stimulation and exercise or they become extremely destructive. So, really IMO, there are not dumb boxers, there may be some dumb owners



not being able to throw them in the backyard and forget them is also a huge part of what draws me to them. i want one that be just as happy to lay around on the couch with me as they will be when its time to get up and play! i also think i read that they aren't good outside dogs because they don't do heat/cold well, and having a dog inside is also important to me (no idea why though!)


----------



## boxermomof2

swhit9290 said:


> not being able to throw them in the backyard and forget them is also a huge part of what draws me to them. i want one that be just as happy to lay around on the couch with me as they will be when its time to get up and play! i also think i read that they aren't good outside dogs because they don't do heat/cold well, and having a dog inside is also important to me (no idea why though!)



Oh, I've never met a boxer who doesn't appreciate a nice comfy couch or soft pillow. Even better shared with the people you love!
OMG, my two LOVE fresh sheets on the bed Yes, our boxers sleep with us

You are right, they are not good outside dogs in areas with extreme temperatures.
Some people think they are because of their size and I guess they look somewhat rugged. They are very athletic! My girl could jump the length of our couch when she was younger.


----------



## swhit9290

boxermomof2 said:


> Oh, I've never met a boxer who doesn't appreciate a nice comfy couch or soft pillow. Even better shared with the people you love!
> OMG, my two LOVE fresh sheets on the bed Yes, our boxers sleep with us



they just seem like such lovers, and that's exactly what i want in a dog! unconditional love, happy to see you 24/7


----------



## Izznit

awww, that's such a sweet picture Sunny!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thanks, all for your comments!!!

They were all sleeping together there on the floor...their human stomped on the floor and voila!  Family pic!


----------



## Voodoo

They are so wonderful.  My DD and I keep swooning over them!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> So Windsor went and stayed at his first home with his Grandpa, Mom, Dad and sister!
> 
> AND...he captured the coolest pic ever!!!! ENJOY!!! We are going to have this enlarged and frame it and hang it on our family pic wall!!!


 
*Sunny*, that photo melts my heart.  I've never seen so many boxers holding still for a photo like that in my life!  Lucky Mr. Windsor!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> *Sunny*, that photo melts my heart. I've never seen so many boxers holding still for a photo like that in my life! Lucky Mr. Windsor!


 
I know, huh?!  I cried when I saw it for the first time!!!  My Dad's reaction..."That's a little wierd!"

I just feel so blessed to have his breeder human.  I have him on Facebook and have pics from when Windsor "Mouth" dinosaur boxer was just two days old!  Such a neat thing...being able to see him with all his brothers and sisters and Mommy...

Can you tell I am more than attached to Windsor da dog??!


----------



## Voodoo

^^It's okay to be that attached.  When I come home and see DD and Duke I say, "HI KIDS!!!!"


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo said:


> ^^It's okay to be that attached. When I come home and see DD and Duke I say, "HI KIDS!!!!"


 
Yep, that's me too!!!  I always have to kiss him goodbye, or kiss him good night...I can't wait til he is old enough to be trusted outside of his kennel at night!  I want to cuddle!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles said:


> I just feel so blessed to have his breeder human.  I have him on Facebook and have pics from when Windsor "Mouth" dinosaur boxer was just two days old!  Such a neat thing...being able to see him with all his brothers and sisters and Mommy...




You are *very *lucky indeed. I purchased both my boxers from a backyard breeder. I was raised to believe AKC registered meant something
Anyway, I sent photos of Mercedes to her breeder with a note stating how much she means to our family. I got nothing, no response at all. 
OMG, had I bred my girl....you better believe they would be counted as my grandchildren! Mercedes is my child!!! 
DH and I call ourselves Mommy & Daddy in reference to all my kids(both skin a fur).

I'm thankful for the internet. I learned the differences in breeders, rescue, and a lot about my fur kids.


----------



## LSnyder

Hi everyone.  I've been in North Carolina visiting my hubby, long story.  Well anyways I was worried with the pups because we boarded them with a new vet (who had doggy daycare).  

I was worried how they would react to the daycare as they have never had it.  They had only one day of Doggy DayCamp but from what they told me they LOVED it.  Hemi is naturally very shy and he was the one we were worried about.  Turns out that they rated a 5/5 during DayCamp and Hemi at a 3.  They even made friends, Daphnie two and Hemi one.  I am so relieved.  They also had one-on-one's with the staff too.  They LOVE the new vet and are really excited to go.  I'm sorry this was long but I wanted to let everyone know that my puppies are growing up  

Oh and Daphnie has just been a love bug to boot!!!! I sat on their couch and she just sat next to me, they have looks of calmness on their faces.  We've got some good boxer pups


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I am just in LOVE with our boxer dogs!!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Silly Kelly today


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles said:


> I am just in LOVE with our boxer dogs!!!




I know exactly how you feel!
They are a real joy in life. I feel so blessed.


----------



## zoesma

the_kelly_1day said:


> Silly Kelly today
> View attachment 881918


 
BEAUTIFUL!!!! she has such gorgeous coloring!!


----------



## Voodoo

the_kelly_1day said:


> Silly Kelly today
> View attachment 881918


 
She is wonderful


----------



## boxermomof2

Some happy wiggle butt boxer vibes and prayers are needed. 

My poor girl Mercedes has a bad toe. It began with a small nodule (an enlarged knuckle). The vet didn't seem too concerned at first. The condition has progressed over the past few months to a deformity. Her toe is bending to the side and spread away from her other.  She has been having problems walking so I took her in to see the vet this morning. 
The vet wants to amputate her toe. Apparently, this is not uncommon for dogs over the age of 8. The vet assures me Mercedes will rebound from the amputation. They will then send the digit off for cancer screening. One of the sad realities of our beloved breed.  

The vet took a wellness blood screening to make sure Mercedes can handle the surgery. If it all comes back clear she is scheduled for surgery in 2 weeks.
 She is celebrating her 9th birthday this month.
Here is a more recent picture of my old girl


----------



## Voodoo

Awwww  Sending good healing vibes to Mercedes. Kiss her right on top of the head for me.


----------



## GTOFan

Oh....wishing good thoughts for Mercedes and a fast recovery!


----------



## boxermom

Prayers and hugs for *Mercedes*.  I haven't heard about that condition, so I learned something today.

What a funny picture of *kelly!* Don't Boxers get into the darndest positions?

*LSnyder*, I'm glad your babies did well in doggy daycare.  It was a concern of mine too when Sabo started going to the kennel we found here.  He loves going there!  They say he has many friends and they love having him come.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you everyone!
I'm very sad and actually very sick about this. I hate the thought of Mercedes going through this surgery. I know it's in her best interest, but I'm certain this is going to be painful.

Boxermom, I should clarify this. The nodule developed several years ago. It just recently started making her toe twist and deform. 

I searched the internet to find out how common toe amputations are and found this.
http://blog.embracepetinsurance.com/2006/11/toe_amputations.html

The photo of the toe is accurate(photo enlarges). Mercedes nodule/tumor is on her middle toe. One of her weight bearing toes. My vet says she can remove one weight bearing toe without crippling her. When it first cropped up, my vet ruled out cancer. I was told it was from a trauma. I mentioned Mercedes is my high jumper. 
 Sending the digit off for cancer screening is normal procedure.


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Ooo poor Mercedes! Everything will be fine very soon!! She is a very strong girl in the picture. Do keep us updated with her progress.

Thanks for the link to the article boxermomof2 - never knew toe nodule was a common problem in dogs - it's true and a very sad fact that these bumps and lumps are very common in our beloved Boxers. I hope she will recover soon!


Kelly's a joy! Our neighbour's children calls her "tiger"!


----------



## boxermomof2

the_kelly_1day said:


> Kelly's a joy! Our neighbour's children calls her "tiger"!



How cute!
 Children and boxers go together like peanut butter and jelly.
My heart pounds when I spot another boxer. I saw a young male yesterday leaving the vet's office. He was so cute and had a lot to say. Boxer's really know how to express themselves. Mercedes talks and stomps her feet when she doesn't get her way. She really takes after me:lolots:

Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sorry I haven't been keeping up here but prayers for Mercedes and a speedy recovery.

Kelly's coat is so shiny!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Prayers for Mercedes!!!

I HAVE to add...those eyes are GLOWING!!!  That pic made me and DH laugh out loud!!!  Windsor's pics do that too, but her eyes are shining so bright!!!

She will be just fine, love!  She has a wonderful Mommy and with all the good Mercedes vibes from here she will pull through this with no troubles!

BIG HUGS!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie and I are sending a ton of hugs and kisses to Mercedes and her people...


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Mr. Archie had his first puppy class tonight.  Oh my goodness!!!!  We are both exhausted.  I'm pretty proud of the little guy.  He was the only one not to have an accident in the room.  His bff is a boxer named Bear.  I was shocked but Archie let Bear be the alpha dog.  Bear is huge tho!  He's Archie's age but is even bigger than Archie and we thought he was a big boy.  They were too cute palling around.  I'll try to get some pictures of the two of them.  

Also, I discovered Archie will do ANYTHING for a doggie treat.  He's had a tummy issues since we brought him home, which thanks to our wonderful vet are finally under control.  He hasn't had a ton of treats because of it.  Well tonight he ate his weight in them.  The instructor was impressed on how easy he would sit, lie down and stay for a liver treat.  

All in all a successful night.  We are both exhausted tho!  Archie had to be woken up to go outside and get ready for bed which is unheard of.


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Mr. Archie had his first puppy class tonight. Oh my goodness!!!! We are both exhausted. I'm pretty proud of the little guy. He was the only one not to have an accident in the room. His bff is a boxer named Bear. I was shocked but Archie let Bear be the alpha dog. Bear is huge tho! He's Archie's age but is even bigger than Archie and we thought he was a big boy. They were too cute palling around. I'll try to get some pictures of the two of them.
> 
> Also, I discovered Archie will do ANYTHING for a doggie treat. He's had a tummy issues since we brought him home, which thanks to our wonderful vet are finally under control. He hasn't had a ton of treats because of it. Well tonight he ate his weight in them. The instructor was impressed on how easy he would sit, lie down and stay for a liver treat.
> 
> All in all a successful night. We are both exhausted tho! Archie had to be woken up to go outside and get ready for bed which is unheard of.


 
Awwwww   Archie is _so smart!!_ Give him big smoochies from Auntie Voo 

And FYI.... Duke will let DD teach him to do just about anything....as long as she has cheese...so I know what you mean about treat-response haha


----------



## boxermomof2

Awww, Archie's first day of school! I loved puppy school and isn't funny how our guys are the best in the class
Mercedes won an award for the fastest recall. 

I think puppy school is so much fun! Obedience class is good too, but puppy class is like kindergarten. There seems to be one trouble maker in each class too. In Mercedes class it was a basset hound:lolots:

I trained Mercedes to ring a bell to let me know when she had to go potty. Problem was, she was ringing the bell for treats. She would ring the bell all day and I was beginning to feel like a butler.....you rang?:lolots:Boxers are very clever!


----------



## Voodoo

^^That is hilarious!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I wish they had puppy class here!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I love the avatar of Archie, btw!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Sunny- I love your avatar of Windsor.  There is nothing cuter than a sleeping boxer.  This is going to sounds crazy but I think there is no better smell than a snugged, sleeping boxer!

Voodoo- I can't wait to give Archie his first piece of cheese.  Our old boxer, Emma, loved cheese.  Every time she heard the crinkle of the cheese package, she glued herself to us and just waited.

Hugs and kisses to all our adorable boxers!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

whinnielovesbag said:


> Sunny- I love your avatar of Windsor.  There is nothing cuter than a sleeping boxer.  This is going to sounds crazy but I think there is no better smell than a snugged, sleeping boxer!



I know! ITA
I could just inhale my two. Boxers smell so good. We have a dog sitter come into our home to boxer sit (someone we know) while we are on vacation. She asked me how often I bathe my two because they do not smell like dogs. They get a bath only as needed- which is about 3-4 times a year now that they're older. Older boxers are more couch taters.
Boxers just smell good!


----------



## Voodoo

I just love this page of Boxer Avatars!!!!!   Every post has beautiful Boxers as the avatar....LOVE IT!


----------



## LSnyder

Voo

What can we say.  We are super proud parents!!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^We can't help it .... our babies are part of our families and we LURVE THEM so.... haha


----------



## boxermom

It's much easier to train a dog who is treat-motivated.  I'm glad Archie's tummy problems have improved.  Many of our Boxers had regular upsets even though they were on prescription food or in some cases, I cooked their food and made their treats.

We've never lived where puppy classes were held but I think starting them young is a great idea.

*boxermomof2*, our Boxer Duffy would get us up in the middle of the night acting like he needed to go potty outside and as soon as we got downstairs he would u-turn from the door to the pantry where the dog treats were stored!  They are too clever!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo said:


> I just love this page of Boxer Avatars!!!!!   Every post has beautiful Boxers as the avatar....LOVE IT!



I so noticed this yesterday!!!  Its my favorite too!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Does your boxer dog snort and slurp when they clean themself??!  Windsor dog makes SO much sloppy noises when I is itchin' or lickin' at himself!!!  He's so noisy!!!  And he is snoring like crazy when he sleeps!!!

And I have to agree...I LOVE Windsor most when he's sleeping!  He seems so much softer then, too!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Sunny- Archie doesn't do anything quietly, including grooming himself.  He is especially loud drinking water.  He doesn't lap it like our other dogs but rather it is more like he is slurping soup. 

I had to share two newer pics.  The sleeping one is the night after his puppy class.  He was completely out.  






Next we have stinker pot Archie.  I turned my back for a second to refill his water bowl in the other room (he loudly informed me he wanted fresh water by standing in front of the bowl and whining in the most pathetic tone).  He somehow had wedged himself on the shelf under the coffee table (note the books and magazine had been removed because he thought they were quite tasty.  also, note the plant  stand on the table.  He thought the leaves were also quite tasty and could jump to reach them).  I went to grab my phone but he was already crawling out.


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles,

YES, to answer your question. Maximus sounds like a pig and snores up a storm. He also purrs like a cat when we rub his ears. It's the funniest thing!


whinnielovesbag,
Archie is so cute! I love it when you post pics of him. I sometimes miss all the puppy antics. 
Having both a girl and a boy, I noticed the boy has always been goofy compared to my girl. My girl was very playful(she has slowed down this past 6 months), but not goofy. My boy is goofy! 
My girl tip-toes through mud, my boy gallops.  I swear he loves the feeling of mud between his toes!


----------



## Voodoo

My tall-gorgeous-step-daughter, her fiancee, and their son were at the house for dinner last night.  Duke was *so darn happy* to have that baby there.  He wouldn't leave him.  Followed him everywhere, his nubby tail wagging so darn fast....It was precious (although after about an hour that poor little boy decided he'd had it with being licked on the head so we had to put Duke outside for a bit haha)


----------



## GTOFan

Too cute Voodoo, Duke had fun slirping the baby until you put him outside.

Precious pics!


----------



## boxermomof2

Awww, Duke is just too sweet!


----------



## LSnyder

boxermomof2 said:


> SunnyFreckles,
> 
> Having both a girl and a boy, I noticed the boy has always been goofy compared to my girl. My girl was very playful(she has slowed down this past 6 months), but not goofy. My boy is goofy!
> My girl tip-toes through mud, my boy gallops. I swear he loves the feeling of mud between his toes!


 

EXACTLY Hemi is such a goof ball.  Daphnie hates wet grass so I have to pull her out on it to do her think.  Daphnie has always been more playful than Hemi.


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


>


 
I love the guilty Boxer look! Too cute!


----------



## LSnyder

Whinnie - Archie is going to be such a big boy!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

This was a great page of posts to come home to today!!!  I LOVE all the new pics, and I love reading how your dogs act!  Windsor could win the "I'm a Kidney Bean" prize when I get home each night...it is so flippin' cute!

He also makes such a MESS when he drinks water!  Its so funny!


----------



## Voodoo

HAHA Sunny, Duke completely folds himself in half when we come home .... and yeah, he's a super messy drinker, too.


----------



## LSnyder

Hehe.  Maybe all boy boxers do that.  Hemi doesn't finish drinking, it is like he loves to keep some water in his mouth.  He does this with food too.  He brings his food to the living room and eats it in there.  Such a goober.


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> Hehe.  Maybe all boy boxers do that.  Hemi doesn't finish drinking, it is like he loves to keep some water in his mouth.  He does this with food too.  He brings his food to the living room and eats it in there.  Such a goober.




LOL! too funny!   I love to read about all their little quirks.

My two LOVE to use pant legs for a napkin after they eat. 
For the longest time, Maximus couldn't hold still long enough to finish peeing! He had better things to do. He would start running off trickling on his front legs. I always kept baby wipes next to the door. 

Here is a picture of my two snuggling. They are like an old married couple now. They really do love each other.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

^^^Oh my goodness!!!!   That is so sweet and boxer-like.  It always amazes me how human boxers are.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> Here is a picture of my two snuggling. They are like an old married couple now. They really do love each other.


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie loves to lay on and next to Hemi.  Her head is always on his butt like your two in your pic.  I am so glad we got two Boxers and especially one boy and one girl.  perfect couple.  best friends.


----------



## boxermomof2

I agree, boxers are great in male/female pairs. 
 I worked with a boxer breeder doing home checks for boxer rescue and she told me that if 2 females get into a fight, they really never make up. They hold grudges for a very long time. I've known some boxer homes with 2 females that got along, but I guess to be on the safe side male/female is the better choice.


----------



## LSnyder

^^ Just like us female humans.  Never really make up when we get into a fight (especially with our husbands) hehe.


----------



## Voodoo

I've been told the same thing from the Boxer breeders I've talked to. If you have a two Boxer household a male/female pair (neutered and spayed of course) is the best.


----------



## swhit9290

stopping in again to say hi! i love all the recent pictures and stories!

it's storming something awful where i live, and just wondered how all of your boxers handle storms? random question, i know lol but i live in the south so when i get one it will definitely be something poor baby will be dealing with! i can't imagine hearing thunder and not knowing what it is, lol. that's how i've always imagine it being to a dog!

so are yours cool with storms, watching out the window? or cowering in a corner waiting on them to pass?


----------



## LSnyder

Hemi is fine with anything.  He is very laid back little boy.  Daphnie on the other hand is a complete handful.  Whine Whine Whine Whine.  She does this more than normal.  Then she won't go out in the rain.  She hates her feet being wet, although they both just love snow.  LOL dorks.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke doesn't mind them much....but he pretends to be a big baby and doesn't want to get wet so you can forget going potty. (But I've seen him playing in the rain before w/ DD so he's faking haha)


----------



## boxermomof2

Voodoo said:


> If you have a two Boxer household a male/female pair (neutered and spayed of course) is the best.



So, so true! Funny, a lot of people think you are planning to breed when you own male/female. So many people (including me at one time) think AKC registered = quality breeding.
 I never mailed Mercedes or Maximus' registration papers in. I tell people I used the registration papers for potty training because that's about what they were worth.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Bahah well, if you plan to show or breed the papers are terrific.  But that's all they are....paper. But I'm thankful for all the hardworking, honest breeders as they are the keepers of the breed we all love so much.


----------



## boxermomof2

Voodoo said:


> But I'm thankful for all the hardworking, honest breeders as they are the keepers of the breed we all love so much.




I agree. But breeding for the betterment of the boxer breed- not to make money for the sake of selling puppies. Reputable breeders do not make money on the puppies they sell because they spend a fortune in health testing prior to breeding. There are just too many backyard breeders who muddy the boxer line. I love my two dearly and think they are the cutest boxers alive, but they were not breeding quality even though they carried full AKC registration.  Poor breeding brings out the worst of health issues.

I'll post this in case someone needs to know the differences between a backyard breeder and a reputable breeder. I didn't know the difference in breeders until I joined a boxer forum to talk about my boxers. 

http://www.geocities.com/Petsburgh/Fair/1901/chart.html


----------



## Voodoo

That's a good link.  I all most of us here in this thread have Boxer(s) as pets because we love them. I also always suggest rescue first...there's lots of Boxers out there that need a loving home. 

I just got back from walking Duke. One of our neighbors was outside and his toddler son barrelled down their driveway to see Duke.  And our good boy sat very still and let that kid pat him... it still amazes me that he just knows to be still as if to be sure he doesn't scare little kids. Of course his tail was wagging so fast the whole time haha


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> I love my two dearly and think they are the cutest boxers alive, but they were not breeding quality even though they carried full AKC registration.


 
Your Boxers are wonderful....  I don't blame you for thinking they are the cutest alive


----------



## boxermomof2

Voodoo said:


> That's a good link.  I all most of us here in this thread have Boxer(s) as pets because we love them.



I know! I hope no one takes me posting the link as an insult. I posted it for those who may be reading this thread researching the breed. 

I will most likely rescue my next boxer. I must admit, I wanted the puppy experience and do not regret it.We puppy sat a few weeks ago and realized how tiring a puppy is! It's been 8 years since I've had to run after a pup. DH and I realized we have slowed down with our senior boxers.


----------



## Divyaangana

LSnyder said:


> Hehe.  Maybe all boy boxers do that.  Hemi doesn't finish drinking, it is like he loves to keep some water in his mouth.  He does this with food too.  He brings his food to the living room and eats it in there.  Such a goober.



Bentley does the same thing to. He will go pick up food/treats from his bowl and then carry them somewhere else to eat them. And each time he goes back it seems like he has to go to a different spot than the one he was just in to eat his next bit.


----------



## Divyaangana

I do have a question/need some advice from you ladies. 

Have any of you all had any issues with leash training with your boxers? My family has had many many dogs over the years that we've leash trained, but I've never had as difficult a time as I have had with Bentley. 

I have been trying to get him to walk on a leash for the past 2ish weeks, in the hopes that I can then start taking him for short walks to help use his energy and keep him happy. However every time that leash gets clipped to his harness, it becomes a battle. He just plants himself and fights every step of the way. I have tried coaxing with treats, having the leash hooked to him but nobody holding it (in the safety of our backyard), toys, etc. And nothing seems to work.

I thought maybe it was also unfamiliar territory but I've tried simply walking around the backyard on his leash and he is still reacting the same way.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Divyaangana said:


> I do have a question/need some advice from you ladies.
> 
> Have any of you all had any issues with leash training with your boxers? My family has had many many dogs over the years that we've leash trained, but I've never had as difficult a time as I have had with Bentley.
> 
> I have been trying to get him to walk on a leash for the past 2ish weeks, in the hopes that I can then start taking him for short walks to help use his energy and keep him happy. However every time that leash gets clipped to his harness, it becomes a battle. He just plants himself and fights every step of the way. I have tried coaxing with treats, having the leash hooked to him but nobody holding it (in the safety of our backyard), toys, etc. And nothing seems to work.
> 
> I thought maybe it was also unfamiliar territory but I've tried simply walking around the backyard on his leash and he is still reacting the same way.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


 
You know what?!  Windsor was the same way!  We just laid off for a month and then voila!  One day he just did it!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

whinnielovesbag said:


> ^^^Oh my goodness!!!! That is so sweet and boxer-like. It always amazes me how human boxers are.


 
That whole human-like is SO true!!!  Windsor sleeps like I do!  And the way he uses his front paws are just amazing!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Divyaangana,

Here is a website that offers some helpful tips.
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&A=1538


----------



## Voodoo

Divyaangana said:


> I do have a question/need some advice from you ladies.
> 
> Have any of you all had any issues with leash training with your boxers? My family has had many many dogs over the years that we've leash trained, but I've never had as difficult a time as I have had with Bentley.
> 
> I have been trying to get him to walk on a leash for the past 2ish weeks, in the hopes that I can then start taking him for short walks to help use his energy and keep him happy. However every time that leash gets clipped to his harness, it becomes a battle. He just plants himself and fights every step of the way. I have tried coaxing with treats, having the leash hooked to him but nobody holding it (in the safety of our backyard), toys, etc. And nothing seems to work.
> 
> I thought maybe it was also unfamiliar territory but I've tried simply walking around the backyard on his leash and he is still reacting the same way.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


 
Have you tried just using a leash and choke chain? Maybe the harness is the problem.


----------



## zoesma

Maybe he doesnt like the harness??? i would try a regular collar and leash and see how he does...maybe even let him just drag the leash around in the house a bit so he gets desensitized to it...


----------



## Voodoo

zoesma said:


> Maybe he doesnt like the harness??? i would try a regular collar and leash and see how he does...*maybe even let him just drag the leash around in the house a bit so he gets desensitized to it.*..


 

Good idea


----------



## Divyaangana

Thanks ladies. I have tried it with just a collar and it's the same issue. Plants himself and won't budge. And it'd the same problem with a leash that is left loose. He will just sit there and not move as soon as he is hooked up to it. 

What stumps me is that he seems to react fine to just the harness. If I put on his  harness there isn't any issue. He will play and run with that one until he wipes himself out. It's just when the leash goes on


----------



## Voodoo

Hmm..so strange...maybe Zoesma's idea of dragging the leash combined w/ some treats will help.  If he really goes stone-still...clip that leash on, cross the room and lure him w/ a treat.  I want to kiss his stubborn self. 

Duke's the opposite of this...he'd put the leash on himself if he had thumbs


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> LOL! too funny! I love to read about all their little quirks.
> 
> My two LOVE to use pant legs for a napkin after they eat.
> For the longest time, Maximus couldn't hold still long enough to finish peeing! He had better things to do. He would start running off trickling on his front legs. I always kept baby wipes next to the door.
> 
> Here is a picture of my two snuggling. They are like an old married couple now. They really do love each other.


 
I love this photo.  Too bad dh won't have a 2nd dog.  He grew up with no pets at all, so having one is a big deal for him.  These 2 look so content.

Regarding t-storms or any loud noises, we had one rescue boy who was terrified--he virtually had panic attacks.  We had to medicate him if we knew from radar that storms were coming.  The older he got he had separation anxiety when we left, so he was geting more and more nervous.

We've never had a problem with leashing the dogs and walking, so I can't help with that.  When my back is very bad, I put a prong collar to keep Sabo from pulling (he's 80#), though he's really good about not doing that much anymore.  We had a so-called "no-pull harness" and it didn't work on a boxer at all.  I think their build is too muscular through the chest for them to fit well.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie is our third boxer.  None have been big fans of being wet to varying degrees.  Gretta, our first boxer, had going outside when it was raining or wet.  Thunderstorms never scared her but she would put the brakes on in a big way if we tried to take her out when it was raining.

Then there was Emma.  She was a rescue and sever issues with thunderstorms.  She was on anti-anxiety medicine in general due to extreme separation anxiety and when a storm was coming we had to give her extra medicine.  Poor dear would be so drugged that she that she wonky but it was better than the alternative.  I would be hesitant to call her the norm.  We had seen behaviorists and the poor dear was the sweetest boxer ever but her anxiety issues were almost paralyzing.  Thank goodness she found us because we were able to devote the time and attention to making her happy and comfortable.  

Then we have Mr. Archie.  So far he shows no issues with thunderstorms, but is either too busy being mischievous or too sleepy to notice.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Also, I had to show off Archie's growth in the past two weeks.  He still loves snoozing in his toy chest and I think this perfectly illustrates how big he is getting.  As of Saturday, he was up to 20 lbs.  Our baby is turning into a toddler. 

Here is Archie two weeks ago:





Archie today:





Poor baby is growing out of his favorite nap spot.  He had a bed and access to the couches on the sunporch but he likes this the best.  I'm sure he'll find a way to get comfy in there for awhile tho.


----------



## swhit9290

thanks for all your responses ladies! i could have misread, but i noticed that quite a few of your rescue boxers were scared of storms, but Archie (just as an example) is still a puppy and doesn't seem to mind. do you think part of the rescue boxers' fear of storms stems from how they may have been treated before you saved them? i don't mean to start a big discussion or anything lol just brainstorming.


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Poor baby is growing out of his favorite nap spot. He had a bed and access to the couches on the sunporch but he likes this the best. I'm sure he'll find a way to get comfy in there for awhile tho.


 
Wow!!!!!!!! He's getting so big so fast!!!!  I wonder if he's gonna try and cram himself into it when he's full grown...


----------



## Voodoo

swhit9290 said:


> thanks for all your responses ladies! i could have misread, but i noticed that quite a few of your rescue boxers were scared of storms, but Archie (just as an example) is still a puppy and doesn't seem to mind. do you think part of the rescue boxers' fear of storms stems from how they may have been treated before you saved them? i don't mean to start a big discussion or anything lol just brainstorming.


 
That's a really good question... it's odd because Duke isn't really afraid of storms...but he doesn't like them. Fireworks of any kind, however, terrify him. 

All I know is that I'm relieved that all the rescued Boxers in this thread are w/ us now...so we have the peace of mind that they are getting the lives of luxury they deserve


----------



## boxermomof2

awwww, Archie is so adorable. Give him an extra kiss for me They grow up too darn fast!


----------



## boxermomof2

Mercedes blood work came back and it's not good. She has Cushing's disease. Another disease boxer's are prone to.

Here is a short description of the disease:

*"* The feedback loop has gone awry in Cushing's disease for one of three reasons: a pituitary tumor, an adrenal tumor, or veterinary interference(give a dog too much external glucocorticoid, especially for chronic conditions like allergies). The result is a chronic excess of blood cortisol. In effect, the dog is being poisoned with too much cortisol and cannot rely on its own feedback mechanism to regulate the blood cortisol level."

Pituitary dependent can be treated with medication(found in 85% cases) Adrenal is rare in 15%. 

  I took her back for more blood work and the results show she most likely has the rare form- Adrenal tumor. Her liver enzymes are over 3,000-normal level is 200.

My vet can't do anything for an adrenal tumor (it doesn't respond to medication) and suggested I take her to see a specialist.  I'm driving her to a University Veterinary teaching hospital tomorrow to see a specialist for further testing. 
Best case scenario, they can remove the tumor and she is cured. Worst case, the tumor has metastasized to her liver or lungs or they determine the tumor is cancerous. 

Please send us your loving boxer vibes. We are afraid we are going to lose our little girl.

Here is a photo of my girl as a puppy in her very first winter coat.


----------



## boxermomof2

More boxers! Note the nose "art" on the windows


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus waiting for a burger at Burger King. He always gets a plain burger on the way home after a vet visit.


----------



## LSnyder

boxermomof2 -- sending happy vibes from Daphnie, Hemi, and me!!!  Hope everything goes good.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

boxermomof2- hugs and prayers from Archie's family!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Prayers coming your way for Mercedes, *boxermomof2*.  I know Boxers are prone to having Cushing's, but thankfully none of our many (3 as a child, 6 as an adult) have had it.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke, DD, Hub and I are all sending good healing vibes to Mercedes!!!!!!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

prayers nad warm wished...


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ah honey...lots of love and boxer prayers coming my way from Windsor, Sunny and family!!!  Let me know if there is anything that I can do!!!


----------



## Divyaangana

I was thinking about Mercedes today. I hope she is doing okay!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. Mercedes is doing great after a long day of testing yesterday.

The tests results were mixed. Her cushing's disease is pituitary dependent and can be managed with medication(hopefully). The specialist took x-rays of her toe and tissue samples. He does not recommend toe amputation at this time(I'm happy, because I hated the idea). 
However, they found a mass on her spleen so we have to go back for more testing. 
I'm just going to take each day as it comes and enjoy my girl while we have her. I don't want to miss the good stuff worrying about the bad.
Her symptoms should get better in the next 2-4 weeks.


----------



## Voodoo

^^Thank you for the update!!!  Hug and kiss your girl for me, please!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermomof2...your update made me cry!!!

Bless you and your family...human and dog.  I THANK GOD everyday that I found this thread which in turn pretty much made my decision to get Windsor.  I love all of you so much!!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

*boxermomof*2 &#8211; send my best wishes to Mercedes!    hopefully she will be well very soon! Thanks for the info on the illness &#8211; I wouldn&#8217;t be aware of it otherwise.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermomof2- glad to see your update.  Continued good thoughts to Mercedes.


----------



## boxermom

That sounds encouraging about Mercedes.  We all will take any good news we can about our lovable, goofy Boxers, since they do have their share of health problems. Thanks for updating us.

*Sunny*, how much does Mr. Windsor weigh now?  Has he been weighed lately?  I melt everytime I see your avatar where he is sleeping so soundly.

Sabo is an anxious boy this weekend.  Dh went to Michigan for a family reunion and Sabo got suspicious when the suitcase came out.  Too bad we can't explain to them that their people will come back and things will be normal once again.  It made me think of Duke, *Voodoo*.  How much he misses DD when she is away.


----------



## Voodoo

Awww sweet Sabo!!! Yeah, he's probably a lot like Duke in his worry of "are you ever coming home".  

Duke's been in heaven most of this week.... my DD missed several days of school fighting whatever bug that swept thru the student body (she's MUCH better tonight! yay) ...but Duke took it upon himself to make sure she was a-ok all day. Every time I'd call to check on her she'd say "Duke and I are in my bed" or "Duke and I are on the couch".  At one point she told me, "Duke sat outside the bathroom sniffing the door while went."  He wouldn't leave her.  Sweet Boxer baby boy.


----------



## LSnyder

^^^ How cute!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Duke is such a wonderful boy taking care of his loved one.
It warms my heart just reading about it.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> *Sunny*, how much does Mr. Windsor weigh now? Has he been weighed lately? I melt everytime I see your avatar where he is sleeping so soundly.


 
He was 32 pounds at his last dr. appt just three weeks ago!  He will get weighed again when we have him snipped!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Sunny- you'll have to let me know how Windsor's snippage goes.  Archie will get his done right before Christmas and I'm already nervous.  He loves to "groom" the area so I know we are definitely going to need the Elizabethan collar for him.  How old is Windsor now?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor is 5 months. I am so nervous for that appointment!


----------



## boxermomof2

No worries, Windsor and Archie will do just fine. Neutering Maximus was surprisingly easier than Mercedes' spay procedure. 
She was not feeling well for the first day and a half.
 I felt so bad for her. 
I was shocked when Maximus came home hungry, bright eyes, and playful. I think the worst part was trying to keep him quiet so he wouldn't pull his stitches


Here are my two napping together yesterday.


----------



## Voodoo

^^


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I want another boxer dog!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles said:


> I want another boxer dog!!!



I must admit, they are perfect in pairs.
 I think Windsor should get a sister for his first birthday!
You know there is a saying......

Boxers are like potato chips, you can't have just one!


----------



## LSnyder

We got Hemi for Daphnie's eight month "Birthday"  you really don't need a special occassion to get a sister or brother .


----------



## Voodoo

I keep trying to talk Hub into rescuing a female but he won't go for it.... he's a "one dog at a time" person.

I'd have a herd of Boxer Doggies if I had the space hahaha


----------



## boxermomof2

Voodoo said:


> I keep trying to talk Hub into rescuing a female but he won't go for it.... he's a "one dog at a time" person.
> 
> I'd have a herd of Boxer Doggies if I had the space hahaha



I hear ya! I would love to have a house full of boxers! I had to ease my husband into the idea of another boxer. 

Funny thing is, DH and I were never dog people. In fact, I looked at dog people like they were a little....you know, nutz! :lolots:
I bought Mercedes because my 2 boys wanted a boxer. 
I had almost given up on Mercedes. The first two weeks were rough. I had no idea how to train a dog.  My husband had a co-worker who was a boxer owner and told us she would take Mercedes off our hands, but only after we tried puppy school first. 
I enrolled in puppy class and learned how to work with my girl. I fell in love with her and the rest is history. Now, I proudly qualify for a "crazy dog person" bumper sticker.


----------



## boxermom

^^^^We had a Boxer puppy named Duffy who was hell on wheels for *2 years!* We tried everything--obedience class, neutering, medication, nothing kept him from being destructive and wild.  Then he turned 2 and he became the best dog ever. Never again chewed anything or did anything obnoxious.  We couldnt' believe it.  He was over 11 when he died, so he had a great life with 2 active boys and the neighbor kids and a big yard to play in.  

Those first 2 years though, I thought it was going to be me or the dog--one of us was going to be leaving.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermomof2 said:


> You know there is a saying......
> 
> Boxers are like potato chips, you can't have just one!


 
You know, this is the third time in not quite a week that I have heard that!!!

I would just LOVE another.  I know that space does not allow but man oh man I would just be so happy if we could!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom,

I've heard some owners say boxers go through sort of a rebellious "teen" stage and can be quite challenging. 
Mercedes never did because after I learned how to communicate with her(I was the problem), she was very eager to please.

Maximus was a totally different story! He was a handful and then one day he just settled down.  

Memory lane....
Maximus puppy pic. I love this one! Trying to get into sister's bowl. OMG, he loves food!!!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> ^^^^We had a Boxer puppy named Duffy who was hell on wheels for *2 years!* We tried everything--obedience class, neutering, medication, nothing kept him from being destructive and wild. Then he turned 2 and he became the best dog ever. Never again chewed anything or did anything obnoxious. We couldnt' believe it. He was over 11 when he died, so he had a great life with 2 active boys and the neighbor kids and a big yard to play in.
> 
> Those first 2 years though, I thought it was going to be me or the dog--one of us was going to be leaving.


 
Hahaha awww...Duffy sounds like he really tested you, Pat hahaha


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> Memory lane....
> Maximus puppy pic. I love this one! Trying to get into sister's bowl. OMG, he loves food!!!


 
Holy CRAP how cute!


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo, you know how dog owners get together and share can-you-top-this dog stories?  No one could ever top my stories about Duffy.  He chewed up a metal typewriter (that dates me!)--wouldn't you think that would hurt???  He chewed up a foam-filled outdoor lounger pad and foam was all over the backyard. Dh had to vacuum the yard LOL.  Good thing I was 30 yrs. younger then.

*Maximus* is so cute trying to get into the bowl!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> Voodoo, you know how dog owners get together and share can-you-top-this dog stories? No one could ever top my stories about Duffy. *He chewed up a metal typewriter* (that dates me!)--wouldn't you think that would hurt??? He chewed up a foam-filled outdoor lounger pad and foam was all over the backyard. Dh had to vacuum the yard LOL. Good thing I was 30 yrs. younger then.
> 
> *Maximus* is so cute trying to get into the bowl!


 
Wow!  Duke destroyed our lawn mower.... we couldn't believe it. Thank goodness he didn't get to the fuel/oil line....but the pull cord to start it.... he had it completely chewed off the mower...and two wheels too.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

After having terriers growing up, even the rebellious boxer stage is a piece of cake.  Maeve, who was a wheaten terrier, ate a computer, a couch and as well as two frozen lamb chops bone and all.  All our boxers have been easy in comparison; although, Archie may give us a run for our money.

Archie got his first coat today.  It's a little big for now but he looks adorable in it, so I had to share.  I'm sure he'll be needing a bigger size in the not so distant future.






And another to add to the series- Archie and his toy box:


----------



## Izznit

^^ sooooooo cute!!!

Boxermomof2, I  your avatar! and Maximus is WAY too cute trying to get into the bowl!

I've missed so much! I'm away from home four days a week now and don't get to see the babies... it's so hard, and I'm afraid to admit it, but I miss them more than the people back home!!!

Apparently they miss me, too. I was told they wait outside my bedroom door every day :cry:


----------



## boxermom

*Voodoo*, a lawn mover trumps a typewriter any day. That's unbelievable.  If you'd been nearby with cheese, maybe he would be tempted to stop lol!

*Whinnie*, Archie is sooo cute in his little coat! He's getting a little snug in the toy box, isn't he??  I've never had a terrier, so I can't compare.  I've heard they can be very stubborn too.

*Izz,*, dh and I were talking about that very thing today--that we like our dogs more than a lot of people. And miss them more.  Is that awful or just appreciating that they don't hold grudges, they give us unconditional love, forgive just about anything?


----------



## boxermomof2

I know I said this before, but I LOVE pictures of Archie. He looks so sweet and innocent. I don't know how you can say no to that precious face.
I love the new red coat!!


Izznit, I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Voodoo

Whinnie.......I'm crazy in  with Archie...and I guess he is going to keep trying to cram himself into his toy box :lolots:

Aww Izz.... your babies must be so glad you are home!

Pat....I have no idea how he got the pull cord off without actually PULLING it somehow cos it was chewed off about 1/2 way down the string. VERY industrious of him. Duke (knock on wood) hasn't destroyed anything in the house...but if you leave something in the yard you've officially surrendered them to Duke.... we've lost tiki torches, lawn chairs, a mower, a cell phone, a pair of glasses....just to name a few.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo said:


> I keep trying to talk Hub into rescuing a female but he won't go for it.... he's a "one dog at a time" person.
> 
> I'd have a herd of Boxer Doggies if I had the space hahaha



You and me both! If I lived out in the country with some land it would be perfect! However, space in the city is limited but at least we have a small yard they can play in!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie loves his toy box for some reason.  He'll lay in it with toys in it or if he has emptied it.  I envision him laying with only his head and shoulders in it when he is a grown up.  

I'd love to have a brood of boxer puppies.  Maybe once we get through Archie's puppyhood, we'll rescue an adult boxer.  We'll have to see how Archie is as a grown up though.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I just love the white on Archie's face...it is freaking PERFECT!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Archie's new jacket is too freakin cute..and his facial expression!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Hi ladies - How are you? I have been off this thread for a little while. Unfortunately I have to break some rather sad news. Me and hubby might have to give away our two beloved puppies, one of them is my beloved Kelly the boxer. Unfortunately one day they escaped our yard, and resulted in them killing one of our neighbour's chicken. My heart just shattered when I heard that - it meant that (a) they are never to be trusted in our yard again as they will now always try to find those chicken (b) we might have to give them away as there is no way we can just leave them inside our house alone - they will just destroy everything, and it is not healthy for them either. We have considered many options, including better fencing, but it does not guarantee they will not find another way to escape. Currently I am almost baby sitting them 24-7. We try to alter our work times so there will only be 4 or so hours the puppies will be left alone. We are doing ok this way, but, we both know we cannot do this forever&#8230;.I have already asked my vet for advises, but none would give certainty they will not harm any other animals. I am so sad, it is like giving a child up in the family. They have become our family. No firm decision has yet been made, but it appears the best option is rehome them. **sigh** Long message&#8230;..but, it is just, so sad. Thank you for letting me share my sadness :cry:


----------



## boxermomof2

kelly_1day,

I'm so sorry you are having problems. I don't have a lot of advice for you but reading your situation makes me wonder if you have tried crate training? 
It's the best baby sitter you can have when you're not at home to keep a watch on the fur kids. Do you have an obedience class in your area? I would enroll in obedience classes ASAP. It sounds like you need some help from a professional trainer/behaviorist.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I have to agree about the crate training.  Thats what we do with Windsor during the day.  We are with him otherwise (like outside...).  We have a fenced in backyard and I still don't trust that he won't dig his way out and disappear.  That would be heartbreaking.  So we just go with him when its play time!  It gets us out of the house and gives us special time with Windsor.  Good luck honey!!!


----------



## boxermom

*kelly_1day*, I'm so sorry about what happened.  Boxers are high energy and for several years it seems they can find trouble.

I second (or third) the crate training.  We never did it with our dogs years ago, but it made a world of difference with Sabo.  When we adopted him he couldn't be trusted alone, so he went into the crate everytime we left the house.  Now he can be trusted alone, but the crate is available when he needs to be confined because of visitors, work on the house, etc.

The other thing is I'm one of those anal people who never leaves the dog alone outside, even when they were on a rope or when we had invisible fence.  I had to keep an eye on the dog at all times.

Best wishes whatever your decision will be.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> The other thing is I'm one of those anal people who never leaves the dog alone outside, even when they were on a rope or when we had invisible fence.  I had to keep an eye on the dog at all times.




I've been the same way with my two. I let them go outside to relieve themselves (watching from the window), but if they are outside to play I'm with them. . IMO, dogs are very much like a young child, and you wouldn't leave a child in the backyard unsupervised.


----------



## Voodoo

I'm sorry to hear about this kelly_1day. 

Ladies.... our trip to Florida this week and while I'm so so so excited I'm sooo worried about Duke at the vet's haha....Dumb I know.  I mean it's our VET. I'm more worried about him than DD haha (of course she'll be w/ my MIL and her cousin that's the same age...they are having a big ol' Grammy slumber party for the weekend.... )


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Kelly....I agree with the others on crate training. We actually didn't do it with Bindi right away so it's never too late. When we got Rocky he was already crate trained and he loved it. So now when we're at work or out, they both stay in the crate and they don't mind it at all. They know it's their space and they can relax (from all the hard work they do, LoL).

Good luck!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo - Sounds like fun! I bet Duke will be fine with your vet. Have you left him there before?


----------



## Voodoo

Yes, he's been boarded before and of course was just fine. I just have guilt hahaha


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Thanks so much for the advices ladies. We haven&#8217;t considered crate training, so we will look into it. We also tried our neighbour for rehoming, but we haven't heard back. So far no news from any other rehoming agencies. Maybe it is a sign&#8230;It is incredible how well behave they are while I&#8217;m with them, but once they are alone &#8211; o dear&#8230;will definitely keep posted on progress.


----------



## boxermomof2

the_kelly_1day said:


> Thanks so much for the advices ladies. We haven&#8217;t considered crate training, so we will look into it.



You won't believe how wonderful a crate can be. Here are a few websites. that give pretty good crate training pointers (choosing the right size, how many hours can the dog be left in the crate is 6 hours max). 
http://www.k9web.com/dog-faqs/crating.html
http://www.inch.com/~dogs/cratetraining.html

If you google "crate training" you can find a lot of information.  I hope you can try to work this all out before rehoming your guys. With the poor economy rescue groups are overwhelmed.

I wish you the best of luck!!!!


----------



## zoesma

i never crate trained coco but did with beauty (my gsd)....it is the best thing and i wish i had done it with coco....do you have an invisible fence as well??? the other option is installing a dog run in the backyard....you can make them quite big....the pups will be fenced in and shouldnt be able to escape them....


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxer mommies gallore!!!

I NEED YOUR HELP!!!

Windsor ate a sock.  Whole.  In one big gulp, I saw it go down and everything.

WHAT DO I DO???

I talked to his human dad who said that if he acts sick to take him to the vet, and another friend who has a garbage disposal for a dog and she says he'll pry just yack it out...no one says he'll die...but you all know me!!!  

Is my pup gonna be ok???!

Anyone else deal with this before?  OR...what big, odd, scary things has your boxer dog ate and survived to bark about it?!

Thanks so much girls!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Emma, our rescue boxer, was spayed right after we got her at the age of 3.  At the vet, she ate a couple of yards of gauze plus some of her iv tubing.  Poor dear woke up sooner than expected and freaked out. (She had severe separation anxiety issues as we later discovered) The vet tech failed to mention this to her when we picked her up.  Imagine our surprise when she went to the bathroom the first time.  His bathroom breaks were interesting for the next couple of days but other than he is fine.  

Sounds like he swallowed it ok and it is not stuck in his mouth.  As long as his breathing is normal and he is acting ok, I wouldn't worry too much; although, that is soooo much easier sad than done.  Don't be surprised if he has some gastro problems even after he passes it.  If Windsor's stomach is at all sensitive, he may have an upset tummy for a couple of days.

As a side note, we had a devil terrier, who ate a pound of licorice.  We called the vet and they said to just let it pass.  Oh my goodness, it was the most disgusted day of my life.  

Keep us posted on Mr Windsor.   I'm sure he's doing better than his momma right now.


----------



## boxermomof2

I would take Windsor to the vet or at the very least call your vet ASAP.
I'm not trying to scare you but my vet has video in his waiting room of a sock he surgically removed. It can cause a lot of problems. I wouldn't wait for the sock to move into his intestines. Get it out while it is in his stomach!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Was is like a thick sock? Or those tiny ones that cover your feet? I would call the vet anyways..


----------



## boxermom

It could get wadded up and create a blockage, god forbid.  I would call and prevent an emergency, Sunny.  Prayers for Windsor and you.  Update us when you know more.

I swear they are just like toddlers--everything goes in the mouth.


----------



## Voodoo

Oh dear....Sunny I'd call your vet for sure. Better safe than sorry.

Please update us and let us know what's up!

I had a cat eat a shoelace once. I didn't even know it'd happened until I went to clean the litterbox one day and there was what looked like poop-sausage on a shoelace.  It was dee-sgusting.


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> As a side note, we had *a devil terrier*, who ate a pound of licorice. We called the vet and they said to just let it pass. Oh my goodness, it was the most disgusted day of my life.


 

So...what does this breed of terrier look like?  :lolots:


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus went counter surfing when he was around nine months old. Keep in mind he is a tall boxer, and can reach all the way back across the counter.
He ate an entire box of chocolate covered Oreo cookies. 
Mind you, I didn't know who ate them. All I know is that a full box of cookies was missing and all that was left behind was the empty box.
I called my vet immediately, and he felt for the amount of chocolate involved we needed to induce vomiting- *for both dogs* because I couldn't tell who ate the cookies. You know how innocent boxers can look.

The vet instructed me how to induce vomiting. What a mess all over my kitchen floor. Poor Mercedes didn't have one freakin' cookie in her stomach! 
Maximus was vomiting dark chocolate.


----------



## boxermom

^^^the darker the chocolate, the more toxic it is to dogs.  One of our Boxers ate a lot of white chocolate.  I called the emergency vet and they said for his size, not to worry.  He might feel sick but it wouldn't hurt him, and that was the case.  If it had been a bag of semi-sweet chocolate chips, we'd have an emergency.

A friend's Basset Hound ate a Kong!!!!  She had to have surgery to get it out. You never know what they will do next.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh hell...I just now saw all your responses and its dang near 10 at night!

I will call them in the morning for sure.  He has pooped and ate just fine but now I am a little more scared than I was before...

I will call in the morning and see what I can do/need to do.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie loves to each dryer sheets.  I really dont' know where this came about, but all varieties of dryer sheets, good smelly and normal scented.  LOL when those pop out, its just like the shoelace incident. .  Hemi loves wash clothes and towels.  I have such weird dogs.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I should have never googled this.

I have been reading for two hours now and let me tell you what...now I am freaking scared.  We both work (DH and I) and I am SO scared that he will either yack it up or have to poo it out while we are gone.  OR...worse, he does have a blockage and something real bad will happen and we won't even know it.  

I will call the vet tomorrow.  I will keep you all posted.


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> Daphnie loves to each dryer sheets.  I really dont' know where this came about, but all varieties of dryer sheets, good smelly and normal scented.  LOL when those pop out, its just like the shoelace incident. .  Hemi loves wash clothes and towels.  I have such weird dogs.




LOL! OK, so we have a dirty little family secret. We call Maximus the dryer perv. He gets all weird, sniffing and bumping his rear end on anyone taking warm clothes out of the dryer. We think it's the combination of dryer sheets and heat that gets him all....funky and weird. 
It's hard doing laundry around him. When unloading a fresh load, I have to lookout for the dryer perv!:lolots:


----------



## Voodoo

SunnyFreckles said:


> I should have never googled this.
> 
> I have been reading for two hours now and let me tell you what...now I am freaking scared. We both work (DH and I) and I am SO scared that he will either yack it up or have to poo it out while we are gone. OR...worse, he does have a blockage and something real bad will happen and we won't even know it.
> 
> I will call the vet tomorrow. I will keep you all posted.


 
Please do honey! 

~~~~~~~

We drop Duke off tomorrow :cry: I gave him two slices of cheese last night. My Hub said to STOP IT he was going to be fine...and I know he will be but I suppose since he had such a horrible beginning to his life I hate hate hate the thought of him having even a second of an 'abandonment' feeling. It's bad enough when DD goes on her summer trips!

However, I am SO excited to be leaving for Florida tomorrow.  I get my Hub all to myself for 4 days!  (I'm going to pretend he doesn't have his laptop so he can check in with his staff....I'm going to pretend he's not working when I see him on it, too. haha )


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Alright...so we called the vet today. They did an x-ray and sure enough he had eaten the sock!  It was still in his tummy!!!  They made him puke and they got it out...THANK GOD!!!  I was so freaking worried about him!!!!!!!  Thanks so much for all the love and support!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ So called to hear that Sunny!!


----------



## boxermom

THANK YOU for the update, *Sunny*! So glad this has a happy ending.  I'm so glad you took windsor in and he up-chucked the sock.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks for the update! I've been checking back here all day.
I'm so glad he is fine. 
Poor baby. Give him an extra hug from me.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

I'm so glad to hear Windsor is okay.  Poor thing...


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thanks, all so much.  I screamed so loud at work when DH told me he was ok...my whole training class heard me, as well as the one that was going on next door!  Oops!

He is home now, and sleeping.  He ate fine, drank a lot and is now passed out cold.  Its just me and Windsor next weekend...I am so happy to have a house to myself with just me and da dog!!!  

On a complete side note...(the lighter side of all this...)

http://www.oes.org/page2/8256~Help_My_dog_ate_something_bad.html

There are some stories here that made me laugh so hard I had tears pouring down my face and almost pee'd my pants!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh ladies, how I needed you on Friday!

My sister and her whole family (all dogs included) came to stay with us for the weekend for my baby shower.  It was the first time they came to our new house (which is very small compared to theirs) and I was scared to have her, her husband, 3 kiddos and two dogs in our home only because of the space.  My parents came too but they got a hotel.

She has a Yorkadoodle.  A year ago he was attacked by two boxers.  When Husker met Windsor, it was bad.  Husker growled and went after Windsor super fast.  We held Windsor back for about an hour and decided that this was not going to work for an entire weekend.  It was my baby shower and knew that we couldn't leave the dogs anywhere unattended for more than 3 seconds, let alone the weekend with all the kids running around, etc...

I got a hold of Windsors human dad (breeder and sometimes keeper) that night and asked if we could bring Windsor over for the weekend.  I bawled and bawled.  I know it was the first time getting our dogs together (thank God we didn't try it at my parents house over Labor Day weekend earlier...we were all home for 5 days and that would have been hail.)...and I was heartbroken.  I was not going to leave Windsor in his kennel for 3 days and we just got a boatload of snow and couldn't have kept any of the dogs in the backyard.

We just got Windsor back this morning after everyone left.  Windsor's human dad was great; took him with no question and with open arms, as always.  We are so blessed.  I just know now that there will be no way that my sister and I can get our families together with our pets ever again.  I think that is the saddest part...

BUT!  We had a great weekend.  DH and my dad got all the improvements finished on the basement that we needed to and the baby shower was amazing!  It was just a lil' quiet without my pup at night!


----------



## boxermom

I'm sorry it was so stressful for you and Windsor, *sunny*. Poor little guy--didn't do a darn thing wrong and he has to leave.  At least no one was hurt and you know they can't visit with their dogs in the future.

We're facing something a bit similar this weekend.  Our daughter-in-law is afraid of dogs and she doesn't like Sabo, I think because he's large and loud.  Our 3 1/2 year-old grandson has picked up on her fear and is scared of Sabo even though Sabo has never done a thing to him; in fact Sabo usually keeps his distance.  The younger grandchild goes right up to Sabo with no problems.  But it's always tense with us trying to keep Sabo several feet away--he's a dog and he's curious.  Once we put him in the kennel after 1/2 day, it was so nerve-wracking.

On a happier note, it sounds like the baby shower was fun, a lot was accomplished, and you don't have that long to wait!


----------



## Voodoo

Sunny, I'm glad Windsor is okay!

We're back from our trip! Hub went and picked Duke up today and they have a new young vet working there. He brought Duke out to Hub himself and said that he had never seen such a beautiful Boxer and that he was a complete joy to have in the office.  Apparently Duke was allowed to hang out with this doc in his office when there were no patients in the office early in the morning  Leave it to Duke to become the 'office pet' after just one weekend haha


----------



## Voodoo

Haha look at this beautiful Boxer! And he can't wait to go for a walk! haha


----------



## boxermom

^^^^I LOVE THAT!!!!!!  Our last Boxer, Sam, wasn't a jumper and he was a senior age rescue, but when we told him we were going to the park he would levitate like that, he loved it so much.  Ah, good memories.

Thanks, Voodoo.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I want Windsor to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was so freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks for sharing that video! It really made my morning.
I always say boxers are part Tigger, they have springs in their feet.


----------



## boxermomof2

Here


----------



## Voodoo

Tetherball! Genius!! I think Duke would love that!

Thanks for the videos! The singing boxer is cute, too!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Anyone, prepping for their boxers to star in their holiday cards?  We did a photo session with Archie.  After many treats, he finally gave in and was an active participant.  Here's my favorite







Another favorite






The End


----------



## Divyaangana

^^^That is absolutely adorable! Especially that first picture on the ottoman!


----------



## mm16

Haha! Thanks for the vids! They were hysterical!

Hope everyone is doing well (and all the boxers too!)


----------



## boxermomof2

Archie is just too precious! 
I love the first one too.


----------



## boxermom

Archie looks like he's planning revenge on you for the Santa hat.  He's really growing.  I love the puppies--they are so soft and their noses are pink.  

Those pix will make great holiday cards!


----------



## Voodoo

Aww Archie!   Boxers are so patient!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks all.  I'm quite biased but I think the pictures turned out pretty good considering a we have a ton of pictures of him sleeping as it is pretty much the only time he stays still.   Archie was much more patient with the santa hat than the pumpkin head hat.  I didn't even get one picture of that one.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

whinnielovesbag said:


> Thanks all. I'm quite biased but I think the pictures turned out pretty good considering a we have a ton of pictures of him sleeping as it is pretty much the only time he stays still. Archie was much more patient with the santa hat than the pumpkin head hat. I didn't even get one picture of that one.


 
Windsor refuses to sit still as well!  We have great pics of him sleeping, but yesterday we had a friend who is just getting into photography come take some fun shots of him!  It was dark outside so they are just of him here in the house, but they are good!  I will resize and post here in a couple of days...there are tons!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

It must be a baby boy boxer thing.  Can't wait to see new pictures of Windsor!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

The Christmas pics are adorable!!

VooDoo - I LOVE LOVE that video! Even when the pup is sitting you can see the tail going back and forth like crazy!


----------



## Voodoo

BagsRmyLife said:


> The Christmas pics are adorable!!
> 
> VooDoo - I LOVE LOVE that video! *Even when the pup is sitting you can see the tail going back and forth like crazy*!


 

hah Yeah!  DD pointed that out to me....the nubbin' wagging as fast as is possible!


----------



## Voodoo

bump


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh, today I came home after my dr. appt and when Windsor saw me he beaned one way and then the other over and over down the driveway!!!

That made my WHOLE day!!!  Why can't that dog come to work with me??!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Click me to enlarge!!!

Enjoy!


----------



## boxermom

Windsor is growing up, *Sunny!*  I hate to see the little puppy stage go, but he's becoming quite the handsome young man.  His face reminids me of Sabo--Sabo has almost no white on his muzzle.  He looks so healthy too--he's living the good life with you and your family. He's lucky to have a skin kid to play with, too.

How are you feeling?  It's not long now


----------



## Voodoo

Sunny.....Windsor is so beautiful!  Just growing too fast!! He almost doesn't look like a puppy any more!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Sunny- aw, Windsor is growing into such a handsome lil man.  I still see the puppy glimmer in his eye, but I don't think boxers ever lose that.  I love that the b&w pic captured one of his "cheek whiskers".  I love that feature on boxers!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I looked at his baby pics today and they just melted my heart...I am just SO happy that he isn't loosing his soft face.  I love his face.  I love to just nuzzle in his neck!!!

I have 5 1/2 weeks left!  Or 31 days...depending on who you ask (ticker vs. the doctor!)...I am getting SO nervous!  My son is 7 1/2 years old...so it really is like starting over!!!

I had a friend who is starting to get into photography come play with Windsor...those are a few of my favorites!  I do know for sure, tho, that I am going to blow up that black and white one and frame it and hang it in my house for sure!!!


----------



## Voodoo

DD's annual Halloween party is the 30th.  Three years ago Duke was fed so many cheese and crackers, ice cream, and (can you even believe he ate this??) taffy that he was sick for two days.

Each arriving guest will be reminded that, while he may look like he needs to be fed, Duke does NOT get to eat the party food


----------



## boxermom

^^^Good idea, Voodoo.  Dogs don't know when they should stop or not eat something at all.  I imagine Duke would never turn down cheese.

*Sunny*, our sons are over 7 years apart too, and you are absolutely right.  It's like having 2 "only" children.  The younger one wanted to do everything his older brother did, but they were too far apart in age.  It made him very competitive.  But it was kind of nice not having 2 in diapers or having to prepare meals for 2 little ones, then the adults. Good luck with this last month!


----------



## LSnyder

My step-son came over yesterday (Daphnie's boy).  She saw him and just bent in half for about an hour.  Problem is, this is very worrisome to me because she has a tendency to jump.  SOOO. .  . I end up just holding her away from him all night long.  Last night husband told me to just let her go, which really just irratated me because I know that she doesn't know her strength.  So after an hour all Daphnie could do was just to follow him around.  LOL  now step-son has turned into Hemi's boy too.  He is now jumping on Hemi and Hemi is allowing it.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> My step-son came over yesterday (Daphnie's boy). She saw him and just bent in half for about an hour. Problem is, this is very worrisome to me because she has a tendency to jump. SOOO. . . I end up just holding her away from him all night long. Last night husband told me to just let her go, which really just irratated me because I know that she doesn't know her strength. So after an hour all Daphnie could do was just to follow him around. LOL now step-son has turned into Hemi's boy too. He is now jumping on Hemi and Hemi is allowing it.


 
I've never seen a breed that loves kids more than Boxers.  They are made for each other.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie wanted to show everyone how big he is getting.  For the sake of consistency with previous pictures (and because for some reason he loves snoozing in it sooooo much), here's Archie in his toy box.


----------



## swhit9290

i loooooove archie's markings on his face and behind his head!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Hoping to add a boxer to our family tomorrow! wish us luck!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Archie is such a doll!

Good luck, Baglady-Shoefly!!!  Post pics!


----------



## boxermom

It's so funny how Archie is in the toy box and his toys are outside!  Gosh, he's a cutie.

*BAGLADY-SHOEFLY*, good luck!  If you come home with a Boxer, we expect photos!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

A new BOXER!! YEAYY!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Archie wanted to show everyone how big he is getting. For the sake of consistency with previous pictures (and because for some reason he loves snoozing in it sooooo much), here's Archie in his toy box.


 
hahahah Archie...I love you!


----------



## Voodoo

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Hoping to add a boxer to our family tomorrow! wish us luck!!


 
 Please let us know!


----------



## boxermomof2

Awww, Archie is so beautiful!
I love his painted lips. I love to give big smackaroos on the lips!!


----------



## boxermomof2

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Hoping to add a boxer to our family tomorrow! wish us luck!!



Good Luck!

Boxers are the best!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

archie so cute in thta pic..ZZZZZ


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

We love her so much and it has only been hours that she's been home! Her name is Jazzmine (Jazz for short) she is 8 weeks and can wiggle her butt with the best of em. Just 1 pic for now will post more when i can.
sorry can't get pic off I phone promise I'll get it up tomorrow.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, cannot wait to see a pic of lil Jazz.  I'm sure she is absolutely adorable.

Thanks all for the kind words on Mr. Archie.  We are sooo in love with him but of course are completely biased!  I appreciate you all indulging me in my incessant need to show him off.


----------



## boxermom

Awww, we can't wait to see little Jazz.  Sabo was already grown when we adopted him so I have no idea what he looked like as a pup--I'm sure he was not the runt of the litter.

Archie is so darned cute, thinking that toy cube is his place to nap.  They sure have minds of their own.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

She has taken to my son Jaydon like they have known each other their whole lives and we all love her so much. Shes snoozin right now but here are a few pics from the iphone not the best but better than nothing shots.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

my precious


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ah, seeing Jazz makes me want to get another boxer baby SO bad!!!  But...we have already grown out of our home and we've only lived here a little over a year!  

Our 10-year plan...sell our house in 9 years, buy a bigger house then get another boxer dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Jazz is beautiful!
I love boxer babies


----------



## boxermom

Jazz is adorable and your son is a cutie, too.  What a lucky pup--she has a boy of her own to grow up with!!!  We had boxers while our sons grew up and they had the best time with them and their friends.

Love her white socks and the little white on her nose!  That litter of pups makes me want to hug them all


----------



## Divyaangana

Jazz is so beautiful. I  his little wrinkly face.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG! JAZZ IS ADORABLEE!! EEEEEK!!! 

BTW, her paws look HUGE! She's going to be a big girl!

POST MORE PICS!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Aww, Jazz is adorable!!!!  She and your son are going to have so much fun.


----------



## zoesma

boxers are made for kids.....love them!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

We got Windsor a collar yesterday, replacing his holster that we had him in...

I SWEAR that dog grew two feet tall and wide overnight!!!  He is SUCH a huge dog today!!!  I asked him if he found the magic milkbone...he had to of!!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Thanks every one, she has brought nothing but smiles, laughs and joy to our house! (with the occasional accident) All of your boxers are so beautiful and your stories leave me with so much to look forward to.I will post better pics when our camera gets here in a couple weeks but for now ,ore from the iphone. She has been here for 3 days now and today was the fist time her little/big personality started to show from running laps in the back yard to rolling her tongue at the squeaky rubber chicken. HER!


----------



## LSnyder

Jazz is just tooo precious.  A rubber chicken?  I remember when we got Daphnie a cute chew tow.  HEHE  Hemi chewed through an industructible tire.  Daphnie chewed through an industructible kennel after two weeks.  LOL, they are such a fun breed.  Oh, and how can you be angry at such a cute face.  Daphnie and Hemi were having a ball running around each other, then Hemi sticks out his tounge and smiles.  Cute little boy!!!


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*, isn't that amazing how they suddenly look so much bigger?

I saw someone with a young female Boxer today, not a puppy, but definitely not full-grown yet; maybe 6 months old.  She was so silky soft and was turning herself into a pretzel 'cause people were petting her.  Ackk, makes me want another one!


----------



## Izznit

Awww, Jazz is SO CUTE!

School is taking it's toll :/

I miss my babies sooo much and I feel like all my time is being sucked away from me!

Just wanted to say hi and that I haven't forgotten about you ladies and your furbabies!


----------



## Voodoo

EEK!!!! Jazz is so so so sweet!!!!!! I am already in love with her!!! And your son is precious, too, Bag-Shoe!

They are going to have so much fun together!!!! Jazz will love him so much! 

Ahhhhhhhh.....there is just nothin' like a Boxer


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Mr Archie has reached another milestone.  He has grown-up teeth already!  In the span of a week, he seems to have lost half his baby teeth and already has the grown-up back teeth in.  The odd thing is all of our other boxers seemed to have swallowed their teeth.  Not Archie.  It seems like every time we turn around we see another one on the floor.  

He's been such a trooper.  His gums are all swollen and we've had some bleeding.  He's been gnawing on frozen washrags and this seems to have really helped.  I can't believe how fast he is growing up.  

How long on average does this process of getting the new teeth in usually take?  It's been so long since we've had a puppy I can't remember.

Also, I think I posted it awhile back but we've discovered the cause of Archie's tummy issues.  He is allergic to rice.  Poor thing.  Thank goodness we discovered it and now he is on Nature Balance's Duck and Potato.   The even make treats.   It seems to be doing the trick!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Awe, Archie is such a handsome guy! Glad to hear he' doing better with his poor tummy. How old is he? I give Jazz the same treats, we are considering either innova or gold star as her permanent food, i just need to do a little more research I only want to change her diet once. I love all that white on his little nose. Can you tell me what method you use for potty training and how its going/went? TIA


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Baglady-Shoefly: Thanks.  We are quite smitten with Archie.  He's 4.5 months now.  Potty training has been fairly easy.  We've crate trained him and also have a bell on the door he uses to exit to go potty.  We ring the bell and tell him "Outside" when we take him out.  He'll go near the bell now when he has to go.  I think for us the key was paying super close attention the first couple of days and learning his routine.  We know he always has to go out after he plays hard, wakes up from a nap, or eats.  It's tough the first couple of weeks but hang in there.  It does get better.

Jazz is so adorable with the little dash of white across her nose.   I think the markings make the boxers look even more adorable and expressive.

Good luck with the food transition.  We've had other boxers before and Archie is the first with a sensitive tummy.


----------



## boxermom

I'm glad you found a good food for Archie.  Most of our Boxers have had digestive issues. One had full-blown pancreatitis; we almost lost her.  One could eat anything, literally--he's the one that chewed up the typewriter--and never got sick. He lived the longest, almost 12 when he died.

Sabo needs to lose a few pounds. I'm thinking I'll research a better food for him than the grocery store brand.  Of course we give him too many treats.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Awe, Archie is such a handsome guy! Glad to hear he' doing better with his poor tummy. How old is he? I give Jazz the same treats, we are considering either innova or gold star as her permanent food, i just need to do a little more research I only want to change her diet once. I love all that white on his little nose. Can you tell me what method you use for potty training and how its going/went? TIA


 
For Windsor, at the absolute very beginning we crate trained.  At night when he woke up and whined, he went outside.  So after five nights our trips went from going outside every hour to twice a night.  As he got a little older, he could hold it longer.  Now...he will sleep til about 6 am, go outside, eat, go outside about 20 minutes later then he naps til 10 am!  He had a few messes in his kennel, but that is where he sleeps...during the day while we are at work (we come home once a day to let him out to do his business) and at night.  He will sleep there at night for at least 6 more months, if not more.  He's not messed in his kennel in gosh, two or three months?!  He is six months old now!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Thanks for the tips Whinnie and sunny. We have her in a crate at night, she makes it till about 6-7 am. I trey to get her out with in 20 min of eating/drinking but sometimes she just plays and that leads to an accident later. We reward her with treats for going outside and only corrective train when we catch her in the act. I like the idea of the bell, where did you get it WHINNIE? 
Has anyone tried the petsmart training classes with success? Cost? She jumps and bites a lot which are fine for me and DH but my 3 yr old doesn't really know how to be forceful with his tone to tell her no so she doesn't misinterpret it as playing.
Also based on research and the desire to only feed her dry food we are thinking we will go with Orejin for its all natural ingredients and high protein content, has/does anyone use this food?
She is also shy about eating if we don't sit with her sometimes she won't eat and its keeping her a little thin. She eats just not a lot.I am also thinking it could be the transition into the new house and that we got her off the pedigree they were feeding her. Hmm just want a happy healthy furrbaby! Got the happy part down, she just did her first set of laps around the living room while dive-bombing her rubber chicken toy! If that was absolute joy on her face (and hilarious to us) I don't know what is!

OOh another question (sorry) what do you all find to be your boxers favorite toy/activity? 
TIA for all the tips and advice


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Oops forgot to ask this too.Do any of you put sweaters on your boxers to keep them warm (not for fashion) we are in MD and it gets pretty cold here at night and I imagine w3e will be in freezing weather in the next few months. Thanks again


----------



## whinnielovesbag

We got our bell at our local pet supply store.  Potty training is never fun.  I think it's a learning process for both the dog and the human.  It took a couple days but learning the puppy's potty cues has been really helpful for us.  

I don't know anything specifically about the Petsmart classes, but we took Archie to puppy school at our vet's office.  It was pretty basic was really great for socialization and basic commands.  Archie still jumps but we've learned if we ignore him or get him into a sit command, it tempers the behavior.  We are about to start more advanced training classes soon.  Boxers are very smart and want to please, so in my experience you can get a ton out of dedication to training.

In turns of toys, Archie has never met a toy he didn't like.  He has a fun stuffed ones that he loves to cuddle and play with.  Anything with skinny arms, ears, or tails are personal Archie favs.  Since he has been teething, the nylabone brand and orcka toys have been big hits too.  We avoid small pieces but if they are angled to reach back and get his back teeth, they score major bonus points.  Of course, Archie is just like a little kid, and can make anything from couch cushions to rugs toys too.

Hope this is helpful.  Boxer puppies can be a ton of work, but they will give you so much love, companionship, giggles and snuggles, you forget about all the puppy work... or at least get temporary amnesia.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

After I posted, I saw your other question.  We are in Chicago and for our boxers we have gotten a simple, blanket style coat for taking them outside when it's cold.  That's all they have needed in the past.  We've found that our boxers are much more motivated to go to the bathroom and get back inside when the weather is cold or rainy or snowy.


----------



## boxermomof2

In my house, Mercedes' fawn coat is very thin so she always needs a sweater. Maximus' reverse brindle coat is very thick, so he gets hot very easy. He LOVES the cold weather and snow! OMG, he zooms the yard when there is snow out!
Mercedes....I have to shove her out the door. The girl gets cold!


----------



## LSnyder

boxermomof2 said:


> In my house, Mercedes' fawn coat is very thin so she always needs a sweater. Maximus' reverse brindle coat is very thick, so he gets hot very easy. He LOVES the cold weather and snow! OMG, he zooms the yard when there is snow out!
> Mercedes....I have to shove her out the door. The girl gets cold!


 

It's amazing how very similar our two fur babies are.  LOL Daphnie is skinny (gained 6 pounds in a month ) and Hemi is getting "fat" LOL.  He will play around in the cold where Daphnie just wants to get in the house.  But she is very quick to do her business outside when it is cold.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

If it's rainy outside Rocky will zoom out, do his business and run back in. Bindi will sniff around, try to jump in puddles, try to drink rain drops..LOL. She's crazy!

But it gets cold here in NY too and I put a sweater on both of them. I usually feel their ears to see if they are really cold or now.


----------



## boxermom

It was so nice today.  Got a few photos of Sabo running in the vacant lot near our house.


----------



## LSnyder

The middle one got me laughing!!!!   Love it!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks for posting Boxermom!
I love action shots!! Boxers are so athletic.
He looks like he was having a great time!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Sabo is A REALLY BIG BOY! I love the pics!


----------



## boxermom

BagsRmyLife said:


> Sabo is A REALLY BIG BOY! I love the pics!


 
He could lose a few pounds (so could I) but he's tall and over 80 pounds.  When we brought him home, we put him in the crate we've used for our other Boxers, and his head was at the top and his ears stuck up through the wire. We quickly bought a larger one.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I think Bindi is really big sometimes but then when I see like 80lbs boxers...she's just a baby!! 

I use the 48" crate for both Bindi and Rocky - they sleep together.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> He could lose a few pounds (so could I) but he's tall and over 80 pounds.  When we brought him home, we put him in the crate we've used for our other Boxers, and his head was at the top and his ears stuck up through the wire. We quickly bought a larger one.



Maximus is tall too. My vet says his ideal weight is 85lbs. He's pushing 90 ish. What can I say, his cute panda face gets him extra treats. He is really hard to say no to. :shame:


----------



## Voodoo

Oh, Pat......... I  Sabo!!  Great pic...


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermom- I love the pictures of Sabo!  He looks so majestic.

Even though, I am sure everyone is bored to tears of Archie in toybox pictures, I had to to share this one.  Is that really comfy?  Archie thinks so...


----------



## swhit9290

omg. i'm in love with archie! i love everyone's boxers, don't get me wrong, but archie in his toy box even though hes so close to outgrowing it makes me so ready to get a boxer of my own!! it just shows that personality that i want so badly from my first on-my-own pet


----------



## GTOFan

Love the pics of Sabo, he's a big boy!

Archie is sooooo cute, so precious!


----------



## boxermomof2

whinnielovesbag said:


> Even though, I am sure everyone is bored to tears of Archie in toybox pictures, I had to to share this one.  Is that really comfy?  Archie thinks so...



I love pictures of Archie in his toy box!
See mom, he fits in there just fine.  
You will be surprised as he grows how boxers can curl up so small to fit in the smallest of places. I can't wait to see him full grown laying in that box. :lolots:


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Wow! Sabo is huge! And Archie my goodness, what a cutie, the way hes posing for the camera.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Sorry, more proud mommy pics, I won't be stopping anytime soon...
Oh and I already taught her to sit, yay!


Her tail is wagging in her sleep right now lol.


----------



## LSnyder

AWWWW Cute boxer pics.  Archie and Jazz are just adorable little pups!!!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Hi Boxer/Purse friends!!!! It's been a looooong time since I've posted. We recently got another boxer puppy to make our family complete.  We now have Myrtle (the Boston Terrier who we got right after our first baby Roxie went to Rainbow Bridge at 11 years old), Pixel (Boxer...we got her after our second baby joined her sister at Rainbow Bridge), and now Bella (Boxer #2 who looks like our baby #1, Roxie). Boxers are the BEST....and they're totally like potato chips....you CAN'T have just one. Here's Bella with Pixel:

http://www.fantasyfeathers.com/images/BellaPixel-Oct09Couch.jpg


(P.S.  Does anyone know why I can't just use the IMG tags to imbed the photo into the post?  When I try to do it, the photo will show up, but once I preview post or submit, it will turn the above link into the address minus the http://www. portion.  Strange.  So then I'll have to type in the beginning part to at least turn it into a usable link.  I've posted photos from our website before, but it doesn't work anymore.)


----------



## boxermom

(I can barely post thumbnails, so I can't help with photos, sorry)

Bella is a cutie! Is Pixel acting like a big sister?

I never get tired of Boxer pictures!  Archie is a riot with that toybox haha. It must be funny watching him get himself right side up and out of that.

Jazz sleeps like a very contented girl. Unless they feel totally safe they won't sleep with their bellies exposed like that. She's adorable.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Both Pixel and Myrtle have loved Bella pretty much since day one.  They have taught her all their naughty little habits like biting at each others ankles and "talking" to each other when they have toys.  All three sleep with us (it's a VERY crowded bed!!!) and they often are belly up or under the covers.  I can't imagine how crowded it will be once Bella grows up - we think she'll be a bit bigger than Pixel.  Our 5 yo DD will also sneak into bed on the weekends, so it's super duper crowded in there sometimes!


----------



## LSnyder

EEEKKKK!!!! Yay!!!! more boxer babies!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo can stretch out from one end of the king size bed to the other--it does get crowded, tho overnight he has a favorite chair.  Our older son growing up had the Boxer sleep with him in a twin bed--I don't know how either got any sleep.


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Boxermom- I love the pictures of Sabo! He looks so majestic.
> 
> Even though, I am sure everyone is bored to tears of Archie in toybox pictures, I had to to share this one. Is that really comfy? Archie thinks so...


 
I will NEVER get tired of these pics!!!  He is wonderful!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I can look at these pictures all day! Over and over!!

Archie is so cute how he rolls up into a ball. Jazz looks adorable! And a new baby puppy!! More pics of Jazz & Bella please!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Jazz loves to do summersaults (how ever you spell that) so cute I've never seen a doggie do that! 
Now here's the training qquestion of the day. She's a biter SOOO what has been your most effective training method to curb biting/jumping. It's not bad for us but for my 3 yr old with that super soft skin it can be bad. HELP! TIA


----------



## boxermom

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Jazz loves to do summersaults (how ever you spell that) so cute I've never seen a doggie do that!
> Now here's the training qquestion of the day. She's a biter SOOO what has been your most effective training method to curb biting/jumping. It's not bad for us but for my 3 yr old with that super soft skin it can be bad. HELP! TIA


 
OK, before anyone says this is cruel, our vet told us if ordinary discipline (saying no sharply, etc.) didn't help, to wrap their jowls/lips over the top teeth (so they are between the top and bottom teeth) and press just enough for it to be uncomfortable for the dog, obviously not hard enough to hurt them much.  This shows them that biting hurts.  We only had one that carried the puppy biting too far and we did this and he stopped.

If someone has a gentler method, I'm open to hearing it.  We get older dogs and haven't had this problem for a long time.


----------



## LSnyder

^^ Pat, that does make sense.  Puppies have to learn, one way to teach them is to show them how it makes us feel (as in pain).


----------



## boxermomof2

We were taught too say "ouch" immediately, and then turn away from the dog until they stopped. When they stop, give them a toy to chew on. When a member of a pack is doing something the other pack members do not like, they shun them. 

Here is a website with excellent pointers.
http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/how-to-stop-a-puppy-from-biting.html

 Note, they mention biting on young children could be a sign they are trying to dominate the child. You need to pay attention to that. Our puppy school taught us that dogs often see children as lower in the pack order so it is important your dog understands the child is not the omega. 
I would enroll in puppy school if you haven't already.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I used to yelp and turn around too. Now I just turn around and ignore them until they stop jumping.


----------



## boxermom

*boxermomof2, BagsRmyLife,*  I like your approach for behaviors you want to decrease.  Understanding pack behavior is key to so much of dog training.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Thanks for the tips. They really are best buds but the way my son plays (rough) she nips and jumps and he laughs ( which encourages her) until he gets hurt. Then she tries to kiss him etc to make him better which just upsets him more. We are definitely going to put her in puppy school but not till next month. Me and DH already know to ignore her when she does things we don't approve of but trying to get a 3 yr old to do that is near I
possible. I've already taught her sit shake and down we are working on stay and come and of course consistently working on the others but the down and no bite are so important. I will keep you posted and keep the great tips coming I appreciate it so much! I'll post more pice soon too.


----------



## cascratchfever

I've missed you ladies!!!! Life just keeps getting in the way of me hopping on here   How's everyone's boxer babies doing?  Daisy is still good, no medical intervention has been needed since the last time that you ladies all helped us out.  Her d-mange is coming back (she had it when she was a puppy) but I'm not sure what treatment we'll use for it.  She had ivercide by mouth last time and I'm scared to do that to her now, especially if her system isn't as strong as it was back then.  It's not bad though so I might just let the d-mange run it's course and see how it turns out.

Piccy time!  I took the cutest one of Daisy the other day but I forgot to load it into my shutterfly album 
Out for a walk:





I'm gonna eat this:






I didn't have time to go through the tons of pages I've lost track of but I hope everyone is doing well!
My son is doing great, he's almost 10 months old and belly scootin' all over the place.  He refuses to do a traditional crawl.


----------



## Voodoo

CAS! I'm so happy to see you back!!  Your son and Daisy are beautiful! We missed you so much!


----------



## cascratchfever

Voodoo said:


> CAS! I'm so happy to see you back!!  Your son and Daisy are beautiful! We missed you so much!



I missed yall too!  I've got to go back through the thread and see what pics I've missed, it's been forever!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

CAS!! OMG your baby boy is ADORABLE! And Daisy is still looking as regal as ever. Glad to hear that everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## boxermom

*cas*, I'm so happy you had a bit of time to say hi and give us photos!!! We live for photos in this thread haha.

Daisy and DS plus dad look like a happy family.  I can't believe he's 10 mo. old!  Our granddaughter had a very weird crawl where one leg would go out to the side and forward, but she motored right along till she was ready to walk.

Best of luck with Daisy's skin issues.  Sabo is finally calming down.  The grandkids were visiting last weekend and he was absolutely calm and gentle with all the petting.


----------



## cascratchfever

BagsRmyLife said:


> CAS!! OMG your baby boy is ADORABLE! And Daisy is still looking as regal as ever. Glad to hear that everyone is happy and healthy!


 
Thank you, I think he's pretty adorable myself


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermom said:


> Daisy and DS plus dad look like a happy family. I can't believe he's 10 mo. old! Our granddaughter had a very weird crawl where one leg would go out to the side and forward, but she motored right along till she was ready to walk.
> 
> Best of luck with Daisy's skin issues. Sabo is finally calming down. The grandkids were visiting last weekend and he was absolutely calm and gentle with all the petting.


 
I can't believe he's 10 mo. either, time flies once you have a kid, that's for sure.  

yay for Sabo!!!!  That's great that he was gentle.....that's one thing Daisy's not so great at.  She's almost stepped on Jonas about a million times and she doesn't really seem to care much for him.  I'm hoping she'll like him more once he's older and can walk.  Right now she kinda seems scared of him.  If he starts to belly crawl towards her, she instantly gets up and wants on the couch so that he can't reach her.  The other day Jonas touched her foot and she growled a little.  I feel like right now she might just think Jonas is a big cat and she thinks she can dominate him like she does the cats?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Cascratchfever...I LOVE your avatar!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

SunnyFreckles said:


> Cascratchfever...I LOVE your avatar!!!


 
Thank you   We were on a super short trip to the dog park so I didn't bring the crate.  Daisy was super excited to be sitting in the backseat without it!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor refuses to sit still in a car...he just sniffs and sniffs and sniffs!!!


----------



## cascratchfever

SunnyFreckles said:


> Windsor refuses to sit still in a car...he just sniffs and sniffs and sniffs!!!


 
LOL I bet that's funny to see!  Daisy doesn't get to sit in the backseat anymore because we have a carseat in the middle so now I'M in the backseat and Daisy gets to sit in the front lol.  I bet people think we're weird.

To all my boxer ladies:  If you've got a facebook page, please add me!!!!  I'd love to be able to keep up with you guys if I ever fall of the face of the planet again 

Name is Jessica Ebert Vinson


----------



## Voodoo

boxermom said:


> *cas*, I'm so happy you had a bit of time to say hi and give us photos!!! We live for photos in this thread haha.
> 
> Daisy and DS plus dad look like a happy family. I can't believe he's 10 mo. old! Our granddaughter had a very weird crawl where one leg would go out to the side and forward, but she motored right along till she was ready to walk.
> 
> Best of luck with Daisy's skin issues. Sabo is finally calming down. *The grandkids were visiting last weekend and he was absolutely calm and gentle with all the petting*.


 
I truly and honestly challenge anyone to find a breed of dog who is more loving of children than the Boxer. Whenever the big kids are over Duke is thrilled and plays and plays and when the really LITTLE kids are over he nurtures and follows and licks and never ever gets rough with them. He just KNOWS they are small and he needs to be calm.


----------



## Izznit

New pics for you guys! I got a new camera and the babies have been my test models while I messed around with the settings!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Izznit said:


> New pics for you guys! I got a new camera and the babies have been my test models while I messed around with the settings!


 
OH MY GOSH!!!  Great pics!!!!!


----------



## Izznit

Izznit said:


> New pics for you guys! I got a new camera and the babies *were* my test models while I messed around with the settings!



Ack! I hate it when I change the tense of one part of my sentence and forget to do it with the other part.


----------



## Izznit

SunnyFreckles said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!  Great pics!!!!!



Thanks!

Love your avatar by the way!

The pics were much sharper, but since the files were MASSIVE (3000 pixels wide) I had to resize them. The camera is 12 mega pixels! I can see every one of Maggie's eyelashes!


----------



## Voodoo

GREAT pics, Izz!


----------



## cascratchfever

Awww Izz, they look great!  I want a nice camera, every pic I take of Daisy is blurry.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Izz I love the pics! They have the true sad Boxer faces with the jowl! EEK!


----------



## boxermom

*Izz*, your furbabies' noses are so adorable with all the markings!  I love the sleeping one too!

Never too many Boxer pix!


----------



## boxermomof2

Izz, I love the pictures!  They have the cutest faces and lips!  I have a "thing" for boxer lips.
 Give them a big kiss for me.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Yikes!1 Poor Jazz has a tick. We are about to remove it now after doing some research. Will let you know how it went, my poor girl.


----------



## boxermom

^^^Here in NC we battle ticks all the time--on ourselves as well as Sabo.  I check him everyday.  Nasty little creatures.  Good luck!


----------



## Izznit

Thanks everyone! 



boxermomof2 said:


> Izz, I love the pictures!  They have the cutest faces and lips!  I have a "thing" for boxer lips.
> Give them a big kiss for me.



I looooove boxer lips! It's always extra cute when it gets stuck on their teeth so they show .. and will do!


----------



## boxermomof2

Izznit said:


> I looooove boxer lips! It's always extra cute when it gets stuck on their teeth so they show .. and will do!



I know! Maximus has extra flappy flews and sometimes when he has been sleeping for a long time on one side, one flew will be all smashed and scrunched up. I can't stop kissing my baby's faces!


----------



## Izznit

boxermomof2 said:


> I know! Maximus has extra flappy flews and sometimes when he has been sleeping for a long time on one side, one flew will be all smashed and scrunched up. I can't stop kissing my baby's faces!



Sounds *adorable*! 

Kisses are something the babies will never be short of!

They get them from their mama, papa, aunty, uncle, grandma, grandpa... lol


----------



## whinnielovesbag

I've never met a boxer who didn't love kisses.  From the day we brought Archie home, every time you give him a kiss, he gives you one back.  He is such a lover, even more so than the our previous boxers who were female.  

How are all the boxer puppies doing?  We weighed Archie this weekend and he is tipping the scales at over 36 pounds.  We get so excited to see him gain weight, because for a while due to his food allergies he looked so skinny.

Here are some new Archie pictures.  As you can tell, he no sleeps in his dog bed, as well as his toy chest.  However, in order to sleep in the bed, he must drag it to the sunniest spot and flip it over.  He is so goofy and just brings absolute joy to us each and every single day.


----------



## puddinhd58

Hello all you Boxer lovers!!!  Well, who couldn't love them!!!!!!  
I am on a Golden Retriever Forum and we discovered this wonderful website....the artist does a different one every day...
Here is the "Boxer" cartoon!  Enjoy! 



http://drawthedog.com/?p=395


----------



## boxermom

puddinhd58 said:


> Hello all you Boxer lovers!!! Well, who couldn't love them!!!!!!
> I am on a Golden Retriever Forum and we discovered this wonderful website....the artist does a different one every day...
> Here is the "Boxer" cartoon! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> http://drawthedog.com/?p=395


 
Thanks!!  I like how the tail is wagging--Sabo's tail can wag so fast, it's funny to watch.

Speaking of cartoons, the inspiration for Marmaduke, the Great Dane, was actually a Boxer!

Archie is so funny--he moves his bed to get to the sun???? That's hilarious.  I know they love to nap in the sun.


----------



## LSnyder

I have a question for all those boxer moms out there.  We have gone to the vet for the past three months for Daphnie because she had a bad ear infection and now she is breaking out in rashes.  We took her nylon harness off (vet thought she had a nylon allergy) and got a good leather collar.  She is almost over her ear infection but still breaks out the day before she goes to the vet.  The vet keeps focusing on an allergy test that costs over $300, but said more than likely she has a beef allergy.  We have decided to look at her food better than we look at our food, the ingredients.  We are now down to all Chicken. 

Problem is treats.  Our furbabies love their treats, however at our grocery store there is only one kind of Chicken only treat.  Do any of your furbabies have beef allergies?  If they do, what type of treats do you use for them?

Any help would work.  Daphnie goes to the vet tomorrow for a re-check.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

LSnyder- Have you looked into the Natural Balance food line?  Our Archie has a rice allergy and this brand has been a life saver.  Archie is on the duck and potato blend but they have other blends which are all Limited Ingredient Diet formulas.  The ingredient list is very short, so they are easy to get through.  They also have corresponding treat and meat roles.

I just checked their website and they have a chicken and sweet potato treat, as well as a vegetarian treat.  Hope this helps!


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> Problem is treats.  Our furbabies love their treats, however at our grocery store there is only one kind of Chicken only treat.  Do any of your furbabies have beef allergies?  If they do, what type of treats do you use for them?
> 
> Any help would work.  Daphnie goes to the vet tomorrow for a re-check.  Fingers crossed!




I'm no stranger to food allergies with my boxers. I've spent thousands of dollars trying to sort out their allergy problems. Through a lot of trial and error, I found a diet that keeps them healthy and happy. 
They cannot eat dog kibble or dog treats. 

My guys get human food for treats. Chicken strips from Costco, peanut butter on all natural oat bread, Fage yogurt (I know).   Cheddar cheese cubes. 
Oh, they love the chicken/gouda cheese/apple hotdogs(sausages) from Costco too!!!


Archie is growing up! What a beautiful boy. 

In my home, I find the male is more affectionate. Mercedes is the more playful boxer (was). Her behavior has changed with her cushing's disease. We are taking her Thursday for a CT scan of her brain to see if her pituitary tumor is growing. Hopefully it is just old age slowing her down.


----------



## LSnyder

Thanks guys!!!! We have to have a food that is high calories for Daphnie as she can NEVER keep weight on her because she is so active.  Hemi could care less either way, he is finishing up the beef treats and he loves it.  They have gotten cheese for about six months now (as I hate a whinny dog at the table, he have succeeded in only giving them cheese as a human food).  Hemi does love goldfish now thanks to my little 14 month old neice .  She likes to feed them, only snuck by two though.

BOxermomof2 -- I'm hoping your cutiepie Mercedes will be ok.  Sending good vibes to you.


----------



## cascratchfever

I finally remember to upload the cute pic I took of Daisy:


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Aww, Daisy is so adorable.  I love the pink cheeks that white cheeked boxers get when the get sleepy and cozy.


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, good luck with the allergies. We haven't experienced them with our Boxers, though they have been on various special diets for other reasons.

*cas*, what a cute pic of Daisy's face!  I love the natural ears.  For some crazy reason, every rescue Boxer we've had was cropped, and there's no reason to do that to a puppy.


----------



## boxermomof2

cascratchfever said:


> I finally remember to upload the cute pic I took of Daisy:




Awww, what a pretty girl!!! Her face is so sweet!


----------



## Izznit

cascratchfever said:


> I finally remember to upload the cute pic I took of Daisy:



 this is way too cute! I want to hug her!


----------



## LSnyder

awww, I just wanna give her lots of love and kisses!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Such a sad face!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Voodoo

OMG Daisy!!!  

Cas, does she love the baby? I bet she does!


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


>


 
This just makes my day!


----------



## cascratchfever

Thanks girls, she's such a baby!  Every night around 8:30 she starts to get sleepy and looks for a bed, couch or a lap the snuggle into lol.

Pat, I've never understood why people crop boxers ears!  It's still the norm to see mainly cropped ears in my area but I don't think my vet will do it.  If I had a choice, I wouldn't have wanted Daisy's tail docked either but by the time we got her from the breeder it had long since been cut off.



Voodoo said:


> OMG Daisy!!!
> 
> Cas, does she love the baby? I bet she does!


 
Not so much   She's kinda scared of him and moves immediately if he crawls to her.  She also growled at him once when he touched her paw.  I'm hoping the issues will resolve itself as Jonas gets older and Daisy starts to see him as a fun playmate instead of the big cat like thing that gets all of mom's attention.  Daisy DOES love sitting beside the highchair though and getting all of Jonas's cast offs!  That's the only time she actually likes him lol.


----------



## cascratchfever

whinnielovesbag said:


>


 
These pics give me boxer baby fever.  I want another one so bad but then I remember my house is too small!


----------



## boxermomof2

My heart is very heavy today. We took Mercedes for a CT scan and an abdominal ultra sound to recheck the splenic mass. 

The CT scan confirmed she has the rare pituitary macroadenoma tumor and it is quite enlarged pressing on her brain. 
The mass in her spleen has doubled in size since the last ultra sound 9/23.

We have decided to continue medication to relieve the excessive drinking/urination but it will do nothing for the tumor. She is beginning to shows neurological symptoms (trouble chewing), and will progress to the point we will have to help our girl to the bridge. 

The good news she is not in pain and enjoys eating. So for now, lots of kisses, hugs, and her favorite treats (cheese pizza).


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Oh, Boxermomof2, I am so sorry to hear about dear Mercedes.  Please give her some lovin' from me and Archie.   Thoughts and prayers will be with your family.


----------



## LSnyder

I'm so sorry to hear that.  We are sending good boxer baby vibes to you and your family.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

boxermomof2 : 

I'm not to good at this stuff but lots of well wishes!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you for the well wishes. 
BagsRmylife, I know what you mean, I never know what to say. 
I posted here because I knew you would all understand how we are feeling. I feel like a have a ton of bricks on my chest. My heart is so heavy. 
I try not to think about what is to come, but I can't help myself. I'm so scared right now. I don't know if I can handle seizures. 
I pray I do not have to make a trip to the vet to put her to sleep. I hope I'm spared that trip and she passes peacefully in her sleep. 

Hug your boxers extra tight today.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh boxermomof2...I send SO many boxer hugs and kisses your way...as does DH.

LOTS OF LOVE for you friend!!!!

Keep us posted, and know that if you need ANYTHING, any one of us are here!!!


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> My heart is very heavy today. We took Mercedes for a CT scan and an abdominal ultra sound to recheck the splenic mass.
> 
> The CT scan confirmed she has the rare pituitary macroadenoma tumor and it is quite enlarged pressing on her brain.
> The mass in her spleen has doubled in size since the last ultra sound 9/23.
> 
> We have decided to continue medication to relieve the excessive drinking/urination but it will do nothing for the tumor. She is beginning to shows neurological symptoms (trouble chewing), and will progress to the point we will have to help our girl to the bridge.
> 
> The good news she is not in pain and enjoys eating. So for now, lots of kisses, hugs, and her favorite treats (cheese pizza).


 
:cry: OH I'm so sorry to hear this. Please give her a big hug and kiss from Auntie Voo (and one to you, too).


----------



## Voodoo

DD is going away today for a week. Same friend who lives near Austin. (The girls have been best friends since first grade and since there are so many miles between them any extended holiday from school = plans for one or the other to travel are made).

Originally DD's Friend was coming to spend the week with us but then she got a wonderful surprise! Her brother who is in the Army got leave and will be home for Thanksgiving. So now DD is going there instead.

Last night she sat with Duke on her lap and gave him lots of extra love. They are curled up like to bugs in a rug in DD's bed right now. I am sure by tomorrow morning poor Duke will be wondering where his buddy is...I don't know what's worse ...his separation anxiety or mine haha


----------



## Voodoo

cascratchfever said:


> Not so much  She's kinda scared of him and moves immediately if he crawls to her. She also growled at him once when he touched her paw. I'm hoping the issues will resolve itself as Jonas gets older and Daisy starts to see him as a fun playmate instead of the big cat like thing that gets all of mom's attention. Daisy DOES love sitting beside the highchair though and getting all of Jonas's cast offs! That's the only time she actually likes him lol.


 
I'm sure it will get better.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh Voodoo...I LOVE to hear about your boxer and daugthers bond!  I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^Aww thank you, sweetie!  They are, indeed, crazy about each other. I joke and say they'd be happiest surgically attached to each other.


----------



## boxermom

I've been substitute nanny for the grandkids since Wednesday, so barely had a chance to check on tPF.

*boxermomof2*, my heart is heavy for you and Mercedes. That's the news no pet owner ever wants to hear, yet we all have received a variation of it and it's so sad. Know that we are all sending our good thoughts and prayers for as little pain as possible for Mercedes.  And many hugs to you, my friend.  She knows she's deeply loved.


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie will be 2 on 1/19.  Is it bad that she has a VERY stubborn white hair?


----------



## boxermom

Sunny, is the baby here yet??? Our son was born the day after Thanksgiving, but this year his b-day is today, on Thanksgiving.  Maybe you too??


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Just wanted to send best wishes to mercedes/boxermom. Havent been on in awhile sorry to hear the bad news. Hope for happy turkey days all around. Jazz's tick removal was quite successful, vet appt next week, thinking he may say she has allergies. shes still a little on the thin side but we are trying to change over her food now to orijen. will post more pics soon.  till then sending good boxer vibes..


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermom...and everyone!!!

I had a baby girl on Tuesday!!!  I posted in the Pregnancy and Parenting section but came right here to tell you all how Windsor is doing!

He is a jealous lil' soul!  His poor nose hasn't stopped sniffing since I got home!  He is SO curious!  He whines a bit when she crys and whenever Annie Rae is being handed off from me to DH or whatever he is RIGHT there watching!!!

Its been so cool!!!  I just hope that Windsor adjusts quickly to all the change around him...I feel kind of bad for him!  There is just so much happening and so many people in and out...oie!  But it is pretty neat to see our family grow!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Sunny, CONGRATS!!!!!  Sounds like Windsor is gonna love his skin sister.  Once he gets out of jealousness.


----------



## boxermom

Congratulations, Sunny!  Please share a photo of little Annie!

We experienced the same with our Boxer when our son was born. Boy, did she sniff! Babies must smell so strange to dogs. Of course, sometimes they just plain smell lol. Windsor will adjust, but he'll be jealous for awhile that another living creature is taking attention.  I'm so happy for you and your family!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Congrats Sunny!! Post pics of the baby!! And more of Windsor too!


----------



## Voodoo

Oh Sunny!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Sunny congrats on the new edition!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Here is a cute pic I had to share:


----------



## courtneyh

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Here is a cute pic I had to share:



OMG adorable!!!


----------



## courtneyh

I havent posted here in a while! Hope everyone is doing well!

I thought I would post some updated photos of Moses since he has gotten so big!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! Moses is adorable! I love that last pic!


----------



## courtneyh

BagsRmyLife said:


> Aww!! Moses is adorable! I love that last pic!



Thanks!!

Its amazing how many faces boxers make, they have such expressions!


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermomof2 said:


> My heart is very heavy today. We took Mercedes for a CT scan and an abdominal ultra sound to recheck the splenic mass.
> 
> The CT scan confirmed she has the rare pituitary macroadenoma tumor and it is quite enlarged pressing on her brain.
> The mass in her spleen has doubled in size since the last ultra sound 9/23.
> 
> We have decided to continue medication to relieve the excessive drinking/urination but it will do nothing for the tumor. She is beginning to shows neurological symptoms (trouble chewing), and will progress to the point we will have to help our girl to the bridge.
> 
> The good news she is not in pain and enjoys eating. So for now, lots of kisses, hugs, and her favorite treats (cheese pizza).


 
I'm so sorry


----------



## cascratchfever

SunnyFreckles said:


> Boxermom...and everyone!!!
> 
> I had a baby girl on Tuesday!!! I posted in the Pregnancy and Parenting section but came right here to tell you all how Windsor is doing!
> 
> He is a jealous lil' soul! His poor nose hasn't stopped sniffing since I got home! He is SO curious! He whines a bit when she crys and whenever Annie Rae is being handed off from me to DH or whatever he is RIGHT there watching!!!
> 
> Its been so cool!!! I just hope that Windsor adjusts quickly to all the change around him...I feel kind of bad for him! There is just so much happening and so many people in and out...oie! But it is pretty neat to see our family grow!!!



Baglady- thats the cutest picture!!

Courtney-Moses is so handsome, I love the sleeping on the couch pic.

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

courtney, all the pix are so great! The sleeping ones especially. Boxers have so much energy but when they sleep, they sleep hard.  The one where he's looking at you out of the corner of his eye is fabulous, haha.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh my gosh I have missed SO MUCH!!!

Ok...pics of Annie Pants!  And the intro to Windsor!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww she's adorable!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Baglady - that pic is precious!

Courtney - HI YOU!  Thank you for the great pics of Moses...that last one where he's looking off from the corner of his eye...Duke does that hahahah it cracks me up!  He's beautiful!

Sunny - Your little Annie is beautiful! Congrats honey! I love the pic of Windsor saying hello to the baby.


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*, thanks a million for pix of your perfectly beautiful Annie! Newborns are so awesome--love the feet and toes  Tiny toenails--what a miracle. She really is pretty and not all newborn babies are.

Windsor must be wondering what this odd little creature is doing in his house lol! He'll be good with her, I'm sure. Our younger son was in a bassinet at this age and our dog then, Sally, was on her hind legs, looking into the bassinet wondering about him. They became great buds.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

courtney- thank you and what a handsome guy moses is/ love the pics!
thank you cascratch you have quite a cutie yourself.
voodoo your pics always bring a smile to my face.
and sunny she is just beautiful! thank you for posting pics of your little one they are what its all about!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Received this in an email, don't know if you all have seen it but i love it!


----------



## LSnyder

^^ That is so funny.  I got a picture from my husband today while I was at work.  Hemi was lying on the couch, Daphnie got mad because their couch was being taken up and Daphnie was tired.  Daphnie ended up sitting on Hemi like the picture.    they crack me up!


----------



## LSnyder




----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hahahaha...


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

^That is hysterical! I love boxers, thats why we got our little Jazz. She is so full of life and personality, She cracks us up daily. I love when she does her laps as fast as she can around the living room and my 3 yr old laughing the whole time in the back round.


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, that is hilarious!  I swear, Boxers are better than tv anyday. Is Daphnie the goofier of the 2 dogs??? She always seems to get into the nuttiest positions.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LSnyder that's so cute!!

I can picture Bindi doing that to Rocky too but I don't let them get on my couch because then no one else will be able to sit on it. But when they sleep together Bindi always has her head on Rocky's head.


----------



## LSnyder

Yes, Daphnie is much more goofie than Hemi.  We call her the antelope because she hops when she is extremely happy, about 2 feet off the ground.  Now on expressions!!!! Hemi can cut the cake.  He always smiles (literally you can see a smile out of him) and is ALWAYS in a good mood and ready for anything.  They are such sweeties!



BagsRmyLife said:


> LSnyder that's so cute!!
> 
> I can picture Bindi doing that to Rocky too but I don't let them get on my couch because then no one else will be able to sit on it. But when they sleep together Bindi always has her head on Rocky's head.


 
Bags, that is "their" couch.  HEHE We had to buy a new couch for us and guests to sit on.  They will let whoever sit on their couch though, especially Daddy and my step son..  Daphnie's favorite sleeping position is her head on Hemi's nice soft behind.  Trust me ladies, it is very soft, I've taken a nap on it before too!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Oh my goodness.  I'm a way from this thread for a bit and sooooo many cute new pictures.  

Congrats to Sunny on the new addition.   I'm sure she and Windsor will become fast friends.

LSnyder- I love the pile of boxers.  I can't imagine anything better than a pile of snuggly boxers.

Archie has a new holiday outfit and I had to share a picture of him.  We think he looks quite dapper.


----------



## boxermom

^^^^OMG, I want to hug and kiss Archie!  He's so handsome posed for the photo 

I see that you aren't giving him any toys to play with. Shame on you.


----------



## swhit9290

ahhh archie makes me melt!!

side note: i LOVE LOVE LOVE the chairs in the background.. are they handpainted? they're so pretty!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks ladies.  We love Archie to pieces.  He's not our first boxer but he is the funniest one we've ever had.  Our dogs have liked toys, but never like Archie.  He plays so hard with the alone or he is more than happy to someone play with him.  Also, the power of a new toy soothes him practically immediately...hence his collection.


Swit9290- thanks for the compliment.  The chairs (and table you can't see in the picture) are made by a company out of Iowa called Sticks.  They do custom furniture and other art items.  The table has painted pictures of things that have sentimental value to the family (there's even a boxer puppy on it) with the edge having sayings that are meaningful to our family.  We love it and it's like a piece that embodies our family history.


----------



## swhit9290

^^that sounds beautiful! i've gotten really into furniture since i started living on my own, i love seeing unique pieces like that!


----------



## LSnyder

Archie is such a handsome boy!!!!!  His toy collection is so funny.  We can't get our puppies any plush toys as they shred in a few minutes..  The industructible Tire (not a good name BTW) is Hemi's favorite and any tennis ball toy is Daphnie's favorite toy (you say get me a ball and she grabs her tennis ball like bone).  So funny!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Congratulations Sunny on your new addition!

Archie is the most handsome boy! I love his bow tie.

LSnyder, your boxer pile up is funny. I had to go through my photo box to find my photo of a boxer pile up. No one can ever accuse boxers of taking up too much space.


----------



## Voodoo

Happy birthday, Boxermom!!!!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Congratulations Sunny on your new addition!
> 
> Archie is the most handsome boy! I love his bow tie.
> 
> LSnyder, your boxer pile up is funny. I had to go through my photo box to find my photo of a boxer pile up. No one can ever accuse boxers of taking up too much space.


 
This chair looks exactly like one we have, and Sabo has taken it over. I cover it with a sheet at night because it's usually where he curls up (he's 80+#, so he has to curl up tight) to sleep.  Your dogs are so cute together.

Thank you, Voodoo. At the big mall in Charlotte today, there was a pet adoption event, and there appeared to be several Boxer mixes. They do get around.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

*Boxermom!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## boxermom

^^^Thanks, Sunny!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Whoo hoo! Happy Birthday Boxermom!! Where's the party? \
*
LSnyder* - I totally agree. When Bindi was smaller she loved playing with toys and squeakers. As she got older and we got Rocky...they rip everything into pieces. I had a pic of Bindi like that you would just see stuffing everywhere...


----------



## LSnyder

^^ That's tooo funny Bags!!! When Daphnie was a baby she (or our cat at the time) got into the bathroom and tore up a roll of paper all over the dinning room!!!!  Husband was sooo angry he started laughing


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My Jazz
She almost always sleeps like this


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I LOVE Jazz!!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Jazz is so precious! I just want to kiss that pink belly. 
Mercedes sleeps on her back too.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Ooo Jazz needs a belly rub!!!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo likes to lay on his back, too. It's so funny. Jazz is more lady-like on her back. Sabo stretches out as much as he can.  It's showing us how safe they feel, 'cause in the wild, that's the most vulnerable position. We had one rescue female who had obviously been badly abused, and she never would sleep like this. She would get on the bed and under the covers somehow, poor thing.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

She cracks me up daily. And I am sad to hear that your rescue had a bad beginning but thankful she had you to show her how wonderful; a human family can be Boxermom.


----------



## Voodoo

I loooooooove all the pics!!! I am going to have DD and Duke pose w/ the tree soon and I'll post it.


----------



## boxermom

^^^Good--another Duke pic!


----------



## boxermomof2

I can't wait to see Duke pictures!!

Here is Mercedes on this very cold winter's morning. She has been like this since I fed her 2 hours ago. The girl is toasty!!!


----------



## LSnyder

^^^ 

our dogs love to be covered up!


----------



## zoesma

boxermomof2 said:


> I can't wait to see Duke pictures!!
> 
> Here is Mercedes on this very cold winter's morning. She has been like this since I fed her 2 hours ago. The girl is toasty!!!


 
that is the BEST pic!!! lol


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> Here is Mercedes on this very cold winter's morning. She has been like this since I fed her 2 hours ago. The girl is toasty!!!





TOO cute!!! 

Duke and DD were cuddling on the couch last night.... he was wedged sort of half on DD and half stuffed into the pillows on the back of the couch. The cute part was the fact that his head was tucked up in the nape of her neck. He was one content Boxer Doggie...and she was one content 13 year old. I know I'm repeating myself but it's a joy and privilege to be a first hand witness to the relationship those two have. She is enamored of him and he thinks she is the bright center of the universe.


----------



## zoesma

boxermomof2 said:


> My heart is very heavy today. We took Mercedes for a CT scan and an abdominal ultra sound to recheck the splenic mass.
> 
> The CT scan confirmed she has the rare pituitary macroadenoma tumor and it is quite enlarged pressing on her brain.
> The mass in her spleen has doubled in size since the last ultra sound 9/23.
> 
> We have decided to continue medication to relieve the excessive drinking/urination but it will do nothing for the tumor. She is beginning to shows neurological symptoms (trouble chewing), and will progress to the point we will have to help our girl to the bridge.
> 
> The good news she is not in pain and enjoys eating. So for now, lots of kisses, hugs, and her favorite treats (cheese pizza).


 
oh no!! i just caught up on this thread and saw your post...i am crying for you right now....i am so sorry....i have been through this with Coco....not the same type of issue but just a steady decline over a few months until I had to make the worst decision that we never want to make....HUGE hugs to you and you family and Mercedes....i am so sorry....I hope that the remainder of mercedes days are full of love and remain pain-free,,,,,my coco will be there for her on the bridge when the time comes where they can play boxer games until we can see them once more....


----------



## boxermomof2

zoesma said:


> oh no!! i just caught up on this thread and saw your post...i am crying for you right now....i am so sorry....i have been through this with Coco....not the same type of issue but just a steady decline over a few months until I had to make the worst decision that we never want to make....HUGE hugs to you and you family and Mercedes....i am so sorry....I hope that the remainder of mercedes days are full of love and remain pain-free,,,,,my coco will be there for her on the bridge when the time comes where they can play boxer games until we can see them once more....



Thank you so much. 
She had a few bad days before Thanksgiving and I took her to the vet fearing he would recommend the bridge. She was vomiting and had really bad diarrhea. Our vet gave her some fluids and medication. She responded to it and has been really great since. 
Our vet has been extremely candid with us about choices we will have to make eventually. Unfortunately, brain tumors can create a lot of problems in many different areas. I hope and pray Mercedes will go to sleep and pass into her next life without any help from our vet. 

For now, she is doing great! I am thankful for everyday she is happy and content. She LOVES her treats and I'm giving her whatever she wants.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, Mercedes!!!  Archie and I want to get under that blanket and snuggle with her.  She looks soooo cozy and I bet she has that good boxer sleepy smell.  

Boxermomof2- Mercedes and your family are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you whinnielovesbags.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OOO Mercedes!!!!

I wish I could snuggle up with her!


----------



## boxermom

Sweet Mercedes.........it's good to see her toasty warm. The days are bittersweet now, aren't they?  She's a lucky girl to have you.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Sweet Mercedes.........it's good to see her toasty warm. The days are bittersweet now, aren't they?  She's a lucky girl to have you.




They are bittersweet. I cherish them, I really do.


----------



## boxermomof2

I wanted to post this photo of Maximus. He just cracks me up. He really enjoys relaxing on a comfortable couch. He has claimed this chaise lounge for his own. We do curl up with him, and he is always more than happy to make room for us.


----------



## LSnyder

^^ Yup, looks COMPELETELY uncomfy to me!!!!


----------



## Voodoo

:lolots:

Bahahaha!! OMG Maximus! I so so so so so want to cuddle with him!!!! He's GORGEOUS!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Guess what??!?!?

Windsor's Mommy had four boxer puppies a couple of nights ago!!!!!!

They are SO cute!!!  All four boys, all fawn and they have tails!!!   I know right, but to me its so weird seeing boxer puppies WITH tails!!!   OH how exciting!!!

Windsor is going to go to his Human Boxer Daddies house for Christmas while we are out of town and he will get to stay with his real Boxer Grandpa, Dad, sister, Aunt, Mom and now four brothers!!!  How freaking awesome is that!!!  I told Windsor this morning to not get attached to any of them!  (Yeah, RIGHT they will have to carry me out of that house after I meet the boxer puppies!!!!!!)  Oh what a neat day!!!!


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny!* What's cuter than a litter of boxer puppies?!  Windsor will have a ball with his fur family 

I have to share a funny story from this morning.  I was brushing Sabo's teeth when the phone rang. I was expecting a call so I barely picked up in time.  The lady said she was ready to leave a message, and I told her I was slow answering because I was brushing my dog's teeth. She asked what kind, and I told her 80# Boxer. She started laughing and couldn't stop, saying that's the funniest reason she ever heard for what a person was doing when the phone rang. she was trying to picture brushing a very big dog's teeth.  Sabo doesn't like it at all. I practically have to sit on him and I'm as gentle as possible.

Any teeth brushing tips??? I've used both a soft brush and those rubber finger caps.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermom...shhh...don't tell anyone *looks both ways* I don't brush Windsors teeth!  Should I be?! *oh my*


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ I haven't brushed Bindi or Rocky's teeth either. I heard you really have to as they get older because of plague on their teeth.

But I was going to take them to Petco and they give them a bath, clean their ears, and brush their teeth for $20.00


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I need a Petco!!!  I live in BFE Nebraska, tho!!!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo is the first dog that has such bad breath that I even thought about it!  All our other dogs were fine and the chewing they did kept the tartar away and their breath wasn't bad. So Sabo is protesting but I had to do something.  He chews on rawhides, bones, etc. and still has bad breath. The brushing helps a lot.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ok wait!!!  Any boxer dogs who are allergic to milk bones??!  Windsor can't have milk bones...they make him FART and he went on a food strike when we were using them to train him (he needed a happy kennel)!  So now we aren't sure what to give him for treats!!!


----------



## LSnyder

My sis had a 90lb great dane that got HORRIBLE gas from all treats.  They just gave him the ones that made him happy.  We are on a diet trail with daphnie (although I just think it is her collar) and we give her turkey and peanut butter treats.  I have a feeling if she doesn't stop itching we will have to go to NO treats.  OH MY That would be something.


----------



## Voodoo

As promised (better late than never!) here's new pics of Duke....

DD and her friend (DD is on the right) and Duke had ONE nice pose for me.....then the playing broke out!







They never stop playing really...


















Aw well.......at least I got one decent Christmas pic hahaha


----------



## mm16

Dukeeeeeeeee! I am so in love with him!


----------



## boxermom

Duke has the best life!!! Thanks for the pix, Voodoo.

Regarding treats, Sabo got his vaccinations yesterday and the vet said to get some weight off, therefore, no high-fat store treats. She said dogs like a frozen green bean or baby carrot.  so far, Sabo is ignoring them (I've tried a couple times).  Does anyone else do this?


----------



## Voodoo

Wow, Pat...I think Duke would look at me as if I'd lost my mind if I tried to give him frozen green beans or baby carrots. haha I have no advice to offer...but good luck, sweetie!


----------



## Voodoo

mm16 said:


> Dukeeeeeeeee! I am so in love with him!


 
Thank you sweetie.......we are quite fond of him, too 

Congrats on graduation !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Treats suck!  We give Windsor busy bones from Wal Mart (he loves those!) and ice.  Windsor LOVES ice!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I have a new Windsor Da Dog pic!!!  SO super cute, I think!


----------



## Voodoo

^^


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> I have a new Windsor Da Dog pic!!! SO super cute, I think!


 
He's so cute, Sunny! How can you not hug and kiss him all day?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermom...I still find time to give him big hugs and kisses!!! 

I have a couple questions. First...Windsor is shedding bad. Is that normal for this time of year?  And what to do about all that dog hair?!  And he licks himself a lot...everywhere. Assuming its dry skin, what can I do?


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, new Windsor and Duke pictures.  I love them all!!!!  Such handsome boys. 

Archie has been shedding a ton too.  I feel I could make another Archie with all the hair I've been getting off of him.   All we've been doing is brushing him at least once a day.  It has helped a ton.

In other news, today was Archie's six month birthday.  He got extra kisses and snuggles and some pumpkin puppy cookies.  So grateful we get to be his people!!!!  He brings so much joy to our house.


----------



## LSnyder

SunnyFreckles said:


> Boxermom...I still find time to give him big hugs and kisses!!!
> 
> I have a couple questions. First...Windsor is shedding bad. Is that normal for this time of year? And what to do about all that dog hair?! And he licks himself a lot...everywhere. Assuming its dry skin, what can I do?


 
Daphnie had dry skin problems.  Give him an extra long bath in oatmeal shampoo.  Make sure that Oatmeal is the #1 ingredient.  I know Daphnie also had clogged foliccols (sp?) on her back legs (ewww  my doggie had pimples) and it cleared it up in one time.  We got ours at PetSmart.

Hemi sheds more during the winter because he has a thicker coat than Daphnie.  It is also probably more noticable because he is brindle where Daphnie is fawn.

Oh, and just an FYI, Windsor could be Daphnie's brother, they have EXACTLY the same weight distribution AND the SAME FEATURES.  AMAZING.  We do only live 1 state away from each other too . . .  hmmmm. . . .


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> In other news, today was Archie's six month birthday. He got extra kisses and snuggles and some pumpkin puppy cookies. So grateful we get to be his people!!!! He brings so much joy to our house.


 
Whinnie, I just looooooove Archie. He is so handsome! Happy 1/2 Birthday to Archie!! haha


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder said:


> Daphnie had dry skin problems. Give him an extra long bath in oatmeal shampoo. Make sure that Oatmeal is the #1 ingredient. I know Daphnie also had clogged foliccols (sp?) on her back legs (ewww  my doggie had pimples) and it cleared it up in one time. We got ours at PetSmart.
> 
> Hemi sheds more during the winter because he has a thicker coat than Daphnie. It is also probably more noticable because he is brindle where Daphnie is fawn.
> 
> Oh, and just an FYI, Windsor could be Daphnie's brother, they have EXACTLY the same weight distribution AND the SAME FEATURES. AMAZING. We do only live 1 state away from each other too . . . hmmmm. . . .


 
Did you get Daphnie from a breeder or was Daph a rescue?!  See, Windsor's human Daddy keeps saying we need Maury...but now we could use Maury to find out if they are for real related!   Maury...Boxer style!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I wanna give Archie kisses!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I love all the new boxer pics!! Everyone looks adorable as usual.

Boxermom: When Bindi was a puppy she has baby carrots once in a while. I also give her a piece of raw broccoli and she ate that too..and made a mess. Rocky doesn't like eating anything that's not chewy expect for a rawhide bone.

However..Bindi and Rocky love to eat grass. Rocky esp. likes to eat house plants. We have one that's eye level to him and I saw him walk over..nibble a leaf off and walk away like it was a snack.

Do you boxers eat grass?? Even when they play in the park, they randomly nibble on grass when they are lying down.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor lives for our plants!!!  Grass, leaves, flowers, mulch!!!  He loves it all!!!


----------



## LSnyder

SunnyFreckles said:


> Did you get Daphnie from a breeder or was Daph a rescue?! See, Windsor's human Daddy keeps saying we need Maury...but now we could use Maury to find out if they are for real related!  Maury...Boxer style!!!


 
We got Daphnie from an old acquaintance of my husbands.  She is full-bred but has no papers.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder said:


> We got Daphnie from an old acquaintance of my husbands. She is full-bred but has no papers.


 
Neither does Windsor...our breeder doesn't give out papers!!!  Any way to find out where Daph came from!?  Do you kwow?


----------



## LSnyder

Kansas City, Ks. from an ex-air-force guy.  He brought her down from Kansas City the day we moved into our house.  Dropped her off to my husband.  I never met the guy.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Wouldn't that have been neat?!  

Windsors new brothers all have pink noses...will they stay that way forever?!


----------



## boxermom

Most of our Boxers have eaten grass. Kinda hard in the winter!  Duffy (a long ago dog) ate from a large houseplant we kept in the laundry room near his food and water bowls.  He'd snack on it! It kept growing so I guess it was like pruning for him to chomp leaves off. 

Up north we had a problem with their dry coat and shedding and never found an answer. It's not an issue here in humidity central/coastal Carolina.


----------



## Voodoo

Duke grazes like a cow! Ok not really....but he does munch on grass if I'm lazy and don't mow and it starts to get long.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Ok ok...how about those boxer EARS?!  Windsor had some dirty ears that I just discovered!!!  How do you all clean those dirty ears?!


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles said:


> Ok ok...how about those boxer EARS?!  Windsor had some dirty ears that I just discovered!!!  How do you all clean those dirty ears?!



I've never had a problem with dirty ears. Are you certain it's dirt? The reason I ask.... ear mites looks like dark dirt- or coffee grounds. Make sure it's dirt and not something else.


----------



## LSnyder

use a solution of 1/2 water and 1/2 vinegar.  Fill up the ear canal with an irrigatore (the nose thing for babies) rub it around and then let them flush it out with shaking.  That is what my vet told me to do.  If the ears stink it is probably an infection and they will need medicine (get it from a drug store not the vet if available).


----------



## bellabags23

Hi i read that put olive oil on a cotton ball and clean their ears, the olive oil smothers the ear mites. I clean my Bella's ears everyday with wipes and I never have a problem.


----------



## bellabags23

Here are  pictures of my Bella, I didn't even know this thread was here. I have different kinds of dogs growing up I love animals but I have to say there is NOTHING LIKE A BOXER. The greatest dogs EVER!!!!!!


----------



## LSnyder

^^^ Cute pics!!!  Welcome boxer mom!!!


----------



## bellabags23

LSnyder said:


> ^^^ Cute pics!!! Welcome boxer mom!!!


 
Thanks so much your guys are beautiful!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bella is so cute!!! I love another a brindle! YeAy more puppies!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Finally some pictures of Bindi and Rocky!


----------



## LSnyder

Bags please repost, I cannot see and I'm super sad now :cry:


----------



## boxermom

All the boxer moms are welcome and possess the patience of a saint!  It takes a special person to have a boxer or two or three.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Oh no!! I keep trying to insert the images into the post but I was having trouble I guess. Anyways..here's the pups!!


----------



## LSnyder

Haha Bags!!!!  I want a sweater for my pups, but the hubby says no


----------



## Izznit

^^Awww poo! You can't claim "It's so cold they're suffering" ?

*Bags*, SUPER CUTE pics!!!

*Bellabags*, Bella is beautiful!


----------



## Izznit

SunnyFreckles said:


> I have a new Windsor Da Dog pic!!!  SO super cute, I think!



Too funny!!! And my oh my what kissable lips Windsor has


----------



## bellabags23

Izznit said:


> ^^Awww poo! You can't claim "It's so cold they're suffering" ?
> 
> *Bags*, SUPER CUTE pics!!!
> 
> *Bellabags*, Bella is beautiful!


 
Thank Izznit. Bella has a rain coat a sweatshirt and a winter coat, all people clothes. I will post pictures. Bella HATES the cold does anyone else's boxers hate the cold???


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie hates her little hiney being in cold wind.  She doesn't mind cold.  She doesn't mind wind, just don't make it cold wind!  Silly Dog.  Hemi loves to play when it is cold.  He is now 65lb and a short boxer to boot.


----------



## boxermomof2

I've been reading this thread a few days trying to find the right words to say.
With a very heavy heart, I'm writing to let you know my precious girl went to the bridge Saturday. 
She was so ill the week of Christmas. We thought she would pass on her own, but she didn't. We had to help her to the bridge after a really rough day and night. We stayed home with her all day Christmas. Saturday morning we decided she was suffering too much and needed to give her the gift of letting her go.
I held her in my arms as she took her last breath. Letting go of her was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. She was a complete joy for the nine years I had her. She was my most precious fur child. My heart is so broken right now.


----------



## mm16

I am so sorry boxermomof2. Losing a pet is extremely hard. She is in a better place looking over you and your family.

Thinking of you!


----------



## bellabags23

Boxermomof2 I am soooo sorry for your loss, you were truly thinking of your girl to let her go, I'm sure it was the most difficult decision, once again I am so sorry.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermomof2...bless you for being with her while she passed.  Immediately after getting Windsor, I read a secret on postsecret about a lady who works in a vet and how important it is to be with your pet as they go.  I have vowed ever since (unable to know how hard that can be) to be there with Windsor if that time ever comes for him.  

I wish I knew you better, I wish I could have been there for YOU.  All of us in this thread have one very special, common bond and that is the love that we have for our boxers.  Because of that, we share something so unique and so special.  I talk to DH all the time about the boxers here, I call them by name when there is a new pic posted or a new story.  So this morning when I read this and as I wept for you...DH just sat with me, because he just knows how important you and your boxer lady are to me.

Oh how I wish I could do more for you now my friend.  Please PM me if there is anything that I can do.  Otherwise, I send you nothing less than BIG hugs honey!!!!!!  I am so very sorry for your loss and I will be thinking of you I promise!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

boxermomof2 

I can't imagine the feeling but know that one day it'll happen. She's always be with you and I agree you did a great thing by being there with her. We're all here for you like.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermomof2- My heart is heavy for you and your family.  Mercedes was so lucky to have you as a mom.  I have no doubt that she knows how much you love her.  Please take care of yourself and know that you and beautiful Mercedes are in my thoughts and prayers.  I hate that you are going through this.


----------



## cascratchfever

I'm so sorry boxermomof2


----------



## LSnyder

I'm so sorry Boxermomof2.  Mercedes is jumping for joy at the bridge looking down on you for helping her cross.  Our hearts might be heavy now, but you did a very selfless thing.  Daphnie and Hemi give lots and lots of Boxer kisses and hugs to you and Maximus!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you everyone for the kind messages and prayers.

 Maximus seems to be doing fine. He sniffs her spots in the yard and is staying very close to me. I know he gets upset when he sees me crying. I'm trying to be strong, but the tears flow no matter how hard I try not to. 
It is so hard waking up without her. Nine years went by so fast. I can remember the day I became her mother. I often held her in my arms and told her the story of that day.One of the best days of my life.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^It must he hard thinking about Bella but you still have Maximus. Dogs are wonderful animals to have to help cope with a loss.


----------



## boxermom

*boxermomof2*, my prayers go out to you and your family. What a huge loss it is when one of our companion animals dies. It's sooo hard to be there when it happens but it's the least we can do after all they have given to us.

RIP Mercedes


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> I've been reading this thread a few days trying to find the right words to say.
> With a very heavy heart, I'm writing to let you know my precious girl went to the bridge Saturday.
> She was so ill the week of Christmas. We thought she would pass on her own, but she didn't. We had to help her to the bridge after a really rough day and night. We stayed home with her all day Christmas. Saturday morning we decided she was suffering too much and needed to give her the gift of letting her go.
> I held her in my arms as she took her last breath. Letting go of her was the hardest thing I've ever had to do. She was a complete joy for the nine years I had her. She was my most precious fur child. My heart is so broken right now.


 
:cry: :cry:  Oh sweetie...... I'm so sorry.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

BOXERMOMOF2 Words can not define the loss of our little furbabies. I am so sorry to hear of her passing and we are all grieving with you. Cherish all the wonderful memories you made with her and know that you were both lucky to have each other. I can only imagine how hard that must have been for you but take solace in that you took her pain away and thus provided the hardest but most loving final gift. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermomof2...how are you doing dear?  Its been kind of quiet here so I wanted to check in with you...and all of the other ladies!  I hope you all are having a good weekend!


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles said:


> Boxermomof2...how are you doing dear?  Its been kind of quiet here so I wanted to check in with you...and all of the other ladies!  I hope you all are having a good weekend!



Thank you for asking. I wish I could say I'm doing fine, but my heart is so broken right now. Sometimes I feel like I can't breathe from the pain. I'm holding it together for Maximus. He hates it when I cry. I've never experienced this type of loss.

 She was my child for nine years. I know that sounds silly to some, but I know you all understand. My heart aches for her so much. I wish I could have her back. I've been working on a photo album of her and I'm reading a book called "Cold Noses at the Pearly Gates." This book is very comforting and assures us that our fur babies are indeed in heaven. It brings me great comfort knowing how God loves the animals as much as we do- I think even more. I try to picture Mercedes in heaven with my mother and maybe her birth mother. I pray everyday that God holds her close and tells her how much I miss her and love her.


----------



## puddinhd58

My heart just breaks for you.  I don't think it's "silly" at all.  They are part of us...  when you love somthing/someone that much, the grief and sadness must be dealt with. 

I hope that soon pics of her will bring you a smile instead of a tear...  Hugs.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermom of 2- Big hugs to you and Maximus.  You all our in my daily thoughts and prayers.  I hate that any of us ever have to go through this.  It's so painful.  I think it's great that you are putting together a photo album of sweet Mercedes.  I'm sure it's hard going through all the memories but I hope you find it comforting as well.  

I'm sure Mercedes is watching you from above with your mom and her birth mother.  I even bet Emma and Gretta (my two sweet boxer babies who left earth all to soon) are sharing some cheese cubes with her.  

All the best....


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Gosh girls...I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face.  I think it is because even though we have all never met we share such an amazing bond.  Boxermomof2...I think of you all the time.  I pray for you and I send you virtual hugs through tPF.  Bless you and peace be with you, given the time that you need.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Sunny- I think a lot of it has to do with how our special and loving our boxers are...it takes special and loving people to raise them properly.  I know I have only been on this thread a little while but I definitely agree with you on the boxer bond.

In other news, I am getting really, really nervous.  Archie is going in for the big boy operation on Wednesday (neutering).  I know he is in capable hands and this procedure will help keep him healthy, but I'm worried sick.  Please reassure me that it will be okay!!!!

Also, in other Archie news, he officially outgrew his toy chest.  Santa brought him a new bed.  We thought it was more fun to play with it at first but once we removed the cushion and made it more toy chest like, it was a hit.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Archie will do great!!!  Windsor hasn't gone for his yet...I am as nervous as you are! 

And I LOVE his new bed!  And his coat looks BEAUTIFUL!!!  He is a HANDSOME boxer dog!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks, Sunny!!!  I'll be sooo happy when Thursday comes and it is over; although, I dread how hard it will be to keep him from being to active the next day.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you all for the kind and thoughtful messages. I do feel the bond we all share too. These are amazing animals!  I know my heart leaps for joy when I see other boxers and their owners, complete strangers. I always make it a point to say hello. It is a very special club.

I love Archie's new bed/toy box with his name on it and everything!He is so funny.
Archie should do just fine with his upcoming surgery. Forgive me if this has been mentioned..... do you know about boxers and acepromazine(anesthesia)? 

For those who do not know....*no ace for boxers*! 
http://jlhweb.net/BOSS/ace.htm
I make sure my vet has the message pop up when my files come up. And do not let your vet talk you out of it. I had a vet try to tell me it was okay.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Isn't it so true?? I always want to invite any boxer I see on the street to come play with my boxers 

Archie is so adorable!! The "new bed" looks very comfy with him in it. I'm sure he'll be fine with his visit. When Bindi was spayed it was a lot more difficult and she took more time to heal. Rocky was better the next day.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thx for the reminder on ACE.  It's already on his chart  but I'll definitely be reminding them tomorrow.  I really appreciate the reassurance.  I know he'll do great but it is so nerve wracking not being able to control this.  The vet we go to is wonderful- they are so skillful and caring, which sadly is not always easy to find in a vet.


----------



## boxermom

Aww, Archie is so cute in that pic! Best wishes for an easy procedure and recovery for him.

*boxermomof2*, after a previous Boxer died (Sam) my husband said he couldn't go through it again. Yet here we are with another rescue boy, Sabo.  It's one of the worst things to go through when we lose a pet. They are like our children. I always said our dogs get away with a lot more than our kids ever did. And Boxers are so attuned to their people's emotions--they know when we're down or sad or scared or worried. They're joyful when we're happy and look at us with understanding.  I'm glad you had 9 wonderful years with Mercedes, but it wasn't enough. Bless her soul.

Big hugs to you. I hope time will help heal, but it takes the time it takes.


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Sunny- I think a lot of it has to do with how our special and loving our boxers are...it takes special and loving people to raise them properly. I know I have only been on this thread a little while but I definitely agree with you on the boxer bond.
> 
> In other news, I am getting really, really nervous. Archie is going in for the big boy operation on Wednesday (neutering). I know he is in capable hands and this procedure will help keep him healthy, but I'm worried sick. Please reassure me that it will be okay!!!!
> 
> Also, in other Archie news, he officially outgrew his toy chest. Santa brought him a new bed. We thought it was more fun to play with it at first but once we removed the cushion and made it more toy chest like, it was a hit.


 
Archie is GORGEOUS! Love the new bed with his name on it!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I just splurged on a new bed for Maximus. I mean I splurged!
I bought a buddy bed. I passed on the heater for now. I'm thinking I may go back for it. 
http://www.buddybeds.com/orthopedic_dog_beds_s/SHOP/Shop+for+Buddy+Beds+&+More


My reasoning.....Maximus is 8 years old and needs better support. His current bed in my office is lumpy..... poor baby.

Here is a photo I took of Maximus yesterday on his chaise lounge.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, Maximus looks so regal on the chaise.  He definitely deserves the splurge.  Can't wait to see a pic of him all cozied up on.  It's so easy to spoil boxers.  They are so loving and appreciative, but sometimes I think I enjoy getting Archie things more than he enjoys his loot (although he loves toys more than any other dog we've had).

In Archie news, we dropped him off at 7:30.  They were doing the blood test and said they would call soon if it they found something in the blood test which would prevent them from doing the surgery and later in the morning/early afternoon if everything proceeded normally.  Well, we got a call at 9:30 and when I saw it was the vet my heart dropped.  I knew something was wrong.  Thank goodness I was wrong.  He was already resting comfortably in post op.  Can't wait to pick him up in an hour.  The house feels so empty without my lil guy.


----------



## Voodoo

boxermomof2 said:


> I just splurged on a new bed for Maximus. I mean I splurged!
> I bought a buddy bed. I passed on the heater for now. I'm thinking I may go back for it.
> http://www.buddybeds.com/orthopedic_dog_beds_s/SHOP/Shop+for+Buddy+Beds+&+More
> 
> 
> My reasoning.....Maximus is 8 years old and needs better support. His current bed in my office is lumpy..... poor baby.
> 
> Here is a photo I took of Maximus yesterday on his chaise lounge.


 
OMG I wanna kiss him all over his face!


----------



## Voodoo

whinnielovesbag said:


> Awww, Maximus looks so regal on the chaise. He definitely deserves the splurge. Can't wait to see a pic of him all cozied up on. It's so easy to spoil boxers. They are so loving and appreciative, but sometimes I think I enjoy getting Archie things more than he enjoys his loot (although he loves toys more than any other dog we've had).
> 
> In Archie news, we dropped him off at 7:30. They were doing the blood test and said they would call soon if it they found something in the blood test which would prevent them from doing the surgery and later in the morning/early afternoon if everything proceeded normally. Well, we got a call at 9:30 and when I saw it was the vet my heart dropped. I knew something was wrong. Thank goodness I was wrong. He was already resting comfortably in post op. Can't wait to pick him up in an hour. The house feels so empty without my lil guy.


 
I'm so glad to hear he's doing well!!!  He'll need some cheese as soon as he gets home


----------



## Voodoo

In Duke news.......this morning before I left for the office (I get to work by 7 a.m...so I leave the house no later than 6 a.m.....) I went into DD's room to get her heading toward awake so she won't be late for school and when I pushed her door open and tried to start waking her Duke let out a huge sigh that was clearly annoyed....I couldn't help it, I laughed out loud (which made DD sigh hahaha)...anyway...BAD me for waking Duke this morning.


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm glad it's all over for Archie. Report back to us! I want an update.

LOL about Duke. 
Mom, how could you disturb their perfect slumber?!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh I want to come visit Maximus!!!  He is such a handsome boxer dog!!!

And I also want to rub Archie's ears...and Duke has inspired me!  Windsor got his first taste of cheese the other day!!!  

OH I LOVE IT!!!

Boxermom and other boxer mommies...how's your boxer world?!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie is home and recovered a little too quickly.   The vet was shocked how Archie rebounded.  Two seconds after we got in the door last night, he was trying to jump around and counter cruise.  Poor little boy doesn't know how to follow doctor's orders and take easy.  After some treats, some kibble, and a new toy, he finally got snuggly.  Archie with his new love, Lucy the Bunny:  






I think it was harder on me.  Boy, this puppy has energy.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Maximus looks very regal! I love it! He deserves a new bed!

Ooooh Archie come play with me!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm so happy Archie is doing fine. I know what you mean about the energy. It was the same for us when Maximus had the surgery.
Can I tell you that Archie melts my heart?  He is so precious!!!!  I love his bunny. Give him a big smooch from me.


----------



## Voodoo

Glad Archie came thru w/ flying colors!!!

And Sunny....he'll want cheese all the time! Duke could eat it til he's ill haha


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

I am so happy to hear Archie is doing well post op, and that new bed is fantastic! he looks cozy i want to snuggle up in there with him.
After 2 months of trying to keep Jazz off the couch I dinally gave in on Christmas  day. She wore me down by gazing at me lovingly with that "Mom, how long is it gonna take you to realize I belong on the couch with you" look and it was Christmas. So she has been happily taking up half the couch ever since. (of course I am happier to having her soft furry head in my lap)       
Maximus looks like a king on his throne, so handsome, like a distinguished gentleman, I love that pic!
And Duke lol! I think Boxers are the most verbal and expressive of all breeds. One of my favorite traits. Jazz lets us know every time she disagrees with us!
Either with a long tongue roll with cheeks puffed out like pillows or with a paw and the knee a head cock and a grunt, she always gives us her 2 cents and loves to have the last word. 
She is so funny and do we have the only boxer that tucks tail and runs full speed laps around tables, furniture, entire rooms until she is exhausted and finally attacks a toy to relax with?
This makes my son (and all of us) laugh until it hurts some times.
Oh and her relationship with my 3yr old son is now fantastic! Since she is a little older, she is now more gentle when they play and they are a perfect pair as a result!  
-That 1st pic- She looks like a possessed pooch lol, that was during the big storm here in the north east a few weeks back.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ OMGGG!! 
Look at those sad puppy boxer eyes!! EEK!! Can I come over to play???


----------



## boxermomof2

Jazz is completely adorable!!!
I love that face. I would like to cozy on the couch with that little face too.


----------



## Voodoo




----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

ahhh.....love yr dog


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, Jazz is adorable all sunggled up.  There is nothing better than a cuddly boxer, especially a cuddly boxer puppy.


----------



## boxermom

Love Maximus's new bed. He is a very regal-looking boy.

Yay for Archie feeling good already. You did the dog world a good deed by neutering him. Many people aren't very responsible.

Jazz is adorable on the sofa. She's looking at you like how can you be so mean to me, Mom??? Love seeing her all covered up and cozy.  They make you think they have no place to lay, even though there are multiple beds for them. I think Sabo has at least 5 different approved sleeping spots besides the floor.

Sabo's anxiety has been increasing again. He was doing so well and the past couple weeks it's been escalating. He gets a prescription (Clomipramine) along with a natural supplement in a modest dose (Quiet Moments). Maybe the last bottle of the QM tablets are defective because when we cut them in half they almost crumble to bits, like they have absorbed moisture or something. The co. we ordered them from is sending out some fresh ones, but in the meantime vet said to give him a little valium to take the edge off.  He's been pacing constantly and whining--very OCD, poor guy. We've given him so many walks and romps with his dog friends!  But when he comes in  he immediately starts the pacing/whining all over. We're exhausted!  At least he sleeps at night. I swear it's like having a toddler in the house.


----------



## Voodoo

Awwwwww poor Sabo!!!!! Hug him for me!! (Maybe that co should send you and Hubby some Red Bull to help you keep up w/ Sabo )


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Awe poor Sabo! Does anything like a favorite toy or perhaps an all natural dog bone help? I am thinking since dogs love the taste of those natural chews or bones he may be able to concentrate on that and it could ease his anxiety? We give Jazzmine moo tubes. They are all natural, inexpensive and last for a good while. We only let her have it a couple hours a day but when we do, it's all she focuses on and she loves it. Hope this helps, I do't like rawhide bc they have been know to choke doggies, but I am thinkind a nice flavorful chew would help if you give it to him when he starts hitting that most stressful time in his day. Good Luck! Hope he is feeling better soon! 

Oh and thank you everyone for your comments on our little Jazz girl!We adore her!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo has never been like our other Boxers who would work on a chew toy or play with a squeaky toy for a long time. Very short attention span. I have a bone that I put some peanut butter in the larger end and he'll spend time working to get the treat out, but that's about it.

I called the co. where I ordered the calming supplement from and they are giving me credit for my last order and shipping fresh bottles out on Monday.

Thanks!  I feel bad for him--he isn't comfortable when he can't settle down at all.


----------



## boxermomof2

Poor Sabo.
I'm sorry to read this boxermom. It's gotta be tough on everyone. 
I hope the supplements get to you soon. They should send them overnight to you just for the hassle.


----------



## LSnyder

Ladies I haven't posted a new picture of the pups for a  while

Daphnie and her warm towel.    She overloads me with her cuteness all of the time.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OOo!! A warm towel after a nice bath!! ADORABLE - I LOVE IT!!


----------



## boxermom

Daphnie is so cute, LS. I think they like being wrapped in a towel like that.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Here's a new up close shot of Windsor da Dog!


----------



## boxermomof2

Awe, Daphnie looks so precious in pink. 

I love the close-up of Winsor! Makes me want to kiss the computer monitor!

Update on the Buddy Bed I ordered for Maximus.....the owner of the company called me Saturday to tell me that they were behind in shipping. Apparently, Oprah mentioned Buddy Bed on one of her shows. She said it is the only bed she will buy for her dogs. So now the company is swamped with orders! LOL
I swear, I haven't watched Oprah in months! :weird:Anyway, I thought it was nice of the owner to call me. She asked me about my boy and wanted to know his name. She said she would ship his bed with lots of love this Thursday. 
I love great customer service!


----------



## cascratchfever

Poor Sabo!  I hope he gets his meds soon, I didn't know Boxers could have OCD type disorders!  Is he calm when he's on medicine or does it just dull the symptoms a little?

Daphne looks so comfy in her towel, I remember Daisy letting me snuggle her in a towel after baths when she was really little.  So precious.  Now she runs around like a maniac after a bath lol.

Windsor is so handsome!

Daisy's peeing in the house is getting out of control, I'm not sure if she really CAN'T hold it or if she's just doing it because she wants to.  She's been in diapers at night time for a long time now but she's in diapers during the day now too.  I made her a new diaper this weekend.  The outside is waterproof, not plasticy at all though.  It's the same material used for modern cloth diapers, the inside is flannel. I stuff it with a Poise disposable pad or more recently, with a prefold diaper (the old timey cloth diapers).  I had to look for more alternatives becuase she can soak through a poise pad and leak on the floor.  We'll see how she does with a cloth diaper pad on the inside.

Does she look embarrased??  Poor thing!  lol. She's actually excited to put on her diaper, she doesn't mind at all.


----------



## boxermomof2

Awwwww, Daisy has the sweetest face!
How old is she?  Is peeing in the house a fairly new behavior?


----------



## cascratchfever

boxermomof2 said:


> Awwwww, Daisy has the sweetest face!
> How old is she? Is peeing in the house a fairly new behavior?


 
Thank you  Daisy is 4, almost 5. She started peeing in the house after a seizure she had in 2008.  At first the pee would just kinda leak out while she was sleeping but now she full on squats and pees inside.  In 2008, the vet said that she was in kidney failure and there wasn't much else he could tell us.  The only symptom she shows though is the peeing and the excessive drinking.  Other than that, she's healthy!  The increased peeing does worry me a little bit though.


----------



## boxermomof2

cascratchfever said:


> Thank you  Daisy is 4, almost 5. She started peeing in the house after a seizure she had in 2008.  At first the pee would just kinda leak out while she was sleeping but now she full on squats and pees inside.  In 2008, the vet said that she was in kidney failure and there wasn't much else he could tell us.  The only symptom she shows though is the peeing and the excessive drinking.  Other than that, she's healthy!  The increased peeing does worry me a little bit though.




Oh, I understand.
I wondered if she was older and getting confused. Some dogs can develop senility and sort of get confused about going outside.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG Daphne looks so cute! 

Rocky's only 2 and he used to pee a lot in the garage too (when we let them hang and play there). I think it might have to do more with the excessive drinking (I would hope for that). Now I watch how much water he's going to drink and when he does I usually just let him run outside after about 2 hours or so. Bindi can hold it longer but I let them both out just in case.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Poor Dapne my goodness in her little briches. I am just curious (not to worry you) but has she ever been tested for diabetes? The very first sign of diabetes is excess drinking and peeing. I also know it can lead to kidney problems etc, I am just hoping that something wasn't missed by the vet, another reason i ask is extreme blood sugars can lead to seizures as well.I am only trying to help not scare you or anything its just the list of symptoms that makes me ask and of course I want all our boxer babies to be as healthy as they can!

I hope Sabo get the medicine he needs so he can relax poor guy.

The pics or Windsor and Daphne are adorable!


----------



## cascratchfever

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Poor Dapne my goodness in her little briches. I am just curious (not to worry you) but has she ever been tested for diabetes? The very first sign of diabetes is excess drinking and peeing. I also know it can lead to kidney problems etc, I am just hoping that something wasn't missed by the vet, another reason i ask is extreme blood sugars can lead to seizures as well.I am only trying to help not scare you or anything its just the list of symptoms that makes me ask and of course I want all our boxer babies to be as healthy as they can!
> 
> I hope Sabo get the medicine he needs so he can relax poor guy.
> 
> The pics or Windsor and Daphne are adorable!


 
Oh no, it doesnt' scare me at all   We've been through all the tests with Daisy, the only thing found was increased kidney enzymes which led the vet to diagnose her with kidney failure.  He did an ultrasound and couldn't even find her kidneys so she might have really small ones (I can't remember what the birth defect is called but I think Pat may have had a Boxer a long time ago with that problem).  We've talked to another specialist about Daisy and she kinda baffled him.  He couldn't pinpoint one specific thing that may cause seizure, white blood cells in her urine, excessive drinking and incontinence.  We eventually just stopped trying to figure out what was wrong and just enjoy whatever tiem we've got with her.  She may just suprise everyone and live a normal life span, she certainly doesn't seem sick.  

I'm sure I've forgotten exactly what the vet told us way back then, it's somewhere in this thread I'm just too lazy to go find it lol.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Yay!!!!  I love logging on seeing new boxer pictures.  They are all so adorable.  I've said it before and I probably sound like a broken record but I love a snuggly boxer.  Daphne looks soooo comfy and snugglyy.  I love it!  

Windsor is so handsome.  How big is he now?  I keep expecting Archie's growth to taper off a little bit but he keeps growing so much.

And awww....Daisy.  She looks so exasperated...I love it!  Poor baby that she has to deal with kidney issues, but she looks like such a happy and healthy girl.  Glad it is not interfering too much with her life.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

And because I can't help showing off my lil man.  Here's a new Archie picture.  He was watching his Dad shovel snow.  I couldn't believe how big he looked.


----------



## boxermom

Windsor is looking more mature, Sunny!  He's so handsome.

Archie is growing too! He looks really interested in the shoveling.

cas, our first Boxer (as a couple) had the kidney problem you described and she couldn't hold the urine either. I hope Daisy lives much longer, even though it's work for you.

Sabo's meds help him be almost normal compared to our other boxers. He's still more antsy, excitable over any sound, and shorter attention span than all our previous Boxers, but we can live with it. When he's pacing (he has a route that he follows in the house--that's the OCD part, it's the same over and over) he seems very uncomfortable. An email with shipping notice came today so I hope the fresh supplement comes by Wednesday, maybe.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Poor Sabo.  I hope his supplements come quickly and do the trick.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

archie a big n handsome dog....hope sabo get  meds soon


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Oh my goodness I feel so bad for poor Sabo. 
Archie WOW he is huge! I love it! Do you mind me asking which food you feed him? Jazzmine is still ot the thin side so maybe another change would do the trick. I just hate to do that to her.
Awe my heart goes out to daisy, I am sure doggie diapers aren't the highlight of her day. I hope she lives a long healthy life!


----------



## boxermomof2

It's hard to believe Archie is growing up. He looks like a big boy in that picture! 

I'm trying to convince DH our boy needs a treadmill. We have extreme temperatures in our neck of the woods. It's been too cold to go for long walks. 
I could ride my elliptical while Maximus walks the treadmill. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1AIdeSEo5w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## boxermomof2

Thunder shirt

Someone posted this on the boxer forum. 

http://www.thundershirt.com/


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thunder shirt
> 
> Someone posted this on the boxer forum.
> 
> http://www.thundershirt.com/


 
I don't know if those work, but a couple of our dogs hated fireworks and it would've been good for them.  The crazy thing about Sabo is with all his anxiety, t-storms and fireworks don't bother him too much.  One of our dogs was terrified of storms and wanted to be in a closet where it wasn't so loud, I guess.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I don't know if those work, but a couple of our dogs hated fireworks and it would've been good for them.  The crazy thing about Sabo is with all his anxiety, t-storms and fireworks don't bother him too much.  One of our dogs was terrified of storms and wanted to be in a closet where it wasn't so loud, I guess.



Mercedes was always a nervous nelly. I don't know why. Thunderstorms were not a big deal but small enclosed spaces put her into a panic mode. Forget about crating! I could never get her into a crate.  She hated to be in rooms with the door closed too. She would pace back and forth with me in the room next to her.
I stressed when I had to leave her at the vet's office knowing they were going to stuff her into a kennel. I always ask the vet to give her relaxing drugs. I told him that I would pay extra for the good stuff.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I'm glad that Bindi and Rocky aren't scared of thunderstorms or fireworks (but I don't think I ever had them near fireworks). But DH does a lot of house work and he's always using loud tools and it doesn't bother them.


----------



## boxermom

When we lived outside of town up north, our neighbor to the back was a retired army munitions expert, and he loved to shoot a small cannon towards his "back 40" land. Our Boxer, Duffy, grew up with that nearby and never flinched when it went off. It would rattle pictures on the walls, it was so loud!! So nothing much bothered that dog.

Good news:  the fresh Quiet Moments tablets for Sabo came today and I'm hoping we'll see a calmer dog in the next day or two. I took him to the park where we encountered another dog and he went nuts. He pulled so hard I thought he would get loose. He's not normally like that. Wish I'd had the prong collar on him. So he definitely needs some help calming down.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So Boxermom will you give a pill everyday? Or whenever your going outside?


----------



## cascratchfever

I hope the pills start working for Sabo soon!  Poor guy


----------



## boxermom

BagsR, Sabo gets 2 clomipramine capsules a day(they are prescription) along with 1/2 tablet of Quiet Moments am and pm, daily. The QM tablets are a combo of  chamomile, passion flower, thiamine, L-tryptophan, and ginger.

Thanks, cas. We do too! Once he gets everything at a good level in his body again, he should feel better and not be so anxious.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thinking of Sabo and hoping he is starting to feel better.


----------



## boxermom

^^^thank you! Your avatar makes me smile


----------



## boxermomof2

Been thinking of Sabo, hoping he finds some relief. Keep us posted boxermom!


----------



## boxermom

^^Sabo is improving. We haven't seen the constant pacing routine, so I'm encouraged that the fresh supplement tablets are beginning to help.  I walked him a looong time this morning to try and tire him out. Don't know about him, but I'm tired!


----------



## Voodoo

Glad to hear Sabo is doing better!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermom- Glad to hear Sabo's improving.  

In Archie-land, we weighed him this weekend and he is now exactly 50 lbs.  What happened to me lil man that was 10 lbs and could be held with one hand?  As adorable as baby Archie was, he is so much fun now.


----------



## LSnyder

Cuteness Overload!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Great to hear Sabo's feeling better!

OMG, Archie is getting cuter by the day! That face!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

*EEEK!!!!!!*

Way overload on the cuteness picture! Look at the face!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Aww, thanks.  We are so smitten with him.  He is angel 90% of the time but boy when he is bad he is very very very naughty.  Which brings me to some questions....

We are enrolled in the next session of advanced training and I have a message into our trainer, but we are facing some behavior problems.  Any advice is much appreciated.  The biggest problem is counter cruising.  Now that he is getting taller, he can reach almost anything on the counters, in the sink and on the stove top.  When he does this, we sternly tell him "No" and pull him down.  This does nothing to dissuade him from hopping right back up and doing it again.  I am super concerned because he especially loves to do it when I am cooking and I don't want him to get burned.   Any advice or tactics on what worked for you?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Voodoo

Awwwwww Archie!!!!!!!!! I want to squeeze him!!!!

One of DD's friends took our advice and their family rescued a Boxer  His name is Bentley and he is settling into his forever home. I hear he's a shy, very underweight young man :cry: But he's spent the day w/ DD and her friend and their family and he is starting to come around w/ some Boxer-traits we all know and love....like the folding himself in half!! I will take pics tonight!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

whinnielovesbag said:


> Aww, thanks. We are so smitten with him. He is angel 90% of the time but boy when he is bad he is very very very naughty. Which brings me to some questions....
> 
> We are enrolled in the next session of advanced training and I have a message into our trainer, but we are facing some behavior problems. Any advice is much appreciated. The biggest problem is counter cruising. Now that he is getting taller, he can reach almost anything on the counters, in the sink and on the stove top. When he does this, we sternly tell him "No" and pull him down. This does nothing to dissuade him from hopping right back up and doing it again. I am super concerned because he especially loves to do it when I am cooking and I don't want him to get burned. Any advice or tactics on what worked for you?
> 
> Thanks so much!


 
I don't know what your thoughts are about removing him from the kitchen while you are cooking, but we got a baby gate that opens like a door (instead of having to climb over!) and we just close Windsor out while we cook or eat.  It actually works great because we can close him IN the kitchen that way when we have company!  He can still see us he just can't jump on the whole loot of visitors that we have!  We let him out to visit once he calms down but it works so good for us!  Best of luck honey!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo said:


> Awwwwww Archie!!!!!!!!! I want to squeeze him!!!!
> 
> One of DD's friends took our advice and their family rescued a Boxer  His name is Bentley and he is settling into his forever home. I hear he's a shy, very underweight young man :cry: But he's spent the day w/ DD and her friend and their family and he is starting to come around w/ some Boxer-traits we all know and love....like the folding himself in half!! I will take pics tonight!


 
OH YAY!!!!  I can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks, Sunny.  I should have clarified.  I do take him out of the room now if I am cooking and the SO isn't home to run interference.  I just wish we could find something to help him learn not to counter cruise.  How's Mr Windsor doing?

Voodoo, can't wait to see pictures of lil Bentley.  I'm sure with all the love and attention he is going to get, he'll soon be revealing his loving, bouncy boxer tendencies.


----------



## LSnyder

When you tell him no, do you give him a treat?  I know that Hemi will do whatever you tell him for a treat.  If he sees one he will sit down and pull out those pretty big brown dog eyes.  Gets me everytime!  Just keep a few in your pocket while you are cooking and noone can run "interferance".  If that doesn't work, I don't know what you will do.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

And don't forget sister, Archie is just a puppie!!!   I am not worried that he'll figure out the rules soon enough!

Windsor da dog is great!!!  He LOVES the baby; he will rest his head on the edge of her vibrating chair, or he'll tuck his head underneath!  I am not sure if he loves her or the vibration better!


----------



## boxermom

Love Archie's photo! They grow so quickly, don't they? 50 # and he's not full-grown yet.

Sabo was a counter-surfer, the kitchen, the bedroom, the tables in the living room--he had terrible habits when we got him. The trainer said to put a treat within reach on the countertop, nightstand, whatever surface he was doing it. Then with the training collar and leash hooked to him she kind of let him roam till he tried to get up and reach the treat on the counter. She would give the leash a quick snap to pull him down and say "NO" sharply. We continued this in the MBR, LR, and kitchen for several days and he quit doing it. Of course he was already about 2 yrs old.  The sad part is he already had scratched up our bedroom set trying to reach anything he could find to chew on.

I'm sure there is more than one good method for stopping the behavior. Good luck!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, I bet Windsor loves the baby most and the vibrations are just an added bonus.  I hope you have many pictures of that!!!!

Hopefully, treats will be distracting enough until he grows up a lil and realizes there is no need for self service at the counter.  After having a terrier who helped herself to 4 frozen lamb chops (digested bone and all), a pound of red twizzlers and a single slice of angel food cake (helped herself to just a slice from the entire cake), I want to nip this in the bud before we have an issue.  Thank goodness he is so cute


----------



## boxermom

whinnielovesbag said:


> Awww, I bet Windsor loves the baby most and the vibrations are just an added bonus. I hope you have many pictures of that!!!!
> 
> Hopefully, treats will be distracting enough until he grows up a lil and realizes there is no need for self service at the counter. After having a terrier who helped herself to 4 frozen lamb chops (digested bone and all), a pound of red twizzlers and a single slice of angel food cake (helped herself to just a slice from the entire cake), I want to nip this in the bud before we have an issue. Thank goodness he is so cute


 
OMG! That is some amazing food snitching! How sick was she? I've never had anything like that happen. One dog ate from a casserole that was sitting on the counter ready to go in the oven. After that we always called it Heidi's casserole, after the dog.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Maeve, the food stealing terrier, had a delicate stomach but surprisingly the Twizzlers were the only one to have an ill effect on her.  The vet told as long as she was acting "normal" to just let them pass.  I'll spare you the details and leave it with I have never been more disgusted in my life.


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus is my counter surfer. 
Our teacher at obedience school taught us to rig a tempting treat to a string with a soda can containing loose change attached. When the dog pulls the treat down the can comes down making lots of noise- scaring the fellow into never counter surfing again.
It sounds good in theory, but I could never do that. I'm too much of a softy and I hate the idea of scaring my baby. 
All I do is make sure nothing sits on the counter when I'm not home to supervise. I remove the knobs off my gas stove top too. 

When I'm home, Maximus listens but if I leave a holiday roast on the counter and no one is looking:wondering......Maximus will grab it! He can too, because he is a very tall boxer.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh how I love to hear all of your boxer stories!  I read them then give Windsor a boxer love hug...for all of our boxers!

The things I love about Windsor:

His whine.  I LOVE his "play with me, love me" whine.  
His eyes.  He can do things with his eyes that no man can! 
His paws.  His paws are so big and human-like.  I LOVE how he holds things!
Boxer ears IN GENERAL.  I saw a baby boxer with ears 9 times too big for his head and OMG...so freaking cute!!!
Boxer TAILS!  I like how they look clipped.  Just a nub! 
Windsors color.  The day we met Windsor I said he HAD to have white on his face.  He was the only one left, and he didn't have the white like Archie has.  He came home anyway!   NOW...he looks JUST like his Mom!!!
Windsors boxer family.  I freaking LOVE that he gets to see his Mom, Dad, Grandpa and Sister every once in a while!  How cool is that!!!!
I love it when Windsor is happy to see me!  His bean is incredible.
His smell.  I love how Windsor smells!

I could go on and on...how about you girls?!  What do you just LOVE about your boxers?!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks, ladies for the advice.  I know we'll eventually get the counter cruising figured out or at least manageable.  In the meantime, I'll continue to watch a him like a hawk and save him from himself.  

Good topic, Sunny.  Here's my list of what I love about Archie and more specifically boxers:

I agree with Sunny on the smell factor.  Especially, if he has been sleeping and is so warm and cuddly.  Also, he's lil pink cheeks when we sleeps hard.

His big ole eyes.  Even when he is naughty, I just melt when he looks up at me with them.

Archie loves to love.  He kisses back when you give him a smooch, puts his paw on my hand when we are cuddling, and if I'm laying on the couch, he'll jump up and snuggle in with his head on my chest.  

How he loves his toys.  We've never had a dog who plays so much with toys.  It's so fun to watch him romp around with them.  He'll play by himself but loves to play fetch too.  When he comes downstairs in the morning, he checks on all his toys and touches them before he'll start playing.

His whiskers delight me.  On his white patches of fur, they are black and vice versa on the black side.

He is such a happy lil man.  Even with his tummy problems and when he had the big surgery, he bounced back and was always so happy.  The vet was amazed how quickly he bounced back.

I could go on and on but here are some of the high points on Mr. Archie.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh the kisses are the best!  I LOVE to kiss Windsor!


----------



## LSnyder

LOL ladies I just have to tell you that the Hubby and I went to PetSmart today.  Daphnie and Hemi's old squeeky toy became unsqueeky today   bummer!

Well anyways we went, found a NEW (even better) squeeky toy.  Brought it home, put it on the counter then got them out of their rooms.  I never even squeeked it, Hemi went over to the counter, looked up, sat down, then looked at me like "mom, I know you bought me something, I need it!".  

They LOVE the new toy, Hemi wore himself out playing keep away from Daphnie.  I am glad that I can take the toy away from either of them and they don't snap or bark in opposition.  When they get to into the game and become very possessive.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor LOVES squeeky toys!!!  The easier to make noise and the louder they are the better!  Its cute!


----------



## boxermomof2

Mercedes was my toy lover. I seriously loved shopping for toys for her. My quest was to find her the most interesting balls. She loved playing with balls. She loved every toy I bought her....some of them to death! Hiding Christmas presents from her was always a challenge. The girl could sniff out new toys like crazy! :busted Her passion for toys made us laugh so many times. 

Maximus is a different kind of boxer. He has always been low energy and laid back. He will zoom the yard, but he loves to sit and cuddle more than anything.  He has never destroyed a toy that I can remember. He will play with things but not with the same passion as Mercedes. 


I have an announcement.......we just placed a deposit on our newest family member. The breeding is planned this spring which would mean we would accept our new family member into our pack around June/July.
It's not a boxer, but in the same family. My DH has wanted a bullmastiff for a very long time and since they possess many of the same qualities of a boxer ( lower energy level), so I agreed. I'm nervous(a dog with a tail!), my DH is unbelievably excited. 

Here is a photo of the father to be with one of his pups.


----------



## LSnyder

Congrats on the new family member!!! Bullmastiffs are some very loyal, respectable, and loveable dogs.  My sister's great dane had a best friend who was a bullmastiff, it was a very regal dog (all black) but very intimidating as well.  As if her Dane wasnt!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermomof2- I'm so happy to hear about your new addition.  Congrats!!!  That picture is way too cute.


----------



## Cates

boxermom said:


> *Izz*--I love Maggie's pink and spotted nose!  it's so cute!
> 
> *Voodoo*--who would starve a beautiful dog like Duke?!  He won the lottery when you adopted him!
> 
> *Cates*--where in Wilmington do you live? I live outside of Southport and go into Wilmington frequently.  Most of our doctors are there plus any real shopping is there.  We're only about 45 min. apart!



^^I just finally saw this boxermom!  I would have told you sooner!  Right now we live in the Porter's Neck area (northeast of town).  But, we just decided that we're moving today--we found the most perfect house to rent right near Wrightsville Beach.  We're moving in April--we'll be on the last road to the left right before you go over the bridge to Harbor Island


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Okay, what do you feed ARCHIE? he is huge and our little lady is still thin, we are trying her on a different brand of food now we just started the transition from Orijen to Taste of the wild. They both have great reviews overall but I haven't found exactly what will encourage her to devour a bowl . So we are trying..
Oh My GOODNESS that pic is freakin ADORABLE! 
We got Jazz 2 new toys (we are getting ready for our 1st long road trip with her so to ease her anxiety TOYS!). So we got her an all natural deer antler (they shed every yr) and she loves it! But we got her this toy its a stuffed animal (very durable) that you puy=t used water bottles in. I loved the idea of giving her the empty bottles we will accumulate during the trip to play with and this keeps it safe, cuts down on the noise, and she absolutely loves. It literally replaced her favorite toy, (rubber chicken) overnight! She is big into her toys she will lean against us and play keep away or put her toy into our hands until we take it and throw it for her.  She loves her toys, and unfortunately our sons too  So anyway heres a couple new pics playing with her recycled water bottle toy and chillin on the couch. Hope all the great boxer families are doing well!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie had the same cow with the water bottle.  Moo Cow lived a good four months but started to slowly lose limbs.  Finally, she died in a tragic decapitation accident.  Archie tends to hurt the ones he loves most 

I'm amazed how rapidly Archie has been growing even despite his food allergy issues.  Of course he has never not cleaned his bowl.  We give him Natural Balance Duck and Potato.  He's allergic to rice, and this food has a very limited number of ingredients.  He also gets their treats and wet noses treats, both which are rice free.  He is turning out to be all muscle.


----------



## LSnyder

Jazz looks like she is built like Daphnie.  We have always gotten she is sooo skinny remarks.  Dont' you feed her?  Turns out she just has a HIGH matabolism, she eats like a hog!!!


----------



## boxermom

LOVE the puppy photos! It's so cute when they put their rear ends in the air and concentrate on what's between their front paws.

*Bmomof2*, congrats on your future furbaby. I was going to say little guy, but he/she won't be little for long. They seem very sweet.

*Cates*, I haven't been in Porter's Neck, but I know where it is, and Wrightsville Beach.  That's a really nice area.


----------



## LSnyder

Well. . . We have been at the vet almost the entire day today  on a Sun.  We tried to cut Daphnie's nails (usually a fight, but we get it done).  Turns out on the 6th nail she lunged her foot forward while DH was cutting it.  He noticed that it was bleeding A LOT!!!!  We got a towel to wipe off the blood and see how bad it was.  1/2 her toe nail was gone!!!!  I got onto the internet and looked and found to use a paste of Baking Soda and water.  We tried it,  but it was bleeding to much to stick.  I decided to call my vet but they are only open between 5p and 6p on Sundays, this was at noon.  I then called PetSmart and found out that Banfield was open.  They wanted to see her immediately.  She stopped bleeding.

We got her rounded up and drove across the city to get her seen.  Turns out my mom and dad were taking their pup to a check-up.  What a meeting, Daphnie's toe started to bleed again and got it EVERYWHERE, looked like her injury was more than what it was.  We finally saw the Doc.  He decided to sedate her because the clot kept coming undone and she wasn't having the Silver Nitrate treatment because she was hurting to badly.  I felt sooo sorry for her, DH felt even worse.  Doc came back with a syringe of liquid, put it in her and then about 3 seconds later went limp.  I'll tell you my heart sank with looking at her.  She just fell down and layed there.  I can't see my babies hurt or like that.  He took her heart beat and thought he heard a murmur.  GREAT!!! Never heard it again in the exam so he kept her for a few hours.

Finally we are back home, she is completely out of it.  We keep checking her, making sure she is breating because we are both worried.  Her brother is being extremely good.  We left him in the house by himself and when we got home all he wanted was to  play play play play with his sister.  She didn't want anything to do with him, even snapped at him!!!

Her toe looks good but now we are just trying to keep her comfortable and sleeping her drugs off.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Poor Daphnie.  Hope she soon starts feeling more like herself.


----------



## boxermomof2

Poor Daphine.I hope her toe feels better real soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## LSnyder

haha she was the happiest, wiggliest, cutest boxer this morning.  Back to normal with a stub nail


----------



## boxermom

Thank goodness Daphnie is ok!  What a day for you guys. None of our dogs would let us trim their toenails--they would fight it like crazy. We let the vet do it since they were usually in for something every month or two. Sabo is pretty healthy so he gets it done when he gets bathed each month.  Between the 2 of us, we can't manage to clip the nails.  I can totally see how it woud happen. Tell your dh not to feel guilty!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww so much has happened!

First of all Boxermomof2 - That little Bull Mastiff puppy is adorable! Sometimes I think Rocky has a more bull mastiff in him than Boxer. His face is very square and the jowl (Sp?) isn't as curved as Bindi's. Plus his ears are very big (but so cute!). 

Archie's pics are adorable!! I can look at them all day!

Ah! I hate the nail bleeding with the 6th nail. It's happened to Bindi more than once and freaks me out every time. I usually have my vet trim them too.


----------



## boxermomof2

OMG, Jazz's pictures!!!  How adorable!!!

I'm so happy to hear Daphine is feeling better! 

*BagsRmyLife, *we always say Maximus has more mastiff traits than boxer. He has very strong guarding instincts and is extremely laid back. Very low energy for a boxer. At 18 months of age, his energy level took a dive. It scared us to death. We took him for heart ultra sound, holter testing, and thyroid tests to make sure he didn't have something making him so lazy. All his test came back with flying colors. The cardiologist said that his lower energy level was just his temperament.


Here is a photo my son took of Maximus- goofing around. I bought Maximus a webkinz opossum for Christmas, my son sat it on his head to take the picture. This is proof he doesn't tear his toys apart. He carries them around, tosses them, and that's about it.  Mercedes would had had the stuffings out, eyes missing, and one or two legs missing.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder said:


> haha she was the happiest, wiggliest, cutest boxer this morning. Back to normal with a stub nail


 
Oh SO happy to hear!!!  I just read your previous post and wanted to cry!!!

Happy to hear that all is well!!!


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, I missed the part about it being the 6th nail. Is that what they call the dew claws? All our dogs have had them removed before we even got the dogs. Anyway, I'm glad Daphnie is back to her goofy Boxer self.

*boxermomof2*, Maximus is so handsome!  However did DS get him to sit still enough to take that photo??? Sabo doesn't rip up his stuffed toys either. Our son's dog (mixed breed) makes it her business to get the stuffing out right away.


----------



## LSnyder

haha.  My puppy doesn't have weird freaky huge amounts of toes!!!  She had her dew claws removed.  It was the 6th physical nail that was cut, 3 on one foot and the 3rd on the other.  Don't know how dh figured that one out!.  Thanks you guys for the concern, glad everyone is doing good.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermomof2- I can't stop looking at the pic of Maximus.  It absolutely cracks me up.

Glad Daphnie and family have recovered well!!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

whinnielovesbags-that avatar is adorable!
Lsnyder-so happy to hear she is happy healthy and back to normal.

And that phot of Maximus looks like it sums up the description of his personality perfectly, I love that pic!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> *boxermomof2*, Maximus is so handsome!  However did DS get him to sit still enough to take that photo???



LOL! My son's GF was helping son take the photo and she was amazed how Maximus poses for the camera. All I can say is he has had a gazillion photos taken and that might have something to do with it. Maximus is a very cool character in general. I should have named him Chester Cheetah....too cool to fool! 
The photo reminds me that I need get out the vitamin e capsules for his nose.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

That pictures of Maximus is FAB!! So serious but so playful!! Rocky's personality is very much so like that. He's fairly laid bag and he doesn't rip his toys either but he'll get really excited and do the boxer curl when we're going near the door. He's very calm and cool if people come near or want to see him (and he's 2 and half) while Bindi will lick your face even if your 6'2". He's a gentleman  

Bindi has ripped up every stuffed toy she's come in contact with and about 6 beds....ush:


----------



## whinnielovesbag

I saw this picture I took last night and couldn't believe it.  Who's this giant puppy?


----------



## boxermomof2

Archie is so handsome! Do you ever look at him and just think about how perfect he is? He has the most beautiful face. The pink blended in the white, and black in all the most wonderful places. I love looking at his face.


----------



## boxermom

Archie looks like he has long legs--I'll bet he'll be a tall Boxer. Love that look on his face--who is interrupting my naptime???

Maximus is extremely handsome--I love all the quirky-looking boxers we've had but I appreciate a really handsome one too, and he looks like he could be a book cover about Boxers.  

We had one adopted senior boy who would pose when he knew he was being complimented. He could tell somehow that people were telling him how good-looking he was, and he would stand or sit in the best poses!  If I'd known how short a time he was going to live, I'd have taken a ton more photos, but we just enjoyed being with him and didn't think about getting a camera.  Now that I think aout it, I should keep a camera out and close at hand.  Is that wat you guys do?

haha, bagsr---Bindi sounds like my *granddog*, Chelsey, who is mostly hound. So far there isn't anything she can't chew through. We just know that any toy will last about 5 minutes, even the ones made for tough chewers.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Archie's in the in-between phase! He's not a puppy but he's not fully grown. 

OMG Boxermom I can't tell you how insane Bindi is. You know when she was a little puppy she could play with the stuff toys and I even used to wash them when they got dirty!! Now they don't last longer than a day. Every time I bought a new bed I used to cringe at turning on the light and seeing both of them in crate in mountains of stuffing. Now I just gave them a rug to lay on in the crate. Poor Rocky has to loose out a soft compfy because Bindi can't behave with anything stuffed.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks for indulging my need to show off my boy.  I'm still amazed how big Archie is when I look at this picture.  He looks so huge.  He still baby like in attitude and cuddliness but wowsers he takes up a ton more room.  He's only 7 months so I know he has more in him.  I can only imagine how huge he'll look when he chest bulks up.  I think he'll always look puppy like to me with his floppy ears. 

Boxermomof2: thanks so much for the compliments.  I think he is absolutely gorgeous but of course I'm a smidge biased.  The SO and I always joke that he should be a puppy supermodel because he is so beautiful.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh Archie is big like Windsor!!!   But his legs are a lot longer than Windsors!  I have a pic kind of like that too...let me see if I can go find it!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

In the meantime...


----------



## whinnielovesbag

SunnyFreckles said:


> In the meantime...



Aww, puppy feet and baby feet.  I don't know of anything that could be sweeter...


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Found it!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, Windsor looks so snuggly.  I can only imagine the fun and mischief Archie and Windsor could get into together.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Here are some of the more recent pics...


----------



## SunnyFreckles

And a comparison...


----------



## SunnyFreckles

^^^  LOL!!!

That's funny!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

whinnielovesbag said:


> Aww, puppy feet and baby feet. I don't know of anything that could be sweeter...


 
Thank you honey!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Love, love, love all the new Windsor pictures.  So adorable.  As much as I loved the itty bitty puppy stage, it feels good to see them grow up nice and healthy.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Awe Archie is just so adorable, I can't stand it! And the pictures of windsor, wow, he has grown up to be such a big guy! I love all the new pics of everyones babys'. Is it bad that lately I take more pics of my boxer than my kid?


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks boxermom. I told DH what you said about our boy.

I love Winsor's photos! He has the sweetest face. As you know, I have special place in my heart for classic, beautiful fawn boxers.


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*, thanks for posting all the pix of Windsor. What an adorable face he has, especially in the sleeping photos. I LOVE all the wrinkles on his muzzle.  He's grown so much.

I agree--baby feet and puppy paws--wonderful family.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

What a morning... so this morning I was making some coffee (we have a machine that you plug in a pitcher of milk and steams it into the cup).  I turn my back for a split second and turn around to see Archie drinking the steamed milk directly out of the spout.  What a goober....wish I could have gotten a pic of his goofiness.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

whinnielovesbag said:


> What a morning... so this morning I was making some coffee (we have a machine that you plug in a pitcher of milk and steams it into the cup). I turn my back for a split second and turn around to see Archie drinking the steamed milk directly out of the spout. What a goober....wish I could have gotten a pic of his goofiness.


 
Oh my gosh what a silly lil' guy!!!  I would have freaked tho!  Was it hot?  

I love Archies color!  I know I have said that before but he is so so so handsome!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

I know... Thank goodness it doesn't get too hot (ie. no where near Starbucks hot which always burns my tongue).  I called SO to tell him about what his son was up to, and he said "He probably thinks it is his mamma".  Smooth, huh?


----------



## SunnyFreckles

whinnielovesbag said:


> I know... Thank goodness it doesn't get too hot (ie. no where near Starbucks hot which always burns my tongue). I called SO to tell him about what his son was up to, and he said "He probably thinks it is his mamma". Smooth, huh?


 
Oh but WAIT!!!  HAHAHA!!!

Windsor DID that when he saw his real mom at Christmas!  She had just had another set of puppies and was nursing and sure enough he was heading to join the line!!!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Oh but WAIT!!! HAHAHA!!!
> 
> Windsor DID that when he saw his real mom at Christmas! She had just had another set of puppies and was nursing and sure enough he was heading to join the line!!!


 

That's so funny!  Good time memories for Windsor.  Mama was probably thinking, oh no you don't!  You're too old for this!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Sunny- the more I hear about Windsor the more he reminds me of Archie.  When we picked up Archie and were talking to the breeders, they sat Archie down near his mom and grandma.  His grandma was napping on her side and Archie went up to her to try to nurse even though she had nothing to offer him.  Grandma took a paw and batted him away as if to say "What are you doing, lil boy?".


----------



## SunnyFreckles

whinnielovesbag said:


> Sunny- the more I hear about Windsor the more he reminds me of Archie. When we picked up Archie and were talking to the breeders, they sat Archie down near his mom and grandma. His grandma was napping on her side and Archie went up to her to try to nurse even though she had nothing to offer him. Grandma took a paw and batted him away as if to say "What are you doing, lil boy?".


 
Oh how I would LOVE to get our dogs together!!!  I think that would be a freakin' riot!!!


----------



## Voodoo

LOVE the Windsor pics!!  He's grown up a lot!!


----------



## aaallabama

boxermomof2 said:


> Here is Mercedes on this very cold winter's morning. She has been like this since I fed her 2 hours ago. The girl is toasty!!!


^^ i've just been reading thru this thread & marveling at all the adorable, beautiful boxers...but then i came upon the story about boxermomof2 losing her beloved mercedes...i've got tears my eyes & i can feel your pain & i'm so very sorry for your loss...i lost my 1st bichon boy last x-mas & my world was shattered...he had a brain tumor too, along with kidney disease & a whole host of other problems...we were also hoping he'd go in his sleep, but one day he collapsed & couldn't get up & that's when i knew we'd need to help him over to rainbow bridge...i held him as he took his last breath too & cried like i've never cried before...when you wrote about how the day you got her & became her mother was one of the best days of your life, i know exactly what you mean...the day i went to pick my baby up from the breeder, he was running around w/his brothers & sisters...none of the other puppies came to greet me, only him...i asked which one was mine & the breeder said "he is!!!"...it was love at 1st sight & it's a love story i'll never forget...he was my baby for almost 17 years & i forever lost a part of me the day he died...as i sit here, thinking about him, i'm crying as if i just lost him yesterday...please know that we share & understand your grief & there's nothing silly about it (((hugs)))


----------



## boxermomof2

aaallabama said:


> ...he was my baby for almost 17 years & i forever lost a part of me the day he died...as i sit here, thinking about him, i'm crying as if i just lost him yesterday...please know that we share & understand your grief & there's nothing silly about it (((hugs)))




Thank you for your kind and thoughtful message. I'm so very sorry for your loss.
 I too, feel like a part of me has died. I can't bring myself to put her toys away. Her favorite stuffed toy is sitting in her favorite chair. I walk by it several times a day.    I hope one day the pain of the loss will not be so great. My heart is so full of sadness.  I keep waking up in the middle of the night looking for her only to realize this is real, and she is gone. 
 She was the most precious gift and I know I will never have another like her.


----------



## zoesma

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you for your kind and thoughtful message. I'm so very sorry for your loss.
> I too, feel like a part of me has died. I can't bring myself to put her toys away. Her favorite stuffed toy is sitting in her favorite chair. I walk by it several times a day. I hope one day the pain of the loss will not be so great. My heart is so full of sadness. I keep waking up in the middle of the night looking for her only to realize this is real, and she is gone.
> She was the most precious gift and I know I will never have another like her.


 i just want to say how sorry i am about mercedes....my computer has been down the past month and i have just now been able to get back online....the first thing i did was come to check how you were doing....I still remember my Coco like it was yesterday (its been 3 years)...she was the best dog and i know what you mean when you say there will never be another one like mercedes....the pain does get better and fade over time,,,but even now i am crying typing thinking about your furbaby and my Coco....big huge hugs to you.....i know exactly how you are feeling....


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Boxermomof2- continued thoughts and prayers being sent your way.  By the way, did I miss an update on Maximus' new bed?  Definitely, need an update on that when you have a moment.


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus' bed arrived last week. I think it's wonderful! It is just like our Tempur-pedic mattress- very sturdy. 
There is only one slight problem.... I have his old bed sitting next to the new one in my office, and Maximus switches back and forth. Right now, he's laying on his old bed. He was on the Buddy Bed this morning.  I don't have the heart to take the old one away. I tried to tell him the Buddy Bed was more expensive, but he's a typical guy....He wants to keep his old, smelly, ratty stuff until it falls apart!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Maximus is such a typical boy!  Too cute.  I'm sure eventually he'll get it (but then again he is a boy so maybe not ).

One of my friends, who knows I am boxer obsessed, just sent me a link to a webcam of boxer puppies.  Oy, the cuteness is painful so watch at your own risk... http://www.ustream.tv/channel/darlin-the-boxer-in-labor#more


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Eek!! The cuteness overload!!!


----------



## LSnyder

We went to the pet store today to look for something for Daphnie's itching. We found a 3 ft flossy rope. When I saw it I just started laughing and I told hubby we just had to have it. When we got home Daphnie and Hemi were like . They were so excited, they love their HUGE flossy ropes. Here are a few pictures of the play and post-play. EnjoY!!


----------



## Voodoo

Awwww!


----------



## Voodoo

Sorry for the quality.....but here's what I dealt w/ underfoot last night as I made dinner hahaha


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Aww, love the pictures Voodoo and LSnyder!  So adorable!!!  

I have to tell the story of my new avatar.  Mr. Archie positioned his monkey like that all by himself.  The SO thought I did it and I thought he did it.  It melts my heart seeing him snuggled up like that...


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LSnyder - that rope is awesome! It's huge! My pet store only has the small ones which they go insane over as well.

Voodoo - love the pic!


----------



## LSnyder

BagsRmyLife said:


> LSnyder - that rope is awesome! It's huge! My pet store only has the small ones which they go insane over as well.


 
Bags, it was the only one they had (so we were stuck with the white, green, and brown).  THey love it, although Hemi is now cuddled up with his much smaller green rope.  Daphnie is curled up next to Hemi, sooo cute.  They were cuddled up in a ying/yang shape yesterday.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

AWE!! I  all the new pics! They look like they are lovin that new rope too.


Had to share pics of my kids too!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

^^ I had to post that one of my son laughing in the snow! Sorry, I know its OT.


----------



## dorcast

I've been lurking on Sales & Bargains for a while, and just discovered this thread.  I've been reading for an hour and love all of your pictures!

I have a 2 1/2 year old fawn named Olive who is the love of my life.

Boxermomof2 - I've been tearing up reading your posts and am so sad for you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

baglady - your son is adorable! I love the sun bathing picture too. Does everyone's boxer love to lay out in the sun? Bindi used to sit perfectly on the sofa so the sun with shine on her. And now in winter we keep a small heater in the living room and Bindi will sit right in front like it's fireplace..LOL.

*dorcast* - welcome!! Post pics of Olive!


----------



## boxermomof2

I love all the new pics! BagLady, your son looks like he is having a blast in the snow. 

zoesmom and dorcast, Thank you  
Yes, post pics!!! I would love to see pics of Olive!

Here are photos of Mercedes and Maximus sunbathing in the window.


----------



## boxermom

Thanks for all the new pix, everyone!  And the puppy video was adorable.  My parents bred Boxers when I was little and I still remember all the trouble the pups got into.

*dorcast*, welcome!  Please show us pix of Olive


----------



## dorcast

Thank you all for the welcome!

Here is Olive with one of her newer toys...


----------



## dorcast

And one more. Sorry.
I thought I could attach them both to the other reply.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast, my heart is melting!!! She is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

*dorcast* She looks like she LOVES her bone!! How does she not rip it into a million pieces? Adorable!


----------



## dorcast

Thank you both.
She is delicious. All these boxer faces are delicious! I love all the pics.

BagsRmylife - She has never destroyed a toy. My blackberry, a few remotes, some of my clothing......but nothing of hers. This was a Sundance Catalogue purchase.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> BagsRmylife - She has never destroyed a toy. My blackberry, a few remotes, some of my clothing......but nothing of hers. This was a Sundance Catalogue purchase.




LOL! Just like my boy Maximus. All his toys are intact. However, I have lost a few bushes(loved to dig as a puppy), towels(he likes to tear towels after we wipe his feet), toilet paper all over the house, anything paper.  Oh, he loves to bring sticks into the house, or tree branches.
I have 2 bushes in my backyard that survived Maximus' puppy days. I laugh every time I look at those bushes.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LOVE the recent posts and pics!!!

I just think boxers are the most beautiful dogs ever.  And I have a serious thing for floppy ears!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ And really sad faces!!


----------



## boxermomof2

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ And really sad faces!!



I know! Oh my, that always melts my heart. We call Maximus sad Panda. He has the most sad look at times.  DH and always remind each other not to give in to that face. Maximus can look very sad when you're not sharing. Mind you, he is not a beggar. He looks sad, and that is really hard to resist!!! I think boxers have the "look" down to a science.


----------



## boxermomof2

Some really cute butt wiggling!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40nptLzTVxk&NR=1


----------



## BagsRmyLife

When we were first looking into getting dogs, DH wanted a big dog (rottie, bullie, dobbie, whatever). I don't mind big dogs but I wanted a small one only because we don't have big yard etc. Then he was like what about the one with the really sad faces! We looked at Bindi and my heart melted!! I was like I'm going to take her home!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermomof2 said:


> Some really cute butt wiggling!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40nptLzTVxk&NR=1


 
Tuggin' on my heart strings a bit!!!   LOVED that!  Thanks SO much for sharing!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

DUDES!!!  

I found DOGBOOK!!!! on Facebook!!!

http://apps.facebook.com/dogbook/

If you want to add me on FB, just send me a PM and I will get you my info...and our pup's can be pals!!!  LOL!!!

Not THAT big of a deal, but it is super cute!  Hee hee!  Hope you all had a great weekend!


----------



## boxermomof2

I don't have a face book account! I'm still living in the dark ages.


This story just warms my heart. There was a plea for help with a deaf boxer puppy on one of the boxer forums. The person who posted the plea said it was her grandfather's boxer and an accidental breeding. He couldn't care for the deaf boxer, but didn't want to give this special needs baby to the wrong person. 
A rescue group in Minnesota offered to take the deaf baby. A group of people are transporting the puppy to the rescue group several states away. 
Here is a video of the puppy in the home of one of the transporters. 
They named the deaf puppy Romey for now. I think this baby is going to be just fine.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIF-fVM97qA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## LSnyder

Thanks for sharing boxermomf2.  If only they were that adorably small with the high-pitched squeeks all the time. . .


----------



## boxermom

What a cute video.  White boxers are often born deaf, but if they go into a home with a hearing dog, they cope really well. Good luck to Romey.


----------



## Voodoo

We've gotten over 7" of snow in Dallas today! 

DD and Duke are in heaven!


----------



## boxermomof2

Awww Voodoo, your pictures just made my day brighter. Thanks for posting them! Hug and kiss your DD and Duke for me!


----------



## boxermom

Snow is so rare here in coastal NC. Has Duke ever seen snow before? That's cute to see them enjoying it!

Last winter we got a few inches of snow and Sabo didn't know what to think! He came from Columbia, SC, so he's a southern boy and snow is a very odd thing to him.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Duke! Did he eat the snow???


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Some pics of Bindi & Rocky that DH sent me!


----------



## Voodoo

He licks it but he doesn't really eat it...... Here's another snowy pic of him....he likes to push his face into it more than anything.....we had snow a couple of years ago....maybe 1/2 an inch tops...and we had a little bit on Christmas day but nothing like this! Duke is really funny playing in it....he seems so surprised when he sinks into the snow.

Awwwwwwww Miss Bindi and Rocky


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Voodoo said:


> He licks it but he doesn't really eat it...... Here's another snowy pic of him....he likes to push his face into it more than anything.....we had snow a couple of years ago....maybe 1/2 an inch tops...and we had a little bit on Christmas day but nothing like this! Duke is really funny playing in it....he seems so surprised when he sinks into the snow.
> 
> Awwwwwwww Miss Bindi and Rocky


 
I would print and frame that one!!!  GREAT pic!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I love Bindi and Rocky's pictures!!! How sweet of your DH to send photos  to you. I love it when I get photos when I'm not home. My DS, who boxersit's when I'm gone, always sends me photos. 

Voodoo, I agree with SunnyFreckles, that photo of Duke belongs in a frame.


----------



## Voodoo

Aww thanks guys......Hub even said it was one of the best pics of Duke Ive taken.


----------



## boxermom

I'm loving all the Boxer pix and want to reach into the monitor and hug them. Boxers are so huggable.

We had a few inches of snow last night--very wet and heavy. About 5 am, a big branch broke off a tree in the backyard and fell on the patio. Sabo started barking like crazy. When he went out in the snow he sniffed at it and gave the broken branch a very wide berth.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ LMAO!! OOh Sabo is a good guard dog. 

Honestly I've had enough of the snow here in NY. I feel bad for Bindi and Rocky, they can hardly go outside and Rocky hates the snow. He does what he needs and runs back inside. It's suppose to snow again tonight!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Bindi and Rocky are just adorable1
And that pic of Duke with the one snow flake on his nose and inquisitive eyes i love it! B&W, frame, hang on wall!


----------



## boxermom

Those of you who get a lot of snow----do you shovel or clear a space for your dogs to go outside?  When we lived in Illinois, I shoveled a path to the corner of the yard that our dog preferred, and some people thought that was odd.  When the snow was deep, she needed some help.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Those of you who get a lot of snow----do you shovel or clear a space for your dogs to go outside?  When we lived in Illinois, I shoveled a path to the corner of the yard that our dog preferred, and some people thought that was odd.  When the snow was deep, she needed some help.



I don't shovel the snow because Maximus loves it! He has a heavy winter coat and can tolerate cold more than heat. 
The weird thing is... he normally pees out in the yard but when there is snow on the deck, he pees on the deck! It's like the minute the cold hits his feet he can't hold it. He has to go that second.  He then gallops through the yard and snow. He really loves it!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

boxermomof2 - That's Rocky! We have a dead grassy area in front of our house and we take the dogs there but if it's raining or snowing (or snow on the ground) Rocky will pee right in front of the door on a poor little bush and run right back inside.

It's hard to take them out, esp when there's 8" on the ground. I'm short so I have hard enough time walking in the deep snow and waiting for them to do their business. *boxermom* when the snow is that deep, it's a good idea you shoveled a little walk way. They have a hard enough time walking on the snow let alone peeing/pooping. I let them run around in the backyard though and they can hope around until they're done. 

However it's going to be mess when the snow starts melting.. ush:


----------



## LSnyder

Well we just got back from the vet.  Hemi has had a bump on his leg for a month now.  Yesterday it popped open and has been oozing blood.  Took him to the doc, he will be going to surgery tomorrow to remove the mass and sent to pathology.  Hopefully it comes back benign


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> Well we just got back from the vet.  Hemi has had a bump on his leg for a month now.  Yesterday it popped open and has been oozing blood.  Took him to the doc, he will be going to surgery tomorrow to remove the mass and sent to pathology.  Hopefully it comes back benign




I know you must be so worried right now.  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LSnyder

Thanks boxermomof2.  I just pray that we are giving him the most aggressive surgery for something simple.


----------



## boxermomof2

LSynder, 

Just wanted you to know that you've been in my thoughts all day. I hope you're baby is home now, resting comfortably.


----------



## LSnyder

He is home.  They had to take a huge chunk off his leg, next to the big vein.  I didn't realize the bump was that large.  Thanks boxermomof2.  Oh, and he hates the Elizabethan collar and the weird wrap bandage on his leg.


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, hugs to Hemi and all of you. I'm sure they wanted to get outside the *edges* of the lump just in case it's not benign. I'm hoping it is, though. Boxers are prone to all kinds of lumps and bumps--both benign and not benign. 

Keep us updated. Crossing fingers and paws for a good outcome.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Prayers and thoughts for Hemi!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Hemi! Speaking of which..I think Bindi has two bumps on the sides of her legs too..I never noticed them until you posted. I think I should get them checked out..

On a side note..the Westminster Dog Show was on yesterday and of course the lovely Boxer won 2nd place in the working dog group!!! 
A chocolate dobbie won first place but she was a gorgeous dobbie...


----------



## LSnyder

I have two questions for you boxermoms.

First  How do you keep a very energetic morning dog (Hemi) from being too playful and "restricting" his activities?

Two  How do you get his very energetic sister (Daphnie) to realize that he can't play all day long?

Bags, yes, please get those bumps checked out.  Hemi's started to ooze blood, that is when we did something.  I just hope that it is just benign.  We should know either today or tomorrow.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

When I had Rocky fixed...I would just keep him in the crate a little while at a time..like half and hour or so. Let them play and put them back. 

Were the bumps on his back legs? Bindi has one on each back leg.


----------



## LSnyder

On his back left leg at the ankle in the front.  It kinda looked like a wart at first.

The problem with Hemi is that we have Daphnie.  We cannot keep one the in the crate and the other out.  It is like putting one of two bestfriends in the "corner".


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hmm..I need to go home and take a look at it. I thought it was just a bruise/bump that will go away. Now I'm scared!

I know how you feel when you put one away and the other one wants to play! But Hemi needs his rest!


----------



## LSnyder

You shouldn't be scared, just worried.  Thye just took off the bump and took wide margins.  

Hemi is in no pain, which is why it is so difficult to keep him calm.  They are both down for their afternoon nap.  They are just both morning dogs so happy, wiggly, and silly.

I am just glad that Hemi is a very good listener when I tell him not to bother his wrap bandage.


----------



## boxermomof2

I understand your worries. Maximus has a wart like lump on his back leg, very close to his knee. Our vet aspirated it, and didn't see cancer cells. He said if it gets larger we need to think about removing it. I worry because it is right on his knee where it bends. That would be a tough recovery for my boy. I'm going to talk to my vet about it again next month, when Maximus goes for his distemper vac.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor had one...I am going to go grab him quick and see if its still there!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I was looking at it yesterday and I was poking it and Bindi didn't seem to mind. It doesn't hurt her or anything and the strange thing is she has one on both of her back legs...


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Hoping Hemi is feeling better and all turns out well .


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Oh man! Look at that face and eyes! EEEEEK!


----------



## LSnyder

LOL that is one of the "Mommy, it's so comfy, please don't make me get off the bed."  Hemi is doing good, he even got his bandage off.  Pathology will be back on Mon.

Hemi's bump was bothering him, he would sit down and look at us when we touched it. That is why we made the initial appointment.

Bags, I would just have the vet look at it when Bindi goes in for her next appt.


----------



## boxermomof2

BAGLADY, 

OMG, that face!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Pathology came back ladies. . . BENEIGN!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

lsnyder said:


> pathology came back ladies. . . Beneign!!! Woohoo!!!!!


 
oh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> Pathology came back ladies. . . BENEIGN!!! WOOHOO!!!!!




YAY!!!!Wonderful news!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

YeAy!!!! Now we need happy pics!


----------



## boxermom

Fantastic news for Hemi!!!  I'm so relieved--it reminded me of all the times we've gone through that ourselves.


----------



## LSnyder

No happy pics yet ladies.  We got him out of his room today and he looked miserable, sulky head, not a lot of butt wiggling, overall not himself.  He got on the couch and the incision looked red and swollen, like it was infected.  I told my husband to look at it and he said "ohhh, that does look infected".  I told him to call the vet while I took a shower.  We got him to the vet and he said it looked fine.  It should swell because it is on the bendy part of his knee on the front.  We said ok, got him some antibiotics and are continuing his Rimadyl.  He did wiggle his butt at the vet because there was a little girl paying him attention and a dog who is bigger than him.

We got into the car and I said to my husband "I'm glad it wasn't infected".  He said "I thought you were overreacting a little bit". OOHHHHHH that made me angry.  

Now he is just relaxing on the couch with his sister watching TV.  But still not himself.


----------



## boxermom

Better to be safe, L.  Not an overreaction--I'd have done the same thing.  Poor guy.  Hope he feels more like his butt-wiggling, fun-loving self soon.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

So glad to hear everything turned out well !


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Hi all.  Just had to share this adorable Archie picture.  He cracks me up.  There is plenty of room for him in the bed, but still his head is hanging out.


----------



## LSnyder

Just like a boxer.  To make us think. . . Why?  Why, must you do things so very difficultly?

On a happy note, Hemi gets his stiches out tomorrow >  He ruined his e-collar by chewing it up today.  I wonder if he is telling me that he is absolutely SICK of wearing it.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh GOSH Archie is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

LOVE Archie in (and out of) the box, though he seems to think it's a bed.  Some of the things they do just make you wonder. That doesn't look comfortable, but if it wasn't, he could easily move, lol.

So Hemi is a chewer when he wants to be!  Our dogs always hate the collar, or lampshade, as we call it. They come back from the vet and hang their heads like they are so embarrassed to be seen in it.


----------



## boxermomof2

Oh I just love Archie pics!!
I wonder why they like to hang their heads like that? You would think all the blood rushes to their brain. Maybe they like the sensation.


----------



## LSnyder

We had to put him in a 25 inch instead of a 20.  He is finally getting use to having it on.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Poor, Hemi.  I'm glad he is getting used to and is hopefully more comfy.

I know I am highly biased but sometimes I am just struck by how stinkin' cute Archie looks.  SO and I always joke that he should be a puppy model.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Archie is just darling, I think he is beautiful!

I am happy to report that this (our 3rd food change) has worked! The new food we put her on has put a healthy amount of wait on her and her ribs don't show anymore, YAY!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Archie is just darling, I think he is beautiful!
> 
> I am happy to report that this (our 3rd food change) has worked! The new food we put her on has put a healthy amount of wait on her and her ribs don't show anymore, YAY!!


 
Oh what a snuggle bug!!!


----------



## LSnyder

How cute!!!!  I have a skinny girl too, I understand the frustration it causes.


----------



## boxermom

Only a couple of our Boxers stayed at the right weight. The rest have gained weight easily, like dh and me!  I can imagine that a dog that stays underweight can be a problem just like an overweight one is.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Help!!!!!  I know Archie isn't even a year old yet but man he is being a snot lately.  He has been counter cruising, jumping on people, potty fake out-ing, destructive chewing, and all sorts of bad puppy behavior.  We are enrolled in the next session of training (our third session and we've been diligent about continuing the teaching at home), which starts later this month, but he is being such a "toddler" these days.  I work from home and try to correct bad behavior and help focus his attention on good behavior.  Plus it seems like long walks  wire him up.  I've been taking him on 45 min plus walks and when he comes in he doesn't even walk, he just bounces.  It's like he has exercise endorphins.   

I know it will get better.  I know he's a still a puppy and we love him like crazy and will do anything and everything to help him be the best Archie he can be.  I just worry that he were are failing him.  He's such a sweet puppy but I worry that his spirited side won't allow others to see it.  

Gosh, I know this sounds more like a vent but if anyone has any advice or tips for us, I'd welcome them.  Archie is definitely more challenging than our previous boxers (or at least at this stage).


----------



## boxermom

Some of them are a challenge. We had one, Duffy, who was the Dennis the Menace of dogs. He was always in trouble and I hate to tell you this, but it lasted 2 years. We neutered him, went to obedience, had a crate (which he chewed his way out of, and nothing helped. When he turned 2, he flipped a switch a became the best dog ever and lived to 11+ years. We still don't know why he was so possessed when young and became *good* almost overnight.

Archie is sort of in the terrible 2's age for dogs. A trainer can tell you specific tricks for eliminating some behaviors like counter-surfing. Is he teething/getting his adult teeth? Maybe that's why he's chewing. I'm sure you are giving him appropriate chew toys, but he chews stuff he shouldn't. Duffy chewed up pillows, a typewriter, Christmas presents, a backyard lounge cushion, toys for the kids, shoes, etc. Maybe restrict the rooms he can be in and puppy-proof them till he gets over this stage.

Check with your trainer and also consider a natural calming aid when he really is over the top. 

I feel for you. Good luck!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks, Boxermom. We keep him in the Kitchen/Sun Porch and it's puppy proofed to the best degree possible.  I just got off the phone with his trainer and she talked me off the ledge.  We are just having one of those days where he is being a snot rocket and I am fretting that we are doing everything wrong.  We are going to keep on the training route and see how he progresses.  If things don't improve, we'll consider a "training boarding school" at some point in the future.  A good friend of ours just took their one year old Great Dane to this program and it really helped.  They use a force free, gentle training method, which seems to produce great success.  We'll do what it takes to make Archie the best lil man he can be.


----------



## boxermomof2

Gosh, I hate to say this but maybe Archie needs a playmate?  Mercedes was our little angel and the reason we added Maximus. Thinking back, if we had Maximus first we may have been a one dog family! Maximus was a little stinker, then one day he just settled down. He grew up.  But M & M would spend hours wrestling and jaw fighting. They wore each other out. 

Have you tried a full day of obedience? Keeping your little one on a lead,  next to you -all day long. They have to do everything you say, when we you give the command. Having them attached to your hip gives them no out. They have to listen.


----------



## LSnyder

boxermomof2 said:


> Gosh, I hate to say this but maybe Archie needs a playmate? Mercedes was our little angel and the reason we added Maximus. Thinking back, if we had Maximus first we may have been a one dog family! Maximus was a little stinker, then one day he just settled down. He grew up.  But M & M would spend hours wrestling and jaw fighting. They wore each other out.
> 
> Have you tried a full day of obedience? Keeping your little one on a lead, next to you -all day long. They have to do everything you say, when we you give the command. Having them attached to your hip gives them no out. They have to listen.


 
That is EXACTLY what I was thinking.  This behavior reminds me of Daphnie when we got her at months 4 - 6.  Once Hemi came home they wore each other out instead of wearing us out.    If Hemi came first I'm sure we would also be a one puppy family.  Hemi has always been a very calm dog when it comes to us and extremely shy with other people.

We have tried with Daphnie on the lead, it does work, especially when we are over at my parent's house where they behave VERY well!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> We have tried with Daphnie on the lead, it does work, especially when we are over at my parent's house where they behave VERY well!!!!




It does work. Ever notice how they behave so perfect in obedience class? I told my teacher Maximus always follows the rules at school. What's up with that? His response was, "That is because he knows he has to follow rules here!" Oh, good point. Our trainer always had us do a what is called a full day of obedience training at home. A full day of rules. 

I was remembering back to the day Maximus pulled down my dining room drapes. It's really hard not to laugh. It was obvious he did it because he had a tassel stuck in his flew. Anytime Maximus did something really bad, Mercedes would sit far, far away from him- as if to say, "I want nothing to do with you buddy. You did this all by yourself!" :lolots: 
Now he's just an old guy who does everything he's suppose do. He's perfect. I would still love it if his stinker puppy side would show up every now and then.


----------



## boxermom

^OMG, that is a story to top mine, for sure.

I haven't done it, but I've heard people swear that tethering the dog to you all day really works. It takes a dsicipline that I don't have.

I just remembered that Sabo spent a week living with our trainer--boot camp.  He thinks he's alpha, but in her house, he was bossed around by an ancient toothless Bulldog! He did come back a less destructive, better dog. And he worships her (the trainer).


----------



## LSnyder

boxermomof2 said:


> Anytime Maximus did something really bad, Mercedes would sit far, far away from him- as if to say, *"I want nothing to do with you buddy. You did this all by yourself!"* :lolots:
> .


 
HAHA  This reminds me COMPLETELY of my babies.  Yesterday Hemi was tormenting Daphnie with his E-Collar (25 incher by the way) by slamming the sharp sides on her face, side, anywhere he could.  She was so annoyed she just came up and wanted to cuddle, of course she had to put on a fake limp as she did to make me yell at him.  I told him "Hemi! Look at me!" So he did for a second, then told him "You cannot. . . " then he turned away  .  I said "Hemi! Look at me!" again, then he looked at me again as I got out "Hemi, you cannot hurt your.. . " then ignored me   .   The third time I told Hemi to look at me he looked the other way while he was wiggling his little butt  .  Finally he did look at me for the whole sentence "Hemi, you cannot hurt your sister with that.  I know you think it is fun, but it does hurt"  Then he proceeded to put in his two cents (as in true Hemi fashion) and howled out a complete sentence  .  Then our conversation was done.  Mind you Daphnie is just loving on me the whole time like "Mommy, it hurts when he does that, you know I"m the sweet one and would never do anything wrong". YEA RIGHT!


----------



## dorcast

Maybe you need to tire him out on a trampoline.
Look how cute this is...

http://tinyurl.com/yf6wutc


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Maybe you need to tire him out on a trampoline.
> Look how cute this is...
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/yf6wutc



I love that video!


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

Hi Everyone!

I haven't been at TPF in a looooong time...I don't even remember if I've been here since we got our 2nd boxer last Fall.  Anyway, I hope you and your boxers are doing well.  Here's a recent graphic I put together with our girls (Pixel - cropped ears, almost 3 years old and Bella - floppy ears, 7.5 months old).  I superimposed them onto the Windows desktop wallpaper.


----------



## LSnyder

Welcome!!!!! Cute fur babies BTW.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

That picture is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Whinnie...how's Archie doing....? Is he still making y'all nuts? hehe


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie is still in his terrible twos.  We have talked to the trainer we worked with through our vet, our vet and some friends and finally have our action plan.  Given that we live in the city, albeit in a quietish neighborhood, we are super worried about his safety.  He tugs at this leash and so far we haven't been able to stop it through any training methods.  I know he is a puppy but has been unlike any puppy we've ever had.  We love sooooo very much but are worried about him.

So we have an action plan....Archie his going to camp for two weeks starting March 25th.  The trainer is amazing and has worked with Cesar Millan.  He uses a no force method and will teach Archie to mind us without losing his spirit and personality.  It's going to be tough being home without him and I feel like such a failure to him but this is truly for the best.  We've had a friend who sent their dogs to this camp and they can't rave enough about it.  The trainer actually has a farm with two houses and his family lives in one and he lives in the other with dogs when has "camp".

Gosh, I've just babbled on and on.  It's tough but I know this training camp is what' best for Archie.  He is a wonderfully, loving, sweet, darling puppy boy, but for he needs this.

On a happier note, today we had a nice walk (even though there was serious leash pulling).  He's loving the warmer, spring weather.  And he even still goes in his toy chest even now that he has his big boy bed.  This pic is probably a couple months old but gives an accurate depiction of the current situation.


----------



## boxermom

What does your trainer think about using the prong collar till he stops pulling? We had to use one on Sabo. With my bad back and him weighing 85#, it killed me when he pulled. Now we don't need to use it, he's settled down and also did the boot camp thing with our trainer.

Good luck! I think I told you about our Duffy, hell on wheels and then suddenly he got it out of his system and became the best dog ever and he lived to 11+ years old. Boxers are so stubborn--it takes a strong owner to be alpha.


----------



## boxermomof2

Our bullmastiff breeder has a list of recommendations for us, and for a collar they are recommending a no pull harness called the easy walk harness. I always look on youtube for a demonstration and guess what, I found one with a boxer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QEM9zl4ngs

I haven't tried it yet because we don't have a problem with Maximus pulling, but we do plan to use if for our bully pup.


----------



## dorcast

That's what I use to walk Olive, who is a puller.  I did think that I would only need it while she was a puppy, but she's over 2 1/2 and I'm not giving it up. It does make it significantly easier to walk her, but I don't know if it's really effective in training them not to pull. (Of course, I myself, was probably not that effective in training her.)

If you do get one, I prefer this brand.
http://www.softouchconcepts.com/
It's the same concept, a front close harness, but the material is less slippery. I found that with the easy walk, I had to constantly readjust the size.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> That's what I use to walk Olive, who is a puller.  I did think that I would only need it while she was a puppy, but she's over 2 1/2 and I'm not giving it up. It does make it significantly easier to walk her, but I don't know if it's really effective in training them not to pull. (Of course, I myself, was probably not that effective in training her.)
> 
> If you do get one, I prefer this brand.
> http://www.softouchconcepts.com/
> It's the same concept, a front close harness, but the material is less slippery. I found that with the easy walk, I had to constantly readjust the size.




Have you seen where they use a regular collar with the harness? 
I wonder if both are necessary? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QSjN31VfM0&feature=related

I know our bully breeder said it's a good idea not to let them pull because it gives them too much power over you.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Have you seen where they use a regular collar with the harness?
> I wonder if both are necessary?
> .



Initially I attached to both the collar and the harness, I now just use the harness. The trainer at the puppy class we took recommended the front close harness for the pullers. 

Are you getting a bullmastiff pup?  I love them!


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Are you getting a bullmastiff pup?  I love them!



Yes we are, if the breeding goes as planned.  DH and I are feeling like expectant parents. I've read Cesar's new book "How to Raise the Perfect Dog"  two times, and we are talking about schools, names, getting a bigger car for our two "big" boys.  We are pretty darn excited.


----------



## Voodoo

I hope Archie enjoys boot camp   DD is on spring break this week and I'm sure Duke is going to be in heaven. When I peeked in this morning they were both snoozin' hard hahah Duke usually gives me the look of disdain when I rouse DD for school...this morning I let them both stay asleep ... even tho I wanted to kiss them both


----------



## chanel_lovver

Hello everyone!  I've been reading through this whole thread and I loooove everyone's beautiful boxer babies!  I have a question...  We have a 2yr old female boxer Sammie and we are going to look at another male approx 2-3yrs old this weekend to possibly add to our family-  does anyone have any tips on introducing a new dog into the family, how to do it, any problems they've had or advice?  We got Sammie last year when she was 4months old and went through a pretty rough puppy stage but now she is the absolute perfect dog, she gets along great with my parents three dogs (border collie, chocolate lab and deaf australian shepard) as well as my brothers lab/pit mix.  I'm hoping that the meeting with Sammie and this new boy Apollo goes well on Sunday.  
Here is a couple pictures of our girl Sammie- brindle, and the new boy Apollo below.


----------



## LSnyder

Welcome!!!! First off, cute cute cute babies!!!  I have read that introductions are best done outside of the home.  This will help adjustment while at the house.  Get them acquainted at a park, but not a place where Sammie feels ownership of.

Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## chanel_lovver

Thank you!  We actually are picking up a different boy this weekend.  It turns out Apollo was older than they thought and he had an issue with bullying other dogs so we found a younger male boxer that has been in a home with three children and does excellent with other dogs.  We live in Illinois but are making a trip to Kentucky to meet him and will bring him home Sunday!!  Plus, the fact that Hemi is in a high kill facility makes me feel better about bringing him home- Apollo will not face that grim fate and will find a forever home in whatever time it takes.  pics of Hemi below....


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww chanel_lovver your puppy is adorable!!

Hemi is adorable! I love that you'll had two brindle boxers.

I agree, it's best to introduce them outside of your home and Hemi's home. 

We got Rocky from PA (we live in NY) and we drove there to pick him up. We first introduced ourselves to Rocky and left Bindi in the car. We played around with him, walked him for a bit, give him treats, etc. After he was good with us we brought Bindi out and let her be the judge. They started playing right away and running around, chasing each other. They're about the same size and same age so neither one was able to bully the other one. However we did watch them very closely and then walked both of them together. 

If you have anymore questions, I'll be more than happy to help! Good Luck!


----------



## boxermom

*chanel_lovver*, your Sammie is beautiful!  Our experience with younger Boxers is that 2 yrs. of age can mark the time when they become more adult. It's a stubborn breed, though, and takes a patient person to train them.

Good for you, getting Hemi. He really needs a forever home and I hope it works out well for everyone. We only have one dog at a time, so I have no idea how to introduce an additional one.


----------



## LSnyder

chanel_lovver said:


> pics of *Hemi* below....


 

Hemi is such a great name!!!!!  IMO at least, but I think I'm a little partial!


----------



## boxermom

What are the odds of two Boxers named *Hemi?*  I love it.

BTW, that photo of Archie makes him look so angelic. I'd never guess he could be such a little stinker, haha. Seriously, I hope he shapes up with the trainer. He'll be happier and I know you will too.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thinking of you today chanel_lovver as you welcome your new family member! Post pics as soon as you can!

LOL Boxermom, I thought the same thing about Archie's picture. Boxers can look so innocent even when they are not. That's part of their charm.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Well, we made the 4hour trek to Kentucky this morning to pick up Hemi... we brought my daughter Addison and Sammie along. We went to visit Hemi first and then introduced the two dogs outside in the grassy area. They did GREAT!!! lots of sniffing each other out, Sammie let us pet him no problem- really pretty much perfect. We let Sammie sit free in our Durango on the drive home and Hemi was in a crate- no problems there either- he slept most of the way or just quitely looked around. 
We got home and he immediately got a good bath (whew! he smelled bad!!) and then Sammie got one too. 
They have been figuring out who will be dominant (Hemi) and Sammie has been barking her dissaproval of him sitting on our laps. All in all it's been going very well.
He did a little growling when my husband pet him while he chewed on a bone, so we've been showing him it is ours to take away and give back when we want and he gets praise when he gives it up with no complaints.
I've got a few pics below, sorry for the crappy quality- we've still got an old 3.2 megapixel camera! I'll def. post some more later
Sammie on the ride over


----------



## chanel_lovver

Here's some more:


----------



## LSnyder

LOL  Boxer puppies.  They will become bestest of friends.  LOL Hemi now ignores us when he wants to play with Daphnie.


----------



## boxermom

thanks for the pix of Sammie and Hemi!  They'll figure it out between them and become best buds.  They both are very good-looking Boxers 

Bless you for giving Hemi a loving home!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Congrats!! 

Love the pics of Hemi! His face is adorable! I'm glad that they're both getting along. You'll have more growling here and there but as long as you stop them it'll be alright.

Rocky used to growl (and has even attacked Bindi-neither was hurt) when we used to give them a bone. We used to do the Caesar Milan dominating thing. Make Rocky lay down, be the pack leader, etc. We probably broke up about 5 fights before Rocky stopped. That was about a year ago. Now they can both enjoy the bone and lay right next to each other. However we still watch them...


----------



## chanel_lovver

Thanks so much for the compliments gals!  Last night we put Hemi in his crate to sleep (since we had been told he was in there all but 3-4hrs a day) and he did pretty good- whined a little and pounded a little trying to break out but it didn't last long and he was off to sleep.  This morning my husband got up early to let him out to potty and when he got back in he immediately jumped into bed with us and Sammie!  So I woke up this morning to both of them in bed   Our daughter had snuck in in the middle of the night as well so it was pretty crowded!  Thinking we're going to have to upgrade from our Queen to a California King at some point.  I've got a couple more pictures for you 
below


----------



## boxermomof2

Hemi looks like he is feeling right at home! I'm so happy for you all! Congrats!


Someone posted this custom dog tag on the boxer forum. Couldn't resist, I ordered one for Maximus today. I thought this tag was so cool. 
It's a special order tag through this company.
http://www.mygooddogtags.com/specialrequests.html


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh how I have missed everyone!!!

I am back at work now...so I have NO time for anything!  I check in here all the time while I am pumping (my ONLY quiet time all day!!!) and saw that there was a new baby here so I had to come check out pics!!!

Congrats all!  Big boxer hugs all around!!!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Oh how I have missed everyone!!!
> 
> I am back at work now...so I have NO time for anything!  I check in here all the time while I am pumping (my ONLY quiet time all day!!!) and saw that there was a new baby here so I had to come check out pics!!!
> 
> Congrats all!  Big boxer hugs all around!!!



Gosh, I'm temporarily subbing for the grandkids' nanny so I haven't checked in either, *Sunny*.  At least I get to go home next week! You keep on working and taking care of a family and a great dog.

Happy boxer hugs to everyone from me too!

Love the pic of your daughter and Hemi, *chanel_lovver*.


----------



## chanel_lovver

That dog tag is sooo cool!  Has anyone checked out cafepress.com- they have tons of shirts, bumper stickers etc. with lots of boxers.  They have a logo that says Boxer's wiggle butt club!  How perfect huh?
Got a couple more pictures for you guys- I just can't help but take tons and tons!!  We have a 11 yr old cat that had just a few months ago started coming out more and tolerating Sammie so I wasn't sure how she would do with us bringing Hemi home but as you can see he completely leaves her alone so she's very happy!!  This was truly a Kodak moment I had to capture!!


----------



## boxermom

What a great-looking fur family, *chanel_lovver!*


----------



## boxermomof2

I had to share this amazing boxer story!

http://www.wlwt.com/news/23024173/detail.html


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I had to share this amazing boxer story!
> 
> http://www.wlwt.com/news/23024173/detail.html


 
So many unanswered questions, but at least the dog is back with his family. What a miracle.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> So many unanswered questions, but at least the dog is back with his family. What a miracle.



I know. I wondered where the bullet went. Wondered why the people who found him had him chained up outside? 
I was happy to see him reunited with the family that loved him so much.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

havent posted in awhile. Happy Archie has a training program that works for him. And all these new boxer pics I just love them! As always heres a couple pics of our little Jazzmine..


Can anyone PM me on how to edit the size of my photos so they dont come up as thumbnails? TIA


----------



## GirlwithDog

Oh my gosh! Love all the cute boxers!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OO the popcorn picture is PERFEEEEEEEEEEECT!


----------



## LSnyder

What a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Ladies.  I have a question and I don't really want to spend $100+ at the vet to have them tell me someting minor.  I'm sorry, it is kind of gross. . .   That being said. . . 
For the last two days Hemi has well. . . not digested all of his food.  His bowls have undigested food in them, but are solid.  It doesn't even seem like the food has been wet.  The reason this is weird is that if he is having tummy issues he will have soft to liquid bowls.  He has had his regular movements with no change in timing.  We regularly give him ice cubes but he also drinks water regularly too.
Have any of you delt with this or do I just need to call the vet?


----------



## chanel_lovver

Hmmm, I've not experienced anything like that with either of our dogs before but if it were me I probably wouldn't worry about it unless he started acting different or eating different.  If it goes on for too long though I would prob take him in for fear of him not absorbing nutrients from the food.


----------



## boxermomof2

I agree with chanel lovver. I would fear he wouldn't be absorbing nutrients too. I would try softening his food with warm water and adding a digestive enzyme. 
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=VS-1195

Here is a video about digestive enzymes that may help you. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63WfwsScuZk&feature=player_embedded#


Here is what I found on the boxer forum

http://www.boxerforums.com/food-tips-diet-info/53373-digestive-enzymes.html


----------



## LSnyder

I figured out that he ate some toilet paper a a couple of days ago.  We have a guest bathroom that we do not use.  I found him with a mouth ful the other day and told him no.  Found out he went back to finish it off.  Definately moved the toilet paper.  As long as he still has movements I'm not too worried.


----------



## chanel_lovver

LOL at the toilet paper!  Hemi has been trying our patience lately by eating the trash, drinking out of the toilet and eating the entire front off of my shoe!!
I'm glad you figured it out and it's nothing serious.


----------



## LSnyder

chanel_lovver said:


> LOL at the toilet paper! Hemi has been trying our patience lately by eating the trash, drinking out of the toilet and eating the entire front off of my shoe!!
> I'm glad you figured it out and it's nothing serious.


 
Hemi likes to greet us when he gets out of his room with a toy.  If he cannot find a toy he goes for the next best thing, one of my new sandals, which he tosses towards us.    He's just so adorable its hard to discipline him somedays.


----------



## dorcast

LSnyder said:


> He's just so adorable its hard to discipline him somedays.



Isn't that the way?  Olive will be doing something bad, and I run to get the camera instead of disciplining her.  

Olive also loves to greet me with something when I come home, like she's bringing an offering. It's usually a toy, but if there is not one near, she panics and grabs a shoe.  Luckily, she doesn't eat them.


----------



## Voodoo

Hi guys!! I've been a bad bad girl and not visited this thread lately! I've missed y'all and all the beautiful boxer babies!!!! Duke says HI!


----------



## AAA07

I love this thread.  Well I finally get to ADD pics of my new Boxer baby, Sophie.  She is just 6 weeks old.


----------



## LSnyder

She is a cutie!!! Welcome to you and Sophie to this Thread!!! Post as many pictures as you want, we love them here!!!


----------



## boxermom

Glad to see Sophie has already introduced herself!  Welcome!

Gosh, the junk our boxers can eat. We've had them eat shoes, trash, tp, you name it. As long as there are still BM's, I think he'll be ok. If he acts in pain, tho, I'd get it checked.


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> I figured out that he ate some toilet paper a a couple of days ago.  We have a guest bathroom that we do not use.  I found him with a mouth ful the other day and told him no.  Found out he went back to finish it off.  Definately moved the toilet paper.  As long as he still has movements I'm not too worried.




LOL!!!

Maximus use to drag rolls of toilet paper through the entire house. He loved toilet paper!!! Man, I miss those puppy antics.:lolots: Glad you figured it all out!


----------



## boxermomof2

AAA07 said:


> I love this thread.  Well I finally get to ADD pics of my new Boxer baby, Sophie.  She is just 6 weeks old.




Awwww, she's so sweet! Welcome baby Sophie! Can't wait to see more pics and hear all about her.


----------



## chanel_lovver

Sophie is adorable!!!  Give her a belly rub for me!


----------



## Voodoo

Oh my gosssssshhhhhh! I am in !!!! She's wonderful!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Hi everyone.  I've neglected this thread.  So many cute new pictures.  I can't stand the cuteness.  

I have an Archie update.  He successfully completed his stint at camp.  OMG.  He is a new puppy.  Still loving, playful and adorable but controllable.  I can trust him off leash at the dog park and on leash during walks.  He is thriving getting all this exercise.

He can still be ornery but we can rein him in when he behaves poorly.  If I send him to his bed, he'll stay there until I tell him it's ok to leave.  We now know the best ways to work with him and it has made such a difference.

Yesterday at the dog park we were complimented on what a good puppy he is, which made me so proud. 

Here's a recent pic of my boy:


----------



## boxermom

Congratulations to you and to Archie! The owner is the biggest part of training--it's so hard to be consistent with them. The better behaved he is, the more positive reinforcement he gets and he's that much happier. He's adorable.

It sounds like you have a great trainer, too. I've known people who could train their pups or dogs through the large group classes but they never worked for us very well. The private sessions can be customized to our needs and the dog's needs. It's amazing to watch them work,kind of like Cesar Millian. We had one abused rescue girl who became aggressive in certain situations. The dog tried to intimidate the trainer by lunging at her and the trainer had a stare-down until the dog looked away. It took several minutes--seemed like an hour to me. She knew what to do, I would not have known. It worked--the dog never did that again.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Your so right, Boxermom.  Staying consistent isn't always easy but it is so worth it.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Congrats on the progress with Archie, our boxer family members are so teachable and want to please us, they are amazing!

And what a darling Sophie is!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh be sure to take pics of Spohie by that chair that she is under now!  You will be able to watch her grow...as will we!


----------



## boxermom

That little puppy stage doesn't last long enough. It goes by in a flash! Like everyone says, take bunches of photos.


----------



## LSnyder

Just thought I'd update everyone on Hemi! He fell off the couch and is now snoring LOUDLY!!!


----------



## boxermom

^Hemi and Daphnie always crack me up! They must be better than anything on tv


----------



## LSnyder

Seriously Pat, they are!!!!


----------



## chanel_lovver

LSnyder- LOL @ Hemi!  Here are our babies taking a nap together.  They have really grown to love each other


----------



## LSnyder

That is so sweet Chanel_Lovver, there is nothing that you will ever find that is like the bond between them.  Hemi cannot be by himself at all, he continually looks for Daphnie.  But when they are together Hemi seems to want to be by himself 1/4 of the time, sleeping 1/2 the time, and playing with Daphnie 1/4 of the time.  The playing usually results from him getting annoyed with his sister or him being a GOOBBER and Daphnie not wanting to be with him!!!


----------



## boxermom

*chanel_lovver*, that's a great photo of your Boxer babies! I would frame that one.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

C_L that pic is just b-e-a-utiful! I love how they mirror each other, just precious.


----------



## Mia Bella

I saw this super duper mega cute video today and thought I would share it with you lovely Boxer Mommies (and Daddies?) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvssnHntKjs


----------



## dorcast

That is so cute!! Thank you for posting it.
The head tilt gets me every time.


----------



## boxermom

Mia Bella said:


> I saw this super duper mega cute video today and thought I would share it with you lovely Boxer Mommies (and Daddies?) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvssnHntKjs


 
Is there anything cuter than a Boxer puppy??? That's adorable. I want to hug the puppy.


----------



## Michele26

Hi Ladies!

I don't have a Boxer, but my dear friend Voodoo gave me a link to come and see all the pictures of Boxers. She knows I like looking at Archie, "Whinnielovesbags" boy.


----------



## boxermom

I have been absent too long from this thread. DH had knee replacement surgery several days ago and it's all I can do to check in on BV authentications once a day.

Sabo went to the knnel while all this is going on. Good thing because the hospital was a long drive and a couple times I was there all day. I'm getting Sabo Saturday. Hopefully he will be too tired to be very rambunctious around DH. He's good about *sensing* when we need him to settle down, now that he's older.

How are all our Boxer boys and girls doing?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww Boxermom! Hope your DH is doing better now! 

I love how dogs can sense how your feeling and adjust themselves to it.


----------



## boxermom

thank you^, BagsRmyLife! DH is doing better.

I've read that Boxers are more sensitive than most dogs to their people's moods and feelings.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor is great!!!  Let me see about some pics!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Windsor and baby!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Sunny, I just cannot get how exactly the same Windsor looks like Daphnie.  Those pics are just adorable!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder said:


> Sunny, I just cannot get how exactly the same Windsor looks like Daphnie. Those pics are just adorable!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I need your help!

I think Windsor has allergies! 

His nose is running and he sneezes ALL THE TIME!!!!

Anything that I can give him to help?!


----------



## LSnyder

Benadryl!!

That being said, I have new pics of my fur babies.











She is such a DIVA!!!


----------



## boxermom

*sunny*, I LOVE Windsor!  And he looks so good with your son, who is cute, cute, cute 

*LSnyder*, your babies are so good-looking. Daphnie is something else. We had one kinda like her--she was the queen of the house and she thought we were there to serve her. She was such a character and Daphnie seems like that.


----------



## Aprile

We just got a new puppy from the Humane Society. She was abused, her old owner abused her so bad that he broke her hip and some ribs, she had to have the ball of her hip removed. She is one month out of surgery and has been here 2 weeks. She is not full blooded boxer but a boxer/pit mix we are told. 

I am so proud at how brave she is so I thought I would post a picture of her here since she is "part" boxer. Her name is Olivia and she is about 5 months old.








Her and I watch Biggest Loser every morning while I have coffee. She loves to sit and watch TV


----------



## Michele26

*Aprile* she's beautiful. 

Bless you for giving her a forever home. 

I hope her former owner was punished for the abuse.


----------



## LSnyder

Aprile, she is darling.  Definately has Boxer in her, hopefully she heels good and become comfortable and trustworthy around humans.  It is such a shame when people hurt these innocent creatures, they didn't do anything to the people but the people take out their aggressions on them.  

Pat - Yes she is a DIVA, yes we are HERE TO SERVE HER.  She is the queen and Hemi is our JESTER, such a funny boy!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I LOVE all the new pics!  And the babes is a girl, not a boy!   They just had brown sleepers in her next size up LOL!!!


Its OK!!!  The bishop did it too...but she WAS in pink so that was great!!!


----------



## boxermom

Oops, *Sunny*, I'm sorry!  My excuse is extreme fatigue. She's still cute as can be.

*Aprile,*, Olivia is beautiful. I love the dark brindles. She looks very sweet and I'd love to get my hands and my 88# rescue boxer boy on the moron who abused this lovely girl.  We adopted an older girl Boxer who had been terribly abused. It took her time to adjust to a quiet home and to trust us. She was sad for a long time, then tested her limits and found that she wouldn't be hurt. As I was telling *LSnyder*, that girl became the queen of the house and was absolutely hilarious. Everyone loved her and she adored us and everyone she met after she realized not everyone is evil.

Best wishes and bless you for giving Olivia her forever home.

If you have time, please keep posting photos of her--she's an official member of the Boxer family here


----------



## Aprile

boxermom said:


> Oops, *Sunny*, I'm sorry! My excuse is extreme fatigue. She's still cute as can be.
> 
> *Aprile,*, Olivia is beautiful. I love the dark brindles. She looks very sweet and I'd love to get my hands and my 88# rescue boxer boy on the moron who abused this lovely girl. We adopted an older girl Boxer who had been terribly abused. It took her time to adjust to a quiet home and to trust us. She was sad for a long time, then tested her limits and found that she wouldn't be hurt. As I was telling *LSnyder*, that girl became the queen of the house and was absolutely hilarious. Everyone loved her and she adored us and everyone she met after she realized not everyone is evil.
> 
> Best wishes and bless you for giving Olivia her forever home.
> 
> If you have time, please keep posting photos of her--she's an official member of the Boxer family here


 


Thank you everyone!

The nice thing about her and what amazes me most, is she loves people. The abuse she suffered has not affected her at all and she is very trusting and not scared at all.

She loves my cats. My cats do not feel the same about her though lol. She brings them her toys and pushes them into the cats, they are not amused.

She has to be crated for the next 3-4 months. Poor thing doesn't get to run and play like a puppy only controlled play on the leash. Her and I do therapy on her hip for an hour a day and then she has her own heating pad that we bought her. We will start swimming soon to help her hip as soon as it warms up a bit.  The vet cleared her to go to obedience school this week so Wednesday she will get to go be around other dogs. 

I rescue cats. Every cat I have is either an abuse case or what I affectionately call the misfit gang. They have sometype of medical condition or behavior issue that people tend to over look these guys. Too me they are best ones to have and so many people just pass by those that need adopted the most. Thier lives have been so bad and they just want to be loved and live thier lives be happy. 

When we saw this puppy on pet finder we knew she would fit right in. I am looking at a Greyhound as well. She also was injured on the track and will need therapy on her leg. I am hoping to hear on the application soon. Olivia needs a friend and companion to go through her therapy with.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Oh my goodness, I've been neglecting this thread way too long.

Sunny- I love, love, love the new pictures of Windsor and your little one.  Definitely so adorable.

LSynder- such a cutie.  There is nothing better than the boxer personality.  

Aprile- bless you.  Olivia is beautiful and blessed to have found her forever home with you.  I wish you guys best of luck and know she is an amazing girl!


----------



## boxermom

*Aprile,* we have adopted dogs that no one else wants, too. The senior age dogs, the ones who aren't perfect looking (heck, we aren't either!), one who previously had cancer and no one would take a chance on him, etc. They gave us much more than we were ever able to give them.  I really admire that you are doing that with cats.

It's so cute to picture Olivia offering her toys to the cats and they aren't interested. She sounds very sweet. Good luck with her hip.


----------



## Voodoo

I'm way behind in this thread...need to scroll back and see what's been going on! April your new baby is beautiful. Thank you for rescuing her!

It's storming here.....Duke HATES storms.....


----------



## LSnyder

LOL. . . Ladies, just imagine Tom Cruise in "Risky Business".  Now that is how my dogs run around on the hard wood to get a simple ice cube.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder said:


> LOL. . . Ladies, just imagine Tom Cruise in "Risky Business". Now that is how my dogs run around on the hard wood to get a simple ice cube.


 
Oh my GOSH same with Windsor!!!  He LOVES our hard wood floors...and ICE!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Daphnie is not a fan of ice at all.  She tries to jump on it, Hemi takes calculated steps outside, so he does not slide on ice.  Daphnie is just spastic!


----------



## boxermom

*LSnyder*, I was telling DH about some of the funny things Daphnie does......he got such a kick out of it. He agreed she sounds a lot like our Shawnee from about 10 years ago. We got used to the things she did but when other people would see her open drawers, bang on things to tell us she wanted food, etc. they all thought she was so funny. Boxers are the clowns of the dog world.


----------



## LSnyder

LOL then I need a clown car!!!!


----------



## LSnyder

Happy Mother's Day to all of the Fur-Mommies out there!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Catching up as usual...

Sunny the pics of both your babies are just heart melting, I love them! My son is 3 and he and Jazz (who is almost 8 months) are best friends. It's amazing how she understands what Jaydon is thinking/doing.

And Aprile, I am so thankful that Olivia has you to show her what a real family can be.

As for me as usual, pics of Jazz. Her upset about breaking her fav toy, still sleeping like a hmm uh best word for it??... Jazzabelle? And her stalking the neighbor dog. She so thinks she's human and is sleeping on her back as we speak.


----------



## boxermom

BAGLADY, love the pix of Jazz! Sabo likes to sleep like that sometimes. I think they like to stretch out lol. Love her looking out the window. That's how Sabo lets us know when anyone dares to walk by our house or if the UPS guy delivers something. He keeps an eye on the neighborhood.


----------



## LSnyder

So ladies, it is really raining here with loud thunder and bright lightening.  I have Hemi on my right leg and Daphnie on my left leg just currled up to me, pressing all of their weight on me.  I don't know if they are scared (I think Daph is) or if they are trying to protect me (as I think Hemi is as he is laying and covering Daphnie too).They are just too adorable.  Had to share.


----------



## boxermom

^that's so sweet.


----------



## AAA07

Sophie 7 weeks!


----------



## LSnyder

what a cutie!!!


----------



## boxermom

Sophie is soooo cute! I love the puppy faces and big paws.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Thnx Boxermom and Ax3 sophie is just adorable!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Can boxer dogs get chicken pox?

My daughter's got 'em.


----------



## boxermom

^I doubt it. Sorry that you and dd are dealing with this, Sunny.


----------



## AAA07

thank you.  Here she is getting a little bigger - Miss Sophie


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ she is so cute! I love boxers, if I get a dog one day it will be a boxer. 

Havent got any pets at the moment but I come into this forum just to look at the boxer dog thread!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww little Sophie!! So adorable!!

How's everyone's  boxer babies doing? I'll try to post some pictures later after I give Bindi & Rocky a bath.


----------



## INeedMoreBags

Im so excited. I've been following this thread for a year, and have decided a boxer is would be a great dog for our family. I have found a 9month old here in town to rescue. We will go get him today.
How are boxers at 9 months? I'm sure he will still be in his puppy stage.
Any help is appreciated!!
Thanks!!


----------



## dorcast

You have to post a picture. Congrats, that is so exciting. 
A 9 month boxer may be a full of energy teenager.  Do you know if he's had any training?  
One of the upsides (or downsides, depending on your mood) of a boxer is that they keep their puppy behavior for a long time, but I did find that many things calmed at the one year point.


----------



## INeedMoreBags

I will definatly post a pic soon! He is fully housetrained and crate trained. I was told he is full of energy! I cant wait to bond with him!


----------



## boxermom

^Bless you for giving this Boxer pup his forever home!  Yes, he will be a bundle of energy. It will be good for him to get a lot of exercise--walks; running in a safe place, if possible; playing with kids old enough not to be hurt by puppy rambunctiousness (is that a word?).  The crate will be a big help when he needs to get out of your hair.

Boxers love people!  In most cases, if there are a bunch of dogs and a bunch of people, they will head for the people. Sabo did this yesterday at a large park we go to for walking. He was on a leash but he wanted to meet the people, the heck with the dogs. They are very social. They like to jump up on people, so that's part of training them. They are stubborn, so be more stubborn about training than he is. They are so funny--Boxer lovers are special people. Welcome to the club!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Today is Windsor's COME HOME birthday!!!

A year ago today we brought the lil' guy home!!!  I have LOVED watching him grow and now seeing him with my baby has been absolutely beautiful!  Yesterday baby and I were snuggling in bed and he joined us.  Soon the two of them were wrapped up together just snuggling!!!  It made me cry!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Happy Come Home Birthday, sweet Windsor. Time flies too fast.  I can't believe we'll be celebrating Mr. Archie's birthday and come home birthday soon.


----------



## INeedMoreBags

Been over a week with our new boxer!! He has adjusted so well, its like hes been part of our family forever! He is so sweet. Do all boxers walk with sort of a wiggily strut?
Here are some pic's of him.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OH MY GOSH! Look at that squishy face!! Love it!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

YES!!!

Windsor has the same butt wiggle has his Mommy...ME!!! 

When he gets ALL excited, he looks like a kidney bean...that is the BEST!!!


----------



## boxermom

*INeed,* your Boxer pup is adorable! Thanks for posting pix. I'm so happy he's adapting well. We had one rescue boy who was at home as soon as he entered the house. He marked the steps going upstairs and plopped down in the LR lol.

Yes, boxers have a special walk. DH swears he can tell a boxer from behind by the way they walk.


----------



## aaallabama

INeedMoreBags said:


> Been over a week with our new boxer!! He has adjusted so well, its like hes been part of our family forever! He is so sweet. Do all boxers walk with sort of a wiggily strut?
> Here are some pic's of him.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125124
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125125
> 
> 
> View attachment 1125126


*^^ awe, whatta cutie!!!*


----------



## BagsRmyLife

boxermom said:


> Yes, boxers have a special walk. DH swears he can tell a boxer from behind by the way they walk.




They sure do! It's a shake your booty walk! Bindi butt moves back and forth while Rocky's walk it more of a trot and his sways.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Hi all!  My lil man, Archie, is going to be celebrating his first birthday this week.  I can't believe how much he has enhanced our life and been and been an absolute joy even through the puppy craziness. He's gotten to be such a big, beautiful boy.


----------



## LSnyder

What a cutie!!!!  Daphnie's favorite thing is to stretch on the couch and "push" Hemi off.


----------



## boxermom

whinnielovesbag said:


> Hi all! My lil man, Archie, is going to be celebrating his first birthday this week. I can't believe how much he has enhanced our life and been and been an absolute joy even through the puppy craziness. He's gotten to be such a big, beautiful boy.


 
How cute is this?!  They can really stretch out and other times will roll up into a small ball.

*Sunny*, I missed the part in your post about when Windsor came home to you! A belated congrats to you and Mr. Windsor. Time flies. I love all our Boxer pups, young and old.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

As do I, Boxermom!  It was because of THIS thread that we got a boxer dog!  He has been as much joy as our kids have been!  I call them WAG...Windsor, Annie and Gavin!!!

I have really enjoyed sharing all of our boxer stories...the love and having to say good-bye...my heart has a special place for ALL of our boxer loves!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

So I come visit with super sad news tonight...

I just got word that Windsor's mommy passed away today.  She was only four and died of a heart attack...a random, freak thing I guess.

I only had seen his mommy a couple of times.  I am more broken hearted for Windsor's human boxer daddy...such a SAD day...how on earth do you help someone get through something like this?


----------



## whinnielovesbag

SunnyFreckles said:


> So I come visit with super sad news tonight...
> 
> I just got word that Windsor's mommy passed away today.  She was only four and died of a heart attack...a random, freak thing I guess.
> 
> I only had seen his mommy a couple of times.  I am more broken hearted for Windsor's human boxer daddy...such a SAD day...how on earth do you help someone get through something like this?



Awww, Sunny.  I'm so sorry to hear the sad news.  My parents lost a boxer unexpectedly at 4 due to heart problems as well.  It was incredibly rough.  I know that the kind words and cards my parents received meant so much to them.  

Big hugs to you and Windsor.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Oh that's so sad!! I can't image how her human parents feel. I can't think about it to much or I'll start crying :cry:


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I laid in my bed and cried for an hour last night!  You all know that we are very close with whom we now call "Boxer Daddy", Windsor's breeder.  He is going to go visit tomorrow already and I was so worried that he wouldn't want Windsor to come.  Its ok he said...

He also did a memorial on FB of pics of Windsor's mommy.  That was SO hard to look at!!!  I love our technology these days...such a beautiful way to remember our furry loved ones!!!

THANKS to all of you for helping ME.  I took this pretty darn hard and I am so thankful that I have to boxer mommies to help me!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

A dog's life is so sweet and pure that when they get taken away so young it can be hard to overcome. We're all here for ya!


----------



## AAA07

Here is Sophie now 3 1/2 months with her cousin Marley.  And another pic of Marley barking.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So cute!! 

Bindi and Rocky always pull on each others faces and chew each others legs.


----------



## boxermom

*Sunny*, I'm so sorry about Windsor's mommy. That's way too young. We lost 2 girl Boxers at 5 years old, one to kidney disease and one to lymphoma. They were both such sweethearts and I cried and cried. Couldn't wear my contacts for a couple weeks.

Dogs will mourn for the loss of a companion, so I feel for the family and  the other dogs. They will realize she's missing.

Big hugs to all of you and a big hug and kiss for Mr. Windsor!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Sunny, still thinking of you and Windsor.

Here are some pics from Mr Archie's birthday celebration.  He had a cup of vanilla soft serve and got a new friend.  He loved both.


----------



## dorcast

Archie's face is so delicious!

Olive's birthday is July 4, I think she would love some soft serve too.


----------



## boxermom

*AAA07*, those pix are so cute! Sophie looks like she wants to get Marley going.

*whinnie*, Archie looks like an angel. We know that looks are deceiving with boxers lol! He's a handsome boy. They do love their ice cream treats.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I love boxer birthdays!!!  Soft serve for everyone!!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks all.   He is an absolute sweetheart.   Still has some snot rocket moments, but with age and training has minimzed those tremendously.  I can't wait to see what a great bug brother he'll be.


----------



## AAA07

So we left Sophie, our 3 1/2 month old boxer with my sister-in-law while we were out of town for 5 days.  She has a 4 year old old Puggle (sp?) and thought that having another dog would benefit them both.  A couple days ago I had a discussion with her about Sophie's visit.  She said that "she doesn't know how to act like a dog."  Says she just squats and pees anywhere.  She doesn't sniff first (like a dog I guess).  She jumped a lot and bit her toes.  She said she was considering getting another dog, but not now after taking care of Sophie.  She will "definitely not get a boxer!"  Ah and she said she is a stupid dog and said it was probably the breed.
She is just a puppy!!  She did say she realizes that she is a puppy but her dog never behaved so wildly.  I know she does some things that are a little annoying, but that is all just temporary.  We are working on it.  She said next time it would be better for us to board her.  LOL


----------



## Michele26

AAA07, probably better for Sophie too not to be left there again.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AAA07 - not everyone has the patience for a boxer. I agree, maybe you shouldn't leave her there. I find puggles to be very loud and vocal. A 3 and half month old puppy needs play time, games, and she's not house broken yet. It's not her fault! Don't feel bad! 

I'll puppy-sit her next time!!!


----------



## sallybee

I'm new here (at least at posting) and have been checking out the different forums today...I've always loved boxers; don't have one but think they're the cutest darned animals so it's been a pleasure reading through this thread and seeing the adorable pics of your children!


----------



## AAA07

BagsRmyLife said:


> AAA07 - not everyone has the patience for a boxer. I agree, maybe you shouldn't leave her there. I find puggles to be very loud and vocal. A 3 and half month old puppy needs play time, games, and she's not house broken yet. It's not her fault! Don't feel bad!
> 
> I'll puppy-sit her next time!!!




Thanks Bags!!!


----------



## 918Lux

This is my sweet baby Seamus...I rescued him a few years ago and he's just the sweetest boy in the entire world!  He's the fifth boxer I've had, and definitely the biggest one I've ever seen, 80 pounds and the vet says he's the perfect weight for his height.  Recently, I had a little health scare with him as his fur was falling out and he was getting bald patches and just acting sluggish and not interested in playing.  On a whim, I decided to switch up his food from Eukanuba to Wellness Core...you wouldn't believe the difference!  His coat is looking beautiful and he's back to his playful, sweet self.  I am so happy!  Seamus is definitely the bright spot in my day


----------



## LSnyder

He's a very pretty puppy!!!!  Welcome!


----------



## Voodoo

Seamus is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

918Lux said:


> This is my sweet baby Seamus...I rescued him a few years ago and he's just the sweetest boy in the entire world!  He's the fifth boxer I've had, and definitely the biggest one I've ever seen, 80 pounds and the vet says he's the perfect weight for his height.  Recently, I had a little health scare with him as his fur was falling out and he was getting bald patches and just acting sluggish and not interested in playing.  On a whim, I decided to switch up his food from Eukanuba to Wellness Core...you wouldn't believe the difference!  His coat is looking beautiful and he's back to his playful, sweet self.  I am so happy!  Seamus is definitely the bright spot in my day




Welcome!!! Seamus is adorable! 
Just wanted to let you know that the same thing happened with Bindi. She started to get bald patched on both sides of her. I freaked and read online that it was probably a allergic reaction to something. I also switched their dog food and in 2 months she was perfect again!


----------



## 918Lux

Thank you everyone for the sweet compliments for Seamus!  I love seeing everyone's doggies and sharing in the boxer love, they really are the best babies!


----------



## boxermom

*918Lux*, Seamus is a handsome boy!  He looks a lot like our big rescue boy, Sabo, with his dark face. He weighs 88 pounds but could stand to lose about 5-8 of those pounds. He's so tall we had to buy a larger crate than we used for all our other boxers.

We're so glad you are here


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Hi there!  Time for some pics, Boxer friends!!!

(There is a pic that isn't showing up...not sure what the heck is going on!)


----------



## Michele26

*SunnyFreckles*, so adorable. Your little baby girl is going to be so close to your boxer (sorry I don't know his/her name).


----------



## ChrisyAM15

Simply gorgeous..I'm in LOVE with ALL the boxers in this thread!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Michele26 said:


> *SunnyFreckles*, so adorable. Your little baby girl is going to be so close to your boxer (sorry I don't know his/her name).


 
Her name is Annie!


----------



## 918Lux

boxermom said:


> *918Lux*, Seamus is a handsome boy!  He looks a lot like our big rescue boy, Sabo, with his dark face. He weighs 88 pounds but could stand to lose about 5-8 of those pounds. He's so tall we had to buy a larger crate than we used for all our other boxers.
> 
> We're so glad you are here




Oh my goodness!  Your baby, Sabo, looks just like the boxer my parents had when I was born- Moose (he was a big boy, too!).  No love is as sweet as boxer love


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG! Annie looks so snuggled!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

BagsRmyLife said:


> OMG! Annie looks so snuggled!!!


 
These two have something SO special!!!  It makes me cry sometimes!


----------



## LSnyder

Ok ladies, tell me what you think.  My ever so caring husband was talking to his best friend.  This friend tells my husband that he knows a girl who cannot care for a litter of pups and if we want one.  He asks what kind, Purebreed English Bulldog.  I'm sure his eyes got all sorts of big because this is the dog that he has always wanted.  So he tells his friends he will have to "talk to me".  Well I get home and he says "what do you think about getting a new dog?"  This from the man who told me it is another puppy or a kid.  I voted kid, I guess I got knocked down.  I don't know when we will get said puppy but he is house training it.  Hopefully Hemi and Daphnie like it.  Oh what a full house I will have


----------



## dorcast

SunnyFreckles, that snuggle picture is amazing. I keep going back to look at it again.


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles said:


> These two have something SO special!!!  It makes me cry sometimes!




Amazing photo Sunny.


----------



## boxermomof2

Gosh, I need to catch up! 

OMG,* Archie* still melts my heart.  Happy Birthday beautiful boy!

*In Need*, beautiful boxer!

Welcome *Seamus*! 

*Boxermom,* Sabo is stunning. Maximus weighs 85lbs too. My vet says this is his ideal weight. He is a very tall boxer, carries a lot of his weight in his chest.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

LSnyder...I think that will be awesome!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus has a baby sister. Here name is Isabella, she is a 16 week old  Dogue de Bordeaux (French Mastiff). She weighs 40lbs already!


----------



## boxermomof2

I wanted to post a close up of her gorgeous eyes. They are so amazing.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

^^^  soooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## aaallabama

*^^ OMG> i love isabella!!! *


----------



## dorcast

I've been obsessed with this breed. 
Isabella is so cute, I want to squoosh her face!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

boxermomof2 said:


> I wanted to post a close up of her gorgeous eyes. They are so amazing.



SQUISHY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LSnyder

OOHHHHH I want one!!!!!!! She seems like a cutie.  How did introductions with Maximus go with her?


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> How did introductions with Maximus go with her?



It went great! 
We held her backside to him first so he could smell her, then he wiggled (as boxers do), we set her down and she sniffed him.....and they were off and running to play.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, Isabella is amazingly precious.  Congrats to you and your family, Boxermomof2. I'm glad all is going well with her and Maximus.  Can't wait to see pictures of the two of them frolicking together.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

LSnyder said:


> Ok ladies, tell me what you think.  My ever so caring husband was talking to his best friend.  This friend tells my husband that he knows a girl who cannot care for a litter of pups and if we want one.  He asks what kind, Purebreed English Bulldog.  I'm sure his eyes got all sorts of big because this is the dog that he has always wanted.  So he tells his friends he will have to "talk to me".  Well I get home and he says "what do you think about getting a new dog?"  This from the man who told me it is another puppy or a kid.  I voted kid, I guess I got knocked down.  I don't know when we will get said puppy but he is house training it.  Hopefully Hemi and Daphnie like it.  Oh what a full house I will have



Sounds like a party! You SO need to post pics of the new puppy!!!


----------



## boxermom

I've been MIA from this thread!

*Sunny*, I cannot believe how big Mr. Windsor is now!!! Seems like a couple weeks ago he was a little puppy.

*LSnyder*, the more the merrier, I guess. My DH insists on one dog at a time, while I think a second would provide companionship for Sabo and maybe he would use up his excess energy with the other dog.  Lots of slobber ahead lol!


----------



## LSnyder

Bags - HAHA Don't know if/when it will happen, but unsure of how everything will go.  I've always wanted another dog, but I want a kid more.  And you know if it does happen I will post pics    I have very photogenic pups I think.  I'm kinda biased though. . . 

Boxermom - Like I've always said, I'm so happy we got Hemi for Daphnie to play with.  She is so much happier.  Now with a potential third.  Don't know how that will work out.


----------



## LSnyder

Is it bad that when Hemi's tail starts really wagging that you can see his muscles perfectly in his behind?


----------



## whinnielovesbag

So we just got to the lake for some r&r.  First thing I did was take Archie to the beach so he could familiarize himself while my husband was unpacking the car.  Archie hates the sand!!!!  I don't think he likes the way his paws sink into the sand.  He would won't walk in it.  Any other boxers are sand averse?  I hope he comes to terms with it, because I had hoped that he'd love playing on the beach.


----------



## graceful

These pictures are of a friend's boxer.  He was sweet as could be!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OO! He's a cute boxer!!!! I bet he loves to swim in the pool!


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus and Isabella playing. I call this photo Dracula Boxer Isabella is usually the one biting Maximus' neck. She is really bringing the puppy out in him. He zoomed the entire yard 3 times in a row last week. He normally does one burn and then he's done.


----------



## LSnyder

such cuties!!!!!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww!! Bindi and Rocky do the biting neck thing all day long!


----------



## graceful

BagsRmyLife said:


> OO! He's a cute boxer!!!! I bet he loves to swim in the pool!


 
Believe it or not, he hates the water.  Really really hates it.  He would only come to the edge to be petted but as soon as we said come in, he would high tail it back into the house.  

A very cute thing he would do is only use his doggy door to come in and out of the house.  Even if the patio door was opened.  So adorable.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Really?? Rocky hates the water but Bindi loves it! However I never really took them to go swimming or anything. There's not too many places like that around here. 

Awww, he's so smart! He knows what door he needs to use.


----------



## boxermomof2

Speaking of water.....I just ordered the big version of this drinking bowl from Amazon.
The boxer is drinking the Mississippi! Maximus takes long drinks like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly0Sfm0FjHU

 It filters the water and keeps it fresh and cold all day. You still need to change it everyday. The unit is dishwasher safe.


----------



## Michele26

I have that exact drinkwell version for my cats, and it does filter the water, but it doesn't keep it cold.

I love that video.


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26 said:


> I have that exact drinkwell version for my cats, and it does filter the water, but it doesn't keep it cold.



I wonder if the big dog version is different? I saw it on display at a local store and the sales rep told me it kept the water cold. It was $23 cheaper on Amazon with free ship and no tax. 
I wonder if I added ice cubes to the tank?  Maximus loves cold water.

I went to drinkwell's website. I don't think the big dog version cools the water. Oh well, sales people!


----------



## Michele26

I got mine at Doctors Foster & Smith. It does a good job of filtering the water if you use the carbon filters. I put ice cubes in it a couple of times a day. 

This is the one I got:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16199


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks Michele! I'm glad to hear it does a good job of filtering. Isabella (my mastiff) slobbers in the bowl pretty bad. I have to change the bowl after she drinks! Maximus seems to pause in the bowl after she drinks. Maybe that's why he cuts in line first and takes long drinks!

I bought this model. 
http://www.amazon.com/Drinkwell-DOG...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1280531208&sr=8-1

I searched the boxer forum and it gets really good reviews. Someone posted they have owned the same drinkwell for 3 years with no problems.
I can't wait, mine is due to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus on my son's bed last week. 
I think he's a good looking old guy.


----------



## Michele26

Maximus, (love his name) looks so regal.  How old is he?


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks Michele! Everytime we take Maximus to the vet, our vet chuckles about Maximus' name. It does suit him perfectly. He is nine years old.

I signed Isabella up for doggie day care. She went through puppy class and is now in obedience class. The sad thing about obedience school is that it's all business, no play. The day care should give her some fun playtime. Maximus plays with her, but only for a little bit each day. He rather nap.

Anyway, getting to my point....this photo is from the daycare center. If the dog is there all day, they have naptime. It's just like a boxer to squish himself into the smallest of beds. :lolots:


----------



## boxermom

^haha, that is so typical! How on earth did she manage to squeeze herself into such a small circle?

Maximus is very handsome. He's not gray at all for 9 yrs old. Our boxer Sam (we didn't know how old he was) would *pose* when people admired him. As if he knew they were complimenting him and he wanted to look his best. Have to admit he's my favorite of all our Boxers yet we only had him for less than 2 yrs from time of adoption to when he died. A bunch of people passed on him because he was older and had heath problems but he was the best ever.


----------



## dorcast

That is a great picture of Isabella!
I love the look on her face, as though she is slightly uncomfortable, and slightly surprised to be there.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

boxermomof2 said:


> Maximus on my son's bed last week.
> I think he's a good looking old guy.



That picture is perfect! Maximus is a very handsome doggie!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

BTW....perhaps I'm late but did you Boxer mommies know that Kim K has/had a boxer with Reggie!! OMG!! And he's ADORABLE!!!


----------



## Voodoo

^^


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Voodoo!! Where you been missy? We need updated pics of Duke and your DD!


----------



## AndagainSalvage

this is my little lady Raven. 






here she is with her (adopted!) sister making a silly face






last - as a puppy-


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Aww look at that puppy face!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AndagainSalvage said:


> this is my little lady Raven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really cool picture!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Bindi got a new rubber chicken which she was enjoying yesterday!


----------



## LSnyder

Raven is a cutie!!

Bags, did she destroy it?  My dogs would have fought with it to the point that it got taken away.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Raven and her adopted sister are cuties!!!  Boxermomof2- Isabella and Maximus melt my heart big time.  Maximus definitely is not showing his age one bit.  I love looking at everyones' boxers and hearing all the stories.  Boxers simply melt my heart.

Here's the latest pic of Archie.  We are fast approaching his coming home anniversary and but it seems like he has been with us forever.  We've been spending a lot of time at the lake.  Archie is starting to tolerate the sand...thank goodness.


----------



## Michele26

Archie looks like he's saying - "yeah, okay take my picture!"


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG! Look at the face - oh Archie!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Oo that picture didn't posttt..


----------



## BagsRmyLife

No she didn't rip it apart...I only get the rubber ones now. Rocky doesn't like to play too much with toys, he's more of the ball fetcher.


----------



## bellabags23

OMG everyone's boxers are adorable. It has been a while since I've posted. Here are some of my Bella. One she is with her cousin Neico


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww Bella looks likes she's trying to get a real comfy spot!


----------



## bellabags23

Bindi is beautiful....


----------



## boxermomof2

I love opening up this thread to find new boxer photos!:sunnies
All the cute faces! Am I the only one who has a weakness for boxer lips? I look at all these boxer faces and want to reach through the computer and give big smooches right on the lips!:girlwhack: :girlwhack::girlwhack:


----------



## bellabags23

^^^^^^No *Boxermomof2*, I also would love to  smoosh their jowels and kiss all of them. I know its been said before but it is so funny it's like all boxer lovers have an understanding that boxers are the BEST dogs ever and it's like a secret club. I love animals but when I see a boxer I'm hooked and can hold a conversation for hours talking about these adorable, loving, hysterical guys. Boxers melt my heart. 
I had different dogs growing up but since I have been married my husband did not want a dog. He had not great memories of dogs (going to the bathroom in the house) and didn't want a dog. I assured him that if he agrees to letting me get a dog the dog would be house trained. Finally he agreed and he says Bella is the best dog that he has ever had. Not just because of her being housebroken (lol) but her personality is so sweet.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Thanks *Bellabags23*! I think Bindi knows she's pretty. Everyone tells her and she wiggles her butt all the time. Rocky is my very handsome boy with his brindle coat. I'll take more pics of them!

Boxers have the best personality! I personally love watching them drunk water because their jowels squish up!


----------



## AlovesJ

Everyone's boxer pictures are absolutely ADORABLE!! I love my boxer so much! I had to get up and go hug him after reading the posts.


----------



## LSnyder

Loves he is a pretty boy!  What is his name and how old?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

AlovesJ said:


> Everyone's boxer pictures are absolutely ADORABLE!! I love my boxer so much! I had to get up and go hug him after reading the posts.



OMG!! A new puppy!!! I love that muzzle! He has such a great boxer face! Who is this baby??!!!


----------



## bellabags23

*Alovesj* he is beautiful, and very photogenic!!!!


----------



## bellabags23

My Bella is gonna be 3 this month and her muzzle is starting to grey already, is this happening to anyone else's boxer?


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ Really?? Rocky turned 3 this month too and Bindi will be 3 in November. He has a black muzzle like Bella but I don't see any grey..yet.  

I thought when they're about 5 or 6 they're considered senior dogs no?


----------



## bellabags23

BagsRmyLife said:


> ^ Really?? Rocky turned 3 this month too and Bindi will be 3 in November. He has a black muzzle like Bella but I don't see any grey..yet.
> 
> I thought when they're about 5 or 6 they're considered senior dogs no?



Yeah I thought so too.... It makes me sad I love her black muzzle. I met a boxer named Snoopy he is 10 and his muzzle is all grey... He looks like an old man


Happy Birthday Rocky


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Happy Birthday to Bella too!! artyhat:

Snoopy, I love that name!

I have a feeling Rocky is going to look like an old man too. His coat is all brindle and he has the black face. My poor Rocks is going be a ol' man soon! Meanwhile Bindi is all white so she's going to look like herself!


----------



## AlovesJ

Thanks you guys!! His name is Rozzi, and he's 4. He is our SPOILED baby.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So I was in target last night (I  Target)..checking out the doggie section of course when a look over to a young couple with a shopping cart. When I look closer, they have a little boxer puppy playing in the shopping cart!!!  

The couple just got her and were buying her things so they had a little bed in the cart and she was playing on the bed with a lobster toy..so cute! I had to take a picture!


----------



## Michele26

^^^Aww look at that face.


----------



## bellabags23

How cute is that!!!! I'm glad to hear a boxer in a cart... Lol that's a first I always see little designer dogs in a shopping cart.


----------



## aaallabama

_*^^ whatta cutie-pie!!!*_


----------



## boxermom

I think dogs are like people with gray hair--some turn gray younger and some older. We knew a Boxer in our last neighborhood who was 10 and her muzzle was still all black! It made her look so young. But then our 11 year old boy Duffy was grey all over his head, muzzle and all.

Our first rescue girl, Shawnee, had a black muzzle when we adopted her and right after she came home she started turning gray. We joked that she didn't have to worry about looking young anymore. We think she was way older than the rescue group estimated--they said 5; our vet said at least 8 or 9.


----------



## bellabags23

*Boxermom*, you must be right...it just saddens me her muzzle is graying so young


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom, I noticed the same thing about greying muzzles. I've seen some very young boxers with a lot of grey hair. I met a boxer with a full face/head of grey. I had never seen a boxer with so much grey. The boxer was 13 years old!!! I made a deal with Maximus....he is going to have a 13th birthday.

 Mercedes began with a few grey hairs around 5 years old and Maximus began getting one or two grey hairs around his lower jawl at the age of 8. He has very little grey and it blends with the white on his muzzle. He does have some salt/pepper on his forehead(something the camera doesn't really pick up on).

The boxer baby is just too adorable!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So I was thinking...when are boxers considered to be senior dogs? 5 years old?


----------



## bellabags23

I'm kinda thinking 5 years old is middle aged for a boxer... I would consider 8 or 9 a senior


----------



## boxermomof2

BagsRmyLife said:


> So I was thinking...when are boxers considered to be senior dogs? 5 years old?




I think ages 4-6 is considered adult and 7 and up senior. I also think it depends on the dog's weight. Mercedes was 25lbs lighter than Maximus. The larger the dog, the older they are on the vet charts. 

Mercedes played like a puppy until her last 6 months of life. I think most boxers are forever young at heart!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

They expanded the park near my house. So there's lots of green grass for the pups to play on! Bindi and Rocky love rolling around, on their backs, and rubbing their faces in the grass! Here's Rocky!


----------



## boxermomof2

BagsRmyLife said:


> They expanded the park near my house. So there's lots of green grass for the pups to play on! Bindi and Rocky love rolling around, on their backs, and rubbing their faces in the grass! Here's Rocky!




He looks like he is having the best time! Isabella loves to roll in the grass too. Maximus just likes to lay in it.


----------



## bellabags23

*Bags* Rocky is too cute.... Bella loves to roll in the grass and either rub her scent on the grass or get the grass scent on her. I never could understand why they do that. It's so funny how their facial expressions tell a story.

I agree with *boxermomof2,* they say boxers are the clowns of the dogs and are toddlers for life. While I do believe they always love to play and easily get excited by a tone or an action, they are such smart human like dogs that I feel they are wise beyond their years


----------



## boxermom

bellabags23 said:


> I'm kinda thinking 5 years old is middle aged for a boxer... I would consider 8 or 9 a senior


 
Gosh, Sabo is about 5 1/2 (we estimate) and he's not acting middle-aged. I consider 3-6 full adult and 7 and older they are entering senior territory.  You guys are right about them always being puppy at heart. They will play and be silly as long as they possibly can. That's how I have judged when to think about assisting our dogs to the Rainbow Bridge, when they aren't enjoying life anymore.

I feel so bad for Sabo--his best friend, Roxie the Rottie down the street, has moved out of the neighborhood with her people. Everytime we go by that house he looks longingly hoping she will come out for a romp.  It's amazing how tuned in they are when something changes like that.


----------



## bellabags23

AWWWW....Poor Sabo they are so smart. I know what you mean Bella knows where all the dogs live and everyday has her playtime with her buddies. Bella gets so excited when she is going to see her cousin Nico we don't even say his name around her unless they are going to have a playdate. When she hears his name she runs in circles leaping and whining until she sees him, its amazing to me how they know how to communicate with us and let us know exactly what they want. 
*Boxermom * I hope the next family that moves in has a buddy or two for Sabo


----------



## boxermom

^Yes about how they communicate!  They can't speak words but they get their meaning across.  The other day Sabo was whining at me in the tone that means he wants something. I went through all the usual questions and he didn't respond, but when I asked if he was ready to eat (it was a little early) he yelped and ran around in circles and jumped a few times. Bingo!  He was probably thinking, why is it so much work to talk to my dense humans??


----------



## bellabags23

^^^^^LOL that  is so funny. Boxers are so smart and they have such similar behavior. I think boxers are just amazing and funny and cute and smart and I could go on and on all day....


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, poor Sabo.  I know Archie gets upset if he doesn't get to meet up with his girlfriend, Princess the labradoodle, at the park.  It's adorable watching the two of them play.  Plus it gets so much energy out.  Today when he got home, he wouldn't even let me take his leash off before plopped down with his favorite toy du jour.


----------



## bellabags23

OMG^^^^Archie is too cute... love how he loves his toy!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Archie is getting big, but he's still cute as can be!  Isn't it funny how they have best friends?  And it's a great way for them to use up all the Boxer energy.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

OMG! Archie with that look! I love how he's looking from the corner of his like "Mom, hurry up and get this picture!"


----------



## boxermomof2

Archie and his toy...true love The look on his face is priceless!


----------



## missgiannina

whinnielovesbag said:


> Awww, poor Sabo.  I know Archie gets upset if he doesn't get to meet up with his girlfriend, Princess the labradoodle, at the park.  It's adorable watching the two of them play.  Plus it gets so much energy out.  Today when he got home, he wouldn't even let me take his leash off before plopped down with his favorite toy du jour.



aww so adorable!!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

So we took a walk on Brooklyn Bridge Sunday night and this very nice guy was walking behind us and asked to take pictures of Rocky and Bindi! How could I say no?!


----------



## BagsRmyLife




----------



## whinnielovesbag

Awww, fabulous pictures of Rocky and Bindi.  So adorable.


----------



## boxermomof2

Wonderful pics! I think you should frame those.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

They're definitely going to get framed this weekend!


----------



## bellabags23

Awwww *bags* Bindi and Rocky are absolutely beautiful,  I don't blame the guy for stopping you to take pictures, he must be a very wise man who knows how special boxers are.... hehehe, by the way I just moved my daughter in to her college dorm, at Pace in the city, right by the Brooklyn bridge, maybe if she is lucky enough she'll see your beautiful boxers.... She is definitely gonna miss Bella.


----------



## boxermom

Haven't visited this thread in too long. Love the pix of Bindi and Rocky!

Sabo has been so antsy. I guess he misses the grandkids as well as his Rottie friend who moved. Grandkids were here Labor day weekend and he was very good with them and even Colin (who before was afraid of such a big dog) was ok with Sabo being in the middle of everything.

I hope everyone's dogs are well and having fun.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

bellabags23 said:


> Awwww *bags* Bindi and Rocky are absolutely beautiful,  I don't blame the guy for stopping you to take pictures, he must be a very wise man who knows how special boxers are.... hehehe, by the way I just moved my daughter in to her college dorm, at Pace in the city, right by the Brooklyn bridge, maybe if she is lucky enough she'll see your beautiful boxers.... She is definitely gonna miss Bella.




Quite possibly! My brother actually went to the PACE 

Sabo should come play with Bindi and Rocky, that would make him feel better!


----------



## boxermom

^Sabo would love that! 

Everyday passing the house where his best friend Rottie lived he looks, waiting for her to come out but she lives in another town now. It's amazing how a dog can miss another dog so much.  I've been trying to play more with him, letting him run a bit in the vacant lot nearby, but it's not the same as having a kid or another dog. They loved to wrestle and both ended up all slobbery. so fun to watch. And a tired dog is a good dog!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxer Mommies!!!

How are y'all doing??!  I have missed this thread!  Baby Annie Pants is almost 10 months old, my son started 2nd grade and DH and I are working like crazy!!!

Windsor (newly nicknamed Windsy Lohan by Boxer Daddy, his breeder) is doing great!  I will get some pics uploaded soon!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Boxermommies...I need your help!!!  I think Windsor has fleas!!!  I also have an infant in the house...please share your quick and safe secrets at getting rid of these little suckers!  We aren't infested by no means, but I want to prevent this from happening in all forms!!!


----------



## LSnyder

first off get some good shampoo and give Windsor a good soothing bath.  Go to the pet store or grocery store to get either a baby safe flea bomb or baby safe insecticide.  Then vaccumm twice daily to get the dead fleas gone.  We sprayed our entire yard with something that takes care of fleas and it worked.  We sprayed only once.  Also call your vet and order some flea treatment (we get ours from Petsmart).


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermom said:


> ^Sabo would love that!
> 
> Everyday passing the house where his best friend Rottie lived he looks, waiting for her to come out but she lives in another town now. It's amazing how a dog can miss another dog so much.  I've been trying to play more with him, letting him run a bit in the vacant lot nearby, but it's not the same as having a kid or another dog. They loved to wrestle and both ended up all slobbery. so fun to watch. And a tired dog is a good dog!



How sad.


----------



## AlovesJ

BagsRmyLife said:


>



great pic!

Here is Rozzi going for a ride, usually I have his seat harness on. We were only going two streets over though.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Awww look at the face!! Love the Boxer muzzle!


----------



## Voodoo

BUMP!

Hi y'all!!!!!!! How is everyone's babies doing?

Duke says hi and he loves y'all!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Great news!  There were no fleas visiting Windsy Lohan, which is FAAABULOUS!!!

He is also doing great!  I found out this week that when Windsor gets neutered, (sp??!) I can be there!  I don't want to watch, I just want to rub his ears!  I am so happy about that!!!

Otherwise, he is so great!  He is 62 pounds and beautiful and handsome and perfect!  See my profile pic!  I have started dabbing in photography and he is my most favorite subject to practice on!!!


----------



## Voodoo

Love the new avatar, Sunny!!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thank you, Voodoo!!!

He is SO handsome!!!  And I have such an addition for his SQUISSSSHY FACE!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

^ That avatar is awesome! I need a keychain with that squishy face or something.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Love the pic of Windsor.  Good luck with his big boy procedure.  The worst part for Archie was his recovery but not in the sense he was hurting.  The head surgical nurse (who has boxers and loves Archie so much she babysits him when we are out of town) told us not to give him his pain pills.  He woke up ready to play and play hard.  She thought he would be dangerous to himself if he didn't feel any pain.  But that's my Archie....two gears- hyper drive and sleeping.

Here's the latest Archie pic.  He's such a big boy but still has a baby face.


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles, I have an addiction to squishy faces too! I want to just smooch those smooshy lips!

Archie is so handsome! I'm in love with his face. I love the pink above his lips. Maximus has a pink soft chin and I kiss it all the time!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Gosh us Boxer crazies are everywhere - even a thread dedicated to the little wiggle butts on a purse forum.   AWESOME  

I'm sure we have met on boxer forums as well!!!

Now if I could just find a purse big enough to carry my two smoosh faces in.....


----------



## LSnyder

Here are more Boxer Baby pictures, lounging around.  They were so incredible tired that night.






I did go to PetCo to look at dogs and get my puppy fix.  They had three boxers.  One that looked EXACTLY like Hemi and two that looked EXACTLY like Daphnie, spotting and everything.  I just wanted to get them and rescue them


----------



## boxermomof2

Lsnyder, those are some tired boxers! 

Your photo reminded me of this video....
http://www.break.com/index/not-a-morning-dog.html/


----------



## LSnyder

haha that was so cute!!! Reminded me exactly of Daphnie when she gets tired


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> haha that was so cute!!! Reminded me exactly of Daphnie when she gets tired




Boxers are funny characters! I've laughed more having boxers in my life.

I think Matthew Cowley sums a boxer up best....

He is the clown of the dog fraternity, canines  answer to  vaudeville. A laugh a minute, lives life to the fullest, a  maximum velocity version of canine slapstick. But he is also a  sympathetic soul, a shoulder to cry on, a confidante. He is all that is  good in a dog. He is of course The Boxer (from the article Canine Clowns  by Matthew Cowley)


----------



## BagsRmyLife

BEBEPURSE said:


> Gosh us Boxer crazies are everywhere - even a thread dedicated to the little wiggle butts on a purse forum.   AWESOME
> 
> I'm sure we have met on boxer forums as well!!!
> 
> Now if I could just find a purse big enough to carry my two smoosh faces in.....




I'd need two of the biggest suit cases you can find to carry my Boxer pups with me everywhere!


----------



## dorcast

LSnyder - Love those pictures! I am always amazed by the positions they find comfortable.

There is a Boxer puppy in the building next to mine.  I think the owners think I'm a stalker, I look for her all the time.


----------



## boxermom

It's great to see new pix of Windsor and Archie.

LSnyder, your two funny Boxers get into the craziest positions! They are better than tv


----------



## BEBEPURSE

LSnyder said:


> Here are more Boxer Baby pictures, lounging around. They were so incredible tired that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did go to PetCo to look at dogs and get my puppy fix. They had three boxers. One that looked EXACTLY like Hemi and two that looked EXACTLY like Daphnie, spotting and everything. I just wanted to get them and rescue them


----------



## BEBEPURSE

boxermomof2 said:


> Lsnyder, those are some tired boxers!
> 
> Your photo reminded me of this video....
> http://www.break.com/index/not-a-morning-dog.html/


 
OMG that is sooo funny. I'm in tears...


----------



## LSnyder

boxermom said:


> It's great to see new pix of Windsor and Archie.
> 
> LSnyder, your two funny Boxers get into the craziest positions! They are better than tv


 
It's not both of them.  Daphnie is the instigator.  Hemi is just trying to copy what his sister is doing.  If she is sleeping weird he will roll around on the floor until we tell him he is cute.  Then he smiles.  Daphnie doesn't care if we acknowledge her cuteness or not.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> It's not both of them. Daphnie is the instigator. Hemi is just trying to copy what his sister is doing. If she is sleeping weird he will roll around on the floor until we tell him he is cute. Then he smiles. Daphnie doesn't care if we acknowledge her cuteness or not.


 
That's awesome--just what I would expect from Boxers


----------



## AlovesJ

I need suggestions. My boxer is 5 and has been the only dog in the house. This weekend my brother got a German Shepard puppy. My brother is a fireman so when he has a 24 hour shift I have to puppy sit. Rozzi, my boxer, is not having the new puppy. He snaps at him. How can I get him to love this new puppy?


----------



## boxermomof2

AlovesJ said:


> I need suggestions. My boxer is 5 and has been the only dog in the house. This weekend my brother got a German Shepard puppy. My brother is a fireman so when he has a 24 hour shift I have to puppy sit. Rozzi, my boxer, is not having the new puppy. He snaps at him. How can I get him to love this new puppy?




Snaps at him as in wants to injure- or is he playing? Have you seen two boxers play? They are very rough!
Also, it's not unusual for the older dog to set rules for the young whipper snapper. Pups often learn doggy manners from older dogs in the pack. 

My son's GF brought her young GSD over to play and he had terrible doggy manners which Maximus corrected immediately; not biting hard, but he let out a fierce growl and snap to let the pup know it's not okay-straighten up. They got along great after Maximus clearly defined the boundaries. Of course all play was supervised by me.


----------



## AlovesJ

He definitely isn't playing. I don't think he would bite him to hurt him, just to get him to leave him alone. The puppy will try to play with him by kind of hitting him, almost like another Boxer, and Rozzi becomes irritated. It's so odd though b/c he'll let him drink out of the same water bowl at the same time. The very first day Rozzi was all excited and was licking the new puppy, and now he'll walk way around where the dog is. I'm hoping with time he'll get use to him. oh...I do tell him very sternly to be nice.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

If it's the first time, it could just be the getting used to with another dog. *boxermomof2* is right with older dogs and young puppies. Sometimes they are just teaching them, they're animals, they know their own way of teaching puppies. The puppy could just be bothering him at the wrong time.


----------



## AlovesJ

Ok...so I have to keep the puppy tonight. Rozzi, is totally different today. He didn't snap at all. The only thing we did different was kept him in my brother's garage until I got home. The other day he was inside our house all day crying, maybe it just drove Rozzi crazy. Now I have another issue, well it's not issue, but bums me out. This puppy is dominating him. He takes all of the toys directly out of his mouth. Rozzi we'll go get it, and then the puppy comes back and takes it out of his mouth. My Rozzi doodle is just too sweet.


----------



## boxermomof2

AlovesJ said:


> Ok...so I have to keep the puppy tonight. Rozzi, is totally different today. He didn't snap at all. The only thing we did different was kept him in my brother's garage until I got home. The other day he was inside our house all day crying, maybe it just drove Rozzi crazy. Now I have another issue, well it's not issue, but bums me out. This puppy is dominating him. He takes all of the toys directly out of his mouth. Rozzi we'll go get it, and then the puppy comes back and takes it out of his mouth. My Rozzi doodle is just too sweet.



I'm not sure I would consider the pup taking toys from Rozzi dominating. I would have to believe Rozzi is in control and it allowing puppy to have the toy. That's an awesome sign IMO!! YAY Rozzi, he sounds like he has excellent canine manners. He knows he's dealing with a puppy. 
They communicate with every move and gesture, more than we will ever know. I'm glad they are getting along! 

I wanted to add...

We added a puppy to our family with a nine year old boxer. He tolerates a lot from this pup, but in no way do I believe the pup is in control. He just allows what is acceptable and growls when pup has gone too far. I can't believe what a patient old man he is!
Anyway, he is treated as the senior dog. He is allowed to sleep in our bed, he is fed first, and we do correct puppy if she is annoying him too much.


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm not sure I would consider the pup taking toys from Rozzi dominating. I would have to believe Rozzi is in control and it allowing puppy to have the toy. That's an awesome sign IMO!! YAY Rozzi, he sounds like he has excellent canine manners. He knows he's dealing with a puppy.
> They communicate with every move and gesture, more than we will ever know. I'm glad they are getting along!
> 
> I wanted to add...
> 
> We added a puppy to our family with a nine year old boxer. He tolerates a lot from this pup, but in no way do I believe the pup is in control. He just allows what is acceptable and growls when pup has gone too far. I can't believe what a patient old man he is!
> Anyway, he is treated as the senior dog. He is allowed to sleep in our bed, he is fed first, and we do correct puppy if she is annoying him too much.



Good advice, thanks. I bet you're right! Rozzi just has manners.  Makes a momma proud. 

On another note...there was a Halloween pet costume on sale at Target for $3.25. I couldn't resist. hehe..It's a squirrel. I put it on him, but couldn't get any good pictures without my husband helping me get his attention. If I get some I'll post though.


----------



## boxermomof2

Oh, a squirrel! :lolots: Please post pictures!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

I posted these in the mastiff thread, but since Isabella is sister to a boxer I thought it would be okay to post them here.
I gave Maximus a break and didn't put a costume on him this year. 

Isabella's tutu and flower hat


----------



## dorcast

Oh my God! I'm going to have to look at that second picture all day. I love Isabella's worried squooshy face!


----------



## LSnyder

Her face says "Mommy, what happened?  What is on me?  Oh Mommy why are you laughing at my confusion?"  I love it, soo squishy and loveable!


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermomof2 said:


> I posted these in the mastiff thread, but since Isabella is sister to a boxer I thought it would be okay to post them here.
> I gave Maximus a break and didn't put a costume on him this year.
> 
> Isabella's tutu and flower hat



I love it!!!!! haha 

I still haven't got a chance to put on Rozzi's costume.


----------



## Michele26

*Boxermomof2*, OMG! I love them...so funny!


----------



## boxermomof2

Please say a prayer for Maximus. He is going into surgery this coming Thursday to have a mass cell tumor removed. Our vet is optimistic it is a grade one because it is small. Keeping our fingers crossed it is. I'm not sure if we would consider cemo if it is a grade 2. 
Has anyone been through cemo with their boxer? Maximus is 9 years old.

Here is Maximus a few days ago in his favorite chair. He is just getting over a respiratory infection.


----------



## boxermom

^I sure will keep Maximus in my prayers. Our beloved Sam had a mast cell tumor removed before we adopted him. They did no chemo and I wonder if they should've. We had no idea how old he was.

Our Heidi had chemo for her lymphoma. Some weeks were harder than others but overall her quality of life was quite good. The prognosis (at least back in the 1990's) wasn't that good for lymphoma in dogs. She lived an additional  10 months; the cancer returned and we decided not to put her through any more chemo since the best odds they could give were another 3 months for her IF chemo was successful. I believe we made the correct choice for her.

We've had Boxers with mast cell tumors but they were grade 1 and chemo was never suggested so I have no experience with that.

Big hugs to Maximus and you, his loving family, for a full recovery.


----------



## dorcast

I'll be thinking of you and Maximus.
It's scary, but so glad your vet is optimistic.


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus had surgery yesterday and he is doing well considering. He ate and drank a few hours after we brought him home. He was up and down all night drinking water. Poor guy was so thirsty! He took a super long pee this morning!!!  He's sleeping now. 
Now we have to wait 10 days for the lab results.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

boxermomof2 said:


> Maximus had surgery yesterday and he is doing well considering. He ate and drank a few hours after we brought him home. He was up and down all night drinking water. Poor guy was so thirsty! He took a super long pee this morning!!!  He's sleeping now.
> Now we have to wait 10 days for the lab results.



Oh, Boxermomof2.  Big  to you and Mr Maximus.  You all are in my thoughts.  Best wishes and I am hoping the ten days pass quickly and you receive good news.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Great news on the positive results!!


----------



## LSnyder

Glad Maximus is doing well!!!!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

hi folks.  just wanted introduce myself. my current boxer (his name is my username) is in my avatar.  i'll post some pics of our previous boxer when i get a chance and after i've made my way through this thread.


----------



## LSnyder

Welcome!!!!! Picutres are requried


----------



## LSnyder

I had to post a new pictures of Hemi and Daphnie   They do love each other, can you tell?


----------



## Michele26

^^That's so sweet!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

owen spunkmeyer said:


> hi folks.  just wanted introduce myself. my current boxer (his name is my username) is in my avatar.  i'll post some pics of our previous boxer when i get a chance and after i've made my way through this thread.




Welcome! Yes please post pics! The more the better


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Hemi and Daphne look adorable!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

I need advice.  We have the opportunity to adopt a 9 month old baby girl boxer from friends of friends.  They got the little girl at 8 weeks and simply can't handle her.  I want to do this and give the precious girl a good, safe home; but I am worried about my Archie.  He is such a sweet boy but he is used to our undivided attention.  I worry that he may be upset and if we give him a sister.  Archie is almost 18 months, so still very much a puppy.  His behavior has been so good and I don't want to jeopardize anything but I desperately want to add to our little brood, especially considering we could give this little girl a good life.  Any thoughts on how to know how Archie would handle this?

PS- Pictures of Hemi and Daphne make me want to go get her tonight!!!  Too precious.


----------



## Voodoo

All the pics of everyone's Boxers make me so happy!

Whinnie.... maybe it's a good thing that Archie is still so young...he may adjust quickly to having a little sister.  But I do see your point ... the new 'baby' in the house will take a lot of your time and attention and you and DH will have to do a lot more to make sure Archie doesn't feel slighted. If you both feel that you have the room in your home, yard, and hearts for another I'm sure all of you will adjust just fine!  

I will say one thing though....only as a matter of thinking forwardly...having almost gotten Archie out of 'puppyhood' (although....Boxers never wander far from being a puppy do they heheh) you'd be starting allll over!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks, Voo .   Those are my two biggest fear- Archie feeling slighted and dealing with puppyhood again now that we have Archie almost into toddlerhood.  We definitely have some thinking to do.  I might see if we can have a little play date before we make the decision to see how Archie and the lil girl interact.


----------



## Voodoo

That's an excellent idea!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

whinnielovesbag said:


> Those are my two biggest fear- Archie feeling slighted and dealing with puppyhood again now that we have Archie almost into toddlerhood.  We definitely have some thinking to do.  I might see if we can have a little play date before we make the decision to see how Archie and the lil girl interact.



Dogs do not think in human terms. He won't get jealous, he will compete for attention but Archie will be fine! You will have to learn to pet two boxers at once!
 Does Archie like other dogs? Is he dog friendly? If he is, I don't think you'll have a problem. 

I think meeting on neutral ground it a great idea! 
We couldn't do that with Isabella. We brought her home to Maximus and introduced her to him with her backside. I know that is weird, but that is how they greet. We let Maximus sniff her and the minute we saw him wiggle approval, we put her down and he allowed her to sniff him. They were playing within seconds of the introduction.


----------



## LSnyder

We got Hemi when Daphnie was 7 months old, we had had her for 6 months before we got him.  She was used to getting our attention, but quickly warmed up to her brother and get along (usually) great.  Archie will think:  

"Oh! You got me a friend!!!! Thanks Mom and Dad!!!!!"

Their eyes tell all.


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> Their eyes tell all.



Boy, and that's the truth!!!

I also wanted to add..... IMO, no two dogs play together like a pair of boxers. They really are amazing together.


----------



## Voodoo

Let us know what y'all decide, Whinnie!!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

We have a play date on Sunday.  I'm excited but also nervous.  I'll let you know Mr Archie thinks.


----------



## boxermom

Good luck with the playdate, Whinnie! I've always heard that while same gender dogs can get along, it's easier when they aren't both the same. Sabo gets along with the male dog next door but he could probably live with a female better.

Regarding the female Boxer puppy, people need to research the breed! Boxers are a handful and it takes a special person to be patient and consistent with them. They are so adorable, it's hard to resist them though.

*lsnyder*, another awesome pic of hemi and daphnie!

*boxermomof2*, how is Maximus doing? I read the update soon after surgery and I hope he continues to do well.


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom,

Maximus is doing fine.The lab work came back a grade 2 tumor. We went to see an oncologist yesterday to discuss the pathology report and to hear what options we have. 
We decided we will not put Maximus through chemo. They have no cure for mass cell cancer, only lymphoma responds well to chemo. At best we could hope it put the cancer in remission. We feel chemo would be too much on Maximus. 
 The margins were clear on the biopsy so that was good news. 
There is a 50/50 chance the cancer will come back. They have recently begun using a c-kit marker test to help predict which way a grade 2 MCT will go, but the test is so new to mass cell and there is not enough data to know the accuracy of the test. They have been using the c-kit marker on humans for years, but humans do not get mass cell tumors so this is new territory. It sounds promising, but the test cost $300. My DH doesn't want to spend the money on a test that has not been proven and may give us false hope.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

boxermom said:


> Regarding the female Boxer puppy, people need to research the breed! Boxers are a handful and it takes a special person to be patient and consistent with them. They are so adorable, it's hard to resist them though.



It makes me so angry.  Having a pet is a huge responsibility and I wish everyone would take it as serious as they should.



boxermomof2 said:


> Boxermom,
> 
> Maximus is doing fine.The lab work came back a grade 2 tumor. We went to see an oncologist yesterday to discuss the pathology report and to hear what options we have.
> We decided we will not put Maximus through chemo. They have no cure for mass cell cancer, only lymphoma responds well to chemo. At best we could hope it put the cancer in remission. We feel chemo would be too much on Maximus.
> The margins were clear on the biopsy so that was good news.
> There is a 50/50 chance the cancer will come back. They have recently begun using a c-kit marker test to help predict which way a grade 2 MCT will go, but the test is so new to mass cell and there is not enough data to know the accuracy of the test. They have been using the c-kit marker on humans for years, but humans do not get mass cell tumors so this is new territory. It sounds promising, but the test cost $300. My DH doesn't want to spend the money on a test that has not been proven and may give us false hope.



Huge .  Continued good thoughts for Maximus and your family.


----------



## boxermom

*Boxermomof2*, I'm impressed with how you and your dh thought through the options for Maximus. Chemo can give a dog some good weeks but there are also several bad weeks and it's hard to see them suffer plus the time spent at the vet or specialist vet getting the chemo. Let's hope the research on mast cell tumors makes big progress--Boxers get so many of them. Best wishes to you all, esp. Maximus.

 In 1996, our boxer Heidi had lymphoma and we elected to do chemo. She lived another 10 months, mostly good, but the last month she was no longer in remission and we decided to stop treatment and let nature take it's course until she let us know when it was time.


----------



## missgiannina

so many cute Boxers in this thread!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks Whinnie and boxermom! 

Here is Maximus riding in the car with dad yesterday. He LOVES car rides!!!
I take him for car rides when I run quick errands to places I can see him in the car.  He loves looking out the window. 
He's wearing his Paco skull collar. I splurged on it last Mother's day. His tag says "Bad to the Bone". I can't believe how fast his incision healed and how quickly his hair has grown back. It's been 2 weeks and his hair is almost all filled in.


----------



## Bag*Snob

LOL  I love that pic - exactly what I needed to see today to put a smile on my face.


----------



## boxermom

Maximus is so handsome! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

No sister for Archie 

To say it went badly would be a gross understatement.  The girl puppy is darling but wild and didn't not take to Archie.  He initiated play and she lunged for him in a vicious, not playful way.  We separated and tried again.  It got worse.  Archie got bit and scratched.  (The scratch even bled.  I called the emergency vet and was advised that since the bleeding stopped and both dogs are fully vaccinated, he'll be fine.)

I am sad about this.  I guessed I had my hopes up and it breaks my heart that I can't "save" her.  I think she'll be a good dog but needs a ton of loving and training, which I could handle.  I couldn't handle the thought of her hurting my Archie again. 

DH did agree that I can start looking into boxer rescues, though, so I'll start investigating that after the first of the year.


----------



## Michele26

Whinnie, too bad, and hopefully someone will take that dog love and train her. Is it certain that she'll be saved?

You'll find the right fit for Archie and you and your DH.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks, Michele.  The people who currently have her said they won't take her to a shelter and will keep trying to rehome her.  I am definitely going to try to recruit some people to consider it.  It just breaks my heart that this little girl is suffering because her current people didn't fully think through the seriousness of pet ownership.


----------



## boxermomof2

Sorry it didn't work out Whinnie, but I'm happy you could walk away. I know it must have been very difficult. You'll know when it is a good fit.


----------



## boxermom

Whinnie, you know you did the right thing by putting Archie first in this case. I hope this puppy can get some serious training. Bless you for trying


----------



## buzzytoes

Whinnie it sounds like you did the right thing even though it didn't turn into a happy ending. I have no doubt you could bring that little girl around but of course you don't want to do it at the expense of Archie. I'm glad that at least he was not the reason it didn't work out so hopefully that will put any fears to rest about bringing a sibling home for him.


----------



## vernis-lover

Just like humans, dogs don't always like each other and you just need to find the right fit.

I currently have two Boxers: Tessa, who will be 12 on 1 March, and Oscar who is 8. We introduced Oscar to Tessa 3 years ago and they just hit it off. He was a little 'over-friendly' to start with for about 36 hours - she kept putting him in his place and he eventually got the message.

Prior to Oscar's arrival, Tessa lived with a 5 year old female Boxer who we lost very early in her life due to long and complicated medical problems and also Holly, a Collie Cross, who we recently lost aged 13.5. Tessa, Holly and Oscar lived very happily together for just over 3 years. (Holly was just a big softie who would honestly accept any other animal we brought into the house).

Prior to adopting Oscar, we tried Tessa with another female Boxer and they just hated each other on sight. Sometimes it just happens. Tessa and my sister-in-laws eldest Lab can't stand each other but the younger one is is fine!


----------



## boxermom

^I guess just like humans, they have their likes and dislikes and if they are major, we need to respect them and not force it. 12 is quite old for a boxer--the oldest of mine lived to 11 1/2.


----------



## LSnyder

Hey my Boxer Family!!!

Just wanted to share a new picture of the two goof-balls enjoying some extra close together time


----------



## smallfry

LSnyder said:


> Hey my Boxer Family!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share a new picture of the two goof-balls enjoying some extra close together time



What a great picture!  I just want to kiss their smushy faces!!


----------



## boxermomof2

LSnyder said:


> Hey my Boxer Family!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share a new picture of the two goof-balls enjoying some extra close together time



How precious!  They really love each other..


----------



## boxermomof2

I think I've gone off the deep end.  I just placed an order for raw muskrat from my raw supplier! LOL  It's suppose to taste like rabbit. I wonder how they know? 
I had to share this because I know you will all understand exactly what I'm saying. 
l meet my raw supplier once a month and the last order I placed I threw in some turkey legs/feet. I don't mean the legs with meat, the part that extends past that. They are suppose to be full of natural joint supplements.
 Well, they are not pretty! They have toe nails!  So I give them to Isabella & Maximus as a late night treat. Isabella chews on hers, but Maximus just stares at it and then looks at me like WTH? The look on his face was priceless! He looked at me as if to say, "Mom you have really gone too far with this eating like we're in the wild stuff!" I laugh every time I think of that look.


----------



## dorcast

You are a better Boxer mom than I!

I'm a little obsessed with home cooking and supplements for Olive, but I don't think I could handle raw turkey toenails!


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> Hey my Boxer Family!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share a new picture of the two goof-balls enjoying some extra close together time


 
You always get such wonderful photos of your babies, L. This one is worth framing. I love seeing them together--what a pair! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## AlovesJ

LSnyder said:


> Hey my Boxer Family!!!
> 
> Just wanted to share a new picture of the two goof-balls enjoying some extra close together time



Adorable!!!

I love this thread, I don't know how it slips my mind sometimes.

I have a quick, funny story. Sad but true....I have spoiled Rozzi rotten. He minds me, but not like he minds my husband. He just thinks "Dad's not here, I get to do whatever I want". My husband was recently gone for 2 weeks, so there was a serious lack of discipline going on. Anyway...one day I walk through the kitchen to find him standing on the kitchen table. There wasn't even any food on it. Then he wanted me to get him down. He cried and walked from side to side for a good 3 minutes. Why he didn't want to climb down the same way he got up is beyond me. Why he even wanted on the table is also beyond me. lol


----------



## boxermom

^That's hilarious! If you had a video you'd win on America's Funniest Home Videos.

We had a Boxer puppy eons ago who was shut in the laundry room while we were gone. When we returned home, whe was in the laundry basket on top of the washing machine. How on earth did she get up there--she was just a little thing? All I can think of is somehow she climbed up the hoses and vent behind the appliances and climbed over the panel to jump into the basket and nap on the dirty clothes. She did have a bed in the room but it wasn't good enough, I guess.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> You are a better Boxer mom than I!
> 
> I'm a little obsessed with home cooking and supplements for Olive, but I don't think I could handle raw turkey toenails!




Now see, i would have to disagree with you. I think home cooking takes a lot more dedication.  I thaw and serve. 
After handling raw food for so many years I've become desensitized to the whole thing... organ meat, crunching of bones etc.  The only thing that grossed me out recently was some whole farm chickens I purchased (Isabella can't handle grocery store chicken). They arrived with their heads intact. I was gagging the entire time I cut the head off.  Some raw feeders feed heads, I won't.


----------



## boxermomof2

AlovesJ said:


> Adorable!!!
> 
> I love this thread, I don't know how it slips my mind sometimes.
> 
> I have a quick, funny story. Sad but true....I have spoiled Rozzi rotten. He minds me, but not like he minds my husband. He just thinks "Dad's not here, I get to do whatever I want". My husband was recently gone for 2 weeks, so there was a serious lack of discipline going on. Anyway...one day I walk through the kitchen to find him standing on the kitchen table. There wasn't even any food on it. Then he wanted me to get him down. He cried and walked from side to side for a good 3 minutes. Why he didn't want to climb down the same way he got up is beyond me. Why he even wanted on the table is also beyond me. lol





boxermom said:


> ^That's hilarious! If you had a video you'd win on America's Funniest Home Videos.
> 
> We had a Boxer puppy eons ago who was shut in the laundry room while we were gone. When we returned home, whe was in the laundry basket on top of the washing machine. How on earth did she get up there--she was just a little thing? All I can think of is somehow she climbed up the hoses and vent behind the appliances and climbed over the panel to jump into the basket and nap on the dirty clothes. She did have a bed in the room but it wasn't good enough, I guess.




Boxers are funny characters! 

Boxermom, I think it's hilarious. They will always pick the softest place to sleep. Maximus sleeps with his head on a pillow just like a human.  I tried to explain to my vet the comforts my boxers require and he tried to explain to me dogs do not need these things. I politely disagreed. It's obvious he doesn't know boxers!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2, they absolutely do use pillows like a human does. All of our Boxers have done it. Sabo does it every evening and sometimes he can pull the covers down so he can get under the blanket. How a 90# dog can do that, I don't know, but he does. He wants his head on a pillow and often wants to be covered up.


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermom said:


> ^That's hilarious! If you had a video you'd win on America's Funniest Home Videos.
> 
> We had a Boxer puppy eons ago who was shut in the laundry room while we were gone. When we returned home, whe was in the laundry basket on top of the washing machine. How on earth did she get up there--she was just a little thing? All I can think of is somehow she climbed up the hoses and vent behind the appliances and climbed over the panel to jump into the basket and nap on the dirty clothes. She did have a bed in the room but it wasn't good enough, I guess.




Aww...haha. Don't you wish we had a camera recording them. I'd love to know what he does all day.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Hi ladies, I hope everyone's babies are staying warm and dry given all the sever weather going around.  This is how my boy spent his snow day:






I still remember him being this size-


----------



## boxermom

^OMG, they grow out of that little puppy stage so fast, don't they? What a handsome boy! His markings are so perfect. Although I love them all. As one dog lover told me, *God wields the paintbrush* when our dogs get their markings.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Thanks, Boxermom.  I am quite biased but it struck me today how gorgeous he is.  I love all boxers and their markings- they give them so much character!  I am partial to boxers with a white stripe on their face.  All ours have had them and I love the sleepy, warm pink cheeks.  With that said, I don't think I have ever met a boxer I didn't fall in love with, though.


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

whinnielovesbag said:


> Hi ladies, I hope everyone's babies are staying warm and dry given all the sever weather going around. This is how my boy spent his snow day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still remember him being this size-


 
*How Beautiful!!!  *


----------



## pekie

*whinnielovesbag* he is absolutely gorgeus! how old is he?

so happy that i can officially join this thread!


----------



## whinnielovesbag

pekie said:


> *whinnielovesbag* he is absolutely gorgeus! how old is he?
> 
> so happy that i can officially join this thread!



Aww, thanks.  He'll be 2 this summer.


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm in love with Archie, he is so handsome!!


Maximus had a mast cell tumor removed this past December. It was a grade 2 with a low mitotic index and very clean margins. 
Sadly, he has developed another tumor and is scheduled for surgery this Thursday.

Boxermom, I know you have some experience with cancer. Can you tell me at what point do we stop removing the tumors? His last surgery was less than 8 weeks ago. I'm not ready to give up, but at what point do we stop?

I just want to say this to all of you with young boxers..If you can do one thing to help prevent, or slow down the disease that plagues our breed,  give broccoli supplements daily! It's not expensive and easy to give with food.

http://www.amazon.com/Jarrow-Formul...VTM0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296051317&sr=8-1

*Benefits-*
http://www.raysahelian.com/broccolisprouts.html

I've started Isabella on them too because mastiffs are plagued with cancer too.


----------



## dorcast

I'm so sorry about Maximus, I hope the surgery goes well. 

Thank you for the broccoli information, it's really interesting.  I cook for Olive, 
and use cabbage and kale, but I will start adding broccoli and some of the other vegetables mentioned.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you for the well wishes!

I'm a member of a canine cancer group and broccoli is stressed by many vets as part of the anti-cancer diet (broccoli sprouts).

Maximus HATES veggies and they give him gas, but he has tolerated broccoli seed extract very well. I'm giving him 2  capsules a day, but one would be a good dose for a cancer free dog. I give Isabella a capsule with her morning meal. 

This supplement is good for anyone (dog or human) who carries the genetic risks of cancer.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

Archie's coat is so gorgeous!!! I just wanna snuggle up right next to him!


----------



## BagsRmyLife

On other note...Here's a video I posted on YouTube from the summer of Bindi and Rocky! Can't wait for the summer. It's been snowing here like crazy in NY and the cold weather is not fun for these two pups!


----------



## INeedMoreBags

Hi all! heres my handsom dog! He turned 1 in August. I had a question, does anyone else have a boxer with bad gas? My guy is farting all the time lately. I havent switched food on him at all. When we got him they said he was always on Iams so we kept him on Iams.


----------



## smallfry

BagsRmyLife said:


> On other note...Here's a video I posted on YouTube from the summer of Bindi and Rocky! Can't wait for the summer. It's been snowing here like crazy in NY and the cold weather is not fun for these two pups!



I love this!!  They are so beautiful


----------



## smallfry

INeedMoreBags said:


> Hi all! heres my handsom dog! He turned 1 in August. I had a question, does anyone else have a boxer with bad gas? My guy is farting all the time lately. I havent switched food on him at all. When we got him they said he was always on Iams so we kept him on Iams.



He sure is handsome!!  I have heard that bad gas is common with Boxers.  I bet if you do an internet search, you might be able to find some information and hopefully some solutions.  Good luck!


----------



## boxermomof2

INeedMoreBags said:


> Hi all! heres my handsom dog! He turned 1 in August. I had a question, does anyone else have a boxer with bad gas? My guy is farting all the time lately. I havent switched food on him at all. When we got him they said he was always on Iams so we kept him on Iams.



It could be he needs digestive enzymes or you could try adding a tablespoon of greek style (no sugar) yogurt to his food. I would try the yogurt first and if that doesn't help, go to digestive enzymes. This is a good product-
http://www.goodpet.com/library/pharmacyFiles/canine.asp

Digestive enzymes help break down the food and will also aid in nutrient absorption. 

Believe it or not, my guys have very little gas.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

When Bindi was a puppy she used to have a lot more gas..she's much better now. Don't forget, they're descends of bulldogs who are known for their stinky gas...ush:


----------



## boxermomof2

Not trying to alarm you, but if the gas has increased from normal every now and then gas to- gas all day, everyday; you  really need to look at what may be causing it. It can contribute or lead to gastric bloat. My boxer Maximus went through this. We made several trips to the ER and he was scheduled for stomach surgery. Thankfully, I figured out what was causing it and canceled surgery. That  was 8 years ago. It was the food I was feeding him. 

It could be the dog food. Dogs can become sensitive to certain foods over a period of time. I will tell you that I'm not a fan of iams. 

 His gas problem  could be something as simple as the way he is eating. If he is a gulper you need to work on slowing his eating down. 

Here are some ideas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LdtVE8t7K8

I thought this one was pretty clever-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dB_Lkra8Ua4&feature=related


----------



## pekie

I have to share this with everyone as i thought it was so cute and funny!  I left tyson in the car for 15 mins the other day as i had to buy some food. i was worried about leaving him alone too long so i ran back to the car to find him chilling on the dashboard like its a normal thing to do. i dont know how he managed it as my car is a mini and its quite tight between the window and dashboard.


----------



## boxermomof2

pekie said:


> I have to share this with everyone as i thought it was so cute and funny!  I left tyson in the car for 15 mins the other day as i had to buy some food. i was worried about leaving him alone too long so i ran back to the car to find him chilling on the dashboard like its a normal thing to do. i dont know how he managed it as my car is a mini and its quite tight between the window and dashboard.



OMG!!! That is hilarious! :lolots:


----------



## LSnyder

haha hubby and I had a Min for a couple of months.  I couldn't imagine either of our dogs climbing up there without some sort of "ecouragement"


----------



## BagsRmyLife

*pekie* that's so cool that he can snuggle in the dashboard!! 

When we leave Bindi and Rocky in the car, Rocky sits in the driver's seat and Bindi is in the passenger.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

*pekie* that's so cool that he can snuggle in the dashboard!! 

When we leave Bindi and Rocky in the car, Rocky sits in the driver's seat and Bindi is in the passenger.


----------



## Mommy2APrincess

pekie said:


> I have to share this with everyone as i thought it was so cute and funny! I left tyson in the car for 15 mins the other day as i had to buy some food. i was worried about leaving him alone too long so i ran back to the car to find him chilling on the dashboard like its a normal thing to do. i dont know how he managed it as my car is a mini and its quite tight between the window and dashboard.


 

OMGosh - that is SO cute!!!!


----------



## pekie

BagsRmyLife - thats so cute your two dogs have their favourite seats. 

I Hope what Tyson did will be a once off,hes 3 months just now and it will be a struggle for him when he gets bigger. i might have to get a bigger car to accomodate him if that turns out to be his favourite spot. 

Boxers are so quirky and full of surprises..im findin out more and more each day


----------



## AndagainSalvage

To the gassy boxer post: Do you give your boxer Rawhide?

I have 3 big dogs - one is a boxer, (and one little who's exempt from this because she didn't get any). And for a while, just to quiet them down, we'd give them all a rawhide chew once every other day or so. *BAD idea.* I'd say for a good year and a half, they were expelling wretched gas, all 3 of them. And noisy!! I couldn't sit in the same room with them. We switched their food several times thinking that it was the culprit, even gave them the canine's version of Beano lol- but after reading up on rawhide and how it just blows up their tummies, we stopped giving it to them _completely_, and no more gas whatsoever. 

We also feed them blue buffalo for large breeds which is supposed to be pretty great on their stomachs. No complaints yet.


----------



## boxermom

*boxermomof2*, so sorry I've been awol from this thread. How is Maximus?  I'm so sorry about the continued problem with the mast cell tumors. We followed the suggestions of our vet as far as removing them. I think we kept removing them.  It was with the lymphoma that our girl Boxer had that we ended chemo. She was reacting more badly to it and the cancer had returned so we elected not to pursue further treatment and let her live her days out in as much comfort as possible.

With Maximus, I think my decision would be made on where the tumors are--are they in an area that makes him uncomfortable? Does removing them put him in a great deal of pain each time?  Considerations like that are what I think about.  A boxer from my childhood had one in his cheek area and it interfered with eating. My parents chose to humanely help him to the Rainbow Bridge.

It's always the hardest part about having a pet. I don't like to think about it, but it's what they count on us to do for them--make those choices. We do the best we can with what we know at the time. 

Hugs to you and Maximus from Sabo and me.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks boxermom.
 Maximus is doing fine, healing quickly. He had surgery 8 days ago for the second tumor, and the pathology came back a low grade 2 with clean margins. We are keeping our fingers crossed this will be the last MCT.

We considered chemo and prednisone, but ultimately DH and I felt Maximus could have a better outcome with holistic support.
 Chemo and pred have so many damaging side effects(liver/kidney/intestinal), and Maximus is terrified of the vet's office. We think weekly visits to the vet for injections; while they adjust dosages up/down would be torturous for Maximus.  I honestly believe the stress of it would be too much. 
I have met a few boxer owners who did not treat MCT with surgery or chemo, and both boxers lived full lives for 4-6 years post diagnosis. We are clinging to that hope.


----------



## boxermom

^You are doing a very informed and compassionate treatment for Maximus, considering all the factors. You are such a good mom for him.  We don't have a crystal ball, but we all want our animal family to have the best possible quality of life. Chemo and the pred (especially the pred) do have harsh side effects.

Re gassy boxers: the breed tends to have a problem but ours have run the gamut from bad to hardly ever a problem. I never heard about broccoli supplements--something to try! Gosh, I learn a lot here, thanks to everyone!


----------



## pekie

Do boxers tend to eat their food quickly?  Tyson eats really quick and gulps down water that he ends up bringing the water back up.  which resulted in us not leaving the water out as he doesnt seem to have control with it.

I have started to put his dry food in his kong activity ball to slow him down. just want to know if its just a phase as hes 14 weeks old.


----------



## dorcast

You do want to be careful that they don't gulp too fast because of Bloat.  Try not to let him gulp too soon after a lot of play, and to make him take it slow right after eating.

The steps you're taking sound helpful, and they do make bowls that have dividers or balls inside which force them to slow down.


----------



## boxermom

In our experience, most of our boxers have been rapid eaters. Sabo is crazy-fast. It flies all over the laundry room. We don't give him a lot at a time and he eats twice a day so I hope he won't get that bloat problem. He's a little better with water, not quite as voracious with that.  

The kong or other puzzle/food holder is a good idea. Friend of mine with a rapid-eating Basset Hound gives some of the dog's food in the puzzle ball with the dry food inside it. Dog gets exercise while trying to get the food out.


----------



## pekie

thanks i will have a look into those suggestions


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Archie is a fast eater too.  What he does to water is even more amazing.  He gulps his water down in two seconds fast and if I don't refill in a timely manner, he'll bark at the bowl.  My little gentleman lacks table manners in a big way.


----------



## pekie

i tried to leave the water out all day but he keeps finishing the bowl. Everytime i fill it up, not full just half he finishes it. is he just thirsty or he just like water? its hard to tell.. i dont want him to bloat with the amount of water hes drinking but i dont want to deprive him the same time.


----------



## boxermomof2

Pekie, kibble will make them thirsty. They need water to aid in digestion.
Sometimes they have a fascination with the water bowl. It's difficult to know for sure.
You could try adding warm water to his kibble to see if that helps. Although, it may not help with slowing him down during dinner.

I feed raw so the moisture is already in the food. My solution to slowing Isabella down is to give her larger pieces of meat/bone that forces her to chew.


----------



## pekie

I will keep the water out from now on and just watch him more incase he needs to go. Hes not fully house trained yet but no accidents lately. Thanx for the advice!


----------



## boxermom

Not a life and death issue, but we think Sabo is beginning to show signs of aging. A week ago and again this week, he had long spells of difficulty walking, looking like he was in pain, etc. I took him in the first time and they couldn't find anything wrong. Taking him again later this afternoon since it's happened again. Arthritis?  Maybe pulled a muscle running? Though he rarely runs except a circle around the yard with the neighbor dog.

When we first adopted him, he was such a wild yahoo, and now I see him slowing down. Where do the years go?? 

I'm just kinda sad about it and needed to share with my boxer-loving friends here.


----------



## LSnyder

I've been seeing that in Daphnie too, she is just not as active as what she was and she is only 3.


----------



## boxermom

^ Aww, I love your silly Daphnie.

Update on Sabo: the vet couldn't find anything very specific but thinks he might have a pinched nerve. She gave us some Rimadyl for as-needed use. I know someone who has taken their dog to a canine chiropractor in Wilmington (45 min drive) so I'm going to get the name and consider that. anyone ever try chiro for their dogs?


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom,

Did you get an x-ray on Sabo?


----------



## boxermom

^No, and I think they should have. I called them on Wed. but they said they were too booked up and couldn't see him till late Friday. Next time he moves with such difficulty, they said they will take an x-ray. I have loved this vet but I'm not very happy with the office people right now. I think they missed an opportunity to examine him during the worst of the episode. That's when an x-ray should've been taken.

I was assertive but couldn't get them to squeeze him in sooner.


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Oh, boxermom.  I'm thinking good thoughts for you and Sabo.


----------



## boxermom

^thank you. He's been so healthy till now and you all know how your dog looks at you when he or she's in pain. He's moving better but very hesitant on steps, so something isn't right.  I still think of him as about 2 years old, but we've had him for 4+ years and he was about 2 when we adopted him. Actually we have no idea how old he is.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thinking of Sabo! Keep us posted on how he is doing. 
I would get an x-ray to make sure his spine is okay.


----------



## ckarachr

Hello everyone! I am fairly new to TPF and found out earlier today that there were a few boxer threads on here!  I posted some pics of my pups on the other one, but I am told this is the main thread so I thought I would share some pics of my dogs on here as well! The first picture is of Zoe (left) and Zeus (right).  They are brother and sister and are pretty much inseperable! They will be 7 this year!  The other one is Ziggy, who is from a completely different breed, and he will be 6.  I love all three of them to death and they truely are the best dogs in the world! Thanks for looking!


----------



## LSnyder

Welcome Ckarachr!!!  Love the puppy pictures


----------



## bellabags23

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you for the well wishes!
> 
> I'm a member of a canine cancer group and broccoli is stressed by many vets as part of the anti-cancer diet (broccoli sprouts).
> 
> Maximus HATES veggies and they give him gas, but he has tolerated broccoli seed extract very well. I'm giving him 2 capsules a day, but one would be a good dose for a cancer free dog. I give Isabella a capsule with her morning meal.
> 
> This supplement is good for anyone (dog or human) who carries the genetic risks of cancer.


 
Hi Boxermomof2 I have been away from this thread for awhile, I just read what you said about the broccoli seed extract. I am going to buy it and give it to Bella, one question how do you get Maximus to eat it. One time I had purchased a different heartworm pill and didn't realize it wasn't the chewable and I could not get Bella to eat it I put it in cheese, she spit it out. Then peanut butter and she licked around it and then in her food and she took it out and put it aside. Do you have a trick? Thanks


----------



## Michele26

bellabags23 said:


> Hi Boxermomof2 I have been away from this thread for awhile, I just read what you said about the broccoli seed extract. I am going to buy it and give it to Bella, one question how do you get Maximus to eat it. One time I had purchased a different heartworm pill and didn't realize it wasn't the chewable and I could not get Bella to eat it I put it in cheese, she spit it out. Then peanut butter and she licked around it and then in her food and she took it out and put it aside. Do you have a trick? Thanks



Boxermom, I don't have a Boxer, but I do have three cats who refuse to take medication in pill form. I found Greenies Pill Pockets and they do the trick. You just put the pill inside the pocket works like a charm. They make them for dogs too. If the pill is too large you just make a little sandwich with the pill and two pockets. Hope this helps. 

ETA: Sorry, this is for bellabags..


----------



## bellabags23

Michele26 said:


> Boxermom, I don't have a Boxer, but I do have three cats who refuse to take medication in pill form. I found Greenies Pill Pockets and they do the trick. You just put the pill inside the pocket works like a charm. They make them for dogs too. If the pill is too large you just make a little sandwich with the pill and two pockets. Hope this helps.
> 
> ETA: Sorry, this is for bellabags..


 

ooooh... I will check it out... Thanks so much *Michele* **


----------



## ckarachr

LSnyder said:


> Welcome Ckarachr!!! Love the puppy pictures


 

Thank you!


----------



## boxermomof2

bellabags23 said:


> One time I had purchased a different heartworm pill and didn't realize it wasn't the chewable and I could not get Bella to eat it I put it in cheese, she spit it out. Then peanut butter and she licked around it and then in her food and she took it out and put it aside. Do you have a trick? Thanks




LOL!

 Now tell me boxers are not clever! Maximus does the same thing! I try to hide fish oil supplements in his ground meat dinners and he finds them, sucks them clean, and then stacks them on the side of the bowl. :girlwhack:

I open his mouth, place the pill on the back of his tongue, and hold his mouth shut for a few seconds to force him to swallow it. I then give a treat chaser. I have to because he will suck the food right off the pill and spit it out.


----------



## boxermomof2

ckarachr said:


> Hello everyone! I am fairly new to TPF and found out earlier today that there were a few boxer threads on here!  I posted some pics of my pups on the other one, but I am told this is the main thread so I thought I would share some pics of my dogs on here as well! The first picture is of Zoe (left) and Zeus (right).  They are brother and sister and are pretty much inseperable! They will be 7 this year!  The other one is Ziggy, who is from a completely different breed, and he will be 6.  I love all three of them to death and they truely are the best dogs in the world! Thanks for looking!




Your babies are precious!!!


----------



## ckarachr

boxermomof2 said:


> Your babies are precious!!!


 

Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

ckarachr said:


> Hello everyone! I am fairly new to TPF and found out earlier today that there were a few boxer threads on here! I posted some pics of my pups on the other one, but I am told this is the main thread so I thought I would share some pics of my dogs on here as well! The first picture is of Zoe (left) and Zeus (right). They are brother and sister and are pretty much inseperable! They will be 7 this year! The other one is Ziggy, who is from a completely different breed, and he will be 6. I love all three of them to death and they truely are the best dogs in the world! Thanks for looking!


 
I love the pix of your Boxer babies! Ziggy is a cutie and I like the dark brother/sister too  That must be some energetic household you have!

Update on Sabo: we're watching him carefully. He has been ok, not appearing to be in any pain. But at the first sign of any unusual problem walking I'm going to insist he get x-rays and an exam asap.

A funny story about giving our dogs pills: one of our rescue girls had to get a pill everyday--supposedly it was chewable and *tasty to dogs* and we wouldn't need to disguise it. She would take the pill readily and we thought she was swallowing them. Moving the loveseat to vacuum one day I found a bunch of them hidden beneath! She had been faking us out--taking the pill, then spitting it out and pawing it under the furniture so we wouldn't see them. How sneaky is that? Fortunately it wasn't a life or death type pill, but one for her arthritis. That still cracks me up that she fooled us like that.


----------



## boxermomof2

^^ LOL! Boxers are so smart! 

I'm glad to hear about Sabo. I've been thinking about him.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> I love the pix of your Boxer babies! Ziggy is a cutie and I like the dark brother/sister too That must be some energetic household you have!
> 
> Update on Sabo: we're watching him carefully. He has been ok, not appearing to be in any pain. But at the first sign of any unusual problem walking I'm going to insist he get x-rays and an exam asap.
> 
> A funny story about giving our dogs pills: one of our rescue girls had to get a pill everyday--supposedly it was chewable and *tasty to dogs* and we wouldn't need to disguise it. She would take the pill readily and we thought she was swallowing them. Moving the loveseat to vacuum one day I found a bunch of them hidden beneath! She had been faking us out--taking the pill, then spitting it out and pawing it under the furniture so we wouldn't see them. How sneaky is that? Fortunately it wasn't a life or death type pill, but one for her arthritis. That still cracks me up that she fooled us like that.


 

Thank you! Yes it is usually pretty energetic with all three of them running around! 

Glad to read that Sabo is doing better.  I was just reading about his situation, and my Zoe went through something similar to this.  About 2 years ago she started having trouble walking and wasn't putting any weight on her back right leg.  After x-rays they determined it was arthritis and gave her some medication.  Although she got a little better, she would have days where she would be having trouble walking again.  Finally a few months ago we had her looked at again, and this time they found that she had torn one of her tendons in her leg, whch they had not seen before.  Since the injury was so old, they recommended that before surgery we try putting her on a diet to lose some weight and lessen any pain/ pressure on her leg (she was very much overweight at one point, probably by about 10-15 lbs or so.  My mom always said she looked like a "barrel on legs" haha).  She was put on a strict diet and lost all of the weight she needed to lose, and she is doing so much better now! She still has trouble sometimes getting up when she is sitting, or jumping up on the couch, but she plays non-stop!  We actually were at the vet the other day for Zeus, and we showed the doctor a picture of what Zoe looks like now and he was just amazed at how much smaller she is, and does not thing surgery is necessary anymore- just to continue her medication as needed.  Perhaps Sabo could be going through something similar with a tendon/ ligament in his leg?  If only dogs could talk so we would know... haha .  


That pill story is too cute! I love hearing/ seeing the funny things that these dogs do! Good thing it wasn't a life/ death pill.  Long story short, my friend who also has a boxer had noticed at one point that the bananas she had on her counter were slowly disappearing, and no one was eating them.  She came to find out that her dog was taking them, stepping on them to get the actual banana out, and them throwing the peel in the space between the fridge and the counter so they wouldn't find out! *LOL* Boxers are so smart... sometimes a little too smart *LOL*


----------



## BagsRmyLife

ckarachr said:


> Hello everyone! I am fairly new to TPF and found out earlier today that there were a few boxer threads on here!  I posted some pics of my pups on the other one, but I am told this is the main thread so I thought I would share some pics of my dogs on here as well! The first picture is of Zoe (left) and Zeus (right).  They are brother and sister and are pretty much inseperable! They will be 7 this year!  The other one is Ziggy, who is from a completely different breed, and he will be 6.  I love all three of them to death and they truely are the best dogs in the world! Thanks for looking!




OMG! Those are some cute babies!!!


----------



## ckarachr

BagsRmyLife said:


> OMG! Those are some cute babies!!!


 
Thank you! I love yours in your avitar too! Adorable!


----------



## boxermom

ckarachr, that Boxer banana story is one of the funniest things I've ever heard. sometimes they are so clever it's scary.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> ckarachr, that Boxer banana story is one of the funniest things I've ever heard. sometimes they are so clever it's scary.


 

*LOL* i know! He *almost* got away with it!


----------



## pekie

*Boxermom* -  good to hear sabo is getting better!

*ckarachr* - your dogs are gorgeus! the banana story is too funny!


----------



## ckarachr

pekie said:


> *Boxermom* - good to hear sabo is getting better!
> 
> *ckarachr* - your dogs are gorgeus! the banana story is too funny!


 

Thank you! I love your avitar!


----------



## pekie

Can anyone tell me what kind of food do you feed your boxers?

Tyson is on Royal Canin but i don't think it is working well with him as his stools are really soft and light. I have done some research and found that RC isn't a good brand.  I have ordered Taste of the wild and was wondering if anyone tried that before?

I have also attached some recent pics of him, he is currently 5 months old. Are they usually quite small when they are young? Tyson is a bit slim but normal weight according to the vet but i have seen some boxers about the same age but they are more stocky. 

He has also found out there is a window in the living room and is constantly climbing on top of the couch so he can look out. i left the room one day for few minutes and when i came back his bum was perched onto the sofa with his legs tangling.


----------



## boxermom

pekie said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of food do you feed your boxers?
> 
> Tyson is on Royal Canin but i don't think it is working well with him as his stools are really soft and light. I have done some research and found that RC isn't a good brand. I have ordered Taste of the wild and was wondering if anyone tried that before?
> 
> I have also attached some recent pics of him, he is currently 5 months old. Are they usually quite small when they are young? Tyson is a bit slim but normal weight according to the vet but i have seen some boxers about the same age but they are more stocky.
> 
> He has also found out there is a window in the living room and is constantly climbing on top of the couch so he can look out. i left the room one day for few minutes and when i came back his bum was perched onto the sofa with his legs tangling.


 
The photos aren't showing up, darn it.

I've seen a big variation in the build of Boxers. Some are more slender build, some are stocky. Our last Boxer, Sam, was built like a linebacker--very wide, deep chest, big-boned, yet not overweight. Others have been thinner. Sabo, our dog now, is taller than any Boxer we've had but he's in proportion. He weighs 90#, which on paper is overweight, but he looks fine.

We feed Sabo dry food (with a little warm water to moisten) with a scoop of canned food mixed in and a spoon of either cottage cheese or yogurt. That's what a rescue group told us they fed their dogs and it has seemed to be a digestible combo for our dogs. I'd always follow the vet's recommendations though. In a few cases our dogs have needed one of the prescription dog foods.


----------



## boxermomof2

Pekie, I agree with you about Royal Canin. My mastiff pup was weaned on that kibble and she had a lot of problems as a result. 

I've read mixed reviews of Taste of Wild....some people have had good results and other have had problems with a lot of pooping (if I remember correctly). 

I personally think your boxer looks great! My girl was very lean the first two years of her life (ribs showing) and she never had a weight problem in her life. My male is a different story, I've had to watch his weight like a hawk!  It's so much better for their health to stay lean.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I've heard that Buffalo Blue dog food is good.

BTW, your Tyson is so cute!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Sabo, our dog now, is taller than any Boxer we've had but he's in proportion. He weighs 90#, which on paper is overweight, but he looks fine.



Maximus is a very tall boxer and weighs 85lbs. My vet thinks his weight is perfect.  You are right, on paper that is overweight. 
It's funny, when I take Maximus to the vet the techs always refer to him as the "big" boxer.  He is a big love bug!


----------



## pekie

are the pictures i posted up visible?  I can see them but not sure if you all can.. tried to open the link but it saves onto my desktop rather than open into a link.

Thanks for the info.. i am waiting for taste of the wild to arrive in the post and see how it works for him. If not i will see if the uk have buffalo blue or sabo.  Just want a food that he is settle with, i dont think it is causing him any concerns as its not affecting him - still his same old self.  I think he is a tall boxer... he is all legs, i think he is adorable the way he is but my bf wants him to be more stocky.

 i am taking him to the vet again next week for a check up as he had a small operation on his nose to widen up the nostrils as they were a bit small. He is doing fine but i will mention his stools and see what they say.


----------



## BEBEPURSE

pekie said:


> are the pictures i posted up visible? I can see them but not sure if you all can.. tried to open the link but it saves onto my desktop rather than open into a link.
> 
> Thanks for the info.. i am waiting for taste of the wild to arrive in the post and see how it works for him. If not i will see if the uk have buffalo blue or sabo. Just want a food that he is settle with, i dont think it is causing him any concerns as its not affecting him - still his same old self. I think he is a tall boxer... he is all legs, i think he is adorable the way he is but my bf wants him to be more stocky.
> 
> i am taking him to the vet again next week for a check up as he had a small operation on his nose to widen up the nostrils as they were a bit small. He is doing fine but i will mention his stools and see what they say.


 
  I didn't read all the your posts but if he is a pup it can take weeks for the stools to firm up on new foods. I have 2 adults and it is going on 2 months now with a new food switch and the stools are just starting to firm up. Add a tablespoon of canned plain pumpkin to the food daily to help firm up the stool in the transition period. Royal canine is not the best blend preferring the taste of the wild over it. We are using EVO brand currently.

So long as the stool is formed and not runny and the dogs is healthy otherwise, suggest just giving it more time.

BTW young pups tend to have stool the consistency of toothpaste for a few first months - from my experience.

Just so long as the dog is pooping on a regular schedule and not experiencing diarrhea and lose of control issues.

If the dog was given antibiotics from the surgery that can cause loose stools for several weeks - even after stopping them. Add some PLAIN yogurt to help replenish the healthy intestinal bacteria that the antibiotics destroy.


----------



## pekie

*bebepurse* thanks for the information, he was fine with it when we got him but its only been this month that he has started.  His stools arent really forming.. sorry to be graphic but its sloppy like pudding like.  He hasn't had any accidents in the house until last saturday where he experience diarrhea but i think it was cause of him eating grass, daisys, twigs etc  Hes at this awkward stage where he is picking everything up.

We are still feeding him RC until the taste of the wild arrives so we will slowly transition him into that.  It is good to know that it can take a little while for it to settle.  i will go to the supermarket tonight  and see if they have canned pumpkin!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Because he _was_ fine on this food  ( same food?) and suddenly is experiencing diarrhea I would suspect something is not right. doesn't sound like the food.
Like kids you have to take everything out of his mouth. Don't let him eat foreign stuff. He maybe getting in to toxins ( ie bad plants, fertilizers, weed chemicals etc.) Like  baby -watch him like a hawk.

Just in case you might want to give him some charcoal capsules ( by the pepto at the drug store) to absorb any toxins.

Did he get any vaccines or medications lately ( ie antibiotics)?

Definitely get him checked by the vet and have him checked for worms.


----------



## boxermomof2

Pekie, when you say he was out eating grass, daisy, twigs...was it due to gastric upset? Does he lick the air or is he extremely gassy? 

Several reasons why dogs develop diarrhea. When is the last time you had his stool checked?  

Dogs can develop food allergies over time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7weEkUuhhk

 Keep in mind Dr. Becker feeds a raw diet. I'm not sure how rotating commercial kibble works. I know there are premium kibble brands that offer different varieties of protein choices and I remember reading some boxer owners who routinely rotate between them.  I didn't pay a lot of attention to how they do it because I feed my dogs a raw diet. 

 My dogs eat chicken, goat, pork, beef, fish, rabbit, duck, goose, venison, lamb every month. I routinely rotate protein sources...I should mention that I introduced each protein slowly over a period of time. 

 Also, a dog can be allergic to processed  protein found in kibble, but not have the same allergic  response to the same protein in it's fresh form.


----------



## boxermomof2

Here is a boxer forum if you want to ask more food questions.
http://www.boxerforums.com/forum.php
 You can also search "rotate food" and find some discussions.


----------



## dorcast

The photos are adorable!!

You've received some good advice. Sometimes the spoon of pumpkin really helps. Make sure you get pure pumpkin, and not pumpkin pie filling.

Olive is 55 lbs., almost 4 years old. She is pretty tall, lanky and muscular. When she was younger,  people stopped me on the street to tell me that she was too thin, and she eats a ton.

I don't know if your dog plays in a dog park or daycare, but if you diarrhea continues, you might want to get the stool checked.  There are sometimes outbreaks of giardia that dogs can easily get from each other.  

I tried many foods with Olive, but her stool was never great, and she really was a bit too thin, so now I cook for her.


----------



## boxermom

I can see the pix now. What a cutie! I like how you left his tail natural. His coloring is so nice. He looks healthy to me, just a different build than some.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

GIRLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE MISSED YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!

I'll post new pics of Windsor soon!  I just happened back tonight and found y'all!!!  How is everyone doing?!


----------



## pekie

*Thanks for everyones advice! 

Bebepurse* His brand of food is the same.. when we first got him we got given some food from the breeders to start us off. His stools werent formed either soft, runny but that can be stress due to a new surrounding. It got slightly better and then it went back to the way it was. 

we have taken him to the vet and we were told not to feed him for a day as it got worse - runny diarrhea. We decreased his portion slightly and spread them out to four times a day for a week along with this probiotic drop which apparently meant to help line his stomach.  It didn't help much at all but he had a surgery coming up so we will wait till after the surgery.  He got fed at the surgery and when we brought him home his stools were normal.. solid and dark.  We fed him later the day and it went back to his usual soft un-formed.  I think it is his food but we are taking him to the vet this weekend to get him check over again for everything.

*boxermomof2* Im not sure, he always like to pick up branches and hold them as we walk but we had to stop that as he was chewing them as we walk.  The he started having fascination with the grass.. sniffing away, we let him until he starts biting off the daisy and eating them.  We have to be really vigilent these days as hes getting clever in disposing the evidence by swallowing them before we have the chance to prise open his mouth. He has his moments of understanding when we say no or drop but he can be stubborn.  He doesn't like the air but he does produce smelly farts.

*dorcast* Thank you!  i will need to search for them as the supermarket i go to doesnt do them.. i will try fill more, if not i can get them online.  It is good to know they come in all sizes! we dont take him to dayparks but we do see a lot of dogs when we walk but he is on the leash. most of the dogs finds him annoying as he doesnt properly introduce himself.. he thinks its all play and rather than sniff them he jumps on them or clobbers them with his paws. 

*boxermom* Thanks!  In the UK it is illegal to dock all dogs tail. Its been a while now. I have got told from the breeders his dad have got unique markings so i guess tyson takes after him. His mum was a lovely tan colour.


----------



## boxermom

Sunny!!!!!!!!!! We missed you and Mr. Windsor. Please give us a current photo of your handsome boy--all grown up now

Can you believe Sabo is slowing down a bit? When I began posting about him his energy level and OCD drove us nuts but he must be about 6 now and is settling down. Still nice and healthy and happy.


----------



## dorcast

pekie said:


> *
> dorcast Thank you!  i will need to search for them as the supermarket i go to doesnt do them.. i will try fill more, if not i can get them online.  It is good to know they come in all sizes! we dont take him to dayparks but we do see a lot of dogs when we walk but he is on the leash. most of the dogs finds him annoying as he doesnt properly introduce himself.. he thinks its all play and rather than sniff them he jumps on them or clobbers them with his paws.
> *


*

That made me laugh. Yes, some other dogs find boxers annoying, but I couldn't love them more!

I realized that canned pumpkin is  a very American thing, and very difficult to find in the UK. If you can find butternut, or another fibrous squash, it would do the same trick.*


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> Sunny!!!!!!!!!! We missed you and Mr. Windsor. Please give us a current photo of your handsome boy--all grown up now
> 
> Can you believe Sabo is slowing down a bit? When I began posting about him his energy level and OCD drove us nuts but he must be about 6 now and is settling down. Still nice and healthy and happy.


 
I can't!  I can't imagine Windsor ever slowing down at ALL!  It will be a blessing and reality setting in all at once LOL!!! 

I'll get a peekture of Windsy up!  SunnyFreckles has a surprise, too!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

SunnyFreckles became a photographer!!!

I started playing when baby Annie Pants came into our family!  Want to see those pics?!  So...here are some of Windsy Lohan!!!  I hope that you like!


----------



## boxermomof2

SunnyFreckles, You are a fantastic photographer!! Congrats!!!
Your photos are beautiful!


----------



## dorcast

SunnyFreckles - those are amazing photos!


----------



## boxermom

Sunny, your photos are amazing! You really capture the boxer soul. Windsor is one of the most handsome Boxers ever.  Congrats! You are so darned versatile and good at whatever you do


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

SunnyFreckles said:


> SunnyFreckles became a photographer!!!
> 
> I started playing when baby Annie Pants came into our family! Want to see those pics?! So...here are some of Windsy Lohan!!! I hope that you like!


 
Wow!!!!  Those pictures are just incredible!!  I have been through too many cameras to count.  I'm starting to think the problem might be with my photography skillz!!    Gorgeous!!!  I'm so jealous!!


----------



## boxermom

An incredible observation today about Sabo!  For the first time I noticed he's getting a few tiny gray hairs in his black muzzle. He's been such a wild yahoo that I assumed he'd never age, but the signs are there. How crazy am I?  I wanted him to calm down as he got a bit older but now seeing the gray, I'm kinda sad to see he really is getting older (like the rest of us).


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> An incredible observation today about Sabo! For the first time I noticed he's getting a few tiny gray hairs in his black muzzle. He's been such a wild yahoo that I assumed he'd never age, but the signs are there. How crazy am I? I wanted him to calm down as he got a bit older but now seeing the gray, I'm kinda sad to see he really is getting older (like the rest of us).


 

Two of mine (Zoe and Zeus) are also starting to get the grey hairs in their muzzles! It makes me sad too, because to me they are still puppies!


----------



## boxermom

^Boxers are puppies at heart to the very end.   Sam, our older rescue boy who died just before we moved to NC, would always greet us with a toy in his mouth. And he always got so excited when we said *let's go to the park!* He would jump straight up and if you could've seen how stocky he was, you'd know what a feat that was!! I love that about Boxers (I'm sure some other breeds keep that puppy attitude)--they stay young no matter how old they are and how hard it is to get around.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> ^Boxers are puppies at heart to the very end.   Sam, our older rescue boy who died just before we moved to NC, would always greet us with a toy in his mouth. And he always got so excited when we said *let's go to the park!* He would jump straight up and if you could've seen how stocky he was, you'd know what a feat that was!! I love that about Boxers (I'm sure some other breeds keep that puppy attitude)--they stay young no matter how old they are and how hard it is to get around.




I agree! They are always puppies no matter what!  That's just one of the many reasons boxers are the best!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thanks so much ladies for your wonderful comments about Windsy's peektures!!!  He is a FABULOUS model!

I think about our boxers getting older.  Windsor's grandpa is only 5 and he has the grayest muzzle of any dog that I have ever seen.  I look at my lil' W and refuse to imagine life without him.

Aging is an amazing process, both with pups and in people.  AMAZING, to say the least!


----------



## ArizonaCS

My Boxer/Pit Bull : )


----------



## boxermom

^Aww--what is his/her name? Welcome to the Boxer thread!


----------



## boxermom

ABC Nightly News had a story on a Boxer who alerted his mommy to get her breasts checked for cancer!  She said he was snuggling and was sniffing and pushing into her right breast repeatedly over several days and she decided to see a doctor. They found stage 3 cancer! She's been in remission for 2 years now. The Boxer is now 8 and was slobbering all over the reporter lol.

They talked about the research into how dogs can smell the difference in what our bodies secrete when we have cancer cells. Good for her Boxer.

http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/dogs-sense-cancer-13455427


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> ABC Nightly News had a story on a Boxer who alerted his mommy to get her breasts checked for cancer! She said he was snuggling and was sniffing and pushing into her right breast repeatedly over several days and she decided to see a doctor. They found stage 3 cancer! She's been in remission for 2 years now. The Boxer is now 8 and was slobbering all over the reporter lol.
> 
> They talked about the research into how dogs can smell the difference in what our bodies secrete when we have cancer cells. Good for her Boxer.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/dogs-sense-cancer-13455427


 

This story is truely amazing! And what an adorable pup!


----------



## dorcast

Amazing story,  I love that dog!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo had another episode last night of great pain, difficulty walking, etc. This is the 3rd time. We gave him some valium to calm him down so he could lay down and rest. We'd already stayed up most of the night with him. 

Our vet is out of town this week so we went to another vet in town. I'm tempted to change to her practice. She gave him a very thorough exams and worked on his spine finding that the entire central area was painful--he reacted to her pressure. They took a lot of x-rays and we went home with Rimadyl for inflammation,pain and more valium for when he gets so upset. The discs in the middle part of his back look very narrowed, so there may be pressure on nerves that affect his walking. She said if we want to dig further into actual cause, the next step would be either a myelogram which can be done in a nearby larger city or the gold standard test would be to go to NC State Vet. school and have some type of canine MRI done to find out if something can be done. It would be expensive (we'd go to Raleigh and stay overnight a couple nights at least, plus cost of exams at a university), but I think we're leaning towards that.

He seems back to normal now, but very tired.


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom,

I'm so sorry to read Sabo is still having problems. 
 You will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Please keep us posted on the test results.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I am thinking of Sabo all the time. Please keep us posted!


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom- hope everything is ok with Sabo! Keep us posted!


----------



## pekie

Boxermom, hope everything is ok with sabo. Keep us posted


----------



## boxermom

No more episodes since Thursday. The vet said she would call in her referral to NC State Vet School neurology clinic and to wait a day before calling to make an appt. It's a 3 hr drive from here, she said. I dread staying overnight in a motel with Sabo-he's anxious to begin with and is a barker--he'll bark at almost nothing. I'll have to ask for some extra valium to calm him down but not if it interferes with their exams. No idea how long we'll wait to get in.

It scared dh and me so much. We thought he was ready to die Wed. night/Thursday morning, he was looking so terrible. If there's anything we can do, we will.

thank you all for your good wishes--they are welcome!


----------



## dorcast

I am so sorry you area going through this, it's so scary.  I will keep thinking of you and Sabo!


----------



## LSnyder

I'm soo sorry you are going throught this with Sabo, sounds like he is a fighter!!!!


----------



## boxermom

We have an appointment at the Neurology Dept. at the NC State Vet School May 11. Since I don't know if they can finish in one day, I need to find a dog-friendly motel in Raleigh. I have some names but most have weight limits. No one would believe Sabo is 50 pounds! I know they must see all different breeds so someone must allow large breeds. We'll definitely need the valium so we don't get kicked out from his barking.


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom, can you call the vet school and ask for hotel recommendations? 
I would have to believe they see many out of town patients.


----------



## boxermom

^Yes, they emailed a list. Only a few have no weight restrictions, tho. I did find one and told them we have a boxer, just didn't say how much he weighs and they didn't ask. I requested a main floor room at the end of the hall near the exit door. They will try to accomodate the request. So crossing our fingers for some answers next week.


----------



## boxermomof2

I keep checking back here for Sabo updates. You are in my thoughts an prayers!

On a side note...I think the weight restrictions hotels place on pets makes no sense. Considering larger dogs can hold their bladder for a long time compared to little dogs.


----------



## boxermom

^So true! Sabo can hold it forever. Wish I could do as well--I'm always looking for the nearest rest room lol.


----------



## boxermom

We drove to NC State early this morning. Everyone was very nice. First he was examined by new and graduating vet school students; then a surgeon, then a vet neurologist who ordered lots of blood work and neck x-rays. Sabo is really acting fine now inbetween episodes so they couldn't pinpoint any painful areas and didn't know where to do an MRI.

They speculate that there is a bulging disc in the neck that is affecting his front legs. He's to be quiet (yeah-a quiet boxer; we'll do our best) for a couple weeks and continue the Rimadyl. If and when he has another episode we're to videotape it if at all possible and also, if we can, drive him to Charlotte during the episode (which have lasted several hours) and take him to their emergency room in Raleigh. So just hop in the car late at night and drive 3 hrs to Raleigh!

I understand that without actually seeing it when it happens it's so hard for them to diagnose. His x-rays show no arthritis and there's no evidence of a tumor anywhere. Bloodwork was all normal. So a lot of good news but we still don't really know but have a better idea of what to do the next time it happens.

We saw another boxer up there at the clinic who was so well-behaved. Then there's Sabo whining and wanting to jump on everyone.

Crossing our fingers that he has no more of these *attacks* but at least we're hooked up to the best vet system in the state now and can call them when we need to.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> We drove to NC State early this morning. Everyone was very nice. First he was examined by new and graduating vet school students; then a surgeon, then a vet neurologist who ordered lots of blood work and neck x-rays. Sabo is really acting fine now inbetween episodes so they couldn't pinpoint any painful areas and didn't know where to do an MRI.
> 
> They speculate that there is a bulging disc in the neck that is affecting his front legs. He's to be quiet (yeah-a quiet boxer; we'll do our best) for a couple weeks and continue the Rimadyl. If and when he has another episode we're to videotape it if at all possible and also, if we can, drive him to Charlotte during the episode (which have lasted several hours) and take him to their emergency room in Raleigh. So just hop in the car late at night and drive 3 hrs to Raleigh!
> 
> I understand that without actually seeing it when it happens it's so hard for them to diagnose. His x-rays show no arthritis and there's no evidence of a tumor anywhere. Bloodwork was all normal. So a lot of good news but we still don't really know but have a better idea of what to do the next time it happens.
> 
> We saw another boxer up there at the clinic who was so well-behaved. Then there's Sabo whining and wanting to jump on everyone.
> 
> Crossing our fingers that he has no more of these *attacks* but at least we're hooked up to the best vet system in the state now and can call them when we need to.


 

Glad you got so much good news!  I hope he keeps improving!


----------



## pekie

Good to hear he is getting better!


----------



## AlovesJ

So happy to hear he is doing better!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Thinking about Sabo all the time!!!


----------



## boxermom

I love all my boxer family friends here--thank you. It helps a lot that we care about each other and each other's pets


----------



## whinnielovesbag

Oh my goodness, Boxermom.  I just saw this and wanted to let you know I am thinking very good thoughts for Sabo.  Also, sending massive amounts of  to you, your husband and Sabo.


----------



## GTOFan

Hi all, just wanted to say hello to my fellow boxer moms!

My Harley is going to turn 6 on June 3, just wanted to share his pic with ya'll!


----------



## ckarachr

GTOFan said:


> Hi all, just wanted to say hello to my fellow boxer moms!
> 
> My Harley is going to turn 6 on June 3, just wanted to share his pic with ya'll!


 

He is adorable!


----------



## AlovesJ

What a handsome pup Harley is!  

*Just a tip that works for allergies.*. Rozzi has horrible allergies. He usually fixates on his back feet, so bad that there is no fur left. The vet says that is he just suffers from allergies just like humans, so unless we give him shots there isn't much we can do. Rozzi is a horrible patient and would hate us if he had to get shots. The vet did suggest that when he comes inside we rinse his feet off. It's made a world of difference. I decided to try using Aveeno Soothing bath packets to help soothe the itching he had, and it dried everything up within a couple of days. I fill up a plastic shoe container and put he feet in them. He is still a big baby though, he doesn't even like doing that. I don't think it hurts, but the way he acts you would think I'm making him stick his foot in a bed of fire ants.


----------



## 918Lux

This is my sweet Mr Seamus!  We were waiting for the Vet to come in and I snapped this quick little pic of him- he's such a happy boy 




He had been having some issues with his fur around his hips falling out in patches and never really growing back in so I thought it might be a good idea to take him in.  It turns out he doesn't have allergies or mange or anything too bad, he just has hypothyroidism.  Which, is a little hilarious to me because I always think of that as an older lady thing, not a young male dog!  Fortunately it's pretty easy to manage and he just has to take a tiny pill twice a day and he'll be good to go.  I'm so happy my sweet baby is ok and it wasn't anything too serious.


----------



## boxermom

Hi--it's been so long since I posted in here. Hope everyone's Boxer babies are well and happy despite the heat (at least in the US).

Sabo had a 4th episode of extreme pain and inability to walk normally beginning over the weekend. He's somewhat better but he's loaded down with meds. He saw our vet Monday morning and she told us to head straight for the vet clinic at NC State Univ., a 3 hr drive away. She was calling the head neurologist to see us and get him in for an MRI.We got there and wouldn't switch us out of the ER--they didn't have the note/authorization for Sabo to go to neurology! Wasted 6 hrs of driving. Talk about dropping the ball. At least they gave us some strong pain meds for him but our vet at home could've done that. He's taking Rimadyl, Neurontin, and Tramadol for pain. It sort of sedates him but he needs rest and absence of activity.

We're all fairly sure something is wrong in the cervical area (herniated disc?, pinched nerve?) but we need them to do an MRI. I'm so frustrated with them. Was on the phone today and they said they would see him on Monday, so another long day.

Just think some good thoughts for him. I hope they don't find a tumor or anything unfixable. Otherwise Sabo has been one of the healthiest Boxers we've ever had. I hate to see him in pain.

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> Hi--it's been so long since I posted in here. Hope everyone's Boxer babies are well and happy despite the heat (at least in the US).
> 
> Sabo had a 4th episode of extreme pain and inability to walk normally beginning over the weekend. He's somewhat better but he's loaded down with meds. He saw our vet Monday morning and she told us to head straight for the vet clinic at NC State Univ., a 3 hr drive away. She was calling the head neurologist to see us and get him in for an MRI.We got there and wouldn't switch us out of the ER--they didn't have the note/authorization for Sabo to go to neurology! Wasted 6 hrs of driving. Talk about dropping the ball. At least they gave us some strong pain meds for him but our vet at home could've done that. He's taking Rimadyl, Neurontin, and Tramadol for pain. It sort of sedates him but he needs rest and absence of activity.
> 
> We're all fairly sure something is wrong in the cervical area (herniated disc?, pinched nerve?) but we need them to do an MRI. I'm so frustrated with them. Was on the phone today and they said they would see him on Monday, so another long day.
> 
> Just think some good thoughts for him. I hope they don't find a tumor or anything unfixable. Otherwise Sabo has been one of the healthiest Boxers we've ever had. I hate to see him in pain.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent.


 

Glad to hear from you!  Sorry to hear Sabo is still having issues .  Hope they are able to figure out what's going on soon.  Keep us posted.   Hugs to you and Sabo!!!


----------



## dorcast

Sorry to hear about Sabo, it's so hard to not know what's wrong. I was thinking this thread had been quiet for a while, but was hoping it was revived with better news.  I'll be thinking
of you and Sabo.


----------



## boxermom

thanks, ladies, for the good thoughts.

dorcast, that avatar picture is great!  I need a smile today


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I think of you all so often.  I hope y'all are doing well and that you give your boxer babies an extra big squeeze and snuggle!


----------



## boxermom

I'm in Raleigh (NC) again at the vet clinic at NC State. He is in Neurology and they are doing a complete work-up on him including ultrasound and MRI, possibly more than one. It was awful leaving him there--he was looking at me and crying as if to say, why are you leaving me? I want to go with you. Almost cried. I'm staying in a nearby motel tonight. If they don't find anything that needs surgery I hope to take him back home late tomorrow.

If this were minor we wouldn't be doing this, but the inability to walk and the pain level makes us feel it's important to try and find out the cause. This 4th episode was the worst yet.

Sorry to be a downer, but it helps to share my anxiety and worry. Hope all of you and your Boxer basbies are well. when I was at the reception desk I saw the sweetest looking senior boxer boy--all gray but he wagged his nubby tail when I said hi to him and his owner.


----------



## Michele26

*boxermom*, I'm praying for your boy. I can just picture you leaving him and the look on his face. Our pets are just like our children.


----------



## dorcast

Leaving them at the vet is heartbreaking, I'm so sorry.

Olive oddly loves going to the vet's, pulls me to their door and sits in front staring in everytime we walk by. She loves the waiting area, thinks it's a party and loves to see the front desk people and the techs. But she flips out if anyone tries to separate us there. The couple of times I had to leave her there, or send her to the back for tests without me, it made me cry. 

I hope Sabo comes home with you tomorrow and all is well!


----------



## boxermom

^Thanks, my friends! It helps to share my nervousness and guilt, tho I know this is for his own good.


----------



## ckarachr

Hugs and prayers for you and Sabo!  Hope everything turns out well!


----------



## boxermom

We're back from Raleigh/vet school. I'm waiting for the discharge notes and MRI report. All his tests, including spinal tap were good except for the preliminary MRI. They found his skull is very malformed (we always thought his face was a bit misshapen and if you look down at this head from above it's quite noticeable) and pressing on the brain and cerebellum. How this relates to his episodes of pain and inability to walk, they don't know. Only a mildly protruding disc in the neck was found. Not enough to explain symptoms.

For now he's on extreme quiet and rest (tell that to a Boxer!) for a month along with pain meds. In a week I can reduce the amt. of medication which sedates him a lot, but also helps him rest. Harness, no leash on the collar ever again.

I hope I get the official information by day's end. He's ok now, shaved in several areas, poor boy. It must feel odd to him. So far this looks like something we do our best to treat, there would be no cure.

Thanks for all your good thoughts.


----------



## dorcast

Give him lots of kisses. I'm sure you both can't wait to be home.


----------



## Michele26

*boxermom*, glad to hear you are home and he's resting. Hopefully the treatment will help him and he won't be in pain.


----------



## boxermom

Thanks, my friends!^^ He's doing pretty well considering all the poking and prodding and anesthetic he's received the past few days.


----------



## ckarachr

Glad to hear he is doing better and getting some much needed rest!


----------



## LSnyder

Well BoxerMom I'm glad Sabo has a clean bill of health.  My Hemi-boy was diagnosed with Gingival Hperplasia earlier this year.  I took him to the vet last Tue and it was time to have his first surgery.  His gums were impeding his teeth and he was having a small amount of pain associated with it.  Yesterday he went in to have his surgery and was a trooper through it.  When I left him there I felt so bad for him (I had my babies having surgery).  

When I got him home he was a cuddle-bug.  I had to put him in his room because I had to go to work for a few hours.  When I got home my hubby got him out, but was not happy to see either of us.  No Butt-wiggling, no smile, nothing.  We both felt so sad.  Then we got Daphnie out and he wiggled like a bean!!!!   That made my day that he was happy!!!

Now he is on soft-only food and no chew toys for three weeks.  Go Figure, he loves his toys!!!  He also is not allowed to play to hard with Daphnie, I hate telling them no when it is their favorite thing to do.


----------



## boxermom

LSnyder said:


> Well BoxerMom I'm glad Sabo has a clean bill of health. My Hemi-boy was diagnosed with Gingival Hperplasia earlier this year. I took him to the vet last Tue and it was time to have his first surgery. His gums were impeding his teeth and he was having a small amount of pain associated with it. Yesterday he went in to have his surgery and was a trooper through it. When I left him there I felt so bad for him (I had my babies having surgery).
> 
> When I got him home he was a cuddle-bug. I had to put him in his room because I had to go to work for a few hours. When I got home my hubby got him out, but was not happy to see either of us. No Butt-wiggling, no smile, nothing. We both felt so sad. Then we got Daphnie out and he wiggled like a bean!!!!  That made my day that he was happy!!!
> 
> Now he is on soft-only food and no chew toys for three weeks. Go Figure, he loves his toys!!! He also is not allowed to play to hard with Daphnie, I hate telling them no when it is their favorite thing to do.


 
Sabo has that gum thing too, but our vet says it's not bad enough for any treatment/surgery yet. It's funny how he *punished* you. Sorry, but I just think they are so cute when their personalities show like that. Daphne would make me laugh no matter what else is going on.


----------



## INeedMoreBags

There hasn't been much activity in this thread for awhile, So I thought I would bump it with a pic of my two boxer boys!


----------



## dorcast

I was thinking it's been too quiet here....

How old is that adorable puppy??


----------



## INeedMoreBags

He is 15 weeks of pure boxer energy


----------



## LSnyder

OOHHHHH!!!!! He's Adorable!!!!


----------



## INeedMoreBags

Thanks! He sure is a handful! Complete opposite of my older male.


----------



## LSnyder

We also got a rude awakening when we got Daphnie.  We got the boxer breed because my husband's grandparents had a very well behaved, dog.  Specifically the 'Boxer breed" does not bark (or so we thought) and are very calm.  When we got Daphnie she is both vocal and energetic.  Hemi, however is not vocal or energetic. Every puppy is different, but they should compliment each other fabulously   Good Luck!


----------



## INeedMoreBags

That is exactly why we got another boxer. Our two year old is very calm, loving, never barks. Now our little guy, he is definatly a barker, and has so much energy.  He's cute as heck but into everything. We are training him now, he's smart, but just has so much puppy energy.


----------



## LSnyder

Just thought I would show everyone that Daphnie and Hemi still absolutely love each other .  Makes my heart melt when they are extra cute like this


----------



## Michele26

LSnyder said:


> Just thought I would show everyone that Daphnie and Hemi still absolutely love each other .  Makes my heart melt when they are extra cute like this



I  Boxers!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

LSnyder said:


> Just thought I would show everyone that Daphnie and Hemi still absolutely love each other .  Makes my heart melt when they are extra cute like this



adorable!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I miss y'all SOOO much!  I haven't been on here in like...MONTHS seriously!  I come in hoping that all is well and wishing everyone BIG boxer LOVE!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

INeedMoreBags said:


> There hasn't been much activity in this thread for awhile, So I thought I would bump it with a pic of my two boxer boys!


 
I LOVE LOVE LOVE that peekture!!!


----------



## boxermom

Gosh, I haven't been in here for such a long time either, Sunny. Hope Mr. Windsor is doing great along with your family.

Daphne and Hemi always bring a smile to my face, L. what an adorable pair.

Sabo hasn't had any more attacks of pain or inability to walk. We are very careful about no pulling or anything around his neck or head. Unfortunately that means no more agility classes, which he loved (the jumping and landing on his front legs is a danger to his neck).
He lost his next door friend, a Springer Spaniel, a week ago to lymphoma. I can tell he misses him. I secretly hope the couple gets another dog but they are 75 and would understand if they don't.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I just adopted a beautiful boxer puppy less than 3 hours ago! He is an absolute beauty and I'm in love!


----------



## dorcast

blueeyedgirl said:


> I just adopted a beautiful boxer puppy less than 3 hours ago! He is an absolute beauty and I'm in love!



Pictures please!  I saw in your other thread that he is just 8 weeks - they are are the most delicious puppies.  Great that you found a boxer puppy in a shelter. Congrats.


----------



## blueeyedgirl

I was soo lucky: an owner in SC turned in 7 pure-bred boxer pups to a shelter because they couldn't care for them. The pups got shipped east and I got a beauty. I named him Beau and he is a charmer!


----------



## LSnyder

blueeyedgirl said:


> I was soo lucky: an owner in SC turned in 7 pure-bred boxer pups to a shelter because they couldn't care for them. The pups got shipped east and I got a beauty. I named him Beau and he is a charmer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1606697


 
He is such a cutie!!! Congrats!!!!  Just watch out for the stubborn attitude after the pupy stage.   Mine are 3 1/2 and 4 (middle aged in doggie years) and have been stubborn for 2 years with no end in sight.

Enjoy!


----------



## boxermom

He's so cute! Boxers are stubborn their whole lives! They need owners who have patience and stubborness to match. Sadly, puppies grow up so fast.

Welcome to PF, Beau


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Sabo has that gum thing too, but our vet says it's not bad enough for any treatment/surgery yet. It's funny how he *punished* you. Sorry, but I just think they are so cute when their personalities show like that. Daphne would make me laugh no matter what else is going on.



How is Sabo? I've been thinking of him.

I'm happy to report Maximus has been cancer free for 13 months! Our decision to not do chemotherapy post tumor removal was the right decision. I supported his immune system with a raw diet and a lot of supplements. 

We have a new family member. 
Romeo, our 10 month old Dogue de Bordeaux.  He's 110+ lbs right now. 
Maximus plays with the puppy, gives corrections when needed, and supervises the young ones. I honestly believe the young dogs are keeping our senior young!!



Isabella is 2 years old now. We just took her to a lap spay doc a few weeks ago. We went through one heat cycle with an intact male in the house and survived it! It was NOT fun; down right miserable keeping them separated! 
Our breeder asked us not to spay Isabella early(better for her long term health), and do lap spay if we could.

BTW, I HIGHLY recommend lap spay. Isabella was back to normal the day after surgery. I was warned by my vet that waiting to spay Isabella would make it harder on her. I'm not sure if that was a scare tactic or what, but I can tell you the lap spay was so much easier compared to the traditional spay Mercedes had at 6 months old. 
The cost was $500, I'm not sure how that compares cost wise...but the procedure was so much easier on my girl!


----------



## boxermomof2

Romeo...this is him at 7 months. I need to update his photo.  Male DDB heads get huge between 12 & 18 months old. He will eventually weigh somewhere in the neighborhood of 160-170lbs.





Isabella is our small sturdy girl. She weighs around 90lbs.


----------



## boxermomof2

Maximus


----------



## dorcast

What a face on Romeo!! I love Dogue de Bordeaux.  
You have a gorgeous dog family. I am impressed, that is a lot of dog!

So glad that Maximus is doing well.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> What a face on Romeo!! I love Dogue de Bordeaux.
> You have a gorgeous dog family. I am impressed, that is a lot of dog!
> 
> So glad that Maximus is doing well.




Thanks dorcast!
My husband and I feel so blessed.
I need to update Romeo's picture. His looks change daily. He is our big attention hog. He always needs to be touched. I think he might be a good candidate for touch therapy.


----------



## boxermom

Hooray for Maximus!!! That's fantastic news. I think the traditional chemotherapy protocol isn't always the best way to go with canine cancers and I'm so happy for your family that Maximus is still around to be his handsome Boxer self.

Your Dogues de Bordeaux remind me of the dog show last week. This breed really stands out in the Working breed group. Very good looking fur family!

P.S. Sabo is doing well. Last spring we thought we were going to lose him when he kept having the neurological spells of pain and inability to walk, but our vet worked with NC State University vet school clinic on a plan for future attacks and though he had one a couple weeks ago we caught it early, did some laser treatment on his neck and got him on the pain and anti-inflammatories right away so it was fairly mild compared to the ones last year. I never thought he would show his age but he's getting gray and showing other signs of being a senior boxer.


----------



## LSnyder

I'm sooo happy everyone's puppies (both Boxer and non-Boxer) are doing great!!! It is so nice to hear from everyone.


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom, 

I'm glad Sabo is doing better. It sounds like the attacks are less? What does the laser treatment do?


We watched Westminster last week too! I love the working group. Isabella & Romeo's uncle won an award of merit at Westminster this year.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Boxermom,
> 
> I'm glad Sabo is doing better. It sounds like the attacks are less? What does the laser treatment do?
> 
> 
> We watched Westminster last week too! I love the working group. Isabella & Romeo's uncle won an award of merit at Westminster this year.


 
I don't exactly know what the laser does--it looks like a lighted healing *wand* that they rub over the back of his neck. He has better movement afterwards. Or maybe it's just the manipulation that helps--who knows?  He likes it.

Working group is my favorite too. Love the big sturdy dogs!


----------



## arireyes

Just found this thread!  I love looking at everyones pics.  This is my Manny he's about 10 months old now.   
(looking so sad , first day we had him) and now


----------



## dorcast

He looks like he settled in quite nicely. Adorable!


----------



## boxermom

Yay! a new guy in our thread! We had a very sad girl come to our house and in a week she was queen of the house, lol.

He's a cutie


----------



## arireyes

Thank ladies!  Yes he owns the house now I'm pretty sure, He's a total sweetie and a complete handful at the same time.


----------



## boxermom

arireyes said:


> Thank ladies! Yes he owns the house now I'm pretty sure, He's a total sweetie and a complete handful at the same time.


 
That describes a boxer in a nutshell!


----------



## LSnyder

^^ Agree with boxermom 100,000%


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

boxermomof2 said:


> Maximus


 
*OMG!! All of your dogs are gorgeous, but, Romeo!!!  OMG, ROMEO!!!  LOL!!  He has a human face.  I feel like I know him from someplace!!!  HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! *


----------



## YouAreAlways

INeedMoreBags said:


> There hasn't been much activity in this thread for awhile, So I thought I would bump it with a pic of my two boxer boys!



Aww a mini me


----------



## boxermomof2

My pack enjoying an afternoon together in front of the window. 
From left to right...Isabella, Romeo, Maximus. Hard to believe, my boxer Maximus is approaching his 11th birthday! He likes to play with his baby brother Romeo.


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2 said:


> My pack enjoying an afternoon together in front of the window.
> From left to right...Isabella, Romeo, Maximus. Hard to believe, my boxer Maximus is approaching his 11th birthday! He likes to play with his baby brother Romeo.



I  this photo! I've got a soft spot for Boxer dogs.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> My pack enjoying an afternoon together in front of the window.
> From left to right...Isabella, Romeo, Maximus. Hard to believe, my boxer Maximus is approaching his 11th birthday! He likes to play with his baby brother Romeo.



I just want to lay down and cuddle with them!

I love to hear of about Maxiumus's age, it's wonderful.  I  have an unhealthy obsession with boxer life span.


----------



## boxermom

We had 2 boxers get that older than 11--very rare. Keep going strong, Maximus!

boxermomof2, too bad you can't change your name--you have quite the group there! They look content huddled together like that.


----------



## AlovesJ

I feel like I'm in the vet's office every other month. Rozzi, my 6 1/2 year old, has horrible skin allergies. We switched his food to one that only uses natural perservatives, and he seems to like it. He is free fed so as long as we aren't at work when it gets empty, his bowl is always full of food. We switched his food on 6/6 and since then we've gone through two 7.5 lb bags of food. He is looking like skin and bones though. His hip bones and backbone are prominent. He has an appoitment today. He's always been on the smaller side, but he has steadily lost weight over the past year. It really concerns me. Just at the last visit the vet said he's not too worried because they aren't big jumps in weight. What kind of foods do you momma's feed your babies that have food allergies? Oh, I do have to mention since switching his food his skin has improved.


----------



## dorcast

Probably not what you want to hear, but I cook for Olive. I started when she was around 2 years old.  She never had skin allergies, but couldn't keep weight on  and I felt like she always had stomach issues.  It's expensive, and a bit of a pain, just given where I can shop (NYC) and the fact that  she eats a lot,   but at this point, it works, and I'm happy she's healthy. 

I'm surprised to hear that he is free fed and still losing weight. Olive would eat until she burst if that was an option open to her. If he's otherwise healthy, and you can figure out what he is allergic to, maybe try topping the kibble with things like eggs, or full fat yogurt or cottage cheese.


----------



## boxermom

AlovesJ said:


> I feel like I'm in the vet's office every other month. Rozzi, my 6 1/2 year old, has horrible skin allergies. We switched his food to one that only uses natural perservatives, and he seems to like it. He is free fed so as long as we aren't at work when it gets empty, his bowl is always full of food. We switched his food on 6/6 and since then we've gone through two 7.5 lb bags of food. He is looking like skin and bones though. His hip bones and backbone are prominent. He has an appoitment today. He's always been on the smaller side, but he has steadily lost weight over the past year. It really concerns me. Just at the last visit the vet said he's not too worried because they aren't big jumps in weight. What kind of foods do you momma's feed your babies that have food allergies? Oh, I do have to mention since switching his food his skin has improved.


 
I haven't had this experience with any of our boxers, but have you considered asking for a referral to a vet specialist?  There are more and more and if one of them could get to the bottom of the problem your boy could be more confortable. Are you within driving distance of a university with a vet school? They have specialties in every medical field.


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermom said:


> I haven't had this experience with any of our boxers, but have you considered asking for a referral to a vet specialist?  There are more and more and if one of them could get to the bottom of the problem your boy could be more confortable. Are you within driving distance of a university with a vet school? They have specialties in every medical field.



Thanks for the advice. I don't know why I haven't thought about that before. I have called a pet dermatologist (maybe that's not the right word, the dr would give him allergy testing) in Houston, but he would have to go monthly. I live about 2 hours away, and work so it would be hard to take him each month. 

Oh.....We did go to the vet the day I posted and he's only lost 1 pound and 2 oz. The vet wants us to put him on a fast and do blood work to test his pancreas and thyroid.


----------



## boxermom

AlovesJ said:


> Thanks for the advice. I don't know why I haven't thought about that before. I have called a pet dermatologist (maybe that's not the right word, the dr would give him allergy testing) in Houston, but he would have to go monthly. I live about 2 hours away, and work so it would be hard to take him each month.
> 
> Oh.....We did go to the vet the day I posted and he's only lost 1 pound and 2 oz. The vet wants us to put him on a *fast and do blood work to test his pancreas and thyroid.*




We are possibly doing that with our Boxer. His pancreas enzyme numbers are crazy high and our vet is consulting with a specialist about what step to take next. Probably a fast to test glucose tolerance will be one thing we do. Then maybe an ultrasound of the pancreas. Our dog isn't losing weight but his eating patterns have changed drastically.

Good luck.


----------



## AlovesJ

Anyone a dog whisperer?  

Sorry for the long post. Ok....We are still fighting the uphill never ending battle against allergies & separation anxiety. He is getting allergy tested on Monday. He is also on anxiety medication that he gets when we leave for the day. Anyone give their Boxer allergy shots? 

He absolutely broke my heart into a million pieces last night with his sad eyes. I have cried two different times about him today. He hates touching the grass. It rained yesterday so I didn't push the issue of him going out when I got home (I did try though), because it didn't look like he had drank anything and the grass will still wet. He absolutely refuses to step onto the grass, even if I push him he fights to get back to the door. Before I went to bed though I was determined that he was going out. We did the push/shove ritual so finally I put the leash on him and drug him to the grass. He looked at me and his eyes were so sad, I burst into tears. I couldn't stand it, and we went inside. I inspected all of his pads, and they actually looked good compared to the past. He did have one small blister. He have changed his food to no perservatives. I am so desperate I even looked up to see if there was a therapist for dogs in the Houston area, and even acupunture. He also lost weight because he gets no human food anymore. All of his blood work came back normal.

Just worth mentioning....Our world revolves around Rozzi, he is extremely spoiled. I got him at 6 weeks old, and I lived with my parents & brother. Their world revolved around him too. He's just so loveable! Seven months later my parents moved out, (got married, husband moved in) then about 4 years later my brother moved out. Also during that time I was home a lot because I was just going to school, my husband had reduced hours at work, and my brother was home alot (24/hr on, 48/hr off). I think that's where his separation anxiety stems from, but how do I fix him. Also, worth mentioning he wouldn't like doggy day care. We also tried introducing a puppy and that was a definite "NO GO". Thunder vest didn't work either. I wish I could take him to a hypnotist. I'm desperate. I don't want to let him go, but I don't want him to live a miserable life.


----------



## boxermom

My heart breaks for you and your dog. I can't think of anything else to try. As for the losing weight, if the pancreas numbers came back bad that would explain it possibly. But they are ok, so I don't know how to explain it. We are dealing with that(constant eating yet losing weight and bad pancreas enzyme numbers when tested) and adding probiotics to Sabo's food has helped so that he's absorbing what he eats.  He is also anxious and OCD but not to the extent that your dog is. Sabo gets clomipramine for anxiety 2x a day but it doesn't help much. It drives me nuts sine I'm the one at home but I try not to fuss at him.  I'm sure the severe allergies contribute to your dog's misery. I know how awful they are for humans!

Keep trying to find an answer. I have heard of dog therapists, chiropractors and acupuncturists--it's just a matter of finding a good one.

Hugs and best of luck to you.


----------



## AlovesJ

dorcast said:


> Probably not what you want to hear, but I cook for Olive. I started when she was around 2 years old.  She never had skin allergies, but couldn't keep weight on  and I felt like she always had stomach issues.  It's expensive, and a bit of a pain, just given where I can shop (NYC) and the fact that  she eats a lot,   but at this point, it works, and I'm happy she's healthy.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear that he is free fed and still losing weight. Olive would eat until she burst if that was an option open to her. If he's otherwise healthy, and you can figure out what he is allergic to, maybe try topping the kibble with things like eggs, or full fat yogurt or cottage cheese.



I don't mind cooking anything for him. I feel like a horrible parent though, because I don't do it everyday. Last week it was only four days. I boil chicken breast, brown rice, yams, and green beans for him. I have also give him the food in the freezers at PetCo. He loves eggs too. I haven't tried to full fat yogurt or cottage cheese yet. I will though. Thanks! What else do you make for Olive? She's very cute by the way in your avatar. 

I think he was so spoiled on the human food that he prefers it over his food. The last time he went to the vet, he wasn't overly concerned. His diet had been switched for about a month and I took him because he looked like he lost 5 pounds. He had only lost a little over 1.5. I felt kind of silly, but I'd rather take him than not. The vet said it doesn't look like he's losing muscle mass, but it was something to follow. He's always been on the smaller side. His highest weight has only been 60.


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermom said:


> My heart breaks for you and your dog. I can't think of anything else to try. As for the losing weight, if the pancreas numbers came back bad that would explain it possibly. But they are ok, so I don't know how to explain it. We are dealing with that(constant eating yet losing weight and bad pancreas enzyme numbers when tested) and adding probiotics to Sabo's food has helped so that he's absorbing what he eats.  He is also anxious and OCD but not to the extent that your dog is. Sabo gets clomipramine for anxiety 2x a day but it doesn't help much. It drives me nuts sine I'm the one at home but I try not to fuss at him.  I'm sure the severe allergies contribute to your dog's misery. I know how awful they are for humans!
> 
> Keep trying to find an answer. I have heard of dog therapists, chiropractors and acupuncturists--it's just a matter of finding a good one.
> 
> Hugs and best of luck to you.



Thanks for the hugs and luck! I feel like it is finding the right combo of things that will make the world of difference. I actually was looking up PTSD, acupuncturists, and chiropractors for dogs. The only thing I didn't find was a therapist. Every time I typed anything into Google, it talked about using dogs for therapy reasons for ppl who suffer from PTSD and other illnesses. Driving home I had a thought, maybe if he could have a babysitter or be around ppl during the day he would do better. Every morning I past by a doggy day care, so I decided to stop by yesterday on my way home. I explained 
Rozzi's situation, and the ladies had a lot of advice. The owner said she had a dog who suffered from Arthritis and would constantly lick and chew on herself trying to feel better. She said x-rays are the only way to determine if he has Arthritis, but she did tell me what the vet tells her to give her dog to treat it. She also said there is an acupuncturists in town for dogs and it did wonders for her dog, along with some homeopathic things she does. She also takes her dogs to Houston to get adjustments. They said sometimes elder (sad face) dogs get in a rut and depressed. The women suggested I bring him to try it out for an hour or two, so he'll know that we are coming back for him. So, he went to doggy day care for an hour and half today. I called after and hour and they said he had not ate on himself at all, and seemed to be doing fine. When I picked him up I felt all over his usual spots he chews on and he was completely dry. When I dropped him off he went back no problem, but he could have just been excited. Leaving he was ready to go, I stopped at the door and was talking and he scratched at the door to go. Doggy day care wouldn't be an everyday thing, but maybe a couple times a week when he would be alone all day. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe it's just boredom and not anxiety. I'm just shocked he didn't eat on himself while he was there. Rozzi must have felt bad for me, because he's been a different dog yesterday and today. He went out tonight with my husband with no problems. 

I'm very hopeful for the allergy testing. Thanks again ladies for the support!


----------



## boxermom

AlovesJ said:


> Thanks for the hugs and luck! I feel like it is finding the right combo of things that will make the world of difference. I actually was looking up PTSD, acupuncturists, and chiropractors for dogs. The only thing I didn't find was a therapist. Every time I typed anything into Google, it talked about using dogs for therapy reasons for ppl who suffer from PTSD and other illnesses. Driving home I had a thought, maybe if he could have a babysitter or be around ppl during the day he would do better. Every morning I past by a doggy day care, so I decided to stop by yesterday on my way home. I explained
> Rozzi's situation, and the ladies had a lot of advice. The owner said she had a dog who suffered from Arthritis and would constantly lick and chew on herself trying to feel better. She said x-rays are the only way to determine if he has Arthritis, but she did tell me what the vet tells her to give her dog to treat it. She also said there is an acupuncturists in town for dogs and it did wonders for her dog, along with some homeopathic things she does. She also takes her dogs to Houston to get adjustments. They said sometimes elder (sad face) dogs get in a rut and depressed. The women suggested I bring him to try it out for an hour or two, so he'll know that we are coming back for him. So, he went to doggy day care for an hour and half today. I called after and hour and they said he had not ate on himself at all, and seemed to be doing fine. When I picked him up I felt all over his usual spots he chews on and he was completely dry. When I dropped him off he went back no problem, but he could have just been excited. Leaving he was ready to go, I stopped at the door and was talking and he scratched at the door to go. Doggy day care wouldn't be an everyday thing, but maybe a couple times a week when he would be alone all day. I'm beginning to wonder if maybe it's just boredom and not anxiety. I'm just shocked he didn't eat on himself while he was there. Rozzi must have felt bad for me, because he's been a different dog yesterday and today. He went out tonight with my husband with no problems.
> 
> I'm very hopeful for the allergy testing. Thanks again ladies for the support!


 
That's encouraging!  I know when we were dealing with multiple issues with Sabo, it's so hard to figure out what to do and which problem is causing each symptom.

Boxers aren't the easiest breed--they do have a lot of health problems.  We're all here to support each other! Continued best of luck for Rozzi and you.


----------



## dorcast

AlovesJ said:


> I don't mind cooking anything for him. I feel like a horrible parent though, because I don't do it everyday. Last week it was only four days. I boil chicken breast, brown rice, yams, and green beans for him. I have also give him the food in the freezers at PetCo. He loves eggs too. I haven't tried to full fat yogurt or cottage cheese yet. I will though. Thanks! What else do you make for Olive? She's very cute by the way in your avatar.
> 
> . He's always been on the smaller side. His highest weight has only been 60.



Thanks - Olive is my love.  I completely understand how those sad eyes can break your heart. It's so upsetting to see them unhappy and not know how to help them.

Olive weighs 60 lbs as well. She is in great shape, but it really took about 3 years for people to stop telling me she was too thin.  I cook a big batch of food about twice a week, and portion it out into meal size containers. She eats a lot!  It's mostly chicken or turkey, with some beef or pork.  I use a some  grain - rice, brown rice, quinoa, millet or oatmeal, and some vegetable which I rotate.  Sometimes she gets eggs, or canned sardines or mackeral, liver, and when I can find it - heart.  I also add a bunch of supplements.  

Boxers are such a fantastic breed, but have so many health problems. I worry about Olive constantly.

It's great that Rozzi can go to day care, and the people there sound like they really care and will be able to help you work through some of his issues.


----------



## LV Rawks

We just adopted our sweet Phoebe from the local animal shelter on September 14. She is a total sweetheart!  She has blended right in with the family, except Abby the cat is not sold on her yet. In two days she has become just as attached to us as we have to her. She barks when DH or I leave the room, follows me from room to room and has to be sleeping on me when we watch TV. She is a year old and just perfect!


----------



## boxermom

LV Rawks said:


> We just adopted our sweet Phoebe from the local animal shelter on September 14. She is a total sweetheart! She has blended right in with the family, except Abby the cat is not sold on her yet. In two days she has become just as attached to us as we have to her. She barks when DH or I leave the room, follows me from room to room and has to be sleeping on me when we watch TV. She is a year old and just perfect!


 
Aww, welcome, Phoebe!!! Boxers do love their people.  Sam, maybe my favorite of all, couldn't be out of sight of us either and had to follow us. I thnk it was because he was an abandoned dog before rescue picked him up and he always needed to know at least one of us was nearby.

She's beautiful!


----------



## LV Rawks

Thank you!
I don't mind that she wants us close, I just feel bad for her!

Not sure why that last pic is upside down???  It was right side up when I posted it!


----------



## boxermom

I think it was right side up when I first saw it!!! Gremlins in the Purse Forum---eeek!


----------



## boxermomof2

AlovesJ said:


> Anyone a dog whisperer?
> 
> Sorry for the long post. Ok....We are still fighting the uphill never ending battle against allergies & separation anxiety. He is getting allergy tested on Monday. He is also on anxiety medication that he gets when we leave for the day. Anyone give their Boxer allergy shots?



My boxers have always been sensitive to certain foods. I never had success with kibble. I started home cooking for my first boxer until we added our second. Maximus has grain allergies, so I had to switch to a raw diet. He is now 11 years old with no current health issues.

I am currently dealing with environmental/skin allergies for my male mastiff, Romeo. We have had severe drought and unusual high temperatures this season, so environmental allergies have been a problem for a lot of dog owners in our area. 
I switched to a holistic vet, who is extremely busy with allergy patients now.  I prefer a holistic care to traditional because I feel holistic practices take a whole health approach to allergy problems. I'm in the no steroid camp. IMO, it suppresses the immune system giving only temporary relief. 

The first thing my holistic vet discussed was diet. Raw is recommended.  I've been feeding raw so we talked about what I'm feeding. I was told to remove chicken for now. 
Second, no vaccine boosters. Allergies put a great deal of stress on the immune system, and vaccine boosters will add undue stress. It's important to support the dog's immune system. Don't worry, all the current vaccines studies have proven that serum antibodies stay in the blood stream for up to 7 years.  My vet told me that 90% of the immune system resides in the gut, so diet and gut health is vital. She told me to give Romeo probiotics and digestive enzymes daily. Raw food is filled with healthy bacteria as well.
For dogs suffering with skin allergies, she highly recommends daily salmon oil supplement.
For Romeo's environmental allergies my holistic vet prescribed a liver detox supplement and natural antihistamine. It has really help my boy! This is only sold through practitioners, can't be found in a health food store. 

The next step will be chinese herbs. If that doesn't work, my vet uses bicom feedback. I met someone who has done this with their dog and they swear by it. Treatment duration is less than allergy shots.
http://www.countrycareac.com/holistic-options/bicom-therapy/what-is-bicom-therapy

My vet told me that the shots may work, but not always and in her experience the results are short term.

I forgot to mention...Romeo's only problem area are his feet. He has itchy feet and was skin scraped for yeast. It was not yeast. 
Anyway, dogs that have environmental allergies need frequent bathing. She approved this soap-
http://www.amazon.com/Malaseb-Shamp...0161&sr=8-1&keywords=malaseb+shampoo+for+dogs

Editing again to add....she also told me to give Romeo one tablespoon of local raw honey. It has to be raw. The local bees collect whatever pollen is in the air and by feeding Romeo the honey, it helps build up his immunity to local pollen. 

Here is our baby boy, Romeo. He's just a little fellow.


----------



## MKB0925

Hi TPF'rs...I am new to this forum but I have a soon to be in a couple of weeks 11 y/o fawn boxer named Max.  He is just the best dog ever! So wonderful and loving with kids, everyone, etc. He has been healthy his whole life but last Oct. we had to remove a mast cell cancerous tumor from his back leg. He recovered great and cancer free since.

The past month or so I have noticed his appetite has really increased and past couple of weeks he has been panting more. I took him to the vet today and they did a complete thyroid panel and I need to bring in a urine sample.

They mentioned maybe Cushings Disease or thyroid problems..just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this? I have been reading up on Cushings disease and the treatment can be toxic or even fatal to the dog.

Scary stuff so I am trying to prepare myself! 

Thanks!

BTW- I love all the pics of the boxers....they are all such beauties. I will post a pic of my Max tomorrow!


----------



## boxermom

Welcome!  Most of our boxers had low thyroid. Sabo, our current rescue boy, doesn't, but he has something wrong with his pancreas. He eats way more often than he used to yet isn't gaining weight. Adding probiotics to his food helps somewhat--we think he's absorbing more of his food and the pancreas enzyme numbers have improved.

Several have had mast cell tumors, also. Cancer is a problem with the breed. Bless you for taking this boy, depite his health problems.


----------



## boxermomof2

MKB0925 said:


> Hi TPF'rs...I am new to this forum but I have a soon to be in a couple of weeks 11 y/o fawn boxer named Max.  He is just the best dog ever! So wonderful and loving with kids, everyone, etc. He has been healthy his whole life but last Oct. we had to remove a mast cell cancerous tumor from his back leg. He recovered great and cancer free since.
> 
> The past month or so I have noticed his appetite has really increased and past couple of weeks he has been panting more. I took him to the vet today and they did a complete thyroid panel and I need to bring in a urine sample.
> 
> They mentioned maybe Cushings Disease or thyroid problems..just wondering if anyone has had any experience with this? I have been reading up on Cushings disease and the treatment can be toxic or even fatal to the dog.
> 
> Scary stuff so I am trying to prepare myself!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> BTW- I love all the pics of the boxers....they are all such beauties. I will post a pic of my Max tomorrow!



My first boxer had pituitary cushings disease. It is a very expensive disease to diagnose and treat. There are three types of cushings- pituitary, adrenal, Iatrogenic Hyperadrenocorticism (caused from allergy drugs). 
There are two types of pituitary tumors. One tumor remains small and never grows, the other grows large. My boxer had the large tumor. They say the large tumor is rare, but the vet specialist who treated my boxer said it probably occurs more than they know, but most people do not spend the money for the CAT scan to diagnose the large tumor. The CAT scan cost us $700. That's not including all the blood tests, ultrasound, and medication. The medication is very expensive and blood tests are required to monitor the medication. I think we spent somewhere in the neighborhood of $5-6,000 by the time our boxer passed away. 
If I had known Mercedes had the large tumor, I would have not used the medication. It didn't bring her much relief, she was not urinating as much, but there is a small part of me that thinks the drug made the tumor grow faster. Weeks after we began treatment her behavior changed and we thought it was a side effect of the drug, but the doctor said the drug does not alter personality. The tumor had grown. Mercedes was a shell of a dog at the end. She went from happy, loving, excited to be alive to a dog who sat on the couch and stared into space, never touched a toy or wanted to go for a walk.

*Please do not let my experience sway you away from treatment! I do know a boxer owner who is using the drug for adrenal cushings and her boxer is doing very well, living with the disease for 2 years now. *

I think it all boils down to the form of Cushings and if you have the funds to go through the battery of testing required to diagnose. 

Here is a website that explains the disease and testing.
http://www.kateconnick.com/library/cushingsdisease.html

I forgot to mention....when they performed an ultrasound to view the adrenal gland, they found a large mass on Mercedes' spleen. The mass grew very large in 6 weeks. We decided not to biopsy the spleen because of the risk of delayed healing/bleeding with cushings. It is possible she had cancer, but we believe the tumor altered her personality. The doctor said the large tumor was putting pressure on her brain.


----------



## MKB0925

Thank you so much for your reply.  I am so sorry it did not work out for Mercedes.  I am also questioning whether or not maybe Max's cancer could be back in another place.

I will wait to hear back from the vet and appreciate all your advice and sharing your info.

It is so tough when the furkids have health issues.


----------



## AlovesJ

boxermomof2 said:


> My boxers have always been sensitive to certain foods. I never had success with kibble. I started home cooking for my first boxer until we added our second. Maximus has grain allergies, so I had to switch to a raw diet. He is now 11 years old with no current health issues.
> 
> I am currently dealing with environmental/skin allergies for my male mastiff, Romeo. We have had severe drought and unusual high temperatures this season, so environmental allergies have been a problem for a lot of dog owners in our area.
> I switched to a holistic vet, who is extremely busy with allergy patients now. I prefer a holistic care to traditional because I feel holistic practices take a whole health approach to allergy problems. I'm in the no steroid camp. IMO, it suppresses the immune system giving only temporary relief.
> 
> The first thing my holistic vet discussed was diet. Raw is recommended. I've been feeding raw so we talked about what I'm feeding. I was told to remove chicken for now.
> Second, no vaccine boosters. Allergies put a great deal of stress on the immune system, and vaccine boosters will add undue stress. It's important to support the dog's immune system. Don't worry, all the current vaccines studies have proven that serum antibodies stay in the blood stream for up to 7 years. My vet told me that 90% of the immune system resides in the gut, so diet and gut health is vital. She told me to give Romeo probiotics and digestive enzymes daily. Raw food is filled with healthy bacteria as well.
> For dogs suffering with skin allergies, she highly recommends daily salmon oil supplement.
> For Romeo's environmental allergies my holistic vet prescribed a liver detox supplement and natural antihistamine. It has really help my boy! This is only sold through practitioners, can't be found in a health food store.
> 
> The next step will be chinese herbs. If that doesn't work, my vet uses bicom feedback. I met someone who has done this with their dog and they swear by it. Treatment duration is less than allergy shots.
> http://www.countrycareac.com/holistic-options/bicom-therapy/what-is-bicom-therapy
> 
> My vet told me that the shots may work, but not always and in her experience the results are short term.
> 
> I forgot to mention...Romeo's only problem area are his feet. He has itchy feet and was skin scraped for yeast. It was not yeast.
> Anyway, dogs that have environmental allergies need frequent bathing. She approved this soap-
> http://www.amazon.com/Malaseb-Shamp...0161&sr=8-1&keywords=malaseb+shampoo+for+dogs
> 
> Editing again to add....she also told me to give Romeo one tablespoon of local raw honey. It has to be raw. The local bees collect whatever pollen is in the air and by feeding Romeo the honey, it helps build up his immunity to local pollen.
> 
> Here is our baby boy, Romeo. He's just a little fellow.


 

Awww...his sweet little face! He's adorable!! Thanks for the links and suggestions!!  I've never given Rozzi raw meat. It kind of scares me. What kind of raw meat do you feed your babies?


----------



## boxermomof2

AlovesJ said:


> Awww...his sweet little face! He's adorable!! Thanks for the links and suggestions!!  I've never given Rozzi raw meat. It kind of scares me. What kind of raw meat do you feed your babies?



There is no need to be scared of raw meat, dogs are born to eat raw food. Their dna is 99.8% grey wolf, so their digestive system is designed to handle heavy bacteria loads. 

I feed my dog's a prey model (roughly 10-15% bone, 10% organ (5% liver, 5% kidney), and the rest is muscle meat. 
I feed a variety of protein sources. I found a great supplier that delivers to us once a month http://mypetcarnivore.com/
 I rotate through goat, rabbit, lamb, bison, venison, turkey, beef, tripe, and salmon steaks.


----------



## Michele26

I  Romeo! He looks like a big sweet baby!


----------



## AlovesJ

I just wanted to update on Rozzi. He has been on antibiotics and steriods since his doctors appointment, and he is a different dog. It's obvious he feels so much better. This morning was his last dose so I just pray we can maintain the weight he's put on, and the way he feels. I called this morning but his test results for allergies haven't come back yet.


----------



## boxermom

^good news!  I hope you can keep him healthy


----------



## Brooke0502

Aw I hope your baby stays well. It's so sad when something's wrong with them  best of luck and I hope the little turkey stays well and healthy!!!

This is my little man! Kingston aka Kingy he's such a spoiled little thing! He's a mixed baby though with a English Bulldog... We saved him! He was my birthday present this year! Best ever!


----------



## boxermom

Brooke0502 said:


> Aw I hope your baby stays well. It's so sad when something's wrong with them  best of luck and I hope the little turkey stays well and healthy!!!
> 
> This is my little man! Kingston aka Kingy he's such a spoiled little thing! He's a mixed baby though with a English Bulldog... We saved him! He was my birthday present this year! Best ever!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1892110


 
Love, love love him!!! What a precious gift for you and for him!


----------



## boxermom

I haven't posted here in a long time.

Sabo has been suffering from a corneal ulcer for several weeks. For awhile it was so bad, we were just hoping the vet could save the eyeball. They did some surgery on it, and we've been giving him several drops forever, it seems. 

He had such a good checkup today. I think he's turned the corner and it is really healing and looking more normal.

The vet said Boxers commonly get these ulcers on the eye. We've only had one other Boxer that had one, but it healed on her quite fast.

Anyway, Sabo is doing great even with the issues that old age brings. It's hard to believe he's 8 or 9 now.  I hope everyone's Boxers are healthy and happy.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> I haven't posted here in a long time.
> 
> Sabo has been suffering from a corneal ulcer for several weeks. For awhile it was so bad, we were just hoping the vet could save the eyeball. They did some surgery on it, and we've been giving him several drops forever, it seems.
> 
> He had such a good checkup today. I think he's turned the corner and it is really healing and looking more normal.
> 
> The vet said Boxers commonly get these ulcers on the eye. We've only had one other Boxer that had one, but it healed on her quite fast.
> 
> Anyway, Sabo is doing great even with the issues that old age brings. It's hard to believe he's 8 or 9 now.  I hope everyone's Boxers are healthy and happy.



One of my boxers, Zoe, is actually suffering from this right now as well.   She has some drops and had a grid cut surgically on her cornea.  She just had a checkup yesterday and it is healing well.   Sounds like Sabo is doing well!  Glad to hear it is getting better!


----------



## boxermom

ckarachr said:


> One of my boxers, Zoe, is actually suffering from this right now as well.   She has some drops and had a grid cut surgically on her cornea.  She just had a checkup yesterday and it is healing well.   Sounds like Sabo is doing well!  Glad to hear it is getting better!



Sabo had that same grid cut procedure which seems to have made all the difference.

Yay for our dogs (and us, for being protective owners)!


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> Sabo had that same grid cut procedure which seems to have made all the difference.
> 
> Yay for our dogs (and us, for being protective owners)!




  Yay!!   She started with just the drops but it didnt seem to be getting any better but once she had the grid cut she is doing much better


----------



## boxermom

ckarachr, I hope your girl's eye is better. Sabo's is almost back to normal, after a looong time.

It was funny to see him today at a charity dog event. Lots of dogs and his former trainer and agility instructor was there giving demonstrations. He heard her voice (she was pretty far away) and pulled on the leash to go find her on the other side of this huge park! He got there and sat and looked up at her adoringly. She loves him, too. She's experienced with all breeds, but especially loves bulldogs and boxers.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> ckarachr, I hope your girl's eye is better. Sabo's is almost back to normal, after a looong time.
> 
> It was funny to see him today at a charity dog event. Lots of dogs and his former trainer and agility instructor was there giving demonstrations. He heard her voice (she was pretty far away) and pulled on the leash to go find her on the other side of this huge park! He got there and sat and looked up at her adoringly. She loves him, too. She's experienced with all breeds, but especially loves bulldogs and boxers.



Yes she is doing much better!  She had another check up last week and they said it's healing great!  

What a cute story about Sabo!  Glad to hear he is doing better too!


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom, 

I'm very happy to hear Sabo is doing so well!

Maximus is doing well. He is now 11.8 years old and had a really good check-up recently. His CBC panel came back with great results, aside from sub-clinical pancreatitis; my vet said she sees this is most older boxers. All that means is I need to give him a supplement to support his pancreas. 

Our vet was pleased with Maximus' overall condition. He is walking slower these days and my vet said he has arthritis in his knees. I opted to give him a low dose of NSAID with his joint supplements. I hesitated at first, because I don't like long term NSAID treatment,  but at this point in his life, I feel he needs to live pain-free.

Maximus is still keeping up with the young mastiffs....keeping the young ones in line.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Boxermom,
> 
> I'm very happy to hear Sabo is doing so well!
> 
> Maximus is doing well. He is now 11.8 years old and had a really good check-up recently. His CBC panel came back with great results, aside from sub-clinical pancreatitis; my vet said she sees this is most older boxers. All that means is I need to give him a supplement to support his pancreas.
> 
> Our vet was pleased with Maximus' overall condition. He is walking slower these days and my vet said he has arthritis in his knees. I opted to give him a low dose of NSAID with his joint supplements. I hesitated at first, because I don't like long term NSAID treatment,  but at this point in his life, I feel he needs to live pain-free.
> 
> Maximus is still keeping up with the young mastiffs....keeping the young ones in line.



I'm thrilled to hear Maximus is doing so well for a senior citizen. Boxers are pups their entire lives--one of the things I love best about them.

Sabo has pancreatitis too--not as severe as one boxer we had. He gets extra probiotics and Omega 3. And we're careful about as little fat as possible. What supplement does Max get? I agree with you about the pain issue--whatever it takes to keep him comfortable at his age.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I'm thrilled to hear Maximus is doing so well for a senior citizen. Boxers are pups their entire lives--one of the things I love best about them.
> 
> Sabo has pancreatitis too--not as severe as one boxer we had. He gets extra probiotics and Omega 3. And we're careful about as little fat as possible.* What supplement does Max get? *I agree with you about the pain issue--whatever it takes to keep him comfortable at his age.



My vet has him on digestive enzymes Prozyme 200g, and a supplement by Standard Process called Pancreatrophin PMG 6650 ( I had to work up to 2 tablets twice daily). I give probiotics as well ( excellent for the immune system). I was giving my human probiotics, but my vet suggested I switch to proviable dc because dogs need different microorganisms.

I have to say that everyday I have with Maximus is a true gift from God. He is the most amazing family member, and seniors are pros with younger dogs.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> My vet has him on digestive enzymes Prozyme 200g, and a supplement by Standard Process called Pancreatrophin PMG 6650 ( I had to work up to 2 tablets twice daily). I give probiotics as well ( excellent for the immune system). I was giving my human probiotics, but my vet suggested I switch to proviable dc because dogs need different microorganisms.
> 
> I have to say that everyday I have with Maximus is a true gift from God. He is the most amazing family member, and seniors are pros with younger dogs.



thanks for the extra info, boxermomof2!  And big smooches and back scratches for Maximus!


----------



## MKB0925

Here is my 11.5 year old man, Max


----------



## boxermom

welcome, Max!  What a handsome gentleman you are  I love the older ones. They are so wise and still fun.


----------



## dorcast

Max is so solemn and handsome!   I love hearing about older boxers.


----------



## MKB0925

Thanks so much ladies..he is a true distinguished gentleman


----------



## Voodoo

Awww I love Max!!!

Hi everyone!! Duke says hello!!!! Here's a pic of him sunning himself this weekend:


----------



## MKB0925

Handsome man...he looks so relaxed!


----------



## boxermom

It's good to see Duke!  I'll try to get a photo of Sabo--he's getting gray now--I expected him to stay young forever, but he still is in his head, lol.


----------



## Voodoo

I would love to see a picture of Sabo (HI BOXERMOM! xoxoxo!!)... how old is he now? Duke's just turned 8.


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo, we think Sabo is about 8 or 9. He was already a young adult dog when we adopted him, so it's a guess.


----------



## boxermom

here's a pic of Sabo taking a long afternoon nap


----------



## MKB0925

boxermom said:


> here's a pic of Sabo taking a long afternoon nap



Awwww...what a sweet guy!


----------



## dorcast

I love all of these pictures!  I  could look at smooshy Boxer faces all day.

Running off to smother my Olive with affection....


----------



## Voodoo

Awwwwww Sabo!  Look how comfy he is!


----------



## Voodoo

My beautiful Duke...he is turning grey.....his arthritic days hurt me beyond words but today he's just lazy and beautiful.

Duke is 8.....and I love him w/ my whole heart.


----------



## MKB0925

Voodoo said:


> My beautiful Duke...he is turning grey.....his arthritic days hurt me beyond words but today he's just lazy and beautiful.
> 
> Duke is 8.....and I love him w/ my whole heart.



What a sweetie! My Max has arthritis in his back legs and I know what you mean..it makes me so sad when he is having a bad say!


----------



## boxermom

Somehow I never thought Sabo would get gray and slow down, 'cause he was so hyper when we adopted him. But he's showing his age too. I'm grateful for every day.


----------



## boxermomof2

I love all the pics of senior babies! 
Here is a pic of Maximus. He will be 12 years old 10 weeks! He is doing great, but he too has arthritis. I decided to give him a prescription NSAID, tramadol as needed, and continue to give him GlycoFlex 3 (for dogs with joint problems). 
The thing that amazes me the most about Maximus is the little grey he has for his age. 
Excuse the breakfast on his nose.


----------



## boxermom

^Maximus lives up to his name--he is indeed a handsome man. When our Duffy got to about 11 he was so grey he looked all white in photos. 12 is really senior and it sounds like he's doing quite well for his age!  Love and good care and great genes--yay for Maximus


----------



## MKB0925

Maximus looks great he is very handsome! My Max will be 12 in October. He has.Cushings disease and has been hanging on there but recently started with accidents here and there. I just love boxers..they are such a great breed!


----------



## boxermom

MKB0925 said:


> Maximus looks great he is very handsome! My Max will be 12 in October. He has.Cushings disease and has been hanging on there but recently started with accidents here and there. I just love boxers..they are such a great breed!



Hugs for your Max.I've read that Cushing's is more common in Boxers than other breeds.

 I've had only 2 Boxers live fairly old. One was 11+ and the other was an adopted girl that we think was 12 or 13. We lost 2 at 5+ to cancer and kidney failure and another was who knows how old (my soulmate, Sam) when he died.


----------



## Bella6743

I have a Boxmatian. Does he count? haha


----------



## MKB0925

Bella6743 said:


> I have a Boxmatian. Does he count? haha



What a unique combo!...can you post a pic of him/her?


----------



## MKB0925

We had a scare this weekend...My Max fell down the stairs! He sleeps in our room every night and woke me up to go out. He seemed to be walking fine but as we went down the stairs I noticed that knew of  his back legs was bowing out a little bit and then he slipped and fell down the rest of the stairs I was so scared! I was running down trying to catch him but couldn't...he could not get up on his own but once I helped him up he was ok..seemed a little stuff. I gave him some of his arthritis meds and by the end of the day he was fine. And seems to be ok now. I called the vet as a precaution to see what I needed to look for a broken leg but he def did not have any symptoms of that. It just breaks my heart when furkids get older!


----------



## boxermom

Bella6743 said:


> I have a Boxmatian. Does he count? haha



Welcome to the crazy dog owners(oops--boxer lovers) thread. Dalmations qualify in my book. I think they have the same attitude toward life as Boxers and a mix must be a bundle of joy and silly fun. My best friend as a child had Dals and I loved visiting their house--the dogs were always friendly and fun.

What's your dog's name?  I need to read the rest of the thread--you may have replied already to the picture request.


----------



## boxermom

MKB0925 said:


> We had a scare this weekend...My Max fell down the stairs! He sleeps in our room every night and woke me up to go out. He seemed to be walking fine but as we went down the stairs I noticed that knew of  his back legs was bowing out a little bit and then he slipped and fell down the rest of the stairs I was so scared! I was running down trying to catch him but couldn't...he could not get up on his own but once I helped him up he was ok..seemed a little stuff. I gave him some of his arthritis meds and by the end of the day he was fine. And seems to be ok now. I called the vet as a precaution to see what I needed to look for a broken leg but he def did not have any symptoms of that. It just breaks my heart when furkids get older!



Oh, I know! While the gray makes Sabo look distinguished I'm aware of how much he has slowed down. You must have been terrified when he fell down the stairs! I'm glad he appears to have recovered from that.

Our vet told me (I was worried one of ours had broken her leg), that if it's broken they won't/can't put any weight on it, so if they walk on it, even with a limp, it's not broken. But checking with the vet is always the smart thing to do, IMO.

Best wishes for your Max!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

MKB0925 said:


> We had a scare this weekend...My Max fell down the stairs! He sleeps in our room every night and woke me up to go out. He seemed to be walking fine but as we went down the stairs I noticed that knew of  his back legs was bowing out a little bit and then he slipped and fell down the rest of the stairs I was so scared! I was running down trying to catch him but couldn't...he could not get up on his own but once I helped him up he was ok..seemed a little stuff. I gave him some of his arthritis meds and by the end of the day he was fine. And seems to be ok now. I called the vet as a precaution to see what I needed to look for a broken leg but he def did not have any symptoms of that. It just breaks my heart when furkids get older!






oh. That sounds so scary. Glad he is ok.




Bella6743 said:


> I have a Boxmatian. Does he count? haha



Aww. Want to see pictures!


----------



## dorcast

MKB0925 said:


> We had a scare this weekend...My Max fell down the stairs! He sleeps in our room every night and woke me up to go out. He seemed to be walking fine but as we went down the stairs I noticed that knew of  his back legs was bowing out a little bit and then he slipped and fell down the rest of the stairs I was so scared! I was running down trying to catch him but couldn't...he could not get up on his own but once I helped him up he was ok..seemed a little stuff. I gave him some of his arthritis meds and by the end of the day he was fine. And seems to be ok now. I called the vet as a precaution to see what I needed to look for a broken leg but he def did not have any symptoms of that. It just breaks my heart when furkids get older!



So scary! I can't bear to see them in any pain.  I'm so glad he seems ok.


----------



## boxermomof2

MKB0925 said:


> We had a scare this weekend...My Max fell down the stairs! He sleeps in our room every night and woke me up to go out. He seemed to be walking fine but as we went down the stairs I noticed that knew of  his back legs was bowing out a little bit and then he slipped and fell down the rest of the stairs I was so scared! I was running down trying to catch him but couldn't...he could not get up on his own but once I helped him up he was ok..seemed a little stuff. I gave him some of his arthritis meds and by the end of the day he was fine. And seems to be ok now. I called the vet as a precaution to see what I needed to look for a broken leg but he def did not have any symptoms of that. It just breaks my heart when furkids get older!



I'm so sorry. Poor Max. 
I know first hand how scary this is because my Maximus did the same thing one day after waking up. We have an open staircase on our main floor that leads to the basement and after waking from a nap he lost his balance walking by the staircase and slid down the flight of stairs. I was terrified. Thankfully he was okay, and he doesn't need to travel those stairs for any reason, so I had my son install a baby gate.

I just took Maximus for another blood panel. My vet wants to check his blood every 3-4 months to make sure he is handling the meds okay. All his blood values came back normal, kidney, bladder, liver all look good. 
My vet said the arthritis in Maximus' knees is extremely advanced so she recommended I give him tramadol a few times a day along with his daily NSAID.


----------



## boxermomof2

Bella6743 said:


> I have a Boxmatian. Does he count? haha



Of course he counts! Pictures please!!!


----------



## boxermom

haven't posted a pic of Sabo in awhile. He's getting quite gray, but still having fun.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> haven't posted a pic of Sabo in awhile. He's getting quite gray, but still having fun.



Oh Sabo, I love you! Look at that expression. Priceless!


----------



## buzzytoes

He looks like you caught him by surprise LOL


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> He looks like you caught him by surprise LOL



He did NOT want his photo taken! He's unhappy with me in this pic--one ear forward, one ear back.


----------



## ckarachr

boxermom said:


> haven't posted a pic of Sabo in awhile. He's getting quite gray, but still having fun.



So cute!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Oh my GOSH girls!!!

It is so good to see all of your boxer babies, well...no longer babies LOL!

I hope that all is well; I have missed y'all SOOO much!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Oh my GOSH girls!!!
> 
> It is so good to see all of your boxer babies, well...no longer babies LOL!
> 
> I hope that all is well; I have missed y'all SOOO much!



How the heck are you, Sunny? Sabo is certainly no young boxer anymore. He's getting as gray as I am!

We miss you and everyone else. I guess we get busy with other things, but still love our boxer.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermom said:


> haven't posted a pic of Sabo in awhile. He's getting quite gray, but still having fun.



What a handsome pup!!  Heres my pup. Sorry about the crooked. On my phone.


----------



## clevercat

There seems to be something so special about Boxers....I don't know anything about the breed (I come here to drool over Sabo lol) but I am smitten....


----------



## dorcast

I could look at Boxer faces all day!
Olive and I just went to visit a friend who is a professional photographer...


----------



## dorcast

Oh no that is huge...sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller!


----------



## clevercat

dorcast said:


> Oh no that is huge...sorry, I don't know how to make it smaller!


 
The bigger the better!


----------



## boxermom

thanks for posting the new pix, Owen and dorcast! Love your boxer pups. dorcast, I can't get my photos small enough either. I'm not good at Adobe photoshop and they turn out huge.

I've read that boxers are especially in tune emotionally with their people, and I believe that. They have such expressive faces. Sabo acts very gentle when he encounters our neighbor's dog with a bad leg, and another who is recovering from an injury. When the dog next door was dying from cancer, Sabo just went up and nuzzled him. They were wild play pals before the diagnosis, so dogs know more than we think they do.


----------



## dorcast

boxermom said:


> I've read that boxers are especially in tune emotionally with their people, and I believe that. They have such expressive faces. Sabo acts very gentle when he encounters our neighbor's dog with a bad leg, and another who is recovering from an injury. When the dog next door was dying from cancer, Sabo just went up and nuzzled him. They were wild play pals before the diagnosis, so dogs know more than we think they do.



Olive has the bad boxer habit (occasionally)  of jumping on someone when she is very excited.  I was always fascinated that she never did it to my mother, who she easily could have hurt. They really do sense who needs gentle treatment.


----------



## boxermom

dorcast said:


> Olive has the bad boxer habit (occasionally)  of jumping on someone when she is very excited.  I was always fascinated that she never did it to my mother, who she easily could have hurt. They really do sense who needs gentle treatment.



What a nice story. Most of our boxers could be in a room full of babies and I'd bet they wouldn't knock them down or step on them--they are so careful around children and animals who aren't up to roughhousing.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> What a nice story. Most of our boxers could be in a room full of babies and I'd bet they wouldn't knock them down or step on them--they are so careful around children and animals who aren't up to roughhousing.



My Great Dane, Babe, never realized her size. She thought she was a lap dog. Each evening after work, there was the greeting with her front paws on my shoulders and a big dog kiss. The sofa was hers, but I was allowed to sit on it. Babe draped herself across me, and sighed one of those satisfied, happy dog sighs. 

One day, my landlord came by and sat on the sofa. I was in the kitchen to get him a glass of lemonade when I heard a scream. I ran into the living room, and there was Babe on Landlord's lap, nose to nose.


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> My Great Dane, Babe, never realized her size. She thought she was a lap dog. Each evening after work, there was the greeting with her front paws on my shoulders and a big dog kiss. The sofa was hers, but I was allowed to sit on it. Babe draped herself across me, and sighed one of those satisfied, happy dog sighs.
> 
> One day, my landlord came by and sat on the sofa. I was in the kitchen to get him a glass of lemonade when I heard a scream. I ran into the living room, and there was Babe on Landlord's lap, nose to nose.



I have known several Great Danes and every owner says the same thing--they have no idea of their size! They are just about the gentlest breed I have known. Imagining the man meeting Babe is hilarious

One of Sabo's *pack* includes a Great Dane named Sally. She is so sweet and towers over him but he watches out for her, as if she needed his protection, haha.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> I have known several Great Danes and every owner says the same thing--they have no idea of their size! They are just about the gentlest breed I have known. Imagining the man meeting Babe is hilarious
> 
> One of Sabo's *pack* includes a Great Dane named Sally. She is so sweet and towers over him but he watches out for her, as if she needed his protection, haha.



I love boxers. Those eyes! They would melt a heart of stone.


----------



## Candice0985

tangowithme said:


> My Great Dane, Babe, never realized her size. She thought she was a lap dog. Each evening after work, there was the greeting with her front paws on my shoulders and a big dog kiss. The sofa was hers, but I was allowed to sit on it. Babe draped herself across me, and sighed one of those satisfied, happy dog sighs.
> 
> One day, my landlord came by and sat on the sofa. I was in the kitchen to get him a glass of lemonade when I heard a scream. I ran into the living room, and there was Babe on Landlord's lap, nose to nose.


off topic but since we're talking about big dogs  

gryphon is a Newfoundlander and he always does this. i'll sit down he walks up onto the couch and draps himself across me, or leans against me and his girth will slowly push me off the couch. I guess it is his couch....i'm just borrowing a seat!  

 I find so many people are scared of Gryphon because of his size but he is the biggest suck! 
even little dogs are scared of him....I don't know what it is about jack russels but they always snap at him  he's been snapped at 4 times by jack russels!


----------



## Candice0985

dorcast said:


> I could look at Boxer faces all day!
> Olive and I just went to visit a friend who is a professional photographer...



what a precious face!!! Olive ( such a cute name btw) is a natural model!

 my neighbours have a boxer named princess and she is the sweetest thing! 
she wears a pink collar with a big bow. her owner says that people are way nicer to her when she wears her bow collar


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> off topic but since we're talking about big dogs
> 
> gryphon is a Newfoundlander and he always does this. i'll sit down he walks up onto the couch and draps himself across me, or leans against me and his girth will slowly push me off the couch. I guess it is his couch....i'm just borrowing a seat!
> 
> I find so many people are scared of Gryphon because of his size but he is the biggest suck!
> even little dogs are scared of him....I don't know what it is about jack russels but they always snap at him  he's been snapped at 4 times by jack russels!
> 
> View attachment 2352778



I'm a sucker for a big dog--we had neighbors with Newfies so we got to know how gentle they really are, like Great Danes.

Went to the dog park today (the guy with the aggressive unneutered male dog doesn't come anymore) and there was a gorgeous, huge snow white German Shepherd. He was so gentle and friendly, trying to play with James, the Beagle that everyone loves.

tango--the expressive eyes are what gets our boxers nearly anything they want! We can't resist.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> I'm a sucker for a big dog--we had neighbors with Newfies so we got to know how gentle they really are, like Great Danes.
> 
> Went to the dog park today (the guy with the aggressive unneutered male dog doesn't come anymore) and there was a gorgeous, huge snow white German Shepherd. He was so gentle and friendly, trying to play with James, the Beagle that everyone loves.
> 
> tango--the expressive eyes are what gets our boxers nearly anything they want! We can't resist.



oh wow, I've never seen an all white german shepard! I love big dogs in general but I know I want a great dane. my lifestyle isn't cut out for a dog right now so I must wait until I have a regular schedule...or maybe bring my dog to work!


----------



## dorcast

Candice0985 said:


> what a precious face!!! Olive ( such a cute name btw) is a natural model!
> 
> p




Thanks! She's my love. 

I love the big dogs too. I like a dog that can hug you back.


----------



## tangowithme

I'm so sorry! My apologies, ladies! I truly didn't intend to hijack the boxer thread. I thought I was posting about Babe in the chat thread. 

Mea culpa.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Haha. Doesnt bother me! I like other dogs too.  here is another pic of my pup


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> I'm so sorry! My apologies, ladies! I truly didn't intend to hijack the boxer thread. I thought I was posting about Babe in the chat thread.
> 
> Mea culpa.



No apologies necessary, tango. I think most animal lovers just like to talk about their pets and hear about others, especially the funny stories. Big dog lovers seem to love all the large breeds. When I go to the dog park, I am a magnet for every large slobbery dog there is.


----------



## boxermom

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Haha. Doesnt bother me! I like other dogs too.  here is another pic of my pup



I want to give him a big hug! What a cutie pie


----------



## boxermomof2

Candice0985 said:


> what a precious face!!! Olive ( such a cute name btw) is a natural model!
> 
> my neighbours have a boxer named princess and she is the sweetest thing!
> she wears a pink collar with a big bow. her owner says that people are way nicer to her when she wears her bow collar



My boxer girl Mercedes was a delicate flower. She was such a girly girl. She loved dressing up in pretty coats and was always so careful not to get dirty. All my dogs can go in the yard and drag mud in by the pound, but not my girl! She would tip toe in the mud and come inside clean. 
I miss my girl, but I think about her everyday!

Speaking of other breeds...I have my boxer boy Maximus and two mastiffs..Maximus taught my mastiffs to slap like a boxer. Do you have any idea what it's like to get slapped with a mastiff paw! Boxers are clever, mastiffs win in the stubborn department.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermomof2 said:


> My boxer girl Mercedes was a delicate flower. She was such a girly girl. She loved dressing up in pretty coats and was always so careful not to get dirty. All my dogs can go in the yard and drag mud in by the pound, but not my girl! She would tip toe in the mud and come inside clean.
> I miss my girl, but I think about her everyday!
> 
> Speaking of other breeds...I have my boxer boy Maximus and two mastiffs..Maximus taught my mastiffs to slap like a boxer. Do you have any idea what it's like to get slapped with a mastiff paw! Boxers are clever, mastiffs win in the stubborn department.



LOL ya it's like getting hit with a really hard oven mitt  

my dad always had a playdate with some of the owners of bigger dogs in my hometown. normally there is about 10 dogs that get together and play....dogs that don't know their true size and need to play with bigger friends!

i'll see if I can get a picture next time they get together but on a regular play date there are 2 great pyrnees, 1 saint Bernard puppy- is around a year old, 3 mastiffs i'm not sure of the type but the breed that was on harry potter? Fang? as well as a few rottys and 2 great danes, also gryphon and another newf but he is a lanceer. 

it's really funny to watch them gallop around hip checking each other


----------



## boxermom

Candice0985 said:


> LOL ya it's like getting hit with a really hard oven mitt
> 
> my dad always had a playdate with some of the owners of bigger dogs in my hometown. normally there is about 10 dogs that get together and play....dogs that don't know their true size and need to play with bigger friends!
> 
> i'll see if I can get a picture next time they get together but on a regular play date there are 2 great pyrnees, 1 saint Bernard puppy- is around a year old, 3 mastiffs i'm not sure of the type but the breed that was on harry potter? Fang? as well as a few rottys and 2 great danes, also gryphon and another newf but he is a lanceer.
> 
> it's really funny to watch them gallop around hip checking each other



I'd love to be there. They moved, but Sabo's best friend was a girl Rottie--she was a bit small for that breed so they were the same size, same age and wanted to play the same length of time. They were perfect together.

A Great Pyrenees comes to the park along with the Great Danes and a giant white shepherd. I love the big ones. Funny thing is, for all of them, their best friend at the park is a Beagle pup named James.They are quite gentle with him.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermom said:


> I'd love to be there. They moved, but Sabo's best friend was a girl Rottie--she was a bit small for that breed so they were the same size, same age and wanted to play the same length of time. They were perfect together.
> 
> A Great Pyrenees comes to the park along with the Great Danes and a giant white shepherd. I love the big ones. Funny thing is, for all of them, their best friend at the park is a Beagle pup named James.They are quite gentle with him.



so cute! I love when the little dogs run laps around the bigger slower ones


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> My boxer girl Mercedes was a delicate flower. She was such a girly girl. She loved dressing up in pretty coats and was always so careful not to get dirty. All my dogs can go in the yard and drag mud in by the pound, but not my girl! She would tip toe in the mud and come inside clean.
> I miss my girl, but I think about her everyday!
> 
> Speaking of other breeds...I have my boxer boy Maximus and two mastiffs..Maximus taught my mastiffs to slap like a boxer. Do you have any idea what it's like to get slapped with a mastiff paw! Boxers are clever, mastiffs win in the stubborn department.





boxermom said:


> I want to give him a big hug! What a cutie pie



he'd love to give you a big wet kiss. ha.

boxermom of 2 - please post pics of your furkids!


----------



## tangowithme

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Haha. Doesnt bother me! I like other dogs too.  here is another pic of my pup



The ears! What a sweetie.


----------



## boxermom

The aggressive dogs have been banned from the dog park, so we go occasionally now. Was there today with Sabo and met a sweet brindle girl--she came up and let me pet her. The owner said she never does that with people she doesn't know and that means I have a good *aura*. I think it means the dog recognized a Boxer lover when she saw one. Or just plain dog lover.

They all know I'm a soft touch for scratching and throwing balls.


----------



## boxermom

I just need to vent somewhere. Since we adopted Sabo, he has been OCD and extremely anxious especially in the mornings, for some reason. A combo of an OTC product called Quiet Moments and an Rx called Clomipramine has helped tremendously for almost 7 years. When I went to pick up a refill of the Clomipramine. this week, the price had increased 10x to $500 for a month's supply (60 pills). The pharma company apparently has bought up all the ingredients and can charge whatever they want.

Called the vet, who was aware of the problem. We will have to find something else to calm him down, but the price increase is so outrageous that I'm furious about it.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I just need to vent somewhere. Since we adopted Sabo, he has been OCD and extremely anxious especially in the mornings, for some reason. A combo of an OTC product called Quiet Moments and an Rx called Clomipramine has helped tremendously for almost 7 years. When I went to pick up a refill of the Clomipramine. this week, the price had increased 10x to $500 for a month's supply (60 pills). The pharma company apparently has bought up all the ingredients and can charge whatever they want.
> 
> Called the vet, who was aware of the problem. We will have to find something else to calm him down, but the price increase is so outrageous that I'm furious about it.



That kind of greed makes my blood boil. Is zylkene available in the US? It's a safe, natural, non habit-forming tablet that takes the edge of stress in cats and dogs. We used to use it to help scared dogs at the shelter. - and it was enormously helpful when Bear was a new arrival. I know it won't be as powerful as a prescription med, but it might help a little...
How is my pup-crush doing, Boxermom?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> That kind of greed makes my blood boil. Is zylkene available in the US? It's a safe, natural, non habit-forming tablet that takes the edge of stress in cats and dogs. We used to use it to help scared dogs at the shelter. - and it was enormously helpful when Bear was a new arrival. I know it won't be as powerful as a prescription med, but it might help a little...
> How is my pup-crush doing, Boxermom?



I'll ask our vet if it is, clever. Thanks for the suggestion.

Sabo is actually doing better than I expected, since we have no more Clomipramine. He seemed to have some withdrawal which we tried to help with some mild OTC products and lots of activity. He's fairly normal (for a boxer) today. Rain is keeping all his pals inside.

just looked it up--it's available in the UK and Canada but isn't licensed in the U.S. For heaven's sake, why not? It sounds very safe and not habit-forming.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I'll ask our vet if it is, clever. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Sabo is actually doing better than I expected, since we have no more Clomipramine. He seemed to have some withdrawal which we tried to help with some mild OTC products and lots of activity. He's fairly normal (for a boxer) today. Rain is keeping all his pals inside.
> 
> just looked it up--it's available in the UK and Canada but isn't licensed in the U.S. For heaven's sake, why not? It sounds very safe and not habit-forming.



PM me your address - I can pick up a pack and post to you.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> PM me your address - I can pick up a pack and post to you.



Your box is full--I tried to PM you but it bounced back!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Your box is full--I tried to PM you but it bounced back!



Sorry! It's cleared now!


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Sorry! It's cleared now!



thank you--will PM now.


----------



## boxermomof2

Pic of Maximus (age 12) this morning.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Pic of Maximus (age 12) this morning.



Maximus could've been a show dog. He is so handsome. It's a testament to your love and care that he is 12--that is quite old for a boxer. We had one live to 13 (our best guess since she was adopted).

Thanks for the pic--I always love seeing our boys and girls.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Pic of Maximus (age 12) this morning.



He's so handsome!
It makes me so happy to see a 12 year old Boxer.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks boxermom & dorcast!  
I take Maximus to the vet every 4 months for a blood panel to check his liver function for NSAIDS and I ran into a 13 year old boxer girl. She had lymphoma, but she was full of life and happy! She was a tiny little girl who just loved to hear how pretty she is.
Maximus is very lean at 85lbs! He's a big boy!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks boxermom & dorcast!
> I take Maximus to the vet every 4 months for a blood panel to check his liver function for NSAIDS and I ran into a 13 year old boxer girl. She had lymphoma, but she was full of life and happy! She was a tiny little girl who just loved to hear how pretty she is.
> Maximus is very lean at 85lbs! He's a big boy!



His leanness is good for his joints. Is he tall? He looks tall.  Sabo is the tallest boxer we've ever had. I'm sure I've mentioned how we had to get a new crate because he didn't fit in the one all our others had.

How nice that the 13 yr old boxer girl appears happy. I know they can tell when we compliment them


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom, 
Yes, Maximus is a very tall boxer. His weight is perfect between 85-90lbs, not a typical boxer weight.

I was asked to post current photos of Romeo on another forum, so I thought I would share here.  I snapped these yesterday after he woke up from a nap.He's not easy to photograph when he's fully awake! He has a lot of energy for such a large dog!  He will continue to fill out as he matures.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermomof2 said:


> Boxermom,
> Yes, Maximus is a very tall boxer. His weight is perfect between 85-90lbs, not a typical boxer weight.
> 
> I was asked to post current photos of Romeo on another forum, so I thought I would share here.  I snapped these yesterday after he woke up from a nap.He's not easy to photograph when he's fully awake! He has a lot of energy for such a large dog!  He will continue to fill out as he matures.



Romeo is so cute!


----------



## clevercat

boxermomof2 said:


> Pic of Maximus (age 12) this morning.



Oh my, what a handsome boy! I lurk here hoping for Sabo shots (I know he hates the paparazzi photos....) and the more peektures of Boxers I see, the more I fall for them. What lovely dogs.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> I was asked to post current photos of Romeo on another forum, so I thought I would share here.  I snapped these yesterday after he woke up from a nap.He's not easy to photograph when he's fully awake! He has a lot of energy for such a large dog!  He will continue to fill out as he matures.
> [/IMG]



Oh Romeo is gorgeous!    My Olive has coloring like Dogue de Bordeaux and I love it.

You have a female mastiff too, right?


----------



## boxermom

Romeo is a handsome boy! He reminds me of my soulmate, Sam. Sam was solid as a rock--close to the ground, as they say, but incredibly strong and gentle.

Sabo was at the kennel while I had my cardiac cath today. I'll take another pic when he gets home, all bathed and clean


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Oh Romeo is gorgeous!    My Olive has coloring like Dogue de Bordeaux and I love it.
> 
> *You have a female mastiff too, right?*



Yes, Miss Isabella. She's 3.5 now. It seems like yesterday we brought her home. 
I have a thing for smooshy faces!





We wanted to raise two fur kids close to the same age for playmate. Isabella and Romeo truly enjoy each other. She's much smaller than Romeo, but whips up on him all the time! He doesn't care, he just rolls over and takes it.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, Miss Isabella. She's 3.5 now. It seems like yesterday we brought her home.
> I have a thing for smooshy faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted to raise two fur kids close to the same age for playmate. Isabella and Romeo truly enjoy each other. She's much smaller than Romeo, but whips up on him all the time! He doesn't care, he just rolls over and takes it.



what a cute face! she looks like a love bug


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, Miss Isabella. She's 3.5 now. It seems like yesterday we brought her home.
> I have a thing for smooshy faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted to raise two fur kids close to the same age for playmate. Isabella and Romeo truly enjoy each other. She's much smaller than Romeo, but whips up on him all the time! He doesn't care, he just rolls over and takes it.



I just love the smooshy faces and wrinkles too! Romeo does look like the dog in that Tom Hanks movie, *Turner and Hooch*!


----------



## renza

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, Miss Isabella. She's 3.5 now. It seems like yesterday we brought her home.
> I have a thing for smooshy faces!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We wanted to raise two fur kids close to the same age for playmate. Isabella and Romeo truly enjoy each other. She's much smaller than Romeo, but whips up on him all the time! He doesn't care, he just rolls over and takes it.


Romeo and Isabella are adorable!!


----------



## boxermomof2

renza said:


> Romeo and Isabella are adorable!!



Thanks! We just love them! 
Romeo cracks us up. He's a goofy boy. Isabella is daddy's girl. 

Boxermom, we think Romeo looks a lot like Hooch from the movie. We watch that movie often.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Yes, Miss Isabella. She's 3.5 now. It seems like yesterday we brought her home.
> I have a thing for smooshy faces!
> [:



What a kissable smooshy face! You have a great dog family


----------



## bellabags23

Hi everyone please help&#8230;.I just came from the vet my Bella had an anal sac infection&#8230;they gave her antibiotics to take and she won't take pills. I put in food and she eats the food and spits it out I put it in peanut butter she spits it out and cheese the same. Does anyone have any suggestions please I am desperate


----------



## boxermomof2

Oh my, boxers are clever! Maximus does the same thing to me with peanut butter and food. 
The only thing that has worked for me is philadephia cream cheese. I buy the whipped kind, and put the pill in the center of a big glob. He never spits that out.


----------



## bellabags23

I will try that *boxermomof2*&#8230; I am so scared it won't work&#8230; I cannot believe the measures she goes to avoid this pill and she needs two a day and today when I took her to the vet she was so scared she panicked  and was trying to escape and she broke her nail so next week for her followup they want me to give her a pill to calm her&#8230;I need to figure out what will work


----------



## boxermom

If she really hates taking a pill, this may not work--- I've learned to slip the pill to the back of the dog's throat with my thumb, close the mouth and rub downward on the neck/throat area. It forces them to swallow. That's if all other measures fail.

Sabo will usually take a pill inside cheese or pb, but sometimes will spit the pill out. I've also tried those *pill pocket* treat thingies and he's not fooled by those at all. He spits them out every time. I'll have to try the cream cheese sometime.


----------



## vernis-lover

My epileptic Boxer would come and get us at medicine time and just eat her tablets out of our hands - I swear she knew they controlled her fits.

Anyway, we had a very swtiched on Boxer (see avatar) who knew when she was getting tablets and hated them.  The only way we could get her to eat them was by cooking sausages, chopping them up, stuffing the tablets into the pieces and feeding them to her whilst they were slightly too hot for her to chew.


----------



## boxermom

vernis-lover said:


> My epileptic Boxer would come and get us at medicine time and just eat her tablets out of our hands - I swear she knew they controlled her fits.
> 
> Anyway, we had a very swtiched on Boxer (see avatar) who knew when she was getting tablets and hated them.  The only way we could get her to eat them was by cooking sausages, chopping them up, stuffing the tablets into the pieces and feeding them to her whilst they were slightly too hot for her to chew.



vernis-lover, the things we go through for our dogs! I completely understand. I have cooked special food, hand made special treats because one couldn't digest anything else, etc.


----------



## dorcast

bellabags23 said:


> Hi everyone please help.I just came from the vet my Bella had an anal sac infectionthey gave her antibiotics to take and she won't take pills. I put in food and she eats the food and spits it out I put it in peanut butter she spits it out and cheese the same. Does anyone have any suggestions please I am desperate



This may not be your favorite thing to touch, but chicken hearts make good natural pill pockets.


----------



## boxermomof2

I'm worried Maximus has bladder cancer. He's had several UTI's this past year, and our vet took an x-ray to rule out crystals. The only thing left is an ultra-sound. Crystals would show up on x-ray. The reason my vet suspects cancer is because he is losing weight. Is appetite is the same, but he has lost 7lbs since June. My vet said a tumor in the bladder can cause frequent UTI's. 
I know he can't live forever, but I was hoping he would live to see his 13th birthday. 
I'm increasing his food to see if he can gain a few lbs.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm worried Maximus has bladder cancer. He's had several UTI's this past year, and our vet took an x-ray to rule out crystals. The only thing left is an ultra-sound. Crystals would show up on x-ray. The reason my vet suspects cancer is because he is losing weight. Is appetite is the same, but he has lost 7lbs since June. My vet said a tumor in the bladder can cause frequent UTI's.
> I know he can't live forever, but I was hoping he would live to see his 13th birthday.
> I'm increasing his food to see if he can gain a few lbs.



I pray that Maximus isn't seriously ill. 13 would be an amazing age for a boxer (12 is already very mature!). Please keep us updated about your handsome boy.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I pray that Maximus isn't seriously ill. 13 would be an amazing age for a boxer (12 is already very mature!). Please keep us updated about your handsome boy.



Thanks!
My husband and I are going back and forth about doing an ultra-sound. It costs $525, and the results will not change the outcome. Either way, we have to give antibiotics to keep the infection at bay.  I want to know. DH says we'll just manage his symptoms, keep him comfortable, and make decisions based on his quality of life. 
It sure appears to be cancer with the weight loss. 
He doesn't have classic UTI symptoms (frequent urination in small amounts), the urine tests come back with concentrated amounts of ecoli bacteria, which means infection. He urinates large amounts at one time, doesn't make several attempts when he goes outside, He drinks more water than usual. The blood panels say his kidneys are functioning normal.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks!
> My husband and I are going back and forth about doing an ultra-sound. It costs $525, and the results will not change the outcome. Either way, we have to give antibiotics to keep the infection at bay.  I want to know. DH says we'll just manage his symptoms, keep him comfortable, and make decisions based on his quality of life.
> It sure appears to be cancer with the weight loss.
> He doesn't have classic UTI symptoms (frequent urination in small amounts), the urine tests come back with concentrated amounts of ecoli bacteria, which means infection. He urinates large amounts at one time, doesn't make several attempts when he goes outside, He drinks more water than usual. The blood panels say his kidneys are functioning normal.



I understand both of your viewpoints. Like your dh says, knowing wouldn't affect how you medicate him. You will be looking at his quality of life. But I would be like you--want to know and would pay for the ultrasound. Yet I truly understand that for many people that's an expense they can't comfortably afford.

Best wishes for Maximus to feel ok for whatever time he has--I hope it's still a good, long time.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I understand both of your viewpoints. Like your dh says, knowing wouldn't affect how you medicate him. You will be looking at his quality of life. But I would be like you--want to know and would pay for the ultrasound. Yet I truly understand that for many people that's an expense they can't comfortably afford.
> 
> Best wishes for Maximus to feel ok for whatever time he has--I hope it's still a good, long time.



I switched from traditional vet care to holistic a year ago because holistic can offer more treatment options (Chinese herbs, acupuncture, laser pain relief), but their pricing is steep. I called his old vet's office today and they can do an ultrasound for $200, so my husband is in agreement with that cost. It's not that we can't afford the cost, he just feels it's not going to change the outcome. I need to know! 
The holistic vet doesn't have ultrasound equipment, so they use an outside source which increases the cost. 
I hope is current vet is not offended by me taking him to the old vet. His old vet diagnosed and treated the MCT's, so I know they are qualified.


----------



## boxermomof2

I took Maximus for his ultrasound this morning. We decided to pay the specialist vs a regular vet.  I'm am happy to report.....Maximus does NOT have cancer!!
He has a kidney infection. The specialist said they are hard to clear up, and sometimes never clear up. The specialist looked at his kidneys, bladder, adrenals, stomach, and prostate. 
 I went back to talk with his primary vet, and we discussed long term antibiotics, pulse treatment with the use of antibiotics, and she gave a herbal supplement that will help support his UT. It's a mixture of cranberry extract and a bunch of other herbs (his regular vet is holistic). 

I was all down in the dumps thinking he has cancer for certain... but once again, our boy never ceases to surprise us.


----------



## clevercat

boxermomof2 said:


> I took Maximus for his ultrasound this morning. We decided to pay the specialist vs a regular vet.  I'm am happy to report.....Maximus does NOT have cancer!!
> He has a kidney infection. The specialist said they are hard to clear up, and sometimes never clear up. The specialist looked at his kidneys, bladder, adrenals, stomach, and prostate.
> I went back to talk with his primary vet, and we discussed long term antibiotics, pulse treatment with the use of antibiotics, and she gave a herbal supplement that will help support his UT. It's a mixture of cranberry extract and a bunch of other herbs (his regular vet is holistic).
> 
> I was all down in the dumps thinking he has cancer for certain... but once again, our boy never ceases to surprise us.



I am so happy to hear this ! Yay Maximus!


----------



## boxermom

Yayyy!!! Maximus is super-boxer. He will be around for a long time.


----------



## boxermomof2

clevercat said:


> I am so happy to hear this ! Yay Maximus!



Thank you!



boxermom said:


> Yayyy!!! Maximus is super-boxer. He will be around for a long time.



Thanks! LOL, I think you're right about super boxer. I think I should buy this boy a red cape.


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2 said:


> I took Maximus for his ultrasound this morning. We decided to pay the specialist vs a regular vet.  I'm am happy to report....*.Maximus does NOT have cancer!!*
> He has a kidney infection. The specialist said they are hard to clear up, and sometimes never clear up. The specialist looked at his kidneys, bladder, adrenals, stomach, and prostate.
> I went back to talk with his primary vet, and we discussed long term antibiotics, pulse treatment with the use of antibiotics, and she gave a herbal supplement that will help support his UT. It's a mixture of cranberry extract and a bunch of other herbs (his regular vet is holistic).
> 
> I was all down in the dumps thinking he has cancer for certain... but once again, our boy never ceases to surprise us.



 So happy to hear this!


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26 said:


> So happy to hear this!



Thank you!


----------



## boxermomof2

Can someone tell me why boxers are so hard to give pills to?!!! Argghh!!! Maximus will take his small NSAID pill in whipped cheese, but he won't take the supplements the vet gave me yesterday. He needs to take 6 pills a day, and the big booger keeps spitting them out!
I guess the next step is meatball pockets? They are too large for me to stick to the back of his throat without possible injury. 
I tried wrapping it in turkey and no go...he won't eat organ meat unless it's cooked, so no chicken heart pockets. 
Boxers are just too clever for their own good!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Can someone tell me why boxers are so hard to give pills to?!!! Argghh!!! Maximus will take his small NSAID pill in whipped cheese, but he won't take the supplements the vet gave me yesterday. He needs to take 6 pills a day, and the big booger keeps spitting them out!
> I guess the next step is meatball pockets? They are too large for me to stick to the back of his throat without possible injury.
> I tried wrapping it in turkey and no go...he won't eat organ meat unless it's cooked, so no chicken heart pockets.
> Boxers are just too clever for their own good!



You said it! Too clever. It's amazing how Sabo can swallow the cheese and spit out a small pill or two.

While I'm writing, I'm worried about Sabo. He went in this morning for what was expected to be a short routine procedure of removing a bad tooth, cleaning tartar off his teeth and removing 2 small moles. When they gave him the pre-sedation med, his BP shot up and when they listened to his heart, the vet heard a strong heart murmur. She never heard it before and she said it's a bad sign when a large dog develops one suddenly. So she may not put him under sedation today. Plus we'll have to find out what's going on with his heart. We lost one boxer to heart problems. I was alone when she had 2 massive heart attacks and after I got her to the vet, she died. Ugh, I hate this feeling.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> You said it! Too clever. It's amazing how Sabo can swallow the cheese and spit out a small pill or two.
> 
> While I'm writing, I'm worried about Sabo. He went in this morning for what was expected to be a short routine procedure of removing a bad tooth, cleaning tartar off his teeth and removing 2 small moles. When they gave him the pre-sedation med, his BP shot up and when they listened to his heart, the vet heard a strong heart murmur. She never heard it before and she said it's a bad sign when a large dog develops one suddenly. So she may not put him under sedation today. Plus we'll have to find out what's going on with his heart. We lost one boxer to heart problems. I was alone when she had 2 massive heart attacks and after I got her to the vet, she died. Ugh, I hate this feeling.



Oh no! I'll pray Sabo is alright. Keep us posted on what you find out. I'm glad your vet caught it before they put him under. Give your boy an extra kiss for me.


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2 said:


> Can someone tell me why boxers are so hard to give pills to?!!! Argghh!!! Maximus will take his small NSAID pill in whipped cheese, but he won't take the supplements the vet gave me yesterday. He needs to take 6 pills a day, and the big booger keeps spitting them out!
> I guess the next step is meatball pockets? They are too large for me to stick to the back of his throat without possible injury.
> I tried wrapping it in turkey and no go...he won't eat organ meat unless it's cooked, so no chicken heart pockets.
> Boxers are just too clever for their own good!




Have you looked into pharmaceutical compounding? We had the same problem  with one of our cat's and meds. We found a pharmacy that compounded the  medicine flavored with chicken.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> You said it! Too clever. It's amazing how Sabo can swallow the cheese and spit out a small pill or two.
> 
> While I'm writing, I'm worried about Sabo. He went in this morning for what was expected to be a short routine procedure of removing a bad tooth, cleaning tartar off his teeth and removing 2 small moles. When they gave him the pre-sedation med, his BP shot up and when they listened to his heart, the vet heard a strong heart murmur. She never heard it before and she said it's a bad sign when a large dog develops one suddenly. So she may not put him under sedation today. Plus we'll have to find out what's going on with his heart. We lost one boxer to heart problems. I was alone when she had 2 massive heart attacks and after I got her to the vet, she died. Ugh, I hate this feeling.



Oh Sabo. boxermom, I will be saying an extra prayer for your boy. Holding good thoughts for you both and sending lots of love.


----------



## boxermom

Thank you for the prayers. The vet took xrays and they showed nothing unusual. She didn't give him anesthesia today so we picked him up this afternoon. He was still a bit upset and whining, but is getting back to normal. Vet will consult with a vet/cardiologist to see what we do next. Of course this is happening while I'm waiting for a surgery date myself. I guess we'll do the best we can and work around my appointment.

We can guess, but we really don't know how old Sabo is. Our best guess is almost 9.  I forget that he is a senior dog now.


----------



## MKB0925

I hope Sabo is ok,!


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26 said:


> Have you looked into pharmaceutical compounding? We had the same problem  with one of our cat's and meds. We found a pharmacy that compounded the  medicine flavored with chicken.



I've never heard of this! I'll ask my vet about it.
This morning I made turkey cream cheese rolls with pills inside, and he ate them. I put the pills in cream cheese and rolled turkey slices around it....this is way beyond ridiculous!!!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I've never heard of this! I'll ask my vet about it.
> This morning I made turkey cream cheese rolls with pills inside, and he ate them. I put the pills in *cream cheese and rolled turkey slices around it*....this is way beyond ridiculous!!!



This sounds like a nice lunch sandwich to me.  Not that we spoil our dogs or anything..............


----------



## boxermom

MKB0925 said:


> I hope Sabo is ok,!



He is better today, thanks. I don't know what we'll do, if anything, about the heart murmur. For now, I'll keep brushing his teeth but I can't get the tartar off; and the 2 moles are still there.

I posted in your thread, MKB, but my sympathies on losing your dear Max. It's the absolute worst, making that decision, even when it's the right thing to do. He's running free now, with no pain.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> He is better today, thanks. I don't know what we'll do, if anything, about the heart murmur. For now, I'll keep brushing his teeth but I can't get the tartar off; and the 2 moles are still there.
> 
> I posted in your thread, MKB, but my sympathies on losing your dear Max. It's the absolute worst, making that decision, even when it's the right thing to do. He's running free now, with no pain.



Boxermom, look into grapeseed gel for dogs. The dog bakery I go to sells it, and the manager  used it on a puppy mill dog with bag teeth, and she said it took all the tarter off her teeth. You put it on your finger and wipe it across their teeth. She swears by it.

Here it is-
http://doggoneglamorous.com/petzlife.html


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Boxermom, look into grapeseed gel for dogs. The dog bakery I go to sells it, and the manager  used it on a puppy mill dog with bag teeth, and she said it took all the tarter off her teeth. You put it on your finger and wipe it across their teeth. She swears by it.
> 
> Here it is-
> http://doggoneglamorous.com/petzlife.html



Thank you! Our shopping choices are very slim here, so I was looking online. This place looks like it will work for us.

I love how we help each other out with tips and suggestions for our pets. Animal lovers are the very best people


----------



## boxermom

If it isn't one thing it's another. They determined Sabo's heart murmur is benign and nothing to worry about.

 The last 3 days he's had periods of bad coughing. Today was the worst yet. All I can think of (even though he's up to date on shots) is he caught kennel cough during one of the recent kennel stays while I've been in another city getting ready for surgery on Monday. We left him at the vet today so when she has a chance she will examine him. But if he does have kennel cough, we can't board him while I'm away next week. Being a holiday week makes everything tougher. Trying not to project but it's hard. The hospital is 3 hrs away so it wouldn't be practical to leave him at home during my surgery.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> If it isn't one thing it's another. They determined Sabo's heart murmur is benign and nothing to worry about.
> 
> The last 3 days he's had periods of bad coughing. Today was the worst yet. All I can think of (even though he's up to date on shots) is he caught kennel cough during one of the recent kennel stays while I've been in another city getting ready for surgery on Monday. We left him at the vet today so when she has a chance she will examine him. But if he does have kennel cough, we can't board him while I'm away next week. Being a holiday week makes everything tougher. Trying not to project but it's hard. The hospital is 3 hrs away so it wouldn't be practical to leave him at home during my surgery.



Oh gosh, it never rains without pouring, does it. Poor Sabo - poor you, with this additional stress on top of getting ready for surgery. Many more good thoughts and prayers coming your way, boxermom.


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> Oh gosh, it never rains without pouring, does it. Poor Sabo - poor you, with this additional stress on top of getting ready for surgery. Many more good thoughts and prayers coming your way, boxermom.



Thank you, clever. I'll never know how you manage with so many animals in the house. One dog can upset everything here.

Vet confirmed he does have kennel cough despite being up to date on all his shots. It's going around apparently and the vaccine doesn't protect against all strains of kc, just some of them. He's already on antibiotics and tramadol to clear up the infection and calm the cough. Crossing fingers that his cough will be gone by Sunday when we are supposed to drop him at the kennel. Otherwise, I will have to drive myself up for surgery and Dave will have to drive up when I'm released.

Oh, and Sabo has another corneal ulcer, so he's getting eye drops for that.  Of all the weeks for this to happen.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Thank you, clever. I'll never know how you manage with so many animals in the house. One dog can upset everything here.
> 
> Vet confirmed he does have kennel cough despite being up to date on all his shots. It's going around apparently and the vaccine doesn't protect against all strains of kc, just some of them. He's already on antibiotics and tramadol to clear up the infection and calm the cough. Crossing fingers that his cough will be gone by Sunday when we are supposed to drop him at the kennel. Otherwise, I will have to drive myself up for surgery and Dave will have to drive up when I'm released.
> 
> Oh, and Sabo has another corneal ulcer, so he's getting eye drops for that.  Of all the weeks for this to happen.



Poor little guy. Please give him a big hug from me....and one for you, too. What a week you're having.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Thank you, clever. I'll never know how you manage with so many animals in the house. One dog can upset everything here.
> 
> Vet confirmed he does have kennel cough despite being up to date on all his shots. It's going around apparently and the vaccine doesn't protect against all strains of kc, just some of them. He's already on antibiotics and tramadol to clear up the infection and calm the cough. Crossing fingers that his cough will be gone by Sunday when we are supposed to drop him at the kennel. Otherwise, I will have to drive myself up for surgery and Dave will have to drive up when I'm released.
> 
> Oh, and Sabo has another corneal ulcer, so he's getting eye drops for that.  Of all the weeks for this to happen.



Oh wow, I feel bad for you and Sabo. 
Has he been vaccinated for kennel cough? I know it' doesn't keep them from getting it, but in my experience, dogs who have been vaccinated do not get it as bad and the duration is shorter compared to my unvaccinated dog that caught it. They were young dogs at the time so that will play into it. 
Sad thing is....my dogs caught it from the vet's office, never daycare or doggie school. 

If you can, give him probiotics to strengthen his immune system. A large portion of the immune system resides in the gut/intestinal tract (this is true for both dogs and humans) and I notice a difference during cold season when I take it.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Oh wow, I feel bad for you and Sabo.
> Has he been vaccinated for kennel cough? I know it' doesn't keep them from getting it, but in my experience, dogs who have been vaccinated do not get it as bad and the duration is shorter compared to my unvaccinated dog that caught it. They were young dogs at the time so that will play into it.
> Sad thing is....my dogs caught it from the vet's office, never daycare or doggie school.
> 
> If you can, give him probiotics to strengthen his immune system. A large portion of the immune system resides in the gut/intestinal tract (this is true for both dogs and humans) and I notice a difference during cold season when I take it.



He's up to date on all his shots but the vet said there are many strains of kennel cough and the vaccine doesn't cover them all. He's been cough-free for over a day now. He's been getting probiotics since his pancreas enzyme numbers were so high. The probiotics seem to help that. Thanks for the help, though. we may increase the probiotics.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> He's up to date on all his shots but the vet said there are many strains of kennel cough and the vaccine doesn't cover them all. He's been cough-free for over a day now. He's been getting probiotics since his pancreas enzyme numbers were so high. The probiotics seem to help that. Thanks for the help, though. we may increase the probiotics.



Yeah, I know the bordetella doesn't cover all strains. It's the same for human flu shot.  I've stopped vaccinating Maximus yearly when I switched to holistic vet care. My vet believes in administering vaccines only when necessary, so we run titer test instead. 

I'm glad Sabo's doing better!


----------



## dorcast

boxermom said:


> He's up to date on all his shots but the vet said there are many strains of kennel cough and the vaccine doesn't cover them all. He's been cough-free for over a day now. He's been getting probiotics since his pancreas enzyme numbers were so high. The probiotics seem to help that. Thanks for the help, though. we may increase the probiotics.



I'm so glad he's doing better.  It must be such a stressful time for you. 
I have found that the antibiotics clear the cough pretty quickly, so hopefully you'll be able to leave him without worry.

I hope both you and Sabo feel better!


----------



## Michele26

boxermon, I have nothing to add, but lots of for you and Sabo.


----------



## boxermomof2

Our vet uses laser therapy to promote healing, reduce inflamation and pain.
Maximus' first laser treatment wearing protective goggles.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Our vet uses laser therapy to promote healing, reduce inflamation and pain.
> Maximus' first laser treatment wearing protective goggles.



I keep coming back to look at those pictures. I love them!
How did the treatment go?


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> I keep coming back to look at those pictures. I love them!
> How did the treatment go?



I guess only time will tell if it has helped. He has two more treatments next week. One of his anal glands had an infection that came back after a round of antibiotics. She said laser therapy will speed up the healing. Keeping my fingers crossed the infection doesn't come back.


----------



## boxermomof2

Watch this amazing boxer baby!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvbIAtQtaog


----------



## boxermomof2

Update for Maximus' laser treatment. There was no sign of infection after the first laser treatment! I took him back 4 days later for a second treatment and to express the gland, the gland was clear!  The first day, his glad was filled with smelly blood (sour smell, not fishy). The treatment was only $25.

Romeo's new Christmas bib I found on etsy. It's for formal wear


----------



## boxermom

That's such good news about Maximus!  Romeo looks happy


----------



## boxermomof2

Sad to say Maximus continues to lose weight. He's lost 11lbs in the past few months so I took him to a internal medicine specialist yesterday.
They found a tumor in his anal gland. The vet said that 50% of these tumors are benign, but that does not concern this vet as much as his nerological signs. He is confused, walks into walls, staggers, and is having a difficult time walking.  She said she suspects Maximus has a brain tumor. I've said all along that his symtoms were identical to our girl Mercedes who passed away at age 9 from a large brain tumor. We would need to do an MRI to confirm, but my husband and I decided not to run the test. We have watch Maximus' quality of life decline quickly this past month, and feel it's time to make the difficult decision to help him cross over the bridge. Maximus is literally starving before our eyes and we will not allow him to become a walking skeleton, so we decided to keep Maximus comfortable as possible, feeding him whatever he wants to eat (he enjoys grilled steaks), get him through Christmas so our boys can be with him Christmas day and then let him go. 
You all know how hard this is to do, but we know it's the best thing for him. Putting him through a day long of testing yesterday was so stressful on him and we are not going to do this to confirm what we already know.

I just needed to tell my boxer friends because I know we share a special connection owning this beautiful, stoic breed. I can't allow Maximus to go from a strong healthy boxer to a withered skeleton to keep me happy. He has been the most amazing family member.


----------



## MKB0925

I am so sorry...I know how difficult it is...many hugs for you!


----------



## boxermom

I'm so sorry about our man Maximus. In my mind he will always be strong, tall and handsome. You don't need me to tell you that you're doing the right thing for him. But it's the very hardest part of loving an animal. They count on us to make this choice.


----------



## dorcast

i'm so sorry to see this update, I feel such a connection to all of our boxers.  You take such good care of Maximus, and I know you're doing everything for his happiness and comfort now.  Sending you many  hugs while you go through this.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> Watch this amazing boxer baby!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvbIAtQtaog



Duncan lou! I follow this cutie on facebook.







boxermomof2 said:


> Sad to say Maximus continues to lose weight. He's lost 11lbs in the past few months so I took him to a internal medicine specialist yesterday.
> They found a tumor in his anal gland. The vet said that 50% of these tumors are benign, but that does not concern this vet as much as his nerological signs. He is confused, walks into walls, staggers, and is having a difficult time walking.  She said she suspects Maximus has a brain tumor. I've said all along that his symtoms were identical to our girl Mercedes who passed away at age 9 from a large brain tumor. We would need to do an MRI to confirm, but my husband and I decided not to run the test. We have watch Maximus' quality of life decline quickly this past month, and feel it's time to make the difficult decision to help him cross over the bridge. Maximus is literally starving before our eyes and we will not allow him to become a walking skeleton, so we decided to keep Maximus comfortable as possible, feeding him whatever he wants to eat (he enjoys grilled steaks), get him through Christmas so our boys can be with him Christmas day and then let him go.
> You all know how hard this is to do, but we know it's the best thing for him. Putting him through a day long of testing yesterday was so stressful on him and we are not going to do this to confirm what we already know.
> 
> I just needed to tell my boxer friends because I know we share a special connection owning this beautiful, stoic breed. I can't allow Maximus to go from a strong healthy boxer to a withered skeleton to keep me happy. He has been the most amazing family member.



So sorry to hear.  hope he enjoys his steaks.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> Update for Maximus' laser treatment. There was no sign of infection after the first laser treatment! I took him back 4 days later for a second treatment and to express the gland, the gland was clear!  The first day, his glad was filled with smelly blood (sour smell, not fishy). The treatment was only $25.
> 
> Romeo's new Christmas bib I found on etsy. It's for formal wear



romeo is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

owen spunkmeyer said:


> romeo is gorgeous!!!!!



Thank you!
He's Mr personality. It's funny how these fur kids are all so different. Romeo is a big, goofy, love bug who requires A LOT of attention. He acts as though the entire world revolves around him- or at least, should. I'm so impressed with the respect he shows Maximus. When my husband and I decided to add a male mastiff to the family, a few breeders we were considering were concerned about two males together. Apparently, male mastiffs can be same sex aggressive.... Not so with larger than life Romeo. 
The breeder we got Romeo from said his females are more dominant than his males, so he was not at all concerned about us taking in a male.. He also knew we are hands on dog owners, and knew we could raise a male with an older male in the house without issue. Romeo and Maximus nap and eat together.  I'm very proud of my fur kids!


The biopsy came back on Maximus' anal gland tumor. It is adenocarcinoma, a pretty aggressive cancer. 
He's doing well now. He is eating,  I found a food he likes (bison meat), and am feeding him four times a day to keep his weight up. He also loves DQ burgers, so we make several trips to DQ! The cook knows us now and will leave pickles off for Maximus.
Maximus still invites the others to play. The other day he was offered Isabella a play bow.  He has more accidents in the house because the cancer has effected his kidneys. The internal medicine specialist felt I should stop his NSAIDS and antibiotics because of the kidney disease. I'm giving him tramadol for knee pain. The NSAIDS could speed up kidney failure. 
 He's doing well, but knowing our time together is limited. We are cherishing each day. As long as he is eating and not suffering, we are going to take each good day we can get!

Thanks for listening to me.
 It helps to talk to people who love their babies like we do.


----------



## boxermom

You really are doing everything you can to make Maximus's time as good as possible. It's so interesting reading about how you know your dogs, breeds, differences, and how to safely put them together. I wish more dog owners were as careful and thorough.

wishing Maximus the best as he continues his journey. He's certainly in loving hands.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks boxermom! 
I agree, people do need to be more careful and think things through before taking on a big commitment. 
It helps to have a breeder who truly cares where his pups are placed. His pups are never turned into a shelter, they all go back to him if the owners are unable to care for them. He chose Romeo for us when the litter was weeks old, and that was after a year of communications.


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2, I'm so sorry to hear what Maximus is going through. Enjoy every bit of time you have left with him...take lots of pictures and videos. Showering him with love and food is the best medicine right now. 

ETA: I've loved Boxers ever since I was a kid, and our neighbor's Boxer would follow me on the school bus. Our neighbor would have to come out with her PJ's on and rollers in her hair to get him off the bus. I've never had a Boxer for a pet, I just love the breed.


----------



## TeamHutchens

Roxy is our 7 year old baby girl. She thinks she is a lap dog and My yorkie thinks she can take Roxy onThen there is Hollister, she is a Brussel Griffon who tries to stay out of it


----------



## boxermom

Haha! What do they say? It's not the size of the dog in the fight--it's the size of the fight in the dog. We've had such gentle giant Boxers that they looked like guard dogs though they would lick you to death. Love your girl and your other dogs, too.


----------



## boxermomof2

TeamHutchens said:


> Roxy is our 7 year old baby girl. She thinks she is a lap dog and My yorkie thinks she can take Roxy onThen there is Hollister, she is a Brussel Griffon who tries to stay out of it



They are all so adorable!


----------



## TeamHutchens

boxermomof2 said:


> They are all so adorable!




Thanks!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Michele26 said:


> boxermomof2, I'm so sorry to hear what Maximus is going through. Enjoy every bit of time you have left with him...take lots of pictures and videos. Showering him with love and food is the best medicine right now.
> 
> ETA: I've loved Boxers ever since I was a kid, and our neighbor's Boxer would follow me on the school bus. Our neighbor would have to come out with her PJ's on and rollers in her hair to get him off the bus. I've never had a Boxer for a pet, I just love the breed.



even if you don't own one it's great to have you in this forum.  since you appreciate how awesome boxers can be. 



TeamHutchens said:


> Roxy is our 7 year old baby girl. She thinks she is a lap dog and My yorkie thinks she can take Roxy onThen there is Hollister, she is a Brussel Griffon who tries to stay out of it



your pack is so cute! 



boxermomof2 said:


> They are all so adorable!



how's maximus doing?


here's a pic of my pup laying out.


----------



## boxermom

He looks very cozy. This cold weather is hard on short-haired dogs. Sabo (originally from South Carolina) has been looking for the warmest places to sleep.

And yes, how is Maximus, our resident super-Boxer?


----------



## boxermomof2

owen spunkmeyer said:


> even if you don't own one it's great to have you in this forum.  since you appreciate how awesome boxers can be.
> 
> 
> 
> your pack is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> how's maximus doing?
> 
> 
> here's a pic of my pup laying out.



Love the pic! I think it's so funny when my vet tried to explain to me how dogs do not need the same luxuries we do....umm, she doesn't live with a boxer! Boxers honestly appreciate the finer things in life, like soft blankets, fresh sheets, the animal planet channel, and good food!

Maximus is hanging in there. He has mostly good days. We seem to have stauled the weight loss for now, but it's been a challenge. It takes a lot to stimulate his appetite. We are now grilling steaks for him, he loves A-1 sauce and cheese pizza. He's grown tired of Dairy Queen burgers, so we stocked up on steaks! I kid you not, my husband brought a case of steaks home last night. Whatever it takes at this point.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> Love the pic! I think it's so funny when my vet tried to explain to me how dogs do not need the same luxuries we do....umm, she doesn't live with a boxer! Boxers honestly appreciate the finer things in life, like soft blankets, fresh sheets, the animal planet channel, and good food!
> 
> Maximus is hanging in there. He has mostly good days. We seem to have stauled the weight loss for now, but it's been a challenge. It takes a lot to stimulate his appetite. We are now grilling steaks for him, he loves A-1 sauce and cheese pizza. He's grown tired of Dairy Queen burgers, so we stocked up on steaks! I kid you not, my husband brought a case of steaks home last night. Whatever it takes at this point.



maximus is so lucky to have you all!!

ha. yeah. your vet clearly doesnt know boxers well. my pup loves having a pillow to rest is head on. he has a whole routine about grabbing/arranging them when he gets on the couch.


----------



## MKB0925

Happy to hear that Maximus is doing well. We miss our Max so much. We are thinking of maybe adopting another boxer in the spring! My little Boston Terrier would love a buddy again.


----------



## boxermom

owen spunkmeyer said:


> maximus is so lucky to have you all!!
> 
> ha. yeah. your vet clearly doesnt know boxers well. my pup loves having a pillow to rest is head on. he has a whole routine about grabbing/arranging them when he gets on the couch.



A long time ago I read that dogs don't like pillows so don't bother. Clearly they never had a dog. Our dogs have always loved pillows or something to rest their head/chin on.

We had a rescue girl who could somehow get herself into our bed, under the covers, head on a pillow, just like a human; and the covers weren't all messed up either. I wish I could've seen how she did it. She opened drawers in the kitchen everyday to tell us she wanted a snack.

Bravo to you and your dh, boxermomof2 for doing everything to make Maximus as content as possible.


----------



## boxermomof2

That's funny about your rescue girl! 
My guys LOVE fresh sheets! They get super excited when I change the sheets on the bed and can't wait to lay on them. Maximus loves down blankets. When he had surgery a few years ago, I bought a new down blanket for his recovery. 

It's strange how some people think feeding a dog steak is a waste of money. I don't get people who think their dog is not worth a steak dinner?  I was telling my brother that I'm grilling steaks for Maximus, and he made fun of me. I thought...what's so funny about grilling a steak for your sick dog? Maximus waits patiently by the small indoor grill as I cook his steak. It's easy, five mnutes on my breville grill.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> That's funny about your rescue girl!
> My guys LOVE fresh sheets! They get super excited when I change the sheets on the bed and can't wait to lay on them. Maximus loves down blankets. When he had surgery a few years ago, I bought a new down blanket for his recovery.
> 
> It's strange how some people think feeding a dog steak is a waste of money. I don't get people who think their dog is not worth a steak dinner?  I was telling my brother that I'm grilling steaks for Maximus, and he made fun of me. I thought...what's so funny about grilling a steak for your sick dog? Maximus waits patiently by the small indoor grill as I cook his steak. It's easy, five mnutes on my breville grill.



but he's sick! and if that's what's keeping him happy, his weight up and extending his time with you how couldnt you do it. whenever our previous boxer had some stomach issues she would sit by the stove and wait while it boiled chicken! it was too funny.



boxermom said:


> A long time ago I read that dogs don't like pillows so don't bother. Clearly they never had a dog. Our dogs have always loved pillows or something to rest their head/chin on.
> 
> We had a rescue girl who could somehow get herself into our bed, under the covers, head on a pillow, just like a human; and the covers weren't all messed up either. I wish I could've seen how she did it. She opened drawers in the kitchen everyday to tell us she wanted a snack.
> 
> Bravo to you and your dh, boxermomof2 for doing everything to make Maximus as content as possible.



that hilarious. i would have loved to seen that as well!



MKB0925 said:


> Happy to hear that Maximus is doing well. We miss our Max so much. We are thinking of maybe adopting another boxer in the spring! My little Boston Terrier would love a buddy again.



aww. we are thinking of getting a boston terrier this summer as a second dog.


----------



## boxermomof2

I am so heartbroken right now. Maximus passed away Tuesday, in my arms at our vet's office. He stopped eating Sunday, and we just couldn't let him lose anymore weight. 
His passing was very peaceful. My vet set up a room with a bed and beautiful harp music playing softly. I know this sounds strange, but I could see that Maximus really enjoyed the beautiful music. Our vet gave our baby a sedative, and left the room to give us some time to hold and caress him. She said he would be groggy, but fully aware of our presence. I held my baby and told him that I loved him with all my heart and thanked him for taking care of me for so long.. Maximus gave us so much love and joy, letting him go before he withered to nothing was so hard, but I know this is the only way we could repay all that he had given us. 

I wanted to post a few photos of our boy. Rest in Peace my precious boy, September 14 2001- March 4, 2014


----------



## boxermomof2




----------



## boxermomof2




----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


>



I am so sorry for your loss. Hugs. What a beautiful baby that was no doubt lucky to have spent almost 13 yrs with you. Hope your family is able to take comfort in the  memories of Maximus' good times.


----------



## MKB0925

I am so sorry for your loss...I am keeping you in my thoughts. Sweet Maximus was so handsome cherish your memories of him. We lost our sweet Max 12 y/o boxer in Nov. It really does bring me comfort and smiles when I look at all his pictures. Boxers are such a special breed.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2, what a beautiful photo tribute to *our* Maximus. I'm so sorry for your loss. 12 is a great age for a boxer to reach--not many do. You truly must have been the best of dog people for him.

Oddly, on Monday our grandcat, a 13 year-old tortoise shell girl was helped to the Rainbow Bridge by my dil. She too was losing weight and the prognosis was very poor, plus they could tell she wasn't happy.


----------



## dorcast

I'm so so sorry.   I've been thinking of you and Maximus and checking here for updates.  
I'm in tears, and know how devastated you must be.   You gave him an incredible life, and a dignified end.   Sending hugs.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I'm not doing so great right now. The pain is so intense. It's so hard to wake up without my baby here. Twelve years went by way  too fast.
  I've been organizing all the photos I have of him into shutterfly, so I can have them made into a book. 
 It makes me laugh and warms my heart to remember him from a puppy to his senior years.
 Maximus was full of piss an vinegar as a puppy!  Lord, he was a handful! Thankfully, I had Mercedes to help raise him and teach him proper dog manners! He was the complete opposite of Mercedes. Mercedes  was shy, reserved, and wanted to please me from day one, and Maximus....well, he full of attitude, confident, and was going to do whatever he wanted! Rules?! No stinking rules!!  He loved to dig in mama's garden, even when he knew it was not allowed. I can still picture his face covered in dirt.  I have 2 bushes that are now 12 years old, and when I look at them, I giggle knowing they survived Maximus' puppy days. I planted 6, 2 survived. 
Maximus matured into a well mannered young dog by 18 months old and as it turned out , he was the most affectionate young dog, great white turtle hunter (loved finding box turtles), my great protector. He gave me something I hadn't had for a long time, the feeling of safety and security in my home. My husband traveled often for his job, and I could not sleep worrying about prowlers. I would stay up listening for every noise.  After Maximus matured, his guarding instincts kicked in to full drive.  I felt completely safe, and peacefully slept when my husband was gone. I don't know how to put into words how much that meant to me. I hated feeling so frightened in my home, and Maximus took that fear away for me. 

He lovingly grandfathered Isabella and Romeo into our home and family, He help my son's rescue dog too. He taught them what is was to respect a senior, and gave a few corrections when needed. I'll never forget, I was having the worst time convincing Romeo to leave my vacuum alone,  and all it took was one correction from Maximus for Romeo to understand it was poor manners. I looked at Maximus and thanked him.  He was firm, but gentle with all the youngsters. I feel the young dogs gave him a new sense of purpose and we all honored that. 

My precious boy did everything I asked him to do. When he was diagnosed with mast cell cancer at the age of nine, I asked him to please try to stay with mommy until his 12th birthday. When he was diagnosed with cancer in November, I asked him to please stay with me through the holidays. 
I had to repay his love, devotion, and loyalty by letting him go. I don't know of anything harder. This hurts as much as losing my mother. I feel like I lost a child, for he was my child.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers. I'm not doing so great right now. The pain is so intense. It's so hard to wake up without my baby here. Twelve years went by way  too fast.
> I've been organizing all the photos I have of him into shutterfly, so I can have them made into a book.
> It makes me laugh and warms my heart to remember him from a puppy to his senior years.
> Maximus was full of piss an vinegar as a puppy!  Lord, he was a handful! Thankfully, I had Mercedes to help raise him and teach him proper dog manners! He was the complete opposite of Mercedes. Mercedes  was shy, reserved, and wanted to please me from day one, and Maximus....well, he full of attitude, confident, and was going to do whatever he wanted! Rules?! No stinking rules!!  He loved to dig in mama's garden, even when he knew it was not allowed. I can still picture his face covered in dirt.  I have 2 bushes that are now 12 years old, and when I look at them, I giggle knowing they survived Maximus' puppy days. I planted 6, 2 survived.
> Maximus matured into a well mannered young dog by 18 months old and as it turned out , he was the most affectionate young dog, great white turtle hunter (loved finding box turtles), my great protector. He gave me something I hadn't had for a long time, the feeling of safety and security in my home. My husband traveled often for his job, and I could not sleep worrying about prowlers. I would stay up listening for every noise.  After Maximus matured, his guarding instincts kicked in to full drive.  I felt completely safe, and peacefully slept when my husband was gone. I don't know how to put into words how much that meant to me. I hated feeling so frightened in my home, and Maximus took that fear away for me.
> 
> He lovingly grandfathered Isabella and Romeo into our home and family, He help my son's rescue dog too. He taught them what is was to respect a senior, and gave a few corrections when needed. I'll never forget, I was having the worst time convincing Romeo to leave my vacuum alone,  and all it took was one correction from Maximus for Romeo to understand it was poor manners. I looked at Maximus and thanked him.  He was firm, but gentle with all the youngsters. I feel the young dogs gave him a new sense of purpose and we all honored that.
> 
> My precious boy did everything I asked him to do. When he was diagnosed with mast cell cancer at the age of nine, I asked him to please try to stay with mommy until his 12th birthday. When he was diagnosed with cancer in November, I asked him to please stay with me through the holidays.
> I had to repay his love, devotion, and loyalty by letting him go. I don't know of anything harder. This hurts as much as losing my mother. I feel like I lost a child, for he was my child.



I love what you wrote. Sometimes the craziest pups turn into the best dogs ever. Maximus's young personality sounds so much like our Duffy, many years ago. He got into everything! Then it's as if a switch came on and he, like Maximus, decided to be the best dog ever. I too had him to guard the kids and me while dh traveled so often. Doing guard duty at night and during the day. Yet gentle as a lamb.

Maximus sounds like one in a million and you were blessed to have him as he was blessed to be part of your family. It hurts for a long time, but we wouldn't give back one minute of our time with them.


----------



## dorcast

Please keep sharing your Maximus stories when you want to. It sounds like he was your heart dog.  I keep going back to look at the picture of his little nubby tail as a puppy, so adorable! 

12 is such a great age for a boxer. I'm preoccupied (in an unhealthy way!) with the short life span of our breed, but it's hard for me to imagine myself with another.  I often wish I could be enamored with the little ones, but they're not for me, I need my dog to hug me back.

How are Romeo and Isabella doing?


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom, I was truly blessed to have him. Maximus was a most precious gift from God. 

Dorcast, I often describe Maximus as my soul dog. We had this deep connection that is very hard to explain. 
Isabella is not a "butterflies and rainbow" type of girl. Funny how all these furry kids are different.  She doesn't wear her feelings on her sleeve, so to speak. I've seen her looking for Maximus. 
Romeo seems very sad to me, but that may be him responding to my sadness. He's clinging to me.
 It really helps to have fur kids to care for.
My sister has always been a one dog family, and when her corgi died, I feel the loss was intensified by not having another fur baby in her home.


----------



## boxermomof2

Still organizing photos. It's funny, back in the day, we had cameras that needed film developing. I'm scanning them into shutterfly to make a book or two. 

Here is Maximus the day we brought him home, one of his first home cooked meals, and one of his teenage photos with a cow trachea in his mouth.


----------



## clevercat

Oh Maximus...play hard up at the Bridge, little man. I am so very sorry for your loss boxermomof2. You gave Maximus a wonderful life and a peaceful, dignified end. He knew he was loved.


----------



## boxermom

He was an adorable puppy, but aren't they all?? That pic of him with the treat in his mouth remind me of my soulmate, Sam. When we came home he had to meet us with a toy in his mouth. If he forgot, he went back to his toy basket to get one. I never figured out what it meant unless it was his gift to us.

It's always hard to lose a pet but when it's our heart dog or cat (and we all have one or 2 of those) it's even harder.

I have a funny story about Sabo (not to be disrespectful of Maximus's passing). At the vet, they gave him a small milk bone treat, which he never eats. Dh put it in his pocket and they stopped at the dog park on the way home. Sabo sniffed at the treat in the pocket and when dh gave it to him, Sabo took it over to his girlfriend Penny, and dropped it in front of her; she promptly ate it. I guess it's a dog's version of bringing his sweetheart chocolates!


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom,  My son's rescue is like your Sam. Always greeting my son with a toy. 
Sabo sounds like such a sweetheart! 
How is he doing? 
Did you find something to help with his teeth?


----------



## dorcast

boxermom said:


> He was an adorable puppy, but aren't they all?? That pic of him with the treat in his mouth remind me of my soulmate, Sam. When we came home he had to meet us with a toy in his mouth. If he forgot, he went back to his toy basket to get one. I never figured out what it meant unless it was his gift to us.
> 
> 
> I have a funny story about Sabo (not to be disrespectful of Maximus's passing). At the vet, they gave him a small milk bone treat, which he never eats. Dh put it in his pocket and they stopped at the dog park on the way home. Sabo sniffed at the treat in the pocket and when dh gave it to him, Sabo took it over to his girlfriend Penny, and dropped it in front of her; she promptly ate it. I guess it's a dog's version of bringing his sweetheart chocolates!



Sabo is so sweet!!

Olive has to greet everyone with a toy in her mouth. There is a little panic if there isn't one handy and she runs to get something. She goes through the whole butt shaking, kidney beaning, joyous greeting with this in her mouth, and will keep coming to you with it, but won't let you take it.  Since we're not allowed to take the toy, I've never figured out if it's meant to be a gift, or she's just showing off.


----------



## boxermomof2

I hope this isn't an inappropriate question, but what did you do with your fur baby's collar after they passed away? I bought Maximus a custom Paco collar that he wore for several years, and I do not want to pass it down to Isabella. It won't fit Romeo. 
Shadow box display? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

I just ordered two very expensive collars for Romeo's 3rd birthday coming up April 6. 
I order this superman collar, and a specialty Dogue de Bordeaux from Oli's Collars. I couldn't pass up the specialty collar because it has the French crest on it.


----------



## MKB0925

boxermomof2 said:


> I hope this isn't an inappropriate question, but what did you do with your fur baby's collar after they passed away? I bought Maximus a custom Paco collar that he wore for several years, and I do not want to pass it down to Isabella. It won't fit Romeo.
> Shadow box display? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I just ordered two very expensive collars for Romeo's 3rd birthday coming up April 6.
> I order this superman collar, and a specialty Dogue de Bordeaux from Oli's Collars. I couldn't pass up the specialty collar because it has the French crest on it.



We got our Max' s ashes and put them in a really nice container that has a space for a pic..and his collar  is wrapped around it.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Boxermom,  My son's rescue is like your Sam. Always greeting my son with a toy.
> Sabo sounds like such a sweetheart!
> How is he doing?
> Did you find something to help with his teeth?



so the greeting with toy in mouth isn't so odd. It's interesting to share stories about our furbabies.

Overall Sabo is doing ok for an older boxer. We think he's about 8-9. We haven't found anything really good for his teeth. He hates it but I try to gently brush them at least once a week, but his gums bleed a little. His anxiety has been bad lately and the cost of his previous medicine (clomipramine) was above out budget. We're trying Prozac now and will see if that helps him. I know when he's so anxious (or insecure as Cesar Millan would say from the constant whining) he's not as happy as I'd like him to be.

I've been thinking about Maximus and what a void it must feel like in your house, always expecting to see or hear him. R.I.P. sweet, brave Maximus


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> so the greeting with toy in mouth isn't so odd. It's interesting to share stories about our furbabies.
> 
> Overall Sabo is doing ok for an older boxer. We think he's about 8-9. We haven't found anything really good for his teeth. He hates it but I try to gently brush them at least once a week, but his gums bleed a little. His anxiety has been bad lately and the cost of his previous medicine (clomipramine) was above out budget. We're trying Prozac now and will see if that helps him. I know when he's so anxious (or insecure as Cesar Millan would say from the constant whining) he's not as happy as I'd like him to be.
> 
> I've been thinking about Maximus and what a void it must feel like in your house, always expecting to see or hear him. R.I.P. sweet, brave Maximus




I'm sorry he's not doing so well. Did you try the grape seed gel for his teeth? I started using it on Romeo because I noticed he has tarter build up. It's pretty easy to use. I put it on my fingertip and run it inside each side of his mouth. It's a lot easier than brushing. 

The loss of Maximus has left a huge hole in my heart. There are moments the sadness is overwhelming. Little things make me cry, vacuuming his hair, watching his foot prints in the snow melt, taking down safety gate we put up to keep him from falling down steps. The worst is not having him in our bed. He slept in our bed for almost all his life. I couldn't sleep the first few nights after his passing. 
The other day my son came to visit me and I was sitting talking to him when I heard a noise in the other room. I instinctively jumped up to go help Maximus and realized it wasn't him.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I'm sorry he's not doing so well. Did you try the grape seed gel for his teeth? I started using it on Romeo because I noticed he has tarter build up. It's pretty easy to use. I put it on my fingertip and run it inside each side of his mouth. It's a lot easier than brushing.
> 
> The loss of Maximus has left a huge hole in my heart. There are moments the sadness is overwhelming. Little things make me cry, vacuuming his hair, watching his foot prints in the snow melt, taking down safety gate we put up to keep him from falling down steps. The worst is not having him in our bed. He slept in our bed for almost all his life. I couldn't sleep the first few nights after his passing.
> The other day my son came to visit me and I was sitting talking to him when I heard a noise in the other room. I instinctively jumped up to go help Maximus and realized it wasn't him.



Grape seed oil!  I forgot that you recommended that. I'm putting it on my to-do list today!

I know what you mean about all the triggers that remind you of your loss. That part takes a long time with me. Maximus was truly a special dog.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Grape seed oil!  I forgot that you recommended that. I'm putting it on my to-do list today!



This is what I'm using-

http://www.organicpetboutique.com/product-p/pl10.htm

I squeeze a glob on two fingers, and then pick up one flew, wipe it across to the back tooth, glob another time, pick up the second flew and wipe. 
I'm doing it twice a day until the tarter goes. You don't have to worry about wiping each tooth because the gel mixes with their saliva and coats their mouth. All you need to do is avoid food or water for 30 minutes after each application.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> This is what I'm using-
> 
> http://www.organicpetboutique.com/product-p/pl10.htm
> 
> I squeeze a glob on two fingers, and then pick up one flew, wipe it across to the back tooth, glob another time, pick up the second flew and wipe.
> I'm doing it twice a day until the tarter goes. You don't have to worry about wiping each tooth because the gel mixes with their saliva and coats their mouth. All you need to do is avoid food or water for 30 minutes after each application.



yes please do keep posting pictures and telling us stories about maximus when you feel like it. What a special boy! I lost my previous boxer to cancer and i totally relate to their presence being so interwoven in every minute of being home that it's so odd and saddening to realize that theyre not where/there doing what u expect them to....


----------



## boxermomof2

owen spunkmeyer said:


> yes please do keep posting pictures and telling us stories about maximus when you feel like it. What a special boy! I lost my previous boxer to cancer and i totally relate to their presence being so interwoven in every minute of being home that it's so odd and saddening to realize that theyre not where/there doing what u expect them to....



Cancer is such a horrible disease. I watched it steal my boy's health so quickly. Looking through his photos, my husband and I both realized how quickly he became grey. He had very little grey until the last 6 months. He lost close to 20lbs in that time too. He did not become emaciated, but he was close. My husband and I felt if he reached that point, his organs would begin to shut down.
 I've been messaging a jewelry maker on etsy who is creating a memorial necklace with Mercedes & Maximus. She is engraving their names, birth dates. dates they were born into their spiritual life. along with angel wings, paw prints, and birth stones. I want to keep something close to my heart. It's so hard letting go. 
The etsy designer lost her dog to cancer at 18 months old. 

I was thinking about Maximus' scent. His muzzle always smelled like maple syrup to me! I use to tell him that I could gobble him up like a cookie! He was so kissable! He loved mom to kiss on him and I did...several times a day! I'm lucky that I work from home because I could spend all my time with my furry kids!


----------



## boxermomof2

This is hilarious! 
LOL boxers!!!
http://thebarkpost.com/impatient-dog-honks-car-horn-when-owners-shop-too-long/


----------



## boxermomof2

My shutterfly book came today! I'm very pleased with the quality. Here are a few pages taken with my phone.


----------



## boxermomof2




----------



## boxermomof2




----------



## MKB0925

Absolutely love the book..brought me to tears looking at it...I miss my Max so much but you created a great memory book!


----------



## TeamHutchens

boxermomof2 said:


>




Awwww


----------



## Michele26

*boxermomof2*, Maximus was so loved and he's now not hurting. I don't know if he was your what I call your "heart pet?" The dog that you had such a special bond with it never completely leaves you. I hope one day when we all pass we will see again that special pet who had a profound impact on our lives.

Keep sharing his pictures and telling (us) anecdotes about your very special boy. Know that you gave him all you had to give, and he had a great life.


----------



## dorcast

I love the book!  
I'm glad it gives you something to smile at.


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26, Maximus was my heart pet. 
I'm not sleeping well. I keep waking up thinking I hear Maximus in our living room. I don't know if I'm dreaming it or what. Sometimes I wonder if animal spirits visit us? I know some people believe it. 
After Mercedes died I struggled with the whole Christian upbringing that animals do not have souls until I bought the book, "Cold Noises At The Pearly Gates". It was written by a Christian who points out several passages in the Bible that mention the souls of animals, and animals in heaven. There are several places in the Bible that makes reference to animals in heaven and even Revelation talks about how when Christ comes back the Lion will lay with the lamb. 
Not to get into religious/spiritual debates. I was raised Christian, and wanted to know why we are taught animals do not have souls? Anyway, the book I bought helped me with scripture and the belief that our animals are in heaven. Why would God create something just to destroy it? 

My two sons came over for Sunday dinner, and we all enjoyed looking through Maximus' photo book. It brought back so many loving memories. Maximus was pure love, and brought  much love and laughter into our home. I thank God for the gift of Maximus. I feel blessed that I had what I believe to be one of God's angels on earth.


----------



## boxermomof2

Non boxer related...Dogue de Bordeaux related. I just got home from a canine dentist with Romeo. 
Romeo needed a root canal! Cha Ching! $1500! His canine tooth grew in crooked and the lower tooth was grinding it down and exposed the nerve The dentist said he had the makings of an abscessed tooth.
That would have been too painful, so I glad we caught it early!


----------



## boxermomof2

One drugged dogue.


----------



## boxermom

Poor baby! I had no idea that root canals were even done on dogs.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Poor baby! I had no idea that root canals were even done on dogs.



I didn't either. If we would have noticed the teeth grinding in his first year, they could have put braces on his teeth to move the tooth. He is too old for braces, so the dentist had to amputate part of the tooth (canine tooth), and do a root canal. 
If he didn't amputate the part of the tooth that was grinding the tooth, it would eventually break and possibly cut his tongue.  The dentist called it a controlled break. I'm not sure if they do root canals on back teeth. Canine teeth have large roots, and I think very hard and painful to pull.


----------



## boxermomof2

Also, the dentist said Romeo would most likely whine all night from the pain medication. He said the opiates makes dogs do that, and we could leave him there overnight. The vet offered it to us when we dropped off and picked up, but there was no way I would do that. I couldn't sleep knowing Romeo was in a strange place, and maybe frightened. 
 We were prepared for DH to sleep on couch, and I stay up all night with Romeo (DH has to go to work and I stay home). Romeo didn't make a sound last night! He slept so peacefully. 
He's doing great, and his tooth looks good. He has 3.5 canine teeth now! More important, we know it won't abscess or break to the point of damaging his tongue (that makes me cringe just thinking about it!). 
I know it was pricey, but we felt it was the best way to go. Abstraction would have been more painful and not that much cheaper. I'm not sure if removing the canine would have messed up his other teeth. I didn't ask, we wanted to save the tooth.


----------



## dorcast

Oh Romeo!  He looks so delicious in that picture.

I never heard of doggy root canal.


----------



## boxermomof2

Here is a website explaining why root canal is safer than extraction.
http://www.vetdentists.com/root-canal-vs-extraction-pet-teeth/


----------



## boxermomof2

I've been reading the boxer rescue facebook page everyday. My wish is to someday adopt a senior boxer, but my husband does not want to. He feels the medical cost and the pain of losing a dog is too much. 
I disagree. 
I saw one ten year old boxer someone was trying to rehome, and a three year old, both males. I couldn't have another female in my home because Isabella is a dominant female. Romeo is very laid back. He has had a problem with a few male dogs he's encountered, and I'm not sure what that was all about. He didn't like the way they were looking and Romeo gave this death stare. Whatever they were saying to each other was NOT good!

 What really gets to me, they are trying to rehome because of moving? Why would you rehome a family member because you're moving? If my home was burning down, the first thing I would grab would be my kids, both fur and skin!
It breaks my heart to see senior dogs given up. WTH is wrong with people?! I try not to judge. I know some people have to for financial reasons. 
What's up with people rehoming because of moving?!! 
\


----------



## boxermom

^ I agree completely. I would never move and leave a family member behind--couldn't do it.

We've adopted several senior boxers and never regretted it. It's true you don't have as long with them, but it's the quality of time not the quantity. You may be giving a dog who was abused/neglected the first taste of love and safety he/she has ever known. We had Sam (they didn't know his age but you could tell he was elderly) who no one would adopt because he had had malignant tumors previously. We had him less than 2 years yet I call him my soul mate dog. He was incredible and loved us to pieces. I wouldn't trade one day with him. All those people who passed him up for younger dogs really missed out on a gem. In the neighborhood everyone loved him, even those who were afraid of dogs--we always joked that he had more friends than we did!

Whatever you do, boxermomof2, the dog will be the luckiest dog ever to be in your family


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks for you input, and sweet compliment boxermom! Seniors should not be in shelters, and it's so sad they are passed over because of their age. I would hate to be abandoned in my senior years. I can only imagine how confused and frightened they are. 

I think a senior would be a good fit in our home. I have experience, time, money, and my home is set up to handle accidents that sometimes happens with aging(and youngsters).
I can live with a few less purses and shoes to pay for medical expenses. 

Maximus' senior years were so special, and I feel so blessed to have had that time with him.
 I talked to my sister about my wish, and she told me that I need to give myself more time to grieve Maximus' passing. I agree, but when I'm ready, I will be looking for a grey muzzle boxer.

Oh, and I can work with dogs that do not like crates!  Mercedes never took to the crate, Maximus did, but I never crated him. Isabella and Romeo are fed and sleep in crates for bedtime. 

This old guy, 11 years old can't be crated...surrendered because his family was moving. I would take him in a heartbeat if the shelter was in my area. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27741640/


----------



## boxermom

^Bubba sounds like such a lovable gentleman. It bothers me that they moved and didn't take him and apparently didn't use heartworm prevention! What's wrong with people???  I hope he gets a great home ASAP.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> ^Bubba sounds like such a lovable gentleman. It bothers me that they moved and didn't take him and apparently didn't use heartworm prevention! What's wrong with people???  I hope he gets a great home ASAP.



I'm thankful he's in a foster home and not a shelter. 
I don't understand people like this, and to be honest, I don't want to. I don't know what it takes to dump an old dog. Moving seems to be the common theme with owner surrenders. When I home shop, I look for homes that fit my family's needs. It's really not that hard to do. 
We want to move into a home with less trees because of Romeo's allergies, and I want a swimming pool to exercise their joints! Okay, I'll swim too!

The sad thing is, there is no shortage of senior boxers in rescue. I won't have a problem finding one to adopt. 
I was at a dinner party last night where someone asked me about Maximus. I told them my plans to adopt a senior boxer, and the reaction I got was...ohh, they don't live that long, and you'll have to go through the pain of loss again. 
I think most people feel this way and that is why there are so many that are never adopted. 

I love the boxer breed, but I just don't have the energy for a young boxer. Plus, you just can't beat the sweetness that comes with an older dog. Maximus blossomed into a sweet old man..


----------



## dorcast

That breaks my heart! By the time I had Olive for 10 minutes, nothing would have separated us. I can't fathom that someone can rid of a dog after more than 10 years. Bubba seems so lovable!


----------



## boxermomof2

My memorial necklace arrived today. I chose blue stones for their September birthdays. Their names are engraved on one side, dates on the other.


----------



## boxermom

^That is really nice--what a sweet reminder (as if you'd ever forget them!).


----------



## boxermomof2

Boxermom, yes, so true, they are always in my thoughts. The necklace serves as a good conversation piece. I love it when people ask me about my fur kids! 

Dorcast, your post reminds me of how I really didn't like Maximus in the beginning. He was such a stinker, and the complete opposite of Mercedes. I was a fairly new dog mother, and I expected Maximus to have the same qualities Mercedes had. She was always so eager to please me. Well, Maximus...he was all about doing what he wanted to do! I can still hear my husband laughing at all his naughty antics! 
I, on the other hand, thought...what a brat!  
It's funny how things worked out. Perfect example of how important it is to never give up on them! We grew together and bonded in a way I never expected. 
Now, I kind of like naughty boys!


----------



## boxermomof2

My big panda bear!


----------



## boxermom

^Maximus sounds like our Duffy who was impossible for his first 2 years. We tried everything. At one point I said *it's either me or the dog, we both can't live in this house!*. Then he decided to be an adult and was the best dog ever. We had another 9+ years with him--he was the perfect dog, especially around our 2 young sons with their friends. I'm so glad we stuck it out with him.

I think that's one reason that now that we're older we want the maturity of the senior dogs to adopt. No housetraining; they aren't so wild; and they are exceptionally loyal to their new people. But we have so many stories about Duffy, just as you must have a bunch of hilarious (at least now; not then!) stories about things that handsome Maximus did.


----------



## Dinlay

Here is my little love Emilie


----------



## boxermom

Dinlay said:


> Here is my little love Emilie
> 
> View attachment 2562216
> View attachment 2562217



She's beautiful!!! And she looks so happy! Thanks for posting photos of Emilie.


----------



## Dinlay

boxermom said:


> She's beautiful!!! And she looks so happy! Thanks for posting photos of Emilie.




Thank you !


----------



## boxermomof2

Emilie is beautiful! I love the pics!


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2 said:


> My memorial necklace arrived today. I chose blue stones for their September birthdays. Their names are engraved on one side, dates on the other.



A beautiful remembrance. 

Hope you're healing and feeling better.


----------



## Michele26

Dinlay said:


> Here is my little love Emilie
> 
> View attachment 2562216
> View attachment 2562217



Emilie's a beauty. Love her long tongue too.


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26 said:


> A beautiful remembrance.
> 
> Hope you're healing and feeling better.



Thank you!


I have to post this story here. Duncan, the two legged boxer. 
http://thebarkpost.com/this-two-legged-boxer-can-do-the-unthinkable/

His first trip to the beach with his brother Mane, a Dogue de Bordeaux.(FYI, the shake Mane does in the beginning happens in our home, leaving slobber bits on the TV, furniture, walls...you name it!).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaM-xXgl4Bs#t=69


----------



## dorcast

Dinlay said:


> Here is my little love Emilie



She's beautiful! How old is she?


----------



## Dinlay

dorcast said:


> She's beautiful! How old is she?




She's two and a half  thanks for your sweet comment


----------



## Louboulove

Yay! A Boxer Thread! Just a quick background. My family had a Boxer from before I was born until she had to be put down when I was 6. I wanted a Boxer ever since then but my parents could never afford to have another animal. Finally, I got my Boxer!!!! THIS, is Rufus. He will be 1 on April 26th. He is the baby boy of my friends 2 Boxers. Words cannot express how impatient I was during the pregnancy and waiting for him to get old enough to take home! 

This is Daddy.




This is Mommy.




And this is my boy 




Took this the day I brought him home lol


----------



## boxermom

Louboulove said:


> Yay! A Boxer Thread! Just a quick background. My family had a Boxer from before I was born until she had to be put down when I was 6. I wanted a Boxer ever since then but my parents could never afford to have another animal. Finally, I got my Boxer!!!! THIS, is Rufus. He will be 1 on April 26th. He is the baby boy of my friends 2 Boxers. Words cannot express how impatient I was during the pregnancy and waiting for him to get old enough to take home!
> 
> This is Daddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Mommy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this the day I brought him home lol



Congratulations on having your own boxer baby! There is nothing cuter than a boxer pup. Mom and Dad are very good looking--such different coloring. He's so cute!


----------



## MKB0925

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I have to post this story here. Duncan, the two legged boxer.
> http://thebarkpost.com/this-two-legged-boxer-can-do-the-unthinkable/
> 
> His first trip to the beach with his brother Mane, a Dogue de Bordeaux.(FYI, the shake Mane does in the beginning happens in our home, leaving slobber bits on the TV, furniture, walls...you name it!).
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaM-xXgl4Bs#t=69



What a great video....love the jowels flapping in the wind!


----------



## boxermom

Boxer slobber is incredible. I find it on the walls higher than my head! Just imagine having a Mastiff! I'd need a ladder to reach it for cleaning.

And Duncan can teach us all about not letting anything hold us back from being happy.


----------



## boxermomof2

Louboulove said:


> Yay! A Boxer Thread! Just a quick background. My family had a Boxer from before I was born until she had to be put down when I was 6. I wanted a Boxer ever since then but my parents could never afford to have another animal. Finally, I got my Boxer!!!! THIS, is Rufus. He will be 1 on April 26th. He is the baby boy of my friends 2 Boxers. Words cannot express how impatient I was during the pregnancy and waiting for him to get old enough to take home!
> 
> This is Daddy.
> 
> Took this the day I brought him home lol



Rufus is a handsome boy!


----------



## boxermom

Sabo has a girlfriend at the dog park, a newly rescued girl named Penny. They play together like best pals. They're both neutered so it's fun to see how affectionate they are with each other. She's about 3 and Sabo is about 9. It's so cute that I had to share.


----------



## Michele26

boxermom said:


> Sabo has a girlfriend at the dog park, a newly rescued girl named Penny. They play together like best pals. They're both neutered so it's fun to see how affectionate they are with each other. She's about 3 and Sabo is about 9. It's so cute that I had to share.



Awe...so sweet!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Sabo has a girlfriend at the dog park, a newly rescued girl named Penny. They play together like best pals. They're both neutered so it's fun to see how affectionate they are with each other. She's about 3 and Sabo is about 9. It's so cute that I had to share.



OMG, this is just too adorable! Sabo is so sweet!


----------



## boxermomof2

Tissue alert!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0IqNFsbusc#t=266

I donated to this rescue in Maximus' name.


----------



## boxermom

Arghh! Sabo has an ulcer on the cornea on his right eye. About a year ago he had a bad one on his left eye. We've never had one of our other dogs have trouble with this, so I don't know what's causing it. He's had 2 procedures where the vet makes a *grid* on the cornea and plants healthy cornea tissue on it. He's getting Genteal gel to soothe it and 2 different kinds of eye drops till the eye is healed.

Cross fingers and paws for his eye to heal quickly and not get this again, please!


----------



## MKB0925

boxermom said:


> Arghh! Sabo has an ulcer on the cornea on his right eye. About a year ago he had a bad one on his left eye. We've never had one of our other dogs have trouble with this, so I don't know what's causing it. He's had 2 procedures where the vet makes a *grid* on the cornea and plants healthy cornea tissue on it. He's getting Genteal gel to soothe it and 2 different kinds of eye drops till the eye is healed.
> 
> Cross fingers and paws for his eye to heal quickly and not get this again, please!



Poor Sabo..hope he is on the mend soon!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Arghh! Sabo has an ulcer on the cornea on his right eye. About a year ago he had a bad one on his left eye. We've never had one of our other dogs have trouble with this, so I don't know what's causing it. He's had 2 procedures where the vet makes a *grid* on the cornea and plants healthy cornea tissue on it. He's getting Genteal gel to soothe it and 2 different kinds of eye drops till the eye is healed.
> 
> Cross fingers and paws for his eye to heal quickly and not get this again, please!



Oh poor Sabo. Sending healing thoughts across the Pond. Please give him a gentle hug from me....and  one for you, too. Heal quickly, Sabo!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Arghh! Sabo has an ulcer on the cornea on his right eye. About a year ago he had a bad one on his left eye. We've never had one of our other dogs have trouble with this, so I don't know what's causing it. He's had 2 procedures where the vet makes a *grid* on the cornea and plants healthy cornea tissue on it. He's getting Genteal gel to soothe it and 2 different kinds of eye drops till the eye is healed.
> 
> Cross fingers and paws for his eye to heal quickly and not get this again, please!



Poor Sabo! Sending our love, prayers, and hope he will heal fast! Give him an extra hug & kiss for me!


----------



## boxermom

I can't get the multi-quote to work, but thank you for the good wishes.


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> I can't get the multi-quote to work, but thank you for the good wishes.



How's Sabo doing now, boxermom?


----------



## boxermom

clevercat said:


> How's Sabo doing now, boxermom?



Vet says his eye is better. He has another appointment on Friday. Still getting all the eyedrops and gel. It doesn't seem to be bothering him as much as it did earlier. Thanks for asking.


----------



## dorcast

boxermom said:


> Vet says his eye is better. He has another appointment on Friday. Still getting all the eyedrops and gel. It doesn't seem to be bothering him as much as it did earlier. Thanks for asking.



 I'm glad Sabo is doing better. I"m sorry I missed the first round of healing thoughts, 
joining in now!


----------



## clevercat

boxermom said:


> Vet says his eye is better. He has another appointment on Friday. Still getting all the eyedrops and gel. It doesn't seem to be bothering him as much as it did earlier. Thanks for asking.



So pleased he is improving!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Vet says his eye is better. He has another appointment on Friday. Still getting all the eyedrops and gel. It doesn't seem to be bothering him as much as it did earlier. Thanks for asking.



That is wonderful!


----------



## Michele26

boxermom said:


> Vet says his eye is better. He has another appointment on Friday. Still getting all the eyedrops and gel. It doesn't seem to be bothering him as much as it did earlier. Thanks for asking.



Happy that Sabo's feeling better and isn't in discomfort. Hope you're are doing good too.


----------



## boxermomof2

My son sent this link to me the other day. It's a video of a boxer reacting to a slice of lime. OMG, this is hilarious!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JXtGhtnkBo


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> My son sent this link to me the other day. It's a video of a boxer reacting to a slice of lime. OMG, this is hilarious!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JXtGhtnkBo



That's hilarious! I'll bet the smell is part of the pup's reaction. I hope they didn't let him lick or eat any of it, because citrus is toxic to dogs.


----------



## BoxerLuv

So happy to have discovered this thread!   My sweet boxer girl, Gracie, is 11.5 years old.  Here she is on the right.  On the left is our most recent foster dog, Hercules.  That poor boy weighed just 35 pounds when I got him (just before Christmas).  He weighed 65 pounds when he was adopted in March.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> That's hilarious! I'll bet the smell is part of the pup's reaction. I hope they didn't let him lick or eat any of it, because citrus is toxic to dogs.



I never knew this. I'm puzzled, because I know someone who fed orange slices to their boxer all the time. I looked it up, and it is on ASPCA's list, and on pet med and all it says at that it can cause vomiting from the high acidity (which doesn't make sense because a meat diet is acidic). I also found this from a holistic vet-
http://ottawavalleydogwhisperer.blogspot.com/2013/01/fresh-lemon-good-for-dogs-many-health.html

I happen to agree with what this holistic vets says about the ASPCA's list of foods. According to the ASPCA, we should not feed our dogs raw meat, eggs, garlic, and bones...and I raised all my dogs on those foods!

I'll have to ask my vet, because I know the ASPCA has a list of "do not feed"  to dogs, and they list foods that I feed all the time -per my holistic vet's approval. My vet is a certified canine nutritionist, and sadly most vets have limited education in nutrition.
Some foods on the list are there because a 5 lb dog ate huge amounts and died. Garlic is one that is okay for large dogs, but not for small dogs. Grapes, that's another food that a small dog died from over consumption. 

I don't have to worry about it because I don't feed citrus, I feed occasional banana and apples.


OMG, I looked at the horrible comments people were leaving the lady who posted the video! That dog looks far from abused!! Too many dogs should be so abused....taking a trip to the beach with mom.


----------



## boxermomof2

BoxerLuv said:


> So happy to have discovered this thread!   My sweet boxer girl, Gracie, is 11.5 years old.  Here she is on the right.  On the left is our most recent foster dog, Hercules.  That poor boy weighed just 35 pounds when I got him (just before Christmas).  He weighed 65 pounds when he was adopted in March.



Precious!!! They are both so beautiful! Gracie with her grey muzzle.


----------



## boxermom

BoxerLuv said:


> So happy to have discovered this thread!   My sweet boxer girl, Gracie, is 11.5 years old.  Here she is on the right.  On the left is our most recent foster dog, Hercules.  That poor boy weighed just 35 pounds when I got him (just before Christmas).  He weighed 65 pounds when he was adopted in March.



What a gorgeous pair of Boxers you have! I love the seniors--we've been adopting senior boxers from rescue groups for nearly 20 years now. Sometimes the time left isn't long but the quality of time is beautiful along with our memories.

 Everyone wants a puppy, but the adults and seniors get passed over; also if they have any health problems. Those are the ones we take.

Bless your heart for giving Hercules his forever home.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I never knew this. I'm puzzled, because I know someone who fed orange slices to their boxer all the time. I looked it up, and it is on ASPCA's list, and on pet med and all it says at that it can cause vomiting from the high acidity (which doesn't make sense because a meat diet is acidic). I also found this from a holistic vet-
> http://ottawavalleydogwhisperer.blogspot.com/2013/01/fresh-lemon-good-for-dogs-many-health.html
> 
> I happen to agree with what this holistic vets says about the ASPCA's list of foods. According to the ASPCA, we should not feed our dogs raw meat, eggs, garlic, and bones...and I raised all my dogs on those foods!
> 
> I'll have to ask my vet, because I know the ASPCA has a list of "do not feed"  to dogs, and they list foods that I feed all the time -per my holistic vet's approval. My vet is a certified canine nutritionist, and sadly most vets have limited education in nutrition.
> Some foods on the list are there because a 5 lb dog ate huge amounts and died. Garlic is one that is okay for large dogs, but not for small dogs. Grapes, that's another food that a small dog died from over consumption.
> 
> I don't have to worry about it because I don't feed citrus, I feed occasional banana and apples.
> 
> 
> OMG, I looked at the horrible comments people were leaving the lady who posted the video! That dog looks far from abused!! Too many dogs should be so abused....taking a trip to the beach with mom.



I didn't see the negative replies but I don't understand that at all. The dog was having a ball at the beach. Nothing wrong with that.

Maybe the size of the dog determines how toxic something is. I didn't know citrus was considered toxic till recently, so there must be a difference of opinion on that. I knew about onions, chocolate, grapes, etc.  One of our dogs ate a big piece of white chocolate (I was going to bake with it!). I called a canine poison hotline and they said with the size of the dog and the fact that it was white chocolate, he might be a little sick but there was no danger. He was 80 pounds and wasn't sick at all. Couldn't believe how fast he gobbled that down. Our other dogs have never begged or wanted chocolate, so I left it on the counter for a few minutes and he grabbed it.


----------



## BoxerLuv

boxermomof2 said:


> Precious!!! They are both so beautiful! Gracie with her grey muzzle.





Thank you!


----------



## BoxerLuv

boxermom said:


> What a gorgeous pair of Boxers you have! I love the seniors--we've been adopting senior boxers from rescue groups for nearly 20 years now. Sometimes the time left isn't long but the quality of time is beautiful along with our memories.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone wants a puppy, but the adults and seniors get passed over; also if they have any health problems. Those are the ones we take.
> 
> 
> 
> Bless your heart for giving Hercules his forever home.




Hi boxermom!!  

Hercules was our foster pup for one of the NC/SC boxer rescues.  He is living the good life at the beach with a sweet couple and some fur siblings.

I think I might actually know who you are (since your location is NC and Sabo is a pretty unique name). I helped with the CBR website several years ago and remember donations being made by Sabo and his mom.  I think that must be you!!  If so, thank you!!  

I have enjoyed fostering so much.  All of our foster dogs have been great.  But, the seniors are always so special to me.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I didn't see the negative replies but I don't understand that at all. The dog was having a ball at the beach. Nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Maybe the size of the dog determines how toxic something is. I didn't know citrus was considered toxic till recently, so there must be a difference of opinion on that. I knew about onions, chocolate, grapes, etc.  One of our dogs ate a big piece of white chocolate (I was going to bake with it!). I called a canine poison hotline and they said with the size of the dog and the fact that it was white chocolate, he might be a little sick but there was no danger. He was 80 pounds and wasn't sick at all. Couldn't believe how fast he gobbled that down. Our other dogs have never begged or wanted chocolate, so I left it on the counter for a few minutes and he grabbed it.



Youtube has the most hateful posters in the world! It amazes me to read some of the hateful comments. That boxer looks well cared for.

Yes, I know there is a difference of opinion on garlic too, but now I see "holistic" blends of dog food with garlic in the ingredients; and more vets are accepting raw food as a healthy diet.  

Speaking of chocolate, reminds me of Maximus' naughty teen stage.:giggles: He was a pro at counter surfing when I wasn't looking. One day I set a box of unopened chocolate covered oreo cookies on the counter, and came back to find the box opened and empty on the floor.  I didn't know if Maximus ate them all, or if Mercedes joined in on the cookie fest. I called our vet immediately, and they told me that I needed to induce vomiting for BOTH dogs.  I administered hydrogen peroxide until it produced vomiting. They both vomited what seemed like gallons of fluid mixed with food. Poor Mercedes did not have one chocolate cookie in her tummy, it was all Maximus!!!


----------



## dorcast

BoxerLuv said:


> So happy to have discovered this thread!   My sweet boxer girl, Gracie, is 11.5 years old.  Here she is on the right.  On the left is our most recent foster dog, Hercules.  That poor boy weighed just 35 pounds when I got him (just before Christmas).  He weighed 65 pounds when he was adopted in March.




That picture made me melt!  They are so sweet together.   Good for you for taking such good care of Hercules.


----------



## boxermom

BoxerLuv said:


> Hi boxermom!!
> 
> Hercules was our foster pup for one of the NC/SC boxer rescues.  He is living the good life at the beach with a sweet couple and some fur siblings.
> 
> I think I might actually know who you are (since your location is NC and Sabo is a pretty unique name). I helped with the CBR website several years ago and remember donations being made by Sabo and his mom.  I think that must be you!!  If so, thank you!!
> 
> I have enjoyed fostering so much.  All of our foster dogs have been great.  But, the seniors are always so special to me.



Yes, that is me. Thank you so much for helping out with CBR. Who knew Sabo would still be going strong? We adopted him in early 2007 so he must be close to 9 by now. Some gray on his muzzle but he keeps up with the younger ones at the dog park.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Youtube has the most hateful posters in the world! It amazes me to read some of the hateful comments. That boxer looks well cared for.
> 
> Yes, I know there is a difference of opinion on garlic too, but now I see "holistic" blends of dog food with garlic in the ingredients; and more vets are accepting raw food as a healthy diet.
> 
> Speaking of chocolate, reminds me of Maximus' naughty teen stage.:giggles: He was a pro at counter surfing when I wasn't looking. One day I set a box of unopened chocolate covered oreo cookies on the counter, and came back to find the box opened and empty on the floor.  I didn't know if Maximus ate them all, or if Mercedes joined in on the cookie fest. I called our vet immediately, and they told me that I needed to induce vomiting for BOTH dogs.  I administered hydrogen peroxide until it produced vomiting. They both vomited what seemed like gallons of fluid mixed with food. Poor Mercedes did not have one chocolate cookie in her tummy, it was all Maximus!!!



Oh my gosh, Mercedes had to go through that and it was all Maximus!!! Sorry to laugh but it's kind of funny. Not to you or the dogs, I'm sure. Maybe the Oreos were Maximus's secret for his studly looks for his entire life! I've never seen a more handsome boxer than your dog.


----------



## PewPew

BoxerLuv said:


> So happy to have discovered this thread!   My sweet boxer girl, Gracie, is 11.5 years old.  Here she is on the right.  On the left is our most recent foster dog, Hercules.  That poor boy weighed just 35 pounds when I got him (just before Christmas).  He weighed 65 pounds when he was adopted in March.



 those faces!


----------



## BoxerLuv

dorcast said:


> That picture made me melt!  They are so sweet together.   Good for you for taking such good care of Hercules.


Thank you!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Oh my gosh, Mercedes had to go through that and it was all Maximus!!! Sorry to laugh but it's kind of funny. Not to you or the dogs, I'm sure. Maybe the Oreos were Maximus's secret for his studly looks for his entire life! I've never seen a more handsome boxer than your dog.



It's one of those stories that is not funny when it's happening, but make you laugh for many years after. He was such a stinker in his youth!!! 
I should mention for the sake of the anyone who may be reading this...I caught the missing cookies right after the box was eaten, and that is why the vet asked me to induce vomiting at home before he/she began to digest them. Also, in the case of baker's chocolate, you have to take your dog to the emergency room.
 I never keep bakers chocolate in the house because it so toxic and I'm so paranoid. The chocolate in oreos is not as strong, but since they were chocolate covered and it was an entire box, our vet felt we needed to bring them back up.


----------



## boxermomof2

Here's my son holding our little angel and our little stinker. Can you see the mischief in his face?!  See the fringes on my curtains?  Maximus would not leave those alone! The tassel temptation was too much for him to resist. :devil:
Every morning Maximus and Mercedes would mouth wrestle on the couch after breakfast. I was walking back and forth through the room, putting away laundry while they were playing. One of the passes through the room I noticed they stopped playing, sitting quietly on separate couches. I thought...what the heck? I looked around and saw my curtains pulled off the windows. Mercedes wanted nothing to do with Maximus, and how I knew Maximus pulled them down?...He had a tassel stuck in his jowl!  He was sitting there trying his best to look innocent, as if to say, "I really don't know who did that mom!"


----------



## BoxerLuv

boxermom said:


> Yes, that is me. Thank you so much for helping out with CBR. Who knew Sabo would still be going strong? We adopted him in early 2007 so he must be close to 9 by now. Some gray on his muzzle but he keeps up with the younger ones at the dog park.



Oh, yay, I'm glad it's you and I'm so happy to hear that Sabo is doing well!  I love that he is still playful!  Gracie really isn't very playful anymore but that's ok - we enjoy our car rides and snuggling on the couch.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Here's my son holding our little angel and our little stinker. Can you see the mischief in his face?!  See the fringes on my curtains?  Maximus would not leave those alone! The tassel temptation was too much for him to resist. :devil:
> Every morning Maximus and Mercedes would mouth wrestle on the couch after breakfast. I was walking back and forth through the room, putting away laundry while they were playing. One of the passes through the room I noticed they stopped playing, sitting quietly on separate couches. I thought...what the heck? I looked around and saw my curtains pulled off the windows. Mercedes wanted nothing to do with Maximus, and how I knew Maximus pulled them down?...He had a tassel stuck in his jowl!  He was sitting there trying his best to look innocent, as if to say, "I really don't know who did that mom!"



Boxers always find something to get into. What a cute pic!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Hi all - thx for all your updates. Your furbabies are the cutest. Sorry cant participate more. Busy between work and school. Here is a recent pic of owen.


----------



## boxermom

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Hi all - thx for all your updates. Your furbabies are the cutest. Sorry cant participate more. Busy between work and school. Here is a recent pic of owen.



Haha--that's such a funny pick of Owen! He's getting the very last bit of food out of that can.


----------



## boxermomof2

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Hi all - thx for all your updates. Your furbabies are the cutest. Sorry cant participate more. Busy between work and school. Here is a recent pic of owen.



LOL  Owen having some Ben and Jerry's-Yummy! I could bury my face in the jar too!


----------



## boxermom

boxermom said:


> Haha--that's such a funny pick of Owen! He's getting the very last bit of food out of that can.



Oops! I thought it was a can, but it's a container of ice cream! Owen just wants to finish his dessert


----------



## BoxerLuv

boxermomof2 said:


> Here's my son holding our little angel and our little stinker. Can you see the mischief in his face?!  See the fringes on my curtains?  Maximus would not leave those alone! The tassel temptation was too much for him to resist. :devil:
> Every morning Maximus and Mercedes would mouth wrestle on the couch after breakfast. I was walking back and forth through the room, putting away laundry while they were playing. One of the passes through the room I noticed they stopped playing, sitting quietly on separate couches. I thought...what the heck? I looked around and saw my curtains pulled off the windows. Mercedes wanted nothing to do with Maximus, and how I knew Maximus pulled them down?...He had a tassel stuck in his jowl!  He was sitting there trying his best to look innocent, as if to say, "I really don't know who did that mom!"




They can get into/cause so much trouble. But, it's impossible to get upset with them because they are always so cute....even when they misbehave !  This is a great picture!!


----------



## BoxerLuv

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Hi all - thx for all your updates. Your furbabies are the cutest. Sorry cant participate more. Busy between work and school. Here is a recent pic of owen.




He is adorable!


----------



## boxermomof2

I was hoping to get some insight about lymphoma and chemo. Romeo was diagnosed with lymphoma yesterday. I took him to see an oncologist for a stomach exam, after my vet  took an x-ray and saw that his liver and spleen were slightly enlarged. They diagnosed him, however; the cytology is not back. She wants to start him on chemo today even before the lab comes back to tell us why type. 
Romeo just turned 3 this past April, what are we looking at?  I don't know what to expect. Are there different types of lymphoma and do they stage it with the cytology? 
I'm very upset right now.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

So sorry to hear about the news. Romeo is lucky to have a caring mom. Im sorry i cant help on the types and staging part. Im sure your vet will be able to answer all that. Our previous boxer cookiemonster passed from lymphoma about a year after diagnosis. We had done two separate rounds of chemo. The first rounds put her into remission and gave us a great 9 months.  The second round wasnt as successful. From what i remember the vet said that the chemo dogs get is less agressive since ure just looking at quality of life amd some extensiom of life, not necessarily a "cure" like w.humans. they dont really experience side effects like the hair or appetite loss. Cookies fur didnt thin until the very end.


----------



## MKB0925

boxermomof2 said:


> I was hoping to get some insight about lymphoma and chemo. Romeo was diagnosed with lymphoma yesterday. I took him to see an oncologist for a stomach exam, after my vet took an x-ray and saw that his liver and spleen were slightly enlarged. They diagnosed him, however; the cytology is not back. She wants to start him on chemo today even before the lab comes back to tell us why type.
> Romeo just turned 3 this past April, what are we looking at? I don't know what to expect. Are there different types of lymphoma and do they stage it with the cytology?
> I'm very upset right now.


 
I am so sorry boxermom...I do not know much about lymphoma. Our boxer had Mast Cell tumors..

I will keep Romeo in my prayers..


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I was hoping to get some insight about lymphoma and chemo. Romeo was diagnosed with lymphoma yesterday. I took him to see an oncologist for a stomach exam, after my vet  took an x-ray and saw that his liver and spleen were slightly enlarged. They diagnosed him, however; the cytology is not back. She wants to start him on chemo today even before the lab comes back to tell us why type.
> Romeo just turned 3 this past April, what are we looking at?  I don't know what to expect. Are there different types of lymphoma and do they stage it with the cytology?
> I'm very upset right now.



Our Heidi had lymphoma back in 1996. Hopefully treatment has improved since then. Back then we did chemo weekly at the vet's office (he followed the protocol from U. of Wisconsin vet school) and the prognosis was up to a a year or more. We thought it was worth the effort if she tolerated it. She did pretty well and her quality of life was good. She went into remission, but 8 or 9 months later the cancer came back. We were told the prognosis with chemo wouldn't be longer than 3-4 months. We elected to let her live her life without any more chemo and she made it another 6 weeks.

We never heard about a type or stage. We trusted our vet and made decisions together with him. I feel like I could've known more but I still think we did the best we could for Heidi. 

Hugs and prayers for Romeo. Keep us updated.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks everyone.
 We took Romeo to the oncologist yesterday to discuss the cytology results and begin chemo, however; the cyctology came back inconclusive.  The doctors are scratching their head. With cancer, they will see an abundance of one type of cell and the lab did not see this. They wouldn't say it's not cancer, but they could not confirm that it was. The ultrasound revealed an unusual pattern in his liver and spleen, so that is why they diagnosed lymphoma. 
The oncologist suspects a cancer that has to do with his bone marrow. She named the cancer, but I can't remember what she said, but it wasn't osteosarcoma. 
They drew blood for a different analysis, and this test will tell us if his body has cancer or inflammation.
If the blood work comes back confirming cancer, they will have to do a bone marrow aspirate to determine if he has lymphoma or this other cancer. They wanted to do the bone marrow test yesterday, but my husband refused. He didn't want Romeo to have to go through that if the first test comes back this is not cancer. 

Boxermom, from everything I've read it seems one year of life with chemo is the best we can hope for. I'll take another year because without it, we are looking at months. I never expected this to happen to my youngest dog. 
I'm praying they got it wrong, and this is something that can be cured through medication or surgery.  
My husband reminds me to hold on to hope because Romeo may surprise us like Maximus did. Maximus stayed with us three longer years when we thought we would lose him.
This is so hard!


----------



## dorcast

I'm so sorry you are going through this, especially this year.  Hopefully this test will bring better news. 

If it does turn out to be Lymphoma, I will connect you with a friend of mine who's dog was diagnosed over a year ago, and is doing well. She is an amazing researcher, and has a ton of good information and resources.

Sending hugs.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> I'm so sorry you are going through this, especially this year.  Hopefully this test will bring better news.
> 
> If it does turn out to be Lymphoma, I will connect you with a friend of mine who's dog was diagnosed over a year ago, and is doing well. She is an amazing researcher, and has a ton of good information and resources.
> 
> Sending hugs.



Thank you! I would really appreciate the help. I've already started him on a anti-cancer diet. I increased essential fatty acids and removed all carbohydrates. His appetite has been really big (Maximus went through this too), and I'm taking advantage of that and feeding him 3 times a day. 


I remember the cancer the oncologist suspects...it's Multiple Myeloma. She said it's an easier cancer to manage because chemo is given orally at home. She said dogs generally respond well to treatment, and chemo could buy us a year, up to two. 
http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/cancer/c_dg_multiple_myeloma


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you! I would really appreciate the help. I've already started him on a anti-cancer diet. I increased essential fatty acids and removed all carbohydrates. His appetite has been really big (Maximus went through this too), and I'm taking advantage of that and feeding him 3 times a day.
> 
> 
> I remember the cancer the oncologist suspects...it's Multiple Myeloma. She said it's an easier cancer to manage because chemo is given orally at home. She said dogs generally respond well to treatment, and chemo could buy us a year, up to two.
> http://www.petmd.com/dog/conditions/cancer/c_dg_multiple_myeloma



Oh good. I remember that you feed raw or cook, and know that my friend did a lot of research on diet and supplements. Cancer can thrive on the energy from carbs, and removing them and adding protein, as you did, and can be a help.


----------



## Michele26

*boxermomof2*, when our cat received chemo for nine months the oncologist recommended Omega-3 Fish Oils. I know it did help his appetite. Sending big hugs to you. 

http://www.nordicnaturals.com/petRet/


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26 said:


> *boxermomof2*, when our cat received chemo for nine months the oncologist recommended Omega-3 Fish Oils. I know it did help his appetite. Sending big hugs to you.
> 
> http://www.nordicnaturals.com/petRet/



Thank you!


----------



## boxermom

We're all here supporting you and Romeo! Praying for the best, boxermomof2!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> We took Romeo to the oncologist yesterday to discuss the cytology results and begin chemo, however; the cyctology came back inconclusive.  The doctors are scratching their head. With cancer, they will see an abundance of one type of cell and the lab did not see this. They wouldn't say it's not cancer, but they could not confirm that it was. The ultrasound revealed an unusual pattern in his liver and spleen, so that is why they diagnosed lymphoma.
> The oncologist suspects a cancer that has to do with his bone marrow. She named the cancer, but I can't remember what she said, but it wasn't osteosarcoma.
> They drew blood for a different analysis, and this test will tell us if his body has cancer or inflammation.
> If the blood work comes back confirming cancer, they will have to do a bone marrow aspirate to determine if he has lymphoma or this other cancer. They wanted to do the bone marrow test yesterday, but my husband refused. He didn't want Romeo to have to go through that if the first test comes back this is not cancer.
> 
> Boxermom, from everything I've read it seems one year of life with chemo is the best we can hope for. I'll take another year because without it, we are looking at months. I never expected this to happen to my youngest dog.
> I'm praying they got it wrong, and this is something that can be cured through medication or surgery.
> My husband reminds me to hold on to hope because Romeo may surprise us like Maximus did. Maximus stayed with us three longer years when we thought we would lose him.
> This is so hard!



Do you know any more? How is Romeo feeling? Is he having symptoms?


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Do you know any more? How is Romeo feeling? Is he having symptoms?



We are waiting for the blood test to come back. 
The only real symptom is restless nights, waking up panting several times. We have tried everything to make him comfortable.
 I talked with his primary vet yesterday and we decided to give previcox (NSAID) to see if we can keep him comfortable until we know what to do next.. He was a little restless, but much better compared to the past few weeks. He didn't wake up panting, he was up moving his bedding around. 
We are in a holding pattern until we know what we're dealing with. Our primary vet is holistic, and she told me yesterday that if he does have cancer, she will put him on a specific supplement regimen to work along with the chemo. She uses traditional and Chinese medicine.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Oh romeo. You have any recent pics of him? Would love to see his mug. Owen sends his well wishes.


----------



## boxermomof2

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Oh romeo. You have any recent pics of him? Would love to see his mug. Owen sends his well wishes.



OMG, he is so cuddly!!! 


I took this photo this morning. He had a string of drool hanging for 15 minutes. It's hilarious to see how long the string of drool hangs.


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2 said:


> OMG, he is so cuddly!!!
> 
> 
> I took this photo this morning. He had a string of drool hanging for 15 minutes. It's hilarious to see how long the string of drool hangs.



He looks like he's waiting for his food.


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26 said:


> He looks like he's waiting for his food.



LOL He drools like that for no reason! We are use to it now.
The other day DH and I  took him for a walk, a neighbor stopped to ask us about him. The lady was gesturing to keep him away, and my husband told her not to worry, he doesn't bite....She said, "I just don't want drool on me!"


----------



## boxermomof2

Napping. You can see they shaved his armpits for the EKG and echo cardiogram


----------



## boxermom

I just love his face! Praying for good news for Romeo.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I just love his face! Praying for good news for Romeo.



Thank you!

Thank you all for the prayers!!! They worked!!!

The blood work came back, the cells they are seeing are inflammation, NOT cancer! The blood test ruled out cancer!!  
Oh my, what a scare! They had everyone, including our vet, believing he had cancer. We took him in Friday because they wanted to begin chemo right away.

 They want to test him for tick born infection now. My husband may want to take him to a different specialist. We may make the two hour drive to a University Veterinary teaching hospital.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you all for the prayers!!! They worked!!!
> 
> The blood work came back, the cells they are seeing are inflammation, NOT cancer! The blood test ruled out cancer!!
> Oh my, what a scare! They had everyone, including our vet, believing he had cancer. We took him in Friday because they wanted to begin chemo right away.
> 
> They want to test him for tick born infection now. My husband may want to take him to a different specialist. We may make the two hour drive to a University Veterinary teaching hospital.



Thank goodness for answered prayers!  Yay, Romeo, you brave, handsome boy, you!

Boxermomof2, we've driven 3 hrs. to Raleigh to see the specialists at NC State Vet School Companion Animal Clinic to get real answers on what was causing Sabo's neurological problems and along with our new vet, we all developed a plan for handling them when they reoccurred. It wasn't cheap, but the uncertainty we were living with along with Sabo's pain helped us make those appointments worthwhile.  I wish you all the best whatever you and your dh decide. I know you love your dogs with every fiber of your being.


----------



## Michele26

*Boxermomof2, *so happy to hear Romeo doesn't have cancer. Smother him with kisses from all of us!


----------



## dorcast

Yay!  I'm so happy to see this bumped up for good news. You must be so incredibly relieved. 
Give that boy extra kisses please


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks again everyone!

I'm so relieved. My husband is very upset with this vet specialty group. We will not go back to them. They were so sure he had cancer. 
I worked with a boxer breeder doing home visits for boxer rescue several years ago, and she told me to cautious of vets who jump to a cancer diagnosis right away. She said some vets just go right to it before they have all the facts. She was a show breeder for many many years and has been through it all. It was good advice, and  I need to remember this when dealing with mastiffs too, because cancer is one of their diseases.

I'm so glad my husband took off work to go with me on the second visit or I would have agreed to the bone marrow aspirate. My husband flat out said no, not when a blood test will tell us if he has cancer. The vet was taken back by my husband refusing that test.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> I'm so relieved. My husband is very upset with this vet specialty group. We will not go back to them. They were so sure he had cancer.
> I worked with a boxer breeder doing home visits for boxer rescue several years ago, and she told me to cautious of vets who jump to a cancer diagnosis right away. She said some vets just go right to it before they have all the facts. She was a show breeder for many many years and has been through it all. It was good advice, and  I need to remember this when dealing with mastiffs too, because cancer is one of their diseases.
> 
> I'm so glad my husband took off work to go with me on the second visit or I would have agreed to the bone marrow aspirate. My husband flat out said no, not when a blood test will tell us if he has cancer. The vet was taken back by my husband refusing that test.



Since boxers do have a high rate of cancer I guess it's easy for vets to assume. But no one wants to put their dog through that if it's not the correct diagnosis. I'm so glad for Romeo's sake that you and your dh have been cautious and thorough about his health. Lucky boy to have such loving and careful parents


----------



## MKB0925

So happy to hear about Romeo!


----------



## MKB0925

Here is a pic of our new boy, Andre. He is 4 years old and adopted him through a local rescue.  He is so sweet..so far so good he and my Boston Terrier are getting along well!


----------



## Michele26

MKB0925 said:


> Here is a pic of our new boy, Andre. He is 4 years old and adopted him through a local rescue.  He is so sweet..so far so good he and my Boston Terrier are getting along well!



Awe! He looks so lovable!


----------



## boxermom

MKB0925 said:


> Here is a pic of our new boy, Andre. He is 4 years old and adopted him through a local rescue.  He is so sweet..so far so good he and my Boston Terrier are getting along well!



Andre is one handsome dude! I love Bostons too. I'm a sucker for the smooshy faces. Thanks for posting his photo. He's a lucky boy.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> Thanks again everyone!
> 
> I'm so relieved. My husband is very upset with this vet specialty group. We will not go back to them. They were so sure he had cancer.
> I worked with a boxer breeder doing home visits for boxer rescue several years ago, and she told me to cautious of vets who jump to a cancer diagnosis right away. She said some vets just go right to it before they have all the facts. She was a show breeder for many many years and has been through it all. It was good advice, and  I need to remember this when dealing with mastiffs too, because cancer is one of their diseases.
> 
> I'm so glad my husband took off work to go with me on the second visit or I would have agreed to the bone marrow aspirate. My husband flat out said no, not when a blood test will tell us if he has cancer. The vet was taken back by my husband refusing that test.



oh my goodness. so glad to hear it's not cancer!! hope you all get at the bottom of the symptoms soon.
what a sweet face.



MKB0925 said:


> Here is a pic of our new boy, Andre. He is 4 years old and adopted him through a local rescue.  He is so sweet..so far so good he and my Boston Terrier are getting along well!



aww! yay about getting along with your boston. do you have any pictures of them together? thanks for choosing rescue!


----------



## boxermom

Just a silly story about Sabo to share. He goes to the dog park every day at certain times so he's sort of adopted the pack of dogs that are there and he considers them his responsibility. If a new dog comes in and plays too roughly with one of *his dogs*, Sabo breaks it up.

Yesterday it was so hot and he dug a big hole before we saw him doing it (they all try and the humans try to stop them) and then he let a female dog lie in it because it was cooler than the surface pine straw and sand. So he dug a hole for her to cool off. The interaction of the different dogs is amazing to watch.


----------



## dorcast

boxermom said:


> Yesterday it was so hot and he dug a big hole before we saw him doing it (they all try and the humans try to stop them) and then he let a female dog lie in it because it was cooler than the surface pine straw and sand. So he dug a hole for her to cool off. The interaction of the different dogs is amazing to watch.



What a sweet guy!   Olive would love him, she loves the big boys. (unfortunately, she hates the big girls just as intensely)


----------



## Voodoo

Hi everyone! I haven't been a regular on tPF for a while but this is the thread I always visit every time I am here.

Many of you were here long ago when we rescued Duke. I'm sad to report that we lost him to cancer in May. We still have not been able to talk ourselves into rescuing another Boxer yet but your updates and photos make me so very happy. 

Love to all.  Here's a pic of our baby for those who never saw me post about him (and he's been my profile pic for a long, long time.)


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been a regular on tPF for a while but this is the thread I always visit every time I am here.
> 
> Many of you were here long ago when we rescued Duke. I'm sad to report that we lost him to cancer in May. We still have not been able to talk ourselves into rescuing another Boxer yet but your updates and photos make me so very happy.
> 
> Love to all.  Here's a pic of our baby for those who never saw me post about him (and he's been my profile pic for a long, long time.)



Hi Voodoo!!! I'm so sorry to hear about Duke. We all kind of take part-ownership of each other's boxers here and I grieve their loss. I'm sure your house seems very empty without him.

It's hard to see Sabo getting grayer and more arthritic. He met a 6 month old Boxer pup today at the dog park. They got along fine and the pup seemed to copy whatever he saw Sabo doing. Very cute.

Thanks for stopping in, but I'm sorry for the reason. Hugs and love to you all.


----------



## dorcast

Voodoo said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been a regular on tPF for a while but this is the thread I always visit every time I am here.
> 
> Many of you were here long ago when we rescued Duke. I'm sad to report that we lost him to cancer in May. We still have not been able to talk ourselves into rescuing another Boxer yet but your updates and photos make me so very happy.
> 
> Love to all.  Here's a pic of our baby for those who never saw me post about him (and he's been my profile pic for a long, long time.)



I'm so sorry about Duke. It's a heartbreaking loss.
I always loved your profile pic! Sorry to see you back with sad news.


----------



## Voodoo

Boxermom & dorcast........... thank you for your sweet words. We miss him very much. We still have his crate w/ his blankie & chewbone set up. We can't bring ourselves to remove any of it. Eventually we will rescue another boxer but we're just not ready.

Boxermom...please give beautiful Sabo a great big smooch on top of the head for me!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Just a silly story about Sabo to share. He goes to the dog park every day at certain times so he's sort of adopted the pack of dogs that are there and he considers them his responsibility. If a new dog comes in and plays too roughly with one of *his dogs*, Sabo breaks it up.
> 
> Yesterday it was so hot and he dug a big hole before we saw him doing it (they all try and the humans try to stop them) and then he let a female dog lie in it because it was cooler than the surface pine straw and sand. So he dug a hole for her to cool off. The interaction of the different dogs is amazing to watch.



Sabo is a kind soul. I love reading about him! I wish I could give him a big hug and kiss in person!


----------



## boxermomof2

Voodoo said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been a regular on tPF for a while but this is the thread I always visit every time I am here.
> 
> Many of you were here long ago when we rescued Duke. I'm sad to report that we lost him to cancer in May. We still have not been able to talk ourselves into rescuing another Boxer yet but your updates and photos make me so very happy.
> 
> Love to all.  Here's a pic of our baby for those who never saw me post about him (and he's been my profile pic for a long, long time.)



I remember Duke. This is heartbreaking news, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MKB0925

I am so sorry for your loss of Duke..


----------



## Michele26

Voodoo said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been a regular on tPF for a while but this is the thread I always visit every time I am here.
> 
> Many of you were here long ago when we rescued Duke. I'm sad to report that we lost him to cancer in May. We still have not been able to talk ourselves into rescuing another Boxer yet but your updates and photos make me so very happy.
> 
> Love to all.  Here's a pic of our baby for those who never saw me post about him (and he's been my profile pic for a long, long time.)



Voo, I know it must have been heartbreaking for you and especially your  DD to lose Duke. When the time is right you'll open your heart again and  rescue another. Duke was very lucky that you and your family rescued him and  gave him such a wonderful life.


----------



## boxermomof2

I wanted to give everyone an update on Romeo. After 3 trips to the Veterinary University teaching hospital, and multiple tests done by the University and some performed by Colorado State Clinical Immunology Laboratory we have an answer.
Romeo's case had several departments at the University engaged in heavy round table discussions. After much discussion and debate, they believe Romeo has a rare form of lymphoma. Lymphoma in most cases is fast growing, but they believe he has an indolent b cell form. The prognosis is better than the fast growing in that in past studies they found the dogs live many years with this slow growing form, but it's a very rare form and not a lot of studies have been done. They have studies in humans, but very few with dogs. 

We started chemo treatment yesterday. The plan is to begin with the gold standard chemo protocol (4 cycles, 16 doses) and re-evaluate as we go along. 
He may need to be on some type of oral chemo drug for the rest of his life, this will be determined later. 
They asked permission to make Romeo's condition a case study, and I agreed. I will be making 2 hour trip there, 2 hours back drive once a week for 24 weeks.


----------



## MKB0925

Praying for Romeo...you are a great Mom. Sounds like you have a great team of Drs for him!


----------



## boxermomof2

MKB0925 said:


> Praying for Romeo...you are a great Mom. Sounds like you have a great team of Drs for him!



Thank you for your prayers, it means a lot to me. 

Yes, he has an excellent team of doctors working on this. I hope they are right about it being indolent lymphoma. I read one study where the dog lived 16 years with the condition. This is basically an immune disorder that can be managed with medication. 

They have performed several tests, some twice, and they have never seen anything like this. At a glance, it looks like lymphoma, but it doesn't behave like typical lymphoma.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I wanted to give everyone an update on Romeo. After 3 trips to the Veterinary University teaching hospital, and multiple tests done by the University and some performed by Colorado State Clinical Immunology Laboratory we have an answer.
> Romeo's case had several departments at the University engaged in heavy round table discussions. After much discussion and debate, they believe Romeo has a rare form of lymphoma. Lymphoma in most cases is fast growing, but they believe he has an indolent b cell form. The prognosis is better than the fast growing in that in past studies they found the dogs live many years with this slow growing form, but it's a very rare form and not a lot of studies have been done. They have studies in humans, but very few with dogs.
> 
> We started chemo treatment yesterday. The plan is to begin with the gold standard chemo protocol (4 cycles, 16 doses) and re-evaluate as we go along.
> He may need to be on some type of oral chemo drug for the rest of his life, this will be determined later.
> They asked permission to make Romeo's condition a case study, and I agreed. I will be making 2 hour trip there, 2 hours back drive once a week for 24 weeks.



I'm sorry about the diagnosis but at least you have most of the answer, rather than wondering what is going on. I can tell from your posts how committed you are to your dogs--you'll do anything for them. I do hope this helps Romeo live a long, happy life. He's so lucky to have you. Big hugs and lots of love to you all.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I'm sorry about the diagnosis but at least you have most of the answer, rather than wondering what is going on. I can tell from your posts how committed you are to your dogs--you'll do anything for them. I do hope this helps Romeo live a long, happy life. He's so lucky to have you. Big hugs and lots of love to you all.



Thanks boxermom.  I hope we have the right answer, and he responds to the chemo. We have to do something, because Romeo is not getting better and his spleen is getting larger. 

They have done two liver, spleen, lymph node fine needle aspirate cytology (2 weeks apart), bone marrow aspirate, protein protein electrophoresis blood exam, 2 x-rays, 2 abdominal ultra sound, echo cardiogram, ekg,  and the Colorado State Flow Cytometry and PARR exams. Also, 5 CBC panels. All the pathology comes back describing the lympochytes as 1.5 times larger than normal, and they look like lymphoma, but pathologist cannot confirm or exclude it. 
Romeo's blood values (calcium, lymphocyte, kidney, blood platelates) go up and down. Colorado State said they are b-cell lymphocytes, and they see there is a colonization. It's just not colonizing in typical lymphoma cases. 
We have also ruled out tick born illness, tried treating without success. We tested for parasites. 
Unless it is some weird infection that they are unaware of, he should respond to chemo. At this point, the doctors are going with their gut feeling, and the results of all the tests combined, not just one. The odd thing is, his lymph nodes are not enlarged which is what they see in lymphoma cases.  
Romeo has the lungs of an 80 year old smoker(we are non-smokers, and he has never been exposed to smoke). They think his lung condition (they put saline in his lungs and drew it back out for pathology, and it came back consistent with inhaled allergens) has stimulated his immune system so much, that it has morphed into this indolent type lymphoma.

Forgot to mention...They said Romeo can never have another vaccine for the rest of his life. They assured me that Rabies vaccine stays in their system for a very long time and that boosters are unnecessary. They will give me a medical excuse because rabies vaccinations are the law.


----------



## dorcast

What a strange thing to see about his lungs. I hope he responds to treatment.

Romeo is so lucky to have you to take care of him!  I'll continue to send good thoughts and hugs&#8230;.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> What a strange thing to see about his lungs. I hope he responds to treatment.
> 
> Romeo is so lucky to have you to take care of him!  I'll continue to send good thoughts and hugs.



Everything about this condition is really strange. 
I met with the oncologist this morning for Romeo's second treatment,  and she says everything about Romeo's case is indeed weird, or "special". The good news is- last week his spleen was the size of a human head, and after one chemo treatment, and a week of prednisone, Romeo's spleen is back to a normal size. The oncologist was super thrilled with this! 
He is taking his second treatment in the form of oral this week. 
He's doing better and I'm hopeful he will live a full life with some help from medication.


----------



## boxermom

Prednisone can be amazing--I've had to take it many times for various ailments. I hope his side effects are manageable and that he's feeling ok.

Thanks for the update--give Romeo a hug from Sabo and me.


----------



## boxermomof2

Romeo collapsed this morning and died on the way to the emergency room. It seems like a bad dream right now, I keep thinking about what I could have done differently to save him. 
 I was not expecting to lose my boy so suddenly. 
My heart is so broken, I can't seem to get a grip on the pain, and I know I have to be strong for Isabellla because they were very close. She is going to miss her baby brother.
Our boy gave us three years of the most amazing love and joy. 

They are going to take samples of his lungs, liver, spleen, and bone marrow hoping for some answer as to what took my boy at such a young age.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermomof2 said:


> Romeo collapsed this morning and died on the way to the emergency room. It seems like a bad dream right now, I keep thinking about what I could have done differently to save him.
> I was not expecting to lose my boy so suddenly.
> My heart is so broken, I can't seem to get a grip on the pain, and I know I have to be strong for Isabellla because they were very close. She is going to miss her baby brother.
> Our boy gave us three years of the most amazing love and joy.
> 
> They are going to take samples of his lungs, liver, spleen, and bone marrow hoping for some answer as to what took my boy at such a young age.


i'm so sorry boxermom,

losing a pet at such a young age is horrible..

hugs to you and Isabella


----------



## MKB0925

I am so sorry. ..how very devestating.  I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Michele26

I'm so sorry to hear this. You did everything possible for him.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I'm so sorry for your loss. I would be stricken with grief to lose my Rojo. 


Addicted to Chanel


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Romeo collapsed this morning and died on the way to the emergency room. It seems like a bad dream right now, I keep thinking about what I could have done differently to save him.
> I was not expecting to lose my boy so suddenly.
> My heart is so broken, I can't seem to get a grip on the pain, and I know I have to be strong for Isabellla because they were very close. She is going to miss her baby brother.
> Our boy gave us three years of the most amazing love and joy.
> 
> They are going to take samples of his lungs, liver, spleen, and bone marrow hoping for some answer as to what took my boy at such a young age.



I am so sorry, boxermomof2. We could tell how much Romeo meant to you. When it's so unexpected, it seems impossible to bear. Our Sam went without warning and I think to this day I am still not over it and miss him so much. You talk about the love and joy---that's exactly why we adore them and why it leaves such a gaping hole.

There's no way to fast-forward through the coming weeks and months without him, but know that I/we are sending virtual hugs and love your way.

R.I.P. sweet Romeo.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> Romeo collapsed this morning and died on the way to the emergency room. It seems like a bad dream right now, I keep thinking about what I could have done differently to save him.
> I was not expecting to lose my boy so suddenly.
> My heart is so broken, I can't seem to get a grip on the pain, and I know I have to be strong for Isabellla because they were very close. She is going to miss her baby brother.
> Our boy gave us three years of the most amazing love and joy.
> 
> They are going to take samples of his lungs, liver, spleen, and bone marrow hoping for some answer as to what took my boy at such a young age.



I am so so so sorry.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Romeo collapsed this morning and died on the way to the emergency room. It seems like a bad dream right now, I keep thinking about what I could have done differently to save him.
> I was not expecting to lose my boy so suddenly.
> My heart is so broken, I can't seem to get a grip on the pain, and I know I have to be strong for Isabellla because they were very close. She is going to miss her baby brother.
> Our boy gave us three years of the most amazing love and joy.
> 
> They are going to take samples of his lungs, liver, spleen, and bone marrow hoping for some answer as to what took my boy at such a young age.



Oh my heart is breaking for you, this is devastating. So soon after Maximus too.

I am sure there is nothing you could have done differently. It is clear how much love and care you give your dogs,  you do everything you can for them. I know all the love and joy Romeo gave you, was returned to him exponentially.

Sending hugs to you, Isabella and your family.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you all for the prayers and support. I'm having a really hard time with this. 

He had chemo treatment, spleen and liver aspirates Wednesday. His lymphocytes were back up, and his spleen was large again.
 He seemed really out of it on the way home from the oncology visit, but I shrugged it off as residual effects of the anesthesia. He ate that evening, but he was not himself.  The next morning he was still somewhat lethargic, but with encouragement, I got him to eat breakfast. By 2pm, I spoke with the oncologist and she felt it would be a good idea for me to take him to the emergency room to make sure he wasn't bleeding internally from the aspirates. 
I took him to the ER, and they ran CBC and chemistry, all came back normal. His blood pressure was fine, but he did have a fever of 104.5. They gave him fluids under his skin and sent us home with the instructions to call back if his temp stayed at 104, or bring him back if it reached 105. I checked his temp several times and it remained 104-104.5,  and called the ER at 10pm to inform them his temp had not changed, and asked if I should bring him back. They said no, they really couldn't do anything for him, call Mizzou in the morning. 
Well, morning was too late. He collapsed in my garage and I had to  run to a neighbor to help me lift him into my car. His breathing was shallow and very labored as if something was obstructing his air passage. A few minutes in the car I saw him stiffen and then go limp. I couldn't hear him breathing, and I knew he was gone. They tried to resuscitate him, but they couldn't bring him back. 

I keep thinking I should have insisted the ER admit him, or just drive to Mizzou that night. 
My husband says he would have spent his last night in a cage in a strange place. 

I want my baby back. He was only 3. I wish this was a bad dream I could wake up from. I'm in so much pain, I really don't know how to deal with this.

I don't know if the chemo killed him, or if his disease just progressed. 
I don't know if he had a heart attack or a blood clot to the lung. I just wish I could rewind back to Thursday morning and drove him back to Mizzou early.


----------



## boxermom

Even if you'd driven him there, they may not have been able to save him. One of my dogs had a heart attack right in front of the vet in their office and they couldn't save her. I think you went above and beyond for Romeo and it wasn't meant to be. I get what you mean, though, about it being too soon, too sudden. We feel cheated out of having them for a few more years.

Big hugs for you and your family. This is a terrible time to get through.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you for the comforting messages boxermom. There is just no easy way to lose them. I had to make the decision for Mercedes and Maximus, and thought somehow it would be easier if I didn't have to make the decision, but it was not. 

Romeo brought so much love in our home. I honestly believe he is the reason I had a few more years with Maximus. He brought spunk back into Maximus when we welcomed him into our family. 
I was going through photos this morning and wanted to share this photo. It was taken days after Romeo came to us. 






Here is another view...






This window located in my home office, has been chewed by all the pups in our family, It's funny when I look at the photo because it's almost as if Maximus was letting him know it was a pup's right of passage in our home. 

Here is Romeo hiding behind Maximus.
Maximus was a wonderful, loving and caring mentor for Romeo.


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2, I'm all choked up over here reading your post. You're right there is no easy way to lose our pets. They are our family. It does help to reminisce and look at pictures that bring back happy memories. Do that today and rest.


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you for the comforting messages boxermom. There is just no easy way to lose them. I had to make the decision for Mercedes and Maximus, and thought somehow it would be easier if I didn't have to make the decision, but it was not.
> 
> Romeo brought so much love in our home. I honestly believe he is the reason I had a few more years with Maximus. He brought spunk back into Maximus when we welcomed him into our family.
> I was going through photos this morning and wanted to share this photo. It was taken days after Romeo came to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another view...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This window located in my home office, has been chewed by all the pups in our family, It's funny when I look at the photo because it's almost as if Maximus was letting him know it was a pup's right of passage in our home.
> 
> Here is Romeo hiding behind Maximus.
> Maximus was a wonderful, loving and caring mentor for Romeo.



These are beautiful. Thank you for sharing your lovely dogs with us. It's true, the older ones mentor the pups. There is a young boxer here who watches and copies everything Sabo does. Romeo couldn't have had a better role model than Maximus.


----------



## dorcast

I haven't been able to stop thinking about you and Romeo.

I can't imagine how painful this is for you, but hope you'll be able to stop second guessing your timing.  You'll never know what would have happened. If  this was his time, it's so much better his last night was in your home filled with love, and not in a strange place without you. 

The last picture of Romeo and Maximus is wonderful.  Share more photos and stories when you're ready.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you all for the prayers and support. I'm having a really hard time with this.
> .



Just checking to see how you are doing...


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Just checking to see how you are doing...



It's been a really tough week. We picked up his ashes yesterday. They called to tell me that they had to put his ashes in a different urn because the urn I chose was too small. It hit me really hard. 
My poor boy lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks, and that was with a hearty appetite on prednisone. He went from 140-130lbs quickly. I'm still waiting for the labs to come back on his necropsy.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> It's been a really tough week. We picked up his ashes yesterday. They called to tell me that they had to put his ashes in a different urn because the urn I chose was too small. It hit me really hard.
> My poor boy lost 10 lbs in 3 weeks, and that was with a hearty appetite on prednisone. He went from 140-130lbs quickly. I'm still waiting for the labs to come back on his necropsy.



I'm so sorry.  I'm sure it hits you in waves at different times.
Keep hugging beautiful Isabella


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> I'm so sorry.  I'm sure it hits you in waves at different times.
> Keep hugging beautiful Isabella



Thank you! Yes, having Isabella to hold is comforting. She has been sticking close to me more than usual. DH and I have been letting her sleep in bed with us. Oh my goodness, it's like sleeping with a lawn mower motor!


----------



## boxermom

Keep us updated on the test results. It seems so unfair to lose such a young, robust dog.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Keep us updated on the test results. It seems so unfair to lose such a young, robust dog.



I will boxermom. 

My son came to visit me last week and told him that I was having a difficult time accepting the little time I had with Romeo. I believed I had more time and was not prepared to let go.  
He quickly reminded me of a quote from a movie we just watched (The Fault in our Stars).

"Some infinities are bigger than other infinities." 

 "I cannot tell you how thankful I am for our little infinity. I wouldn't trade it for the world. You gave me a forever within the numbered days, and I'm grateful."


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> I will boxermom.
> 
> My son came to visit me last week and told him that I was having a difficult time accepting the little time I had with Romeo. I believed I had more time and was not prepared to let go.
> He quickly reminded me of a quote from a movie we just watched (The Fault in our Stars).
> 
> "Some infinities are bigger than other infinities."
> 
> "I cannot tell you how thankful I am for our little infinity. I wouldn't trade it for the world. You gave me a forever within the numbered days, and I'm grateful."



I didn't see that movie, but I love that quotation. It describes exactly how I feel about Sam. We adopted him as a senior dog (original name was Brutus which was so inappropriate) who no one wanted. What we got was a lifetime of incredible dog squeezed into about 15 months. I wouldn't trade one second of that time--it was infinitely beautiful and loving.  He bonded with us in about 5 minutes and the feeling was mutual. I can tell that's how you feel about your dogs.


----------



## boxermomof2

The labs are back from Romeo. They did not find cancer in his spleen, liver, or bone marrow. The lung biopsies revealed  pulmonary fibrosis, a hardening of the lungs. This also answers the question as to why his heart blood test(proBNP) came back three times higher than normal. The prognosis would have not been good either way. As hard as it was to lose him so suddenly, the reality is, he would have most likely had a poor quality of life had we tried to manage through medication. My husband and I find comfort in that he did not have to suffer long.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> . My husband and I find comfort in that he did not have to suffer long.



Thank you for telling us.
 I'm so glad you have something that gives you some comfort right now.


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Thank you for telling us.
> I'm so glad you have something that gives you some comfort right now.



Thank you dorcast. 
It helps bring closure, and I am no longer stop guessing our choices. Looking back, all the signs were there.. The chest x-rays, suspicious BNP numbers, panting that progressively got worse. When our vet drew his blood, she mentioned his blood looked cyanotic. He couldn't lay in one spot for too long. He was up and down all night, and towards the end, it was getting worse. They do lung transplants for humans with this disease, but they don't for dogs.


----------



## boxermom

Thank you for sharing the results with us. It's so sad that nothing much could've helped Romeo but the blessing is that he didn't suffer very long.  So very sorry for your losses.


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you boxermom.
Last night my husband and I were talking about Romeo and Isabella heard his name and sat up looking at us as though she was asking where he was. Our hearts ache for her.

I thought I would share with you all the costume I'm having made for Isabella's Halloween. I plan to take her to our local dog bakery and petsmart Halloween gatherings. I'll post picture of her wearing it when it arrives.


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

Again all i can say is that romeo was blessed to be with such caring guardians. While his life was too short he sure had it made.


----------



## boxermomof2

owen spunkmeyer said:


> Again all i can say is that romeo was blessed to be with such caring guardians. While his life was too short he sure had it made.



Thank you


----------



## Michele26

*boxermomof2*, Like everyone else said, Romeo was lucky you and your family were his guardians. Isabella needs you now, and I hope that need gives you some comfort too. Can't wait to see the pictures of her in that costume.


----------



## boxermom

I love that costume for Isabella!  She must feel lonely but she still has awesome humans in her life.


----------



## boxermomof2

Michele26 said:


> *boxermomof2*, Like everyone else said, Romeo was lucky you and your family were his guardians. Isabella needs you now, and I hope that need gives you some comfort too. Can't wait to see the pictures of her in that costume.



Thank you, I appreciate your thoughtful and kind messages. They really mean a lot to me and give me comfort.



boxermom said:


> I love that costume for Isabella!  She must feel lonely but she still has awesome humans in her life.



I plan to dress up in doctor scrubs when I take her to the Halloween pawty's! 

I can't believe it....the doctor who tried to resuscitate Romeo sent me a bouquet of flowers yesterday with a very kind note.  They were so kind to me that day. They put me and Romeo in a private room so I could say goodbye, and wouldn't burden me with the bill that day. I am so touched by their compassion.


----------



## boxermom

^boxermomof2, what a compassionate thing to do by the vet. That sounds like the vets we had in Illinois. When each of our dogs died, they sent us a note signed by the entire staff and made a donation to vet school research on canine diseases.

Please share a pic of Isabella in her pretty costume when Halloween rolls around!


----------



## boxermomof2

Isabella says this does *not *make her feel pretty!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

omg that photo is the BEST. she is like. what have you done mooooom!  bahaha. cant stop laughing. so cute.


----------



## boxermom

^^Poor Isabella! She looks very put-upon, darling girl.


----------



## BPC

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella says this does *not *make her feel pretty!





poor baby, I wouldn't feel pretty with that on either.. 
none the less- it sure is funny.. 

love it!!


----------



## boxermomof2

She's a serious girl for sure! I hope she likes her nurse costume because I made her a photo id, and bought my doctor's costume to go with hers. Dog gone it! We're going to Halloween parties! Hopefully she will see the value in the costume when she is given free treats at the dog bakery!

Hubby and I think we're in trouble. We've been letting her sleep in our bed to comfort me and her really, and well...we think she's not going to go back to her crate! 
Miss Isabella this morning-


----------



## boxermomof2

I wanted to share a new nose butter product I purchased on etsy.

I purchased the Dogue version, but they have boxers too!
It's easy to apply and Isabella doesn't seem to mind.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/170055...utter&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## boxermomof2

Isabella's nurse ID badge.


----------



## BPC

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella's nurse ID badge.



OMG, her pic on the "I.D" is killin' me! So precious.


----------



## MKB0925

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella's nurse ID badge.



How adorable!


----------



## MKB0925

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella says this does *not *make her feel pretty!



Ha! Ha! This made me Lol...made my morning!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella's nurse ID badge.



This is perfect! She has such a sweet face.


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella's nurse ID badge.



That's so funny! Isabella's the star of your house now.


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Hubby and I think we're in trouble. We've been letting her sleep in our bed to comfort me and her really, and well...we think she's not going to go back to her crate!
> Miss Isabella this morning-



Oh she's never going back! And you would miss her if she did. She looks so cuddly, 
even if she takes up too much room.

Thank you for that nose butter, I was just thinking Olive needed something. Is it good?


----------



## boxermom

Sabo sometimes gets on the bed with us but knows usually how to lay so we all have room. He's 90 lbs. so I think Isabella would take up more room than he does!

 How much does she weigh, boxermomof2?


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> Sabo sometimes gets on the bed with us but knows usually how to lay so we all have room. He's 90 lbs. so I think Isabella would take up more room than he does!
> 
> How much does she weigh, boxermomof2?



She weighs 104lbs, but she's not really big. They are a muscular breed, so they weigh more than most dogs their size. We always call her our "little" girl because she is petite. She built low and wide, similar to a bulldog. I'll never forget when the breeder handed her to us at 17 weeks: we couldn't get over how heavy she was for so little. It was like he handed us a brick and we had to stand with her for photos, the entire time thinking...hurry up, this pup is HEAVY! 
 Maximus slept with us for years, and even though he was only 85-87 lbs, he was taller and seemed bigger to me. 

The problem with sleeping with Miss Isabella is that she snores like a freight train! LOL
My husband says I snore, and it's a race to fall asleep before his two snoring girls! 

Here's a full body shot of her:


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> She weighs 104lbs, but she's not really big. They are a muscular breed, so they weigh more than most dogs their size. We always call her our "little" girl because she is petite. She built low and wide, similar to a bulldog. I'll never forget when the breeder handed her to us at 17 weeks: we couldn't get over how heavy she was for so little. It was like he handed us a brick and we had to stand with her for photos, the entire time thinking...hurry up, this pup is HEAVY!
> Maximus slept with us for years, and even though he was only 85-87 lbs, he was taller and seemed bigger to me.
> 
> The problem with sleeping with Miss Isabella is that she snores like a freight train! LOL
> My husband says I snore, and it's a race to fall asleep before his two snoring girls!
> 
> Here's a full body shot of her:



I just love this picture of her--such a beautiful girl. Give her a hug and smooch from Aunty boxermom and Sabo.


----------



## boxermomof2

boxermom said:


> I just love this picture of her--such a beautiful girl. Give her a hug and smooch from Aunty boxermom and Sabo.



Thanks boxermom! 

Yesterday I received a collage of photos taken during Romeo's visits to the University hospital. The collage was signed with heartfelt messages from all the vet students and doctors.
  I was told it took longer than usual to move through the halls with Romeo because of the frequent photo shoot stops.  We are so touched and forever grateful they shared these photos with us.
 I know they desperately wanted to make him well, and were genuinely saddened by his passing.


----------



## boxermomof2

This post on barkbox  cracked me up!

*Do you know what kidney beaning is? We'll admit, we didn't ... but it's HILARIOUS! *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C4ELys_7W4

One of the funniest forum posts I ever read, still cracks me up when I think of it to this day. Someone posted a real concern about their boxer puppy. Poster bought his puppy a new collar and thought he injured  him somehow when he put it on him because  puppy started turning in half, walking funny. 
Someone quickly informed him that his puppy was not injured, but was clearly happy with his new collar!


----------



## boxermom

boxermomof2 said:


> This post on barkbox  cracked me up!
> 
> *Do you know what kidney beaning is? We'll admit, we didn't ... but it's HILARIOUS! *
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C4ELys_7W4
> 
> One of the funniest forum posts I ever read, still cracks me up when I think of it to this day. Someone posted a real concern about their boxer puppy. Poster bought his puppy a new collar and thought he injured  him somehow when he put it on him because  puppy started turning in half, walking funny.
> Someone quickly informed him that his puppy was not injured, but was clearly happy with his new collar!



Boxers are the best kidney-beaners!

I'll bet not many dogs like Romeo appeared at the University, so everyone wanted to pose with him. Such a thoughtful gesture to send you that.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> How the heck are you, Sunny? Sabo is certainly no young boxer anymore. He's getting as gray as I am!
> 
> We miss you and everyone else. I guess we get busy with other things, but still love our boxer.



Are you here, dear friend?!  Yes, life is soooo busy but so good!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Hopefully y'all remember me!  My friend messaged me today to tell me that she was visiting here again; and it had been YEARS since both of us had logged in!

Windsor Simmons (aka, Windsy Lohan) is nearing six years of age! If I could figure out how to share his picture, I would so do so LOL!!!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

boxermom said:


> How the heck are you, Sunny? Sabo is certainly no young boxer anymore. He's getting as gray as I am!
> 
> We miss you and everyone else. I guess we get busy with other things, but still love our boxer.


Yes sooooooo much but really life is good!  The boxer personalities make life so much more enjoyable!!!


----------



## boxermom

SunnyFreckles said:


> Are you here, dear friend?!  Yes, life is soooo busy but so good!!!



Hey, girl!  Good of you to check in. I love your boxer boy. Sabo is an elderly gent now--going on 10 is our best guess. He has a *girlfriend*-- a rescue girl named Penny and they play at the dog park. They're both neutered so it's a platonic romance but they really love each other.

Don't wait so long before coming to say hi again!!!


----------



## boxermomof2

OMG, I'm so excited! Isabella's costume is perfect and she's not annoyed by it!


----------



## ScottyGal

boxermomof2 said:


> OMG, I'm so excited! Isabella's costume is perfect and she's not annoyed by it!



Most. Adorable. Picture. Ever.


----------



## Candice0985

boxermomof2 said:


> OMG, I'm so excited! Isabella's costume is perfect and she's not annoyed by it!



LOL omg Isabella! she is too cute in her costume


----------



## Michele26

boxermomof2 said:


> OMG, I'm so excited! Isabella's costume is perfect and she's not annoyed by it!



She looks like she's saying, "what's all the fuss about?" 

She deserves treats.


----------



## boxermom

Isabella is too cute! You did an awesome job on the costume.


----------



## boxermomof2

I know this is a boxer thread, but Isabella is the sister to two boxers so...

Hubby and I took a two day vacation to Universal Studios Florida, and Isabella stayed with her skin brother, my oldest son. 
She met her very first human baby and fell in love! My son said every time the baby would make a sound, Isabella would check the baby out. 






Here is Isabella very happy to home in her bed again!








This Saturday are two Halloween bashes we plan to attend! Can't wait! I found a red glitter collar and leash to match her nurse costume!


----------



## boxermom

^^aww, Isabella is so adorable. She's an honorary boxer here. Sabo loves laying like this--I guess it gives them a good stretch. I've also read that it means they trust their people because it's a vulnerable position for an animal.


----------



## dorcast

Isabella belongs in this thread with her aunties! 
How are all of you doing?  I knew she wasn't going to get kicked out of your bed&#8230;..


----------



## boxermomof2

Thanks boxermom and Dorcast! This thread is a special place for me. I really love visiting here.

Boxermom,that position is vulnerable.My puppy class instructor would have us do exercises with our pups on their back, and another exercise of trust is to get them to make good eye contact. Our instructor would have us work on "look at me" with treats. 

LOL Dorcast, yes, it looks like Isabella is in our bed for good. :giggles:My hubby complains about her moving around, but he doesn't have the heart to kick her out. 
We have our good days and bad days.  I think about all my fur babies in heaven daily.


----------



## boxermomof2

Isabella won first place in Petco costume contest and best ensemble at our local dog bakery!!!  We also stopped by Petsmart for a Halloween photo op,  and a free bag of treats. She brought home a big basket of freshly baked treats from the bakery, and won a free doggy make-over(bath&nails) from Petco.
  Isabella was such a good girl. The stores were packed with people, and many stopped to pet her and ask about her breed. Also, many children asked for permission to pet her. She sat very calmly while everyone touched her, and  I was was very proud of her!
One small dog nipped her in the face, and she just looked confused as to why?
 I think her favorite part of the day was sitting in the back of my SUV people watching.


----------



## boxermomof2

People watching while waiting to go in for the costume contest.


----------



## ScottyGal

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella won first place in Petco costume contest and best ensemble at our local dog bakery!!!  We also stopped by Petsmart for a Halloween photo op,  and a free bag of treats. She brought home a big basket of freshly baked treats from the bakery, and won a free doggy make-over(bath&nails) from Petco.
> Isabella was such a good girl. The stores were packed with people, and many stopped to pet her and ask about her breed. Also, many children asked for permission to pet her. She sat very calmly while everyone touched her, and  I was was very proud of her!
> One small dog nipped her in the face, and she just looked confused as to why?
> I think her favorite part of the day was sitting in the back of my SUV people watching.



Awwww she is adorable!


----------



## boxermom

Isabella is absolutely precious in that costume! I concur with her win--who could possibly top this?  Good for her behaving so nicely around a bunch of strangers. Large dogs are usually good in those situations.

 A local resident owns a Mastiff and he's HUGE! He loves having people hug him, especially children. My granddaughter was in heaven hugging his huge neck.

Congrats, Isabella!


----------



## dorcast

Congrats to Isabella!

I found someone on Instagram  who owns  5 Boxers, 2 Bordeaux and a Bulldog - so much smoothy face, I love looking at her pics


----------



## Michele26

Congrats to Isabella!


----------



## Candice0985

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella won first place in Petco costume contest and best ensemble at our local dog bakery!!!  We also stopped by Petsmart for a Halloween photo op,  and a free bag of treats. She brought home a big basket of freshly baked treats from the bakery, and won a free doggy make-over(bath&nails) from Petco.
> Isabella was such a good girl. The stores were packed with people, and many stopped to pet her and ask about her breed. Also, many children asked for permission to pet her. She sat very calmly while everyone touched her, and  I was was very proud of her!
> One small dog nipped her in the face, and she just looked confused as to why?
> I think her favorite part of the day was sitting in the back of my SUV people watching.



she is adorable! and looks like a total sweetie  love her costume and congrats Isabella!


----------



## owen spunkmeyer

boxermomof2 said:


> Isabella won first place in Petco costume contest and best ensemble at our local dog bakery!!!  We also stopped by Petsmart for a Halloween photo op,  and a free bag of treats. She brought home a big basket of freshly baked treats from the bakery, and won a free doggy make-over(bath&nails) from Petco.
> Isabella was such a good girl. The stores were packed with people, and many stopped to pet her and ask about her breed. Also, many children asked for permission to pet her. She sat very calmly while everyone touched her, and  I was was very proud of her!
> One small dog nipped her in the face, and she just looked confused as to why?
> I think her favorite part of the day was sitting in the back of my SUV people watching.



rightfully deserved of first place!!



dorcast said:


> Congrats to Isabella!
> 
> I found someone on Instagram  who owns  5 Boxers, 2 Bordeaux and a Bulldog - so much smoothy face, I love looking at her pics



oh my goodness. what is their name? i want to follow!


----------



## boxermomof2

Thank you!!!


Dorcast, that would be my dream dog family if I could get DH to agree! Where are they on instagram? I would love to follow too!!


----------



## dorcast

I'm in a an nyc apartment&#8230;.I dream of a big back yard filled with smooshy faced dogs!

the Instragram account is Gypsiegirls


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> I'm in a an nyc apartment.I dream of a big back yard filled with smooshy faced dogs!
> 
> the Instragram account is Gypsiegirls



Thank you! I found the page and all I can say is WOW! What a beautiful home filled with a beautiful fur family! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> Thank you! I found the page and all I can say is WOW! What a beautiful home filled with a beautiful fur family!
> Thanks for sharing



Do you still follow her?  She added another Dogue to the pack. Unbelievable! 
I am amazed by her.  The house is beautiful, and I can't believe how good it looks given the amount of dog running through.

I've been thinking of you. How are you and Isabella doing?


----------



## boxermomof2

dorcast said:


> Do you still follow her?  She added another Dogue to the pack. Unbelievable!
> I am amazed by her.  The house is beautiful, and I can't believe how good it looks given the amount of dog running through.
> 
> I've been thinking of you. How are you and Isabella doing?



I am following her.OMG, her pack is so large! I'm amazed by it!  Her home is beautiful, and my guess is that she has it professionally cleaned once or twice a week.My SIL cleans homes for a living and you can find someone pretty cheap if you pay cash. 
I'm also following this person because I'm in love with her senior boxer.  http://instagram.com/dakotadogco/


----------



## dorcast

boxermomof2 said:


> I am following her.OMG, her pack is so large! I'm amazed by it!  Her home is beautiful, and my guess is that she has it professionally cleaned once or twice a week.My SIL cleans homes for a living and you can find someone pretty cheap if you pay cash.
> I'm also following this person because I'm in love with her senior boxer.  http://instagram.com/dakotadogco/



I follow dakotadog  too.  I love that face!


----------



## MKB0925

I follow gypsiesgirls too! My daughter follows her too! er dogs are gorgeous and I agree about her house too! I will have to look up Dakota!  Also if you are on FB Luke the Boxer is a really cute page!


----------



## hermes_lemming

dorcast said:


> I'm in a an nyc apartment.I dream of a big back yard filled with smooshy faced dogs!
> 
> the Instragram account is Gypsiegirls



She has 5 dogs and 8 kids?!? Lol and she has a cat. Omg...


----------



## Voodoo

Hello Boxer lovers!!!

Here is a picture of our baby, Larry. He turned 1 yesterday.  

The picture on the left was the day after we brought him home, 12-Sep-14.


----------



## dorcast

Oh! Happy Birthday to Larry!


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Hello Boxer lovers!!!
> 
> Here is a picture of our baby, Larry. He turned 1 yesterday.
> 
> The picture on the left was the day after we brought him home, 12-Sep-14.



Happy Birthday, Larry!  You look like Sabo except some #&%$ cropped Sabo's ears. You have the best boxer home.


----------



## Voodoo

Sweet Sabo!! How old is he now, Boxermom?


----------



## tflowers921

Voodoo said:


> Hello Boxer lovers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of our baby, Larry. He turned 1 yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> The picture on the left was the day after we brought him home, 12-Sep-14.




Too cute!


----------



## tflowers921

This is Opie [emoji170] he's part boxer, we think part pitbull but we're not 100%. He's such a love, he's 9 months old now


----------



## boxermom

Voodoo said:


> Sweet Sabo!! How old is he now, Boxermom?



He's 10, Voodoo!  He's pretty healthy for an elderly boxer.  He has his *pack* of dog friends at the dog park--sees them every afternoon.  We've only had 2 other boxers reach this age. One made it to 11+ and the other was a female who lived to 13. They are all so special.


----------



## Voodoo

Oh my goodness! Give him a giant hug and kiss for me, please!!! I'm so happy to know he's healthy!


----------



## boxermom

^I sure will! And you do the same for your new lovebug.


----------



## GTOFan

My boxer Harley is in doggy heaven at the age of 10 years and 1 month.
He had a great life, we were lucky to be a part of his.


----------



## MKB0925

GTOFan said:


> My boxer Harley is in doggy heaven at the age of 10 years and 1 month.
> He had a great life, we were lucky to be a part of his.



I am so sorry...Many prayers and hugs. Boxers are such wonderful dogs.


----------



## boxermom

GTOFan said:


> My boxer Harley is in doggy heaven at the age of 10 years and 1 month.
> He had a great life, we were lucky to be a part of his.


I'm so sorry. Harley really was a lucky boy with people who adored him. Many hugs. Run and jump at the Bridge, Harley!


----------



## GTOFan

Thanks MKB0925 and boxermom, didn't think it would be this hard.  Harley's my very first dog.
No regrets!
Thanks again.


----------

